#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-29
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82050 in gaim (main) "GAIM crashed for no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82051 in popularity-contest (main) "popularity counts default packages in "voting"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82052 in gnome-screensaver (main) "possible security issue with locked screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82054 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_index_add_name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82054
<enyc> Im running into trouble weith console in edgy -- after "setting preliminary keymap" (scipt that rens setupcon) .. I find that capslock state works.. but newer lights the caps led on the keyboard... note that in xorg xserver the num and caps lock light work fine as usual! but nota at console.. and I HAVE done dpkg-reconfigure on console-setup !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82053 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82055 in Ubuntu "network-admin crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82055
<xlizer> hey, regarding the bug about smb networks in nautilus... there was a fix apparantly, but I have no idea how to implement it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82057 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with AssertionError in run_crash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82059 in bzr-svn (universe) "Massive memory use on some operations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82060 in firefox (main) "A web page Firefox can't print." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82061 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed at about 90% - two attempts made" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82061
<TheMuso> c
<marnanel> c++
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> damn kvm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82063 in firefox (main) "/tmp/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.k15d0H.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82064 in control-center (main) "in a rare situation, I am able to rebind letters on the keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82065 in control-center (main) "I am able to rebind Backspace or Enter key in keybinding capplet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82067 in control-center (main) "In the keybinding capplet, when I bind "prev track" keybinding to "Ctrl+Alt+LeftArrow" this breaks the Left Arrow key throughout Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82068 in scribus (main) "[apport]  scribus crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82069 in texmaker (universe) "texmaker: Merge new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82070 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor crashes on help request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82072 in banshee (universe) "When I try to access the Web Resources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82071 in cryptsetup (universe) "patch needed to boot with lvm on top of luks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82073 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82077 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82075 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Pound sign lost when sending email in ISO-8859-1 to UTF-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82076 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82078 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82080 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "[Feisty]  linux-restricted-modules comes with fglrx kernel module 8.32.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82081 in fail2ban (universe) "fail2ban: merge new debian version (0.7.6-3)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82082 in cdrkit (main) "herd2. wodim couldn't be set suid." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82082
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82083 in evolution (main) "evolution hangs on big multipart attachments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82084 in Ubuntu "fglrx on feisty breaks consoles" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82085 in tsclient (main) "Confusing tooltip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82088 in network-manager (main) "Manual TCP/IP settings overidden by roaming" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82087 in gaphor (universe) "gaphor: merge new debian version (0.8.1-5.1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82089 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal seg faults while upgrading to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82091 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier dies while upgrading dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82092 in network-manager (main) "bug report generated by nm-applet while upgrading from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82093 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82094 in kubuntu-meta (main) "USB safe unmount from desktop data corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82096 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82095 in xorg-server (main) "nvidia resolution and 3d not initialised properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82097 in geany (universe) "Geany will not stop running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82098 in gnome-speech (main) "Easy install of proprietary voice synthesizers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82099 in Ubuntu "Sounds are taken over by java programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82100 in totem (main) "[Feisty] Goom visualisation glitch in totem-xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82101 in gftp (main) "gftp crashes while deleting many files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82102 in Ubuntu "headphone jack sense fails on resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82103 in kdegraphics (main) "kghostview replaced by kpdf in edgy, works badly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82104 in popularity-contest (main) "popularity-contest in dapper has the same HOSTID for ubiquity installs" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82105 in ion3 (universe) "new version available (20061223)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82106 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82107 in scim (main) "Scim launcher reported as crashing on start of FF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82107
* compengi is listening to:  Tiesto - Helsinki Scorchin
<compengi> oops =/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82108 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "forcedeth changes MAC address after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82109 in xorg (main) "tablet stylus buttons default values are not the expected ones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82110 in xorg (main) "xinput clients receive input even when the window manager is getting mouse input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82111 in gnome-panel (main) "panel applets are messed up after xrandr rotation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82113 in network-manager (main) "network-manager lacks 802.1x ethernet support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82112 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__() (dup-of: 81835)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82114 in mono (main) "after unlocking screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82115 in Ubuntu "Impossible installation of printer with kdeprint (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82116 in firefox (main) "firefox close without message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82116
<seb128> pochu: around?
<pochu> seb128: sure :)
<seb128> pochu: I've just noticed that apparently you are working on tracker
<seb128> which is great
<seb128> you could notify the person who did the previous upload when starting working on a package though
<seb128> to make sure we don't dup work, etc
<pochu> seb128: I sent a message to the debian mantainer
<seb128> well, I'm not the Debian maintainer
<pochu> but didn't know about mailing the last uploader
<pochu> thanks for the tip
<seb128> well, the Debian maintainer doesn't maintain that package for Ubuntu
<seb128> np
<seb128> are you a MOTU? or do you need a sponsor for the upload?
<seb128> the 0.5.4 Debian package is already available on debs.michaelbiebl.de:/dists/unstable/main/source
<seb128> do you have changes on top of that package?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82117 in openoffice.org (main) "Please update to 2.1 (Edgy and Dapper) (dup-of: 78482)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82119 in eboard (universe) "Please sync eboard (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82119
<pochu> seb128: I'm not a motu
<pochu> not yet ;)
<seb128> pochu: any change you want to make on top of that Debian package? I want to update tracker today
<pochu> seb128: sorry, i have a problem with a tranlation...
<pochu> seb128: no problem with the package
<seb128> pochu: np, reply later if you want
<pochu> just have you noticed the new dep right?
<pochu> build-dep
<seb128> I can sponsor your upload if you have one
<seb128> well, I expect the Debian maintainer did
<seb128> I didn't look at his package yet but I will
<pochu> seb128: I haven't it yet
<pochu> if you want to do it yourself, do it :)
<pochu> but if you can wait a little, I would like to do it
<gnomefreak> mvo: i think i got all the dbus crashes from update-manager all marks as dupe of bug 81835
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81835 in update-manager "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81835
<seb128> pochu: I'll wait for your update, ping me when it's ready and I'll review it and upload if it's correct
* gnomefreak had it crash. so it gave me insentive :)
<pochu> seb128: thanks! going to do it right now :)
<seb128> np, thank you for working on it ;)
<mvo> gnomefreak: great, thanks. I uploaded a new version that fixes the issue
<gnomefreak> cool ty :)
<gnomefreak> its gonna be a while before i can test it though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82120 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__() (dup-of: 81835)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82120
<seb128> mvo: the g-a-i problem as well?
<gnomefreak> g-a-i == the autoremove?
<seb128> gnomefreak: no, gnome-app-install which crashes to dbus as well
<gnomefreak> oh i didnt know it did
<mvo> seb128: about to be uploaded
<mvo> gnomefreak: what autoremove problem?
<seb128> that is great with mvo
<seb128> you ping him about something
<seb128> and you don't hear back from him
<gnomefreak> mvo: i thought he meant the edgy autoremove wanting to remove everything
<seb128> he just fixes things without letting you know :p
<mvo> gnomefreak: this shouldn't be triggered by g-a-i.
<mvo> seb128: better than not fixing things without letting you know ;)
<seb128> right :p
<seb128> mvo: should https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/81835 be closed then?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81835 in update-manager "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> figured that when he said app-install
<mvo> seb128: yes, I will close it
<seb128> cool
<mvo> seb128: and g-a-i is now uploaded as well :)
* seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> mvo: maybe we will manage to do that EasyCodecInstallation call for testing now :p
<mvo> yes :)
* seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> mvo: was that due to some dbus change?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82121 in openoffice.org-voikko (universe) "currently uninstallable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82121
<mvo> seb128: yes
<seb128> k
<mvo> python-dbus seems to be a bit volatile currently :)
<seb128> it has been rewritten apparently
<seb128> from pyrex to C
<mvo> right
<mvo> that makes sense
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82122 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash during java applet load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82122
<pochu> seb128: ping?
<seb128> pochu: pong
<pochu> seb128: should I add a new entry in the changelog, and change the version to 0.5.4-1ubuntu1?
<seb128> correct
<pochu> ok
<pochu> thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82123 in bash (main) "bash (feisty) is not freeing memory of backticked output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82123
<seb128> np
<pochu> seb128: I haven't done any change, what do I put in the changelog? "Uploaded to Ubuntu"? :)
<seb128> looks fine yep
<pochu> I'm a little noob :)
<pochu> thanks!
<seb128> you can add a mention of the lp bug about the new version
<seb128> like lp #nnnn
<pochu> oh, good
<pochu> and closes
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82124 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "HP NetServer LP1000R NetRaid (megaraid) panics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82124
<seb128> pochu: don't use "closes", it's for Debian and we don't want to use the same keyword
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82125 in netris (universe) "netris crashes on startup (amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82126 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82127 in fvwm (universe) "fvwm2 in AMD64 shows GNOME desktop as a window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82128 in kdepim (main) "kontact/kmail crash when I try to view an event acceptance email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82130 in Ubuntu "small untitled window on Desktop that will not close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82130
<sfllaw> mikebro, cburg: Please work with bdmurray in #ubuntu-bugs on finding bugs with no packages and finding them the right ones.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82129 in update-manager (main) "update-manager will not run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82129
<mikebro> sfllaw: Alright
<pochu> seb128: ping?
<seb128> pochu: pong
<pochu> seb128: what can I use instead of closes?
<seb128> pochu: lp #nnnn
<pochu> ok, thanks
<seb128> np
<pochu> seb128: "  * Uploaded to Ubuntu (Launchpad #81800)"?
<seb128> by example
<pochu> :)
<seb128> we don't have automatic close at the moment
<seb128> so the syntax doesn't make a real difference
<pochu> does debian has it?
<pochu> didn't know :)
<coNP> hi pochu, seb128
<pochu> hi coNP!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82131 in Ubuntu "totem and totem-mozilla dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82131
<seb128> pochu: yep, and we should get it for Ubuntu soon too
<seb128> Hi coNP
<pochu> seb128: that would be nice!
<pochu> who works in that, launchpad developers?
<coNP> what do you mean by automatic close?
<coNP> (or isn't it the cool feature?)
<seb128> launchpad parsing the changelog and sending a mail to the bug with the changelog entry and close command
<seb128> like
<seb128> - new tracker upstream version (lp #nnnn)
<seb128> and bug #nnnn is automatically closed when you upload the package
<seb128> with a copy of the changelog for the upload which fixes it
<pochu> seb128: is there any spec about it?
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClosingBugsFromChangelog?highlight=%28changelog%29
<pochu> thanks :)
<coNP> seb128, cool
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82132 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Auto-detect from live-cd ubuntu 6.10 isn't working correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82132
<pochu> building :)
<coNP> pochu, what are you fixing now?
<pochu> bug 81800
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81800 in tracker "New upstream release: 0.5.4" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81800
<pochu> coNP: do you remember
<pochu> ?
<coNP> yep, sure
<pochu> :)
<pochu> seb has helped me
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> seb128: doing a debdiff against 0.5.3 gives a 1.1MB diff, I think that's too much, right? Maybe I should do a debdiff against debian 0.5.4?
<seb128> why do you do a debdiff?
<seb128> put the .diff.gz and the .dsc somewhere
<seb128> that's enough
<pochu> because with other package a motu told me to do it
<pochu> :)
<pochu> I'm uploading it to the bug
<seb128> well, no need for that one
<pochu> seb128: bug 81800 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81800 in tracker "New upstream release: 0.5.4" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82134 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kvm module in latest kernel is out of sync with kvm binary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82134
<mikebro> bdmurray: cburg and myself are fairly new to triaging bugs and we were wondering what we could do to help with the bugs with no assigned package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82135 in earth3d (universe) "[apport]  earth3d crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82135
<seb128> pochu: uploaded
<pochu> seb128: thanks! :)
<seb128> np, thank you for the work on it
<dholbach> bughelper people: can someone review the patch for bug 79218? :))
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79218 in bughelper "RFE: Write manpages for bughelper suite" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79218
<coNP> dholbach, I will have a look at it
<dholbach> coNP: ROCK - thanks
<coNP> oh, sorry :) I'am not fully bughelper compatible now
<dholbach> coNP: oh? how comes?
<seb128> dholbach: is there any need for Build-Depends-Indep when the package is arch all?
<bdmurray> mikebro: the first step would be getting enough information to associate the bug with a package.  then assigning it to the right package.
<dholbach> seb128: good question
<dholbach> seb128: it probably shouldn't matter at all
<dholbach> seb128: but I don't think the policy has something against it
<coNP> dholbach, I am not  a real bughellper guy, only a wannabe
<seb128> ok, what I thought, I'm never sure of when to use Indep (I almost never use it) though :p
<dholbach> coNP: that's a good start
<coNP> dholbach, you mean being a wannabe or RTFM? :)
<dholbach> coNP: being a wannabe is a good start
<dholbach> coNP: and I'm glad you want to help out with bughelper
<mikebro> bdmurray: Alright, thanks.
<pochu> coNP: what is rtfm?
<bdmurray> mikebro: if you have any questions about specific bugs feel free to ask
<dholbach> pochu: read the f(ine/ucking) manual
<pochu> :)
<dholbach> sudo apt-get install bsdgames && wtf rtfm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<dholbach> hi Le-Chuck_ITA
<pochu> hi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://launchpad.net/gdm/+bug/35217
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35217 in gdm "Unable to login when disk space is exhausted" [Unknown,In progress] 
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think I can fix that in /etc/init.d/gdm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> by mounting a ramfs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but do some of you know how to make gdm use a subdirectory of /tmp instead of /tmp itself?
<gnomefreak> dholbach: mozillateam is havinga meeting in -meetings on feb 5th 20:00UTC if interested. also goes for anyone else interested
<dholbach> gnomefreak: was there a big announce which went to fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com too?
<pochu> I'll try to be there
<gnomefreak> not yet i have to get a few things together first beofre i do that
<dholbach> but do it :)
<gnomefreak> will do in the next day or so. i need to ping a fridge guy and get it confirmed first
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no gdm experts around? :)
<pochu> mvo_: ping?
<coNP> Le-Chuck_ITA, is it really wanted,
<coNP> no offense, but I am not sure why allow users this?
<coNP> why not tell them delete some files?
<coNP> or you want a session only for this?
<pochu> !info smart feisty
<ubotu> Package smart does not exist in feisty
<pochu> !info smart
<ubotu> Package smart does not exist in any distro I know
<Le-Chuck_ITA> coNP:
<gnomefreak> pochu: its smartpm
<pochu> oh, thanks
<pochu> :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is difficult to teach users to use the console
<gnomefreak> pochu: and its the .5 version
<pochu> !info smartpm feisty
<Le-Chuck_ITA> to delete files
<ubotu> smartpm: An alternative package manager that works with dpkg/rpm. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50~rc1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and
<gnomefreak> and it works great
<pochu> gnomefreak: do you know if 0.50 has been uploaded?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you always should be able to login
<pochu> 0.50 final
<gnomefreak> pochu: yes
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> not final
<pochu> because I wanted to package it
<gnomefreak> not sure if final was released yet
<pochu> but Michael vogt is the mantainer
<pochu> it is
<pochu> bug 81823
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81823 in smart "Smart package manager 0.50 final was released on 2007 Jan 15 - please update packages" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81823
* gnomefreak been working on other things for the past week
<gnomefreak> in progress means someone is working on it. either mvo_ or seb h.
<pochu> gnomefreak: what should I do? package it? I've pinged mvo
<pochu> I marked it as in progress
<pochu> did I do it wrong?
<gnomefreak> pochu: before doing that please check the status first it may be done already or cant be done for some reason
<pochu> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> if they look at it they wont build it because it means someone is already
<pochu> gnomefreak: it isn't in the archive
<pochu> I'll try to talk to mvo
<gnomefreak> pochu: doesnt mean its not in thier pbuilder :)
<gnomefreak> just means it hasnt been accepted
<pochu> oh, that's right :)
<dholbach> seb128: when are you going to share your shiny new script? :)
<pochu> seb128: are you with smart 0.50?
<dholbach> pochu: mvo_ is our smart expert
<gnomefreak> pochu: i didnt mean that seb
<pochu> oh
<pochu> :)
<pochu> then sorry :)
<seb128> pochu: "smart"?
<pochu> smart package manager
<seb128> no, I use apt-get or update-manager
<dholbach> lord, we have a bunch of gaim crashes
<gnomefreak> seb128: smartpm
<pochu> Maintainer: Michael Vogt
<pochu> mvo, right?
<gnomefreak> and i am looking at something and seems seb h is only apt/synaptic not smart
<seb128> dholbach: it's on my todo for this week, I've already copied it on my people page, I would like to fix some things before mailing about it though
<gnomefreak> pochu: yes
<pochu> [mvo_]  inactivo 00:40:46,
<gnomefreak> pochu: he might be at lunch
<dholbach> seb128: excellent - put it in bzr!!!! :)
<gnomefreak> he was busy this morning working with python-dbus/update-manager
<seb128> dholbach: will do, need to figure how to do that first
* dholbach hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs!!!! seb128
<seb128> :)
<dholbach> :-)
<ogra_> huggers
<mvo_> pochu: smart 0.50? its on my list to get a update done
* gnomefreak is afraid to hug ubugtu now :(
* Ubugtu gives gnomefreak a sloppy wet kiss
<gnomefreak> see damn
<dholbach> seb128: we should give hugs for people updating clue files ;-)
<ogra_> just have a towel ready :)
<pochu> mvo_: then you should look at bug 81823
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81823 in smart "Smart package manager 0.50 final was released on 2007 Jan 15 - please update packages" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81823
<dholbach> seb128: especially the gaim one
<seb128> clue file would not work fine on gaim :/
<dholbach> seb128: why?
<seb128> people tend to attach random crash files at random bugs
<dholbach> hm
<seb128> which means you often have 5 different crasher on the same bug
<seb128> I comment like 10 times a week to say "if you are not sure open a new bug that's better"
<dholbach> but at least you could say "attachment 657r4654565456 is msn bug 12356"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 12356 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Installer did not detect soundcard on Dell Latitude C610 (dup-of: 8012)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12356
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 8012 in linux-source-2.6.15 "other devices (sound, wireless?) fail to work when lp/parport modules are loaded due to IRQ conflict" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8012
<seb128> right
<gnomefreak> seb128: ive noticed that alot lately
<dholbach> Ubugtu: it was an example
<seb128> gnomefreak: it happens especially for gaim, dunno why
<gnomefreak> firefox too
<pochu> mvo_: I'm assigned to that bug, do you want me to assign you?
<gnomefreak> i had one guy attach his crash reports to 8 bugs
<dholbach> gaim users believe in cosmic rays :)
<gnomefreak> i tell them to file a bug report on thier own and we will fix it if it is a dupe
<pochu> hey guys! one question: after herd3 release, what is the dev team going to do?
<gnomefreak> pochu: continue what they are doing now?
<pochu> gnomefreak: but isn't main freeze?
<mvo_> pochu: why are you assigned to it? are you a motu?
<pochu> close?
<pochu> mvo_: I'm not, I'm a newbie :)
<pochu> I'm a bugfighter!!! :)
<gnomefreak> main will freeze during herd releases but the freeze will be released after herd is released. you might be thinking of main merges freeze
<bdmurray> pochu: Yeah bugfighters!
<pochu> :)
<gnomefreak> 390 emails in 2 days :(
<coNP> gnomefreak, when is freeze? is it possible to file a pacakge update request now? (for feisty)?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82140 in Ubuntu "Emblems just add clutter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82140
<pochu> gnomefreak: I say because this: the release date for Herd 3 is drawing near and we are about to freeze
<pochu> main.
<gnomefreak> coNP: feature freeze is soon if not already
<gnomefreak> pochu: for the release of herd3
<pochu> oh, ok
<gnomefreak> after its ready main will unfreeze
<coNP> gnomefreak, who can tell if it is late or not?
<coNP> gnomefreak, I mean to update a package
<pochu> coNP: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule ?
<gnomefreak> coNP: someone in here should or look at that link
<bdmurray> dholbach: the clue files are a separate branch now right?
<gnomefreak> coNP: has to be approved by feb 8th to be accepted i believe
<coNP> gnomefreak, cool
<coNP> plenty of time :)
<gnomefreak> coNP: not really
<dholbach> bdmurray: yes - the product is called bughelper-data
<coNP> gnomefreak: oh, should be accepted too... is it difficult to get a package accepted?
<gnomefreak> coNP: that would have to depend on package who is gonna maintain it and the use for it in ubuntu (unless its already a package)
<coNP> gnomefreak, it is a package, I want to update it
<coNP> gnomefreak, it is drupal in universe/web
<gnomefreak> coNP: lets put it this way there is one spec that still hasnt been accepted yet and has been in writing since UDS
<gnomefreak> coNP: get to writing it so they know about what has changed in versions so on an dso forth
<mvo_> pochu: ok :) please reassign to me hten
<pochu> mvo_ np
<coNP> gnomefreak, sorry, I did not understand you
<gnomefreak> coNP: hold on let me get the link
<pochu> mvo_: done ;)
<gnomefreak> ack coNP just file a bug. take a look at bug 81823 as an example
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81823 in smart "Smart package manager 0.50 final was released on 2007 Jan 15 - please update packages" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81823
<coNP> gnomefreak, I have don it
<coNP> thx, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> coNP: than we wait for people to decide (hope the right people are subscribed
<coNP> thx again, gnomefreak
<dholbach> seb128: i'll look into the splitted branch and clue inheritance patches now
<seb128> dholbach: rock on
<dholbach> it'd be nice if somebody reviewed and pushed the manpages
<dholbach> so we can update them every now and then
<dholbach> ( https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bughelper/2007-January/000007.html )
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82141 in drupal (universe) "drupal 5.0 is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82141
<bdmurray> dholbach: I'll check them out shortly
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82142 in gnome-desktop (main) "Long delay of some applications at login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82142
<dholbach> bdmurray: super
<bdmurray> dholbach: this is the right branch for the clue files correct?
<bdmurray> https://code.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/+branch/bughelper-data/main
<dholbach> yes
<bdmurray> dholbach: was there an e-mail or documentation about how to use that brach with bughelper.main ?
<dholbach> no, not really
<dholbach> i'll work on that in a bit
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82144 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82144
<bdmurray> okay, how would I use it in the mean time?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82143 in language-support-fi (main) "Add main-accepted Voikko packages to a seed, language-support-fi should depend on Voikko spellchecking libraries in 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82145 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82145
<pochu> seb128, around?
<seb128> pochu: pong
<pochu> seb128, could you take a look at bug 80778?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80778 in compiz "compiz does not show window boards or the cube" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80778
<seb128> pochu: what about it?
<pochu> seb128: look at my last comment :)
<seb128> pochu: nothing useful, we have some thousand of desktop bugs open and that one is not my priority to work on
<seb128> pochu: that doesn't look like a bug though
<pochu> ok
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82146 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82146
<seb128> we changed the number of viewport and workspaces to match the GNOME config better
<pochu> I'll try to play a little with the keys
<seb128> which means no cube and workspaces
<pochu> viewport?
<seb128> 1 cube facer
<seb128> face
<seb128> and workspaces
<seb128> like GNOME config
<pochu> I'm not sure that's a good idea, but you are the devs ;)
<seb128> having a difference of user experience between the standard config and the desktop effects doesn't make much sense
<seb128> especially that the cube effect is nice for demo effect but not really useful
<seb128> the cube is pretty confusing since the workspace switcher applet doesn't work with it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82147 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Feisty sound card selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82148 in ubiquity (main) "fiest fawn herd 2 installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82149 in kqemu (multiverse) "When using kqemu, rtc: lost some interrupts at 1024Hz." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82153 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82151 in evolution (main) "Major problems with Exchange integration." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82152 in acroread (multiverse) "Acroread doesn't respect gtk2 color theme (bookmarks are white on white)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82062 in Ubuntu "Ubutu CD will not load" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82154 in pgadmin3 (universe) "Crash while copying marked lines to clipboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82155 in mutt (main) "mutt sets Fcc: ~/sent by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82156 in kdenetwork (main) "krdc sends after one key press several keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82157 in firefox (main) "Firefox often crash when it's rendering a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82157
<dholbach> yoohooo - another fixed bug in bughelper
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82160 in boxes (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync boxes (1.0.1a-2.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82160
<devathpp> hello
<devathpp> I am a newbie to ubuntu-bugs
<devathpp> but a pretty old hand with kernel and application programming
<devathpp> can any one help me with understanding how best i can contribute
<devathpp> ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82162 in php-auth-pam (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync php-auth-pam (0.4-9.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82162
<DktrKranz> devathpp: you could start reading these pages
<DktrKranz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<DktrKranz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<DktrKranz> also, join #ubuntu-bugs on jan 31st
<devathpp> ok
<DktrKranz> bug day will be on air
<devathpp> is this the best way to get involved with ubantu
<DktrKranz> it is an important one
<pochu> dholbach: could you change the topic to announce the bug hug day? :)
<devathpp> i guess, I'll start here
<dholbach> is the next on wednesday?
<pochu> not sure
<DktrKranz> jan 31st
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
<DktrKranz> wednesday
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HUG DAY on Jan, 31st! YOOOHOOO! :-)
<dholbach> ok, this is better
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<pochu> Next Hug day is 31 January 2007,
<pochu> :)
<DktrKranz> thanks daniel
<dholbach> anytime :)
<dholbach> i just pushed the patch for inheriting clues
<dholbach> i have some huge patches pending
<DktrKranz> what about bughelper?
<devathpp> Is it advisable to patronize bugs towards a particular package ?
<dholbach> DktrKranz: what?
<DktrKranz> any big change?
<devathpp> or better to be a generalist?
<DktrKranz> i saw you uploaded docs :)
<dholbach> i pushed a change a bit ago
<dholbach> I didn't push docs just yet
<dholbach> i thought somebody else did
<DktrKranz> ah, ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82163 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82163
<dholbach> if not, push it yourself
<dholbach> honestly... nobody complained about my suggestion on the bughelper list
<devathpp> what time on wednesday?
<dholbach> we should update documentation quickly
<DktrKranz> yes
<dholbach> devathpp: all day, all timezones
<devathpp> ok
<pochu> hi coNP! :)
<coNP> hi pochu
<coNP> finally @home
<coNP> time to kick some bugs
<pochu> coNP: do you finally have an exam on Wednesday?
<coNP> :)
<pochu> :)
<coNP> actually, thursday
<pochu> coNP: so you will be on the hug day :)
<coNP> err... I have to study for my exam :)
<dholbach> DktrKranz: you can push your change to bughelper.main if you like
<coNP> but no way missing hug day :)
<dholbach> DktrKranz: just! do! it!
<DktrKranz> dholbach: do you mean about docs?
<dholbach> yeah
<DktrKranz> is it open to anyone?
<dholbach> yeah
<DktrKranz> nice
<DktrKranz> alright
<dholbach> we should just push documentation
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82164 in Ubuntu "xorg.conf wrong default FontPaths" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82164
<DktrKranz> hi popey :)
* popey looks around
* popey is suspicious of smileys
<popey> hello :)
<popey> a friend of mine has a show-stopping bug in edgy :( 73647
<popey> means he can't install on a new-ish HP Proliant DL380 G5 server because the net card isn't detected
<coNP> bug 73647
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73647 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 not detected on install" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73647
<pochu> coNP: then will you try to become an ubuntuQA member?
<coNP> pochu: I try to :)
<coNP> the only question is, when :)
<popey> can't really wait 3 months for feisty
<pochu> :)
<gnomefreak> dholbach: i posted the meeting to fridge-devel list
<popey> anyone know if it's possible to get the edgy cd image updated? or a daily build made with the bnx2 driver onboard?
<dholbach> gnomefreak: excellent
<DktrKranz> popey, i don't think so :(
<gnomefreak> im not a member of the list so it might need to be approved. i dont see that list on lists.ubuntu.com
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82165 in Ubuntu "Installer for Ubuntu 6.06 crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82165
<popey> bummer. dapper can see the network but not the disks, edgy can see the disks but not the network :(
<pochu> popey: if there has been a fix, you can do "sudo aptitude install package" before installing the liveCD
<popey> pochu: that would have to be a dpkg -i woudln't it given the net card is the thing that doesn't work.. can't apt-get with no net
<pochu> popey: right, stupid me :)
<popey> :)
<popey> usb key might come in handy there
<pochu> sure
<popey> as it's a kernel package, should just be able to grab linux-image-foo eh?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82166 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crash then listen imap quarantaine server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82166
<popey> other option is add another supported network card to get the install done, then whip it out after an update
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82167 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Wireless connection configuration not possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82168 in firefox (main) "autoscroll shows the "resize up" cursor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82168
<devathpp> Hi guys, I just assigned the first bug to myself and have responded to the reporter for more information?
<DktrKranz> good devathpp
<devathpp> can one of you look at my response to the reporter and comment?
<devathpp> the bug is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/74311
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74311 in evms "evms prereq's udev, which has moved" [Critical,Needs info] 
<devathpp> oh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82169 in glibc (main) "vpnc in edgy works with older version of libc6 package!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82171 in clips (universe) "Crash on AMD 64.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82172 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crash when (perhaps) moving large folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82173 in gaim (main) "gaim crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82174 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82175 in mutt (main) "mutt leaves behind .muttXXXXXXX directories outside of /tmp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82176 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82176
<bdmurray> that's a dupe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82177 in Ubuntu "No USB keyboard support in CD menue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82177
<bdmurray> gnomefreak: ping
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: ?
<bdmurray> I was looking at your comment to bug 82174
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82174 in gnome-app-install "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__() (dup-of: 81727)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82174
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81727 in gnome-app-install "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81727
<gnomefreak> and?
<bdmurray> The version of gnome-app-install is provided by apport
<bdmurray> Package: gnome-app-install 0.3.8
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: feisty?
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: 3.10 is latest in feisty
<dholbach> guys, please check the new mails on bughelper@lists.ubuntu.com :-)
<dholbach> have a nice evening
<dholbach> i'm off for tonight :)
<gnomefreak> night dholbach
* gnomefreak goona sign up for that list in a few
<dholbach> ROCK
<dholbach> gracias
<ajmitch> there's a bughelper list?
<dholbach> yeah
<bdmurray> Right, but you had asked the bug reporter for the version of g-a-i.  I just wanted to let you know that apport provides that info
<ajmitch> I am falling behind
<dholbach> people thought it was too much traffic on ubuntu-bugsquad@
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: yeah i know
<bdmurray> gnomefreak: okay, cool
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: i thought about it after i hit send
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82180 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82180
<bdmurray> gnomefreak: I apparently responded shortly after you did not having seen your response. ;)
<gnomefreak> stop with the update-manager reports and upgrade to the newest version already
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82178 in bind9 (main) "idnconv manual page exists, but no binary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82178
<gnomefreak> ok good i got a spare sec. finally brb joining that list
<gnomefreak> maybe not :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82179 in gaim (main) "Gaim consistently crashes every time it is shut down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82181 in amarok (main) "amarok will not open in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82183 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82182 in exaile (universe) "exaile: Merge new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82184 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__() (dup-of: 81727)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82184
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: ty if your the one that marked the g-a-i bugs as dupes
<bdmurray> Yes, I have marked a few as dupes today
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82185 in amaya (universe) "crash on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82185
<ajmitch> hm, which should I use, bughelper.dev or bughelper.main?
* ajmitch might hack some code into it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82186 in cupsys (main) "printing incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82186
<bdmurray> ajmitch: bughelper.dev has a bunch of untested changes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82187 in cupsys (main) "[feisty]  USB printers not detected - user "lp" not in group "plugdev"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82187
<ajmitch> bdmurray: that's fine
<bdmurray> then you could test .dev and hack away there
<ajmitch> I was doing some hacking last night of a separate script for motu
<ajmitch> grabbing debian bug info from ldap
<ajmitch> might as well see if it can be useful in bughelper as well
<ajmitch> it's a bit nicer than screen-scraping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82188 in Ubuntu "Brightness control via ACPI in HP notebooks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82189 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting (universe) "Using xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting results in a blank screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82190 in Ubuntu "Seem optimization -O2 don't work g++" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82191 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82193 in pmk (universe) "pmksetup(8) is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82194 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash crash when printing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82195 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Cannot modprobe fglrx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82196 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus has poor usability w.r.t. the action choosen when dragging and dropping" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82197 in labyrinth (universe) "[apport]  labyrinth crashed with ImportError in <module>() utils" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82197
<coNP> don't you think bug 82190 is a serious one?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82190 in Ubuntu "Seem optimization -O2 don't work g++" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82190
<pochu> coNP: don't know
<coNP> thx pochu, anyway :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-30
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82198 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82199 in evolution-exchange (main) "regression: evolution exchange does not save messages in "Sent Items"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82200 in Ubuntu "[network-manager]  Not notifying the user for network status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82202 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_value_table_peek()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82203 in network-manager (main) "feisty network-manager unable to connect to WEP wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82204 in contact-lookup-applet (main) "useless search result" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82205 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_source_rgba()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82211 in gnucash (universe) "register entries crash application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82213 in kdebase (main) "kmenuedit: unable to create new menu entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82136 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "crash when loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82218 in banshee (universe) "[apport] [feisty]  crash while playing music" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82221 in kdenetwork (main) "Please remove kopete-dev from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82222 in kdenetwork (main) "kdenetwork-dev needs to replace kopete-dev (<= 4:3.5.3) " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82226 in Ubuntu "Beryl crashed when I tried to use Envy to install the latest NVidia drivers." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82225 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager Applet icon should indicate network activity, like Network Monitor Applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82227 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82229 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in emit_signal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82231 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes on partitioner [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82228 in ubiquity (main) ""Failed to create a file system"" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82234 in Ubuntu "Incorrect huge resolution on SiS 651 DVI and d-Sub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82235 in moin (main) "Ubuntu.com download page down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82236 in klamav (universe) "Klamav switch off after a few secs automatically in Feisty 7.04 herd2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82237 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82237
<palski> SRU bug #79059, needs verification,
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79059 in gnome-hearts "[SRU]  gnome-hearts crashes on startup (edgy)" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82238 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Madwifi driver prevents MacBook from booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82239 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed during partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82239
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82240 in pouetchess (universe) "pouetchess crashes after a few moves" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82241 in pouetchess (universe) "pouetchess crashes after a few moves" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82242 in linux-meta (main) "speedstep-centrino.ko: missing kernel module in kernel 2.6.20-5.7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82243 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82245 in libsoup (main) "Please sync libsoup (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82244 in gtksourceview (main) "Please sync gtksourceview (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82246 in Ubuntu "please sync openvpn_2.0.9-4/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82246
<dholbach> look at http://launchpad.net/bughelper/+milestone/0.1
<dholbach>  :-))
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82247 in gnome-app-install (main) "the progress bar on loading should respect the transient option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82247
<davmor2> is David Farning here?
<gnomefreak> davmor2: nope what can we do for you?
<gnomefreak> davmor2: he would be in #ubuntu-mozillateam but hes not IRC at all atm.
<davmor2> I've just confirmed this bug #81809
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81809 in firefox "Firefox crashes while using Thememanger" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81809
<gnomefreak> ok i will be replying to it in a minute we need more info from both of you.
<davmor2> I thought that would be the case
<rulus> I have a question about basic bug triaging. What should we do with the 'please include this in universe' bugs? For example bug #82141
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82141 in drupal "drupal 5.0 is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82141
<davmor2> that's why I didn't assign it to myself
<gnomefreak> rulus: nothing thats more for the universe team
<rulus> so, just reject?
<gnomefreak> davmor2: all mozilla bugs get assigned to mozillateam unless something else id the cause
<gnomefreak> rulus: no leave it alone
<rulus> since I think these are not bugs
<rulus> ah, allright
<gnomefreak> its a feture request
<gnomefreak> or upgrade request
<rulus> yes, but I thought feature request had a specific launchpad section, so we could reject these at the bugs section
<davmor2> rulus if you read the replies page there is a reply for request a package https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-cb528b62036e56118c640fa6f6968730a782a29e
<dholbach> davmor2, gnomefreak: did you look into using bughelper for the mozilla team already?
<rulus> davmor2: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> dholbach: not yet i would have to write a clue file and thats still a bit to learn atm.
<davmor2> dholbach lost me sorry
<dholbach> gnomefreak, davmor2: it's not hard any more
<dholbach> you simply write  ./bugxml firefox "<something that needs to be in the bugreport>" "<Information you want to provide>"
<dholbach> then you can run   ./bughelper -A firefox   and it will search for that bit of information
<dholbach> (even in text attachments)
<seb128> bughelper -A firefox and come some hours later :p
<seb128> make some space for the cache before ;)
<gnomefreak> i will look into it or see if david wants to do it. im still a little unsure on some crash reports. i know some just because its a daily thing
<dholbach> seb128: I'll work on a  --try  and  --try-only  option later
<dholbach> seb128: so you can try free form clues before adding them
<seb128> nice
<davmor2> dholbach: sorry I don't understand.
<davmor2> I've never used bug helper at all
<gnomefreak> davmor2: im guessing you dont know about bughelper?
<dholbach> davmor2: normal mode of operation for bughelper is "add a 'clue' to a file, run bughelper and see if the clue works well"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82250 in zope-debhelper (main) "Please sync zope-debhelper (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82251 in zope2.9 (universe) "Please sync zope2.9 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82251
<dholbach> somebody of the bughelper team should get cracking on some documentation :)))
<dholbach> i updated some small bits on the wiki, but it's still not easy to find your way around
* ajmitch floods malone with sync requests :)
* gnomefreak though ajmitch did syncs:(
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: you dont do your own syncs?
<ajmitch> no, I'm not a member of the archive team
<gnomefreak> oh only they do them?
<ajmitch> only they have the power
<davmor2> gnomefreak, dholbach:  I'm a non-tech I just help out with any bugs that obviously need more info our I can repeat to confirm the bug.  I have no idea about how to use bughelper I've seen a couple of conversations that went right over my head.  I'm more than happy to try and use it if I can get some guidelines from somewhere?
<dholbach> davmor2: we have a small tutorial, hang on
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Tutorial
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82252 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed when accessing Magnatune" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82253 in elfsh (universe) "Please sync elfsh (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82253
<gnomefreak> its easy to use.
<dholbach> what we're trying to do is the following:
<dholbach> once somebody finds a set of common set of bugs and has some knowledge about them, she feeds it into bughelper
<gnomefreak> oh unstable is the dev version?
<dholbach> (with the bugxml command i told you about earlier)
<dholbach> the good thing is: everybody can then use bughelper with the added 'clue' and find bugs that match
<dholbach> that way we can easily spread knowledge about bugs and find bugs easier
<dholbach> we can even script it at some stage
<dholbach> does that make sense?
<ajmitch> dholbach: how useful would it be look at some debian bugs as well?
<dholbach> ajmitch: the topic has been brought up before, i'm sure it'd make sense at some stage
<davmor2> dholbach:  Kinda.  do you have an example of an xml file?
<dholbach> sure
* ajmitch has some code for grabbing the basics (and searching) via ldap
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/ClueFiles
<dholbach> i hope some patches are going to be merged in soon, so we can start packaging it
<davmor2> okay I'll have a play with it and let you know how I get on
<dholbach> davmor2: if you find a bug, something we could improve, some feature you miss, don't hesitate to file a bug
<davmor2> np
<dholbach> seb128: can I checkout your greasemonkey script from somewhere?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82257 in imp4 (universe) "Please sync imp4 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82257
<seb128> dholbach: from my people page, I didn't move it since yesterday ,)
<seb128> ;)
<davmor2> quick question do I need any additional packages in order to install bughelper  I'm guessing that bzr is like svn
<dholbach> davmor2: no, just bughelper and python-libxml2
<davmor2> so is the bzr already in feisty or is that another package?
<dholbach> bzr (the package is in feisty)
<dholbach> bughelper is not in the archive yet
<davmor2> ok thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82258 in kvm (universe) "Should depend on a kernel with matching interface version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82258
<davmor2> dholbach do you recommend stable or dev
<dholbach> there is one stable
<dholbach> and a bunch of development branches
<davmor2> stable then :) ta
<dholbach> if you look at https://code.launchpad.net/bughelper/ you see that my .dev branch is not the only one :)
<dholbach> i'll remove that bit from the tutorial
<pochu> dholbach: if there is one stable, why not include it in the archive?
<pochu> good morning :)
<dholbach> pochu: it's "stable"
<dholbach> we have some goals we want to achieve before it's 0.1
<pochu> then include 0.0.5 :)
<dholbach> hehe
<dholbach> i think i'm going to do that soon
<dholbach> i just want some of my patches merged before
<dholbach> because they'll change quite a lot
<pochu> dholbach: doing that, you will have a lot of testers
<dholbach> i know :)
<pochu> :)
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/bughelper/+milestone/0.1
<dholbach> that's out 0.1 todo list
<dholbach> if you guys want to help out, just do it :)
<dholbach> i'm happy to help you get started
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82260 in littlewizard (universe) "Please sync littlewizard (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82260
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper also has a run-through with the commands you use most
<pochu> dholbach: you are working on python, right?
<dholbach> no, I just use it
<pochu> I mean, for bughelper :)
<dholbach> I like it, but I'm no expert and don't "maintain" it.
<dholbach> Yes. :)
<pochu> then I'll take a look at the code
<pochu> my skill is very very low
<pochu> but you don't have to introduce my code, if I do some code :)
<dholbach> pochu: that's no problem... if you attach a patch to the bug or commit to your own branch, somebody else will review it
<pochu> that would be fine
<pochu> :)
<dholbach> it's a "policy" we decided on
<pochu> but now I have to study ;)
<dholbach> code changes are checked by somebody else of the team
<dholbach> alrighty.... good luck with that!
* ajmitch has some crappy python code here :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82263 in Ubuntu "System was "frozen" on beryl screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82264 in texmacs (universe) "[feisty]  hard-depends on tetex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82265 in cupsys (main) "Printer output on wrong paper size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82265
<davmor2> dholbach I just tried following the tutorial it says "./bughelper vino" and you get a report.   I got the same thing as if I had typed just ./bughelper so I changed vino to firefox incase the bug had been fixed and got the same responce
<dholbach> sorry, it's   ./bughelper -p <package name>   nowadays
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82262 in miredo (universe) "Please sync miredo (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82262
<davmor2> okay thanks
<dholbach> i updated the wiki pages
<dholbach> we had a couple of big changes in the last time, but i expect us to catch up with those changes soon
<dholbach> davmor2: thanks for letting me know
<davmor2> dholbach: -c no such option again from the tutorial bottom section
<dholbach> yeah... that's something heno made up
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> I just told him
<davmor2> mybe it is something in his branch :
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> even
<dholbach> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82267 in apport (main) "apport-gtk keeps crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82266 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "toshiba acpi not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82266
<dholbach> I'd highly appreciate it, if somebody could test and review https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bughelper/2007-January/000010.html
<davmor2> gnomefreak:  I applied firefox-g2>&1|tee~/Desktop/gdb-firefox.log and all I got was a gdb command line and no firefox window
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82268 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile crashed with IOError in save()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82268
<jwendell> Hi, seb128
<seb128> hi jwendell
<jwendell> seb128, one doubt: if some package needs to change one field from 'suggests' to 'depends', who must be contacted?
<jwendell> bug 75765
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75765 in syslinux "This package should depends on mtools" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82269 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82269
<seb128> jwendell: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=265275
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 265275 in syslinux "syslinux internally calls mcopy" [Unknown,Open] 
<seb128> jwendell: I would just wait on Debian
<jwendell> seb128, ok. i'll add a task there
<seb128> jwendell: already done
<jwendell> :)
<jwendell> seb128, btw, debian bugtracker is a little confused
<seb128> ?
<jwendell> seb128, gnome or LP is more clear
<jwendell> seb128, thanks
<seb128> ah, k
<seb128> "confusing" you mean
<seb128> I though you crashed it by some way :p
<seb128> or make it bug rather
<jwendell> seb128, hehe sorry, my english is not so good :)
<seb128> np, mine is not neither ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82270 in deskbar-applet (main) "menu appears over the panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82271 in kdebase (main) "[kde 3.5.6]  kdesu prints password characters typed with dead keys to console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82272 in gdm (main) "/etc/bash_completion bad completion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82273 in Ubuntu "desktop gets stuck when logging out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82274 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82275 in kdebase (main) "[kde 3.5.6]  kdesu shows two "stars" for a single character entered with dead keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82277 in kde-guidance (main) "[Feisty]  guidance-power-manager doesn't work for UPS on a desktop system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82276 in bash (main) "/etc/bash_completion bad completion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82278 in kdevelop (universe) "KDevelop's File Tree doesn't pick up QMake .pro file changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82278
<pochu> hi coNP :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82279 in kde-guidance (main) "displayconfig resolution change bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82279
<dholbach> seb128: did you play with the big changes in bughelper already?
<seb128> nop
<dholbach> ok
<seb128> I'm trying to catch up with bugs which have no reply
<seb128> and that looks like and endless battle :(
<dholbach> yeah:-/
<coNP> hi pochu & all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82280 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_x11_window_set_user_time()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82280
<seb128> I'm doing a round of gnome-panel triage
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82281 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82281
<cypher1> seb128: hi
<seb128> Hi cypher1
<cypher1> seb128: i was reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyCodecInstallation
<cypher1> i have some doubts.. can i ask ?
<seb128> sure
<cypher1> isn't it not possible to only change the gstreamer to do this spec. thereby not touching any apps which use the gstreamer
<seb128> no
<seb128> or we would have done so
<cypher1> something like a wrapper function in gstreamer realizing the is no codec and call libgimme-codec ?
<seb128> the app needs to know what's going on
<seb128> or you just have the UI freeze while gst is working
<cypher1> sorry i have not done X progs.. but can gst deactivate the app by showing one window about the status above it..
<seb128> well that's what it's doing atm
<seb128> but gst has no idea of what the app is
<seb128> we need to pass an xid for that
<seb128> which is a new API
<seb128> the apps need to be updated to use that new gst API
<seb128> the error dialog have to be done at the app level as well
<seb128> gst is non a graphical lib
<seb128> dialogs would be misplaced there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82282 in uswsusp (universe) "Installing uswsusp does not put it at work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82283 in uswsusp (universe) "[feisty]  no graphical progressbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82283
<cypher1> seb128: oh..non graphical..ok
<cypher1> just to understand more.. app calls a gstreamer api.. can we write a wrapper for the api which actually calls the real API..will this work apart from the UI freezing
<seb128> what are you trying to do?
<seb128> what is your problem with having app calling gst functions for easy codec?
<seb128> that's not likely you had to rewrite the app to use it
<seb128> that's only a new API to use
<cypher1> seb128: i reread the spec.. thanks its more clear now
<seb128> np
<sfllaw> Morning folks!
<dholbach> bdmurray, seb128: nice - you added some bughelper data :)
<seb128> ;)
<dholbach> i just branched my new branch and was astounded why it took so long first (but it did a fresh checkout of bughelper-data) - the next startup was relatively fast :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82284 in Ubuntu "Incorrect mimetype detection of CSS files that start with a comment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82285 in kde-systemsettings (main) "System Settings does not have the Panels settings module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82286 in Ubuntu "[apport]  destar.py crashed with TypeError in file_input()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82287 in avahi (main) "[feisty]  avahi daemon interacts badly with network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82287
<aragorn> hi all
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82291 in uswsusp (universe) "[feisty]  resume broken on system where kernel suspend/resume works fine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82291
<bdmurray> dholbach: in which tree does the -c option exist?
<dholbach> bdmurray: not at all
<dholbach> heno made it up
<dholbach> we discussed it at some point, but deferred it to "maybe somebody wants to do it"
<bdmurray> oh, the documentation seemed to indicate it existed
<dholbach> yeah
<bdmurray> okay.  I tried using a firefox clue yesterday and the took quite a while.
<bdmurray> For the search to complete
<dholbach> but now you have all the attachments ;-9
<bdmurray> heh, there is that I guess
<devatha> hello
<devatha> I am a newbie to triaging, can anyone tell me what to do if the initial reporter does not respond to your queries
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82293 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82293
<dholbach> seb128: --try and --try-only work now :-)
<seb128> rock on ;)
<dholbach> wanna test?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82294 in gnome-pilot (main) "gnome-pilot loads three times and crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82294
<dholbach> ;-)
<seb128> yep
<dholbach> i'll push them to my .dev branch too
<dholbach> so you have ONE BIG checkout
<seb128> k
<dholbach> if it fucks up, I'll fix all the bugs, then we'll commit to .main
<seb128> looks like a plan ;)
<dholbach> thanks a lot Sb
* dholbach hugs you
* seb128 hugs you back
<dholbach> pushed
<dholbach> brb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82295 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Away status eventually changes to available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82295
<amep> I am going to try to squash the usplash on AMD64 bug (gray splash screen, etc). But I know very little aboue usplash. Can anyone point me to some developer docs for usplash? I can't get it to run on a fully booted system for testing.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82296 in Ubuntu "server connections refused for everything but Yahoo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82297 in apport (main) "package_hook crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82297
<coNP> seb128: What do you think about bug #82140? Sure, it should have been filed against the theme. But isn't it the case "changing defaults"? Can you give me some hints how to triage it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82140 in human-icon-theme "Emblems just add clutter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82140
<seb128> coNP: ask to dholbach, that's something that should be dealt with by the artwork team, not the forum
<seb128> coNP: that's not really a default setting choice
<seb128> like what config we are using
<seb128> that's an hint for the artwork team work
<dholbach> coNP: i think there's an emblem bug about h-i-t already
<seb128> dholbach: query on "emblem" returns nothing
<seb128> dholbach: and from a quick look no bug title match
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-icon-theme/+bug/73023
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73023 in human-icon-theme "Round orange emblems have lack usability" [Medium,Rejected] 
<coNP> thanks, seb128 and dholbach, too :)
<dholbach> mark it as a dup of that one
<seb128> dholbach: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-icon-theme/+bugs?field.searchtext=emblems&search=Search
<seb128> go figure
<seb128> launchpad is the suck
<dholbach> seb128: it was rejected
<seb128> ah ok
<coNP> okay, I marked that dup (however I was not sure who do you addressed, dholbach)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> maybe the art team will pick it up
<coNP> hopefully they do
<coNP> thanks again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82299 in openssh (main) "Port fix for openssh bug 1086 to dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82299
<seb128> dholbach:
<seb128> $ ./bughelper -T gnome-panel gtk_widget_init gtk_widget_init
<seb128> Checked at []  - no clues found.
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> -T means that it doesn't check in directories for clue files
<dholbach> somebody should get rid of the warning
<seb128> ?
<seb128> I'm not sure ot get how it works
<dholbach> it's just a warning
<seb128> well no
<dholbach> ok, try
<dholbach>  $ ./bughelper -T gnome-panel gtk_widget_init gtk_widget_init -p gnome-panel
<dholbach> the problem is: you might want to use a clue with a -l <url> option, that's why "-p <package>" is still needed :-/
<dholbach> somebody could fix that too
<dholbach> seb128: better now?
<seb128_> re
<seb128_> dholbach: what did you get or wrote before?
<dholbach> seb128 well no
<dholbach> dholbach ok, try
<dholbach>   $ ./bughelper -T gnome-panel gtk_widget_init gtk_widget_init -p gnome-panel
<dholbach> * gnomefreak (n=gnomefre@ubuntu/member/gnomefreak) hat #ubuntu-bugs betreten
<dholbach> dholbach the problem is: you might want to use a clue with a -l <url> option, that's why "-p <package>" is still needed :-/
<dholbach>  somebody could fix that too
<dholbach> * amep (n=amp@66-234-34-40.nyc.cable.nyct.net) hat #ubuntu-bugs verlassen
<dholbach> dholbach seb128: better now?
<seb128_> <seb128> well no
<seb128_>  $ ./bughelper -T gnome-panel gtk_widget_init gtk_widget_init
<seb128_>  Checked at []  - no clues found.
<seb128_>  Check README on how to create one using the bugxml(1) command.
<seb128_>  Usage: bughelper --version
<seb128_> 
<seb128_>  etc
<seb128_>  it prints the usage
<seb128_>  and doesn't do anything
<seb128_>  maybe I didn't get what it's supposed to do though
<dholbach> yes
<seb128_>  I wanted to look for panel bugs with gtk_widget_init without adding a clue for it firs
<dholbach>   $ ./bughelper -T gnome-panel gtk_widget_init gtk_widget_init -p gnome-panel
<seb128_> ah
<seb128_>   File "/home/seb128/boulot/paquets/debug/bughelper.dev/bugHelper/HTMLOperations.py", line 46, in __init__
<seb128_>     bp = bugPage(bp.following_page)
<seb128_> NameError: global name 'bugPage' is not defined
<dholbach> the problem is: you might want to use a clue with a -l <url> option, that's why "-p <package>" is still needed :-/
<seb128_> well, why do you use -T package if you already have -p package?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82300 in gimp (main) "Evince causes 100% CPU Usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82300
<dholbach> you might want to use a clue with a -l <url> option
<seb128_> ah, right
<dholbach> so you either need -p ... or -l ...
<dholbach> but i agree
<dholbach> it could be fixed
<seb128_> and why do you need -T <package>?
<dholbach> the crash looks like merge error
<seb128_> I didn't merge
<dholbach> try BugPage instead of bugPage
<dholbach> oh?
<seb128_> I bzr get your branck for the first time
<seb128_> branch
<dholbach> weird
<seb128_> let me try to pull
<seb128_> nop, uptodate
<dholbach> weird
<seb128_>  ./bughelper -T gnome-panel gtk_widget_init gtk_widget_init -p gnome-panel
<seb128_> does that work for you?
<dholbach> woah crazy
<seb128_> fixing the typo seems to work
<seb128_> what?
<dholbach> crashes too
<seb128_> :)
<seb128_> maybe a merge error :p
<dholbach> try bugPage -> BugPage
<dholbach> yeah on my end ;-)
<seb128_> <seb128_> fixing the typo seems to work
<seb128_> I did ;)
<dholbach> rock on
<seb128_> it's not crashing
<seb128_> it's not printing anything yet though
<seb128_> but I'm used to that with my slow internet :p
<dholbach> you need -T <package> ... because it needs to know which package to attach the clue to
<dholbach> i'll run "canned queries" on a server soon
<seb128_> I don't really get why it needs a package
<seb128_> it's supposed to search to the bug list
<seb128_> like -l URI
<seb128_> it'll look to the bugs on that page or limit to one package?
<dholbach> i need to wrap my head around it
<dholbach> at the moment every clue file has a name attached to it
<dholbach> (that's because of inheritance)
<seb128_> well there is no clue there
<seb128_> that's a --try
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> but i use the 'clue' data structure
<seb128_> ah ok
<dholbach> maybe there's a cleverer way
<seb128_> but there should be no need for a package name there
<dholbach> yeah, I agree, it's a bit awkward
<seb128_> the clue should apply either on a bugs list of a package
<seb128_> s/of/or
<dholbach> would you want to run all tests on all bugs?
<dholbach> like 1) download a bug, 2) try to match it with all the clues available
<dholbach> (your search query found 70280)
<seb128_> (same for me)
<seb128_> hum, good point
<dholbach> if we can find a clever way to restrict it, I'm happy to do changes
<seb128_> naming both package is confusing
<dholbach> once I work on the "bug without package specified = try all clues" thing, I'll re-think what we have at the moment
<dholbach> I know
<dholbach> I agreed to that like 4 times now ;-)
<seb128_> hum
<dholbach> if somebody wants to fix it, I'm happy to review, test, debug and commit :)
<seb128_> can't you just provide a mooo package for -t and -T rather than asking for one? ;)
<dholbach> I don' think I understand
<seb128_> for -T rather
<seb128_> well, since you don't use clue file the package name doesn't matter
<seb128_> can you just pick a random package name when using -T
<dholbach> i think about it
<seb128_> and use it automatically rather than asking to the user
<dholbach> there's no code that handles clue matching for packages without srcpkg yet
<seb128_> well, pick a srcpkg
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> i need to think about it
<seb128_> put "libc6" there
<seb128_> ok :)
<seb128_> I will think about it as well
<dholbach> libc6 doesn't work well
<seb128_> ok, the dry run find my bug
<seb128_> and no duplicate :/
<dholbach> should it have found something?
<dholbach> committed your fix - thanks again
<seb128_> dholbach: np
<seb128_> dholbach: no, it should, that was in case ;)
<dholbach> hm?
<dholbach> seb128_: should or should it not have found something?
<seb128_> shouldn't, sorry
<seb128_> there is just lot of random GTK weird crashers
<dholbach> alrighty :)
<seb128_> and that was in case it was matching one
<seb128_> which it's not :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82302 in glibc (main) "wrong glibc sort order on pt_BR" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82304 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes when encoding Theora video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82305 in bzr (main) "push and pull on bound branches use too much network" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82305
<dholbach> seb128_: i'll do a break now until the TB meeting
<dholbach> seb128_: if you like the patch, just commit it
<seb128_> dholbach: have fun
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> fernando: a clue file for bughelper is a file that stores information on what to look for in a bug
<seb128_> dholbach: why one? your branch has lot of changes now no?
<dholbach> fernando: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/ClueFiles
<dholbach> seb128_: ok, I meant the BIG patch
<seb128_> erf
<dholbach> i'm just trying to stick to the "somebody else 'reviews' the patch" policy :)
<seb128_> well, that's merging a branch now
<seb128_> not a single patch
<seb128_> and I'm not sure I want to do that :p
<dholbach> ok, it consists of 4 patches :)
<seb128_> just merge it
<seb128_> and we will fix bugs if there is some
<dholbach> seb128_: pushed it
* dholbach closes some bugs
<seb128_> excellent
<dholbach> somebody could review the patch at bug 81370
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81370 in bughelper "bughelper should show status and importance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82306 in gaim-libnotify (universe) "don't show notifications when absent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82306
<dholbach> bug 79148 would be nice to have fixed too and easy as well
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79148 in bughelper "RFE: Make bughelper case-insensitive by default" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79148
<dholbach> nice: https://launchpad.net/bughelper/+milestone/0.1
<dholbach> sfllaw: can you reply to the bugs in  http://tinyurl.com/2rjg2e ? one of them is a 0.1 milestone bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82307 in Ubuntu "Can't copy VCD ".dat" files from CD to Hard Drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82308 in ubiquity (main) "Installer failed; grub-install crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82308
<sfllaw> dholbach: Looking.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82309 in scanbuttond (universe) "ScanJet 4300C not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82310 in scanbuttond (universe) "initscanner.sh: sane-find-scanners should be sane-find-scanner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82311 in tracker (universe) "tracker-extract suddenly crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82312 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  X is blank after upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82313 in kde-guidance (main) "Guidance-power manager memory growth in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82314 in Ubuntu "pata driver in libata not mounting /home" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82316 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82315 in udev (main) "udevd tries to load module i82365, it shouldn't." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82317 in flightgear (universe) "segmentation fault (ubuntu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82317
<davmor2> gstreamer is screwed I'm going to track down the bug report but totem will not play more than 3 seconds of any of the lca .ogg vids
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82319 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV in glitz_context_make_current()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82319
<seb128> davmor2: where can I download a such file?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82318 in openoffice.org (main) "No Applications menu icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82318
<davmor2> seb128: have you got gftp installed?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I've got plently of other ftp clients though
<seb128> why do I need gftp?
<seb128> lftp usually works fine
<davmor2> you don't it's the only ftp client I have used so it's what I use.
<davmor2> I get the server address for you
<seb128> thank you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82321 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "[feisty]  nautilus-cd-burner does not umount device and fails to erase automounted cdrw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82322 in evolution (main) "Arabic encoding not included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82322
<davmor2> mirror.linux.org.au is the server then you want /pub/linux.conf.au/2007/video then just hilight one day at a time or what ever you want to do.  :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82320 in xorg (main) "Dell Latitude X200 display dpi detected incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82320
<seb128> davmor2: works fine from me (using totem-gstreamer with mozilla plugin)
<davmor2> is that okay seb128?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> I just tried on a video
<seb128> it plays fine
<davmor2> plays fine for vlc but not totem for me and there were 3 others on the forums too
<seb128> weird
<davmor2> this is on 32bit and 64 bit too
<davmor2> it was only after the last totem update
<seb128> try with gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri= to know if that's a gstreamer bug
<seb128> anyway lunch time
<seb128> bbl
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82323 in k3b (main) "[KDE 3.5.6]  k3b wants "+-DVDs" ... and rejects "+DVDs" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82324 in Ubuntu "Sound card noise during VoIP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82325 in linux-meta (main) "pata_atiixp needed for booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82326 in Ubuntu "vmware install requires 'Yes'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82327 in 915resolution (universe) "Resolution reverts after logout screen res change or drop to console and back..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82327
<coNP> do you think bug 82632 can / should be backported?
<coNP> do you think bug 82326 can / should be backported?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82326 in synaptic "vmware install requires 'Yes'" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82326
<coNP> (to dapper)
<cowbud> I may just be blind right now but is there an option to look at the bugs I am currently watching?
<coNP> cowbud: there is, open your bugs and select "Subscribed"
<coNP> cowbud: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~yourname/+subscribedbugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82328 in amarok (main) "amarok weird behaviour when changing system time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82328
<cowbud> conp: ahh excellent thank you!
<coNP> cowbud: yw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82329 in gnome-app-install (main) "No X-AppInstall-Codecs for gstreamer-bad.desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82329
<pochu> bdmurray: ping?
<coNP> bdmurray: you set bug 82326 to needs info?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82326 in synaptic "vmware install requires 'Yes'" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82326
<coNP> hi pochu again :)
<pochu> hi coNP :)
<coNP> bdmurray: I can confirm it, you want me to set it to confirmed, or wait for the other user to provide (even) more info?
<bdmurray> coNP what version of synaptic are you using?
<coNP> bdmurray: look at bug 82326
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82326 in synaptic "vmware install requires 'Yes'" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82326
<cowbud> coNP: hey whatever happened with that colbert bridge naming?
<coNP> bdmurray: sorry?
<coNP> sorry bdmurray  I wanted
<coNP> to talk to cowbud
<cowbud> coNP: you live in hungry right?
<coNP> cowbud: sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82332 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in groupDeleteTabBar()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82332
<coNP> I can understand now
<bdmurray> coNP: I have 0.57.11ubuntu12 and I did not see the bug
<cowbud> coNP: sure? or yes? You guys had a bridge that had a voting system to have it named..
<coNP> bdmurray: that is edgy?
<coNP> bdmurray: or what?
<bdmurray> coNP: yes, that is edgy's latest
<coNP> bdmurray: some proposed version or sg. like that? I am almost sure everything is installed, I'll check it now
<pochu> bdmurray: I've read your message, np with the package change ;)
<coNP> cowbud: actually I would say they almost fully ignored the votes
<bdmurray> pochu: okay, I just wanted to let you know how I decided that
<pochu> bdmurray: I've learned something new, thanks :)
<cowbud> coNP: what did the name turn out to be? they had the diplomat to the US come on the show and explain some stuff since he "won"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82334 in network-manager (main) "all network applications use offline mode when network-manager isn't configured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82334
<coNP> bdmurray: can you pastebin me your sources.list?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82335 in epiphany-browser (main) "[Feisty]  always start up working offline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82336 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in removeFileWatch()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82336
<coNP> bdmurray: because I can't see newer synaptic for my edgy
<bdmurray> coNP: http://pastebin.com/871485
<bdmurray> I'm using a mirror geographically close to me
<coNP> thx, bdmurray / I also do
<pochu> hey guys, I have to leave you for a while
<pochu> see you ;)
<bdmurray> maybe browse their files via http?
<coNP> bdmurray: okay, that is really annoying; dpkg -l does not display the full version number
<coNP> bdmurray: because ther is not enough room for it
<coNP> bdmurray: actually the version in my Edgy is 0.57.11ubuntu12.1
<cowbud> you can add a 'COLUMN=200 dpkg -l'
<coNP> cowbud: thanks
<cowbud> hrmm although that doesn't seem to do it grrr did I forget what it was?!
<coNP> bdmurray: however, the vmware bug is present in it
<cowbud> ahh
<cowbud> :)
<cowbud> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l
<cowbud> forgot the s
<coNP> cowbud: thx,  I increased the width of my terminal window :) it was easier :)
<cowbud> coNP: :) so many solutions
<coNP> TIMTOWTDI
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82337 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  quodlibet crashed with AttributeError in change_status()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82337
<coNP> btw. do you know what is this karma decrease on lp now?
<seb128> they probably changed the way it's calculated
<davmor2> seb128:  I did what you said basically it kept pausing updating and the playing, it was very juddery
<jwendell> coNP, /topic #launchpad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82341 in gaim (main) "gaim libmsn crash (dup-of: 71031)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82343 in cryptsetup (universe) "init.d/cryptdisks doesnt create symlinks in /dev/disk/by-*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82343
<ajmitch> I'm surprised at how many people look at their karma
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81574 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager disappear" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81574
<bdmurray> coNP: could add steps to recreate 82326? as the initial reporters are vague
<bdmurray> !info destar
<ubotu> destar: management interface for the Asterisk PBX. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2beta-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 154 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82340 in gaim (main) "gaim libmsn crash (dup-of: 71031)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82346 in Ubuntu "[Sync Request]  kxgenerator (0.3.7+dfsg-1) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82346
<coNP> thx jwendell
<coNP> bdmurray: it is nothing but to install vmware, and there is some yes / no questions where there is a GTK dialog present, but by the network configuration part there is none...
<coNP> bdmurray: i.e. it only asks on the terminal window
<bdmurray> coNP: The problem is with configuring the package then? not the installation of it?
<coNP> bdmurray: it is in the postinst script, I guess
<bdmurray> okay, and that is known from the initial users report.  So your additional information would be helpful.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82348 in kdevelop (universe) "kdevdesigner crashes when saving new file/existing file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82348
<coNP> bdmurray: okay, I will have a look at the scripts
<bdmurray> cool, thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82349 in sqlalchemy (universe) "Please sync sqlalchemy 0.3.4-2 (universe) from experimental (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82350 in gaupol (universe) "Please sync gaupol 0.7.2-2 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82350
<coNP> hey pochu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82351 in ubiquity (main) "whishlist: support for swap files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82352 in pypar2 (universe) "Please sync pypar2 1.1-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82353 in pyzor (universe) "[apport]  pyzor crashed with error in send()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82353
<pochu> hi coNP :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82330 in gnome-panel "alt-f2 runbox in gnome doesn't know about ~/bin" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82354 in denemo (main) "Denemo no name in menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82355 in wesnoth (universe) "wesnoth: no music, mixed languages and cannot load next scenario" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82355
<neutrinomas1> Any idea why the report of bug 45570 wasn't able to get a backtrace with debug symbols ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45570 in xfig "xfig crash using arc drawing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45570
<neutrinomas1> I contacted upstream but they don't have access to any amd64 boxes so they need the debug symbols ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82345 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0 crashes when typing in the Google Search Bar on Google Homepage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82345
<bdmurray> neutrinomas1: I have an amd64 bit box and could try and recreate it
<bdmurray> wow, that's neat
<coNP> bdmurray: okay I guess we call upstream config script (vmware-config.pl)
<coNP> bdmurray: that is not aware of being executed by ...
<coNP> therefore I would suggest to reject bug against synaptic and file against vmware-player
<coNP> another question if upstream script should be modified, but for me it seems there is no bug in synaptic
<bdmurray> coNP: you can just change the product, no need to reject it
<coNP> bdmurray: sure, okay
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82357 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_signal_emit_vargs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82356 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82338 in scribus (main) "[apport]  scribus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82338
<coNP> bdmurray: should I confirm it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82342 in passivetex (main) "Please remove from the archives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82342
<bdmurray> coNP: yes, you could and put in all you have learned. and maybe answer Michael's question if possible
<neutrinomas1> bdmurray: (sorry, was away) Please try to get a backtrace if you can ... author seems to be keen on fixing this (responded in about 5 minutes! )
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82339 in scribus (main) "[apport]  scribus crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 82338)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82339
<bdmurray> neutrinomas1: okay
<coNP> bdmurray: for fixing this bug, I guess this config script should be modified to use debconf, however I am not sure if we are allowed to do this
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82358 in gimp (main) "Gimp crashes when filechooser contents are changed by nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82360 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "swfplayer crashes on Edgy Eft (ppc)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82361 in totem (main) "Subtitles look crap with default totem deinterlace method." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82364 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82365 in lyx (universe) "Please compile with assertion checking turned off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82366 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "In Ubuntu Edgy: Screensavers in OpenGL with nvidia-glx hangs system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82367 in Ubuntu "feisty amd64 desktop-live corrupts vmnat service in vmware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82367
<bdmurray> neutrinomas1: xfig with debugging symbols is not readily available
<neutrinomas1> bdmurray: Any idea why? Does it crash in a library ?
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.com/871574
<bdmurray> has the gdb trace w/o debug symbols
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82370 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82371 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crash File Size View" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82372 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (main) "Problem with XVideo on sis 620 (530)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82372
<TheMuso> bug 59531
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59531 in gnome-desktop "Add a 'Quit Orca' button" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/59531
<bdmurray> sfllaw: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82376 in Ubuntu "black screen during a .ram play" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82376
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-31
<jwendell> seb128, around?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> for a min
<seb128> and then going to bed
<jwendell> :)
<seb128> you have time for a quick question ;)
<gnomefreak> seb128: was the gksu issue not launching menu items dbus?
<jwendell> seb128, about bug 64064, i guess it should not be rejected
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64064 in gnome-panel ""Run Application" dialog does not run applications in ~/bin" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64064
* gnomefreak cant remember :(
<seb128> why?
<seb128> I was just looking at it
<jwendell> seb128, there is an upstream bug opened
<seb128> that looks like a request to change the default path to pam maybe
<seb128> well, doesn't mean the upstream bug will not be rejected
<seb128> that's not really a bug
<jwendell> seb128, gnome-panel should recognize user $PATH, not system one
<seb128> any user app then
<seb128> why only gnome-panel?
<seb128> and not nautilus or xfce-panel
<seb128> or konqueror
<seb128> or or or or
<seb128> there is a PATH= for a reason
<seb128> if listing the user dir is a good idea the PATH would probably be the right place no?
<jwendell> seb128, an ordinary user has to change /etc/profile in order to have things working?
<seb128> no
<seb128> an ordinary user doesn't install apps under ~/bin
<jwendell> he does
<seb128> or he knows what he's doing and he's able to edit the path
<seb128> depends of what you call user
<seb128> if you are computer friendly enough to install something to ~/bin you can probably edit .gnomerc to modify your path
<jwendell> seb128, look, programs are supposed to be better each version. If a program can be the dirty job for an 'advanced' user, why not?
<jwendell> s/can be/can do/
<seb128> gnome-panel is not the place to workaround that
<seb128> why patching every app that needs that rather than changing the path?
<coNP> jwendell, seb128 does this mean that gnome-panel lacks PATH support?
<welshbyte> ooh thanks for that .gnomerc tip
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82377 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes during mozilla import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82377
<seb128> coNP: no, that means the xorg environment has no ~/bin to PATH
<coNP> actually there is no ~/bin installed I think
<coNP> I mean no bin in /etc/skel
<jwendell> there are many things i don't understand on gnome... we just want to improve things...
<jwendell> seb128, nevermind...
* coNP too :)
<jwendell> forget it..
<coNP> I'm only asking to understand the situation better
<seb128> jwendell: I'm all for making things work better
<seb128> we just have to figure the right place to fix that one
<seb128> and I'm not convinced that's gnome-panel
<pochu> seb128: do you know if ubuntu use utf-8 for the filenames?
<seb128> pochu: it does since breezy
<pochu> seb128: for all languages?
<seb128> it should, why?
<seb128> jwendell: alt-F2 and "zenity --info --text=$(echo $PATH)"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82378 in control-center (main) "network-admin creates /etc/ppp/peers/ppp0 without noauth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82378
<pochu> seb128: because I think amule is naming the files as iso, instead of utf-8
<seb128> amule needs to be fixed then ;)
<seb128> jwendell: what does that print for you?
<pochu> I'm talking to amule devs to see the problem :)
<jwendell> seb128, my system PATH, not my one
<seb128> jwendell: ok, why means the environment path doesn't list your user dir
<seb128> that's not gnome-panel which doesn't respect the PATH
<jwendell> seb128, who is?
<seb128> good question
<seb128> jwendell: not sure, I'll speak with Mithrandir about it tomorrow
<seb128> ask him why pam doesn't list it to the standard PATH
<jwendell> seb128, i mean: why not let the bug open, or assign it to another package, instead of closing it?
<seb128> making gnome-panel look at random dir not listed by PATH doesn't look correct
<jwendell> seb128, thanks, do it
<seb128> because we get a zillion of desktop bugs a day
<seb128> and we don't cope
<jwendell> seb128, and keep us informed :)
<seb128> that's not a gnome-panel bug, I closed the panel task
<coNP> ping sfllaw
<jwendell> seb128, ok, i understood the question. When you have the answer, please, comment there
<seb128> ok
<seb128> jwendell: feel free to reopen the first bug and mark it forward it you want
<jwendell> seb128, thanks and good night (go to bed!!)
<seb128> np
<jwendell> :)
<seb128> thank you for the bug work ;)
<seb128> 'night everybody
<jwendell> seb128, good morning!
<jwendell> seb128, you're fast!
<seb128> not quite yet :p
<seb128> just restart to look quickly at something, I'll be away again in a min
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82380 in control-center (main) "network-admin resets to pulses for the modem connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82381 in control-center (main) "network-admin generates chat script with invalid modem init string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82382 in Ubuntu "Adaptec SAS adp94xx not in initrd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82368 in Ubuntu "Usb keyboard doesn't work at log on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82384 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu latest download  ver. installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82385 in ubuntu-meta (main) "live cd - fails to install when memory low" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82385
<pochu> bug 82381
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82381 in gnome-system-tools "network-admin generates chat script with invalid modem init string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82386 in Ubuntu "installation cannot be initialized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82387 in Ubuntu "LiveCD fails to launch on HP NX9420 if connected to network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82390 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when bookmark is added to the toolbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82392 in Ubuntu "gb.archive.ubuntu.com server is down 00:57 GMT 31 Jan 2007" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82393 in devscripts (main) "Fix version increment for versions ending in ~prop(osed)?1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82395 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82394 in lftp (main) "segfault at FileAccess::Path::Set() 0x0808fdeb when I go to http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82301 in gnochm (universe) "gnochm does not show table of contents and images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82373 in control-center (main) "segfault in gnome-keyboard-properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82399 in network-manager (main) "Dependency Problem with Package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82400 in prboom (universe) "please sync prboom (2:2.4.6+dfsg-1) from unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82400
<bddebian> Heya
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82401 in geoip (main) "Please sync geoip (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82402 in geoip (main) "Please sync geoip (main) from unstable (main) (dup-of: 82401)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82397 in nautilus (main) "Use a more sensible message for "unknown" in permission tab." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82398 in gnome-desktop (main) "All Gnome-Gtk apps crash - segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82403 in gaim (main) ""Unable to play sound because the chosen file (/usr/share/sounds/email.wav) does not exist." at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82405 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82404 in gcc-4.1 (main) "g++: infinite loop with -O3 while compiling Boost.Quickbook from Boost CVS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82406 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82331 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Ultimate Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82408 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.06.1 installer crashed AGAIN (Vectra Pent III)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82407 in Ubuntu "Can anybody delete my launchpad account?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82409 in gnome-games (main) "[apport]  glchess crashed with TypeError in addGame()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82410 in beagle (main) "beagle crashed on reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82391 in rosetta "Denemo name in menu Spanish (dup-of: 82354)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82411 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82412 in texlive-bin (universe) "texlive-base-bin fails to install due to fmtutil-sys error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82413 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu ultimate Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82414 in libmtp (main) "MTP-Detect crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82415 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82416 in fpc (universe) "Please sync fpc (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82417 in nvu (universe) "When resizing a certain table column's width, nvu segfaults at 0xb667b099 in NSGetModule" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82418 in freetennis (universe) "Please sync freetennis (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82419 in gspca (universe) "[Sync Request] Request sync of gspca-01.00.12-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82420 in xcdroast (universe) "[Sync Request] Request sync of xcdroast-0.98+0alpha15-11.1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82421 in mailody (universe) "Please sync mailody (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82422 in eclipse (universe) "Eclispe installs but does not upgrade nor allows installing of PDT!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82424 in nautilus (main) "nautilus uses 99% of cpu and responds very slowly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82423 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kacpid constantly using 80-95% CPU on pentium D dual core " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82425 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82426 in ekiga (main) "[apport]  ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in PHostByName::GetHost()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82426
<Setomidor> awfully quiet isn't it? :)
<Hobbsee> very :)
<Hobbsee> must be no bugs ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82427 in Ubuntu "Edubuntu LTSP Client displays taskbar in wrong language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82428 in adept (main) "adept details view usability" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82428
<Setomidor> I suppose the americans are still sleeping... and so are the europeans because hey, who goes up at 7 am if you can avoid it? :)
<coNP> hey
<coNP> Setomidor: it's 9 am, but the same applies :)
<Setomidor> Depends on your timezone :)
<coNP> okay, most Europeans have CET
<coNP> but sure :)
<Setomidor> ;)
<coNP> Setomidor: are you from Europe, as well?
<Setomidor> I am... the cold north. And yes, I'm on CET aswell... but I still had to get up at 7 am in order to get started on my thesis :\
<coNP> Setomidor: what thesis are you writing?
<Setomidor> Computing Science master thesis, about Java / Bluetooth
* coNP has to do the same next term
<Setomidor> Pretty interesting actually... but writing is never fun :) I'd much rather just work on the code
<coNP> no JavaBluetooth, actually
* Hobbsee is austrailan
<Hobbsee> er, australian
<Setomidor> I got a real good start this morning... booted my system and got "file system check failed, correct manually".. I'm a linux retard (only two weeks in), but managed to figure out that I severly broke the fstab file yesterday
<Setomidor> Hobbsee: it's afternoon down there?
<coNP> and a warm January, I guess :)
<TheMuso> Evening actually.
<TheMuso> Yep, in the full throws of summer.
<Setomidor> varm January... thats a sentence you don't see very often
<davmor2> Hi guys where do I write a spec for wesnoth-all?
<TheMuso> Cold January is not something we see very often either.
<Setomidor> it was -34 around here some days ago
<coNP> davmor2: cool, have you seen my comment?
<Hobbsee> Setomidor: evening
<davmor2> if your Aron then yes
<coNP> davmor2: select blueprints in launchpad
<coNP> davmor2: sure, I am :)
<davmor2> it'll give you the campainges aswell that way
<Setomidor> Gonna try recreating a bug, brb
<coNP> davmor2: I guess we should create this all metapackage, and put it into gnome-app-install
<coNP> I guess most people using GUI installer want a game with music, sounds and campaigns
<coNP> actually it is quite annoying to install a game and have nothing to play with
<coNP> moin dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey conp
<davmor2> I think the thing is everybody seems to concentrate on synaptic/apt-get but if you completely new to linux your going to see add app first so that's where you'll go.  So I think more of these metapackage will be needed for gnome-app-install.
<coNP> davmor2: sure, I think the same
<coNP> do you want to file about this a spec now?
<davmor2> Yes I'm going to jot down a rough spec then look at how you write it now I know where :)
<coNP> davmor2: actually most part of the spec should be on the wiki
<dholbach> did anybody try the newest commits to ~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main already?
<Setomidor> I suppose noone from sdhci-devel is around? :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82429 in totem (main) "Crash on opening embedded video in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82430 in xchat (universe) "Crash on opening synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82430
<seb128> today I'll take that desktop bug backlog under 200!
<coNP> cool
<Setomidor> go get them tiger!
<Hobbsee> seb128: yay!  that includes kde and xfce, you know!
<seb128> Hobbsee: no that doesn't
<seb128> I'm speaking "desktop-bugs" team list
<Hobbsee> awwww
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82431 in adept (main) "supported column disappears when package expanded" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82434 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[rage]  Striped corner and mode switch failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82433 in gnonlin (universe) "Please sync gnonlin 0.10.7-1 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82433
<seb128> dholbach: -T option doesn't work
<dholbach> does for me :)
<dholbach> what is the use case?
<seb128> ./bughelper -T totem do_lookup_x do_lookup_x -A -p totem
<seb128> doesn't find https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/82429
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82429 in totem "Crash on opening embedded video in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> it should find that one and probably some other bugs with it
<dholbach> i'll try
<seb128> hum
<seb128> no it should not list that one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82436 in gnome-app-install (main) "can we have a westnoth-all mtea-package for g-a-i please" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82436
<dholbach> ok, can I do anything else?
<seb128> let me try again with _dl_rtld_di_serinfo :p
<dholbach> on totem?
<seb128> dholbach: no, that's fine, thank you ;)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> $ ./bughelper -T totem _dl_rtld_di_serinfo _dl_rtld_di_serinfo -A -p totem
<dholbach> running
<seb128> that one should list the one I mentioned before
<seb128> and probably some other dups in the way
<seb128> http://launchpad.net/bugs/67235
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67235 in totem "thumbnailer crashes on unfinished avi's or .oggs" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<seb128> here we go ;)
<seb128> looks like it works fine
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<dholbach> YEAH!
<seb128> and it's fast with the cache ;)
<dholbach> i'm so happy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82435 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager Applet appears in the Notification Area rather than the Gnome Panel itself" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82435
<dholbach> after 2 years of working on ubuntu, I finally prove useful ;-)
<seb128> ah ah
<dholbach> today i'll work on packaging and making it useful for pitti
<claude> hi, I proposed a solution for bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/74138, how can I be sure it will be corrected for Feisty?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74138 in gksu "String "Starting Administrative application" non translatable" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> seb128: did it find 3 bugs for you?
<davmor2> dholbach:  Totem is still playing up and although the gstreamer backend doesn't play properly it does play
<seb128> dholbach: yep
<dholbach> seb128: rock
<seb128> http://launchpad.net/bugs/67235 - _dl_rtld_di_serinfo
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67235 in totem "thumbnailer crashes on unfinished avi's or .oggs" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<seb128> http://launchpad.net/bugs/70885 - _dl_rtld_di_serinfo
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70885 in totem "streaming video does not work (Totem)" [Low,Rejected] 
<seb128> http://launchpad.net/bugs/82429 - _dl_rtld_di_serinfo
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82429 in totem "Crash on opening embedded video in firefox (dup-of: 67235)" [Medium,Rejected] 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67235 in totem "thumbnailer crashes on unfinished avi's or .oggs" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> neat
<seb128> I closed the dups already ;)
<dholbach> davmor2: what are you referring to?
<davmor2> yesterday where you gave me a script to run to play an .ogg video from lca
<dholbach> I don't think that was me
<davmor2> sorry thought it was, was it you seb128
<dholbach> no problem
<seb128> davmor2: gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=... ?
<seb128> does it work?
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> It works to a degree but it keeps pausing to cache is there a script to play a file direct as I have it on hd
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82437 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82437
<davmor2> seb128: is it file= instead of uri=? or something similar
<seb128> uri=file:///path/to/file
<davmor2> okay ta I'll try that and let you know
<davmor2> seb128:  that is playing perfectly
<seb128> ok, then that's a totem bug
<davmor2> so I can only assume it is totem
<davmor2> and the moz-plugin
<davmor2> nut again that could be totem
<seb128> hum
<seb128> you describe your problem as "totem stop playing after some seconds" yesterday no?
<seb128> and now you say gst-launch on the same file play it fine
<seb128> which is weird
<seb128> would make a totem bug though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82438 in devilspie (universe) "Please sync devilspie (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82439 in Ubuntu "crash in operapluginwrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82439
<davmor2> seb128: Yes basically I noted it after I saw this on the forum http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348987 at the time I was using gftp to dl the vids of lca.  But the one I had played back previously of Jono's jokosher talk played fine in firefox.  That was only a few days ago when he posted it and there was a totem/gstreamer/moz-plugin update after that so I am guessing that, that is when it broke.
<seb128> davmor2: did you have the problem trying to play the video from your browser on from a file stored on your disk?
<davmor2> both
<davmor2> playing directly in gstreamer with the script you gave me it works, but in totem it dies.
<davmor2> seb128:  could this be linked to the random crashes of totem indexing too do you think?
<seb128> I'm not aware of any "random crashes of totem indexing"
<seb128> could you open a bug with a backtrace for that?
<davmor2> Bug 80414
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80414 in totem "totem crashes without running (dup-of: 80801)" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80414
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80801 in totem "totem-gstreamer crash on idle machine" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80801
<davmor2> seb128: Is that any use to you?
<seb128> not really :/
<seb128> a way to trigger the bug would be useful
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82440 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while downloading/opening pdf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82441 in aub (universe) "Please sync aub (universe) from unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82441
<davmor2> It's just random that's the problem you switch on your machine go away for a minute with nothing running and you get an error on the screen it's happen about 6-8 times to me.
<seb128> without having totem running?
<davmor2> seb128: nothing running at all.  Just your desktop.
<seb128> do you have any video on your desktop?
<davmor2> seb128: no blank desktop as of install.
<seb128> weird weird
<seb128> no reason for totem to run
<seb128> do you use beagle or tracker?
<davmor2> seb128:  this was the exact problem it just goes off.  No I was away from my machine when the error occured no windows open nothing searching.
<seb128> no
<seb128> do you have beagle or tracker installed
<seb128> they do indexing in the background when you are not using the box
<davmor2> Yes beagle is install sorry yes.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> totem is probably call by beagle then
<davmor2> seb128: But the crash is still totem though correct?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> just trying to figure a way to trigger it
<davmor2> seb128: any joy?
<seb128> davmor2: I'm working on some other bugs atm, will have a look on that later
<davmor2> seb128: np.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82442 in fast-user-switch-applet (universe) "Using fast-user-switch-applet with a background image inside the gnome panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82444 in Ubuntu "ipw2200 doesn't work in Dell inspiron 6000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82446 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82446
<dholbach> LOL
<dholbach> I have 43153 karma
<Hobbsee> dholbach: haha, yeah
* Hobbsee has 10496
<dholbach> seb128 has 94215
<Hobbsee> dholbach: yeah, but you're an employee
<coNP> I had more almost 90000
<coNP> ... the day before yesterday :)
<coNP> now only 4296 :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82447 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82447
<Setomidor> I don't know if this qualifies as a bug, but in my interfaces file the standard organization puts eth0 above ath0, which means that ath0 will evaluated after eth0. In my particular case, I had a wired access and the company next door hosted encrypted wireless. This totally messed up my standard dns settings
<Setomidor> In the ubunto-should-work-for-any-newbie athmosphere, perhaps the order should be changed to use wired as default?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82448 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel BUG at mm/slab.c:1655!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82449 in Ubuntu "the files is crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82449
<pochu> hey :)
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> hi coNP :)
<pochu> coNP: do you know how to create a .diff?
<pochu> how to patch with .diff
<coNP> sure
<coNP> to create a diff or to patch with a diff? :)
<pochu> not sure :)
<pochu> amule uses diff, but I think the patches are already applied
<pochu> just there is a copy of them in /debian/patches
<pochu> but I'm not sure
<coNP> okay, but do you want to do? :)
<pochu> change a file of amule source, and do it well
<Hobbsee> pochu: the patches arent already applied, until you build
<pochu> Hobbsee: ok, then I have to create a patch and include it in debian/patches, right?
<coNP> I think you should change the file, make a diff from the original and modified, and copy this to ~/debian/patches
<coNP> no ~/, of course
<pochu> I've tried it, but I don't know the exact command
<Hobbsee> pochu: yeah
<coNP> I guess diff <original> <modified>
<pochu> diff -r -u amule-2.1.3 amule-2.1.3.dist > utf-8-support.diff
<Hobbsee> diff -urN
<pochu> oh, thanks Hobbsee
<pochu> :)
<coNP> oh, sorry I forgot the flags
<pochu> :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: think of -ruN
<pochu> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82450 in evolution-exchange (main) "Authentication fails after upgrade to 2.9.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82450
<pochu> Hobbsee, coNP: I'm not sure the patch sintax is the same as the debian/patches one
<Hobbsee> it should be
<pochu> maybe they were done with other parameters
<TheMuso> pochu: Whats the extension of the files in the debian/patches directory?
<pochu> .diff
<pochu> of course :)
<TheMuso> Is the package built with debhelper
<TheMuso> pochu: I ask because there are several different ways of applying patches to a package.
<pochu> TheMuso: it build-depends on debhelper, yes
<pochu> and in /debian/patches, appart the patches, there is a "patch index" called "series"
<TheMuso> pochu, coNP, how bout we take this to #ubuntu-motu?
<pochu> TheMuso: ok
<davmor2> How do you change something to wishlist?
<coNP> davmor2: only members of UbuntuQA can do that
<davmor2> coNP:  Right thanks.
<TheMuso> c
<pochu> hey guys, I've a problem, and I don't know who I should talk to
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82452 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82452
<coNP> !ask | pochu
<ubotu> pochu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pochu> It's because I have a patch to fix an amule bug, but the amule main developer told me that if I applied that patch (to support utf-8 files, instead iso) he wouldn't support ubuntu's amule problems, at least the characters encoding ones
<pochu> coNP: :-P
<pochu> :)
<pochu> !answer | coNP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pochu> :)
<coNP> :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: are you willing to support all the char encoding amule problems yourself?
<pochu> Hobbsee: I don't much of amule
<Hobbsee> pochu: you missed at least 1 word
<pochu> know
<pochu> :)
<pochu> sorry ;)
<Hobbsee> unless you're willing to support it, or find someone else who's willing to do it, then no, you shouldnt put the patch in, as any bugs related to it wont get fixed.
<jwendell> seb128, good morning
<pochu> Hobbsee: bug 40238
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40238 in amule "Files downloaded not UTF-8" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40238
<jwendell> dholbach, good morning
<pochu> jwendell: good morning ;)
<coNP> ping sfllaw
<dholbach> hey jwendell
<dholbach> how's it going?
<jwendell> pochu, morming!
<jwendell> dholbach, fine
<jwendell> dholbach, can you help me on a triage?
<Hobbsee> pochu: did you find out why the maintainer doesnt want it?
<jwendell> dholbach, gaim-libnotify upstream author has blocked/closed feature requests, only bugs are allowed. What should i do with feature requests on Ubuntu?
<pochu> Hobbsee: I'm talking to it
<pochu> Hobbsee: he says that he will mantain it once he has added a flag in configure (or somewhere)
<Hobbsee> which is probably the more sensible way to do it, yes
<pochu> Hobbsee: but then we should wait to fix the bug till next version
<Hobbsee> not if it breaks other things.
<dholbach> jwendell: maybe send to a mailing list?
<jwendell> dholbach, yep, but that way LP can't know about its progress
<dholbach> right
<pochu> hey, is now the hug day?
<pochu> right now?
<pochu> :)
<dholbach> looks like :)
<dholbach> yooohooooo :)
* coNP hugs pochu 
* pochu hugs coNP
<pochu> :)
<christof-kr> what does that mean? will you be hugged if you solve a bug?
<pochu> hey guys: #   Open  (21279)
<coNP> I guess so
<pochu> Let's work hard
<pochu> christof-kr: sure ;)
<dholbach> christof-kr: exactly :-)
<christof-kr> hehe. well. i'll try
<dholbach> if you can help closing old bugs or resolve duplicates, that's good for a hug too :-)
<christof-kr> bug #81599 can be closed or set to fix commited (if it also applies when the fix was commited by the author in his repository)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81599 in hardware-monitor "hardware-monitor cpu monitoring should not include iowait" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81599
<christof-kr> bug #46943 can be closed too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46943 in gnome-panel "Memory consumption very high after several days uptime" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46943
<coNP> christof-kr: you can close them :)
<coNP> not only state here that they can be closed :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82454 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82454
<christof-kr> okay, didn't know if i'm allowed to
<pochu> christof-kr: If you are sure it should be closed, close it and explain why
<christof-kr> not sure with the hardware-monitor one. should ubuntu wait for a new release or include a patch?
<christof-kr> this bug was kind of self-entertainment =)
<coNP> christof-kr: if the bug is fixed, then it is fixed
<dholbach> hey medders, hey did448
<medders> dholbach: Hi
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY :)
<did448> hi
<medders> it's a hug day?
<dholbach> yoohoo! :-)
<christof-kr> what status do i set to bugs that do not occur any more? fix released?
<medders> oh yeah :D
<DktrKranz> see ya tonight guys
<dholbach> see you DktrKranz
<DktrKranz> happy hugday meanwhile :D
* medders hugs dholbach
<dholbach> christof-kr: it's good etiquette do mark them as fix released and add a comment saying "works for me, please reopen with more information, if the bug still occurs to you." or something
* dholbach hugs medders back
<christof-kr> ok
<did448> About bugs with patch, when it's wrongly set, ie there's no patch, does unsetting it spam subscribers?
<dholbach> did448: you can unset the 'patch' option for a given attachment?
<dholbach> you can try it :-)
<did448> dholbach: ok.
<coNP> What is current policy while triaging bugs?
<coNP> Assign them to yourself (while they are 'needs info') or not?
<dholbach> subscribe yourself
<medders> dholbach: so what happens different on hug day?
<medders> differently*
<coNP> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage definitely states to assign it to yourself
<dholbach> medders: we're all together, help each other get started, attack bugs together, coordinate a bit more than on usual days
<coNP> I was told it was considered a BadThing(TM), however
<medders> dholbach: okay, that sounds good
<dholbach> coNP: ok, some teams deal with that differently - nobody will be offended if you assign it to yourself
<coNP> someone does :)
<medders> dholbach: is it usually used to introduce new bug triagers and such?
<dholbach> exactly
<coNP> ... and asked me no to do so, therefore my questions :)
<dholbach> today we could for example take care of bugs that should be forwarded upstream
<dholbach> i think we have a bunch of bugs open with that task
<dholbach> let me get a list
<medders> thanks
<dholbach> http://tinyurl.com/36fbve
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HUG DAY is TODAY! YOOOHOOO! :-) | Bugs that need forwarding upstream: http://tinyurl.com/36fbve
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<pochu> and we could make coNP an ubuntuQA member!
<pochu> congratulations, coNP :)
<dholbach> forwarding upstream includes looking at upstream bugs and checking if they are already filed, etc
<medders> time to get started :)
<dholbach> it's work that's highly appreciated
<dholbach> ROCK ON
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82456 in libdjconsole (universe) "Please sync libdjconsole (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82457 in djplay (universe) "Please sync djplay (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82457
<coNP> pochu: not yet, I am looking for sfllaw for almost a day :(
* dholbach summons sfllaw
<pochu> coNP: don't worry, he will come :)
<coNP> I hope so :)
<pochu> sure :)
<medders_> i dont know what happened there :P
* christof-kr wishes, he had a compile farm
<medders> dholbach: any chance I could have a hand with forwarding bug 10535 upstream? once i've done it once I should probably be able to do it on my own after that.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 10535 in grub "GRUB hangs on "please wait" on ASUS K8V-SE Deluxe" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/10535
<dholbach> looking
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> it doesn't have an 'upstream' task
<dholbach> just a 'debian' task
<dholbach> you might want to leave it as it is
<dholbach>  the search seems to be taking debian as 'upstream'
<medders> really? wont debian want to know?
<dholbach> I don't know enough about grub, to be honest
<dholbach> I don't know how much we divert from Debian
<dholbach> the bug is also quite old already
<medders> okay, i'll forget that one then :)
<dholbach> hope that doesn't discourage you :)
<pochu> hey guys, if a bug is about a package not from the ubuntu repos, should I reject it? It isnt from the repos because we don't have that package in edgy, I think
<pochu> !info tracker edgy
<ubotu> Package tracker does not exist in edgy
<pochu> it isn't :)
<dholbach> pochu: yes, you can do that
<pochu> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> ok folks, I'm out for lunch - I'll be back soon again
<medders> dholbach: see you later
<dholbach> see you
<pochu> bye :)
<pochu> how often do we do hug days?
* pochu is hungry
<pochu> bye
<pochu> :)
<coNP> hug some food, pochu :)
<pochu> hug!
<pochu> :)
* pochu hugs coNP again ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82455 in synce-kde (universe) "synce broken after kde 3.5.6 upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82455
* medders just told upstream about https://launchpad.net/gedit/+bug/45174 :D
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45174 in gedit "Gedit's find and replace, very slow replacement of spaces?" [Unknown,Unknown] 
<seb128> medders: nice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82459 in jokosher (universe) "[apport]  Jokosher crashed with ZeroDivisionError in __UpdateFadeLevels()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82460 in vlock (universe) "vlock's pam config should include common-auth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82460
<medders> not sure if i did it right, but its a start :)
<seb128> medders: you can mark forwarded bugs "confirmed"
<seb128> and that one looks "low" importance
<medders> sewill do, thanks
<medders> too many usernames starting with se ;)
<seb128> you should probably make the upstream task point to the open bug upstream, not to a duplicate
<medders> seb128: the dupe seems more like the launchpad bug than the open one though, I've asked on the gnome tracker what they want me to do
<seb128> ok
<medders> seb128: for some reason launchpad wont let me mark the bug as confirmed under the upstream bit
<seb128> upstream status is synced automatically on bugzilla
<seb128> that's why you should point on the open bug and not the duplicate
<seb128> otherwise the upstream task will be marked rejected
<medders> seb128: that makes sense, I'll point it to the open one then :)
<seb128> cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82458 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-manager's .desktop file should be in /usr/share/applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82461 in mono (main) "Mono crash running Beagle in Edgy x86" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82461
<sfllaw> coNP: I'm usually here from 14:00 to 23:00 UTC.
<coNP> sfllaw: okay, sorry
<sfllaw> coNP: No worries.
<coNP> sfllaw: I would like to join UbuntuQA
<sfllaw> coNP: Sure!  Today's the day for it.
<sfllaw> coNP: Do you satisify the three conditions on the UbuntuQA page?
* sfllaw runs off to the office.
<sfllaw> See you soon!
<coNP> okay :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82463 in acpi-support (main) "monitor remains blank after quick close/open lid cycle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82464 in Ubuntu "update-manager -d fails to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 due to download problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82453 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82453
* seb128 hugs dholbach for the bug cleanup work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82466 in flumotion (universe) "Important improvements in new upstream stable version (0.4.0) - please update package for Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82467 in firefox (main) "ff crash running Pandora editing bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82468 in dash (main) "dash doesn't understand the function keyword" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82468
<dholbach> seb128: de rien
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82469 in serpentine (main) "serpentine crashes when saving playlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82469
* dholbach reviews bug 81370
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81370 in bughelper "bughelper should show status and importance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82470 in rhythmbox (main) "Crash via: Pausing/Playing radio station (via mouse click)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82470
<sfllaw> coNP: Hello!
<coNP> hey again :)
<coNP> so I read the page
<coNP> and I promise to be polite
<coNP> I know the wiki pages I need to know
<pochu> coNP is polite :)
<coNP> However, I have a question that was a big suprise for me today concerning point 2.
<pochu> !ask | coNP :)
<ubotu> coNP :): Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pochu> hehe
<coNP> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage states to assign bugs that need more info to yourself. Is this the policy? Because today I was told it is annonying and considered Bad Thing (TM)
<coNP> pochu: I asked sfllaw, not you :)
<pochu> coNP: :)
<coNP> Does this count being impolite? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82471 in control-center (main) "Add speaker configuration in Sound Properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82471
<coNP> Please answer sfllaw if you have read these ^^^.
<seb128> pochu: we already had that discussion several time
<seb128> ups
<seb128> coNP: we already had that discussion several time
<pochu> seb128: hey :)
<seb128> sfllaw considers than from the moment you asked informations on the bug you are responsive to reply or close if the submitter doesn't reply
<coNP> hey seb128
<seb128> and that you should assign the bug to you to show that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82472 in cryptsetup (universe) "Encrypted swaps are created but not enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82472
<pochu> then the policy is assing oneself :)
<seb128> some other people are not used to work that way and use the assignee for whoever is going to fix the bug
<coNP> Okay, I guess this is not a problem, if we release bugs if they are confirmed (and we don't want to work on them)
<sfllaw> coNP: Yes, seb128 is correct.  The assignee is for whomever is working on the bug, not just fixing it.
<coNP> Okay, I was almost sure and got very surprised today.
<coNP> Thanks for confirming this.
<sfllaw> That's why you set it back to Nobody when you finish triaging and aren't the one to fix it.
<coNP> Sure.
<sfllaw> Please point the person who got angry to Bugs/HowToTriage.
<coNP> I did, he seemed to be very sleepy :)
<coNP> Maybe tomorrow he gets the idea :)
<sfllaw> Oh, sleepiness makes people grumpy.
<sfllaw> :)
<coNP> Sure.
<coNP> Are my answers, O.K, sfllaw?
<sfllaw> coNP: What's your name again?  LP doesn't let me lookup by IRC nick.
<coNP> Oh, sorry, I am asisak @ lp
<coNP> I guess :)
<sfllaw> I see you.
<coNP> Yep, I confirm I am :)
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello pochu
<sfllaw> coNP: For bug 68674, you can probably mark it Fix Released since you found it was fixed in Feisty.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68674 in emacs21 "flyspell-buffer on large buffers freezes emacs" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68674
<coNP> sure
<sfllaw> coNP: Your triaging looks reasonable, I'll approve you.
<sfllaw> Welcome!
<coNP> Thanks, sfllaw :)
<sfllaw> Anyone else want to join Ubuntu QA?
* welshbyte raises a hand tentatively
<pochu> sfllaw: I want, but not today :)
* coNP hugs #ubuntu-bugs :)
<welshbyte> sfllaw: andy-price on launchpad
<pochu> sfllaw: how often do we do hug days?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82473 in evolution (main) "bad gconf keys breaks printing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82473
<sfllaw> pochu: About once every two weeks.
<sfllaw> welshbyte: Sure.  Have you read the UbuntuQA page?
<welshbyte> sfllaw: i'll reread it asap, i first requested inclusion in the QA team a few months back so i'm still a bit rusty :)
<sfllaw> welshbyte: Please do.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82462 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu Installation crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82474 in cohoba (universe) "programming error when trying to add an account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82475 in granule (universe) "[apport]  granule crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82475
<welshbyte> sfllaw: ok I've refreshed my memory now, along with Bugs/Importance which i hadn't seen before
<welshbyte> do i need to sign up to Ubuntu QA on launchpad again or is my old request still there?
<coNP> welshbyte: it is still there
<welshbyte> cool
<sfllaw> welshbyte: Do you assign bugs to yourself when you set them to Needs Info?
<welshbyte> sfllaw: haven't done so before iirc, but i'll do that from now on if it's best practice
<welshbyte> i usually make sure i'm subscribed when i ask a question so the bug doesn't get left hanging
<bdmurray> I believe it is best practice to assign them to yourself so they don't get lost and you have an easy way to check up on them later.
<welshbyte> yeah that makes sense... i've been away from the scene for a few months, launchpad automatically subscribed you to bugs you commented on back then :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82476 in kdenetwork "crypto plugin doesn't decrypt" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82476
<sfllaw> welshbyte: Yeah, it doesn't do that any more.  Also, you often subscribe to bugs that you're not working on.
<did448> Is LP mail notification working?
<pochu> did448: it is
<welshbyte> well i like to take interest in bugs that affect me or ubuntu's chances of getting on my computer society's network
<pochu> at least a few hours ago :)
<sfllaw> welshbyte: All right, looks good.  Welcome!
<welshbyte> sfllaw: thank you :)
* sfllaw hugs coNP and welshbyte.
<pochu> welcome coNP and welshbyte!
<pochu> welcome? if I'm not a member :)
* welshbyte hugs sfllaw 
* pochu hugs everybody :)
* pochu hugs himself
* dholbach hugs everybody too
* coNP hugs sfllaw 
* pochu hugs dholbach
* coNP hugs the whole channel
* pochu hugs the whole network
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82478 in xorg (main) "iBook monitor not selected automatically in X/KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82478
<coNP> Anyone who wants to present me with an iBook to be able to confirm 82478? :)
<lifeless> ola!
<pochu> hola!
<pochu> :)
<pochu> lifeless: hug day :)
<did448> CoNP: I have one but the screen is broken :) it's a very old regression in casper
<sfllaw> lifeless: Hey!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82479 in mono (main) "crash - i did nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82479
<sfllaw> I'm going to start writing about the bugs that I'm triaging.  Today I'm going through bugs that need forwarding upstream: http://tinyurl.com/36fbve
<sfllaw> Feel free to follow along...
<sfllaw> Bug 38198 is fixed in Edgy, but seems to be something that could be important for dapper.  I am targetting a release to Dapper, setting dapper's package to Confirmed, and setting the Edgy package to Fix Released.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38198 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Garbled using open source Radeon driver" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/38198
<seb128> I've looked at the gnome-panel bugs yesterday (cleaned old bugs, confirmed news, forwarded some of them upstream, etc)
<seb128> doing rhythmbox today
<sfllaw> seb128: Yes!
<bdmurray> seb128: could you add that info to the Adopt A Package page in the wiki?
<bdmurray> that you swept gnome-panel bugs
<seb128> what page is that?
<seb128> I did note it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/BugState
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82481 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Regression: megaraid driver doesn't find disks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82481
<sfllaw> Bug 23835: It's not an upstream LILO bug because they don't support LVM /boot partitions.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23835 in lilo-installer "lilo + lvm2 don't work following upgrade to breezy" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/23835
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage
<bdmurray> somebody started it in December and I was adding info about bug quantities yesterday
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Neat.
<seb128> good idea
<seb128> sort of dup informations with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/BugState
<seb128> we should probably consider deprecating the desktopteam page
<seb128> though they have different use
<bdmurray> I like the desktop team page formatting better though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82484 in illuminator (universe) "Unmet deps [Feisty]  (dup-of: 65388)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82480 in parrot (universe) "[Feisty]  Unmet deps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82482 in openssl (main) "libssl-dev unmet dependencies in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82482
<sfllaw> Bug 27654: Looked for the bug in Debian's bug tracking system (http://bugs.debian.org/bittorrent) and found a duplicate.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27654 in bittorrent "Issues with bittorrent init script" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/27654
<dholbach> bdmurray: nice work - maybe at some stage bughelper could do those lists
<dholbach> bdmurray: we should probably collect ideas on BugHelper/Jobs or something (so we could build lists in an automated way every day)
<dholbach> does that make sense?
<bdmurray> dholbach: absolutely.  I just using some bash scripting now because I wanted numbers quick, but automating better would be a good idea.
<bdmurray> s/just/am just/
<dholbach> on the next summit we'll write some nice specs for that
<dholbach> for now just let's mail the ubuntu-bugsquad@ list and do it ad-hoc
<bdmurray> being able to filter more would be better too
<bdmurray> those numbers are just a count of "open" bugs
<dholbach> yeah
<davmor2> seb128: didier just post there is an upstream totem problem which is causing it to crash :(
<bdmurray> dholbach: I should probably add an RFE but I was trying to write a clue file against a bug that wasn't open so it was hard to test.
<bdmurray> because there weren't any open ones that matched
<dholbach> ah ok
<bdmurray> but if clue files are to be helpful for finding dupes you might be writing a clue file against a closed bug
<seb128> davmor2: what?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82485 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashs on start up with a exception about opengl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82485
<davmor2> does network-manager support intel chipset wireless because since it's inclusion today it is showing up saying there are no network connections
<davmor2> seb128:  the totem bug from earlier apparently there is an upstream bug reported already.  About totem crashing even though it isn't running.
<seb128> davmor2: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402847 you mean?
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 402847 in GStreamer backend "Totem gstreamer backend doesn't check if screen != NULL and crash" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<davmor2> seb128: yeap
<seb128> davmor2: ok, let's see if the next version fixes it then
<seb128> I've forwarded bug #78038 upstream
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78038 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox interferes with suspend" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78038
<davmor2> seb128: yes hopefully
<davmor2> who knows about network-manager?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82486 in linux-meta (main) "[feisty]  very nasty bug with libata" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82486
<seb128> davmor2: what do you want to know about it?
<davmor2> seb128:  I just get an exclamation mark in an orange triangle. When I click on it, it says no network connect but my wireless is working through the normal icon.
<seb128> is your wireless device configured to /etc/network/interface?
<seb128> network-manager only manage devices not listed there
<davmor2> seb128:  No idea,  I'll check.
<sfllaw> Bug 64976: The stack trace listed gsb_scanner_get_sources() as the source of the segfault and I couldn't find that in GNOME's bugzilla for gnome-scan, so I filed a new bug.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64976 in gnomescan "Gnomescan dies on start" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64976
<sfllaw> And subscribed the original reporter to it.
<davmor2> seb128 Yes it's listed do I just need to remove it's listing from there then?
<seb128> davmor2: yep, remove any config for it
<seb128> sfllaw: gnomescan upstream is subscribed to launchpad, no need to forwarded those bugs upstream ... ;)
<seb128> sfllaw: he's Etienne Bersac who commented on the bug
<seb128> sfllaw: btw the bug was gnome bug #355482, there was already a bug watch opened about it
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 355482 in flegita "gnomescan segfaults on startup" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355482
<sfllaw> seb128: It's a different bug.
<seb128> the bt is the same
<sfllaw> Etienne even claimed as much.
<seb128> weird
<sfllaw> No, the backtrace is slightly different.
<seb128> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/dupfinder/simple-dup-finder.cgi?id=402866
<seb128> well, yours is not a debug one
<seb128> I'll let you sort it
<seb128> but it's likely upstream bug squad will just use the dupfinder and dup it
<sfllaw> seb128: It could be the same bug, but get_sources() is different from get_geometry().
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82487 in hplip (main) "HPLIP appears twice in Control Center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82487
<seb128> well, non_debug backtrace can be different from debug ones
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82488 in nautilus (main) "Browsing EnhancedCD's crashes Nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82488
<sfllaw> There's still a bug in gnomescan when run in Feisty.  It looks like interfacing with scanners is nasty business.
<davmor2> Thanks seb128
<davmor2> working now
<seb128> davmor2: np
<davmor2> There could be a shed load of bugs relating to it though
<seb128> davmor2: you are welcome to clean them ;)
<davmor2> now I know how thanks I'll keep my eye out for them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82489 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with  SyntaxError in sound()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82489
<bdmurray> sfllaw: do you think 82489 is a dupe of 81884?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82490 in dash (main) "dash doesn't execute no signature scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82490
<pochu> hey: if a bug as been fixed in svn, or in a newer version which isn't in the repos, should I mark the bug as fix released or fix commited?
<coNP> comitted
<coNP> I guess
<bdmurray> committed, it is release when a user can get it from a repo
<pochu> ok, thanks you two :)
<bdmurray> pochu: what is the bug number?
<pochu> there isn't
<pochu> it's just a question :)
<bdmurray> oh, okay
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Yes, it is.  The traceback clinches it.
<bdmurray> sfllaw: cool I thought I saw that now
<bdmurray> maybe I'll write a clue file for that
<bdmurray> as I've seen like 3
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Excellent
<seb128> grump
<seb128> I've sent https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/80528 to the middle of nowhere
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80528 in Ubuntu "Not work key binding of gnome with rhythmbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sfllaw> Those Python encoding bugs are no good.
<seb128> we start having a pile of "my multimedia key doesn't work" and I've no idea of what to do with them
<seb128> does anybody know about keyboard and want to give a reply to some of those?
<sfllaw> seb128: I know this bug.
<seb128> I can make a list ...
<sfllaw> seb128: I experience it myself, actually.
<seb128> sfllaw: I would be happy if you can explain me how all that work
<sfllaw> Some application clobbers X's keymap.
<bdmurray> sfllaw: or maybe right it up in the wiki
<bdmurray> s/right/write/
<sfllaw> So you set the Keyboard Shortcut for Play/Pause.
<bdmurray> for me too
<sfllaw> Then fire up xev and you get XF86AudioPlay.
<sfllaw> Log out, log in, and you get KeySym 0x0.
<sfllaw> :(
<seb128> then that's an xorg bug?
<sfllaw> I dunno.
<seb128> or xkeyboard-config?
<sfllaw> What handles Keyboard Shortcuts in GNOME?
<seb128> gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> but it only does a "filter events and run associated action when getting one"
<sfllaw> Hmm...  Maybe g-s-d isn't enforcing the shortcuts hard enough?
<sfllaw> So when you login, what's supposed to set them?
<sfllaw> Perhaps it's not doing its job.
<seb128> well, if KeySym = 0x0 that's not for g-s-d
<seb128> nothing?
<sfllaw> Maybe that's the problem...
<seb128> keyboard keys are listed by the xkeyboard-config table no?
<seb128> if a wrong event is sent that's because the keymap is not correct?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82492 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82492
<sfllaw> Well, I think setting some random key to XF86AudioPlay is not handled by the default data.
<sfllaw> It's something you define.
<sfllaw> Maybe it's the xmodmap handling?
<sfllaw> GNOME does something related to that, doesn't it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82491 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82491
<seb128> yep, there is some ugly hacks
<sfllaw> seb128: Where do those hacks live?  g-settings-d?
<dholbach> yoooohooo: http://tinyurl.com/2on6eb
<seb128> sfllaw: control-center, gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-keyboard.c
* dholbach hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<sfllaw> seb128: I might look into it over the weekend...
<sfllaw> seb128: It annoys me, at least.
<seb128> that would be nice ;)
<sfllaw> I suspect those bugs are in control-center, though.
<sfllaw> I don't hear anyone from Kubuntu complain.
<sfllaw> And it's not rhythmbox.
<seb128> they did some changes upstream this cycle for that
<sfllaw> seb128: They?
<seb128> the other gnome-control-center guys
<seb128> I don't work on keyboard stuff
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82493 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with GError in connect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82493
<seb128> http://svn.gnome.org/viewcvs/gnome-control-center/trunk/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-keybindings.c?rev=6141&view=markup
<seb128> hum, no
<seb128> not that one
<seb128> http://svn.gnome.org/viewcvs/gnome-control-center/trunk/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-multimedia-keys.c?rev=7097&view=markup
<seb128> they send signals on dbus now
<seb128> totem uses that
<seb128> maybe rhythmbox should just switch to that new API
<seb128> and that would solve the problem for it
<sfllaw> Oh, instead of using the keyboard?
<sfllaw> Maybe.
<sfllaw> Speaking of control-center, could you spend some time before Feisty releases to upload fixes for bug 79566?
<Ubugtu> Bug 79566 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/79566 is private
* sfllaw hugs seb128.
* seb128 hugs sfllaw
<seb128> the libxfont upload?
<sfllaw> And control-center with your error-trapping patch.
<seb128> ok, will do that today or tomorrow
<sfllaw> Yay!
<sfllaw> Do you think it would be a good idea to SRU for the support case?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> at least the libxfont fix
<sfllaw> I think so.
<seb128> I don't think the error trapping need to be SRUed
<sfllaw> Dapper and Edgy for libxfont?
<seb128> yep
<sfllaw> No, the error trapping is only useful for people trying to run control-center with other X servers.
<sfllaw> So we'll only SRU it if people complain about running GNOME remotely.
<seb128> k
<sfllaw> I got some people to test xset +fp on Sun's X and SGI's X.  That bug is everywhere!
<seb128> doing a small computer break, bbl
<sfllaw> seb128: Have fun!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82494 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with KeyError in service_resolved()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82495 in firefox (main) "Firefox thinks it crashes when i turn it off. Not really a problem for me" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82495
<bdmurray> heh, damn bughelper rules
<bdmurray> sfllaw: bug 70501 seems to be a slune dupe too.  Do you agree?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70501 in slune "Slune crashes almost instantly with Soya unknown GL error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70501
<bdmurray> hrmm, maybe not
<sfllaw> bdmurray: I think it's a different bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82496 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash if someone open me a window message after closing one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82496
<bdmurray> but the critical part of 81884 is the Non-ASCII character right?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82497 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82499 in aswiki (universe) "aswiki not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82500 in Ubuntu "[feisty] shutdown pannel misses hibernate and standby" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82500
<bddebian> aaaahhh the bugs, the bugs....
<bdmurray> that bug should be given a package
<pochu> its g-p-m, I think
* sfllaw gives pochu a prize.
<sfllaw> That's right.
<pochu> done :)
<sfllaw> pochu: You might want to ask the user to dump /apps/gnome-power-manager/ from gconf.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82502 in gnome-applets (main) "Power Manager Brightness applet "cannot get laptop panel brightness|" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82502
<sfllaw> Maybe his can_suspend and can_hiberate are set to false.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82503 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82503
<pochu> sfllaw: ok
<pochu> sfllaw: I had that problem yesterday, but with the upgrade it's solved
<sfllaw> pochu: Oh, maybe a blip of a bug?
<pochu> so I'll first ask the user which version he has, if you don't ming
<sfllaw> gconftool --recursive-list /apps/gnome-power-manager | grep can
<sfllaw> Not at all.
<pochu> ok, the two things :)
<sfllaw> You can ask him for both version _and_ the output of gconftool.
<sfllaw> Yeah, it's slow to have to ask for things one at a time.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82501 in nautilus (main) "nautilus hangs with "Searching for appropriate applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82501
<sfllaw> Most recently, 82502 looks like ACPI isn't reporting the correct information to gnome-applets...
<pochu> sfllaw: that's a duplicate
<pochu> let me search
<pochu> for the other
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82504 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel autohides inconsistently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82504
<pochu> sfllaw: Bug #81339
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81339 in gnome-power-manager "Cannot get laptop panel brightness" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81339
<pochu> it's g-p-m or gnome-applets?
<giskard> bad acpi
<pochu> Bug #43572
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43572 in hal "Dell Laptops don't talk to HAL about brightness correctly" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43572
<pochu> sfllaw: are they 3 the same?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82505 in apt (main) "apt-ftparchive includes incorrect file sizes in Packages file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82505
<pochu> I think 81339 and 82502 are
<cypher1> bug 82502
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82502 in gnome-applets "Power Manager Brightness applet "cannot get laptop panel brightness|" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82506 in tuxpaint-stamps (main) "[Dapper]  Tuxpaint doesn't pick up any localisation files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82507 in gnome-osd (universe) "[apport]  gnome-osd-event-bridge crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82508 in glob2 (universe) "Please sync glob2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82509 in gnome-app-install (main) "Search button instead of type-ahead search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82510 in tuxpaint (main) "[Edgy] tuxpaint not installable using gdebi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82510
<bdmurray> dholbach: I'm having a challenge writing a clue file
* bddebian has no clue ;-)
<dholbach> bdmurray: do you use   ./bugxml -a <package> <condition> <information> ?
<dholbach> or is it a more complicated clue?
<bdmurray> dholbach: I was writing it by hand and switched to bugxml but still have the same issue
<dholbach> ok, what is the problem?
<dholbach> what are you trying to put into a clue - do you have that file somewhere?
<bdmurray> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3604/
<bdmurray> I think it is failing in the path area
<bdmurray> truncating it to /usr/share works
<bdmurray> but the 3rd / seems to be the issue
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82511 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[regression, network-admin]  looks for locations in root/.gnome2 instead of user/.gnome2 since update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82511
<dholbach> bdmurray: maybe we need to use encoding and decoding on everything
<dholbach> bugxml -e <...> should take care of that
<dholbach> I just never used it because stuff seemed to work
<dholbach> seb128: did you ever encounter something like that with clues?
<dholbach> (having to encode)
<seb128> no
<seb128> I would be happy to have regexp to clues though
<dholbach> should be easy to fix
<dholbach> also using encoding on everything
<bdmurray> dholbach: so I should use the COPY: output of bugxml -e then?
<dholbach> bdmurray: might be, that we need to decode that stuff, when we're reading from the XML file to make it work
<dholbach> a couple of one line fixes should do it probably
<bdmurray> still using the COPY output matched nothing
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> because we need to decode it, when we read from the XML structure
<dholbach> and store the decoded string in the bugClue data structure
<dholbach> i'll take a look at it
<dholbach> thanks for noticing and telling me
<dholbach> i'll take a look at it in a bit
<bdmurray> okay, cool.  It was driving me a bit mad. ;)
<sfllaw> pochu: Looks like it, although it's probably laptop dependent.
<sfllaw> For instance, on my laptop, a T60p, the kernel doesn't report laptop brightness correctly.
<pochu> sfllaw: I marked it as a dup
<sfllaw> pochu: Thanks!
* sfllaw hugs pochu.
* pochu hugs sfllaw :)
<pochu> sfllaw: can you take a look at this?: https://launchpad.net/bugs/82500
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82500 in gnome-power-manager "[feisty] shutdown pannel misses hibernate and standby" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<pochu> he has the gconf keys as true
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82512 in nvu (universe) "Just crash. Don't remember what I did before it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82512
<sfllaw> pochu: Huh...  I haven't upgraded to 2.17.90-0ubuntu4 yet.
<sfllaw> pochu: It could be something introduced since ubuntu2.
<sfllaw> I'd get him to gnome-settings-remove gnome-power-manager.
<sfllaw> Then run it as gnome-power-manager --no-daemon --verbose.
<sfllaw> And see what happens.
<pochu> feel free to do it ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82513 in ubiquity (main) "install crash on manual partition step 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82514 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "[apport]  gossip crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_get_data()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82514
<pochu> sfllaw: what is gnome-settings-remove?
<seb128> gnome-session-remove you mean?
<sfllaw> Yes, sorry.
<sfllaw> Strangely, I never type that wrong in my shell...
<pochu> sfllaw: and what do I ask him, the terminal output?
<dholbach> sfllaw: can the next hug day be a 'forwarding upstream' hug day?
<sfllaw> dholbach: It was supposed to be, but you changed the topic to something different.
<sfllaw> :)
<pochu> hehe
<dholbach> ???
<dholbach> take a look at the url in the topic
<pochu> can the next hug day be _exactly_ in two weeks time?
<dholbach> one week!
<pochu> on Febraury 14th?
<dholbach> :-)
<pochu> one week is fine
<pochu> but another on 14th :)
<pochu> one week... 8th? :)
<dholbach> sfllaw: ok, it had something in the announce about upstreams - thanks, nevermind :)
<sfllaw> February 14th?  Hmm.
<sfllaw> Well, that seems seasonally appropriate.
<pochu> :)
<pochu> If you want, I can edit the wiki :)
<dholbach> yeah :)
<bdmurray> bug 82449 seems is reported in a foreign language if somebody wants to take a peak at it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82449 in Ubuntu "the files is crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82515 in evolution (main) "Evolution uses weak encryption for SSL/TLS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82515
<pochu> dholbach, lol: This bug annoys me for a very long time now, sometimes I cry at night because of it. Somebody please fix it.
<pochu> :)
<pochu> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bdmurray> ichthux?
<cowbud> hug hug w00t
<dholbach> bdmurray: *whine*
<crimsun> !ichthux-desktop
<cowbud> i've got a question about: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/76788 it seems the bug is known and there is a kernel patch fix how do I draw attention? It seems that pulse audio is somewhat important (I thought they wanted it in feisty).
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76788 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio-module-hal does not detect sound hardware" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> ichthux-desktop: Ichthux desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<crimsun> cowbud: we know about it. There's question as to whether that's the proper patch.
<dholbach> bdmurray: look at the launchpad HTML source for the bug page of bug 81884
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81884 in slune "[apport]  slune crashed with  SyntaxError in sound() [slune and/or python 2.5] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81884
<dholbach> bdmurray: they do some wonky escaping of their own
<cowbud> crimsun: ah alright, can you confirm if pulse is for feisty?
<dholbach> bdmurray: so it has nothing to do with us
<crimsun> cowbud: it's already in main, and Edubuntu will use it for LTSP.
<cowbud> nice
<bdmurray> dholbach: That is madness
<bdmurray> dholbach: it should work for attachments though right?
<dholbach> bdmurray: it should - I'm working on encoding-decoding-by-default now
<cypher1> my karma has decreased !!
<cypher1> is it possible ?
<pochu> cypher1: everybody's karma has decreased
<pochu> it has been an adjustement
<pochu> to fix a bug
<pochu> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaReductionJan07
<cypher1> thanks.. let me read it
<pochu> cypher1: no problem ;)
<bdmurray> sfllaw: what is procedure for bugs against packages in the Commercial Repo?
<sfllaw> bdmurray: They're not Ubuntu bugs.  They're Canonical bugs.  :)
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Lemme ask.
<bdmurray> okay, I stumbled across one about opera and didn't find an opera package in malone
<dholbach> bdmurray: can you check out sftp://dholbach@bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/bughelper/bughelper.dev and take a look at the last commit? I'll ask on the mailing list for a review - but I think it should help a bit
<dholbach> bdmurray: once committed, we need to update the existing .info files - but that shouldn't be a big problem
<bdmurray> dholbach: working on it
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> I'm going to call it a day soon
<bdmurray> dholbach: Yeah, it's quite late there isn't it?
<dholbach> seb128 and pitti are going to look over the packaging tomorrow, so maybe we can upload it then
<dholbach> 20:16 over here
<cypher1> 00:47 am over here :)
<pochu> same than dholbach here :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82517 in gaim (main) "gaim crased while you try change the display picture" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82518 in libpam-unix2 (universe) "problems with libpam-unix2 and gnome-screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82518
<cypher1> i have wiki.ubuntu.com/Pappan.. i should be able to edit it right
* DktrKranz hugs everyone :)
<cypher1> sorry typed in the wrong channel
<cypher1> i wanted to share some problems i have faced and how i solved it in there :)
<pochu> pochu hugs DktrKranz
<pochu> DktrDkranz: welcome :)
<DktrKranz> hi pochu ;)
<pochu> ups :)
<pochu> hi :)
<DktrKranz> what's up?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82519 in kdar (universe) "kdar: slice size too large for DVD-R's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82519
<DktrKranz> pochu, finally we solved #78500 ;)
<pochu> bug 78500
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78500 in control-center "gnome-control-center wipes out /home/user" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78500
<pochu> DktrDranz: sorry, but can't remember that bug
<DktrKranz> it was in feisty
<DktrKranz> control center deleted home
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82520 in ubiquity (main) "while downloading language pack (installer was at 85 %), installer crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82521 in simpledb (universe) "Please sync simpledb (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82521
<pochu> deleted home?
<pochu> lol
<DktrKranz> yep
<DktrKranz> every single file
<pochu> nice to hear it's fixed
<pochu> :)
<DktrKranz> even dotted ones
<DktrKranz> i was lucky, i obtained backtrace quite easily
<DktrKranz> and it helped
<DktrKranz> so seb fixed it
<pochu> that's fine :)
<DktrKranz> but it isn't ubuntu-related only
<DktrKranz> so everyone with that software in are affeced
<DktrKranz> *affected
<DktrKranz> well, --critical; :D
<dholbach> good night folks
<DktrKranz> aloha dholbach :)
<dholbach> night DktrKranz
* dholbach hugs y'all
<sfllaw> bdmurray: So, uhm, we haven't decided yet.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82525 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82522 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82522
<bdmurray> sfllaw: okay, I'll assign the bug to you then
<bdmurray> ;)
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Which bug?
<bdmurray> the opera one
<bdmurray> 82439
<sfllaw> bdmurray: That's actually a flash bug.
<sfllaw> It segfaulted in XSync(), which seemed to be called from NP_Shutdown() in libflashplayer.so.
<sfllaw> Since it's unlikely that libX11 would be so broken, I'm pretty sure it's flash.
<bdmurray> okay
<sfllaw> Also, this person didn't download it from -commercial.
<sfllaw> Package: opera 9.10-20061214.6
<bdmurray> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in any distro I know
<pochu> sfllaw: when somebody uses a non-ubuntu package, should we reject the reports?
<sfllaw> pochu: So normally, I would say yes.
<pochu> hi Seveas :)
<sfllaw> bdmurray: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82524 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Can't boot from -generic kernels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82524
<sfllaw> pochu: But there's a corner-case here that I haven't resolved with other people here at Canonical, which is what to do with "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu foo-commercial main"
<bdmurray> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in any distro I know
<pochu> sfllaw: I didn't the existence of that repo
<pochu> didn't know :)
<Nafallo> bug 58495
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58495 in soyuz "dapper-commercial packages are not represented in Launchpad" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82526 in tkinfo (universe) "Please sync tkinfo (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82527 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver-command doesn't work for gnome-screesaver instances started from /etx/X11/Xsession.d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82528 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Write load on DM-Crypt LUKS partition with reiserfs jams system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82528
<cowbud> what is the deal with reporting bugs as Feisty/Edgy I know i've raised this before and people know it is an issue is it going anywhere?
<cowbud> i'd rather work on feisty confirmations/bugs etc then edgy since that is what I  use and yet it is almost impossible to weed just feisty bugs out
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82529 in scribus (main) "[apport]  scribus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82530 in Ubuntu "No warning dialog when shutting down PC and another user logged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82531 in Ubuntu "[Sync Request]  istanbul 0.2.1-3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82532 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "gtkpod-aac is not latest" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82532
<sfllaw> cowbud: It is difficult to search for them, unfortunately.
<sfllaw> cowbud: However, it is pretty easy to confirm that things are fixed in Feisty, if the reporter is running Edgy.
<cowbud> sfllaw: well how hard would it be to have a little drop down that says is this for A) Edgy B) Feisty C) Dapper whatever..
<sfllaw> That puts you at an advantage.
<cowbud> the browser even identifies what the user is using that could be a start to guess so the edgy users who aren't in the know wouldn't even have to do anything..
<sfllaw> cowbud: Harder than you think.  Apparently, this is a "contentious issue".  :/
<sfllaw> We'll be solving it with our bug-reporting-tool for Feisty.
<sfllaw> The crash reporter already logs this information.
<cowbud> so then we will be able to say show me all feisty reported bugs?
<sfllaw> No, but at least you can search for Ubuntu 7.04.
<cowbud> I guess that's something but it just seems counter productive
<sfllaw> It's actually not.  Lots of people don't specify what version they're running at all.
<cowbud> sfllaw: well them specifying the distro is pretty easy, i'd say most people know if they are running edgy or dapper or feisty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82534 in gnomebaker (universe) "Progress bar is not stabile in gnomebaker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82534
<sfllaw> cowbud: Well, it's something I've been pushing for.  We just haven't gotten it yet.
<cowbud> sfllaw: yah I realize I am preaching to the choir :) thanks for listening
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82535 in gpsdrive (universe) "[apport]  gpsdrive crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_vfscanf_internal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82537 in Ubuntu "eject button does not work for second cdrom drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82537
<sfllaw> cowbud: No problem!  Thanks for triaging.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82536 in no-ip (universe) "Please sync no-ip (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82536
<cowbud> sfllaw: wanna confirm this one? and give hints on maybe more info I am also new to bug reporting. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/82538
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82538 in tomboy "[Feisty]  tomboy crashes when dbus is restarted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<cowbud> haha
<cowbud> there it is
<cowbud> source?
<cowbud> hrmm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82538 in tomboy (main) "[Feisty]  tomboy crashes when dbus is restarted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82538
<sfllaw> cowbud: Did it provide a crash dump?  If so, you should attach that.
<sfllaw> Also a good format for reporting bugs is:
<sfllaw> 1) Version
<cowbud> sfllaw: no it didn't
<sfllaw> 2) Reproduction steps
<sfllaw> 3) Expected result
<sfllaw> 4) Actual result
<sfllaw> Point form is sometimes best.
<sfllaw> Can you run tomboy by hand and get some debugging information out of it?
<cowbud> alright I can add a comment about that
<sfllaw> You can even edit the description.
<cowbud> ahh yah I get a dump
<cowbud> or a stack trace from tomboy at least
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82539 in gedit (main) "gedit doesn't close files (and blocks CDROM eject)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82539
<cowbud> sfllaw: updated take a look now. it seemed weird not labeling the points so I just put stuff like version: you'll see :)
<cowbud> that was a fairly easy update and now that bug has a lot more info I should have done that first
<sfllaw> Sweet.
<cowbud> sfllaw: ahh I should probably include the actual package version not just the tomboy version eh?
<cowbud> like 0.5.5-1
<sfllaw> That would be best.
<sfllaw> cowbud: You know, a lot of things stop working after D-BUS goes down.
<sfllaw> I guess the system bus is like that.
<cowbud> gott arun to lunch
<cowbud> bbl
<cowbud> :)
<sfllaw> Bye.
<bdmurray> sfllaw: do you know if there is an upstream bug tracker for hplip
<bdmurray> I didn't see one at their sourceforge page
<sfllaw> Follow the "Sourceforge Project Page" link.
<sfllaw> Click on "Tracker"
<sfllaw> Oh damn.
<sfllaw> SourceForge got ugly.
<sfllaw> Question: How do I report a bug (defect) or request a feature?
<sfllaw> Answer: You may post bug reports or feature requests to the mailing list .
<bdmurray> No trackers have been setup
<sfllaw> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/mailing_lists.html
<sfllaw> :(
<bdmurray> So I should submit a bug in lp and mail their mailing list too?
<sfllaw> Oh, like filing a new bug?
<sfllaw> If you found a bug in HPLIP and there isn't a duplicate, I suppose that's the right thing to do.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82541 in Ubuntu "beryl crash when move a window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82542 in python-defaults (main) "jokosher python crash deleting a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82542
<bdmurray> Okay, I'll look for one first.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82544 in Ubuntu "When the network is unavailable, Ubuntu desktop doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82545 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu installer fails to mark / bootable. System doesn't boot." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82546 in hplip (main) "hp-probe warning could be clearer" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82546
<manchicken> sfllaw: You about?>
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82548 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV (right after login)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82548
<sfllaw> manchicken: Indeed I am.
<sfllaw> manchicken: How can I help you?
<manchicken> I hit the join on the ubuntu-qa group in launchpad so that I might have more functionality to manage bugs.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82547 in xine-ui (universe) "xine core dumps on startup -  Floating point exception" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82547
<manchicken> Particularly ones that are my fault ^_^
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82549 in tracker (universe) "tracker-extract crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82550 in gnome-ppp (universe) "gnome-ppp isn't on basic installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82550
<manchicken> sfllaw: And I hear you're the feller to talk to after signing up to join ubuntu-qa
<sfllaw> manchicken: Indeed!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82551 in dbconfig-common (universe) "Please sync dbconfig-common (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82552 in glade (main) "[apport]  glade-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82552
<sfllaw> Wow, the new apport is pretty serious.
<cowbud> sfllaw: serious?
<ajmitch> sfllaw: some good improvements?
<sfllaw> Check out bug 82552.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82552 in glade "[apport]  glade-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82552
<sfllaw> That's pretty complete.
<cowbud> damn it is
<cowbud> does it do that all without the person having to go to the website to upload all that stuff?
<DktrKranz> of course!
<sfllaw> Yeah.
<cowbud> god like
<ajmitch> it'll help a bit
* ajmitch still wants some changes for new bugs being filed 'manually'
<DktrKranz> impressive
<DktrKranz> does it keep track of dupes?
<cowbud> did they come up with some sort of retention police of /var/crash ? that fills up and yet doesn't seem to get cleaned..im at 76 megs right now
<sfllaw> DktrKranz: You should ask pitti.
<DktrKranz> ok
<sfllaw> cowbud: I think it gets cleaned when you file a bug.
<sfllaw> I'm not sure though.
<cowbud> sfllaw: so if you don't it sits there?
<ajmitch> I think launchpad does dupe detection based on bug title now
<sfllaw> ajmitch: It does something a bit more clever.
<ajmitch> oh?
<ajmitch> I thought it was just titles for now
<ajmitch> & retitling the duplicate bug
<sfllaw> I think it takes your title and matches it against descriptions as well.
<ajmitch> useful
<DktrKranz> good
<bdmurray> There is apport cronjob that cleans it out weekly
<DktrKranz> it could be even better if it searches through attachment
<DktrKranz> e.g. by searching backtraces
<ajmitch> I'd still love to see version info requested more strongly, as an actual bug property
<ajmitch> but I think that's on the malone bug list now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82553 in glib1.2 (main) "libglib1.2-dev untrusted in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82553
<ajmitch> I like debian's system of "bug found in 1.2.1, fixed in 1.2.3"
<ajmitch> it let me generate a nice list of bugfixes we need in ubuntu
<ajmitch> sfllaw: you may be interested in http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes.html
<DktrKranz> ajmitch, how did you get that page?
<sfllaw> ajmitch: That's probably something where you should automatically file bugs in LP.
<sfllaw> :)
<ajmitch> DktrKranz: by some analysis of the debian BTS
<ajmitch> first, seeing what packages we had older versions
<ajmitch> then finding all the closed bugs in debian for those packages
<DktrKranz> is it generated by some script or "by hand"? :)
<ajmitch> then finding the fixed version for each bug, and comparing it with the ubuntu version :)
<ajmitch> by a script
<ajmitch> sfllaw: 95% of them are going to be sync requests
<DktrKranz> nice work :D
<ajmitch> sfllaw: launchpad should be doing this automatically in the future
<DktrKranz> aren't syncs taken regularly?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> they were up until the autosyncer was turned off
<DktrKranz> ah
<ajmitch> but we need to track bugs fixed in debian, right up until release
<ajmitch> only problem is that for it to work fast, I had to work on a mirror of the BTS data :)
<DktrKranz> so in order to get a sync you have to file a new bug?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> eg bug 82551
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82551 in dbconfig-common "Please sync dbconfig-common (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82551
<did448> sfllaw: is Bug 82529 new apport short version, without core?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82529 in scribus "[apport]  scribus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82529
<DktrKranz> i'm working on bug 81770
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81770 in kexec-tools "[Sync Request]  kexec-tools 1.101-kdump10-2" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81770
<ajmitch> if you're not a MOTU, you have to subsribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors (if it's in universe/multiverse)
<DktrKranz> yes, i knew :D
<DktrKranz> i'm not a MOTU ;)
<ajmitch> I know
<DktrKranz> just a wannabe, or something like that ;)
<ajmitch> what are you working on with that bug though?
<DktrKranz> btw, that bug requests a sync
<DktrKranz> i'm not sure at all, though
<ajmitch> ok, then it's not a bug you need to worry about :)
<ajmitch> bugs are filed for workflow reasons like syncs, requesting that a debdiff be reviewed
<sfllaw> did448: Yes, it appears so.
<DktrKranz> ubuntu's has some changes to be analyzed before taking sync into consideration
<DktrKranz> ajmitch, i've got a debdiff about it :)
<DktrKranz> but it breaks compilation, actually
<DktrKranz> so sync cannot be considered
<ajmitch> but what does the debdiff do?
<DktrKranz> it is for merging purposes
<ajmitch> details
<DktrKranz> pitti is not sure about sync
<ajmitch> yes, if there's a debdiff, you made changes
<DktrKranz> so i decided to take it for a review
<ajmitch> what changes did you make? :)
<ajmitch> have you talked about this with bddebian, who filed the sync request?
<DktrKranz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DktrKranz> here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3641/
<DktrKranz> it has some issues
<DktrKranz> so i decided not to publish it yet
<bddebian> Actually BenC wants to add some patches to it, so that sync request should be rejected
<ajmitch> any merge has to detail what ubuntu changes are remaining
<ajmitch> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<DktrKranz> hi bddebian
<DktrKranz> did you ask him?
<bddebian> Hello DktrKranz
<bddebian> Did I ask who?
<DktrKranz> benc
<did448> sfllaw: IMO CoreDump.gz should be the only file not uploaded, in this case without dbg info disassembly.txt is interesting for dup.
<bddebian> Yeah, I just talked to him today
<DktrKranz> nice ;)
<DktrKranz> so, no sync or merge in the next days, right?
<bddebian> Probably not.  It didn't sound like he knew when he would be getting to it :-(
<DktrKranz> ok
<DktrKranz> i noticed debian's has some scrips
<DktrKranz> *scripts
<DktrKranz> in order to implement fast reboot
<DktrKranz> maybe benc is working on them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82554 in firefox (main) "Just crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82554
<did448> Is using reportbug with a webmail possible? I'm ISPless and my vpn is down.
<Burgwork> no, but you can report via the webpage
<did448> Burgwork: for debian BTS too?
<Burgwork> no idea
<did448> Burgwork: thanks
<manchicken> sfllaw: So did you see my join request?
<manchicken> I'm not sure I put in for the right group or not.
<bdmurray> manchicken: do you have a list of bugs that you have triaged?
<manchicken> Only bug 82431
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82431 in adept "supported column disappears when package expanded" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82431
<manchicken> In the adept changes I made for feisty.
<bdmurray> manchicken: one of the requirements for joining is having a list of bugs that you have triaged
<manchicken> bdmurray: All I really want to do is be able to manage the bugs that come in for my changes.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82556 in Ubuntu "gnome clock (time)runs too fast on my acer ferrari amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82557 in firefox (main) "Firefox Noia 2.0.0.1 unstable in Ubuntu Edgy 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82557
<manchicken> bdmurray: So do I just talk to a ubuntu-qa member when that time comes then?
<DktrKranz> has such list to be on a wiki page?
<manchicken> bdmurray: I honestly don't have a list of bugs I've triaged, I've only been working on making enhancements.
<manchicken> bdmurray: All I know is I asked a question and I was told I need to join ubuntu-qa to change the importance of a bug, etc ^_^
<bdmurray> manchicken: I'm not sure I follow you when you say "my changes"
<Lure> bdmurray: manchicken is working on adept enhancements for kubuntu
<manchicken> bdmurray: I've made code changes to adept.  yuriy found and filed bugs for those changes.
<bdmurray> manchicken: Okay, I'm not sure what the right thing to do is then.
<manchicken> bdmurray: Nor am I ^_^
<manchicken> bdmurray: If the answer is that I just bother someone when the time comes, I suppose that's the way it works ^_^
<bdmurray> manchicken: lets do that in the mean time and you can bother me and I'll talk to sfllaw
<bdmurray> manchicken: Is there one you want changed now?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82558 in Ubuntu "Network connection fails intermittently on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82558
<manchicken> yuriy said something about it last night, let me see if he changed it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82559 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82560 in xserver-xgl (universe) "it closes unexpected of session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82560
<yuriy> manchicken: i did
<yuriy> ah hug day time!
<manchicken> Yup, he changed it.
<manchicken> Speak of the devil ^_^
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82561 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-retrace crashed with UnboundLocalError in add_package_info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82451 in tracker (universe) "(Feisty) DBUS hangs after Gnome Login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82562 in gnat-gps (universe) "gnat-gps crashes on creating a single project" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82562
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-01
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82563 in Ubuntu "no access k3bsetup under ubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82565 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with KeyError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82565
<coNP> hey
<coNP> any bugs left for me? :)
<TheMuso> coNP: Look hard enough, and I'm sure you will find more.
<DktrKranz> coNP, sorry :(
<DktrKranz> no bugs left
<coNP> DktrKranz: I read the backlog, you fixed the user home removal problem.
<DktrKranz> mmh
<DktrKranz> not me
<coNP> that was really annoying
<DktrKranz> seb did it
<DktrKranz> i just sent some backtrace ;)
* coNP hugs DktrKranz 
* coNP hugs seb
* DktrKranz hugs coNP
<coNP> I lost all my settings to confirm this bug :)
<DktrKranz> ahah
<DktrKranz> i had a VM running
<DktrKranz> i formatted my swap into ext2 to use chattr +i
<DktrKranz> in order to find where bug happened
<coNP> sure, you do everything to confirm a bug :)
<DktrKranz> say it loud, man!
<DktrKranz> it was a lucky shot
<DktrKranz> but it worked
<coNP> which one?
<DktrKranz> chattr trick
<coNP> this swap -> ext2 ?
<DktrKranz> yep, it helped me to triage it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82566 in apport (main) "per-package hooks are broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82566
<DktrKranz> good night
<DktrKranz> see you next time :D
<coNP> night, DktrKranz
<coNP> see you
<DktrKranz> sure ;)
<coNP> :)
<DktrKranz> there are more control center to look after :D
<coNP> sure there is
<DktrKranz> bye
<pochu> hey guys, i'm going to test the latest iso :)
<pochu> see you!
<bdmurray> good luck
<coNP> hey pochu
<coNP> good luck
<pochu> coNP: thanks!
<pochu> coNP: and good luck also to you with the bugs importance ;)
<pochu> :)
<totopalma> good night
<totopalma> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82567 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in emit_signal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82568 in openser (universe) "Please sync openser (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82569 in telepathy-blue (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-blue crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82570 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82571 in telepathy-blue (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-blue crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82573 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with KeyError in __init__()" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82574 in lastfm (universe) "[apport]  lastfm crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82575 in wv (main) "[apport]  wvWare crashed with SIGSEGV in fieldCharProc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82576 in wv (main) "[apport]  wvWare crashed with SIGSEGV in fieldCharProc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82580 in e3 (universe) "Please sync e3 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82581 in slab (universe) "Use back the preferences.menu in control-center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82582 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel Oops when removing USB->IDE adaptor with faulty IDE disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82577 in Ubuntu "Terminal does not work on Xubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82578 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "support for USR805423 is simple to achive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82579 in control-center (main) "Categories prefixed with X-RedHat-* is in the Other category." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82583 in Ubuntu "xgl crashes to login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82584 in hinfo (universe) "Please sync hinfo (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82584
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82585 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82586 in network-manager (main) "network manager cannot connect to networks with phase2 auth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82587 in ubiquity (main) "E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82587
* Nafallo 2&1> bed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82588 in ggz-server (universe) "Please sync ggz-server (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82589 in illuminator (universe) "Please sync illuminator (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82590 in libnss-ldap (universe) "Please sync libnss-ldap (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82592 in libsvm (universe) "Please sync libsvm (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82593 in libuser (universe) "Please sync libuser (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82594 in kdepim (main) "Akregrator starts automatically in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82595 in lua5.1-policy (universe) "Please sync lua5.1-policy (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82596 in ndisc6 (universe) "Please sync ndisc6 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82597 in Ubuntu "feisty fawn herd 2 installer crash: no active autopartitioning choice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82564 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl + mythtv frontend crashes back to GDM login on watch tv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82599 in refpolicy (universe) "Please sync refpolicy (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82598 in prboom (universe) "Please sync prboom (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82600 in st (universe) "Please sync st (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82601 in firefox (main) "Firfox shuts down occassionally when switching tabs or to open an URL in a new tab." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82601
<noppe> hug hug
<noppe> w00t
* pochu hugs noppe
<noppe> :)
<pochu> :-)
<noppe> a smile is just a hug away
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82603 in bzr (main) ""bzr info" gives no hint that a branch is a bound branch, or where it is bound to." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82604 in aub (universe) "Please sync aub (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82605 in axyl (universe) "Please sync axyl (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82606 in mimedefang (universe) "Please sync mimedefang (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82607 in oops (universe) "Please sync oops (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82608 in planet (universe) "Please sync planet (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82609 in twinkle (universe) "Please sync twinkle (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82610 in psad (universe) "Please sync psad (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82611 in Ubuntu "occasional error message when closing session / logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82612 in firefox (main) "Updating krecipes, which to my knowledge does not effect Firefox, and Firefox went out." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82613 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82289 in egnome (universe) "trash not accessible in eye of gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82614 in gnome-power-manager (main) "logout menu has no suspend and hibernate options unless I cancel and logout again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82614
<Burgundavia> robitaille: evening
<robitaille> Hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> I just closed 13 compiz bugs
<Burgundavia> so please
<Burgundavia> +d
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82615 in slab (universe) "gnome-main-menu opens on wrong monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82616 in firefox (main) "Segmentation Fault (core dumped) ... may be related to gtkembed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82617 in gdm (main) "GDM starts before home directories mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82619 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus slows then crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82619
<dholbach> good morning
<zakame> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey zakame
<Kagou> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Kagou
<Kagou> Hello seb128
<seb128> lu Kagou
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82620 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Oops when attempting to load a speakup synthesizer module for an external serial device." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82621 in acpi-support (main) "Add modules blacklist for ACPI S5 (soft shutdown)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82622 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while browsing google" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82623 in widelands (universe) "widelands spontaneous crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82624 in console-setup (main) "console is not setup as said in /etc/default/console-setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82625 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82625
<dholbach> bughelper now is case-insensitive by default
* mvo hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs mvo back
<seb128> dholbach: does that find something for you?
<seb128> ./bughelper -T gimp IA__gtk_file_info_get_is_folder IA__gtk_file_info_get_is_folder -A -p gimp
<dholbach> do you have a bug it should match?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/62962
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62962 in gimp "Gimp crashes while doing nothing..." [Medium,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> ok, taking a look
<seb128> danke
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> IA__gtk_<wbr></wbr>file_info_<wbr></wbr>get_is_<wbr></wbr>folder
<seb128> ?
<dholbach> that's what launchpad writes
<seb128> ah
<seb128> weird
<dholbach> hang on I wrote a mail to the list about that
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> mailman is slow to archive mails it seems
<dholbach> "Re: Quoting/Unquoting XML by default" from 08:47 today
<dholbach> Last message date: Wed Jan 31 19:55:25 GMT 2007 *gngngngngn*
<dholbach> seb128: I'll do some bug triage now and later sanitize Launchpad HTML
<seb128> well
<seb128> "_" is not something to quote
<dholbach> it's not about quoting
<dholbach> the title of the mail is misleading
<jwendell> morning, seb128 dholbach !
<seb128> k, just read your mail
<seb128> hi jwendell
<dholbach> I think that   <wbr></wbr>   is an unbreakable space or something *shrug*
<seb128> that's why you should use the +text :p
<dholbach> or no, not space, but something that can't be wrapped
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/62962/+text
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62962 in gimp "Gimp crashes while doing nothing..." [Medium,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> Page not found
<dholbach> +text is for the bug list afaik
<seb128> I'm not sure about the syntax
<seb128> ah ok
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> as I said... I'll do it this afternoon
<jwendell> seb128,  i've experienced some g-p-m bugs, like bug 81574 and bug 82614
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81574 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager disappear" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81574
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82614 in gnome-power-manager "logout menu has no suspend and hibernate options unless I cancel and logout again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82614
<jwendell> seb128, but none of them are on gnome's bugzilla. Maybe an Ubuntu specific issue?
<seb128> jwendell: no idea, needs debugging
<seb128> we have almost no patch for g-p-m
<jwendell> seb128, are you experience this on your laptop?
<seb128> yep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82628 in epiphany-browser (main) "cookie management popup doesn't close itself after pressing "OK" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82628
<dholbach> seb128: you just closed my test case!!!!!! ;-)
<seb128> dholbach: time to implement the "look on closed bugs" then :p
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> you do that
<seb128> I'll
<dholbach> ROCK
<seb128> :)
<dholbach> i have another test case don't worry :)
<dholbach> rock
<dholbach> works
<dholbach> I committed it to ~dholbach/bughelper/bughelper.dev
* dholbach goes to triage evo and friends
<jwendell> seb128, great. i'll investigate a bit more
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82630 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes, it doesn't even start: Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82631 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes, it doesn't even start: Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82631
<dholbach> hey fernando!
<fernando> hey dholbach
<gnomefreak> dholbach: is pitti out apport guy?
<dholbach> gnomefreak: yes, and he rocks! :)
<gnomefreak> kubutnu doesnt have appport :(
* gnomefreak loves new apport  :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82632 in Ubuntu "Crash after take an screenshoot of an Impress presentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82632
<dholbach> woohooo, 28 evolution needs info bugs left
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<dholbach> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82633 in gnomebaker (universe) "GnomeBaker Crashes and close, burning CD audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82633
<jwendell> evolution code is insane :(
<christof-kr> hi
<dholbach> hey christof-kr
<dholbach> hey cassidy
<cassidy> hi dholbach
<christof-kr> i think i found a bug in gtk+ pointer grab routines. someone here who is familar with this?
<christof-kr> *implicit pointer grab
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82641 in firefox "[feisty] firefox full screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82643 in Ubuntu "please package thinkfinger" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82643
<dholbach> seb128: i'm through with all unconfirmed and needsinfo bugs... i left some of them untouched though
<seb128> dholbach: for evolution?
<dholbach> yep
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> impressive ;)
* seb128 hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs seb128 back
<dholbach> i'll go to lunch now
<dholbach> and then take a look at eds
<seb128> I went through all the gnome-panel and rhythmbox bugs yesterday and the day before
<dholbach> ROCK! :-)))))
<seb128> and I went through gdm need infos bug this morning
<dholbach> time for you to take a break and review my changes in ~dholbach/bughelper/bughelper.dev ;-)
<seb128> 177 unread desktop bug mails ;)
<seb128> ah ah
<seb128> I've just finished lunch
<seb128> I'll get some coffee first
<dholbach> and then review the patches
<dholbach> ROCK!
<dholbach> they're both only some lines long
<dholbach> nothing to be frightened of ;-)
<seb128> ok ;)
* dholbach hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs dholbach back
<christof-kr> can I still have a late hug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82644 in bzrtools (main) "[Fwd: bzrtools: "import" fails on simple archive] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82644
<gnomefreak> dholbach: have you heard if thunderbird 2.0 will make it in feisty? i havent seen a spec on it yet adn well we have like 8 days until feature freeze so i was wondering
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82645 in Ubuntu "emule, started by wine, crashes sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82645
<AlexLatchford> Anyone about to shove me in the right direction on this bug..
<AlexLatchford> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/41849
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41849 in firefox "Firefox with "Open in new Tab" as preferred application does not show" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<AlexLatchford> who to assign it to
<gnomefreak> yes if you look at bug 79289 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79289 in thunderbird "drag&drop moving of message does not work" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79289
<gnomefreak> duane is gonna get a responce from me hes not gonna like if he keeps that up
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: that bug :( im thinking look upstream for same bug. if this is "just" about opening tabs than i dont see it being ubuntu issue really but that bug confused me from hte start
<AlexLatchford> no, i have got the correct sequence to open it
<AlexLatchford> see the last response
<AlexLatchford> but it needs to be mirrored into the Preferred Apps Window
<gnomefreak> i did but what is he looking to do? set it in perfferedd apps to open 2 tabs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82646 in Ubuntu "edgy hangs during boot without usb mouse plugged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82646
<gnomefreak> if you set 2 homepages it shouold open 2 tabs on start with launcher
<AlexLatchford> no, just open a firefox window from say Thunderbird in a New Tab
<AlexLatchford> however at the present moment this fails when Firefox is closed
<AlexLatchford> because the command that is in the Preferred apps window has been deprecated in 2.0
<gnomefreak> if its closed it should only open one page when clicking a link no?
<AlexLatchford> yes
<AlexLatchford> the command to open firefox from the command line has been changed.. (FROM.. firefox -remote "openurl(%s,new-tab)" TO firefox -new-tab %s) thus this needs to be mirrored in the preferred apps window
<gnomefreak> not sure what to do with that one. that would need to go to the desktop teams than maybe
<gnomefreak> damn i thought we were in -mozillateam :(
<AlexLatchford> heh, well I'll have another poke around
<gnomefreak> not sure what the perferred apps package is called if there is one but that would be best guess. im assuming for gnome it would go to ubuntu-desktop team? since they would have total control of the perferred apps i think
<gnomefreak> im sure if dholbac^h or seb12^8 are around they might know better. without the ^ i just didnt want to ping them too much
<AlexLatchford> yeah fair enough
<AlexLatchford> Ill assign it to the Desktop Team, and look for a suitable package to change it to
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82648 in xen-3.0 (main) "tap disk methods don't work due to missing tapdisk binary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82649 in xen-3.0 (main) "xen-3.0-docs should be arch: all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82650 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org crashes when pasting a text in Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82650
<seb128> christof-kr: good debug work on that GTK column numlock problem!
<seb128> everybody hugs christof-kr for tracking a non trivial bug ;)
<christof-kr> well, the patch seems trivial
<christof-kr> didn't expect the bug to be that deep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82655 in Ubuntu "crash after rotating display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82651 in adept (main) "File overwrite problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82653 in mdadm (main) "initramfs hook script exits prematurely creating bad defaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82654 in compiz (universe) "Title bar hides below gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82654
<christof-kr> well, rotating the display on the desk may crash it if you do not rotate with care =)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82659 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Xorg crashes when using xinerama" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82660 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82660
<dholbach> gnomefreak: no, sorry - no idea
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82661 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82662 in Ubuntu "Intel 82810 DC-100 GMCH (DELL Optiplex GX100), text console is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82662
<heno> For those who are testing ISO images: Please read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ReportingResults and report results here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-iso-tests/+bugs
<heno> ask me if you have questions
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82665 in fatsort (universe) "Please sync fatsort 0.9.7-1 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82666 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  network-manager overwrites /etc/network/interfaces, doesn't connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82666
<seb128> dholbach: what are the patches to review?
<dholbach> the one in ~dholbach/bughelper/bughelper.dev
<dholbach> one does quoting/unquoting by default
<dholbach> the other one sanitizes launchpad html
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82667 in firefox (main) "error de firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82668 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  network-manager overwrites /etc/network/interfaces, doesn't connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82668
<seb128> dholbach: well, bzr doesn't make that easy
<seb128> like I don't know what commit constitute a patch
<dholbach> seb128: you can   bzr diff <branch1> <branch2>
<seb128> rev 63 is one?
<seb128> well, that will give me all the changes
<seb128> not 2 patches
<seb128> I still have to sort the logical units for each change
<dholbach> they're not much, but hang on, I'll search for the revnumbers
<seb128> danke
<dholbach> 63 and 61
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82670 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus-connect-server crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_matrix_init_identity()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82671 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Require cups-pdf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82671
<dholbach> I might as well dive into nautilus now
* dholbach prepares for the plunge
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82673 in gdm (main) "GDM Setup Login Window Preferences window too big for 1024x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82674 in cups-pdf (universe) "Let post-install create and pre-uninstall remove the PDF queue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82675 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes on attivation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82675
<seb128> dholbach: the quoting patch looks fine
<seb128> looking to the other one now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82676 in gaim (main) "Lost connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82677 in cups-pdf (universe) "Let cups-pdf backend drop privileges as soon as output file is opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82678 in kdepim (main) "Problems with smtp servers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82678
<seb128> dholbach: other patch looks fine as well
<dholbach> yooohooooo!
<seb128> dholbach: should I commit or merge branches or something?
<dholbach> just push it
<seb128> how?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82679 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82679
<seb128> yet another memory corruption bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82680 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  regression: ti mmc card reader not working (worked flawlessly in edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82680
<neutrinomass> Is beryl in the repos ? :-/
<ctrlsoft> neutrinomass: yeah, it's at least in the fiesty one
<neutrinomass> ctrlsoft: Hm... weird.... I can't see it here ... should beryl bugs go against beryl-core ?
<neutrinomass> bug 82655 for instance
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82655 in Ubuntu "crash after rotating display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82655
<ctrlsoft> neutrinomass: sorry, beryl as a program is in feisty
<ctrlsoft> but there is no such package
<seb128> neutrinomass: no
<seb128> ctrlsoft: where is it then?
<seb128> neutrinomass: I've rejected that beryl bug
<neutrinomass> seb128: Ok, thanks
<seb128> np
<ctrlsoft> seb128: argh, sorry
<neutrinomass> seb128: Erm, it's still open...did you mean that you will reject it :p ?
<seb128> neutrinomass: I was speaking about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/82675, closing the other one now
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82675 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes on attivation" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<seb128> done now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82681 in Ubuntu "Laptop doesn't detect unplugged AC power, special keys stop working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82681
<neutrinomass> ahh, ok .... will beryl make it in feisty or should beryl bugs be rejected ? (For instance bug 81781 )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81781 in beryl-settings "Beryl ships with annoying defaults in Edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81781
<seb128> dholbach: http://librarian.launchpad.net/5817319/_usr_bin_gaim.1000.crash
<seb128> up
<seb128> dholbach: bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host baazar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<dholbach> where did you push to?
<seb128> neutrinomass: should be rejected
<dholbach> tried again?
<seb128> dholbach: sftp://baazar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main
<dholbach> might be ddaa problem, they had a problem last week too
<seb128> trying again ...
<seb128> neutrinomass: beryl might be accepted (the upload has been rejected for now due to licence problem) for feisty
<seb128> neutrinomass: I don't like forks much though, I would prefer encourage people to use compiz :p
<neutrinomass> seb128: I'm using compiz myself :P
<seb128> good ;)
<seb128> dholbach: is the location I pointed the right one?
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> add    "seb128@"
<seb128> that's my user name
<seb128> it's not clever enough to figure it?
<seb128> I don't need to ssh user@host
<dholbach> sftp://seb128@baazar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main
<neutrinomass> seb128: Erm, I just noticed (for bug 81781) that there is a package beryl-settings :-/
<dholbach> ask in #bzr
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81781 in beryl-settings "Beryl ships with annoying defaults in Edgy" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81781
<dholbach> I don't know
<dholbach> it's what I always do
<dholbach> I mostly use       bzr push --remembers <url>      the first time and then don't bother
<seb128> neutrinomass: right, that one has been accepted, there was none on edgy though
<seb128> dholbach: seems to make no difference
<seb128> dholbach: I'll ask on #launchpad
<dholbach> seb128: right... I think I recall the exact same message and it was a LP boog
<Nafallo> I use it without user@ fwiw :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82682 in irssi-scripts (universe) "please sync irssi-scripts 20070201 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82682
<seb128> dholbach: that was a typo on bazaar :p
<dholbach> haha
<seb128> pushed
<seb128> I didn't have a chance to enter a message though
<seb128> since I didn't commit anything
<dholbach> right, that's cool
<dholbach> thanks seb128
<dholbach> i'm happy with the packaging and I'd just fix the case sensitive stuff again before I'd upload it
<dholbach> what do you think?
<seb128> want me to have a look at the packaging?
<dholbach> I tried to just install the python-launchpad-bugs package and initialize a Bug() object (to download the attachments)
<dholbach> and it worked fine for me
<dholbach> bughelper also worked from /usr/bin
<dholbach> so I think we're all set up
<EnriSar> hi all!
<dholbach> but if you want to have a quick look, that'd be cool
<bdmurray> EnriSar: Hi!
<dholbach> I pushed another change to ~dholbach/bughelper/bughelper.dev which fixes case sensitivity
<dholbach> it was b0rked :)
<dholbach> now I'll have to unbreak the status/importance info display
<dholbach> ok, fixed in ~dholbach/bughelper/bughelper.dev too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82692 in xmms-sid (universe) "xmms-sid broken in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82692
<dholbach> .... if somebody cares to review.... :-)
<jwendell> seb128, logout/shutdown/restart dialog is part of gnome-power-manager?
<seb128> no
<seb128> gnome-session
<seb128> but your problem seems to be what is discussed at the moment on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> gnome-power-manager autostart .desktop vanished
<seb128> so it's not started
<jwendell> ah...
<jwendell> seb128, is there a bug report about it?
<jwendell> seb128, so that i can mark some others as dupe
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> wait for the new upload
<seb128> and close it
<jwendell> seb128, i'll put a .desktop file there and reboot, to see if it fixes
<seb128> ok
<cjwatson> bdmurray: for reference, bug 82513 is one with an explicit mention in DebuggingUbiquity, so can be disposed of right away; I'll do s
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82513 in ubiquity "install crash on manual partition step 5" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82513
<cjwatson> so
<bdmurray> cjwatson did you use bughelper to find it?
<cjwatson> no, I was just looking at recent bugs
<cjwatson> bughelper at least used to have a clue for that though
* dholbach is halfway through to add <dontlist> to clue files
<dholbach> just need to add a --dontlist option to bugxml
<bdmurray> cjwatson: do you know anything about 82367?
<bdmurray> dholbach: do clue files support comments?
<dholbach> bdmurray: if you add standard comments, relaxng / libxml shouldn't bother about them, so yeah, I suppose so
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82695 in kpowersave (universe) "CPU Frequency Policy option disappears!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82696 in php-image-canvas (universe) "Module does not work: missing file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82696
<dholbach> <!-- comment -->   IIRC
<dholbach> you can try by just running    bugxml -v <file>   on one
<cjwatson> bdmurray: afraid not
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82697 in cupsys (main) "printing fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82697
<jwendell> dholbach, how do i remove a task from a bug?
<dholbach> jwendell: you can only set a task to 'rejected'
<jwendell> :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82698 in langpack-locales (main) "timezone data is incorrect for 2007" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82699 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82702 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "usbhid and appletouch both claim same device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82703 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes while running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82704 in gnome-terminal (main) "TERM value should be changed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82705 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "appleir and applesmc are not loaded on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82706 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu: Keyboard layout selection; keyboard-navigation broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82707 in ubiquity (main) "crash in process autopartitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82708 in screen (main) "Screen mistakingly catches Control-PgUp Control-PgDown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82708
<sfllaw> manchicken: Hello?
<manchicken> Hello.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82709 in Ubuntu "after gnome login i get only a grey box in the top left corner of the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82710 in gaim (main) "gaim-text crashes with a segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82710
<sfllaw> manchicken: You wanted to help out with QA.  You should probably join the Ubuntu BugSquad and start off with the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs page.
<manchicken> sfllaw: Well, I was more or less just wanting to have a little more control over bugs for now.
<sfllaw> manchicken: Because of the particular definitions we have of importance, we go through a vetting process for people.  This could involve triage, although developers also have more control of bugs.
<manchicken> I'm okay with that.  I just wasn't sure what to do, and a few people mentioned that I should join ubuntu-qa.
<manchicken> Though my goal is not QA, it's enhancement.
<sfllaw> manchicken: What kind of enhancement?
<manchicken> Lately it's been a lot of stuff with adept.
<manchicken> I also did the tabs in kde-systemsettings.
<sfllaw> manchicken: Well, the classical way of getting these privileges is to become a MOTU.
<manchicken> I still don't understand what the significance of that is.
<sfllaw> manchicken: Although if you do a bit of triaging (even in adept and kde-systemsettings) to prove you know what you're doing with bug triage, I'd be happy to let you into Ubuntu QA.
<manchicken> Master of the universe, I get... but I thought that the universe was not necessarily core applications.
<bddebian> It's not
<sfllaw> But it provides similar Malone privileges.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82712 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82712
<manchicken> what other teams have that ability?  Just MOTU?
<manchicken> Or does like kubuntu-team or kubuntu-members?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82711 in Ubuntu "Feisty regression: wifi not working (rt2500, wg54t)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82711
<crimsun> manchicken: ubuntu-dev members have QA privs. Because you're working with the source (development), it's encouraged to go through the process for ubuntu-dev and then for ubuntu-core-dev.
* bddebian will never go for core-dev again
<sfllaw> bddebian: Were you scarred for life?
<bddebian> Nah, I'm not good enough :'-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82713 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with UnboundLocalError in updateCache()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82715 in network-manager (main) "network-manager in feisty is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82714 in kdepim "leave fetched messages on the server doesn't work on some circumstances" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82714
<bdmurray> sfllaw: Do you have an idea of a good standard response for resuming from suspend with flgrx driver doesn't work?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82716 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse does not install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82717 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82717
<zorglu_> q. i have high inefficiency bug in ping. when doing "ping -f hostname", ping will attemps do a ipaddr->hostname dns resolution at EACH packet. this is quite a DOS moreover it does that only to display a dot :)
<Nafallo> report it? :-)
<zorglu_> well i dunno how :)
<zorglu_> where etc...
<Nafallo> on launchpad :-)
<zorglu_> ok trying :)
* Nafallo wonders what source ping might belong to...
<Nafallo> iputils-ping
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iputils/+filebug
<Nafallo> there! :-)
<zorglu_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iputils/+bug/82720 <- it worked :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82720 in iputils "ping doing LOTS of useless dns request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<zorglu_> faster than the bot
<coNP> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82719 in control-center (main) "Desktop crashes when changing theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82719
<Nafallo> zorglu_: naah. the url triggered the bot :-)
<zorglu_> Nafallo: pfff :)
<Nafallo> it did...
<zorglu_> pff anyway :)
<coNP> yep, but the bot has not announced that bug yet
<Nafallo> coNP: right. it will soon though :-)
* coNP hopes so :)
<zorglu_> oh, so MUCH faster :)
<coNP> zorglu_: did you check to source as well?
<zorglu_> coNP: what do you mean ? like doing a patch ?
<coNP> sure :9
<Nafallo> patches ftw!
<Nafallo> :-)
<DktrKranz> you may want to ask upstream developers
<zorglu_> coNP: i can code the patch i guess. just need a little help on the 'how to get ubuntu source'/'how to produce the binary from it without crashing my install'/ [here i code the modif]  / 'how to produce the .diff' / 'where to send it' :)
<coNP> zorglu_: okay, that is not a problem
<Nafallo> apt-get source iputils
<coNP> first get the source, apt-get source iputils-ping
<coNP> Nafallo: sorry, the same :)
<zorglu_> ok looking at how to fix the bug now :)
<zorglu_> i guess that "if -f, dont resolve at each packet" will be fine ?
<coNP> zorglu_: copy the original sources (to be able to make the diff)
<coNP> and then fix the bug
<coNP> and make a patch
<coNP> that's it :)
<zorglu_> ok :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82720 in iputils (main) "ping doing LOTS of useless dns request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82722 in Ubuntu "Add/Remove... closed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82723 in kde-guidance (main) "wineconfig doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82724 in gnome-desktop (main) "Cannot install fonts using method described in help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82724
<zorglu_> coNP: ok it is fixed. aka it is more more doing gethostbyaddr to display the single dot if -f is set. i tested and modified the ipv4 and ipv6 version
<zorglu_> coNP: now, how do i produce the patch ? :)
<zorglu_> more more = no more
<zorglu_> this is only 2 line
<coNP> zorglu_: do you have the original sources?
<coNP> I mean the original source directory
<zorglu_> yep, in iputils-20020927/
<coNP> the make a patch
<zorglu_> the patched dir is in iputils-20020927.patched
<zorglu_> sure what is the command line for that ?
<coNP> I guess "diff -Nur iputils-20020927 iputils-20020927.patched > zorglu.is.smart.diff"
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Oh, but you _can_ "fix" fglrx bugs resuming from suspend...
<sfllaw> Typically, editing /etc/default/acpi-support to whitelist the fglrx module makes it work better.
<bdmurray> sfllaw: no kidding?
<zorglu_> coNP: hmm i made the mistake to build the .patched version to test it :)
<bdmurray> It might be worthwhile to update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI in regards to resuming
<coNP> zorglu_: okay, that is not a problem
<zorglu_> coNP: yep i just copied the patched files in 'non build dir'
<coNP> you should remove the built files before creating the diff, of course, though
<zorglu_> coNP: ok i got the .diff. i just post it after the bug report on launchpad ?
<coNP> I think so
<coNP> however, you should also edit the changelog
<coNP> "dch -i" is a nice way to do that, you have to figure out, which package contains dch, though :)
<zorglu_> wow it worked :)
<coNP> it is devscripts, by the way
<coNP> zorglu_: what worked? :)
<zorglu_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iputils/+bug/82720 <- contain the patch :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82720 in iputils "ping doing LOTS of useless dns request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<crimsun> I'd run that by Herbert first, probably.
<coNP> crimsun: you mean the patch for 82720?
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Hmm, OK.
<sfllaw> Gah, Firefox stopped doing stuff.
<sfllaw> bdmurray: OMG, that page is awful!
<sfllaw> bdmurray: How do you read it?
<zorglu_> coNP: cool :) it was fun. thanks for your help :)
<coNP> zorglu_: you should also indicate this in changelog
<coNP> zorglu_: install devscripts, run "dch -i " in the modified source dir, and recreate diff
<bdmurray> sfllaw: I printed it. ;)
<crimsun> coNP: yes, or the Debian maintainer, Noah.
<zorglu_> coNP: it starts to be less fun :)
<coNP> zorglu_: okay, you should not :)
<coNP> zorglu_: you should ask Herbert a / o Noah, as crimsun says
<coNP> :)
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Do you have an fglrx card?
<sfllaw> Does your computer not resume from suspend?
<bdmurray> sfllaw: Yes I do, but I don't suspend. I saw a bug about it and imagine there will be more.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82726 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with UnboundLocalError in updateCache()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82726
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Hmm.  For me, just adding fglrx to the MODULES whitelist works well.
<sfllaw> Some other people claim they need to add their ethernet cards like e1000 and ipw2100...
<sfllaw> And some people have to POST_VIDEO=true.
<sfllaw> It's sort of a crapshoot depending on your video hardware.
<sfllaw> It's a pretty bad hack.
<sfllaw> bdmurray: We may want a wishlist bug that asks for fglrx to add itself to acpi-support's whitelist via /usr/share/acpi-support
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82727 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager see connection down, but it is up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82727
<sfllaw> And to do add the right hacks based on the video card.
<sfllaw> But I dunno.
<sfllaw> It's grotty.
<davmor2> Can someone take a look at bug 82715 please.  I thought it may of been the same issue I had where removing the network dev from /etc/network/interfaces fixed the issue but this sounds like a deeper issue to me.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82715 in network-manager "network-manager in feisty is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82715
<bdmurray> sfllaw: okay, some stuff to think about
<sfllaw> davmor2: That's a strange case.  But Hubert knows what he is doing, he's the libgphoto upstream.
<sfllaw> davmor2: The thing to do is to ask him to run NetworkManager --no-daemon by hand and log the result.
<sfllaw> It must be getting confused by something on his machine...
<sfllaw> Either that, or a relevant snippet of /var/log/syslog.  NetworkManager is very verbose there.
<davmor2> okay thanks I'll let you know
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82728 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82730 in Ubuntu "long timeouts during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82730
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> hi coNP :)
<pochu> how do you do?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82731 in sane-backends (main) "XSane doesn't work: I installed samung scx-4216f" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82732 in firefox (main) "Firefox hang when closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82734 in evolution (main) "Evolution: cannot send mail any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82734
<davmor2> sfllaw:  There is definitely a problem with this 82715 is there any chance you can take over with it cause it's going over my head now.
<sfllaw> davmor2: All right.
<davmor2> thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82736 in mail-notification (universe) "mail-notification doesn't start in Feisty Fawn." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82737 in gnome-media (main) "Mouse scroll wheel doesn't control volume sliders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82738 in filterproxy (universe) "Please sync filterproxy (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82739 in koffice (main) "wrong reference in /usr/include/kde/kdchart_export.h" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82740 in pam (main) "use_first_pass/try_first_pass weirdness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82741 in roundcube-webmail (universe) "Roundcube has an unnecessary dependency on Apache" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82742 in gcj-4.1 (main) "gij crash launching a java app HO" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82744 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with RuntimeError in exit() when closed while starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82746 in gnome-peercast (universe) "Please sync gnome-peercast (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82747 in dwww (main) "Please sync dwww (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82748 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82749 in xarchon (universe) "Please sync xarchon (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82750 in wmaker (universe) "Please sync wmaker (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82751 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "Crash some seconds after connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82752 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82752
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-02
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82753 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "/usr/bin/gst-launch not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82754 in Ubuntu "mplayer crashes going into full screen mode and close xgl sesion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82755 in gdm (main) "server selection panel appears on switching users when there are commented out server entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82756 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82756
<batoms> gksu/gksudo hasn't worked for me since dapper, i'm now using feisty and still i don't get a prompt asking me for my password
<cowbud> batoms: does it just work then or what?
<cowbud> batoms: as in you aren't needing to auth?
<batoms> if i run "gksudo vim" i just see the "Starting Administrative Application" in the taskbar
<batoms> i never see a prompt
<cowbud> does vim start?
<batoms> and eventually it gives up
<cowbud> hrmm
<cowbud> are you running that on a command prompt or from the run dialog?
<batoms> from the console
<cowbud> nothing spit out there?
<batoms> the funny thing is that on the second run vim starts but i can't do anything in it
<batoms> i have to ctrl-c out of it
<batoms> if i just run "gksudo" itself if get the "Run program" dialog
<batoms> if i 'gksudo leafpad' i can create a file as root, without ever typing my password
<batoms> i'm using pam_winbind for auth
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82757 in ubiquity (main) "livecd install crash during partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82757
<batoms> plain 'ol 'sudo' works just fine
<cowbud> you notice anything when you do a strace ?
<cowbud> yah that is different :)
<cowbud> the fact that vim starts but you can't do anything in it is pretty strange
<batoms> cowbud: how do i run strace on a running process if i know the PID?
<bdmurray> strace -p I believe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82760 in mediawiki (universe) "edgy-backport version doesn't upgrade cleanly (breaking the installation)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82761 in stardict "stardict package has a pot file but can't translate in Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82761
<cowbud> batoms: strace -p pid
<cowbud> like bd said
<batoms> yeah, i'm trying it....trying to remember how to redirect stderr/out to a file
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82759 in genesis (universe) "Please sync genesis (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82759
<batoms> how do i make gksudo "forget" that i'm authorized, so i can strace when it's meant to be showing the dialog
<cowbud> batoms: what happens if you run gksu -l differnet user?
<batoms> right now gksudo is just running the command so the strace just show the command
<batoms> 'gksudo -l luis' where luis is a user on my network, says 'luis: command not found'
<Nafallo> s/l/u/
<batoms> saving files with 'gksudo -l leafpad' allows me to save files as root
<batoms> 'gksudo -d leafpad' says...
<batoms> No password prompt found; we'll assume we don't need a password.
<Nafallo> you guys probably think of sshs -l (login), not sudos -u (user)
<batoms> 'gksudo -u luis vim' does the same thing as 'gksudo vim' it opens vim but i can't do anything in it
<batoms> i just have to ctrl-c out of it
<Nafallo> no it doesn't...
<Nafallo> the -u luis opens vim as luis instead of root.
<batoms> Nafallo: i mean it reacts the same
<Nafallo> ah
<batoms> vim opens but i can't do anything in it
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> why gksudo on a prompt? sudo :-)
<batoms> Nafallo: just for testing, this just means that none of the graphical adiminstrative programs work for me
<batoms> when i select them from the menu
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> wfm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82762 in httrack (universe) "package conflict with webhttrack" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82762
<batoms> it's also pretty terrible if i can do gksudo leafpad /etc/password
<batoms> or whatever for any file
<batoms> seems like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/15093
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15093 in gksu "gksudo fails if using libpam-krb5 for password auth" [Medium,In progress] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82763 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with UnboundLocalError in putXprop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82763
<Nafallo> leafpad?
<Nafallo> !info leafpad
<ubotu> leafpad: GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-2 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Nafallo> aha
<Nafallo> and no, it's the whole idea with sudo :-)
<batoms> Nafallo: ??
<Nafallo> to be root
<Nafallo> so not terrible that you can edit files as root...
<batoms> Nafallo: not if any user can edit any file with out asking for permissionm
<Nafallo> can they then?
<Nafallo> you shouldn't add every user to the group admin...
<batoms> Nafallo: i think you're missing the point....my problem is that gksudo isn't asking me for password so administrative application from the control center don't work
<Nafallo> it never did that?
<batoms> not whether a sudo works or not
<Nafallo> or did you got asked the first time and now using the cached passwd?
<batoms> no, it never asked for the password
<batoms> no prompt,
<Nafallo> odd
<batoms> just got a button on the taskbar that says, "Starting Administrative Applications"
<batoms> and then it bails
<crimsun> check sudoers(5)
<batoms> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<batoms> # User privilege specification
<batoms> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<batoms> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<batoms> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<batoms> %UnixAdmins ALL=(ALL) ALL
<batoms> from what i understand it's as it should be
<batoms> only users from admin and UnixAdmins should be able to sudo
<crimsun> e.g., sudo -K ; gksu 'dbus-launch gdmsetup'
<batoms> crimsun: i just get an error that the user can't connect to an X display
<batoms> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<batoms> Xlib: No protocol specified
<batoms> (gksu:10250): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<batoms> same with 'sudo -K ; gksu nano'.... a non X app
<sfllaw> gksu remembers your password for a while...
<batoms> crimsun: scratch that....i was running that as a user that's not in sudoers
<batoms> sfllaw: the problem is i never see a password prompt at all
<sfllaw> batoms: Really?
<sfllaw> What happens when you...
<sfllaw> gksu test
<sfllaw> sudo -k
<sfllaw> gksu test
<batoms> doing 'sudo -K ; gksu nano' gives me the same as regular 'gksu nano'....i see the button in the taskbar that says "Starting..." but no prompt
<batoms> sfllaw: same thing
<sfllaw> sudo -l
<batoms> sfllaw: i get the password prompt
<batoms> and then...
<batoms> User me may run the following commands on this host:
<batoms>     (ALL) ALL
<batoms>     (ALL) ALL
<sfllaw> gconftool --recursive-list /apps/gksu
<batoms> force-grab = false
<batoms>  sudo-mode = true
<batoms>  prompt = false
<batoms>  save-to-keyring = false
<batoms>  disable-grab = false
<batoms>  save-keyring = session
<batoms>  display-no-pass-info = false
<batoms> that's looks funny
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82764 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Report for a number of issues." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82764
<batoms> prompt = false
<sfllaw> Mine says that too.
<batoms> oh
<batoms> sfllaw: the funny thing is that if i run 'gksudo vim' after a successful sudo, i.e. it now remembers my password, then vim will start bit i can't do anything in it
<batoms> except ctrl-c out of it
<sfllaw> What's the bug?
<sfllaw> That you don't get prompted at all?
<batoms> yep
<sfllaw> What does
<sfllaw> gksu id
<sfllaw> say?
<batoms> nothing...same button in taskbar
<sfllaw> Button?
<sfllaw> Taskbar?
<batoms> for about 20 seconds, then it gives up
<sfllaw> Ah.
<sfllaw> Can you run it in a terminal?
<batoms> i am running it from the terminal
<sfllaw> Something shows up in the taskbar?
<batoms> i get the same thing if i click on one of the apps that requires gksu from the gnome control center
<sfllaw> In a terminal, run...
<sfllaw> strace -Ff -e execve gksu id
<batoms> execve("/usr/bin/gksu", ["gksu", "id"] , [/* 33 vars */] ) = 0
<batoms> Process 10623 attached
<batoms> [pid 10623]  execve("/usr/bin/sudo", ["/usr/bin/sudo", "-H", "-S", "-p", "GNOME_SUDO_PASS", "-u", "root", "--", "id"] , [/* 34 vars */] ) = 0
<batoms> Process 10623 detached
<batoms> --- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---
<batoms> must be setuid root
<batoms> Process 10622 detached
<sfllaw> ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<batoms> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 91508 2006-10-09 05:37 /usr/bin/sudo
<sfllaw> dpkg -s gksu
<batoms> all of it?
<sfllaw> Sorry.
<batoms> or just the version
<sfllaw> What version?
<batoms> 2.0.0-1ubuntu1
<sfllaw> Huh...
<batoms> this has been happening since dapper
<sfllaw> On your system?
<batoms> i've dist-upgraded this box to edgy and now feisty
<batoms> yep
<sfllaw> Huh...
<batoms> seems kind like....https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/15093
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15093 in gksu "gksudo fails if using libpam-krb5 for password auth" [Medium,In progress] 
<batoms> sfllaw: i'm authenticating with pam_winbind
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82765 in Ubuntu "No sound. Period." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82765
<sfllaw> batoms: It does look like that.
<sfllaw> batoms: pam_winbind uses non-standard prompts, doesn't it?
<sfllaw> Try:
<sfllaw> sudo -k
<sfllaw> sudo -p GNOME_SUDO_PASS true
<batoms> it asks for my password and i get the prompt back
<sfllaw> It doesn't say "GNOME_SUDO_PASS" does it?
<batoms> echo $? give 0
<batoms> no
<sfllaw> sfllaw@jamaica:/etc/pam.d$ sudo -p GNOME_SUDO_PASS true
<sfllaw> GNOME_SUDO_PASS
<sfllaw> Yes, your bug is 15093.
<sfllaw> You might also want to put pam_winbind in the title.
<batoms> sfllaw: well now i can sleep at nite
<batoms> it seems like that bug has been kicking around for a while
<sfllaw> Indeed.
<sfllaw> gksu doesn't know how to talk to PAM modules.
<sfllaw> It really should just display prompts, like gdm.
<sfllaw> OK, time for grocery shopping.
<sfllaw> Night folks.
<batoms> thanks, later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82766 in Ubuntu "PCI Controller-based serial modem not detected by Network applet; wvdialconf sees it as ttyS4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82767 in initramfs-tools (main) "Truncates `initrd.img' files it won't handle." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82768 in ubiquity (main) "new partitioner doesn't require a root partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82768
<Burgwork> sfllaw: you have a moment to talk about compiz crashers?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82769 in python2.5 (main) "adns double-free on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82770 in teg (universe) "[apport]  tegrobot crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82771 in desktop-effects (universe) "window decorations dissapear when enabling desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82771
<cowbud> wow static ips suck with network manager
<cowbud> there should be a little option you can check Always Online
<cowbud> or something like that
<cowbud> huh
<cowbud> small world
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82773 in basket (universe) "basket crashed without a reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82774 in upstart (main) "ntpdate not being executed at boot time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82775 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82776 in wine (universe) "NoDesktopFile:  winecfg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82777 in wine (universe) "NoDesktopFile:  winefile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82778 in wine (universe) "NoDesktopFile:  winehelp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82779 in wine (universe) "NoDesktopFile:  winemine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82780 in wine (universe) "NoDesktopFile:  notepad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82781 in wine (universe) "NoDesktopFile:  regedit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82782 in wine (universe) "NoDesktopFile:  uninstaller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82783 in wine (universe) "NoDesktopFile:  xvidtune" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82784 in gnome-osd (universe) "[apport]  gnome-osd-event-bridge crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82784
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Will you be here in an hour?  I'm cooking dinner.
<ajmitch> mm, what are you cooking this evening?
<sfllaw> Udon.
<ajmitch> interesting
<bddebian> Udon?
<sfllaw> Noodles.
<sfllaw> With some shrimps and vegetables.
<sfllaw> Probably in some form of broth.
<sfllaw> I have to do dishes too.
<sfllaw> Ick.
<bddebian> Shrimp? Ugh :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82789 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror doesn't load well hotmail page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82792 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv causes system freeze in windowed mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82793 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes on bad grub device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82794 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu doesn't have a graphical ADSL Setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82795 in countrycodes (universe) "typo for Hong Kong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82795
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Back.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82796 in Ubuntu "Search doesn't display files with # symbol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82797 in gnome-games (main) "[apport]  gnome-sudoku crashed with AttributeError in auto_fill_current_entry()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82799 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete overloads system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82800 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82801 in compiz (universe) "[Feisty]  Compiz-style window flickers when minimized to reveal desktop." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82802 in Ubuntu "XGL Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82803 in Ubuntu "Network config tool breaks /etc/network/interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82804 in hal (main) "RAID/LVM isn't auto-mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82805 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "During install mozilla-thunderbird recommends mozilla-firefox, but the package is called firefox in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82806 in Ubuntu "With compiz running in feisty, text doesn't display in Run Application dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82807 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82808 in mpg123 (multiverse) "Reloops desktop audio samples" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82808
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82809 in dmraid (universe) "[apport]  dmraid crashed with SIGSEGV in ddf1_cvt_config_record()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82810 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "readcd no longer available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82811 in Ubuntu "Flash drive wont mount [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82812 in syncropated (universe) "[apport]  syncropated crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82813 in gs-esp (main) "Printer cuts off larger letters (W,,) at the top or the right side." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82814 in Ubuntu "mount on NFS makes "segmentation fault"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82815 in cdebconf-keystep (main) "U.S. Layout is autodetected as Japanese" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82816 in ubiquity (main) "[Herd2]  Installer crashed during Grub install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82816
<dholbach> hey seb128!
<seb128> hi dholbach
<Kagou> hi men :)
<seb128> lu Kagou
<Kagou> seb128: i'v do some tests with auto installation of codecs from totem ... look very nice. I had just one problem (with flv) but i'm waiting herd3 to report bug
<seb128> ok
<Kagou> seb128: do you have a new version for totem to push on main or do you wait for the next version of gnome ?!
<seb128> main is frozen for herd3
<seb128> and 2.17.90 is crash land so I'll not upload it anyway
<seb128> why?
<seb128> do you need a new version?
<Kagou> seb128: i hope that my bug is not directly linked to the enqueue bug that you said that is resolved upstream
<seb128> ?
<seb128> well, that's an unstable distro
<seb128> you need patience
<Kagou> of course
<Kagou> :)
<seb128> what is your bug about?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82817 in systemtap (universe) "feisty systemtap too old for feisty kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82818 in linux-source-2.6.12 (main) "Kernel crash in check_process_timers, divide error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82819 in Ubuntu "System crashed during Boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82820 in puppet (universe) "please sync puppet 0.22.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82821 in update-manager (main) "Bug Nr. 67999 isn't solved by installing python-vte" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82822 in Ubuntu "gnome-rdp notification area icon missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82822
<Kagou> seb128: with totem i try to play en .flv video ... installation for video codec... retry of totem-> installation of audio codecs.. retry of totem->totem said that it can not play that file. I close totem, relaunch totem on the .flv -> it's working.
<seb128> what codecs are required for .flv?
<Kagou> I will try to reproduce that bug with herd3 and a small .flv
<seb128> I don't know about that format
<Kagou> i can't tell you by memories
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82823 in gqview (universe) "Mistake in gqview string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82824 in mono (main) "Crash message on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82825 in gnome-panel (main) "installs gnome network monitor by default (we have n-m now)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82826 in cdrkit (main) "Please sync cdrkit (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82828 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82827 in mpd (universe) "[Merge]  mpd 0.12.1-1.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82829 in rhythmbox (main) "`cdda' playback vs. noise from the cd drive." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82830 in balazar (universe) "[apport]  balazar crashed with TypeError in _soya.render()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82831 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82834 in xvier (universe) "Please sync xvier (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82832 in dfsbuild (universe) "Please sync dfsbuild (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82833 in gnugk (universe) "Please sync gnugk (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82833
* dholbach is below 800 desktop-bugs
* ajmitch is adding more & more bugs to malone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82835 in kaya (universe) "Please sync kaya (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82835
<heno> bug 80892
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80892 in network-manager "USB braille display no longer starts with brltty" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80892
<heno> Could someone help me figure out if that is a kernel, network-manager or brltty bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82836 in libwww-google-calculator-perl (universe) "Please sync libwww-google-calculator-perl (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82837 in openser (universe) "Please sync openser (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82838 in ctn (universe) "Please sync ctn (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82839 in sympa (universe) "Please sync sympa (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82840 in dicomnifti (universe) "Please sync dicomnifti (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82840
<dholbach> I closed 10 nautilus bugs - yoohoo :)
<ajmitch> yay!
* ajmitch hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> thanks :)
<ajmitch> f-spot guys are being great & getting a new release cut before UVF
<ajmitch> which should close a few bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82841 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "a100u2w module not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82841
<fernando> moin all
<ajmitch> dholbach: can bughelper be used for generic bug searching?
<ajmitch> ie I want to find a bunch of open sync requests
* ajmitch watches bughelper die screaming with no config
<dholbach> ajmitch: can you give me the backtrace?
<ajmitch> sure, it's simple
<ajmitch>   File "/usr/local/src/debian/ubuntu/bughelper/bugHelper/config.py", line 11, in read_config
<ajmitch>     f = open(os.path.expanduser(configfile), "w")
<ajmitch> IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/home/ajmitch/.bughelper/config'
<dholbach> urg
<ajmitch> it doesn't create the directory before trying to write the config
<dholbach> *blush*
<ajmitch> using .main
<dholbach> ah, ok, you don't have ~/.bughelper probably
<dholbach> i'll fix that
<ajmitch> yep :)
<dholbach> fixing
<ajmitch> a trap for the unwary
<dholbach> pushed - thanks again
<ajmitch> np
* ajmitch waits for it to be available
<mkorn> hi, i have one question about bughelper: what's the difference between 'Packages-Dir' and 'Local-Packages-Dir' in my config file?
<dholbach> mkorn: Packages-Dir contains the freshest bzr checkout of bughelper-data, which is usually in ~/.bughelper/packages
<dholbach> mkorn: Local-Packages-Dir is a directory, where you like to play with new clue files that are not necessary in LP-bzr yet
<dholbach> does that make sense?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82842 in amaya (universe) "Please sync amaya (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82843 in openggsn (universe) "Please sync openggsn (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82844 in ffingerd (universe) "Please sync ffingerd (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82844
<ajmitch> might help if I pull from sftp:// instead of waiting for the branch mirroring
<ajmitch> quiet, Ubugtu
<ajmitch> so many new bugs :)
<DarkMageZ> maybe sync requests should have their own section
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> they don't generally happen that often
<mkorn> sure. thanks, i'm playing with bughelper right now
<dholbach> mkorn: excellent :)
<dholbach> let me know if you have any suggestions, bugs or patches ;-)
* ajmitch watches it die mercilessly again :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: what is it this time?
<ajmitch> seeing what would happen if I gave it an url from a search
<ajmitch>   File "/usr/local/src/debian/ubuntu/bughelper/launchpadBugs/HTMLOperations.py", line 117, in __init__
<ajmitch>     self.sourcepackage = filteredSourcePackage[0] 
<ajmitch> IndexError: list index out of range
<ajmitch> I'll put the full result somewhere
<dholbach> what did you type in?
<ajmitch> http://pastebin.ca/336949
<dholbach> gracias
* dholbach looks
<dholbach> hm, doesn't have a source package
<dholbach> but it shouldn't barf like that
<dholbach> somebody might want to work on a -q (--quiet) option which suppresses warnings :)
<dholbach> and on "try all clues, if no source package is specified"
* ajmitch guesses that bughelper isn't necessarily what he wants
<ajmitch> sometimes I don't want to be doing clue matching against everything, but just want a list of the bugs
* dholbach adds a 'not yet' to ajmitch's last remark :)
<dholbach> a "free form" search?
<ajmitch> yeah
<dholbach> we have that already, but unfortunately it's bound to source packages
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82845 in gaim (main) "it crashed after reciveing a message from a windows user with msn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82846 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82846
<dholbach> I'll work on the "no source package specified" thing
<dholbach> maybe even today
<ajmitch> thanks :)
<dholbach> it's    -t <package> <condition> <info output>       (if you want to have it on top of your clue files)
* ajmitch hopes herd 3 comes out soon so that life can return to normal
<dholbach> and it's    -T <package> <condition> <info output>       (if you want it to try just the thing you just gave it)
<dholbach> I just fixed the crasher
<ajmitch> I'll nod & smile
<dholbach> hehe :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82847 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82847
<heno> dholbach: I suspect that in the general 'find this string in any package' case we would want to go via Malone search to avoid scraping 20000 pages
<heno> we could clean up the source terms for malone though for known broken stuff like special characters like '.' and '/'
<heno> *search terms
<dholbach> heno: right - I'm not sure how to avoid that
<heno> dholbach: if it's a simple string as ajmitch is using, then we could clean that for bad symbols, inject it into the Malone search field and run bugnumbers on the output list
<dholbach> maybe we should discuss that on the list
<heno> (though doing the search manually in malone and pasting the URL might be just as well)
<heno> right, may be getting out of scope
<dholbach> i'll have to organize a few things, so I'm out for a break and lunch now
<dholbach> if you have any interesting ideas, post them to the list :)
<dholbach> i'll reply later
<dholbach> see you guys
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82848 in ubiquity (main) "remaining free space is incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82848
<jwendell> seb128, dholbach, fernando, good morning
<jwendell> any news on Bug #81574?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81574 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager is not starting automatically" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81574
<fernando> jwendell: moin
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82849 in bash (main) "bash_completion function for scp broken wrt ' character" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82851 in synaptic (main) "synaptic cannot remove fftw3 and libsdl-net1.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82851
<seb128> jwendell: hi, you should ask to ogra
<jwendell> seb128, thanks!
<ogra> seb128, patched package is sitting o my disk
<seb128> ogra: you fixed g-p-m autostart?
<seb128> ok
<ogra> yeah, just waiting until Mithandir releases the archive lock
<jwendell> cool
<jwendell> ogra, when you do it, please, close (or put in changelog) bug 81574
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81574 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager is not starting automatically" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81574
<ogra> yep
<ogra> i'm autosubscribed to all gpm bugs :)
<jwendell> ogra, have you seen bug 81227 too?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81227 in gnome-power-manager "Logout screen appears twice [Feisty] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82852 in usplash (main) "usplash hangs on radeon mobility 200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82853 in openldap2.3 (main) "Add support for the smbk5pwd overlay" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82854 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82855 in webcamd (universe) "webcamd crashed after trying to run it 'webcamd start'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82856 in cdrom-checker (main) "'check' boots live system on amd64/desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82857 in tetex-bin (main) "xdvi throws warnings about FontSets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82858 in rhythmbox (main) "mms based radio make rhythmbox hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82859 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 82373)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69803 in bzr-gtk "Diff window should show side by side diff (dup-of: 70447)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69803
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82860 in timidity (universe) "Default parameters in /etc/default/timidity make midi emulation slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82861 in Ubuntu "Can't install libapache2-mod-php4 in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82862 in oprofile (universe) "[feisty]  oprofile does not sample samples" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82864 in Ubuntu "Feisty AMD 64 couldn't partition the disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82865 in Ubuntu "computer cannot return from suspend mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82866 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with IndexError in get_xorgdata()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82866
<jwendell> seb128, sorry
<seb128> about?
<jwendell> bug 43050
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43050 in vino "vino-server crashes after connect if resolution has been changed via xrandr" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43050
<seb128> ah, the Fix Released instead of Fix Commited, that's a detail, don't worry
<jwendell> seb128, 'fix released' is only when a new package is uploaded, right?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> "Fix Released" is "the fix is available to the distribution users"
* dholbach hugs seb128
* sfllaw hugs seb128.
* bddebian hugs dholbach, sfllaw, and seb128!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82868 in Ubuntu "After Synaptic upgrade of Beryl in Ubuntu 6.10, beryl-manager will not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82868
<pochu> dholbach, is today another hug day, or you forgot to change the topic? :-P
<dholbach> hehe
<pochu> dholbach: you can announce the next hug day, February 14th?
<pochu> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
<dholbach> isn'T it next week?
<dholbach> sfllaw: ?
<dholbach> :)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> then one next week and one 14th :)
<bddebian> Every Day is a HUG Day! :-)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | Next HUG DAY is Feb, 7th | Bugs that need forwarding upstream: http://tinyurl.com/36fbve
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<sfllaw> dholbach: I have not been doing it every week, mostly because it seems like every other week is a good pace.
<sfllaw> We can make the next one a Valentine themed day.
<pochu> 7th :(
<pochu> I've an exam on 7th :(
<Nafallo> argh! I have no topicdiff.py on this PC :-/
<pochu> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
<sfllaw> With ASCII hearts <3 for the Unicode challenged 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | Next HUG DAY is Feb, 14
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<pochu> 
<pochu> :)
<pochu> no bugs today?
<pochu> :)
<dholbach> Bugs that need forwarding upstream: http://tinyurl.com/36fbve :-)
<pochu> :)
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> where did my optionsbar go? :-P
<Nafallo> ah. found it.
<ogra_> lessdisks ??
<ogra_> that should be dropped from the archive
<ogra_> ltsp replaces it nowadays
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82869 in Ubuntu "no bootmaneger or bootable kernel installed on Pegasos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82869
<dholbach> bdmurray: I fixed the 'version attribute' thing in my branch - thanks for pointing out
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82870 in kwin-style-crystal (main) "Kubuntu/Crystal: minimised windows do not resize correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82870
<bdmurray> dholbach: what was the fix?
<dholbach> just had to ecpliticly add it to the relax ng schema
<dholbach> it's revno 69 in my branch
<bdmurray> getting it now
<dholbach> if somebody has the time, please review the patches in ~dholbach/bugsquad/bughelper.dev - so I can upload my bughelper-data changes too :-D
<dholbach> seb128: if you have time - it has your favourite new pet feature :-)))
<dholbach> ./bugmlx -a ... -d <bug1,bug2,bug3,bug4> :-)
<seb128> dholbach: cool
<pochu> hi coNP!
* cypher1 is away: I'm busy
* cypher1 is back (gone 00:00:02)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82871 in Ubuntu "Bomb appears after rebooting from Feisty herd 3 alternate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82872 in bluez-btsco (universe) "Refers to docs/index.html while actual file is in index.html" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82872
<bdmurray> dholbach: revno 69 tests good for me
<dholbach> *snigger* 'bomb appears...'
<dholbach> ROCK
<sfllaw> dholbach: It's da bomb.
<dholbach> looks like :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82873 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address feda6658" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82874 in Ubuntu "Graphic controller not detected properly on Dimension 9150 for Feisty herd 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82874
<bdmurray> dholbach: what's the discover-data package?
<dholbach> bdmurray: I didn't know we still use it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82877 in mousepad (main) "[apport]  mousepad crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82877
<bdmurray> see bug 82874 that just came in
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82874 in discover-data "Graphic controller not detected properly on Dimension 9150 for Feisty herd 3" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82874
<dholbach> Description: Data lists for Discover hardware detection system
<dholbach>  The Discover hardware detection library uses XML data files to describe
<dholbach>  software interfaces to various ATA, PCI, PMCMIA, SCSI, and USB devices.
<dholbach>  While the Discover library can retrieve data from anywhere on the net, it is
<dholbach>  often convenient to have a set of Discover XML data files on one's system;
<dholbach>  thus, this package.
<bdmurray> I looked at it and it is assigned to you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82875 in xorg (main) "xorg hangs on boot (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82876 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic wants to reinstall all recomended packages on upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82878 in Ubuntu "md5 of file in 6.10 server does not match" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82878
<gnomefreak> nixternal: are you here?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82879 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82879
<nixternal> ya
<gnomefreak> you use opera right?
<nixternal> nope
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<nixternal> I could never get used to it
<nixternal> I can always install it though to confirm a bug though
<gnomefreak> getting ready to replace  9.10 with 9.12
<nixternal> ahh
<gnomefreak> should have it up on server later this afternoon :)
<thekorn> dholbach: bughelper is a nice tool, i just checkt your brunch, but for some bugs (like 57803) bug.info is verry unclear
<nixternal> good deal, I know there are a lot of Opera users who would be happy to hear that
<dholbach> thekorn: looking at the bug
<gnomefreak> let me test it on feisty than later today or tomorrow i will test it on edgy and release as needed
<thekorn> dholbach: i get that output: http://launchpad.net/bugs/57803 [upstream: Unconfirmed/Undecided] [Ubuntu: Unconfirmed/Undecided] [Ubuntu: Unconfirmed/Undecided] [Ubuntu: Unconfirmed/Undecided] [Ubuntu: Unconfirmed/Undecided]  - blbllb
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57803 in xpdf "fonts do not diplay when run in X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dholbach> thekorn: oh good - it should list the source package too
<dholbach> thekorn: can you file a bug report about that?
<thekorn> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82880 in pgadmin3 (universe) "pgadmin3 crashed when deleting 10 or more rows of date in a table" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82881 in mono (main) "Mono crashed.  Evolution & Firefox were open and continued to work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82882 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager doesn't start on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82882
<Burgwork> sfllaw: ok, now I am busy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82884 in imagemagick (main) "[apport]  identify crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82884
<dholbach> thekorn: ooooh, you even have a patch for it ready - neat! :-)
<dholbach> thekorn: what was your test case? how can I see if it works ok?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82887 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Data is transmitted to USB drives only on unmounting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82887
<dholbach> thekorn: ok, got it, althought I think it needs a bit formatting love - I'll apply to my branch
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, cool
<dholbach> ROCK :)
* dholbach hugs thekorn
* thekorn hugs dholbach
<dholbach> yoohoo :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82888 in xserver-xgl (universe) "[apport]  beryl-xgl crashed with SIGSEGV in _glapi_set_dispatch()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82890 in deskbar-applet (main) "[apport]  deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82891 in Ubuntu "if there is an error while copying, then I cannot eject cdrom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82892 in Ubuntu "Rebooting DG965MQ after installing Feisty herd 3 from alternate stalls" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82892
<dholbach> I'll merge my bughelper.dev and bughelper.main now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82893 in hplip (main) "hpfax crashed with Error in probeDevices()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82893
<gnomefreak> feisty still frozen?
<dholbach> nope
<dholbach> it's open again
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<dholbach> lots of packages were accepted already
<gnomefreak> checking now ty :)
<dholbach> seb128: you remember which bug report you said about "might be a orbit issue"?
<dholbach> bug 82890 and bug 75256 might be related
<seb128> dholbach: the strcmp() crasher I reassigned to orbit since and which has over 20 dups now?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82890 in deskbar-applet "[apport]  deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82890
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75256 in deskbar-applet "deskbar crashes on startup." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82895 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in g_utf8_validate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82895
<dholbach> bug 82773 too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82773 in basket "basket crashed without a reason" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82773
<seb128> dholbach: bug #67361
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67361 in orbit2 "random apps crash to strcmp () after ORBit call" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67361
<dholbach> ah!
<dholbach> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82894 in gdm (main) "Logging out of Gnome from XDMCP session does not return to login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82896 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed while partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82898 in gnome-session (main) "please drop gnome-power-manager dependency" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82899 in Ubuntu "Keyboard lights are off in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82900 in beryl-manager (universe) "Crashes at start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82901 in firefox (main) "crashed on deleting mail from yahoo email address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82901
* dholbach adds some new clues to bughelper-data
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82902 in xinit (main) "20xorg-common_process-args doesn't work with zsh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82905 in ubiquity (main) "Herd 3 installer stops at 90% on Macbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82903 in xinit (main) "20xorg-common_process-args doesn't work with zsh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82904 in Ubuntu "power down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82906 in Ubuntu "Trashbin "stays full"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82906
<dholbach> good night everybody - have a nice WE!
<davmor2> Is Henrik Omma on this list?
<ogra_> which list ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82909 in postfix (main) "Please sybc 2.3.7-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82909
<davmor2> ogra_ sorry channel I'm still getting used to irc
<ogra_> heh, ok
<ogra_> then you look for heno
<ogra_> but he isnt here atm
<davmor2> thanks
<bdmurray> bug 82910
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82910 in Ubuntu "STOP SENDING E_MAILS TO  ME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82910
* popey is talking with kico in #launchpad about that bug
<popey> s/kico/kiko
<fernando> bughelper case_sensitive was removed?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82912 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  sound lost after suspend / hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82912
* Nafallo wonders if popey is on all channels he's on...
<Nafallo> hehe. only half of them or so :-P
<popey> I see a couple in your whois :)
* popey will stalk you later..
<popey> bit busy right now
<Nafallo> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82913 in atool (universe) "dead link to homepage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82913
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Sorry.  Get back in touch when you aren't?
<Burgwork> sfllaw: free now
<Burgwork> I would love to speak quickly about triaging compiz crashers bugs from apport
<sfllaw> Burgwork: All right.  Shoot.
<Burgwork> what exactly do I do with them?
<sfllaw> Example?
<Burgwork> any of the apport bugs listed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bugs
<Burgwork> which of the logs should i compare to find dups?
<sfllaw> Looking.
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Stacktrace.txt.
<sfllaw> You're looking for similar traces.
<sfllaw> Hmm, none of those look similar.
<sfllaw> Maybe bug 81199 and bug 81997.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81199 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81199
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81997 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81997
<sfllaw> Along with bug 82336.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82336 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in removeFileWatch()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82336
<sfllaw> But those could be different.
<sfllaw> It's probably best to get compiz with debugging symbols and run apport-retrace over them.
<sfllaw> I wonder if pitti is around...
<sfllaw> Nope.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82915 in gnuradio (universe) "gnuradio-examples package not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82916 in ldapdns (universe) "Please sync ldapdns (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82917 in karrigell (universe) "Please sync karrigell (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82919 in kvpnc (universe) "KVpnc has no Help file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82920 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes with Radeon 9600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82920
<Burgwork> sfllaw: is there a page that describes how to install and run compiz with debugging symbols?
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Eep, no.
<sfllaw> Burgwork: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomatedProblemReports
<sfllaw> is a place to start looking to see if pitti has implemented easy generation of debug symbols.
<sfllaw> Otherwise, build a debug version of compiz and run the coredump through it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82921 in Ubuntu "Feisty herd 3 desktop CD sometimes fails to boot on CHGL30945PM1" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82922 in gnome-media (main) "default quality for ogg profile too low" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82922
<Burgwork> sfllaw: is there a howto on that on a bugs page?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82910 in Ubuntu "STOP SENDING E_MAILS TO  ME" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82910
<ogra_> wow, what a loud subject
<sfllaw> Burgwork: I don't really think so.
<sfllaw> Burgwork: I should probably get pitti to show me what he's got.
<sfllaw> And distill it.
<bdmurray> what about DebuggingProgramCrashes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82923 in Ubuntu "Beryl crashes when Firefox runed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82923
<bdmurray> or rather DebuggingProgramCrash page?
<sfllaw> bdmurray: A very good point.
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Huh, pitti did build ddebs of compiz.
<Burgwork> given I am currently run off my feet at work, I will look into that later
<tepsipakki> what should be done with beryl bugs.. rejected because it is not available in ubuntu?
<Nafallo> it isn't?
<Nafallo> !info beryl-core
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82924 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed during major 1st install " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82924
<ubotu> Package beryl-core does not exist in any distro I know
<Nafallo> hmm
<tepsipakki> beryl-manager is
<Nafallo> I thought I saw an upload...
<tepsipakki> which is silly since it depends on beryl-core :)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> ah. beryl-{manager,settings}
<tepsipakki> I don't envy those who get to maintain beryl or compiz :)
<Burgwork> compiz isn't bad
<tepsipakki> I've tested compiz, yes
<Burgwork> daver has been good about fixing bugs and the default settings are sane, thanks to seb128
<tepsipakki> it's quite good, but for instance matlab just hangs when using it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82925 in Ubuntu "AutoRepeat doesn't work on Thinkpad Back/Forward keys." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82925
<sfllaw> tepsipakki: Beryl is not in the archive.  Some people pick it up from a third-party repository.  That's why we see them with funny version numbers.
<sfllaw> I think beryl-core might have been in universe for a while, but it's been removed.
<tepsipakki> okay, if it has been in universe, I won't reject those
<tepsipakki> bugs
<Nafallo> sfllaw: nope. I searched feisty-changes :-)
<tepsipakki> hah, launchpad has beryl-core, only that the status is "not yet built" :)
<sfllaw> Ha.
<sfllaw> I've been rejecting them, pointing people nicely to the Beryl guys.
<ajmitch> it was never accepted
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82926 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with TypeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82927 in Ubuntu "feisty fawn no network connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82927
<ajmitch> but the source package record was created when it got to the NEW queue
<Nafallo> ajmitch: ah :-)
<ajmitch> and we deal with the results ever since
<tepsipakki> ok, in that case I'll reject those that I've seen
<ajmitch> yay :)
<sfllaw> Thanks!
<ajmitch> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
* ajmitch sees the bug peak where pitti processed his sync requests :)
<sfllaw> Yeah.
<sfllaw> Maybe I should get him to stop doing that.
<sfllaw> :)
<ajmitch> heh
<Nafallo> then you have to stop ajmitch massbuilding stuff when he sleeps aswell :-)
<tepsipakki> what's the status with xorg, btw? it's been quiet for a long time
<ajmitch> no, I've yet to do mass-filing of bugs
<Nafallo> ajmitch: ask pitti for his scripts then? ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> pbuilder have the same exit status for failed builds as it has for successfull? ;-)
<Nafallo> might be easy to send it automatically for successful ones in that case :-P
<ajmitch> Nafallo: no, it's a matter of knowing what I need to file, and giving reasons for it
<Nafallo> baah
* ajmitch already has enough scripts around
<Nafallo> damn ;-)
<ajmitch> including ones for massbuilding with pbuilder
<Nafallo> are they FOSS? :-)
* ajmitch shrugs
<Nafallo> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82928 in maildir-bulletin (universe) "[Sync Request]  maildir-bulletin 0.68" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82928
* ajmitch is sure he filed that one earlier
<ajmitch> nope, I was just about it
<ajmitch> s/it/to/
<bddebian> For maildir-bulletin?
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes
<bddebian> Sorry, that was me
<ajmitch> yes, I saw
<bddebian> Cool so you are going to finish up all the merges? :-)
* ajmitch gives up on filing syncs for awhile
<ajmitch> bye
<bddebian> Later man
<Nafallo> why did I point my browser to launchpad?
<tepsipakki> :)
<coNP> hey pochu, great bugkiller!
<pochu> hey coNP!!!
<pochu> :)
<pochu> coNP: great bugfighter! :)
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: you like slow loading sites?
<gnomefreak> :)
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: must have been something else. it's like when I ssh to my server and wonder what I'm doing on the prompt...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82929 in dnscvsutil (universe) "Please sync dnscvsutil (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82930 in deco (universe) "Please sync deco (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82931 in crywrap (universe) "Please sync crywrap (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82931
<bddebian> Lutin: You here?
<bddebian> Gah, wrong window
<Lutin> bddebian: sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82932 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Firefox java plugin freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82933 in muine (universe) "feisty muine package does not include an icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82934 in mod-mono (universe) "mono apache module not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82935 in kvm (universe) "kernel oops while installing win 2k sp2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82936 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82937 in firefox (main) "firefox crash after ubuntu 6.10 instalation +update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82939 in apport (main) "Apport cannot open browser when running as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82940 in Ubuntu "sis_agp must be blacklisted to get working direct rendering with fglrx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82941 in usplash (main) "X does not work when splash is enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82945 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic crashes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82946 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed while copying files to USB install target" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82947 in cfv (universe) "installed it but can't run it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82948 in libapache2-mod-python (main) "reference of the session object in PSP gives error. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82949 in libbonobo (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_python.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82949
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-03
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82951 in Debian "Graphics Card Direct rendering disappears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82952 in gnome-session (main) "killing the X server reboots the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82954 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82955 in sound-juicer (main) "sound-juicer does not ask to unlock keyring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82956 in slab (universe) "gnome-main-menu only retains 6 favorite applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82957 in desktop-effects (universe) "Cube does not work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82958 in Ubuntu "Feisty herd 3 desktop CD cannot install on D3C5105 because graphics are messed up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82959 in synaptic (main) "synaptic tries to run gksu on kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82961 in Ubuntu "Slovenian boot options descriptions are too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82965 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV in Arts::AudioSubSystem::close()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82962 in bayonne (universe) "[apport]  bayonne.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in strcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82963 in gnome-applets (main) "some zh_CN translation error in multiload applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82964 in Ubuntu "Failed to start X server when installing Feisty herd 3 for desktop on Dimension 9150" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82966 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82968 in Ubuntu "Sound in totem gets cut off w/firefox,  digg locks up,  this doesn't happen with similar software on my other computer running windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82969 in kvpnc (universe) "kvpnc missing su-to-root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82970 in ubiquity (main) "prelinary install crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82971 in ubiquity (main) "prelinary install crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82972 in ubiquity (main) "prelinary install crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82973 in dates (universe) "Please sync dates (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82975 in pyepl (universe) "Please sync pyepl (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82976 in Ubuntu "Firefox 1.5.09"Manage Bookmarks" does not import Mozilla Bookmarks from floppy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82977 in php4 (universe) "index.php DirectoryIndex not executed a php" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82978 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "[Sync Request]  swfdec0.3 0.3.6-2.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82979 in ontv (universe) "[apport]  ontv crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82980 in gnome-osd (universe) "[apport]  gnome-osd-event-bridge crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82981 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82982 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice won't run with fglrx driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82983 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  quodlibet crashed with IOError in __save_cover()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82986 in Ubuntu "No sound after initial install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82987 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy amd64 kernel lockup " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82989 in Ubuntu "Beryl crashes when reloading windows manager to Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82988 in mplayer (multiverse) "mencoder crashes whle joining individual jpeg frames with mjpeg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82990 in ubiquity (main) "Installer for Ubuntu 6.10 AMD64 Crashes on Core2 Duo iMac" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82991 in banshee (universe) "banshee crashed while i was trying to close it and it was trying to import music." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82992 in sbackup (universe) "sbackup lock not stored in /var/lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82995 in xorg (main) "Screen Resolution shows wrong refresh rates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82996 in acpi-support (main) "ATA timeout on resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82997 in kde-guidance (main) "dcop power-manager command results in endless loop doing nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82999 in compiz (universe) "Some windows are empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83000 in sbackup (universe) "sbackup denies group access to /var/backup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83001 in nautilus (main) "[Feisty]  nautilus cannot find an application to open certain text files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83002 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (main) "ubuntu-desktop doesnt depend on xserver-xorg-input-all anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83003 in slab (universe) "gnome-main-menu dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83004 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed at Step 6 0f 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83005 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed at Step 6 0f 7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83006 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Time-admin (clock preferences) issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83007 in compiz (universe) "compiz-core does not install in kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83009 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83011 in Ubuntu "weather applet crashes on use any apps " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83008 in ubiquity (main) "Invalid declation of DebconfError in install.py will likely to crash Ubiquity in most hardware configurations." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83010 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity feisty herd 3 selection of hard drive not correct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83012 in gnome-panel (main) "Supend,  hibernate appear after 2nd time Quit is chosen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83013 in network-manager (main) "(Feisty) NetworkManager makes system unusable, seems to have problem with dbus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83015 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  HDA-Intel sound problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83014 in control-center (main) "gnome-control-center starts too slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83016 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83017 in gnome-panel (main) "Bottom Panel position" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83020 in Ubuntu "Very slow BootUp and SwitchOff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83019 in gdis (universe) "gdis crashes with "view -> periodic table" selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83021 in yelp (main) "ubuntu help: missing help files" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83022 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-retrace crashed with TypeError in b64decode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83022
<pochu> hi!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83024 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "openGL apps (like games) dont work with the nvidia driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83024
<totopalma> hi pochu
<totopalma> :)
<pochu> hi totopalma :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83025 in Ubuntu "initramfs-tools script doesn't wait for device initialization, preventing mdadm to assemble md arrays" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83026 in linhdd (universe) "linHDD application broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83027 in gstreamer0.8 (universe) "[apport]  gst-compprep-0.8 crashed with SIGILL in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83028 in linhdd (universe) "linHDD missing menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83029 in Ubuntu "MythTV not installable from Ubuntu repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83031 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse fails to start in Feisty, SIGSEGV in libgobject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83032 in Ubuntu "VmPlayer Kernel Module not accessable in repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83032
<pochu> !info libfaad0
<ubotu> Package libfaad0 does not exist in any distro I know
<pochu> !info libfaad2.0
<ubotu> Package libfaad2.0 does not exist in any distro I know
<pochu> !info libfaad2-0
<ubotu> libfaad2-0: freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - runtime files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 193 kB, installed size 544 kB
<pochu> !info libfaad2-0 dapper
<ubotu> libfaad2-0: freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - runtime files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 193 kB, installed size 544 kB
<Nafallo> oh. it takes more arguments :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83033 in Ubuntu "alternate cd .iso will int install gets to keyboard setup then stops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83034 in gnome-panel (main) "panel-autohide leaves a one-pixel line on the desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83034
<pochu> !info libavcodec0d dapper
<ubotu> Package libavcodec0d does not exist in dapper
<pochu> !info libavcodec0d
<ubotu> libavcodec0d: ffmpeg codec library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1471 kB, installed size 4272 kB
<pochu> !info libavcodec0d feisty
<ubotu> libavcodec0d: ffmpeg codec library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1477 kB, installed size 4280 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83035 in gnome-applets (main) "Disk-Mounter applet does not show all partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83036 in luit (universe) "[apport]  luit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83037 in gthumb (main) "gthumb transformations broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83037
<Hobbsee> mozilla bug #367203
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 367203 in Widget: Gtk "gtk2 dnd implementation broken" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=367203
<Hobbsee> neat :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83041 in gthumb (main) "When rotating files, every other rotation rotates 180 instead of 90" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83042 in Ubuntu "Firefox just disappears on some links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83043 in Ubuntu "my keyboard is missing caracters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83040 in kdebase (main) "fonts aren't properly hinted in KDE applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83044 in gnome-desktop (main) "cursor is a rotating wheel after screensaver exits" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83045 in Ubuntu "Some New Users have a hard time switching to Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83046 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty Herd 3 Install Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83047 in ept (main) "Adept updater hangs while showing list of updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83047
<jwendell> Hobbsee, on bug 83045, there is already a guide
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83045 in ubuntu-docs "Some New Users have a hard time switching to Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83045
<jwendell> Hobbsee, tell him to click on system->help->Ubuntu Book Excerpt
<Hobbsee> jwendell: cool, right.  feel free to :)
<jwendell> Hobbsee, my fingers want to close it ;)
* Hobbsee is half asleep
<Hobbsee> jwendell: go for it
<jwendell> Hobbsee, done :)
<Hobbsee> :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83048 in gnumeric (main) "offset only works for a one-cell range" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82914 in Ubuntu "Huge noise in sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82942 in Ubuntu "No sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83049 in kdebase (main) "kcontrol moduls getting to wide to fit on screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83050 in mdadm (main) "mdadm broken after feisty upgrade, no boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83053 in twisted-web2 (main) "AttributeError: components.Interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83054 in Ubuntu "Lack of "Linux Culture Guide"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83054
<Nafallo> baa
<Nafallo> bddebian: you're lagging today dude ;-)
<bddebian> Boo
<bddebian> Just woke up man :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83055 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes when accessing Yahoo mail after disconnect from Yahoo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83056 in xorg (main) "xorg regression: Keyboard not working after reboot, color-dirt on login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83057 in sound-juicer (main) "Fail to start on second invocation, different device." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83058 in hotkey-setup (main) "Brightness keys support for MSI MegaBook S262" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83059 in Ubuntu "Hibernation button only appears after second time in Feisty Herd 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83060 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83061 in Ubuntu "Typo in "Collecting problem information" window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83062 in grub-splashimages (universe) "Package should install an image by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83062
<pochu> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 64 kB
<pochu> !info compiz-core
<ubotu> compiz-core: OpenGL composition manager - core binaries et al. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 176 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83064 in Ubuntu "no ps/2 keyboard with kernel 2.6.15-27-686-smp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83064
<pochu> !info compiz-settings
<ubotu> Package compiz-settings does not exist in any distro I know
<pochu> !info compiz-settings feisty
<ubotu> Package compiz-settings does not exist in feisty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83066 in linux-meta (main) "no ps/2 keyboard with kernel 2.6.15-27-686-smp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83067 in Ubuntu "start-problem again iBook-G4, see dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83068 in linux-meta (main) "linux-image: SCSI drives inaccessible to parted or any installation tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83069 in ltsp (main) "LTSP build chroot fails [herd 3] " [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83070 in Ubuntu "incorrect behavior fat32 partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83071 in pitivi (universe) "Please sync pitivi (universe) from Debian experimental (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83072 in xorg (main) "Skewed screen - Mobility Radeon X1450 with vesa (only feisty, edgy; dapper is ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83074 in amarok (main) "amarok can't play last.fm, some radio streams (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83075 in gnomebaker (universe) "crash renaming files using keyboard cancel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83076 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with SystemError in filelist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83077 in xfburn (universe) "xfburn fails to burn cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83078 in Ubuntu "Hibernation on Feisty herd 3 doesn't wake for Sun Ultra 20 Work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83079 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Laptop doesn't go sleep *always*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83080 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes on start and manage options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83081 in Ubuntu "soft link not activated after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83082 in eagle-usb (main) "no firmware for eagle-based modems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83082
<pochu> !info beryl edgy
<ubotu> Package beryl does not exist in edgy
<pochu> !info beryl
<ubotu> Package beryl does not exist in any distro I know
<crimsun> we do not ship beryl-core, beryl, or those binaries.
<crimsun> we do, however, have beryl-manager
<crimsun> so, beryl-manager bugs are legit, but the others aren't.
<Nafallo> !info beryl-settings
<ubotu> Package beryl-settings does not exist in any distro I know
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83083 in gxine (main) "gxine startup error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83083
<geser> beryl-manager from ubuntu isn't installable
<geser> the bugs against it are also for packages from beryl-project.org or some other repository
<crimsun> I tend to blanket reject all beryl bugs, but I'll at least look at beryl-manager ones
<geser> I check the version from the apport reports but I haven't seen one yet for the version in ubuntu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83084 in firefox (main) "Printing of java applets doesn't work with firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83085 in gnome-app-install (main) "Cannot install Adobe PDF reader and Ardour GTK via Add/Remove..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83086 in opencv (universe) "[Sync Request]  opencv (1.0.0-1) from debian experimental/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83087 in krb5-auth-dialog (universe) "Shows window after 'kdestroy'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83088 in Ubuntu "power mgmt. doesn't offer susp / hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83089 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Removing append="quiet" from yaboot.conf causes kernel oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83090 in gcstar (universe) "[Sync Request]  gcstar (1.0.0-1) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83091 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83092 in scribus-ng (universe) "[Sync]  request for scribus-ng from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83093 in ubuntu-meta (main) "inspiron 640m livecd issues (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83095 in Ubuntu "Suspend broken on upgrade to Feisty 2/03 with Sony Vaio PCV-RX850 Desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83096 in linux-meta (main) "(feisty, alsa-driver) NULL pointer in snd_hda_codec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83097 in python-gammu (universe) "versions <= 0.16 don't work with python 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83098 in compiz (universe) "Focus shouldn't change when taking screenshot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83100 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  powerpc - mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGILL during Desktop init" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83101 in network-manager (main) "network manager reports "no network" even after adding the "static"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83102 in electricsheep (universe) "xscreensaver/twinview resolution issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83103 in Ubuntu "French translation is lost after an update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83104 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83105 in apport (main) "Please do not display crash reports for non-Ubuntu programs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83106 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  wxvlc crashed with SIGSEGV in mpeg2_idct_copy_mmxext()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83107 in Ubuntu "In Feisty as of 2/03, formerly working suspend/resume now needs ctrl-alt-F7 to fully resume." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83108 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with GError in open_online()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83109 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus freezes after simple actions." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83110 in mypasswordsafe (universe) "MyPasswordSafe crashes when it can't write to a VFAT partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83111 in Ubuntu "acpi=force required for Acer Aspire 1315" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83112 in nautilus (main) "Does not launch audacious correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83113 in postfix (main) "postfix: calls lsb_release, which slows down the boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83116 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with KeyError in remove_service()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83114 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "[Herd3]  Kernel oops while booting Live CD (dup-of: 78386)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83115 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83117 in totem (main) "totem does change title on streaming media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83118 in firefox (main) "Some components are non-free" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83119 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on opening a new window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83120 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83122 in smart-notifier (universe) "smart-notifier contains explicit python2.4 depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83123 in apport (main) "Some GNOME HIG violations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83124 in gawk-doc (main) "info not properly installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83124
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-04
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83125 in equivs (universe) "FTBFS: debian/rules: whitespace issue in POD rules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83126 in abiword (main) "Incorrect keyboard mapping used for shortcuts when xorg.conf's "XkbLayout" has multiple mappings." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83126
<tsmithe> /hug coNP
<coNP> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83127 in supertuxkart (universe) ".desktop file missing" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83129 in rhythmbox (main) "audio streams repeat continuously when ended" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83128 in gedit (main) "Gedit crashes after certain mouse clicks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83130 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83131 in Ubuntu "kernel oops booting herd3 desktop powerpc cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83131
<jrib> If I ask for info on a bug and 2 months later still don't have a response should I close the bug or just leave it there until the ubuntu version stops being supported?
<jrib> bug 53902
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53902 in Ubuntu "KDE development files and modules won't install" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83132 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezes Ubuntu Suddenly - Reboot needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83133 in f-spot (main) "[Feisty]  f-spot: "Export to Folder" breaks when the folder name contains a single quote (')" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83134 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu installer crashes when looking at partition table on a RAID1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83135 in vlc (universe) "froze, then crashed unexpectedly when watching a avi file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83137 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio not in group pulse-rt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83138 in ubiquity (main) "[Herd3]  Hangs while detecting hardware/filesystems and copying  installation logs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83139 in gapti (universe) "[apport]  gapti crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83141 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl-xgl crashed with SIGSEGV in _glapi_set_dispatch()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83142 in gedit (main) "[apport]  gedit crashed with SIGSEGV when trying to change input method" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83143 in Ubuntu "herd 3 network manager false no connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83143
<pochu> should I close a bug report if it's a feature request (explaining why and what to do) or instead of that, should I open a feature request, and link our bug to that feature request?
<pochu> I think if it was a bug, I should do it, but it's not a bug
<pochu> Hobbsee: do you know it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83144 in ubiquity (main) "Partitioner crash - fresh install of Ubuntu Feisty Herd 2 from CD " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83145 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Older ATI Radeons not supported from fglrx driver above 8.28.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83146 in stopmotion (universe) "stopmotion crashed while changing snapshot mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83147 in mesa-utils (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83147
<Hobbsee> pochu: which bug?
<pochu> Hobbsee: I've just rejected it, but we could reopen it :) Bug 83098
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83098 in compiz "Focus shouldn't change when taking screenshot" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83098
<pochu> Hobbsee: what do you think?
<Hobbsee> pochu: i'd reprot that on the compiz tracker, link it, and mark the ubuntu one as a wishlist
<pochu> Hobbsee: I'm not a member of ubuntuQA ;)
<Hobbsee> pochu: fixed :)
<pochu> Hobbsee: however, I'll report it on the compiz tracker ;)
<Hobbsee> okay :)
<pochu> and link ours to it
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83148 in f-spot (main) "f-spot fatal error on launch (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83149 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashed while playing long podcast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83151 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Herd 3 fails to start X on Inspiron 5100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83152 in control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashes on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83153 in Ubuntu "Kernel does not load suspend image after suspend-to-disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83154 in evolution (main) "ms-tnef attachment not readable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83154
<pochu> bye guys!
<pochu> see you :)
<Hobbsee> bye!
<pochu> Hobbsee: I reported the compiz bug upstream :)
<pochu> bye!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83155 in k3b (main) "cd automount stops working after k3b" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83156 in evms (main) "evmsgui crashes in Make File System - Options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83157 in beagle (main) "beagle crashed within 5 min of startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83158 in kdmtheme (universe) "Please sync kdmtheme (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83159 in kde-kdm-themes (universe) "Please sync kde-kdm-themes (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83160 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with  SyntaxError in sound()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83162 in kimdaba (universe) "please remove kimdaba from the archive (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83163 in meta-kde-extras (universe) "Please sync meta-kde-extras (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83164 in vym (universe) "Please sync vym (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83161 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu v6.10 i386 installation crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83168 in Ubuntu "please sync karchiver from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83169 in Ubuntu "please sync kxgenerator from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83169
<ash211> can anyone running feisty confirm bug 60898?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60898 in konversation "Konversation Crashes on DCC Chat" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83170 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83171 in firefox (main) "www.sony.com bug when using the menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83172 in Ubuntu "Jigdo for feisty herd-3 is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83173 in slab (universe) "applet needs to be clicked twice to open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83174 in usbmount (universe) "usbmount: merge new debian version 0.0.14.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83175 in mozplugger (universe) "[feisty]  mozplugger depends should be satisfied by firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83176 in courier (universe) "courier: merge new debian version 0.53.3-4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83177 in Ubuntu "update-app-install.0.crash (herd 3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83178 in network-manager (main) "[feisty]  nm-applet claims wired connection when its wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83179 in Ubuntu "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with TypeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83180 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges conflicts with software updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83181 in erlang (universe) "erlang-base keeps wings3d from starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83183 in Ubuntu "Intel HD Audio Controller (rev 02) - Mic not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83182 in efingerd (universe) "[Merge]  efingerd 1.6.2.5ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83185 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83187 in ejabberd (universe) "please sync ejabberd 1.1.2-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83188 in yaboot (main) "Ramdisk load failed at the first reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83191 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "finished processes are not removed completely from list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83192 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "madwifi can't be loaded during the livecd boot (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83193 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83194 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when switching video mode at filecabi.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83195 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn Herd 3 server installation fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83196 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "unable to draw arcs in OOo2 Draw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83197 in firefox (main) "crash on wine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83198 in Ubuntu "[feisty herd3]  widescreen not supported by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83199 in poppler (main) "Cairo build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83201 in f-spot (main) "[feisty herd3]  f-spot crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83200 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-6 does not boot with lost interrupt error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83202 in seahorse (universe) "key cache icon in notification area is almost identical to lock screen icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83204 in Ubuntu "No sound after updating to 2.6.20-6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83205 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "linux-image-2.6.17-50-generic crash when mounting NFS4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83207 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Synaptics Touchpad occasionally blocked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83203 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83206 in bootchart (main) "No chart genereted after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83208 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse-preferences help button doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83209 in control-center (main) "system-preferences-sound crash after I click 'Test' next to Sound Capture in the Devices tab." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83210 in control-center (main) "[Feisty]  Gnome desktop background preferences doesn't show the correct wallpapers size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83211 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with PartmanOptionError in must_find_one_script()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83211
<christof-kr> the "(Empty)" nautilus bug should be fixed now =)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83212 in Ubuntu "Theme manager crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83214 in bayonne (universe) "bayonne crashed on ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83215 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtrv music plugin crashes trying to play m4a encoded file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83216 in Ubuntu "beryl Desktop under Gnome freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83217 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in MakeBackendWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83218 in mpt-status (universe) "Please sync mpt-status (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83219 in kimwitu++ (universe) "Please sync kimwitu++ (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83220 in gosa (universe) "Please sync gosa (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83221 in Ubuntu "Via VT6102 (Rhine II) ethernet not working on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83222 in openoffice.org (main) "Drop-down toolbar doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83224 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper doesn't work in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83225 in Ubuntu "Quick cam not found with Camerama" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83225
<neutrinomass> What is responsible for that thing that pops up when I change my laptop's volume using the fn keys ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83226 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "ati driver proces 'atieventsd' takes 100% CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83227 in contacts (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync contacts (0.3-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83229 in firefox (main) "could not close window with ctrl-W until I clicked on the	background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83228 in nautilus (main) "Mouse icon won't change after deleting a file while using "single click to activate items"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83230 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in on_back_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83231 in initramfs-tools (main) "linux software RAID not working after herd 3 installation.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83231
<cypher1> !seen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83232 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83232
<cypher1> !seen Keybuk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen keybuk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83233 in rhythmbox (main) "Spec easy-codec-installation not implented to Rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83234 in Ubuntu "vmware server 1.01 installation fails on fresh edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83235 in Ubuntu "DHCP IP lease fails (ipw3945)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83236 in bittorrent (main) "bittorrent crashes randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83165 in network-manager "Network manager fails wifi config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83167 in network-manager "X freezes after fglrx install via app-installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83238 in cairo-clock (universe) "close button in about dialog not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83238
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: you got a sec?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83239 in gedit (main) "Shell output window expands little by little each time after exiting the application the opening it again." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83243 in Ubuntu "keyboard problem after resume from hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83140 in Ubuntu "Live CD freezes on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83166 in Ubuntu "Gnome Partition Editor interface problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83263 in keepassx (universe) "crash when autotyping using special/upper unicode characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83266 in Ubuntu "Installer detects HD as SCSI (sda*) rather than IDE (hda*) [Herd3] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83264 in banshee (universe) "banshee crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83267 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-send crashed with IndexError in connect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83268 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Hardware database submit hangs on network card detection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83269 in banshee (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83270 in firefox (main) "Firefox closed down after completing the loading of a page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83271 in star (universe) "star package does not include star-match(1) man page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83272 in gconf-editor (main) "[apport]  gconf-editor crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83273 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crashes when deleting open folder in tree view" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83274 in human-icon-theme (main) "Improved "process-stop" Human icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83275 in Ubuntu "Unable to add keyboard layout switcher panel applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83276 in kdebase (main) "konqueror doesn't remember last used view profile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83277 in kdebase (main) "konqueror view modes are not configurable within UI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83278 in Ubuntu "Phantom space in Notification Area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83279 in telepathy-inspector (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-inspector crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83279
<thotz> Which further information could be useful for this bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/83020 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83020 in Ubuntu "Very slow BootUp and SwitchOff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> thotz: Version numbers, if this is happening on feisty/edgy send the bug to upstart and let Scott deal with it from there, https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/main/+bugs
<AlexLatchford> I believe that would be a good course of action
<thotz> ok. thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83280 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to edgy: segmentation fault updating libc6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83281 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox doesn't respond to multimedia keys in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83282 in compiz (universe) "bogus complaint about missing GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83283 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  When automatically logged in, cannot switch to other user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83285 in atanks (universe) "[apport]  atanks crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83284 in onboard "Preferences dialogue messy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83284
<manchicken> So, if I want to find all bugs for adept, I would go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/adept/+bugs, right?
<pochu> manchicken: right :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83286 in gnome-panel (main) "no lock option for bottom and top panels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83288 in mozilla-firefox-adblock (universe) "firefox adblock doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83289 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel not reporting battery/direct mains correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83290 in linux-meta (main) "kernel 2.6.20 problem on asus centrino, acpi=off partial solve" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83292 in chiark-tcl (universe) "Please sync chiark-tcl (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83291 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn heard3 live CD gets stuck checking filesystem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83293 in bbclone (universe) "Please sync bbclone (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83294 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Evolution is always offline when I start it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83295 in Ubuntu "DVD drive spins at too high speed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83295
<pochu> !info vmware-server-kernel-modules edgy
<ubotu> Package vmware-server-kernel-modules does not exist in edgy
<pochu> !info vmware-server-kernel-modules
<ubotu> Package vmware-server-kernel-modules does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<pochu> !info vmware-server-kernel-modules feisty
<ubotu> vmware-server-kernel-modules: vmware-server kernel module dependency package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6.20.6 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83296 in Ubuntu "beryl crashs on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83297 in koffice (main) ""Name insertion" in kformula does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83298 in Ubuntu "Hibernation ugly at best" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83298
<pochu> anybody using edgy?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83299 in gnome-panel (main) "error loading system monitor capplet on gnome-panel" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83300 in faac (multiverse) "FAAC hangs during processing arbitrarily long files (seems fixed in 1.25)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83301 in Ubuntu "herd3 desktop: gnome does not start on powerbook G4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83302 in mailody (universe) "Please sync 0.4.0-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83303 in Ubuntu "Installation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83306 in Ubuntu "Beryl Crashes when starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83307 in network-manager (main) "I hate being prompted for a password to access a wireless network" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83307
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> don't use WEP then :-)
<pochu> Nafallo: that bug is annoying
<pochu> and I don't like my neighbours connecting my network ;)
<pochu> though I sometimes connect theirs :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83311 in Ubuntu "microphone dosen't work in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83311
<Nafallo> ehrm...
<Nafallo> and you use WEP? :-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83309 in dvdrip (multiverse) "Please sync dvdrip from Debian Multimedia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83310 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in panel_make_unique_desktop_uri()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83310
<pochu> Nafallo: I do :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83312 in hwinfo (universe) "Please sync hwinfo from Debian" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83312
<Nafallo> WEP is like... easy to crack ;-)
<pochu> Nafallo: but you are too far from me to crack my network ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83313 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  Serial Ata drive not recognize in 2.6.20 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83313
<Nafallo> pochu: probably :-). Will need to find someone local to send me the out.ivs ;-)
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83314 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Installer - No Mouse Clicks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83314
<pochu> anybody with edgy can try to install vmware to confirm/unconfirm bug 83032?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83032 in vmware-player "VmPlayer Kernel Module not accessable in repositories" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83315 in bluez-gnome (main) "bt-applet crash without using it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83316 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash - No apparent reason (Segmentation Fault)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83317 in eclipse (universe) "Reproducible Eclipse Crash with lang/langmapping.php from tikiwiki" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83317
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> hi coNP!
<coNP> it seems that 83032 uses a non supported repository
<coNP> it does not look like an ubuntu one
<pochu> I think so
<pochu> but I can't confirm that
<pochu> and the reported hasn't answered
<coNP> I can confirm that vmware-player can be installed
<coNP> on both edgy & feisty
<coNP> if you use the "regular" repositories
<pochu> :)
<pochu> then I'll reject it ;)
<pochu> thanks coNP!
<coNP> yw, pochu
<pochu> yw?
<coNP> I made a comment
<coNP> yw = your welcome
<coNP> your -> you are, of course :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83318 in xcardii (universe) "Segmentation fault on start " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83319 in gnome-blog (universe) "[apport]  gnome-blog-poster crashed with TypeError in setStringValuePairs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83320 in acpi-support (main) "display remains blank after closing and re-opening the lid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83320
<pochu> coNP: what are you working on now?
<coNP> actually non-ubuntu things
<coNP> therefore this unusually little noise from me today :)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> !info opera feisty
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty
<pochu> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<pochu> wasn't opera in multiverse?
<stgraber> I think it was in edgy-commercial
<crimsun> dapper-commercial.
<pochu> is that an official repo?
<pochu> didn't know about it
<stgraber> that's the one from canonical
<pochu> or is the canonical one?
<pochu> :)
<pochu> thanks :)
<stgraber> http://archive.canonical.com/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83321 in update-manager (main) "dapper to edgy fails due to x11-common" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83323 in gnome-mount (main) "partition name is just an underscore when mounting via places menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83323
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-28
<ubotu> New bug: #186470 in gvfs (main) "Dragging from a app produces an error message from Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186470
<ubotu> New bug: #186473 in ubuntu "Gutsyx64 on HP 6715b AMD64 x2 only sees one core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186473
<ubotu> New bug: #186474 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird will not forward message from filter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186474
<ubotu> New bug: #186476 in ubuntu "screen gets faded out when watching video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186476
<ubotu> New bug: #186477 in gnumeric (main) "Please merge gnumeric 1.8.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186477
<ubotu> New bug: #186480 in gnome-menus (main) "Please sponsor gnome-menus 2.21.90 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186480
<ubotu> New bug: #186483 in obexftp (main) "Please include python bindings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186483
<ubotu> New bug: #186484 in libwnck (main) "Please sponsor libwnck 2.21.90 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186484
<ubotu> New bug: #186485 in ktorrent-kde4 (universe) "ktorrent-kde4 new upstream" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186485
<ubotu> New bug: #186486 in libmtp (main) "libmtp 0.2.5-1 merge from debian " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186486
<ubotu> New bug: #186487 in gnome-desktop (main) "Please sponsor gnome-desktop 2.21.90 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186487
<ubotu> New bug: #186488 in strigi (main) "Strigi preferences reset at reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186488
<ubotu> New bug: #186490 in gnome-panel (main) "Wrong capitalisation in packaging (debian/)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186490
<ubotu> New bug: #186491 in strigi (main) "Suggestion to improve strigi usability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186491
<ubotu> New bug: #186492 in strigi (main) "Strigi-applet window does not work properly when typing the query" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186492
<ubotu> New bug: #186494 in hal-info (main) "information in keymap quirk file is ignored on acer extensa 5620" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186494
<ubotu> New bug: #186495 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] atheme-services" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186495
<ubotu> New bug: #186497 in nautilus (main) "Hardy Alpha 3 Nautilus won't run executable files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186497
<ubotu> New bug: #186498 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186498
<ubotu> New bug: #186499 in hotkey-setup (main) "Special key to launch the browser does not work (Toshiba Satellite M70-249)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186499
<ubotu> New bug: #186500 in ubuntu "SA60XX philips auidio player not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186500
<ubotu> New bug: #186501 in f-spot (main) "package f-spot 0.4.1-4ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186501
<ubotu> New bug: #186502 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186502
<ubotu> New bug: #186503 in mono (main) "package libmono-winforms1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186503
<ubotu> New bug: #186504 in mono (main) "package libmono-winforms2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186504
<ubotu> New bug: #186505 in mono (main) "package mono-gac 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186505
<ubotu> New bug: #186509 in tomboy (main) "package tomboy 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186509
<ubotu> New bug: #186510 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186510
<ubotu> New bug: #186506 in mono (main) "package mono-runtime 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186506
<ubotu> New bug: #186507 in f-spot (main) "package f-spot 0.4.1-4ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186507
<ubotu> New bug: #186508 in mono (main) "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186508
<ubotu> New bug: #186511 in qgis (universe) "package libqgis1 0.8.1-2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libqgis_core.so', which is also in package libqgis1-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186511
<ubotu> New bug: #186512 in qgis (universe) "package libqgis1 0.8.1-2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libqgis_core.so', which is also in package libqgis1-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186512
<ubotu> New bug: #186513 in firefox (main) "Error Code When Run in Terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186513
<ubotu> New bug: #186514 in brasero (main) "No status whilst copying data DVD to is after 2048MB copied to hard drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186514
<ubotu> New bug: #186515 in ubuntu "best wireless conection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186515
<ubotu> New bug: #186516 in gthumb (main) "New computer with Ubuntu and opened gthumb Image Viewer to import photos from  Ricoh CaplioR3 camera , import worked but no images are visable. Files described a text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186516
<ubotu> New bug: #186517 in evms (universe) "LUKS (cryptsetup) + evms = unbootable machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186517
<ubotu> New bug: #186521 in mono (main) "package mono-runtime 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186521
<ubotu> New bug: #186522 in thunderbird (main) "not able to configure." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186522
<ubotu> New bug: #186523 in xserver-xorg-video-amd (main) "Please sync xserver-xorg-video-amd (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186523
<ubotu> New bug: #186527 in cupsys (main) "cupsys fails to install or run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186527
<ubotu> New bug: #186528 in openoffice.org (main) "Converting my OpenOffice 2.3.0 document to a PDF stripped out all of the quotation marks." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186528
<ubotu> New bug: #186529 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186529
<ubotu> New bug: #186532 in compiz (main) "[Hardy]compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop() (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186532
<ubotu> New bug: #186534 in kdebase (main) "konsole not using selected color scheme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186534
<ubotu> New bug: #186537 in wine (universe) "wine + flash bios app crash plus errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186537
<ubotu> New bug: #186538 in wget (main) "Upgrade to Wget 1.11" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186538
<ubotu> New bug: #186540 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "NVidia and Intel wireless driver should have separate restricted-* packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186540
<RAOF> Owch.  Someone's tried to flash their bios from wine?
<ubotu> New bug: #186545 in exmap (universe) "Missing kernel module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186545
<ubotu> New bug: #186547 in php5 (main) "Include a non-exist file caused segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186547
<ubotu> New bug: #186555 in ubuntu "numlock by default " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186555
<ubotu> New bug: #186557 in ubuntu "ubuntu repair nightmare." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186557
<ubotu> New bug: #186562 in evolution (main) "Evolution is not storing "message read" tag on IMAP folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186562
<ubotu> New bug: #186563 in gsl (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186563
<ubotu> New bug: #186569 in gvfs (main) "cannot delete files off of an Fuse mounted NTFS partition in nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186569
<ubotu> New bug: #186570 in gforge (universe) "[gforge] [CVE-2007-0176] missing input sanitising" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186570
<ubotu> New bug: #186571 in pulseaudio (main) "[pulseaudio] [CVE-2008-0008] programming error which could lead to localprivilege escalation " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186571
<ubotu> New bug: #186572 in yarssr (universe) "[yarssr] [CVE-2007-5837] missing input sanitising could result in execution of arbitrary shell commands " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186572
<ubotu> New bug: #186372 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 151200)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186372
<ubotu> New bug: #186574 in linux-meta (main) "divide error in 2.6.20-15-server-amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186574
<ubotu> New bug: #186575 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed during blocklist import" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186575
<ubotu> New bug: #186577 in buildbot (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186577
<ubotu> New bug: #186578 in icu (main) "[libicu] [CVE-2007-4770] [CVE-2007-4771] potential execution of arbitrary code via malformed regular expressions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186578
<ubotu> New bug: #186579 in lxml (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186579
<ubotu> New bug: #186583 in file-roller (main) "[Gutsy] attempt to create archive in dir without writing permissions creates archive in user home without notification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186583
<fishor> RAOF: looks like some one try to extrackt bios from bios-flash utility with wine, but it need HAL ( hardware abstraktion layer ) i think this will be newer implemented
<ubotu> New bug: #186300 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122438)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186300
<ubotu> New bug: #186406 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186406
<ubotu> New bug: #186589 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "X freezes frequently with ati on Radeon 9800 PRO" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186589
<markvandenborre> any idea where I can find Till Kamppeter?
<ubotu> New bug: #186591 in ubuntu "7.10 alternate text install cant set where to install grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186591
<ubotu> New bug: #186593 in update-notifier (main) ""Software packages volume detected" alert won't go under any other window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186593
<crimsun> markvandenborre: he's not online yet
<markvandenborre> crimsun: where am I most likely to find him?
<markvandenborre> which channel I mean
<crimsun> probably #ubuntu-devel
<markvandenborre> see the last comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/151145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151145 in gtk+2.0 "Evince print fails with Postscript driver" [Low,New]
<markvandenborre> this is _really_ costing me a lot of credibility
<markvandenborre> it's almost certainly something on the gtk level
<markvandenborre> gtkprint I mean
<ubotu> New bug: #186546 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_data_input_stream_read_line()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186546
<markvandenborre> and I'm not sure what to do to troubleshoot it
<ubotu> New bug: #186594 in update-notifier (main) ""Software packages volume detected" window uses incorrect capitalization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186594
<markvandenborre> crimsun: if you think someone else might be able to help better
<markvandenborre> to find the cause I mean
<markvandenborre> please point me in the right direction
<markvandenborre> I am really lucky that my boss is ok with me reverting pdf functionality to xpdf
<markvandenborre> instead of evince because of this
<markvandenborre> and that not that many other programs are being used
<markvandenborre> that use the gtkprint layer
<ubotu> New bug: #186542 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186542
<ubotu> New bug: #186595 in update-notifier (main) "Enter key doesn't work in "Software packages volume detected" window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186595
<crimsun> markvandenborre: seb128 may have some clues on it.
<markvandenborre> crimsun: thx
<seb128> what?
<markvandenborre> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/151145 (see last comment)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151145 in gtk+2.0 "Evince print fails with Postscript driver" [Low,New]
<seb128> no clue about this one
<markvandenborre> I have 4 machines, of which 3 with a clean 7.10 install, one with an upgraded feisty install
<markvandenborre> seb128: wouldn't it best be upgraded in priority?
<seb128> you can do that will not make a real difference
<seb128> I've no printer to test that
<seb128> and nobody else is looking at GTK bugs
<markvandenborre> seb128: what do you suggest me to do?
<markvandenborre> should I send you a machine?
<seb128> debug it
<seb128> send it on bugzilla if that's a GTK bug, maybe upstream has an idea about it, though they are busy
<ubotu> New bug: #186599 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "fails to remove tags sometimes" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186599
<seb128> no, having a box is only part of the issue, the other is that we have thousand of bugs by people looking at those
<seb128> so it's not humanly possible to fix everything
<markvandenborre> I'm perfectly aware of the huge workload resting on your shoulders
<markvandenborre> should I start looking at upstream?
<seb128> that would be nice
<markvandenborre> right, I guess I'll have to try that then
<seb128> this bug is confusing
<seb128> looks like a collection of different comments and users
<markvandenborre> should I report a separate one?
<seb128> you can
<seb128> could be nice to try if gtk-demo prints correctly
<markvandenborre> I didn't want to overcharge you with stuff
<seb128> it's not clear if that's a cupsys or gtk issue
<markvandenborre> seb128: small gtkprint jobs get through correctly
<markvandenborre> big xpdf print jobs get through correctly
<seb128> you mean printing small pdfs with evince works correctly?
<markvandenborre> but big evince or eog print jobs fail
<markvandenborre> yes
<seb128> k
<seb128> maybe open a new bug with a gtk and a cuspsys task
<markvandenborre> ok
<seb128> and attach the debug cupsys logs when trying to print there
<seb128> that might point to something gtk does that cupsys doesn't like
<markvandenborre> ok, will do
<markvandenborre> btw, thx for your wonderful work!
<markvandenborre> I really appreciate it!
<seb128> you are welcome ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #186604 in sear (universe) "Please sync sear 0.6.3+cvs20080127-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186604
<ubotu> New bug: #186535 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in dlclose()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186535
<Iulian> Since I couldn't find any duplicates can someone please set the Importance to Low on this bug #182894 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182894 in gdesklets "gdesklets doesn.t work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182894
<ubotu> New bug: #186460 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_path_is_absolute()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186460
<ubotu> New bug: #186478 in rhythmbox (main) ": _cache->open() failed, please report." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186478
<ubotu> New bug: #186605 in nrss (universe) "[hardy] nrss can't retrieve RSS feeds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186605
<ubotu> New bug: #186609 in ubuntu "kde4-core packages not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186609
<ubotu> New bug: #186610 in pkg-create-dbgsym (main) "pkg_create_dbgsym fails if objcopy can't recognize the file format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186610
<ubotu> New bug: #186621 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager Upgrade 7.10 to 7.10 (?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186621
<ubotu> New bug: #186623 in grub (main) "Cannot set lock option in menu.lst without being overriden by update-grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186623
<ubotu> New bug: #186456 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186456
<ubotu> New bug: #186375 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186375
<ubotu> New bug: #186626 in command-not-found (main) "phpize is missing from program.d database" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186626
<ubotu> New bug: #186632 in language-pack-it (main) "[hardy]italian language pack not recognised even if it is installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186632
<ubotu> New bug: #186633 in ubuntu "[hardy] After disk space exhausted, a key is written to .gconf that disallows login and has to be manually removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186633
<ubotu> New bug: #186637 in ubuntu "initrd - missing /conf/conf.d/cryptroot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186637
<ubotu> New bug: #186635 in gnome-panel (main) "unknown change to workplace switcher changed pref interface and lowered # of workspace from 4 to 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186635
<ubotu> New bug: #186636 in amule (universe) "amule crashes in hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186636
<ubotu> New bug: #186638 in debian-installer (main) "Disk partitioning takes too long to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186638
<ubotu> New bug: #186639 in jockey (restricted) "hardy ubuntu-desktop package update doesn't install jockey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186639
<ubotu> New bug: #186644 in ubuntu "power manager blocks system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186644
<ubotu> New bug: #184494 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in mpeg2_slice()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184494
<ubotu> New bug: #186201 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_module_use()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186201
<ubotu> New bug: #186618 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186618
<ubotu> New bug: #182345 in nautilus-actions "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_remove_dir()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182345
<ubotu> New bug: #182534 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182534
<ubotu> New bug: #185488 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185488
<ubotu> New bug: #186647 in elisa (universe) "promote to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186647
<ubotu> New bug: #185360 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV 8.04" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185360
<ubotu> New bug: #185408 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185408
<ubotu> New bug: #186011 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186011
<ubotu> New bug: #186649 in nautilus (main) "Creating an empty png image crashes nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186649
<ubotu> New bug: #186650 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] font size suddenly shrinks for each new window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186650
<ubotu> New bug: #184894 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184894
<ubotu> New bug: #186653 in update-manager (main) "Update to 7.04 crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186653
<ubotu> New bug: #186655 in evince (main) "Some pages appear blank when printing/previewing PDFs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186655
<ubotu> New bug: #186659 in ubuntu "Conflict with Graphic Card In Kubuntu&Edubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186659
<ubotu> New bug: #186662 in openoffice.org-dictionaries (main) "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-it None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-it.list] failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_it_IT.dic', che si trova anche nel pacchetto openoffice.org-hyphenation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186662
<bddebian> Boo
<seb128> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi seb128
<ubotu> New bug: #186664 in linux (main) "Cd audio unreadable with Optiarc DVD RW" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186664
<ubotu> New bug: #184694 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV while opening IMAP inbox" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184694
<ubotu> New bug: #186663 in ggz-gtk-client (universe) "main inclusion request" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186663
<ubotu> New bug: #186666 in ubuntu "Hardy cannot recognize sis191 network adaptor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186666
<ubotu> New bug: #186668 in python-qt3 (main) "Please merge python-qt3 3.17.4-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186668
<fishor> haw can i find out, to which application belong particular window
<fishor> i think there was some command line tool
<ubotu> New bug: #186670 in ubuntu "nautilus error report when login (ctrl alt back) (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186670
<ubotu> New bug: #186665 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in nautilus_bookmark_list_load_file()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186665
<Iulian> fishor: I think this is what you're looking for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage - section "Find the program executable"
<fishor> Iulian: jo! thank you :)
<Iulian> Don't mention it.
<ubotu> New bug: #186672 in gnome-terminal (main) "input into Gnome terminal was written invisibly " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186672
<ubotu> New bug: #186674 in openoffice.org (main) "Open office org 2.3 crashes while spellchecking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186674
<ubotu> New bug: #186673 in anjuta (universe) "Anjuta Dependencies not well satisfied in synaptic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186673
<ubotu> New bug: #186676 in libusb (main) "libusb does not retrieve any devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186676
<ubotu> New bug: #186680 in ubuntu "No color in Video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186680
<ubotu> New bug: #174696 in dell "No audio over HDMI on XPS M1330" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174696
<ubotu> New bug: #186681 in gcc-defaults (main) "Enable support for garbage collection in objective-c (libobjc_gc)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186681
<ubotu> New bug: #186682 in ubuntu "BIOS stuck in POST only after restarting from Ubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186682
<ubotu> New bug: #186685 in mono (main) "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186685
<ubotu> New bug: #186686 in linux-source-2.6.24 "[Hardy Feature Request] Add EDD support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186686
<ubotu> New bug: #186691 in tinycdb (main) "problem compiling postfix due a tinycdb compilation problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186691
<ubotu> New bug: #186694 in update-manager-core (main) "update-manager-core dapper backport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186694
<ubotu> New bug: #186696 in evince "Rendering issues in Evince" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186696
<ubotu> New bug: #186698 in ubuntu "X applications lose keyboard input sporadically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186698
<ubotu> New bug: #186703 in dsniff (universe) "msgsnarf crash on MSN data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186703
<ubotu> New bug: #186706 in gnomebaker (universe) "gnomebaker window height to small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186706
<ubotu> New bug: #186707 in drupal5 (universe) "Please merge drupal5 5.6-2 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186707
<ubotu> New bug: #186708 in gedit (main) "Signe Euro (€)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186708
<ubotu> New bug: #186709 in hardening-wrapper (universe) "Please sync hardening-wrapper 1.5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186709
<ubotu> New bug: #186710 in clamtk (universe) "should use policykit to escalate privileges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186710
<ubotu> New bug: #184542 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184542
<ubotu> New bug: #186711 in debian-installer (main) "The installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so. The install cannot continue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186711
<ubotu> New bug: #186714 in firefox (main) "Firefox refusing to run cgi scripts on local host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186714
<ubotu> New bug: #186713 in keytouch (universe) "[hardy] keytouch blocks logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186713
<ubotu> New bug: #186721 in banshee (universe) "banshee libtaglib2.0-cil missing dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186721
<ubotu> New bug: #186726 in firefox (main) "No sound with adobe flashplayer 9 in Mozilla" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186726
<ubotu> New bug: #186725 in ubuntu-meta (main) "System has frequent hiccups of unresponsiveness" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186725
<ubotu> New bug: #186728 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "Can not compile awn-extras againist package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186728
<ubotu> New bug: #186729 in kio-umountwrapper (main) "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186729
<ubotu> New bug: #186730 in gcc-4.2 (main) "g++ -m32 can't link on amd64 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186730
<ubotu> New bug: #185269 in dell "Incorrect Chinese Characters in Firstboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185269
<ubotu> New bug: #186753 in gnome-games (main) "Fallback theme for 'aisleriot' not loaded properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186753
<ubotu> New bug: #186754 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "GTK integration could use some polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186754
<ubotu> New bug: #186756 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "allow a keyboard shortcut for "open in a new tab"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186756
<ubotu> New bug: #186763 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[Gutsy] [gnome 2.20.1] screensaver set me online when screen turn off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186763
<ubotu> New bug: #186764 in ubuntu "GoogleEarth leads into "drmWaitVBlank returned -1" error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186764
<daxroc> Evening all
<ubotu> New bug: #186771 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "use more GTK stock icons." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186771
<daxroc> Testing alpha 3 here and with "TwinView" enabled I get a transparent area where the gnome bar would be on the second monitor , Throwing it out here because I think the latest nvidia drivers are buggy ?
<daxroc> Window corruption also occurs in the transparent area when they intersect, it persists through rotation of the cube.
<persia> daxroc: That does sound like a bug.  Probably worth filing it in launchpad.  On the other hand, fixing the nvidia drivers is tricky, as the source is not available :(
<ubotu> New bug: #186777 in scrollkeeper (main) "scrollceeper segfaults, can't (un)install tomboy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186777
<daxroc> persia: Yea, not sure if its misconfiguration on my part , seems less buggy with an actual bar in position on the second monitor, corruption still occurs if windows mange to get placed under it
<ubotu> New bug: #186782 in ubuntu "Install window is larger than hardly's desktop in safe graphic in laptop and it's not changeable." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186782
<ubotu> New bug: #186783 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Please sync a new version from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186783
<ubotu> New bug: #186784 in postgresql-common (main) "PostgreSQL upgrades should use pg_upgradecluster hook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186784
 * thekorn kicks launchpad, too many oops these days :(
<ubotu> New bug: #186788 in ubuntu "System hangs when transferring large files with scp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186788
<ubotu> New bug: #186794 in gtk2-engines-murrine (main) "Running VMware Server Console with Murrine as GTK engine doesn't look right" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186794
<ubotu> New bug: #186797 in lyx (universe) "Lyx has several packaging problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186797
<ubotu> New bug: #186802 in griffith (universe) "Please sync griffith 0.9.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186802
<ubotu> New bug: #186804 in zope-cmfplone (universe) "python-openid 2.0.2 breaks plone openid login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186804
<ubotu> New bug: #186805 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 "[xps1330] internal microphone does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186805
<ubotu> New bug: #186806 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed after unmounting 2 GB flash disk. (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186806
<ubotu> New bug: #186807 in ubuntu "copying a disk leaves a .iso file in /tmp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186807
<ubotu> New bug: #186817 in osso-af-settings (main) "incorrect value defined for desktopentrydir in osso-af-settings.pc.in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186817
<ubotu> New bug: #186818 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus doesn't display Title Bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186818
<ubotu> New bug: #186822 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-keybinding-properties won't accept a Window+something shortcut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186822
<ubotu> New bug: #186824 in ubuntu "kdeinit4: symbol lookup error (Unable to logon KDE4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186824
<askand> #10000
<greg-g> ?
<ubotu> New bug: #186827 in pastebinit (universe) "New version upstream 0.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186827
<ubotu> New bug: #186828 in terminal (universe) "No propts on Virtual Terminal (Black Screen)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186828
<boojah> hey i want to know if there are any bugs related to changing the login sounds in the login windows setting.. i changed them, and now i cant login, not even trough startx
<ubotu> New bug: #186831 in postgresql-common (main) "Documentation error in postgresql-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186831
<crimsun> boojah: that has been fixed in hardy
<ubotu> New bug: #186835 in cryptsetup (main) "cryptdisks takes 3 minutes to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186835
<crimsun> boojah: when Alpha 4 releases soon, you should be able to do that just fine.  The culprit was esound's obsolete reliance on an incorrect UNIX socket path in /tmp.
<boojah> ok thanks for the response
<boojah> are there a fix out?
<crimsun> boojah: it's already fixed in the current development branch, hardy.  Are you referring to a supported, stable release?
<boojah> i should be ble to just reset back to default, but i dont know how
<boojah> for know i just want to login :P
<ubotu> New bug: #185777 in gnome-applets (main) "invest-applet crashed with AttributeError in on_refresh_chart()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185777
<ubotu> New bug: #186839 in deskbar-applet (main) "Please sponsor deskbar-applet 2.21.90 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186839
<ubotu> New bug: #186840 in nautilus (main) "Icons blurry in Places list in Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186840
<ubotu> New bug: #186841 in kdebase (main) "[hardy] Please merge latest version of kio media LUKS support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186841
<ubotu> New bug: #186842 in openoffice.org (main) "missing quote marks in pdf export" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186842
<boojah> hehe, i fix it with deleting all the gnome files: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<ubotu> New bug: #186843 in hildon-desktop (main) "drag events not being propagated to home applets correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186843
<ubotu> New bug: #186844 in openssl (main) "Please include support for tls extensions" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186844
<ubotu> New bug: #186845 in gnome-panel (main) "windows don't completely disappear from desktop upon closing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186845
<ubotu> New bug: #186851 in seahorse (main) "Seahorse shows imported 0 keys when keys are imported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186851
<ubotu> New bug: #186855 in file-roller (main) "Please sponsor file-roller 2.21.2 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186855
<ubotu> New bug: #186856 in apache2 (main) "Please sync apache2 2.2.8-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186856
<ubotu> New bug: #186857 in hildon-desktop "ubuntu-mobile home applet layout incorrect due to titlebar size." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186857
<ubotu> New bug: #186858 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186858
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-29
<ubotu> New bug: #186859 in hildon-desktop "hildon home window menu should be disabled for ubuntu-mobile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186859
<ubotu> New bug: #186860 in mono (main) "package mono-runtime 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186860
<ubotu> New bug: #186861 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186861
<greg-g> dang that mono bug
<ubotu> New bug: #186866 in firefox (main) "Tab title with foreign characters truncated at wrong place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186866
<ubotu> New bug: #186868 in hildon-desktop "prevent home applet from being incorrectly resized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186868
<ubotu> New bug: #186869 in glom (universe) "Can't change field types" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186869
<ubotu> New bug: #186871 in tomboy (main) "Please sponsor tomboy 0.9.5 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186871
<ubotu> New bug: #184635 in gnome-control-center "Integrate terminator into GNOME Preferred applications" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184635
<ubotu> New bug: #186875 in hildon-desktop "desktop container's visibility in hildon-desktop should be configurable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186875
<ubotu> New bug: #186885 in libfam-ruby (universe) "[FTBFS] libfam-ruby 0.1.3-1 fails to build in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186885
<ubotu> New bug: #186886 in xfce4-verve-plugin (universe) "Please merge xfce4-verve-plugin 0.3.5-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186886
<ubotu> New bug: #186888 in xfce4-terminal (universe) "Please sponsor xfce4-terminal 0.2.8-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186888
<ubotu> New bug: #186889 in ubuntu "Update keeps failing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186889
<ubotu> New bug: #186890 in dh-make (main) "dh_make doesn't recognize versions with no numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186890
<ubotu> New bug: #186891 in exo (universe) "Please merge exo 0.3.4-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186891
<ubotu> New bug: #186893 in xfce4-panel (universe) "Please merge xfce4-panel 4.4.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186893
<ubotu> New bug: #186894 in xfce-mcs-plugins (universe) "Please merge xfce-mcs-plugins 4.4.2-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186894
<ubotu> New bug: #186895 in ubiquity (main) "partition not working in grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186895
<ubotu> New bug: #186897 in nautilus (main) "Behaviour in "Places" / "Favorite Shortcuts" not as expected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186897
<ubotu> New bug: #186899 in ubuntu "Scrolbar of my hp dv9646 laptop mouse doesn't work on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186899
<ubotu> New bug: #186921 in file-roller (main) "Asking for password with missing archive volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186921
<ubotu> New bug: #186922 in ubuntu "Request for inclusion of package xnav." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186922
<ubotu> New bug: #186924 in xinput (universe) "Please sync a new version from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186924
<ubotu> New bug: #186926 in twm (universe) "Please sync a new version from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186926
<ubotu> New bug: #186928 in xdm (universe) "Please sync a new version from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186928
<ubotu> New bug: #186929 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[hardy] changing ppp from network-admin always gives "you are not allowed to modify the system configuration"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186929
<ubotu> New bug: #186927 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed when I open directory (dup-of: 185360)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186927
<ubotu> New bug: #186933 in elisa (universe) "Elisa fails to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186933
<ubotu> New bug: #186934 in totem (main) "mp3 pro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186934
<ubotu> New bug: #186935 in ubuntu "Nautilus crashed after copying to/from a samba directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186935
<ubotu> New bug: #186936 in ubuntu "OpenOffice won't spell check english in Canada" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186936
<ubotu> New bug: #186938 in nautilus-wallpaper (universe) "nautilus-wallpaper not working in hardy heron after update to nautilus-2.21.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186938
<ubotu> New bug: #186939 in git-core (main) "Building git-core in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186939
<ubotu> New bug: #186940 in ubuntu "SigmaTel STAC9228 8.04 Broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186940
<ubotu> New bug: #186941 in evolution (main) "Besides the crash for which I submitted a bug report, Evolution is also blocking by deciding I have tried to delete my inbox (I didn't) and then blocks the entire system by repeatedly informing me this is not allowed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186941
<ubotu> New bug: #186942 in console-setup (main) "I can't dowload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186942
<ubotu> New bug: #186943 in jockey (restricted) "jockey-gtk crashed with IndexError in package_description()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186943
<ubotu> New bug: #186944 in octave2.9 (universe) "[REMOVAL REQUEST] octave2.9 and octave2.1" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186944
<ubotu> New bug: #186947 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "use libnotify" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186947
<ubotu> New bug: #186946 in ubuntu "jockey-gtk crashed with NameError in install_package()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186946
<ubotu> New bug: #186948 in ubuntu "D-Link DWL-G630  (rt61pci) loss connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186948
<ubotu> New bug: #186326 in vinagre (main) "vinagre crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183169)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186326
<ubotu> New bug: #186330 in vinagre (main) "vinagre crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183169)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186330
<ubotu> New bug: #186331 in vinagre (main) "vinagre crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183169)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186331
<ubotu> New bug: #186950 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes when probing supported authentication types over encrypted connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186950
<ubotu> New bug: #186951 in ubiquity (main) ""Back" and "Forward" aren't as obvious as they could be" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186951
<ubotu> New bug: #186584 in jockey (restricted) "[hardy] jockey-gtk crashed with NameError in install_package()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186584
<ubotu> New bug: #186952 in rhythmbox (main) "Interrupted podcast downloads cannot be resumed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186952
<ubotu> New bug: #186953 in ubiquity (main) ""Cancel" button is inconsistently placed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186953
<ubotu> New bug: #186954 in elisa (universe) "Elisa does not start correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186954
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #186959 in ubiquity (main) "Unmatched passwords message appears and disappears unnecessarily late" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186959
<ubotu> New bug: #186961 in gnome-panel (main) "Run Application dialog does not show all known applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186961
<ubotu> New bug: #186964 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "hardy, Can't remove the download manager icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186964
<ubotu> New bug: #186965 in syslinux (main) "Can't select by initial letters in Language and Keymap menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186965
<ubotu> New bug: #186968 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "hardy, Can't close tabs by middle-clicking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186968
<yannick_lm> hi all
<ubotu> New bug: #186973 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (main) "does not work in hardy + gvfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186973
<ubotu> New bug: #186979 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "Languages aren't quite in alphabetical order" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186979
<ubotu> New bug: #186976 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Apache on Dapper 6.06.2 Server (Lamp Install) guest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186976
<ubotu> New bug: #186977 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "hardy, Visiting a regular webpage starts downloading a .gz?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186977
<ubotu> New bug: #186978 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "[mysql] [CVE-2008-0226] [CVE-2008-0227] buffer overflows in YaSSL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186978
<ubotu> New bug: #186980 in fribidi (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186980
<ubotu> New bug: #186982 in cgilib (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186982
<ubotu> New bug: #186983 in commons-beanutils (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186983
<ubotu> New bug: #186985 in eperl (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186985
<ubotu> New bug: #186986 in gtkspell (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186986
<ubotu> New bug: #186987 in htmldoc (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186987
<ubotu> New bug: #186988 in ubuntu "restart and shutdown button are no longer visible in logout window screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186988
<ubotu> New bug: #186989 in libares (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186989
<ubotu> New bug: #186990 in gnome-games (main) "GConf-CRITICAL error while upgrading gnome-games-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186990
<ubotu> New bug: #186992 in libshout (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186992
<ubotu> New bug: #186981 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in e_activity_handler_make_error() (dup-of: 183499)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186981
<ubotu> New bug: #186993 in libunicode-string-perl (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186993
<ubotu> New bug: #186994 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop shows letters 't' and 'N' reversed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186994
<ubotu> New bug: #186995 in libxml-libxml-common-perl (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186995
<ubotu> New bug: #186996 in libxmltok (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186996
<ubotu> New bug: #186998 in evince (main) "evince can't print completed forms" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186998
<ubotu> New bug: #186999 in restricted-manager "Dell OEM ATI graphics chip not recognised by Restricted Drivers Manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186999
<ubotu> New bug: #187000 in pyxdg (main) "python-xdg example use "/usr/bin/env python2"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187000
<ubotu> New bug: #187001 in sdl-image1.2 (main) "Please sync sdl-image1.2 1.2.6-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187001
<ubotu> New bug: #184784 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184784
<Iulian> Hi
<pedro_> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #186294 in gnome-vfs2 "trying opening /usr/bin/ with nautilus" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186294
<ubotu> New bug: #187002 in siege (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187002
<ubotu> New bug: #187005 in quota (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187005
<ubotu> New bug: #186848 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186848
<ubotu> New bug: #187003 in exim4 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187003
<ubotu> New bug: #187006 in haskell-binary (universe) "Please sync haskell-binary 0.4.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187006
<ubotu> New bug: #187007 in xserver-xorg-video-suntcx (main) "sync request" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187007
<ubotu> New bug: #187004 in python-scipy (universe) "[Hardy]Cannot install python-scipy because it conflichts with (and depends on) python-numpy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187004
<ubotu> New bug: #187014 in gcalctool (main) "Parsing not handling things the way a "normal" calculator would" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187014
<ubotu> New bug: #187015 in pysvn (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187015
<ubotu> New bug: #187016 in svn-workbench (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187016
<ubotu> New bug: #187017 in nmap (main) "Please sync nmap 4.53-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187017
<ubotu> New bug: #187020 in ubuntu "Gutsy: can't logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187020
<ubotu> New bug: #187019 in cone (universe) "[FTBFS] cone 0.74-1 (Hardy) fails to build on Gutsy box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187019
<ubotu> New bug: #187021 in libapache-mod-auth-kerb (universe) "Main Inclusion Report for libapache-mod-auth-kerb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187021
<ubotu> New bug: #187022 in python-reportlab (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187022
<ubotu> New bug: #187023 in reportlab-accel (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187023
<pedro_> hey guys in case you don't know it, today is the nautilus hug day feel free to grab any bug of the list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080129
<ubotu> New bug: #187025 in sfftobmp (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187025
<ubotu> New bug: #187026 in sffview (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187026
<Iulian> Ohh, the topic should be changed then, thanks pedro_
<ubotu> New bug: #186244 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186244
<ubotu> New bug: #187027 in hal (main) "New media is browsed after mount even if configured not to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187027
<ubotu> New bug: #187030 in myspell-sl (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187030
<mcisbackuk> Nautilus
<mcisbackuk> Sorry wrong window :)
<pedro_> what about it?
<pedro_> jeje
<mpt> Is there an InterWiki thingy for linking to bug reports from wiki.ubuntu.com, like the UbuntuSpec thingy for linking to blueprints?
<ubotu> New bug: #187032 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_free()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187032
<ubotu> New bug: #187034 in gtkmathview (main) "AbiWord-2.4 crashes when inserting LaTeX" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187034
<ubotu> New bug: #187035 in evolution (main) "Calendar preview reports the wrong date for meetings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187035
<ubotu> New bug: #187038 in python-xmpp (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187038
<joumetal> epi
<joumetal> and tab to terminal. sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #187040 in cwidget (main) "sync request (after the alpha 4 release)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187040
<ubotu> New bug: #187041 in amule (universe) "aMule makes bad hashlinks (ed2k://)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187041
<joumetal> bug 182206 Is the last comment useful.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182206 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182206
<ubotu> New bug: #187042 in texlive-bin (main) "It's impossible to use XeTeX Latin Modern fonts with the tex-text mapping" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187042
<pedro_> joumetal: there's no symbols on the file, so no useful
<slytherin> Can anyone confirm or deny bug 185291
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185291 in nautilus "No icon for cd image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185291
<joumetal> pedro_ Then we could advice reporter. Do you  want to do that? Otherwise I'll do.
<pedro_> joumetal: feel free to do it, thanks you :-)
<pedro_> slytherin: it sounds similar to bug 186161
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186161 in nautilus "[HARDY] audio CD mounted with paper icon on desktop" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186161
<slytherin> pedro_: I think then it may not be specific to a CD type. It looks to be a general bug.
<seb128> so, how is the bug day going? ;-)
<seb128> pedro_: you got the new nautilus 2.21.90?
<slytherin> pedro_: Ahh. He is talking about mounted audio CD. Where as I am talkig about CD image. Is it still related?
<pedro_> slytherin: however that works fine for me, I've got the cd icon
<pedro_> seb128: not yet on Ubuntu, I'm testing with my latest trunk build from a couple of hours ago
<pedro_> btw now since to be broken :-/
<slytherin> pedro_: Is it a theme issue then?
<seb128> pedro_: ok, it has built so should be available with the next update
<pedro_> slytherin: do you have a couple of cd images to test with ?
<pedro_> slytherin: i'll do the test again now
<pedro_> seb128: you rock dude!
 * pedro_ hugs seb128
<ubotu> New bug: #187044 in nautilus (main) "unable to delete file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187044
<slytherin> pedro_: the hardy daily alternate CD. It was present till yesterday.
<pedro_> slytherin: any cd image should work
<slytherin> pedro_: Yes. but I had only hardy installation CD images
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
<pedro_> hey andre!
<andre> aight pedro_!
<andre> hug day, eh?
<pedro_> yep yep, a nautilus one
<pedro_> slytherin: I've finished the test with a couple of images and it works fine here, i get the right cd icon image
<andre> lovely
<slytherin> pedro_: So what is that you have installed that we don't have. :-(
<seb128> pedro_: do you get bug #184323 using jhbuild?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184323 in nautilus "nautilus gives wrong message for locked file" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184323
<pedro_> let me check
<seb128> pedro_: I get a "there is no application installed" error
<seb128> pedro_: in fact it's not detected as a text file, weird
<pedro_> "There is no application installed for this file type"
<pedro_> mm same here
<pedro_> standard::content-type: application/octet-stream
<seb128> right
<seb128> looks like a gvfs issue
<pedro_> indeed
<pedro_> but if you renamed it to something like blabla.txt
<pedro_> it works fine
<awalton__> have you built the most recent glib?
<awalton__> a bug related to this was smashed this morning
<pedro_> yep i'm using trunk here
<pedro_> let me update again
<seb128> alex fixed a xdgmime bug this morning I think
<ubotu> New bug: #187045 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany crashed on adding a tag to a bookmark" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187045
<ubotu> New bug: #187046 in firefox (main) "Firefox working much better in New Yahoo Mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187046
<ubotu> New bug: #187048 in virt-manager (universe) "virDomainCreateLinux() failed Timed out while reading console startup output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187048
<ubotu> New bug: #187050 in lshw (main) "sync request (after the alpha 4 release)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187050
<ubotu> New bug: #187051 in ubuntu "[hardy]trashcan icon not displayed properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187051
<ubotu> New bug: #187052 in ubuntu "Hardy: Can't update nautilus (libeel broken)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187052
<ubotu> New bug: #187053 in kdesudo (main) "Escaped quoting problem with kdesudo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187053
<seb128> pedro_: I've opened http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512801 upstream after talking with alex
<ubotu> Gnome bug 512801 in gio "text wrongly detected as application/octet-stream" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pedro_> seb128: cool, thanks
<Hobbsee> seb128: do you happen to know when bdmurray gets back from holidays?
<seb128> Hobbsee: I didn't know he was on holidays
<ubotu> New bug: #187054 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Connecting iPod gives no feedback for several seconds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187054
<pedro_> wow Alex is fast
<ubotu> New bug: #187055 in memaker (universe) "memaker crashed with RuntimeError in loadAbout()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187055
<ubotu> New bug: #187056 in ubuntu "[hardy]translation problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187056
<ubotu> New bug: #187057 in ubuntu "firefox should not use mailcap defaults with needsterminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187057
<ubotu> New bug: #187058 in memaker (universe) "memaker crashed with IOError in saveAsChanged()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187058
<ubotu> New bug: #187059 in nautilus (main) "[hardy]nautilus doesn't move files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187059
<ubotu> New bug: #187060 in rhythmbox (main) "Connecting iPod launches Rhythmbox but doesn't select iPod" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187060
<ubotu> New bug: #187061 in ubuntu "regression: java RE crash when installing java software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187061
<ubotu> New bug: #187062 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto crashed with SIGSEGV in fork_exec_with_pipes() (dup-of: 186173)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187062
<ubotu> New bug: #187064 in gdebi (main) "[hardy]gdebi not default for .deb files in clean upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187064
<ubotu> New bug: #187065 in pypy (universe) "Please sync pypy 1.0.0-svn51091-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187065
<Iulian> Is it really matters if we let the bug assigned when marking as Invalid?
<Hobbsee> seb128: according to his /whois
<ubotu> New bug: #187069 in ubuntu "sync request (new package tslib from unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187069
<seb128> Hobbsee: maybe that's from the national holiday US had yesterday
<Hobbsee> ah
<ubotu> New bug: #187070 in haskell-devscripts (universe) "Please sync haskell-devscripts 0.6.7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187070
<Pici> We had a holiday yesterday?
<ubotu> New bug: #187071 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal deadlocks in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187071
<bddebian> Boo
<awalton__> Pici, how could you possibly forget about national blueberry pancake day?
<ubotu> New bug: #187072 in ubuntu "Please sync nmap 4.53-1 from debian unstable (dup-of: 187017)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187072
<ubotu> New bug: #187075 in libcaca (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187075
<Iulian> Should we confirm the bug #179075, add a tag like feisty2gutsy and set the Importance to Low?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179075 in nautilus "Nautilus fails on 7.10 upgrade, fix simple" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179075
 * Iulian is confused
<seb128> Iulian: there is no useful information in this bug
<seb128> Iulian: we should ask how it stopped working, if it crashed, didn't start, etc
<seb128> in case it was crashing ask for backtrace
<seb128> nobody else got this issue
<seb128> and lot of people upgraded
<seb128> which means the issue is likely a local one for the user and not a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #187078 in dvd95 (universe) "dvd95 The version currently in Hardy is French and not english" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187078
<Iulian> seb128: Yea.. thank you.
<seb128> you are welcome
<seb128> thank you for triaging bugs ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #187076 in cups-pdf (main) "cups-pdf fails to create PDF files after printing many files " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187076
<Iulian> seb128: I still enjoy what I do :)
<Iulian> Ahh, pedro just answered my last question, we should keep the bug assigned when we mark it as Invalid.
<ubotu> New bug: #187079 in cmake (main) "FindJNI.cmake does not take /usr/lib/xxxx into account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187079
<seb128> pedro_: do you get http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486655 using jhbuild?
<ubotu> Gnome bug 486655 in Sidebar Panel: Places "Right-clicking on item selects / navigates to folder" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<pedro_> seb128: let me check
<ubotu> New bug: #187083 in openoffice.org-voikko (main) "[hardy] openoffice.org-voikko needs a rebuild" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187083
<ubotu> New bug: #186235 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186235
<ubotu> New bug: #187080 in evolution (main) "issue with Evolution calander" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187080
<ubotu> New bug: #187081 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "_usr_lib_firefox-3.0_firefox-3.0.0.crash won't report too much memory req." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187081
<ubotu> New bug: #187082 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "package virtualbox-ose 1.5.4-dfsg-4ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187082
<ubotu> New bug: #187084 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice unstable printer interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187084
<ubotu> New bug: #187085 in funionfs (universe) "rename and back looses file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187085
<pedro_> seb128: is working fine with trunk
<seb128> pedro_: ok, thanks, what I though, due to a distro change
<pedro_> seb128:  ah ok i'll close the upstream bug then
<seb128> pedro_: I'll do it
<seb128> pedro_: pointing to the patch that creates the issue
<pedro_> seb128: ok cool
<ubotu> New bug: #187086 in kdepim (main) "kmail 4:3.5.7enterprise20080127-0ubuntu1 breaks filtering: only first mail is filtered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187086
<ubotu> New bug: #187089 in ubuntu "[MIR] - firefox-3.0 should go to main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187089
<ubotu> New bug: #187090 in wv2 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187090
<ubotu> New bug: #187092 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy: system clock way too fast than normal and shutdown does not work on ABIT NF-M2S + restarting X freezes the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187092
<ubotu> New bug: #187094 in speech-tools (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187094
 * bdmurray waves to thekorn
<thekorn> hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> that gnome applet video was amazing
<thekorn> yeah, I'm currently running this applet with "!hugdaylist"
<seb128> somebody should mention the bug day url in the topic
<bdmurray> seb128: I'll do that
<seb128> thanks
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080129 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ -http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<bdmurray> I haven't had time to setup the applet but it looks really useful
<bdmurray> pedro_: the fixes to verify tag is fix-to-verify right?
<chowmeined> thats today
<ubotu> New bug: #187097 in ubuntu "[hardy]cannot extract files from archives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187097
<ubotu> New bug: #187098 in ttf-dejavu (main) "Metadata is incorrect in DejaVu - causes misselected fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187098
<pedro_> bdmurray: yes, fix-to-verify is the tag
 * bdmurray adds it to the list
<ubotu> New bug: #187101 in kmldonkey-kde4 (universe) "kmldonkey-kde4 crahes on second launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187101
<ubotu> New bug: #187104 in pidgin (main) "doesn't work when system resumes from hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187104
<abrahm> I have access to insure++. Does anyone know how to recompile an ubuntu package with it?
<ubotu> New bug: #187107 in firefox (main) "Changing desktop-folder doesn't change the Firefox-download-folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187107
<ubotu> New bug: #187110 in ubuntu "tuxcap needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187110
<ubotu> New bug: #187111 in saods9 (universe) "ds9 fails to launch due to moved shared library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187111
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've test bug 178441 and it works for me.  Should I change it to Fix Released?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178441 in nautilus "Can't connect to SFTP server" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178441
<pedro_> oh that one
<pedro_> bdmurray: yeah please mark it as fix released then, thanks!
<bdmurray> pedro_: should I leave it assigned to the Desktop Bugs team?
<pedro_> bdmurray: yep, in case the bug reappear some day we are notified of it
<pedro_> don't know why sometimes i don't get some bugs by emails until i assigned to the desktop one
<pedro_> :-/
<bdmurray> because you aren't subscribed to the ubuntu-bugs mailing list? ;)
<pedro_> ja ja :-P
<bdmurray> pedro_: how did you sort the bug day list?
<pedro_> bdmurray: i used what bughelper gives me, didn't use a special sort method
<pedro_> then i just parse the list to remove some columns
<bdmurray> for future reference bugnumbers has a --sort option
<ubotu> New bug: #187113 in mozilla-firefox "Firefox-3.0 crashes when playing Apple Trailers Hardy Heron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187113
<pedro_> gosh i'm getting x crashes again :-/
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've not been able to confirm bug 135652 and that makes 2 people saying it is fixed in Hardy.  Do you think that is enough to change the status?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135652 in nautilus "[gutsy] Thumbnail continues to run "play" even if the cursor left the file" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135652
<pedro_> bdmurray: yep seems enough for me
<pedro_> hello ogasawara
<ogasawara> pedro_: hi
<ogasawara> pedro_: currnet version of nautilus is 1:2.21.90-0ubuntu1 right?
 * RainCT just realized he became Ubuntu Member on **29th** November 2007
<RainCT> lol
<pedro_> ogasawara: yes, that's the current one on Hardy
<RainCT> oops wrong channel :P
<ubotu> New bug: #187115 in gbrainy (universe) "Please sync gbrainy 0.51-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187115
<ubotu> New bug: #187118 in gnome-panel (main) "Add location dialog apears behind Clock preferences one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187118
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've received a message in a terminal that 'gnome-video-thumbnailer couldn't process file' is that interesting / worth reporting?
<Iulian> Should we change the status to bug 164517 Fix Released? It's working perfectly here.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164517 in nautilus "Nautilus: when trying to open rtf file it instead tries to execute it" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164517
<Iulian> Or it's something wrong with his system.
<pedro_> bdmurray: yep, do you have the file that's causing problems?
<pedro_> Iulian: sounds more like Invalid to me, since no one else than the reporter can recreate the bug
<bdmurray> pedro_: yeah it's ~320 MB though
<pedro_> Iulian: feel free to change the state and thanks for triaging ;-)
<pedro_> holly cow
<Iulian> pedro_: Yes, like you said in previous comments it should be confirmed by someone else.
<abrahm> what is triaging?
<Lantas1> When I try to install nautilus-share, synaptic wants to remove a bunch of packages (libeel2-2, nautilus, nautilus-cd-burner, etc.). When I updated to the latest nautilus packages today I expected it to work finally, but I was wrong. The problem persists. Are there any bad dependencies?
<Iulian> abrahm: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<pedro_> Iulian: yeah i was waiting for someone else to confirm that isn't an issue ;-)
<Iulian> pedro_: So.. the status should be Invalid, right?
<pedro_> Iulian: yes sr
<Iulian> Ok
<pedro_> bdmurray: may you run it with something like: GST_DEBUG_NO_COLOR=1 GST_DEBUG=5 gnome-video-thumbnailer video thumbnail.jpg ?
<bdmurray> pedro_: looking more at the message it says "Took too much time to process" and it is on an smb share.  Should I try copying it locally first?
<pedro_> mm yeah
<pedro_> would be really neat if someone can reproduce this bug 186546
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186546 in gvfs "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_data_input_stream_read_line()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186546
<ubotu> New bug: #187119 in banshee (universe) "banshee crashes first song in list is chosen to play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187119
<ubotu> New bug: #187121 in linux (main) "Udma not fully available in Acer 1694 Wlmi" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187121
<ubotu> New bug: #187123 in epiphany-browser (main) "Some "native" widgets in Epiphany/Gecko drawn on grey background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187123
<bdmurray> pedro_: that's quite verbose
<pedro_> bdmurray: yeah it's, can you tar.gz it and report it?
<bdmurray> pedro_: you mean the log or the video?  and the package would be totem correct?
<pedro_> yes the package is totem and just the log please
<Lantas1> concerning my problem with nautilus-share: I should have read the alpha 4 release notes. It's due to the switch to GVFS. Sry.
<bdmurray> pedro_: I was unable to recreate bug 186546
<nxvl_work> bug #186546
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186546 in gvfs "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_data_input_stream_read_line()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186546
<ubotu> New bug: #187120 in gscan2pdf (universe) "Please sync gscan2pdf 0.9.20-1 (universe) from Debian unstable before Hardy UVF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187120
<ubotu> New bug: #187125 in totem (main) "word mispelled in totem-gstreamer-video-thumbnailer error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187125
<ubotu> New bug: #187127 in ubuntu "[Hardy] ssh always asks to unlock private key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187127
<ubotu> New bug: #187128 in util-linux (main) "Change /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh to enable RTC alarm in BIOS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187128
<ubotu> New bug: #187129 in nautilus (main) "huge custom icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187129
<ubotu> New bug: #187132 in ubuntu "hardy+openbox autostart.sh+xmodmap clear Lock = broken Alt Gr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187132
<ubotu> New bug: #187133 in ubuntu-docs (main) "The section Listen to online audio streams is out-of-date and requires rework." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187133
<pedro_> bdmurray: thanks you, it's really weird i was unable to recreate it either with the previous gvfs package
<ubotu> New bug: #187135 in open-iscsi (universe) "Main inclusion Report for open-iscsi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187135
<ubotu> New bug: #187136 in totem (main) "gnome-video-thumbnailer unable to process file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187136
<Iulian> I'm having a bug like this one #187129. I have installed gvim and added the launcher to desktop from Applications and I get a huge icon.
<Iulian> Can someone recreate this bug or should I file a new bug?
<bdmurray> bug 187129
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187129 in nautilus "huge custom icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187129
<jegHegy> hello
<Iulian> bdmurray: Should I file a new bug or confirm that one?
<Iulian> Hi jegHegy
<bdmurray> Iulian: let me give that a try
<Iulian> Sure
<ubotu> New bug: #187138 in povray-3.6 (multiverse) "Feature request: Compatibility with Megapov" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187138
<ubotu> New bug: #187141 in ubuntu "gnome logout button takes forever" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187141
<ubotu> New bug: #187142 in serpentine (universe) "serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187142
<bdmurray> Iulian: I think that custom icons are different than what you are experiencing so reporting a new bug seems the most appropriate
<Iulian> bdmurray: Ok, I'm reporting right now.
<jegHegy> can someone guide me a bit to write up a proper bug report? strange issue with 7.10 on my notebook. cpu is core duo, speedstep is set to on-demand. running powertop (wifi, xchat, pidgin, browser in background), the cpu gets ~10-20k wakeups/sec (cpu in c0 almost 100% while freq is kept at the lowest), fan constantly running, temperature ok around 40˚C. then i put it into standby and wake up. i get a notification from gnome saying t
<jegHegy> here was a "problem with sleep." i run powertop, ~50-200 wakeups, cpu ~70% in c3. any clues?
<jegHegy> and the fan is almost never on (on for 2 mins every half an hour or so)
<jegHegy> and then going into standby again puts the notebook in a hard-lock. no magic keys, nothing. (i hear it shutting off the HD and stuff and then it sounds like it's spin up again before the freeze)
<bdmurray> jegHegy: That sounds like 2 different issues to me. 1 re wakeups and 1 re standby.
<jegHegy> yeah, i guess
<jegHegy> anyway, what's next? should i check a hardy live cd to see if it's an upstream kernel issue?
<bdmurray> Either way both of those are kernel related and it would be helpful if you could test with a Hardy Alpha CD.  Both of those issues should be recreatable with the Live CD.
<jegHegy> i read minds don't i.
<jegHegy> :)
<bdmurray> Seems like it.
<jegHegy> thanks, i'll grab the latest.
<bdmurray> There'll actually be another release later this week so you might want to wait.
<ubotu> New bug: #187145 in ubuntu "[Hardy] KVM fails after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187145
<bdmurray> Alpha 4 is scheduled for Thursday
<jegHegy> nice
<jegHegy> i got a DVD-RW lying around, worth a spin :)
<ubotu> New bug: #187146 in linux-source-2.6.22 "sata disk speed negotiation with heavy disk activity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187146
<ubotu> New bug: #187147 in nautilus (main) "[HARDY] Users and Groups deleted loads of groups!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187147
<ubotu> New bug: #187150 in koffice2 (universe) "[hardy] krita-kde4 crashed when removing a layer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187150
<ubotu> New bug: #187151 in gnome-power-manager (main) "When power button pressed more times = more windows dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187151
<Iulian> Can someone confirm bug 187156 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187156 in nautilus "[Hardy] When I add a launcher to desktop, the icon gets huge." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187156
<ubotu> New bug: #187153 in totem (main) "[Hardy] Totem doesn't load the subtitles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187153
<ubotu> New bug: #187154 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel entries including tasks list not full height" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187154
<albert23> could somebody please set bug 187147  to high priority? All user and system accounts get deleted.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187147 in gnome-system-tools "[HARDY] Users and Groups deleted loads of groups!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187147
<ubotu> New bug: #187156 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] When I add a launcher to desktop, the icon gets huge." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187156
<bdmurray> albert23: I'll take a look at it
<albert23> bdmurray: thanks
<persia> It may be related to the specific package.  The desktop doesn't have the icon-shrinking feature the menus use.
<bdmurray> albert23: what steps did you take to confirm it?
<albert23> I had the bug myself, when I wanted to report I saw this one
<albert23> I tried to create a new user with Users & Groups
<albert23> Only my own account was left in /etc/passwd
<bdmurray> which version of gnome-system-tools do you have installed?
<albert23> bdmurray: Version: 2.21.5.1-0ubuntu1
<ubotu> New bug: #187157 in software-properties (main) "commercial repository not available on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187157
<ubotu> New bug: #187160 in koffice2 (universe) "hardy, image rotate doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187160
<bdmurray> albert23: I can't recreate that bug
<albert23> bdmurray: I can try to do it again. Would strace on users-admin be helpful?
<bdmurray> that and maybe launching it from a terminal
<albert23> bdmurray: OK, I will try that. Thanks for looking
<ubotu> New bug: #187161 in ubuntu "ubuntu reboots immediately after entering password at logon following xserver related update (29 Jan)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187161
<ubotu> New bug: #187163 in ubuntu "Message in GUI installer talks about apt and sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187163
<ubotu> New bug: #187164 in xfce4-systemload-plugin (universe) "[Hardy A3][Xubuntu] Incorrect Memory Value" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187164
<ubotu> New bug: #187165 in ubuntu "keyboard shift control stop workin when using vmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187165
<ubotu> New bug: #182138 in gnucash (universe) "package building instructions cause overwrite of critical libraries with symlinks, killing system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182138
<ubotu> New bug: #182191 in bluez-utils (main) "bluetooth keyboard not encrypted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182191
<ubotu> New bug: #187167 in openoffice.org (main) "Find and replace doubles the replace " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187167
<ubotu> New bug: #187168 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.4 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187168
<ubotu> New bug: #182344 in debian-installer (main) "darky" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182344
<ubotu> New bug: #182405 in evolution (main) "Automatically insert emoticons " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182405
<ubotu> New bug: #182487 in evolution (main) "Evolution: Error while performing operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182487
<ubotu> New bug: #182496 in debian-installer (main) "aho a co chces" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182496
<ubotu> New bug: #182669 in nautilus (main) "nautilus abnormal ressource usage reading some specific directory content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182669
<ubotu> New bug: #182721 in adduser (main) "adduser ignores NIS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182721
<ubotu> New bug: #187171 in manpages-fr (universe) "Error in example of getopt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187171
<ubotu> New bug: #182916 in gnome-panel (main) "Totem movie " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182916
<ubotu> New bug: #187173 in deskbar-applet (main) "Please sponsor deskbar-applet 2.21.90.1 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187173
<ubotu> New bug: #182947 in libflickrnet (main) "package libflickrnet2.1.5-cil 25277-6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182947
<ubotu> New bug: #183161 in linux-meta (main) "Copying a file through iscsi OCFS2 filesystem crashed the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183161
<ubotu> New bug: #183186 in firefox (main) "when using it ,open too much windows,and the system logout itself.and cant show some pages which can be shown in windows." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183186
<ubotu> New bug: #183423 in gnome-terminal (main) "This scrip can only be ran on Feisty based distros (resolviendo ubuntusoftware.info...(" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183423
<ubotu> New bug: #183718 in ubuntu "synaptic packager corrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183718
<jegHegy> bdmurray: kernel panic right when i want to boot the alpha3 live cd :O (or checking the CD from the boot menu for that matter)
<jegHegy> i suppose i'll wait till thursday :)
<ubotu> New bug: #183628 in ghostscript (main) "ghostscript crashes after loading 20 page repeatedly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183628
<ubotu> New bug: #183708 in dsniff (universe) "webspy crashed with SIGSEGV in vsnprintf()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183708
<bdmurray> jegHegy: That sucks.  Do you recall what it was about?
<ubotu> New bug: #183906 in firefox (main) "firefox just flickers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183906
<ubotu> New bug: #183940 in firefox (main) "Firefox recieving emails for wrong addresses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183940
<jegHegy> bdmurray: took a shot with my phone: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)"
<ubotu> New bug: #183857 in ubuntu "laredj hassane" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183857
<jegHegy> that message appeared and then the notebook got shut off promptly
<bdmurray> but it works with Gutsy?
<jegHegy> yes, happy user since release (apart from the issue i described earlier)
<jegHegy> it's a SATA HD by the way, don't know if it matters
<bdmurray> I think the root fs in this case would be the CD drive
<bdmurray> What is that?
<ubotu> New bug: #184096 in ubuntu "xserver-xorg-core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184096
<ubotu> New bug: #187175 in ubuntu "Screens and Graphics Preferences fails to detect monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187175
<ubotu> New bug: #187177 in totem (main) "Installing totem on kubuntu switches users to gnome desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187177
<jegHegy> bdmurray: oh right, silly me. :) NEC ND-6650-A DVD+-RW
<bdmurray> jegHegy: If you are feeling impatient there is a daily build (leading up to the milestone) available now
<jegHegy> i think i'll wait until release :)
<jegHegy> maybe i'm lucky enough that it doesn't get fixed and i can get a worthwhile bug report in ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #184124 in update-manager (main) "zie below" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184124
<bdmurray> The kernel should be the same but either way is fine.  Feel free to come bother me if you have the same issue.
<ubotu> New bug: #184136 in ubuntu "update xserver-xorg-core fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184136
<ubotu> New bug: #184242 in gconf-editor (main) "dpkg decomfig problem" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184242
<ubotu> New bug: #184251 in ubuntu "notebook got stuck on applying screensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184251
<ubotu> New bug: #184592 in ubuntu "Password visibly displayed in Nautilus navigation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184592
<ubotu> New bug: #187179 in linux-meta (main) "Ubuntu Server enable PAE without checking for support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187179
<jegHegy> bdmurray: you're very helpful, thank you. :)
<bdmurray> and if it crashes a picture and lspci -vvnn output from Gutsy would be helpful
<jegHegy> noted!
<ubotu> New bug: #184100 in ubuntu "permissions problem on security.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184100
<ubotu> New bug: #184102 in ubuntu "Adept Updater Crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184102
<ubotu> New bug: #184114 in update-manager-core (main) "Very bad upgrades" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184114
<ubotu> New bug: #184669 in totem (main) "totem crashes on seing movie...." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184669
<ubotu> New bug: #184995 in ubuntu "where is the ass" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184995
<ubotu> New bug: #187181 in moblin-applets (universe) "Upgrade to moblin-applets 0.27" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187181
<ubotu> New bug: #187185 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ghostess DSSI host" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187185
<ubotu> New bug: #187186 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "icedtea-java7 FTBFS on hardy amd64 (addNotices.sh: not found)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187186
<ubotu> New bug: #187187 in terminator (universe) "terminator create only an icon without a text in applications menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187187
<ubotu> New bug: #148851 in mp3gain (universe) "mp3gain crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148851
<ubotu> New bug: #187189 in sendemail (universe) "sendEmail fails with "incorrect authentication data"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187189
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-30
<ubotu> New bug: #187190 in ubuntu "[update] jack-rack" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187190
<ubotu> New bug: #187191 in ubuntu "meshlab (wishlist)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187191
<ubotu> New bug: #184585 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184585
<ubotu> New bug: #187192 in nagios (universe) "no historical data saved or history-based reports working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187192
<phrost> bug 139063 is still occuring in the gusty tree.. is there anyway someone could push the changes back without having to upgrade to unstable?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139063 in strongswan "package strongswan 4.1.4-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139063
<bdmurray> phrost: you could request a backport
<ubotu> New bug: #187194 in thunderbird (main) "when deleting email " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187194
<blueyed> phrost: or request a SRU (StableReleaseUpdate) - through "nominate for release"
<ubotu> New bug: #187199 in apt (main) "aptitude cannot remove more than 40 packages at once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187199
<ubotu> New bug: #187202 in rapidsvn (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187202
<ubotu> New bug: #187203 in gtk+2.0 "Backport fix for 477175 from 2.16.6 to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187203
<ubotu> New bug: #187204 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187204
<ubotu> New bug: #187206 in ubuntu "Airlink AWLH 6080 PCI adapter does not work with Ubuntu 6.06 LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187206
<ubotu> New bug: #187208 in erc (universe) "Please merge erc 5.3-1ubuntu1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187208
<ubotu> New bug: #187209 in firefox (main) "Can't get audio on videos in mov format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187209
<Aloha> whats triaging mean? as far as launchpad scope goes
<ubotu> New bug: #187193 in ubuntu "Can´t delete things from My Pictures" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187193
<Aloha> saivann, you're a bug destroyer ;)
<saivann> Aloha : hi, why do you say that?
<Aloha> saivann, was just perusing the last bug posted by ubotu
<saivann> Aloha : Oh ok :P well I was quite sure of what I did, do you think that it's right?
<Aloha> saivann, probably i just skimmed it. i was more noticing your involvement with a lot of other bugs.
<saivann> Aloha : Ah ok, thanks! :) I love to triage bugs and specially making launchpad cleaner!
<Aloha> saivann, way to go. whats triage mean? i still figuring that one out
<saivann> Aloha : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<Aloha> saivann, thnx. hey heres a REVU question: when i upload to REVU should i list the bug link in the comments section?
<saivann> Aloha : From my experience, yes, it always help
<saivann> Aloha : But I'm not an expert because I've just uploaded to REVU 2 times :) and MOTU keep finding little problems with my packages
<Aloha> saivann, ok i just added a package i'll link the bug page. thnx
<saivann> Aloha : np :)
<saivann> Aloha : What's is the package?
<Aloha> saivann, sadms
<saivann> Aloha : Owh, quite interesting
<saivann> Aloha : I'm pretty sure that it would be useful to a lot of people
<Aloha> saivann, yeah. i saw it needed packaging and a lot of people commented so i made one for hardy
<saivann> Aloha : That's great, did you put the needs-packaging tag on your bug report?
<Aloha> Aloha, it wasn't my bug report. i picked it off the list
<saivann> Aloha : Oh right, well the bug report is OK so it will get needed attention
<saivann> Aloha : Do you have a good experience with ubuntu packaging?
<Aloha> saivann, yeah. theres definitely a learning curve. i learned so much about debtools and maintainer tools trying to put packages together
<saivann> Aloha : Hehe, that's great! In my case, I know ubuntu and linux since only 2 years but I love these, I even have some customers which use ubuntu so I give them support with this system
<saivann> Aloha : Must go now but it was nice to speak to you :)
<Aloha> saivann, you too
<ubotu> New bug: #187210 in kazehakase (universe) "upgrade version available kazehakase 0.5.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187210
<ubotu> New bug: #187212 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "empty trash folder reports huge size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187212
 * Aloha holds a catchers mit up to ubotu 
<Aloha> vorian, welcome back
<ubotu> New bug: #187214 in gnome-terminal (main) "View > (Hide) Menubar irreversibles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187214
<Aloha> yay new bug
<vorian> thanks
<vorian> :)
<Aloha> this is like the ubuntu ER
<Aloha> why is there such a delay on bug reports? it says #187214 was posted 8 minutes ago
<ubotu> New bug: #187215 in ubuntu "[hardy] gnome clock shows wrong time in alternate timezones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187215
<ubotu> New bug: #187216 in cheese (main) "cheese segfaults on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187216
<ubotu> New bug: #187217 in gnome-applets (main) "[hardy] weird Home icon in clock locations panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187217
<greg-g> Aloha: ubotu gets the bugs from the mailinglist, so it will be a little delayed
<Aloha> greg-g, gotcha
<ubotu> New bug: #187219 in imagemagick (main) "image magic crash upon conversion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187219
<ubotu> New bug: #187221 in system-config-printer (main) "Can not add ipp printer via system-config-printer " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187221
<Aloha> saivann, welcome back
<saivann> Aloha : Hehe, I'm addict to bug triaging, now that I've crashed my computer twice, I should go back to sleep again :)
 * saivann is away
<ubotu> New bug: #187222 in wine (universe) "Wine amd64 has incorrect dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187222
<secretlondon> ROAF: I think it's the same in gutsy, feisty seems to have a full compliment of AMD64 deps
<ubotu> New bug: #187225 in evince (main) "unhandled file type - fails to open pdf and ps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187225
<RAOF> secretlondon: 0.9.52-0ubuntu1 had the right dependencies, at least.
<ubotu> New bug: #187226 in pyalsaaudio (universe) "Missing pyalsa package (official python bindings for alsa)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187226
<ubotu> New bug: #187228 in deskbar-applet (main) "[Hardy] Deskbar text entry box not focused in "Stick to panel" mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187228
<secretlondon> RAOF: it looks a bit like amd64 wine in debian is broken. (and also like nobody is looking at wine bugs in ubuntu as they are mostly at new/unconfirmed)
<secretlondon> ROAF there's another bug saying that people can't install wine on amd64 gutsy.I reckon the root cause is prob http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=381341
<ubotu> Debian bug 381341 in wine "replace amd64 hack with something better" [Normal,Open]
<RAOF> secretlondon: Almost all oyf those will be upstream bugs, and wine is full of not-very-useful bugs.
<RAOF> Also, Ubuntu's wine package isn't derived from Debian.
<Hobbsee> yay, secretlondon!
<RAOF> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: she left ages ago - i didnt' think she was coming back...
<secretlondon> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> :)
<secretlondon> I've come back to do a bit of work on Hardy
<RAOF> Pulseaudio exposes a wonderful iwl3945 wireless bug.  WHen pulse is pushing out ~200KiB/s of streaming audio goodness the wireless is almost entirely unresponsive.
<secretlondon> Hobbsee: I've been doing work upstream on tuxpaint
<Hobbsee> secretlondon: ahhhh
<RAOF> Upstream can be fun.  As long as it's not fixing build systems.
<secretlondon> it's generally more fun than Ubuntu bugs - but we need hardy not to suck
<secretlondon> bug triage can be deathly dull, and unrewarding
<RAOF> Much more fun coding or packaging.
<secretlondon> you always get thanked when you make new stuff
<RAOF> And you even get to keep the new stuff, which is even better :)
<secretlondon> when you do bug work you get blamed - even if you are a 1st level triager
<secretlondon> as though you can ever get bug free software
<RAOF> Hobbsee: incidentally, we should have another MOTUSyd dinner sometime!
<Hobbsee> RAOF: that would be cool :)
<Hobbsee> when?
<RAOF> Some weekend?  Not this one, 'cause I'm off to see the Cat Empire & onther fun things, but in a couple of weekend's time?
 * RAOF bludgeoons more apostrophes to heep his supply high.
<RAOF> Spelling is fun with a 10 second latency!
<secretlondon> during the day I can get 2 min lag on my hsdpa modem..
<secretlondon> i'm having to ssh to a friend's box as my isp block irc
<RAOF> I'm sshng into a box sitting appoximately 3 meters away, but iwl doesn't want  to make that snappy.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: hm, i usually work weekends.  will have to see
<RAOF> Hobbsee: There's no particular reason it *has* to be a weekend.9am tutorials won't start up for another month or two.
 * Hobbsee nods
<ubotu> New bug: #187231 in gnome-terminal (main) "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187231
<ubotu> New bug: #187234 in transmission (main) "New upstream version: 1.03" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187234
<ubotu> New bug: #187236 in grub2 (universe) "please sync grub2 1.95+20080128-1 from debian unstable " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187236
<secretlondon> night
<ubotu> New bug: #187245 in gaia (universe) "gaia linked with nonexistent libgps.so.15" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187245
<ubotu> New bug: #187250 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Firefox/Epiphany crash at slatev.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187250
<ubotu> New bug: #187254 in firefox (main) "Firefox cannot open the selected webpage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187254
<ubotu> New bug: #187256 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187256
<ubotu> New bug: #187257 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187257
<ubotu> New bug: #187259 in casper (main) "Add support for Aufs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187259
<ubotu> New bug: #187260 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "libncurses.so.5 is missing from initrd.img-2.6.15-51-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187260
<ubotu> New bug: #187261 in ubuntu "Please sync libwfut 0.1.0-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187261
<ubotu> New bug: #187262 in linux-meta (main) "Please add Dell driver for Conexant HSF modem in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187262
<ubotu> New bug: #187265 in e2fsprogs (main) "fsck: root primary superblock differs from backup immediately after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187265
<ubotu> New bug: #187266 in firefox (main) "FireFox(Ubuntu) Crash Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187266
<ubotu> New bug: #187268 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-bin None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-bin.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187268
<ubotu> New bug: #187271 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "updating sun-java5 to 1.5.0.14 in dapper-proposed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187271
<ubotu> New bug: #187272 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution is having problems? (dup-of: 183421)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187272
<ubotu> New bug: #187274 in network-manager (main) "network interface doesnt come up on boot when static ip set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187274
<ubotu> New bug: #187275 in linux-meta (main) "[linux-source] several local vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187275
<ubotu> New bug: #187276 in adept (main) "Adept updater crashes during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187276
<ubotu> New bug: #187279 in adept (main) "Adept Manager crashes when reloading repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187279
<ubotu> New bug: #187281 in ubuntu "Graphic problems with ATI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187281
<ubotu> New bug: #187282 in initramfs-tools "update-initramfs -u fails with "WARNING: /boot is ro mounted." even if /boot is rw" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187282
<ubotu> New bug: #187284 in mono-addins (main) "jockey-gtk  closed unexpectedly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187284
<ubotu> New bug: #187200 in gvfs "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_data_input_stream_read_line()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187200
<ubotu> New bug: #187286 in ubuntu "Can't run pywings in ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187286
<ubotu> New bug: #187183 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187183
<ubotu> New bug: #187287 in kaffeine (main) "kaffeine segfaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187287
<ubotu> New bug: #187289 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus can't open .desktop files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187289
<ubotu> New bug: #187293 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash after backing up settings, mail.." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187293
<ubotu> New bug: #187294 in evolution (main) "task sorting on status is unexpected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187294
<ubotu> New bug: #187295 in evolution (main) "show task due date in calendar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187295
<ubotu> New bug: #187296 in evolution (main) "fetching mail folder via imap: everthing gets fetched before displaying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187296
<ubotu> New bug: #187301 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libnb-platform7-java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187301
<Iulian> Hello
<pedro_> hello Iulian
<pedro_> Iulian: nice work yesterday ;-)
<Iulian> pedro_: Thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #187303 in ubuntu "[bug]about the password enterring menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187303
<ubotu> New bug: #187304 in klear (universe) "klear does not parse channels.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187304
<gaspa_cribbio> persia: clive seems to not work anymore... could you give a try?
<gaspa_cribbio> I fear that youtube make something to block it...
<ubotu> New bug: #183582 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 fails to install on ThinkPad T61p" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183582
<ubotu> New bug: #187306 in linux (main) "Low network performance of ipw2200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187306
<ubotu> New bug: #187307 in smc (universe) "Missing KDE Menu Entry for smc (super mario clone)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187307
<ubotu> New bug: #187310 in ubuntu "Driver for Intel AGN 4965 crashes down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187310
<ubotu> New bug: #187311 in pari (universe) "Please sync pari 2.3.3-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187311
<ubotu> New bug: #187309 in ubuntu "all the updates fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187309
<ubotu> New bug: #187313 in firefox-3.0 (main) "right click on a link does strange things" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<ubotu> New bug: #187178 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in writev()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187178
<ubotu> New bug: #187314 in ubuntu "Hibrenate and Suspend Problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187314
<ubotu> New bug: #187316 in ubuntu "Server upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187316
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #187315 in coreutils (main) "chmod not returning right exit code on SGID directory failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187315
<ubotu> New bug: #187320 in linux-source-2.6.22 "cannot load snd-bt-sco.ko module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187320
<ubotu> New bug: #187325 in musictracker (universe) "Pidgin dies when playing a a song with title that got special chars like ` " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187325
<ubotu> New bug: #187326 in openoffice.org (main) "file dialogues should be marked as transient" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187326
<ubotu> New bug: #187328 in seahorse (main) "seahorse: misbuild on 64-bit architectures due to missing ldap prototypes" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187328
<ubotu> New bug: #187329 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany doesn't show JavaScript dialogs anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187329
<ubotu> New bug: #187331 in ubuntu "Can't rip CDs with gstreamer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187331
<ubotu> New bug: #187332 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany doesn't create mozilla directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187332
<ubotu> New bug: #187334 in slimserver (universe) "Remove slimserver package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187334
<ubotu> New bug: #187335 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Unlock button throws an error, doesn't authenticate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187335
<ubotu> New bug: #187340 in kdenetwork (main) "[Crash] Kopete, can't add MSN account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187340
<greg-g> well done yesterday everyone.  That graph of New bugs for Nautilus is awesome!
<saivann> Does somebody knows how to install openoffice dbgsym packages when dbgsym ver is *ubuntu5 and openoffice packages are *ubuntu5.3 ?
<ubotu> New bug: #187341 in cupsys (main) "default ssl certificate is invalid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187341
<crimsun> saivann: for gutsy-updates?
<crimsun> saivann: e.g., I see them in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/
<saivann> crimsun : You are right... then why I don't get that version in synaptic.. that's strange
<saivann> crimsun : Never mind, it's my fault but thanks for your help :)
<crimsun> do you have the appropriate ddebs.ubuntu.com apt line for the release & component?
<ubotu> New bug: #187345 in file-roller (main) "File-Roller crashed when adding a file to a .tar.gz archive, by dragging the file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187345
<saivann> crimsun : No I didn't have the gutsy-updates one checked in synaptic, that was the problem :)
<crimsun> saivann: thought as much.
<ubotu> New bug: #187343 in gnunet-qt (universe) "[gutsy] gnunet-qt not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187343
<ubotu> New bug: #187344 in linux-meta (main) "AE_NOT_FOUND, Inactive valid threshold" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187344
<Iulian> pedro_: Thank you!
<blkorpheus> crimsun, whats the name of the app that allows me to tell ubuntu to install a particular package set?
<blkorpheus> Like server, development, desktop?
<blkorpheus> I've seen it before, but can't remember where
<greg-g> taskle or something
<greg-g> taskel
<crimsun> tasksel*
<greg-g> there ya go
<blkorpheus> sweet
<blkorpheus> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #187354 in brasero (main) "brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast() (dup-of: 187183)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187354
<ubotu> New bug: #187356 in kannel (universe) "/etc/init.d/kannel depends on nonexistant /var/run/kannel directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187356
<ubotu> New bug: #187357 in tsclient (main) "RFE: tsclient 1.48 needs option to change from default port 3389 to support SSH tunnels." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187357
<rbs-tito> Hi guys, I'm a pretty amateur developer, but I think I've fixed bug 87914
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87914 in update-manager "Progress bar refers to "1 minutes" or "1 hours"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87914
<rbs-tito> How can I get someone to review my patch? Do I just put it on Launchpad?
<rbs-tito> (In hardy alpha 4)
<seb128> rbs-tito: attach it on launchpad and subscribe the corresponding sponsor team to the bug
<rbs-tito> seb128: What is the corresponding sponsor team?
<crimsun> in this case, ubuntu-main-sponsors
<crimsun> universe/multiverse source packages -> ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<rbs-tito> Ah, thankyou
<crimsun> main/restricted source packages -> ubuntu-main-sponsors
<pedro_> Iulian: thanks you for the interest ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #187358 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV (detaching tabs)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187358
<ubotu> New bug: #187359 in screenlets (universe) "Merge changes from screenlets-new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187359
<ubotu> New bug: #187361 in php5 (main) "php5 cli 5.1.2 Segmentation Fault with PECL_HTTP (http.so)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187361
<rbs-tito> crimsun: Assign or subscribe?
<crimsun> rbs-tito: subscribe-only
<rbs-tito> OK
<rbs-tito> Done :)
<rbs-tito> Do I add the patch tag?
<crimsun> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #187362 in grub (main) "update-grub does not update /boot/grub/menu.lst" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187362
<ubotu> New bug: #187363 in tsclient (main) "tsclient 1.48 "select a saved profile" should update fields immediately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187363
<ubotu> New bug: #187366 in tightvnc (universe) "[hardy] crash when typing certain letters on the keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187366
<ubotu> New bug: #187337 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in XSetCloseDownMode()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187337
<ubotu> New bug: #187368 in gtimelog (universe) "gtimelog only accepts an integer for 'hours' in gtimelogrc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187368
<ubotu> New bug: #187364 in gftp "gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in set_cell_contents()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187364
<ubotu> New bug: #187370 in kdemultimedia (main) "kubuntu: volume buttons controlling "Headphone" volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187370
<ubotu> New bug: #187371 in update-manager (main) "the progress of the downloaded data not consistent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187371
<ubotu> New bug: #187372 in ubuntu "new version of gspc driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187372
<ubotu> New bug: #187373 in ubuntu "Impossible to boot on 2.6.24-5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187373
<ubotu> New bug: #187375 in yaird (universe) "Please sync yaird 0.0.12-25  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187375
<ubotu> New bug: #187377 in cjk (universe) "Please sync cjk 4.7.0+git20070708-1.1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187377
<ubotu> New bug: #187378 in gcc-4.2 (main) "gcc crashes with segfault in cc1 in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187378
<ubotu> New bug: #187379 in bluez-gnome (main) "Greyed out "Device class"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187379
<wousser> if I run diff -Nur hello-2.2.dist hello-2.2 > hello.patch the whole file gets attached to he diff file, is that necessary? I don't see that in other diff files.
<ubotu> New bug: #187380 in tomboy (main) "package tomboy 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187380
<ubotu> New bug: #187381 in update-manager (main) "Update-Manager: "could not calculate the upgrade"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187381
<ubotu> New bug: #187382 in update-manager (main) "[Hardy]2.21.90-0ubuntu1 package upgrade broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187382
<blueyed> wousser: which file gets "attached to the diff file"?
<ubotu> New bug: #185375 in ubuntu "critical issue with ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185375
<ubotu> New bug: #185382 in ubuntu "crashing issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185382
<ubotu> New bug: #187383 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "System monitor causes Xorg to consume 100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187383
<wousser> blueyed: in the beginning its my patch and after that it's the whole patched file
<wousser> blueyed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54093/
<ubotu> New bug: #185543 in system-config-samba (universe) "system-config-samba.py crashed with SystemError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185543
<ubotu> New bug: #185625 in ubuntu "sign the repository at ddebs.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185625
<ubotu> New bug: #185793 in firefox (main) "Shieldsup says "failed" Ping Reply: RECEIVED (FAILED) — Your system REPLIED to our Ping (ICMP Echo) requests, making it visible on the Internet. Most personal firewalls can be configured to block, drop, and ignore such ping requests in order to better hide systems from hackers. This is highly recommended since "Ping" is among the oldest and most common methods used to locate systems prior to further exploitation." 
<ubotu> New bug: #185923 in ubuntu "can't type login name (keyboard not function) after auto upgrade on gutsy today 25/01/08 at 5 pm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185923
<ubotu> New bug: #185980 in ubuntu "usb fdisk permission problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185980
<ubotu> New bug: #186017 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "kaffeine-xine crashed with ATI Radeon official drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186017
<ubotu> New bug: #186309 in ubuntu "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186309
<ubotu> New bug: #186310 in ubuntu "package libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186310
<ubotu> New bug: #186358 in yafray (universe) "Memory leak => CRASH" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186358
<ubotu> New bug: #186426 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186426
<ubotu> New bug: #187387 in ghex (universe) "Please sponsor ghex 2.21.90 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187387
<ubotu> New bug: #186431 in nautilus (main) "férfi" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186431
<ubotu> New bug: #186552 in ubuntu "Dont report unneccesary dependencies...." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186552
<blueyed> wousser: you have a backup copy of the file in one dir, which isn't in the other.
<wousser> blueyed: I did exactly as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<ubotu> New bug: #186656 in smart (universe) "smart crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in main()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186656
<ubotu> New bug: #186755 in debian-installer (main) "/bin/sh: cd can't  find (initramfs)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186755
<ubotu> New bug: #186834 in ubuntu "/etc/passwd and /etc/group altered by remote Hackers?" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186834
<ubotu> New bug: #187388 in gnome-terminal (main) "Please sponsor gnome-terminal 2.21.90 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187388
<blueyed> wousser: either remove the backup file or use "-x \*~" as diff argument to exclude it.
<blueyed> wousser: or omit the -N option
<blueyed> The tutorial probably does not take into account that your $EDITOR creates a backup file.
<blueyed> You could also just remove the hunk from the hello.patch file.
<wousser> blueyed: thanks
<wousser> blueyed: so omit the -N option or removing the hunk is the same
<blueyed> wousser: not exactly.. removing "-N" will not treat the non-existent file as empty and it will not show up (completely) in the diff.
<blueyed> I would just remove the backup file (and tune my editor's settings)
<ubotu> New bug: #187043 in firefox (main) "xdebconfigurater post installation problem error 1" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187043
<ubotu> New bug: #187139 in jockey (restricted) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187139
<ubotu> New bug: #187264 in debian-installer (main) "The Launchpad team" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187264
<wousser> blueyed: thanks I will try that
<ubotu> New bug: #187390 in firefox (main) "A text area marks correct words as spelling errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187390
<blueyed> wousser: do you see from the diff which file it is?
<ubotu> New bug: #186991 in debian-installer (main) "weather applet" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186991
<wousser> blueyed: yes, and I've edited the file directly with gedit so I know which file it is. I've turned of the backup setting in gedit
<ubotu> New bug: #187391 in gcc-4.2 (main) "very large memory usage when compiling with optimizations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187391
<ubotu> New bug: #187392 in mpd (universe) "Please merge mpd 0.13.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187392
<ubotu> New bug: #187394 in live-installer (universe) "Ubuntu Installer missing graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187394
<ubotu> New bug: #187395 in yelp (main) "yelp warning messages in terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187395
<ubotu> New bug: #187396 in kdelibs (main) "up arrow launch ksnapshot. evdev, multiseat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187396
<ubotu> New bug: #187398 in gnucash (universe) "Gnucash should depend , recommend or at least suggest aqbanking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187398
<ubotu> New bug: #187401 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "package gnome-settings-daemon failed to upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187401
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ -http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #187403 in hplip (main) "hplip or dependencies/dependents should explicitly depend on foomatic-filters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187403
<ubotu> New bug: #187404 in ubuntu "Asus X53s webcam 180 degrees rotation bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187404
<ubotu> New bug: #187406 in amarok (main) "[hardy] Amarok install-mp3 fails silently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187406
<ubotu> New bug: #187407 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187407
<ubotu> New bug: #187409 in ubuntu "WISHLIST: The Ubuntu menus have too many icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187409
<ubotu> New bug: #187411 in update-manager (main) "A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187411
<ubotu> New bug: #187412 in udev (main) "WISHLIST: automount CDs even if X11 is not running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187412
<mcisbackuk> Anyone know what is happening with bug #187381? This is a severe problem, and no-one will be able to update around it, can someone look into it, maybe stick it on as Medium importance please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187381 in update-manager "Update-Manager: "could not calculate the upgrade"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187381
<ubotu> New bug: #187415 in piklab (universe) "Please sync piklab 0.15.2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187415
<ubotu> New bug: #187418 in mono (main) "package libmono-winforms2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187418
<bdmurray> mcisbackuk: that can happen when running the devel release
<mcisbackuk> bdmurray: I take it there will be a workaround issued soonish then?
<seb128> mcisbackuk: what architecture do you use?
<bdmurray> mcisbackuk: no the dependent package will get built and mirrored
<mcisbackuk> seb128: i386 P4 2.8GHz 1GB ram
<mcisbackuk> bdmurray: So it will just overwrite the old one then? like 0unbunt1 - 0unbuntu2?
<mcisbackuk> If i could type right...
<seb128> mcisbackuk: the apt-get update log looks alright
<seb128> mcisbackuk: evolution-data-server and evolution needs to be updated together
<seb128> so e-d-s is on hold until the new evolution binaries are available
<seb128> update-manager might not be clear about the reason
<seb128> but that's not really an upgrade bug
<ubotu> New bug: #187420 in gtwitter (universe) ".desktop file missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187420
<ubotu> New bug: #187421 in azureus (universe) "c->xlib.lock failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187421
<mcisbackuk> seb128: So basically update-manager sees a new version and assumes there's a complimentary data-sevrer for that same version, and keels over when it sees there's not?
<seb128> not sure what update manager do, but the apt-get update log on this bug is a normal situation
<seb128> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded."
<mcisbackuk> seb128: Ok lol are you changing the tags back or shall I do it?
<seb128> it's just waiting to have something upgradable
<seb128> what tag?
<mcisbackuk> I changed tags to upgrade, but I'll remove
<seb128> ok
<seb128> if there is an issue that's a request for update-manager to have clearer message in such situations
<seb128> which has likely already been reported
<bdmurray> mcisbackuk: some of this is documented at DebuggingUpdateManager
<seb128> otherwise the not upgradable situation is a transitional one
<seb128> evolution needs new e-d-s to build
<seb128> so the delay is necessary there
<mcisbackuk> seb128: Yeah I get ya now, it would just be nicer if it gave a proper reason (more explanatory than *this is broke*) lol
<seb128> right
<seb128> lot to do and not so many people working on those
<mcisbackuk> I see...
<ubotu> New bug: #187423 in ubuntu "Please sync xword 1.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187423
<ubotu> New bug: #187425 in decibel-audio-player (universe) "Please sync decibel-audio-player 0.09-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187425
<blkorpheus> can anyone reveal how to copy sbm.bin to a floppy
<ubotu> New bug: #148236 in gnucash (universe) "Gnucash crashed whilst loading file from NTFs partition." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148236
<ubotu> New bug: #187427 in ubuntu "Please sync tenace 0.3-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187427
<ubotu> New bug: #187428 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gtk-splitter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187428
<ubotu> New bug: #187429 in dhcp3 (main) "/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server starts dhcpd3 with parameters in wrong order ($INTERFACES)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187429
<ubotu> New bug: #187432 in ubuntu "Please sync sauerbraten-wake6 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187432
<ubotu> New bug: #187434 in dhcp3 (main) "/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server starts dhcpd3 with parameters in wrong order ($INTERFACES)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187434
<joumetal> mato
<joumetal>  * I wish I learn to use irc
<ubotu> New bug: #187436 in ubuntu "Please sync ii-esu 1.0a.dfsg1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187436
<ubotu> New bug: #187437 in ubiquity (main) "Installer missing graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187437
<ubotu> New bug: #187438 in mysql-query-browser "FTBFS: undefined reference to `gtksourceview_marshal_VOID__BOXED_BOXED'" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187438
<ubotu> New bug: #187442 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-1ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187442
<ubotu> New bug: #187443 in mysql-query-browser "FTBFS: libgtksourceview-1.0.a: No such file or directory" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187443
<ubotu> New bug: #187444 in ubuntu "Not possible to utilise dual graphics card on Uniwill 259en3 (Alienware m5500) without manual scripting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187444
<ubotu> New bug: #187439 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes on senders return reciept request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187439
<ubotu> New bug: #187445 in nautilus (main) "Everything is 'unknown' at the root of the volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187445
<ubotu> New bug: #187446 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "package sun-java5-bin 1.5.0-14-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187446
<ubotu> New bug: #187448 in jabberd2 (universe) "Please migrate jabberd2 to a later libdb version than libdb4.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187448
<ubotu> New bug: #187450 in meta-kde4 (universe) "When logging out of KDE4, you have to click "logout" in two different dialog boxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187450
<ubotu> New bug: #187451 in nautilus (main) "Undefined symbols (libeel problem?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187451
<ubotu> New bug: #187454 in nautilus (main) "Still suggests mp3-decoder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187454
<ubotu> New bug: #187453 in ubuntu "tty font too large on resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187453
<ubotu> New bug: #187455 in email-reminder (universe) "Please sync email-reminder 0.7.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187455
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-31
<ubotu> New bug: #187459 in cdrkit (main) "genisoimage creates bad iso images if joliet is used - error: "Unexpected joliet directory length" appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187459
<ubotu> New bug: #187460 in gnome-schedule (universe) "Please sponsor gnome-schedule-2.0.0 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187460
<ubotu> New bug: #187461 in ubuntu "The is blank on ubuntu 7.10 amd64 after says "group 1,5 loading" in my acer aspire 5920 untill get the picture which i put my username and my password to get on the ubuntu desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187461
<ubotu> New bug: #187465 in wordpress (universe) "Please merge wordpress 2.3.2+fr-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187465
<ubotu> New bug: #187467 in heimdal (universe) "Please migrate heimdal  to a later libdb version than libdb4.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187467
<ubotu> New bug: #187468 in openldap2 (main) "Please migrate openldap2 to a later libdb version than libdb4.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187468
<ubotu> New bug: #187469 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio should have versioned dependency on sysv-rc for use of update-rc.d multiuser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187469
<ubotu> New bug: #187473 in openssh (main) "[Hardy] Update from alpha 3 to -current broke ssh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187473
<ubotu> New bug: #187474 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-keyboard-properties crashed with signal 5 in gconf_peditor_new_boolean()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187474
<ubotu> New bug: #187471 in openldap2.3 (main) "Please migrate openldap2.3 to a later libdb version than libdb4.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187471
<ubotu> New bug: #187477 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with signal 5 in PyEval_EvalFrameEx()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187477
<ubotu> New bug: #187478 in less (main) "Searching broken with less -R and color (regression from gutsy, fixed in sid 418-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187478
<ubotu> New bug: #187480 in less (main) "Please sync less 418-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187480
<ubotu> New bug: #187481 in cherrypy3 (universe) "[CVE-2008-0252] Directory traversal vulnerability allows modification of arbitrary files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187481
<ubotu> New bug: #187482 in kdepim (main) "outbox - click on e-mail with disposition notification = ask for it, and crash " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187482
<ubotu> New bug: #187483 in ivtv (multiverse) "ivtv-utils modules.txt has incorrect parameters referenced" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187483
<ubotu> New bug: #187484 in kdepim (main) "Email messages in outbox and in sent box are doubled. I use OpenPGP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187484
<ubotu> New bug: #187485 in kdepim (main) "sign / encrypt by default are hard to disabled and are not correctly reported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187485
<ubotu> New bug: #187476 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187476
<ubotu> New bug: #147877 in imagemagick (main) "identify crashed with signal 24 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147877
<ubotu> New bug: #183676 in imagemagick (main) "convert crashed with signal 24 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183676
<ubotu> New bug: #184896 in imagemagick (main) "convert crashed with signal 24 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184896
<ubotu> New bug: #185073 in imagemagick (main) "convert crashed with signal 24 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185073
<ubotu> New bug: #155345 in imagemagick (main) "identify crashed with signal 24 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155345
<ubotu> New bug: #182029 in imagemagick (main) "identify crashed with signal 24 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182029
<ubotu> New bug: #148250 in imagemagick (main) "identify crashed with signal 24 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148250
<ubotu> New bug: #187488 in evolution (main) "The pop up stated that an email could not be shown but I regret I do no have the exact words for this report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187488
<ubotu> New bug: #187490 in gnome-utils (main) "synaptic program installer ceased to function " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187490
<ubotu> New bug: #187491 in nautilus (main) "nautlius freezes when viewing music" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187491
<ubotu> New bug: #187492 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "[Hardy] gnome-settings-daemon broken package (dup-of: 187401)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187492
<ubotu> New bug: #187494 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-ecolier-court 1.00-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187494
<ubotu> New bug: #187495 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-ecolier-lignes-court 1.00-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187495
<ubotu> New bug: #187496 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-gfs-artemisia 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187496
<ubotu> New bug: #187487 in imagemagick (main) "convert crashed with signal 24 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187487
<ubotu> New bug: #187497 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-gfs-bodoni-classic 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187497
<ubotu> New bug: #187498 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-gfs-complutum 1.000-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187498
<ubotu> New bug: #187499 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-gfs-didot-classic 1.000-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187499
<ubotu> New bug: #187500 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-gfs-gazis 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187500
<ubotu> New bug: #187501 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-gfs-neohellenic 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187501
<ubotu> New bug: #187502 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-gfs-solomos 1.000-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187502
<ubotu> New bug: #187503 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-gfs-theokritos 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187503
<ubotu> New bug: #187504 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-oflb-euterpe 1.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187504
<ubotu> New bug: #187505 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-radisnoir 0.8b-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187505
<ubotu> New bug: #187512 in ttf-konatu (universe) "Please sync ttf-konatu 22-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187512
<ubotu> New bug: #187513 in ttf-mgopen (main) "Please sync ttf-mgopen 1.1-3 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187513
<ubotu> New bug: #187506 in ttf-breip (universe) "Please sync ttf-breip 1.0-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187506
<ubotu> New bug: #187507 in ttf-inconsolata (universe) "Please sync ttf-inconsolata 001.009-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187507
<ubotu> New bug: #187508 in ttf-junicode (universe) "Please sync ttf-junicode 0.6.15+20080123-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187508
<ubotu> New bug: #187509 in ttf-khmeros (universe) "Please sync ttf-khmeros 5.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187509
<ubotu> New bug: #187511 in ttf-kiloji (universe) "Please sync ttf-kiloji 2.10-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187511
<ubotu> New bug: #187518 in ttf-sil-yi (universe) "Please sync ttf-sil-yi 1.200-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187518
<ubotu> New bug: #187519 in ttf-summersby (universe) "Please sync ttf-summersby 1.007-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187519
<ubotu> New bug: #187520 in ttf-tuffy (universe) "Please sync ttf-tuffy 20071106-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187520
<ubotu> New bug: #187510 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 in e_cal_backend_google_utils_connect()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187510
<ubotu> New bug: #187514 in ttf-sil-abyssinica (universe) "Please sync ttf-sil-abyssinica 1.0-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187514
<ubotu> New bug: #187515 in ttf-sil-charis (universe) "Please sync ttf-sil-charis 4.102-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187515
<ubotu> New bug: #187516 in ttf-sil-doulos (universe) "Please sync ttf-sil-doulos 4.102-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187516
<ubotu> New bug: #187517 in ttf-sil-padauk (universe) "Please sync ttf-sil-padauk 2.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187517
 * greg-g is confused by all of those imagemagick bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #187521 in ttf-vlgothic (universe) "Please sync ttf-vlgothic 20071215-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187521
<ubotu> New bug: #187523 in dovecot (main) "dovecot created 15 copies on moving mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187523
<ubotu> New bug: #187524 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[hardy] screen lights up when lid is closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187524
<ubotu> New bug: #187525 in gnome-control-center (main) "[hardy] pkg conflict w. gnome-settings-manager & gnome-control-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187525
<ubotu> New bug: #187526 in transmission (main) "can't install/upgrade package in gusty if gusty-backports is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187526
<ubotu> New bug: #187527 in aqsis (universe) "aqsis FTBFS with maximum recursion depth exceeded" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187527
<ubotu> New bug: #187530 in pidgin (main) "Pop up re synchronisation issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187530
<ubotu> New bug: #187532 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning() (dup-of: 187476)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187532
<ubotu> New bug: #187533 in knetworkmanager (main) "KNetworkManager cannot find or connect to ESSID with Nordic chars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187533
<ubotu> New bug: #187538 in ubuntu "Hardy installer changes all partition types to 83 (Linux)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187538
<saivann> Can someone take a look at my bug #187540 and confirm it please? It can be easily reproducible. Thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187540 in gnome-panel "Gnome-panel freeze when 7 windows are open when the panel is on the right" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187540
<ubotu> New bug: #187540 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel freeze when 8 windows are open when the panel is on the right" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187540
<greg-g> saivann: confirmed.  And, you don't need to restart gnome, just kill gnome-panel, it comes back automatically
<saivann> greg-g : Thanks, I tried the same but I was probably not sufficiently patient :)
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> wow, why are so many people "also notified" for that bug saivann ?
<saivann> greg-g : I don't know.. I just choosed the gnome-panel package, it seems that gnome-panel bugs are pretty well triaged :)
<ubotu> New bug: #187541 in ubuntu "Sync requested for recently added Debian package adanaxisgpl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187541
<saivann> greg-g : I mean, apparently, there's a lot of people who subscribed to be notified for all new bugs..
<greg-g> yeah, that is just crazy
<saivann> hehe
<saivann> yes
<RAOF> I think a lot of people subscribe to gnome-panel bugs because a lot of bugs are mis-filed under gnome-panel.
<greg-g> ahh, right.
<RAOF> People right-click, see the "report a bug" option...
<saivann> this makes sense
<greg-g> good point
<saivann> I remember that I did the same 2 years ago, while I was totally new to ubuntu :)
<RAOF> Well, *that* makes apport bug reporting less useful.  firefox2 segfaults as soon as you hit 'load' on a file-open-dialog.  Such as 'attach a file'.
<ubotu> New bug: #187543 in evince (main) "Extra characters inserted when editing forms" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187543
<saivann> Time to sleep for me now, good night everyone
<greg-g> g'night
<ubotu> New bug: #187548 in gtk-recordmydesktop (universe) "gtk-recordMyDesktop crashed with TypeError in __select_window__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187548
<ubotu> New bug: #187549 in ubuntu "KNetworkManager with network-manager-vpnc - no configuration in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187549
<ubotu> New bug: #187546 in banshee (universe) "Crashes when opening "preferences" a second time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187546
<ubotu> New bug: #187547 in nautilus (main) "nautilus eat memory, locks desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187547
<blkorpheus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4
<ubotu> New bug: #187552 in mhwaveedit (universe) "mhwaveedit: can't handle files with spaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187552
<ubotu> New bug: #187555 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_newv() (dup-of: 178038)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187555
<ubotu> New bug: #187556 in gnome-panel (main) "multiple desktops not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187556
<NeedSound> I have a question about ISA sound cards, I know everyone is probably already groaning wearily
<NeedSound> I have searched launchpad, the forums, etc.  spent countless hours on google and alsa searching
<ubotu> New bug: #187557 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "performing upgrade using update manager and update failed on this package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187557
<NeedSound> nothing has worked so far, and I would gladly put in a new PCI sound card, but I cannot do that in a laptop
<NeedSound> Can anyone help a total newcomer to linux?
<NeedSound> I have been fighting this sound issue for months now
<NeedSound> I've gotten everything else to work except sound
<NeedSound> If I can get sound to work I'll have a totally usable machine.
<LucidFox> NeedSound> What is your sound card?
<NeedSound> Tried OpenSUSE 10.3 but that wouldn't even recognize my video
<NeedSound> I have a Crystal Semiconductor CS4237 chipset
<NeedSound> I know the snd-cs4232 or snd-cs4236 drivers should work
<LucidFox> I don't think you'll get a reply on this channel, though, it's mostly used for viewing bug reports
<LucidFox> and #ubuntu has too much white noise :(
<NeedSound> I'ved tried passing the IRQs, DMAs, IOports, etc with modprobe and it still won't work
<NeedSound> anywhere else I can turn to?
<NeedSound> hello?
<NeedSound> :(
<ubotu> New bug: #187558 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "don't install properly (gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187558
<ubotu> New bug: #187561 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning() (dup-of: 187476)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187561
<ubotu> New bug: #187562 in smplayer (multiverse) "Upgrade to smplayer 0.6.0~rc1" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187562
<ubotu> New bug: #187566 in ttf-dejavu (main) "Please sync ttf-dejavu 2.23-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187566
<ubotu> New bug: #187568 in update-manager (main) "[hardy] update-manager ALWAYS sets CPU Scaling to OnDemand" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187568
<ubotu> New bug: #187571 in ubuntu "Iran is not in software sources list, but it is!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187571
<ubotu> New bug: #187574 in pidgin (main) "The pidgin notification icon does not resize when increasing the panel width" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187574
<ubotu> New bug: #187580 in firefox (main) "Using the print preview for a specific but normal website killed firefox even multitried" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187580
<ubotu> New bug: #187576 in smplayer-themes (universe) "Upgrade to smplayer-themes 0.1.15" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187576
<ubotu> New bug: #187577 in portmap (main) "portmap has multiple init script links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187577
<ubotu> New bug: #186179 in jockey (main) "[Hardy A3][Xubuntu]jockey-gtk crashed with GError in ui_help()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186179
<ubotu> New bug: #187585 in policykit (main) "Policykit does not answer to gnome message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187585
<ubotu> New bug: #187586 in ubiquity (main) "mythbuntu 7.10 installer crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187586
<ubotu> New bug: #187588 in ubuntu "Wrong screen resolution on laptop HP nw8440" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187588
<ubotu> New bug: #187589 in pidgin (main) "pidgin Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped) after recent update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187589
<ubotu> New bug: #187594 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon segfaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187594
<ubotu> New bug: #187596 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo dumps core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187596
<ubotu> New bug: #187598 in ubuntu "Printout alignment issues with Brother printers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187598
<ubotu> New bug: #187600 in sound-juicer (main) "Please sponsor sound-juicer 2.21.3 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187600
<ubotu> New bug: #187602 in language-pack-kde-en (main) "Hardy: KDE: en_CA locale support broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187602
<ubotu> New bug: #187604 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with signal 5 in purple_url_encode()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187604
<ubotu> New bug: #187605 in lcdproc (universe) "Regression wrt MtxOrb VFD in released code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187605
<elmargol> genkdmconf-kde4 is somehow missing from the kdm-kde4 package
<Iulian> Hello
<pedro_> heya
<ubotu> New bug: #187607 in totem (main) "totem crashes with segfault when trying to skip backwards in a WMV file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187607
<ubotu> New bug: #187609 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "package gnome-settings-daemon 2.21.90.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de « /usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon », qui appartient aussi au paquet gnome-control-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187609
<Iulian> pedro_: Hey! Do you have one minute to reproduce this bug 179175 and say if you get an error message like that one?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179175 in nautilus "file copy in nautilus loses data without warning user" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179175
<ubotu> New bug: #187565 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187565
<ubotu> New bug: #187606 in ubuntu "Please sync libxstream-java 1.2.2-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187606
<ubotu> New bug: #187608 in aufs (universe) "Please sync aufs 0+20080129-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187608
<pedro_> Iulian: let me have a look
<pedro_> Iulian: yeah same message, it's fixed now
<Iulian> Yep, thank you.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ongoing ping
<ubotu> New bug: #187611 in screenlets (universe) "WindowlistScreenlet.py crashed with signal 5 in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187611
<ubotu> New bug: #187615 in ubuntu "7.04 to 7.10 upgrade fails (did not configure PAM)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187615
<ubotu> New bug: #187616 in gammu (universe) "Please sync Gammu 1.18.0-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187616
<ubotu> New bug: #187617 in wammu (universe) "Please sync Wammu  0.25-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187617
<ubotu> New bug: #187618 in ubuntu "[7.10] OpenOffice mising fonts(cirillic) can't open some documents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187618
<ubotu> New bug: #187620 in python-gammu (universe) "Please sync python-gammu 0.24-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187620
<ubotu> New bug: #187360 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in init_gtk()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187360
<ubotu> New bug: #187486 in cheese (main) "cheese crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_pad_push()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187486
<ubotu> New bug: #187624 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "package gnome-settings-daemon None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-settings-daemon.list] failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon', che si trova anche nel pacchetto gnome-control-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187624
<ubotu> New bug: #187621 in seahorse (main) "Please sponsor seahorse 2.21.91 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187621
<ubotu> New bug: #187622 in liferea (main) "liferea-bin crashed with signal 5 in IA__g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187622
<ubotu> New bug: #187625 in kino (main) "Please merge kino 1.2.0-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187625
<blkorpheus> The Conky developers have attempted (on a number of occasions) to get the ubuntu developers to fix the Conky package, however they have been unresponsive.
<ubotu> New bug: #187634 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-5-generic None failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187634
<ubotu> New bug: #187635 in nautilus (main) "package nautilus-data 1:2.21.90-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187635
<ubotu> New bug: #187638 in nautilus-sendto (main) "package nautilus-sendto 0.13.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to fill /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i with padding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187638
<ubotu> New bug: #187466 in gnome-control-center "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187466
<ubotu> New bug: #187472 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187472
<ubotu> New bug: #187534 in update-notifier (main) "update-notifier crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187534
<ubotu> New bug: #187627 in ubuntu "46pre0: latex formula extension fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187627
<ubotu> New bug: #187628 in evince (main) "package evince 2.21.90-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187628
<ubotu> New bug: #187630 in gimp (main) "package gimp-data 2.4.3-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187630
<ubotu> New bug: #187631 in libcairo-ruby (universe) "package libcairo-ruby1.8 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcairo-ruby1.8.list] failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187631
<ubotu> New bug: #187539 in evolution "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with signal 5 in g_hash_table_foreach()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187539
<ubotu> New bug: #187632 in linux (main) "package linux-headers-2.6.24-5 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-2.6.24-5.list] failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187632
<ubotu> New bug: #187640 in scribus-ng (universe) "package scribus-ng None failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187640
<ubotu> New bug: #187641 in wine (universe) "package wine 0.9.54-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187641
<ubotu> New bug: #187544 in evince "evince-thumbnailer crashed with signal 5 in g_type_register_static()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187544
<ubotu> New bug: #187554 in gnome-netstatus (main) "gnome-netstatus-applet crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187554
<ubotu> New bug: #187560 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187560
<ubotu> New bug: #187639 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-core 1:2.3.1-3ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187639
<gaspa> theese bugs are all from the same person... omg!
<ubotu> New bug: #187244 in twisted (main) "twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187244
<ubotu> New bug: #187626 in conky (universe) "conky crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187626
<ubotu> New bug: #187629 in xscreensaver (main) "atlantis crashed with SIGILL" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187629
<ubotu> New bug: #187633 in xscreensaver (main) "atunnel crashed with SIGILL" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187633
<ubotu> New bug: #187636 in xscreensaver (main) "blinkbox crashed with SIGILL" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187636
<ubotu> New bug: #187643 in pidgin (main) "[HARDY] pidgin crashes after partial upgrate" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187643
<ubotu> New bug: #187644 in kdemultimedia (main) "kmix use erroneus channel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187644
<ubotu> New bug: #187645 in evolution (main) "Evolution calendar consumes 100% CPU with mouse-over info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187645
<ubotu> New bug: #187648 in ubuntu "[7.10] Ubuntu can't shuth dawn machin.After shthng dawn ubuntu,PC still have power.Fan and may be hard draive,still runing.Monitor play screen of ubuntu.Must manuali push power buton." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187648
<gaspa> pedro_: are you that are managing some ~miked11 bugs?
<pedro_> gaspa: some of them. yes
<ubotu> New bug: #187650 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel incorrect order after unexpand" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187650
<gaspa> ok. I'm taking the other. This guys has done something like 20 bug report for a full disk
<pedro_> great, thanks for doing it
<gaspa> but... this miked is perhaps a build bot?
<gaspa> this bugs are too dumb...
<pedro_> hahaha
<blkorpheus> pedro_, are you Mr.V?
<pedro_> blkorpheus: Mr .V ? well my last name starts with V, so yeah probably
<ubotu> New bug: #172785 in opera (partner) "operapluginwrapper crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172785
<blkorpheus> pedro_, yeah, I got mail from you once, thought it was my firend Pedro.  i was lil *&^&*% I did not know he used linux, and how the hell he know about my bug?
<blkorpheus> Then I looked closer like..ahhhh idiot
<pedro_> ahaha!
<pedro_> yeah isn't a very common name outside south america i guess
<pedro_> blkorpheus: where you from?
<blkorpheus> Orlando
<gaspa> pedro_: another one... (look at the last...)
<ubotu> New bug: #187652 in glpk (universe) "[Sync Request] Please sync 4.25-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187652
<ubotu> New bug: #187653 in kicad (universe) "[Sync Request] Please sync kicad 0.0.20071129a-1 from unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187653
<pedro_> gaspa: launchpad needs to have an "ignore" functionality :-/
<ubotu> New bug: #145017 in hplip (main) "makeuri.py crashed with AttributeError in makeURI()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145017
<ubotu> New bug: #150241 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150241
<gaspa> pedro_: i think so.
<ubotu> New bug: #155783 in desktop-multiplier (multiverse) "post-file.py crashed with BadStatusLine in _read_status()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155783
<ubotu> New bug: #158744 in desktop-multiplier (multiverse) "post-file.py crashed with HTTPError in http_error_default()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158744
<ubotu> New bug: #187654 in pcb (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync pcb 20070912-6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187654
<gaspa> ...please someone stop him.
<seb128> gaspa: stop what?
<blkorpheus> lol
<blkorpheus> the bot
<gaspa> ahh
<ogra> heh
<blkorpheus> lol
<gaspa> blkorpheus:
<gaspa> uops
<gaspa> blkorpheus: is really a bot?
<ogra> gaspa, its fed from LP
<seb128> gaspa: what?
<ogra> every posting the bot does is a new bug
<seb128> gaspa: ubotu is a bot sending new bug informations on the channel
<gaspa> ah, no no
<gaspa> didn't mean ubotu.
<gaspa> i talk about a LP user.
<seb128> well, he sent a bunch of duplicates
<seb128> but the crashers he just sent look like real bugs
<gaspa> uhm
<gaspa> i think he had a really messed up system.
<ubotu> New bug: #177478 in e2fsprogs (main) "e2label crashed with SIGFPE in ext2fs_open2()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177478
<ubotu> New bug: #187656 in koffice (main) "krita crashes in 64-bit gutsy upon opening tif" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187656
<ubotu> New bug: #177481 in e2fsprogs (main) "e2fsck crashed with SIGFPE in ext2fs_open2()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177481
<ubotu> New bug: #177482 in e2fsprogs (main) "dumpe2fs crashed with SIGFPE in ext2fs_open2()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177482
<ubotu> New bug: #187355 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with NameError in install_package()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187355
<ubotu> New bug: #187657 in brasero "Uses beagle, not tracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187657
<ubotu> New bug: #177975 in oem-config (main) "oem-config crashed with DebconfError in command()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177975
<ubotu> New bug: #177976 in e2fsprogs (main) "fsck.ext3 crashed with SIGFPE in ext2fs_open2()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177976
<ubotu> New bug: #185038 in update-manager (main) "update-manager (crashed) Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185038
<ubotu> New bug: #187658 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 4 Shared Folders won't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187658
<ubotu> New bug: #187659 in fai (universe) "GRUB example conflicts with hardy grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187659
<ubotu> New bug: #187661 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187661
<ubotu> New bug: #177978 in oem-config (main) "oem-config-dm crashed with AttributeError in run()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177978
<ubotu> New bug: #185273 in apport (main) "apport-unpack crashed with IOError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185273
<ubotu> New bug: #187662 in ubuntu "Live CD Installer can't install at 800x600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187662
<ubotu> New bug: #187666 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187666
<ubotu> New bug: #187673 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187673
<ubotu> New bug: #187669 in seahorse (main) "Crash when signing a key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187669
<ubotu> New bug: #187671 in linux-source-2.6.22 "sdhci module hangs Everex StepNote 2053T" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187671
<ubotu> New bug: #187672 in kdepim (main) "crash after moving an element (a task)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187672
<ubotu> New bug: #187665 in xen-3.2 (main) "Python modules are missing." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187665
<ubotu> New bug: #187677 in ubuntu "Left Win-key compose does not work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187677
<ubotu> New bug: #187678 in evolution-data-server (main) "hardy evolution-data-server 100% cpu after login, sometimes..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187678
<ubotu> New bug: #187679 in linux-patch-debianlogo (universe) "Please sync linux-patch-debianlogo 1.9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187679
<ubotu> New bug: #187680 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Minefield (Firefox) renders transparent or scaled images incorrectly or not at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187680
<ubotu> New bug: #187682 in libpng (main) "Cannot install libpng12-dev due to dependancy on older libpng12-0." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187682
<ubotu> New bug: #187683 in cyrus-sasl2-heimdal (universe) "Migrate from libdb4.2 to libdb4.6" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187683
<ubotu> New bug: #187686 in ubuntu "Keyboard Indicator at the Panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187686
<ubotu> New bug: #187687 in dolphin (main) "Amarok actions are not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187687
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: /query?
<ubotu> New bug: #187689 in php-db (universe) "Please sync php-db 1.7.13-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187689
<ubotu> New bug: #187698 in brasero (main) "Brasero crashes when trying to write a ISO" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187698
<ubotu> New bug: #187690 in apache2 (main) "apache2-mpm-event Thread Safe Pollset error" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187690
<ubotu> New bug: #187692 in fai (universe) "please merge fai 3.2.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187692
<ubotu> New bug: #187693 in kdebase-runtime (universe) "kdebase-runtime source package failed build on i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187693
<ubotu> New bug: #187694 in qt4-x11 (main) "qt4 designer help does not work without qt4-dev-tools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187694
<ubotu> New bug: #187695 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashes when autorun.inf points to Windows program" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187695
<ubotu> New bug: #187705 in ubuntu "Can't rename file or folder via smb in nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187705
<ubotu> New bug: #187708 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] netbeans6.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187708
<ubotu> New bug: #187702 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187702
<ubotu> New bug: #187713 in gnuradio (universe) "Gnuradio should be in multiverse" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187713
<ubotu> New bug: #187728 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "package gnome-settings-daemon None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-settings-daemon.list] failed to install/upgrade: prøver å skrive over «/usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon», som også finnes i pakken gnome-control-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187728
<ubotu> New bug: #187715 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 155424)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187715
<ubotu> New bug: #187719 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-gtk crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187719
<ubotu> New bug: #187723 in evolution-exchange (main) "Unable to book a resource using Attendees dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187723
<ubotu> New bug: #187724 in cupsys (main) "[Gutsy] cups sharing does not work if printer is not turned on before booting the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187724
<ubotu> New bug: #187725 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.91 failed to install/upgrade: 依赖关系问题 - 仍未被配置" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187725
<ubotu> New bug: #187727 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "package gnome-settings-daemon 2.21.90.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/bin/gnome-settings-daemon', che si trova anche nel pacchetto gnome-control-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187727
<ubotu> New bug: #187714 in devede (multiverse) "devede crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187714
<ubotu> New bug: #187716 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "hardy, changing the font crashes kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187716
<ubotu> New bug: #187721 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash: Segmentation fault in g_slice_alloc () on reopening a save dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187721
<ubotu> New bug: #187722 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Selecting "remove .torrent files" when removing a torrent does not actually delete the file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187722
<ubotu> New bug: #187726 in doc-debian (universe) "[FTBFS] doc-debian (gs: not found)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187726
<ubotu> New bug: #187730 in gnome-applets (main) "multiload-applet-2 crashed with signal 5 in gdk_draw_rectangle()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187730
<ubotu> New bug: #187734 in ubuntu "Typing break does not always lock keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187734
<ubotu> New bug: #187731 in evolution (main) "Opening Evolution calendar crashes Evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187731
<ubotu> New bug: #187733 in gimp (main) "package gimp-data 2.4.3-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187733
<ubotu> New bug: #187737 in ghemical (universe) "Please sync ghemical 2.95-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187737
<ubotu> New bug: #187735 in icon (main) "icon FTBFS in hardy" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187735
<ubotu> New bug: #187736 in mozilla-firefox "Right click, "Save As" in firefox runs script instead of saving it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187736
<ubotu> New bug: #187738 in nautilus (main) "package nautilus-data 1:2.21.90-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187738
<ubotu> New bug: #187739 in nautilus-sendto (main) "package nautilus-sendto 0.13.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to fill /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i with padding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187739
<ubotu> New bug: #187740 in gtkhtml3.8 (main) "FTBFS in hardy" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187740
<ubotu> New bug: #187742 in libapache2-mod-ldap-userdir (universe) "Please sync libapache2-mod-ldap-userdir 1.1.12-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187742
<ubotu> New bug: #187743 in youtube-dl (universe) "[SRU] youtube-dl doesn't work anymore" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187743
<ubotu> New bug: #187745 in libcomplearn (universe) "Please sync libcomplearn 1.1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187745
<ubotu> New bug: #187746 in consolekit (main) "typo in ck-connector.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187746
<ubotu> New bug: #187748 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-core 1:2.3.1-3ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187748
<ubotu> New bug: #187749 in wine (universe) "package wine 0.9.54-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187749
<bddebian> Boo
<joumetal> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #187755 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin crashes with "Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)" unless started using "strace pidgin"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187755
<ubotu> New bug: #183738 in screenlets (universe) "Please sync screenlets 0.0.10-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183738
<ubotu> New bug: #187751 in control-center (main) "Disabling compiz from gnome-appearance-properties fails with assertion failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187751
<ubotu> New bug: #187753 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187753
<ubotu> New bug: #187754 in gvfs (main) "copy a file from smb:// to sftp:// crashs gvfsd-smb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187754
<ubotu> New bug: #187756 in evince (main) "cannot move over the PDF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187756
<ubotu> New bug: #187758 in lustre (universe) "Please sync lustre 1.6.4.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187758
<ubotu> New bug: #187757 in mozart-gtk (universe) "[Archive Removal] please remove mozart-gtk from the archive" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187757
<ubotu> New bug: #187761 in linux-meta (main) "Need a way to disable selected modules with a kernel flag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187761
<ubotu> New bug: #187762 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] xtide world vector shoreline data" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187762
<ubotu> New bug: #187764 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187764
<ubotu> New bug: #187767 in libgtk-canvas (universe) "[Archive Removal] please remove libgtk-canvas from the archive" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187767
<ubotu> New bug: #187773 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Broken link in the README file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187773
<ubotu> New bug: #187614 in empathy "empathy crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187614
<ubotu> New bug: #187774 in release-upgrader-apt (main) "." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187774
<ubotu> New bug: #187777 in twisted (main) "Problem in python-twisted-core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187777
<ubotu> New bug: #187778 in evolution (main) "evolution events disappear sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187778
<ubotu> New bug: #187779 in gimp (main) "GIMP 2.4.4" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187779
<ubotu> New bug: #187780 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187780
<ubotu> New bug: #187781 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "the documentation is a stub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187781
<ubotu> New bug: #187782 in nufw (universe) "Please sync nufw 2.2.11-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187782
<ubotu> New bug: #187784 in abiword (main) "AbiWord-2.4 crashed with signal 5 in g_list_foreach()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187784
<ubotu> New bug: #187785 in gtk-recordmydesktop (universe) "deactivating and activating compiz again breaks video recording" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187785
<ubotu> New bug: #187787 in gnome-applets (main) "Problem in gnome-applets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187787
<ubotu> New bug: #187788 in phpsysinfo (universe) "Please sync phpsysinfo 3.0~rc3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187788
<ubotu> New bug: #187759 in evolution "evolution crashed with signal 5 in camel_pop3_delete_old()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187759
<ubotu> New bug: #187691 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-dictionary crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187691
<ubotu> New bug: #187789 in polipo (universe) "Please sync polipo 1.0.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187789
<ubotu> New bug: #187790 in pynetsnmp (universe) "Please sync pynetsnmp 0.28.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187790
<ubotu> New bug: #187792 in rake (universe) "Please sync rake 0.8.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187792
<ubotu> New bug: #187747 in evolution "evolution crashed with signal 5 in camel_url_new()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187747
<ubotu> New bug: #187796 in webauth (universe) "Please sync webauth 3.5.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187796
<ubotu> New bug: #187766 in gvfs "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187766
<ubotu> New bug: #187794 in pidgin "[Hardy] Pidgin gets SIGTRAP'd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187794
<ubotu> New bug: #187795 in totem (main) "word mispelled in totem-gstreamer-video-thumbnailer error" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187795
<ubotu> New bug: #187797 in ubuntu "Jailkit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187797
<ubotu> New bug: #187457 in ubuntu "i cant log into my computer now" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187457
<ubotu> New bug: #187528 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with signal 5 in g_object_unref()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187528
<ubotu> New bug: #187799 in firefox (main) "When I enter address to address bar or try a web search, the application closes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187799
<ubotu> New bug: #187801 in xzgv (universe) "Please sync xzgv 0.9+svn34-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187801
<ubotu> New bug: #187800 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187800
<ubotu> New bug: #187804 in bitbake (universe) "Please sync bitbake 1.8.10-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187804
<greg-g> bdmurray (or someone else more knowledgeable than I):  there were a bunch of image-magick bugs yesterday released from apport, they SEEM like duplicates, but I'm not entirely sure.  List of the bugs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54244/
<bdmurray> greg-g: do you suspect one as being the master?
<ubotu> New bug: #187805 in ubuntu "distordet screen (in all distroes) - lenovo a53" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187805
<bdmurray> greg-g: I've looked at a couple and they seem different to me.  I'm happy to talk about why if you are interested.
<greg-g> bdmurray: yeah, I would be
<greg-g> (sorry, I'm in class right now, but I can multitask ;) )
<ubotu> New bug: #187807 in linux (main) "[hardy] I/O errors at 60-70% on CD reads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187807
<ubotu> New bug: #187809 in desktop-effects-kde (universe) "[hardy] desktop-effects-kde can't find configuration files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187809
<ubotu> New bug: #187808 in gnome-panel (main) "driver ati CTRL+ALT+DEL doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187808
<bdmurray> apport does a good job of duplicate detection when it is retracing bug reports
<bdmurray> so that is one reason
<greg-g> bdmurray: right, I saw that they weren't all from the same version or they had different stack traces
<ubotu> New bug: #187811 in ubuntu "Hardy: Evolution crashes when sending any e-mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187811
<bdmurray> right the stack traces being different is a really good indicator they are not the same
<ubotu> New bug: #187814 in gksu (main) "No mention in "man gksudo" that "gksudo --" is requred in order to correctly replace "sudo" in commands" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187814
<greg-g> bdmurray: I guess I was just wondering how accurate just comparing traces can be.  I just wasn't sure.  Thanks for the clarification.
<ubotu> New bug: #187816 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187816
<ubotu> New bug: #187817 in gnome-applets (main) "package gnome-applets-data 2.21.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 134" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187817
<ubotu> New bug: #187818 in nss-ldapd (universe) "Please sync nss-ldapd 0.5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187818
<ubotu> New bug: #187819 in ubuntu "Yakuake hangs up (kinda) if summoned while SCIM/Skim is activated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187819
<ubotu> New bug: #187820 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.91 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187820
<ubotu> New bug: #187821 in gnome-applets (main) "package gnome-applets 2.21.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187821
<thekorn> hi bug-hunters ;)
<bdmurray> hello thekorn
<thekorn> hello bdmurray
<thekorn> bdmurray, I'm just reading you are planning to get new versions of py-lp-bugs and bughelper uploaded soon, thanks a lot!
<thekorn> bdmurray, I'm currently trying to testbuild both packages, bughelper fails to build, let me check this
<ubotu> New bug: #187827 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187827
<ubotu> New bug: #187822 in pam (main) "package pam-0.99.7.1 pam_selinux.so doesn't support seusers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187822
<ubotu> New bug: #187823 in libcairo-perl (main) "ftbfs (1 failed test) with current cairo version" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187823
<ubotu> New bug: #187824 in mono (main) "package mono-gac 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187824
<ubotu> New bug: #187825 in libcairo-ruby (universe) "package libcairo-ruby1.8 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcairo-ruby1.8.list] failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187825
<ubotu> New bug: #187826 in tomboy (main) "package tomboy 0.9.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187826
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'm excited about all the changes and getting them out to people
<ubotu> New bug: #187828 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187828
<ubotu> New bug: #187829 in mono (main) "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187829
<ubotu> New bug: #187831 in ubuntu "Hardy: Evolution crashes when sending any e-mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187831
<thekorn> bdmurray, I commited a fix for bughelper to bughelper.main, both are building now without error
<bdmurray> pedro_: One of the LiveCD tests for isotesing asks one to move an object to the trash and ensure that waste appears in the bin.  Do you know why that test is there?  It failed for me.  The icon did not update for me.
<pedro_> bdmurray: no idea why is there
<pedro_> bdmurray: do you have something in ~/.Trash or in ~/.local/share/Trash/  ?
<seb128> pedro_: what,
<pedro_> the second one is the new path for the trash files with nautilus with gio
<pedro_> seb128: ah?
<seb128> that was a question
<seb128> i just joined
<seb128> what are you talking about
<pedro_> seb128: bdmurray is doing some LiveCD iso testing and it seems that when he deleted some files the trash icon doesn't update
<ubotu> New bug: #187832 in rhythmbox (main) "CD drive spins at maximum speed when playing CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187832
<seb128> the trash applet is known to be broken
<seb128> it has not been ported to gio yet and is not using the same location than nautilus
<bdmurray> okay thanks seb128
<seb128> you are welcome
<bdmurray> Do you know if anyone submitted a bug about that yet?
<seb128> bug 185633
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185633 in gnome-applets "trashcan does not report files it contains" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185633
<blkorpheus> .trash 1000
<blkorpheus> and trash ~
<ubotu> New bug: #187844 in libwww-perl (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187844
<ubotu> New bug: #187839 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop() (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187839
<ubotu> New bug: #187842 in gnome-panel (main) "When I minimize a program it just disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187842
<ubotu> New bug: #187843 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-gtk crashed with signal 5 in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187843
<ubotu> New bug: #187846 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "glxgears artifacts when dragging window around with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187846
<ubotu> New bug: #187847 in mime-tools (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187847
<ubotu> New bug: #187848 in ubuntu "volume control/mixer interface unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187848
<ubotu> New bug: #187849 in scribus (main) "scribus crashed with SIGSEGV in QGList::locate()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187849
<ubotu> New bug: #187850 in compiz (main) "intel x3100: screen artifacts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187850
<Ayabara> hey. anyone know if bug 118723 is gonna be fixed any time soon? it was first reported in june of last year, and is from what I see present in hardy as well. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118723
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118723 in kdeutils "KMilo/Volume Hotkeys regression" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118723
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118723 in kdeutils "KMilo/Volume Hotkeys regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> New bug: #187854 in xorp (universe) "Please sync xorp 1.5~cvs.20080128-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187854
<ubotu> New bug: #187857 in ubuntu "keyboard layout switching broken in Hardy current" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187857
<ubotu> New bug: #187858 in gnome-panel (main) "Notification Area intermittent right click error- Panel's menu displayed instead of the application's in Area." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187858
<antares79> hi people.  I just need a second opinion. I just filed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/187861. and I'm currently debating whether I should set the security flag or not.  opinions?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187861 in gnome-screensaver "[xubuntu] password dialog reveals desktop when compositor is enabled" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> antares79: that's somewhat a security issue, not sure if that's due to gnome-screensaver and not to the compositor though
<ubotu> New bug: #187859 in ubuntu "Lock screen broken on Hardy current" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187859
<ubotu> New bug: #187861 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[xubuntu] password dialog reveals desktop when compositor is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187861
<ubotu> New bug: #187862 in gnome-panel (main) "Taskbar does not allow for selection of minimised windows- only the far left one may be selected from it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187862
<antares79> i don't know either.  Hell, might even be some part of my config.
<antares79> I just wanted to know whether I should hassle the already overworked canonical staff with this or not ;-)
<antares79> I mean, if this were on Ubuntu, I'd do it, but since this is on Xubuntu, I'm not sure
<seb128> well you opened the bug on launchpad
<seb128> but xubuntu is a community project, not sure how they are responsive
<antares79> yes.  ok, i don't think anyone will be really critically harmed by this (are any institutions/corporations using Xubuntu at all?), so I'll leave it the way it is now.  Thanks for the help, seb :-)
<seb128> antares79: you are welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #187863 in skim (main) "FTBFS: TypeError: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, list found " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187863
<ubotu> New bug: #187865 in apport (main) "[Hardy 8.04 i386 alpha daily 20080131.2]  apport does not open Firefox after collecting crash data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187865
<ubotu> New bug: #187866 in ubuntu "'tput cols' give strange results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187866
<ubotu> New bug: #187868 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-1ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187868
<ubotu> New bug: #187869 in base-installer (main) "32-bit install on 64-bit AMD processor fails to find installable kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187869
<ubotu> New bug: #187872 in tagcoll2 (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187872
<ubotu> New bug: #187874 in gnome-panel (main) "compiz fusion doesnt work together with 3D acceleration,I ve got Lenovo N200 ntbk with Intel GMA X3100 graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187874
<ubotu> New bug: #187876 in xfce4-smartpm-plugin (universe) "xfce4-smartpm-plugin not finding gksudo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187876
<ubotu> New bug: #187879 in linux-source-2.6.24 "ac97_codec module and symbols missing, some OSS modules can't load [undefined symbol ac97_probe_codec]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187879
<ubotu> New bug: #187880 in geoip (main) "Please sync geoip 1.4.4.dfsg-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187880
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-01
<ubotu> New bug: #187890 in onscripter (universe) "Please sync onscripter 0.0.20080121-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187890
<ubotu> New bug: #187892 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "cyrus-sasl2 build-dep on libdb-dev and not libdb4.6-dev" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187892
<ubotu> New bug: #187898 in ubiquity (main) "Stuck on "Removing conflicting operating system files"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187898
<ubotu> New bug: #187893 in ubuntu "Laptop crashes after running for a week (NTFS?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187893
<ubotu> New bug: #187894 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] veejay-1.0 - http://veejayhq.net [needs-packaging]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187894
<ubotu> New bug: #187900 in evolution (main) "evolution: IMAP SSL is not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187900
<ubotu> New bug: #187901 in gpodder (universe) "gpodder crashed with ImportError in main()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187901
<ubotu> New bug: #187904 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin allows / (forward slash) in folder names." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187904
<ubotu> New bug: #187907 in gucharmap (main) "Please sponsor gucharmap 2.21.90 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187907
<ubotu> New bug: #187909 in gnome-panel (main) "Unreachable window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187909
<ubotu> New bug: #187910 in haskell-html (universe) "Please sync haskell-html 1.0.1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187910
<ubotu> New bug: #187912 in gnome-panel (main) "I cannot uses multiple desktops GL is messed up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187912
<ubotu> New bug: #187918 in meta-kde4 (universe) "[Hardy] KDE4 logon failure: 'startkde: Could not start D-Bus. Check your installation.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187918
<ubotu> New bug: #187921 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Gtk2::Mozembed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187921
<ubotu> New bug: #187922 in gtwitter (universe) "Please sync gtwitter 1.0~beta-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187922
<ubotu> New bug: #187929 in ubuntu "Gutsy to Hardy Alpha 2 python-gobject error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187929
<ubotu> New bug: #187932 in network-manager (main) "There is no option to tell NetworkManager to rescan for wireless networks." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187932
<ubotu> New bug: #187930 in ubuntu "sound subsystem locks in kubuntu hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187930
<ubotu> New bug: #187933 in ubuntu "Please sync libdb4.4-ruby 0.6.2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187933
<ubotu> New bug: #187935 in pidgin (main) "gadu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187935
<ubotu> New bug: #187936 in elinks (main) "Sync with upgrade release of elinks 0.11.3-3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187936
<ubotu> New bug: #187938 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187938
<ubotu> New bug: #187937 in quick-lounge-applet (universe) "quick-lounge-applet crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187937
<ubotu> New bug: #181159 in glipper (universe) "glipper crashed with signal 5 in bonobo_activation_timeout_reg_check()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181159
<ubotu> New bug: #187939 in mono (main) "package mono-runtime 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187939
<ubotu> New bug: #187940 in tomboy (main) "package tomboy 0.9.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187940
<ubotu> New bug: #187941 in f-spot (main) "package f-spot 0.4.1-4ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187941
<ubotu> New bug: #187944 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with signal 5 in IA__g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187944
<ubotu> New bug: #187946 in bzip2 (main) "package bzip2-doc 1.0.4-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187946
<ubotu> New bug: #187947 in azureus (universe) "azureus crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187947
<ubotu> New bug: #187950 in vinagre (main) "vinagre crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187950
<ubotu> New bug: #187954 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome crashed with signal 5 in gtk_widget_set_sensitive()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187954
<ubotu> New bug: #187953 in scsh-defaults (universe) "Cannot install scsh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187953
<ubotu> New bug: #187958 in last-exit (universe) "Last.fm Password Stored in Plain Text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187958
<ubotu> New bug: #187959 in python-setuptools (main) "package python-setuptools 0.6c7-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187959
<ubotu> New bug: #187960 in libapp-cli-perl (universe) "Undeclared dependency on liblocale-maketext-simple-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187960
<Iulian> Good morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #187961 in bzip2 (main) "package bzip2-doc failed to install: confusing INFO-DIR-ENTRY in file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187961
<ubotu> New bug: #187962 in mail-notification (universe) "mail-notification not installable in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187962
<ubotu> New bug: #187963 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio[...]: sap.c: sendmsg() failed: Invalid argument" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187963
<ubotu> New bug: #187964 in xen-meta (universe) "Xen kernel image package puts non-functional entries into GRUB's menu.lst" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187964
<ubotu> New bug: #187965 in gpa (universe) "Names in keys displayed incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187965
<ubotu> New bug: #187966 in gpa (universe) "no documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187966
<ubotu> New bug: #187967 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[regression][M6 LY] blue box instead of video output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187967
<ubotu> New bug: #187968 in gvrng (universe) "Please sync gvrng 3.1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187968
<ubotu> New bug: #187969 in gnome-control-center (main) "Cannot select default keyboard layout in gnome-keyboard-properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187969
<ubotu> New bug: #187971 in ubuntu "Samba randomly doesn't connect to local server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187971
<ubotu> New bug: #187972 in parallels (partner) "Postinst error if no modules for the running kernel are installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187972
<ubotu> New bug: #187973 in gparted (main) "installation crashed while formating the hard disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187973
<ubotu> New bug: #187974 in parallels (partner) "EULA hard to read in gnome frontend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187974
<ubotu> New bug: #187977 in evolution (main) "When replying to a message there is a > below the signature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187977
<ubotu> New bug: #187978 in rhythmbox (main) ""rhythmbox & rhythmbox-client --play" does not make RB start and play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187978
<ubotu> New bug: #187980 in linux (main) "[regression] [hardy] sony eject button doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187980
<ubotu> New bug: #187982 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails to bring up the password prompt for root privileges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187982
<ubotu> New bug: #187983 in netcat (main) "Please sync netcat (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187983
<ubotu> New bug: #187986 in ubuntu "Please sync netcat-openbsd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187986
<ubotu> New bug: #187987 in evms (universe) "dapper->hardy upgrade caused lots of device-mapper errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187987
<ubotu> New bug: #187985 in extcalc (universe) "extcalc stops with segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187985
<ubotu> New bug: #187989 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "added parallels " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187989
<ubotu> New bug: #187991 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] nautilus doesn't show the default application to open a file in the contextual menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187991
<ubotu> New bug: #187992 in liborigin (universe) "[Hardy wishlist]Please update liborigin-dev to the newest version in Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187992
<ubotu> New bug: #187993 in brasero (main) "[hardy] brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast() (dup-of: 187183)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187993
<ubotu> New bug: #187994 in update-manager (main) "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187994
<ubotu> New bug: #187995 in dolphin (main) "New servicemenu (action) for dolphin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187995
<ubotu> New bug: #187996 in dolphin (main) "wishlist: New servicemenu (action) for dolphin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187996
<ubotu> New bug: #187997 in openal (main) "alcMakeContextCurrent crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187997
<ubotu> New bug: #187999 in openal (main) "Sample Implementation does not support alGetSourcei with AL_*_OFFSET parameters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187999
<pedro_> morning!
<pochu> hi pedro_
<pedro_> hello pochu!
<ubotu> New bug: #188000 in firefox (main) "Clicking on a tab closes it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188000
<ubotu> New bug: #188002 in libatomic-ops (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188002
<ubotu> New bug: #188004 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[hardy] on volume mounting, two nautilus windows are opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188004
<ubotu> New bug: #187810 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187810
<ubotu> New bug: #188005 in pulseaudio (main) "Massive lag in pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188005
<ubotu> New bug: #188007 in gconf (main) "gconfd does not unblock signals properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188007
<ubotu> New bug: #188008 in aptitude (main) "aptitude shows "1 packages upgraded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188008
<ubotu> New bug: #188010 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "[hardy] gnome-settings-daemon doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188010
<ubotu> New bug: #188011 in ubiquity (main) "formats hard disk when not requested to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188011
<ubotu> New bug: #188012 in linux (main) "VMWare does not detect new USB device inserted after starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188012
<ubotu> New bug: #188014 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "[hardy] intel driver wants to use resolution 1280x768 instead of 1024x768 (i830m)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188014
<ubotu> New bug: #188015 in ubuntu "GUI crashes while activating/changing destop effects (Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188015
<ubotu> New bug: #188019 in geda (universe) "new package, geda-xgsch2pcb available in debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188019
<ubotu> New bug: #188021 in ubuntu "Install Issues." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188021
<ubotu> New bug: #186798 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "virtualBox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186798
<ubotu> New bug: #188024 in linux-source-2.6.22 "No network with forcedeth module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188024
<ubotu> New bug: #186643 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Radeon treiber in Gutsy unterstützt nicht Grafikkarte Radeon 8500" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186643
<ubotu> New bug: #188025 in mp3wrap (universe) "mp3wrap is not using source ID3 tags for result file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188025
<ubotu> New bug: #188026 in evince (main) "evince-thumbnailer crashed with signal 5 in IA__g_type_register_static() (dup-of: 187544)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188026
<ubotu> New bug: #188027 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver crashed with signal 5 in IA__g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188027
<ubotu> New bug: #188028 in network-manager (main) "[needs packaging] network-manager on gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188028
<ubotu> New bug: #188029 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188029
<ubotu> New bug: #188030 in pkgsel (main) "xubuntu hardy alternative alpha 4 cd fails to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188030
<ubotu> New bug: #188036 in sound-juicer (main) "problemas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188036
<zul> #185570
<wolfger> bug #185570
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185570 in postfix "Something with postfix halted the dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185570
<ubotu> New bug: #188038 in ubuntu "Computer-File Browser Does not display Hard Drive Icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188038
<ubotu> New bug: #188040 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Server MIR priority" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188040
<ubotu> New bug: #188045 in ubuntu "Free Space reporting differs from program to program" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188045
<ubotu> New bug: #188049 in gdm (main) "login in nested window does not carry over keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188049
<ubotu> New bug: #188054 in ubuntu "OOo will not open or save file to mounted network drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188054
<ubotu> New bug: #188050 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with signal 5 in g_hash_table_foreach() (dup-of: 187539)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188050
<ubotu> New bug: #188051 in ubuntu "package request for Cytoscape" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188051
<ubotu> New bug: #188053 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183685)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188053
<ubotu> New bug: #183312 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183312
<ubotu> New bug: #188055 in adept (main) "apt-listchanges stalls Adept silently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188055
<ubotu> New bug: #188056 in ubuntu "Package request for MASkinG" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188056
<ubotu> New bug: #175729 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175729
<ubotu> New bug: #127420 in hal (main) "hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError: cannot import name DockItem from bonobo.ui" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127420
<ubotu> New bug: #188057 in ubuntu "package request for alfont (allegrofont)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188057
<ubotu> New bug: #188063 in openipmi (universe) "Main Inclusion Report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188063
<ubotu> New bug: #188009 in nautilus "[hardy] nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188009
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buu1
<simira> my adopted horse at Redwings is named Boo...
<ubotu> New bug: #188070 in showfsck (universe) "No need to be bash-specific" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188070
<ubotu> New bug: #188071 in totem (main) "totem crash when launching a video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188071
<RainCT> bug #187115
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187115 in gbrainy "Please sync gbrainy 0.51-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187115
<ubotu> New bug: #188039 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] OpenProj" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188039
<ubotu> New bug: #188073 in desktop-file-utils (main) "Reproducible segfault with desktop-file-validate" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188073
<ubotu> New bug: #188075 in devscripts (main) "dch produced Ubuntu revision numbers for Debian only options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188075
<ubotu> New bug: #188077 in aspell (main) "ispell compatibility scripts in nonsensical place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188077
<ubotu> New bug: #188079 in poppler (main) "evince crashes SIGSEGV in CairoOutputDev::drawImageMaskPrescaled ()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188079
 * Iulian *yawns*
<Iulian> Woah
<ubotu> New bug: #187942 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187942
<ubotu> New bug: #188085 in debian-installer (main) "debian-installers encrypted erase disc cancel button should read Skip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188085
<RainCT> bug 147106
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147106 in widelands "Please sync widelands 1:11-1 universe from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147106
<ccooke> Oh, wow - just found a really odd probably-bug
<ccooke> On Ubuntu Gutsy amd64 (only variant I have here), try typing: "gnome-open .#"
<ccooke> (I don't have the time to report a bug right this minute - if nobody else reports it by this evening, I will)
<seb128> ccooke: what is it supposed to do?
<ccooke> well, here it opens a window which has the same number and appearance of files as the root.
<ccooke> (that is: folders are folders, symlinks have arrows, etc)
<ccooke> except... all the names are /
<ccooke> and they are all - even the *files* - pointers to the root.
<ubotu> New bug: #188086 in xtide (universe) "[needs-merge] xtide-2.9.5-2 from sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188086
<ccooke> (do not view a file's properties - it's an endless loop :-)
<seb128> ccooke: seems to be fixed in hardy
<ccooke> oh, good
<ccooke> Oh - and some of the files vanish when you double-click them
<ubotu> New bug: #188090 in ubuntu "gnome workspace switcher doesn't work properly when compiz enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188090
<ubotu> New bug: #185160 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185160
<ubotu> New bug: #188092 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188092
<ubotu> New bug: #183939 in startupmanager (universe) "Upgrade from CE (dup-of: 146800)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183939
<ubotu> New bug: #188095 in evolution (main) "installing evolution-plugins makes evolution to crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188095
<ubotu> New bug: #188104 in xfce4-terminal (universe) "desktop filename should include xfce" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188104
<ubotu> New bug: #184945 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184945
<ubotu> New bug: #188102 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188102
<ubotu> New bug: #188103 in xfce4-terminal (universe) "desktop file should only show in XFCE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188103
<ubotu> New bug: #187675 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "somebody applet didn'y instalation  (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187675
<ubotu> New bug: #188001 in ubuntu "apport-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __setitem__() (dup-of: 123062)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188001
<ubotu> New bug: #188099 in hotkey-setup (main) "special volume keys on lenovo work incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188099
<ubotu> New bug: #188101 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal doesn't show any items in menubar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188101
<ubotu> New bug: #188096 in gdal (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync gdal 1.5.0-3 (universe) with debian unstable " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188096
<ubotu> New bug: #188097 in ubuntu "cannot burn cd using cd/dvd writer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188097
<ubotu> New bug: #188106 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6 dumps core on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188106
<ubotu> New bug: #188108 in ubuntu "can't enable desktop effects in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188108
<ubotu> New bug: #187350 in system-config-samba (universe) "Hardy beta Samba crashed when starting GUI (dup-of: 185543)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187350
<ubotu> New bug: #188110 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] zmviewer needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188110
<ubotu> New bug: #184516 in system-config-printer (main) "_usr_share_system-config-printer_applet.py.1000 (dup-of: 153610)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184516
<ubotu> New bug: #188111 in ubuntu "archive files do not have traditional "package" emblem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188111
<ubotu> New bug: #188112 in py2play (universe) "Merge py2play 0.1.9-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188112
<ubotu> New bug: #188115 in libx11 (main) "XkbGetKeyboard no longer reporting correct keyboard geometry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188115
<ubotu> New bug: #188118 in meta-kde (main) "kde metapackage broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188118
<ubotu> New bug: #188120 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Install from 20080131.2 LiveCD deleted data from all Windows partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188120
<ubotu> New bug: #188122 in audacious (universe) "Audacious 1.4.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188122
<ubotu> New bug: #178917 in xfce4-terminal (universe) "xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_gc_set_ts_origin()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178917
<ubotu> New bug: #188114 in ubuntu "Ubuntu (Gutsy)'s windows crash once in a while?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188114
<ubotu> New bug: #188124 in audacious-plugins (universe) "audacious-plugins 1.4.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188124
<ubotu> New bug: #188093 in xtide-data (universe) "[needs-sync] xtide-data-20070318-1 from sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188093
<ubotu> New bug: #187896 in glabels (universe) "please update glabels to v 2.2.x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187896
<ubotu> New bug: #188129 in ubuntu "Resolution not correct in Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188129
<ubotu> New bug: #174756 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Inspiron 1420: Intel GM965 s-video TV-out shows wrong colors on Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174756
<ubotu> New bug: #188127 in update-manager (main) "Update manager shows warning that system was not updated for a long time (not true)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188127
<ubotu> New bug: #188130 in moblin-image-creator (universe) "Update moblin-image-creator to 0.39" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188130
<ubotu> New bug: #187955 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crash when starting app" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187955
<ubotu> New bug: #188132 in gnome-keyring (main) "Gnome login hangs every time using XDMCP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188132
<ubotu> New bug: #188133 in totem (main) "totem lacks dependency: libtotem-plparser10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188133
<ubotu> New bug: #187887 in evolution-exchange "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187887
<ubotu> New bug: #188135 in ubuntu "Num Lock, Black screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188135
<ubotu> New bug: #188136 in openssh (main) "package openssh-4.7p1 configure.ac improperly fails to recognize getseuserbyname and get_default_context_with_level" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188136
<ubotu> New bug: #187919 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed with AttributeError in split()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187919
<ubotu> New bug: #188137 in ubuntu "nautilus show personalized icon folder in very big format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188137
<ubotu> New bug: #188138 in compiz (main) "compiz-core-dbgsym doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188138
<ubotu> New bug: #188140 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while surfing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188140
<ubotu> New bug: #188142 in ubuntu "high cpu when video playback and compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188142
<ubotu> New bug: #187931 in gnome-mount "gnome-mount crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187931
<shirish> guys I'm getting g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed bug in quite a few of the apps. I'm running I'm on hardy heron a3+ updates, any ideas as to what I should do?
<shirish> I tried the ubuntu+1 channel but nobody seems to know a thing :(
<ubotu> New bug: #188145 in bootcd (universe) "Please sync bootcd-3.10 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188145
<pedro_> shirish: what you mean? are you getting crashes ?
<shirish> pedro_: yes, I filed one for firefox lemme get the bug number
<pedro_> sure, thanks
<shirish> bug 188140
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188140 in firefox "firefox crashed while surfing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188140
<shirish> it has happened with pidgin, gedit, deluge & firefox
<shirish> most of the times when uploading a file or downloading/exchanging a file.
<shirish> with gedit it was when naming a file. If wanted then can file all of them with gdb-dbgsym log.
<pedro_> i don't know where's related it seems to be a crash in other function
<pedro_> shirish: can you try to submit a bug with apport for having a better stacktrace?
<shirish> pediro: i tried kept getting bad gateway, will try again
<pedro_> btw is the G_DEBUG env variable set up ?
<pedro_> you can check it with 'echo $G_DEBUG'
<pedro_> it should be empty
<shirish> pedro_: can u hang in there for 5 mins. come back & then u can tell me what to do
<pedro_> sure no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #188146 in gnome-panel (main) ""Battery is Charged" notification shows at wrong time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188146
<shirish> pedro_: back, what were u saying about the g_debug something?
<pedro_> shirish: yeah, just check what you have in the G_DEBUG env variable
<pedro_> echo $G_DEBUG
<ubotu> New bug: #188148 in gnome-power-manager (main) "GNOME only crashes on resume from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188148
<shirish> its empty
<pedro_> good
<pedro_> so can you submit a crash with apport?
<shirish> lemme crash gedit & see if apport wants to submit it.
<pedro_> hola andre
<ubotu> New bug: #163101 in screenlets "It is possible to have 'keep above' and 'keep below' both checked" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163101
<andre> hej hej pedro_
<pedro_> andre: como estas?
<andre> err... "bueno"? :)
<pedro_> ahaha!
<pedro_> close close
<pedro_> how's everything going ?
<pedro_> enjoying the winter?
<andre> yeah. it's not cold, it's rainy, nevertheless...errr... don't know... can you repeat the question?
<shirish> pedro_: I crashed it but apport didn't come to the rescue
<ubotu> New bug: #182431 in screenlets "Context menu and properties do not match" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182431
<pedro_> andre: but you don't have snow, that's _good_ i think
<pedro_> shirish: are you using hardy? can you tell me a few steps for reproducing the crash with gedit?
<andre> pedro_, perhaps tomorrow according to the forecast. but i don't need snow, i don't have much oil left for the heating for this winter. :-/
<pedro_> :-(
<shirish> pedro_: yes, using hardy.
<andre> well, one some days we only heat one room, works somehow :)
<shirish> pedro_: I basically use gedit, write or copy some stuff then try to save with some filename. While the filename gets saved with the content, it gets crashed.
<ubotu> New bug: #188150 in swfdec-gnome (universe) "promote to main (swfdec-gnome)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188150
<ubotu> New bug: #188151 in ibmasm-utils (universe) "Main Inclusion Report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188151
<pedro_> isn't crashing here
<pedro_> bug 188125 ; that's the one ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188125 in gedit "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188125
<shirish> pedro_: yup, that's the one which I also did.
<ubotu> New bug: #188105 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_get_data()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188105
<pedro_> shirish: may you try to get a valgring log and attach it to the report? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<shirish> pedro_: will also do that, but first I need to also attach the gdb log as well.
<ubotu> New bug: #188153 in liborigin (universe) "Please update liborigin-dev to version 20071119-1 in Hardy (universe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188153
<pedro_> shirish: that'd be great, thanks you
<ubotu> New bug: #188125 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188125
<ubotu> New bug: #188152 in gdm (main) "aticonfig crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188152
<ubotu> New bug: #188155 in pristine-tar (universe) "Please sync pristine-tar 0.5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188155
<ubotu> New bug: #188156 in kdebase (main) "[hardy] USB fails to open first time in a new window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188156
<pedro_> aticonfig what's that?
<pedro_> found it
<shirish> pedro_: are u asking me or somebody else?
<pedro_> shirish: to everyone, just in case
<shirish> ah ok
<shirish> pedro_: now u can check the gdb-gedit.txt in bug 188125
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188125 in gedit "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188125
<shirish> pedro_: could it be also due to gnomevfs bugs?
<pedro_> shirish: yep it's better to have a valgrind log
<pedro_> shirish: it's only reproducible by you ATM so not sure about that
<pedro_> gotta run now, see you later
<andre> hmm. pedro left me with questions :)
<pedro_> andre i love you
<pedro_> marry me
<ubotu> New bug: #188087 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in totem_session_restore()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188087
<ubotu> New bug: #188113 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188113
<andre> okay. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #188162 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org is closed to open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188162
<jegHegy> has alpha 4 been delayed?
<abrahm> how do I get gdb to find the source code when doing core dump analysis? I have installed all relavent-dbgsym packages. Where do I extract the source for the package?
<ubotu> New bug: #188131 in nautilus "nautilus crashed after resizing icon (with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash())" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188131
<bdmurray> abrahm: apt-get source PACKAGENAME ?
<abrahm> I've created ~/src where I do that.
<abrahm> but gdb prints errors like "workarounds.c: No such file or directory."
<abrahm> I've done apt-get source compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<abrahm> I think I found a solution. I'll build the packages and the dbgsym from source on my machine.
<ubotu> New bug: #188171 in gnome-session (main) "user keyboard layout not loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188171
<ubotu> New bug: #188173 in ubuntu "Emtying trash wipes /home/username" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188173
<ubotu> New bug: #188174 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session-remove comand line tool not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188174
<ubotu> New bug: #188175 in deskbar-applet (main) "Web Searches plugin appears above Actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188175
<ubotu> New bug: #187928 in squeeze "squeeze crashed with SIGSEGV in lsq_archive_get_status()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187928
<ubotu> New bug: #188165 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188165
<ubotu> New bug: #188177 in ubuntu "[hardy] USB mouse not working when plugged in after booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188177
<ubotu> New bug: #188181 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic Mgr won't update 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188181
<ubotu> New bug: #188180 in ubuntu "After install on USB disk, the computer does not work without the USB disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188180
<ubotu> New bug: #188182 in ubuntu "printer prints left part of the text twice, on left and right side. What can I do ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188182
<ubotu> New bug: #188183 in gnome-applets (main) "in hardy 'world clock applet' and 'weather report applet' show different temperatures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188183
<ubotu> New bug: #188184 in metacity (main) "Gnome-panel drawer not working properly while metacity compositor is active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188184
<ubotu> New bug: #188185 in openmpi (universe) "mistake in location of header files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188185
<ubotu> New bug: #188188 in ubuntu "[hardy]manually installed packages not appearing installed anywhere" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188188
<ubotu> New bug: #188190 in ubuntulooks (main) "Memory leak in binary package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188190
<ubotu> New bug: #188191 in ubuntu "Power Manager(guidance-power-manager.py) crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188191
<ubotu> New bug: #188192 in svn-load (universe) "Kernel-Dev amd64 CompizFusion 8.04(hardy) 2.6.24.5-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188192
<ubotu> New bug: #188194 in ubuntu "gnome-power-manager not calling gnome-session --kill on power button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188194
<ubotu> New bug: #172879 in ubiquity "Unable to skip network access during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172879
<ubotu> New bug: #188196 in ubuntu "[hardy] Language support de_DE (german) allegedly not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188196
<ubotu> New bug: #188197 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop() (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188197
<ubotu> New bug: #188199 in ubuntu "Glitch with file browser when moving" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188199
<ubotu> New bug: #188200 in openldap2.3 (main) "[hardy] slapd and ldaps regression" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188200
<ubotu> New bug: #188201 in update-notifier (main) "[hardy] update-notifier stuck at "a package manager is working" " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188201
<ubotu> New bug: #188203 in gnash (universe) "Missing build dependency for gnash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188203
<ubotu> New bug: #188202 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop-mode as default on AC doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188202
<ubotu> New bug: #188205 in ubuntu "{hardy] Laptop fan finally slows down after ten minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188205
<ubotu> New bug: #188206 in ubuntu "needs-packaging legends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188206
<ubotu> New bug: #188207 in python2.5 (main) "large dictionary hangs idle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188207
<greg-g> somebody wanna wishlist bug 188206
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188206 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] legends" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188206
<bdmurray> greg-g: got it
<ubotu> New bug: #188210 in linux-source-2.6.22 "usb drives don't mount. Errors in ide_core and usb_storage." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188210
<ubotu> New bug: #188211 in kdeutils (main) "kcalc crashes with X^Y operation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188211
<ubotu> New bug: #188212 in libgpod (main) "libgpod-nogtk can't be upgraded in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188212
<ubotu> New bug: #188216 in update-manager (main) "package changes not resizeable at distro upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188216
<ubotu> New bug: #188218 in git-core (main) "git-core doesn't install bindings for emacsen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188218
<wolfger> should Bug #128244 be considered "fix released"?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128244 in rdiff-backup "rdiff-backup --list-increments does not distinguish between error conditions" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128244
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-02
<tekteen> What is bug day?
<joumetal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/
<tekteen> ok
<bdmurray> tekteen: It is a day where we focus our efforts on a specific group of bugs.
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I want to become a developer
<ubotu> New bug: #188225 in sound-juicer (main) "No easy way to change ripping quality" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188225
<ubotu> New bug: #188226 in linux (main) "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<bdmurray> Additionally there are members of the Ubuntu QA team available to help new triagers
<tekteen> I guess helping with bugs would help me learn
<persia> tekteen: Very much so.  Working with bugs to understand the software, and submitting patches where you can is an excellent way to become a developer.
<tekteen> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #188221 in ubiquity (main) "missing installer icon on liveCD desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188221
<ubotu> New bug: #188222 in ubuntu "Clock inconsistent with BIOS or windows time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188222
<ubotu> New bug: #188223 in ltsp (main) "CHROOT will not upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188223
<ubotu> New bug: #188224 in texlive-extra (main) "Somethings wrong with psboxit's shading?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188224
<tekteen> I am reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<bdmurray> wolfger: why?
<wolfger> bdmurray: Last comment, 4 months ago, said it was fixed in 1.1.14, Gutsy is on 1.1.14-1
<bdmurray> I see a question mark at the end of that comment
<wolfger> I took that as questioning it being on gutsy (a month before gutsy release)
<wolfger> Gutsy's out now, and I verified the version of the package
<bdmurray> you mean the version number?
<wolfger> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #187148 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187148
<bdmurray> To mark it as Fix Released we should try and determine if the it returns other exit codes like desired.
<bdmurray> We could do this by testing it or looking at the changelog or looking at the code
<bdmurray> I don't know who owsla is but they sound like the developer
<wolfger> ok, I'll check the change log then, and if it's not there attempt to verify by running it.
<bdmurray> An easy way to get the changelog is via 'aptitude changelog packagename'
<ubotu> New bug: #188231 in evolution (main) "Evolution help file won't open when more than one instance of program running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188231
<ubotu> New bug: #188232 in gdebi (main) "gdebi-gtk crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188232
<ubotu> New bug: #188229 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] rofs and cdrom icons shown on LiveCD desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188229
<ubotu> New bug: #188234 in totem (main) "Totem player was playing movie in black and white. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188234
<bdmurray> wolfger: any luck?
<ubotu> New bug: #188235 in treeline (universe) "Treeline icon not added to applications menu after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188235
<wolfger> bdmurray: nothing in the change log, I'll give it a test tomorrow.
<wolfger> you caught me just as I was getting into something else.
<bdmurray> Okay. ;) I got the source code and am looking at that too
<bdmurray> It doesn't look like it has been fixed but I could be wrong.
<wolfger> fyi: i marked it fix released prior to getting a response in-channel.
<wolfger> perhaps I'm a bit too impatient for doing bug work...
<bdmurray> Getting a bug from Fix Committed to Fix Released (if it is autoclosed by a changelog) can be a complicated process
<bdmurray> if it isn't that is
<greg-g> wolfger: have we made a date for the next bug jam yet?
<wolfger> no. I posted to the mailing list, but have gotten no responses back
<greg-g> you, me, a couple others (like jorge or someone) should just come to an agreement on a good date for us and then tell everyone that is when it is.
<greg-g> I'm all for democratic forms of governance, but sometimes we just need to push it forward a little ;)
<wolfger> well, like I said, we need a good location. I'm not sure how many people would be willing to trek out to my place, other than tjagoda
<wolfger> I don't feel where we were last time is a good location for actually getting things done. Great for presentation, but not so great for everybody working.
<greg-g> exactly
<wolfger> anyhow, I'm seriously going afk a bit now :-)
<greg-g> ok, later
<ubotu> New bug: #188239 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188239
<ubotu> New bug: #188240 in oem-config (main) "[Hardy] OEM install from Desktop CD doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188240
<greg-g> iso testing bugs rolling in
 * stgraber hides :)
<ubotu> New bug: #188241 in gnome-control-center (main) "Can't record sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188241
<ubotu> New bug: #188242 in mono (main) "package mono-gac 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188242
<ubotu> New bug: #188244 in ubuntu "totem playing dvds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188244
<ubotu> New bug: #188243 in ubuntu "[Hardy] the human theme changes colour unexpectedly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188243
<ubotu> New bug: #188245 in ubuntu "F3 in bash running under gnome-terminal causes loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188245
<ubotu> New bug: #188248 in ubuntu "[Hardy] hda-intel no sound on Dell 1420N" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188248
<ubotu> New bug: #188250 in gizmod (universe) "gizmod interdiff for update to 3.4" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188250
<ubotu> New bug: #188252 in mono (main) "Program crashed on installing auto upgrades" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188252
<ubotu> New bug: #188253 in easycrypt (universe) ""Create crypt"-window crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188253
<ubotu> New bug: #188255 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] Computer 'bookmark' doesn't include the harddrive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188255
<ubotu> New bug: #188256 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] CD-ROM Drive doesn't do anything when clicked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188256
<ubotu> New bug: #188257 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] Huawei E270 USB modem appears as a CDROM Drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188257
<ubotu> New bug: #188258 in compiz (main) "Compiz stops working if you install mythtv after" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188258
<ubotu> New bug: #188259 in gvfs (main) "Shows progress window before action is confirmed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188259
<ubotu> New bug: #188261 in pm-utils (main) "[debdiff] pm-utils modunload nonfunctional" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188261
<ubotu> New bug: #188262 in ubuntu "Cannot install Netbeans 6.0 on Hardy Heron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188262
<ubotu> New bug: #188264 in sound-juicer (main) "Files are encoded with characters incompatible with vfat file system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188264
<ubotu> New bug: #188265 in gdm (main) "package gdm 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188265
<ubotu> New bug: #188266 in scribus (main) "Please merge scribus 1.2.5.dfsg-5  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188266
<ubotu> New bug: #188267 in debtorrent (universe) "Please sync debtorrent 0.1.5  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188267
<ubotu> New bug: #188268 in ubuntu "latest iso download of ubuntu (today 2nd Feb 2008)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188268
<ubotu> New bug: #188270 in compiz (main) "compiz dual-head (Hardy)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188270
<ubotu> New bug: #188271 in compiz (main) "compiz in dual-head mode works with above/below extended desktop but not left/right (Hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188271
<ubotu> New bug: #188272 in ubuntu "both taskbars freeze so I can't restart, must shutdown by powering off." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188272
<ubotu> New bug: #188273 in gnome-system-tools (main) "errors not reported when invalid username supplied for new user in gnome users and groups admin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188273
<ubotu> New bug: #188278 in pidgin (main) "black pannel when i try chat with many persons " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188278
<ubotu> New bug: #188281 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188281
<ubotu> New bug: #188282 in wireless-tools (main) "hardy install alpha4 loops: broadcom: no firmware file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188282
<ubotu> New bug: #188279 in xorg (main) "[Guts] xserver crashs with vlc xv not use shared memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188279
<ubotu> New bug: #188280 in mit-scheme-doc (universe) "Please merge mit-scheme-doc 7.7.90+20080130-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188280
<ubotu> New bug: #188285 in ucl (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188285
<ubotu> New bug: #188284 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning() (dup-of: 187476)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188284
<Iulian> Good morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #188286 in cairo (main) "Please merge cairo 1.5.8-1 from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188286
<ubotu> New bug: #188287 in jockey (main) "dependencies installs -386 kernel which hangs on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188287
<ubotu> New bug: #188288 in nautilus "NautilusMenuItemDetails not defined in header file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188288
<ubotu> New bug: #188289 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes when creating or formatting partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188289
<wattazoum> hello
<wattazoum> Could someone please review the bug Bug #188288 . A patch is associated and a debdiff is available .
<wattazoum> ?
<ubotu> New bug: #188292 in gengameng (universe) "FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188292
<DOOM_NX> good morning :)
<wattazoum> morning
<wattazoum> ^^
<DOOM_NX> how r u? :)
<wattazoum> I am fine :-)
<DOOM_NX> me too
<DOOM_NX> just woke up
<wattazoum> that's good :-)
<DOOM_NX> my arm feels strange
<DOOM_NX> numb...
<wattazoum> lol
<DOOM_NX> keyboard heals it :P
 * wattazoum Please review Bug #188288 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188288 in nautilus "NautilusMenuItemDetails not defined in header file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188288
<ubotu> New bug: #188294 in ubuntu "Ubuntu lockup on wifi config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188294
<ubotu> New bug: #188295 in freeciv (universe) "[sync] Please sync freeciv_2.1.3-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188295
<ubotu> New bug: #188296 in update-notifier (main) "man page for update-notifier and apt-check missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188296
<ubotu> New bug: #188299 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] xvidcap" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188299
<ubotu> New bug: #188301 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu7.5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188301
<ubotu> New bug: #188302 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "please add module option for p80211 (linux-wlan-ng)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188302
<geser> wattazoum: you subscribed the wrong sponsoring team (nautilus is in main). seb128 or an other main sponsor should look at it next week
<ubotu> New bug: #188303 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with NameError in remove_package()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188303
<ubotu> New bug: #188306 in glipper (universe) "Key combination for popup doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188306
<ubotu> New bug: #188308 in ubuntu "colemak is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188308
<ubotu> New bug: #188310 in firefox (main) "in javascript confirm method didn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188310
<ubotu> New bug: #188311 in quodlibet-plugins (universe) "dbusmmkey needs to be adjusted for new gnome-settings-daemon" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188311
<ubotu> New bug: #188313 in nautilus (main) "Hangup and desktop is gone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188313
<ubotu> New bug: #188314 in denyhosts (universe) "denyhosts - exception thrown from "__send_new_hosts"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188314
<ubotu> New bug: #188320 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__() (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188320
<ubotu> New bug: #188322 in ubuntu "Audio mute is delayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188322
<ubotu> New bug: #188324 in rss2email (universe) "rss2email should depend on sendmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188324
<ubotu> New bug: #188321 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183685)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188321
<wattazoum> geser, thank you, I didn't know there were another sponsoring team
<wattazoum> geser, thank you fo rthe info
<ubotu> New bug: #188325 in hdbc-odbc (universe) "Please sync hdbc-odbc 1.1.4.0.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188325
<ubotu> New bug: #188326 in hdbc-odbc (universe) "Please sync hdbc-odbc 1.1.4.0.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188326
<ubotu> New bug: #188327 in klavaro (universe) "Strings in the "Language" combobox are invisible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188327
<ubotu> New bug: #188328 in haxml (universe) "Please sync haxml 1.13.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188328
<ubotu> New bug: #188331 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo Calc, locale fr_FR, numpad '.' not replaced with ',' when locale decimal separator is ','" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188331
<ubotu> New bug: #188332 in helium (universe) "Please sync helium 1.6-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188332
<ubotu> New bug: #188334 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "installation broken when /tmp has insufficient permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188334
<ubotu> New bug: #188336 in uuagc (universe) "Please sync uuagc 0.9.5-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188336
<ubotu> New bug: #188338 in mediawiki (universe) "Please sync mediawiki 1:1.11.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188338
<ubotu> New bug: #188341 in cdrkit (main) "Recursive symlinks not detected with -f -R (-r)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188341
<ubotu> New bug: #188342 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (main) "keymap fr: numpad '.' mapped to period instead of KP_Decimal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188342
<ubotu> New bug: #188344 in brasero (main) "brasero crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188344
<ubotu> New bug: #188345 in ubuntu "Unkown crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188345
<ubotu> New bug: #188346 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_foreach_remove_or_steal()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188346
<ubotu> New bug: #188347 in smb4k (universe) "Please sync smb4k 0.9.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188347
<ubotu> New bug: #188349 in network-manager (main) "Network Administration Tool -unable to save manual configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188349
<ubotu> New bug: #188350 in atop (universe) "atop initscript should use --oknodo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188350
<shirish> hi all can somebody look at bug 188125 & lemme know where I'm wrong?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188125 in gedit "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188125
<shirish> not where but if I'm wrong
<ubotu> New bug: #180400 in mail-notification "doesn't build with eel 2.21.1" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180400
<ubotu> New bug: #188354 in gnome-vfs2 "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_fixup()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188354
<ubotu> New bug: #188351 in xorg (main) "[Hardy] External mouse on laptop will only double-click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188351
<ubotu> New bug: #188352 in apsfilter (universe) "Please sync apsfilter 7.2.6-1.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188352
<albert23> shirish: does that still happen today?
<ubotu> New bug: #188355 in jockey (main) "jockey error (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188355
<shirish> albert23: yes, it still happens, also happens with quite a few other apps. as well firefox & other ones
<albert23> shirish: I thought that was the G_DEBUG problem. What does echo $G_DEBUG say?
<ubotu> New bug: #188356 in rhythmbox (main) "no feedback is displayed if a new podcast is added with an incorrect URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188356
<shirish> albert23: that is blank as it was yesterday
<shirish> albert23: i also put up the valgrind.log as u requested on the bug itself.
<albert23> shirish: Did I request that?
<ubotu> New bug: #188357 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo, locale fr_FR: important part of a label hidden in options dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188357
<ubotu> New bug: #188358 in vlc (universe) "No sound in VLC when playing a video with sound in Firefox + flash plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188358
<ubotu> New bug: #188359 in jockey (main) "hardy installation from iso desktop amd64 file : 01-Feb-2008 22:12 -- 688M (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188359
<shirish> albert23: AFAI remember, yes, u said it would help.
<ubotu> New bug: #188361 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus is following symbolic links when emptying trash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188361
<albert23> shirish: I see you see with pedro about it yesterday
<albert23> shirish: I cannot read valgrind logs. For the gdb you would need to repeat it with the right dbgsym packages installed.
<shirish> albert23: ah yes, it was pedro, what dbgsym packages need to be installed more?
<albert23> shirish: The only thing I can see now is the libgnomevfs-WARNING warning. I don't get that warning
<shirish> albert23: I would do it if u tell me which more are needed.
<shirish> albert23: also why can't u read the valgrind.log . I can download & read them. Although doesn't make much sense to me.
<albert23> shirish: Yes, I can download it. I just don't know how to interpret it
<shirish> ok, same here.
<shirish> albert23: I have used gedit-dbgsym, any other -dbgsym packages which need to be installed u think?
<albert23> shirish: gnome-dbg may help
<shirish> albert23: ok, although I like -dbgsym more , same same but different :)
<albert23> shirish: if it is available, you can use gnome-dbgsym
<shirish> albert23: there is gnome-bin-dbgsym, that is cool?
<albert23> shirish: no, that is something different
<ubotu> New bug: #188363 in kde-systemsettings (main) "[HardyAlpha4] Cannot change Monitor & Display settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188363
<shirish> albert23: there is gnome-dbg but not gnome-dbgsym. I have put most of the packages with the -dbgsym ones & afaik the -dbg & -dbgsym are not compatible.
<albert23> shirish: I would start with libgtk2.0-0-dbgsym then
<albert23> shirish: and also libglib2.0-0-dbgsym
<pochu> Are the multimedia keys working for you in hardy up-to-date? They stopped working for me yesterday or a couple of days ago...
<albert23> shirish: Another question: what does dpkg -s libgnomevfs2-0 | grep Version say for you?
<shirish>  1:2.21.91+svn20080131r5441+bbot-1
<albert23> shirish: I have Version: 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu3, so that may be something
<shirish> albert23: that means u have not updated perhaps
<albert23> shirish: I updated a few hours ago
<albert23> shirish: does  ldd /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0 show any lines with "not found"?
<shirish> albert23: nope, doesn't say anything like that.
<shirish> albert23: perhaps it might be from a third-party repository, any idea how I can check if its from a third-party repository?
<albert23> shirish: apt-cache policy libgnomevfs2-0
<ubotu> New bug: #188365 in ubuntu "zegrep doesn't obey the -h option breakin a lot of applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188365
<shirish> albert23: seems I found the culprit look at http://pastebin.ca/888948
<shirish> albert23: most probably its the sofaraway repository
<albert23> shirish: yes, for the bug you will at least need to check with the ubuntu package
<shirish> albert23: that means downgrading all the other stuff as well I guess, the whole gstreamer stuff?
<albert23> shirish: I think downgrading it in synaptic will tell you what exactly needs to be downgraded
<shirish> albert23: ok
<shirish> albert23: gotta go eat, bbl
<shirish> albert23: thanx for ur time.
<albert23> shirish: no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #188367 in ubufox (main) "flashplugin-nonfree update erases actual plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188367
<ubotu> New bug: #188368 in wine (universe) "Regression: Lots of non ISO-8859-1 glyphs (Cyrillic, Lithuanian, etc. letters) are missing in built-in Tahoma font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188368
<ubotu> New bug: #188370 in firefox (main) "Firefox should span separate process for downloads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188370
<ubotu> New bug: #188372 in update-manager-core "update manager refuses to authenticate no PW window appears just freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188372
<ubotu> New bug: #188371 in gpsbabel (universe) "Request: GPSbabel 1.3.4 (currently only 1.3.3 included in Hardy Alpa)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188371
<ubotu> New bug: #188373 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance doesn't react on battery hot key anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188373
<ubotu> New bug: #188374 in ubuntu "new clock applet duplicates Time and Date. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188374
<zoke> if I want to try out -proposed, do I activate that repo and then just use it ?
<zoke> if I find something wrong then I can just report it correct ?
<ubotu> New bug: #188375 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188375
<pochu> zoke: yes
<pochu> zoke: enable -proposed, update the apt cache, and update the package you want to test.
<zoke> great, I'm going to try out the flash fixes then
<pochu> zoke: then disable -proposed and re-update the apt cache
<pochu> zoke: so you don't end updating other packages
<pochu> zoke: that's great!
<zoke> right
<zoke> also -backports is offical right ?
<zoke> do they have the same amount of stability as the rest of the packages ?
<pochu> I'm not really sure...
<pochu> And the people I know they know the answer are not in this channel
<pochu> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<zoke> thanks pochu
<pochu> zoke: but they are tested and the buildds and that stuff is the same as for the rest of the archive
<zoke> xine-lib 1.1.10 was released recently and it fixes a security issue
<zoke> it fixes CVE-2006-1664 for the second time
<ubotu> Buffer overflow in xine_list_delete_current in libxine 1.14 and earlier, as distributed in xine-lib 1.1.1 and earlier, allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted MPEG stream. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2006-1664)
<pochu> zoke: bug 41447 and 181949
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41447 in xine-lib "CVE-2006-1664: Malformed MPEG Stream Buffer Overflow Vulnerability" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/41447
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181949 in xine-lib "Please sync xine-lib (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181949
<ubotu> New bug: #188378 in kde4libs (universe) "persklauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in <signal handler called>() (dup-of: 141418)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188378
<ubotu> New bug: #188377 in blitz++ (universe) "Please sync blitz++ 1:0.9-6.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188377
<ubotu> New bug: #188380 in eclipse (universe) "[Hardy] Eclipse applications show error "Could not initialize the application's security component" " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188380
<zoke> thanks pochu, if packages are synced does this mean that it will be pushed to gutsy ?
<zoke> because otherwise gutsy and earlier are vulnerable to that bug
<pochu> No. They are synced ot the development release.
<pochu> zoke: but 41447 says it's unreproducible...
<pochu> zoke: you can reopen it, or open a new one, though
<pochu> zoke: and mark it as a security vulnerability
<zoke> I'll try to reproduce it
<pochu> then the security team will take care of it.
<zoke> upstream said the latest release fixes it
<ubotu> New bug: #188385 in kdebase (main) "custom shortcut for <win+q> works now only from time to time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188385
<ubotu> New bug: #188382 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer should not build-depend on libsvga1-dev on PowerPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188382
<ubotu> New bug: #188387 in ubuntu "Can only do double clicks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188387
<ubotu> New bug: #188388 in ubuntu "eclipse chash during a definition of an element in a wsdl file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188388
<ubotu> New bug: #188386 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning() (dup-of: 187931)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188386
<ubotu> New bug: #188389 in ubuntu "Top panels doesn't exist on any windows until I do 'metacity --replace'" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188389
 * Iulian looks around
<ubotu> New bug: #188390 in ubuntu "Wireless works in 6.06, not in 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188390
<ubotu> New bug: #188391 in linux-meta (main) "vmware tools dont compile with hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188391
<ubotu> New bug: #188392 in mdadm (main) "mdam software raid fails to start up on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188392
<ubotu> New bug: #188316 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc() (Crash when adding a logo)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188316
<ubotu> New bug: #188394 in meta-kde4 (universe) "kde4: kdebase, kdebase-runtime-data, kde-icons-oxygen package dependencies broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188394
<ubotu> New bug: #188396 in ubuntu "evince-thumbnailer locks up Thunar upon exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188396
<zoke> does one no longer link to linux-source-2.6.22 but instead 'linux' ?
<pochu> link?
<zoke> like, if it was filed under 'Ubuntu' but the problem is in hardware detection
<zoke> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/188390
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188390 in ubuntu "Wireless works in 6.06, not in 7.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubotu> New bug: #188398 in gaphor (universe) "Gaphor broken zope dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188398
<ubotu> New bug: #188399 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Package epiphany-webkit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188399
<ubotu> New bug: #188400 in rhythmbox (main) "mp3 file metadata encoding problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188400
<pochu> If it happens with the 2.6.24 kernel, then yes. Otherwise, I don't know.
<ubotu> New bug: #188397 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashes (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188397
<ubotu> New bug: #188401 in openoffice.org (main) "Missing Nautilus association for OOo extensions (.oxt)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188401
<ubotu> New bug: #188404 in gnome-chemistry-utils (universe) "Please merge gnome-chemistry-utils 0.8.6-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188404
<ubotu> New bug: #188403 in ubuntu "corrupt file ownership & permissions on recursive coreutils" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188403
<ubotu> New bug: #188406 in kvpnc (universe) "Please sync kvpnc 0.9.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188406
 * thekorn waves to pochu,
<thekorn> thanks for your clearification on bug 188298
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188298 in python-launchpad-bugs "let the user explicit choose between using bugs.launchpad.net and bugs.edge.launchpad.net" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188298
<pochu> thekorn: thank hobbsee ;)
<pochu> thekorn: no problem
<thekorn> but maybe you are both wrong...
<thekorn> for example a member of LP beta testers can be logged into launchpad.net but not into edge.launchpad.net
<thekorn> then it's only possible to report a bug in bugs.launchpad.net and not in bugs.edge.launchpad.net
<thekorn> pochu, but this might be a bug in launchpad, so not my problem ;)
<pochu> heh
<pochu> thekorn: I don't really know whether hobbsee was right or not. I haven't tried it myself...
<thekorn> pochu, you can easiliy test this: *delete your launchpad cookies,
<thekorn> visit for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/python-launchpad-bugs/+bug/188298
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188298 in python-launchpad-bugs "let the user explicit choose between using bugs.launchpad.net and bugs.edge.launchpad.net" [Wishlist,New]
<thekorn> klick on "login" and login,
<pochu> I see your point
<thekorn> then you are logged into bugs.launchpad.net but redirected to bugs.edge.launchpad.net as you are member of lp beta testers
<pochu> when I visit an edge page I won't be logged in
<pochu> in edge
<pochu> so I can't edit bugs...
<pochu> or anything
<thekorn> yup, ergo: if a user is not logged into edge he/she can not edit bugrweports
<thekorn> in edge
<tuxmaniac> if there is a bug needs to be reported upstream, what changes do I have to make to LP after reporting the bug upstream?
<pochu> tuxmaniac: also affects upstream
<pochu> and enter the link
<tuxmaniac> pochu, ok
<pochu> thekorn: right. sorry for the confusion then
<thekorn> pochu, np, the coexistence of edge.lp.net and lp.net is confusing ;)
<thekorn> but again, not really my problem
<ubotu> New bug: #188410 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel oops when accessing NFS4 with krb5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188410
<pochu> thekorn: heh
<tuxmaniac> pochu, I dont find it in the interface. and neither also affects project or also affects distribution is allowing me to link it to the sf bug!
<pochu> tuxmaniac: which bug # ? perhaps it hasn't registered an upstream bug tracker
<tuxmaniac> pochu, yep seems like. bug 38708
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 38708 in pybliographer "pybliographer doesn't support UTF-8" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38708
<pochu> tuxmaniac: that's the reason. You need to register the project in launchpad, link it to SF for bugs, and then you will be able to add the bug watch
<pochu> I know that's weird, but...
<tuxmaniac> pochu, :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #188408 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 141418)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188408
<ubotu> New bug: #188407 in xmonadcontrib (universe) "haskell X11 bindings are out of date in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188407
<ubotu> New bug: #188411 in totem (main) "no reproduce video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188411
<tuxmaniac> pochu, can you check one bug 38708. I guess I have done the necessary
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 38708 in pybliographer "pybliographer doesn't support UTF-8" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38708
 * tuxmaniac feels very wierd of that registering the project on LP thing
<greg-g> tuxmaniac: the link for the Sourceforge project page is broken, there is an extra http://sourceforgeblahblah at the beginning
<greg-g> at this page: https://launchpad.net/pybliographer/
<greg-g> tuxmaniac: and the project name should be "Pybibliographer"
<tuxmaniac> greg-g, ok
<greg-g> btw, that looks like a great peice of software, I might need to install it :)
<greg-g> tuxmaniac: that process of registering a new project in LP is very confusing at first
<greg-g> once you figure out what each thing REALLY means, it'll be easier
<tuxmaniac> greg-g, true! :-)
<tuxmaniac> greg-g, refresh the page now
<pochu> You shouldn't need to register the project in Launchpad in order to create a bug watch
<tuxmaniac> pochu, may be we should have this as a wishlist bug somewhere
<pochu> yeah, in malone
<greg-g> tuxmaniac: could you change the "Display Name" (under "Change Details") to Pybibliographer
<pochu> tuxmaniac: maybe it's already reported...
<greg-g> pochu: what is the preferred way to create a remote bug watch then?
<tuxmaniac> greg-g, I copied the name from sf. If you mean the spelling then its exact as in sf
<pochu> greg-g: also affects, enter a link
<ubotu> New bug: #188415 in ubuntu "GTK themes doesn't work properly in KDE4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188415
<greg-g> tuxmaniac: I still get "A tool for managing bibliographic databases (BibTeX, Refer,...)"
<tuxmaniac> greg-g, refresh now
<tuxmaniac> greg-g, it was "title" and not "Display name" :-)
<greg-g> tuxmaniac: awesome!
<greg-g> yeah, sorry, I don't remember the names exactly ;)
<greg-g> pochu: doesn't that throw an error is the project is not registered?
 * tuxmaniac goes to bed. its already deep midnight here in India.
<pochu> greg-g: it won't allow you
<greg-g> so then you need to register the project right?
<pochu> greg-g: actually, yes.
<pochu> greg-g: that's why I said you shouldn't need to do it at all
<pochu> as you actually need to
<greg-g> right... I took "sholdn't need to" as meaning "that is the long way, there is an easier/better way now" not "yeah, we should change that to make it easier
<pochu> :-)
<greg-g> glad we're on the same page now :)
<greg-g> I was really confused because bdmurray and I just went through that process last night when he was approving me for bug-control
<pochu> It's annoying when you want to create a bug watch and you need to register the project, register the bug tracker...
<ubotu> New bug: #188418 in egoboo-data (universe) "Problem with player sprite in .220" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188418
<ubotu> New bug: #188419 in ubuntu "needs packaging: JahShaka NLVE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188419
<ubotu> New bug: #188416 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rhythmdb_entry_allocate() (dup-of: 183797)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188416
<ubotu> New bug: #188423 in firefox (main) "RSS feeds show <leer> (=empty) in first line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188423
<ubotu> New bug: #188424 in sudo (main) "[hardy] sudo unable to resolv hostname" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188424
<ubotu> New bug: #188422 in gnome-applets (main) "date/time applet gets too large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188422
<ubotu> New bug: #188425 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188425
<ubotu> New bug: #188426 in ubuntu "cupsd cant start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188426
<greg-g> LP automagically linkifies "LP 123456" right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<greg-g> (in comments that is)
<pochu> greg-g: nope, but "bug 123"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123 in rosetta "There's no direct way to see the project info when translating it" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123
<greg-g> pochu: awesome, thanks
<pochu> bug 123456
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<pochu> bug 111111
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111111 in tepache "Tepache don't create a working code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111111
<pochu> :)
<pochu> greg-g: I have a bug opened regarding malone linking "LP: #nnnn" bugs to the respective bugs
<pochu> so changelogs are linked
<ubotu> New bug: #188429 in hal (main) "[hardy] hal lid button cosntantly turning off display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188429
<ubotu> New bug: #188431 in ubuntu "Brazialin Installation Crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188431
<greg-g> pochu: good idea
<ubotu> New bug: #188432 in ubuntu "Kubuntu gutsy : ejecting an external HD with several partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188432
<ubotu> New bug: #188433 in jd (universe) "Please sync jd 1:1.9.8-071228-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188433
<ubotu> New bug: #188435 in stellarium (universe) "Please sync stellarium 0.9.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188435
<ubotu> New bug: #188438 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Gnome-volume-manager attempts to moung media twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188438
<minghua> Which package should I report bug against for my broken keyboard layout setting in GNOME?
<minghua> Nevermind, it seems to be a transient problem.
<zoke> hal ?
<ubotu> New bug: #188439 in tracker (main) "[hardy] tracker-search-tool: misspelling in popup notification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188439
<zoke> minghua I think hal runs keyboard layout not sure though
<minghua> zoke: Thanks, but I don't think it's hal's problem, as it's more like a "I have this setting but it has no effect" problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #188440 in mlt (universe) "mispelling on package webpage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188440
<minghua> bug 173721 sounds close to my problem.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173721 in gnome-control-center "Gnome keyboard layout options (like remapping Caps Lock) are not reapplied after reboot" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173721
<ubotu> New bug: #188441 in ubuntu "NO "FILE SYSTEM" entry listed in Search for files function" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188441
<ubotu> New bug: #188443 in bluez-gnome (main) "[hardy] bluetooth-properties crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 179399)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188443
<ubotu> New bug: #188444 in linux-patch-debianlogo (universe) "[Remove] Please remove linux-patch-debianlogo from hardy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188444
<ubotu> New bug: #188446 in tomboy (main) "shift-delete deletes text but does not put onto clipboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188446
<ubotu> New bug: #188304 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 4 Live Cd Stops boot at BusyBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188304
<ubotu> New bug: #188447 in empathy (universe) "Can't add words to dictionary in empathy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188447
<ubotu> New bug: #188448 in ubuntu "xsensor will not open on Hardy Heron Alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188448
<ubotu> New bug: #188450 in ubuntu "[Hardy alpha 4] On resume from hibernate nothing works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188450
<ubotu> New bug: #188452 in ubuntu "Ubuntu in X-org don't detect serial mouse.." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188452
<ubotu> New bug: #188453 in update-manager (main) "E:The package mfc8820dlpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188453
<DarkMageZ> blueyed, why did you change the affects of bug #177713 ? from the kernel (which is where cfs is) to linux... then mark it as invalid.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "CFS in 2.6.24 kernel needs cpu_share adjustment for "niced" processes" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177713
<ubotu> New bug: #188454 in ubuntu "Why does Adobe Reader program not find correct file location under Hardy Heron Alpha 4 installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188454
<DarkMageZ> ah, there we go. my email's just caught up.
<ubotu> New bug: #188455 in linux-meta (main) "Suspend to RAM fails on sony vaio vgn sz483n" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188455
<ubotu> New bug: #188458 in rhythmbox (main) "visualiztion display flickering-mostly black screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188458
<ubotu> New bug: #188460 in grub (main) "Device.map is missing in loopinstallations (bindmounted boot)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188460
<ubotu> New bug: #188461 in gnome-applets (main) "Hardy: Time zone for Germany wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188461
<ubotu> New bug: #188462 in gnome-app-install (main) ""Enable the installation of community maintained software?" question seems pointless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188462
<ubotu> New bug: #188463 in glipper (universe) "glipper's package is missing of binaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188463
<ubotu> New bug: #188437 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[Gutsy] No sound on a Panasonic CF-W2" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188437
<ubotu> New bug: #188464 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashes during file transfer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188464
<blueyed> DarkMageZ: the source package from the kernel in Hardy is "linux" AFAIK. And it has been invalidated before (I then just changed the source package to boinc, which caused confusion and re-assigning it also to "linux" now).
<blueyed> I probably should have left the invalid task around instead of recycling it.
<DarkMageZ> yeah, i saw your comment once my email caught up ?
<blueyed> DarkMageZ: ok. I've read your other comments here now, too. And assumed you've understood then. all fine :)
<ubotu> New bug: #188465 in easycrypt (universe) "Candidate revision easycrypt_0.2.2.6-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188465
<blueyed> DarkMageZ: is it you, who've commented on the bug?
<DarkMageZ> that's danag.
<blueyed> ah, just looked up your lp page.
<blueyed> Do you have the same problem?
<zoke> could some one lend me a hand here ?
<blueyed> just ask.
<zoke> I was trying to triage bug #188390 but now I don't even know what to do
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188390 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Wireless works in 6.06, not in 7.10" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188390
<DarkMageZ> who can be found in #ubuntu+1. i noticed it yeah, and now i'm keeping track of it.
<zoke> it seems that the wireless card is being detected
<zoke> but it's not functioning
<ubotu> New bug: #188466 in ubuntu "package libspectre to get PS support in Okular" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188466
<ubotu> New bug: #188467 in gnome-app-install (main) "8.04 Alpha 4: in gnome-app-install, not possible to select Macromedia Flash plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188467
<zoke> if anyone could lend me a hand in triaging this it would be awesome
<Tuv0k> is your firmware even supported?
<ubotu> New bug: #188468 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany icon missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188468
<joumetal> zoke: does network manager see wireless after iwconfig?
<zoke> no idea
<zoke> I'm asking him to set the essid with iwconfig and then retrive dns settings
<zoke> then ping google.
<ubotu> New bug: #188470 in hwdb-client (main) "package hwdb-client-gnome 0.6.11.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188470
<ubotu> New bug: #188472 in update-notifier (main) "package update-notifier 0.61 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188472
<zoke> joumetal he says that nothing works
<zoke> I really don't know how to approach the bug after this
<joumetal> zoke: probably reporter is not using gutsy now and will give more info later.
<zoke> according to him he is using 7.10
<ubotu> New bug: #188476 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__() (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188476
<ubotu> New bug: #188477 in gnome-panel (main) "Top edge of panel no longer accepts clicks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188477
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-03
<ubotu> New bug: #188479 in compiz (main) "compiz loses control of maximized windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188479
<ubotu> New bug: #188478 in linux-meta (main) "Hardware issue's resolving bt878 & recent kernels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188478
<ubotu> New bug: #188481 in tomboy (main) "package tomboy 0.9.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188481
<ubotu> New bug: #188482 in ubuntu "/usr/share/mdadm/checkarray should check creation date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188482
<ubotu> New bug: #188484 in jockey (main) "Jockey applet crashed on install, startup (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188484
<ubotu> New bug: #188485 in gnome-cups-manager (universe) "package conflicts with system-config-printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188485
<joumetal> zoke: actually his wireless gets ip after dhclient.
<ubotu> New bug: #188486 in ubuntustudio-icon-theme (universe) "New icons bog down audio directory windows in apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188486
<ubotu> New bug: #188489 in darcs (universe) "darcs 1.0.9 FTBFS in Hardy" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188489
<ubotu> New bug: #188488 in gst-plugins-base0.10 (main) "Support embedded cover art in Ogg/Vorbis files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188488
<ubotu> New bug: #188491 in fish (universe) "fish: Warning: The directory /usr/local/bin has been removed from your PATH because it does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188491
<ubotu> New bug: #188494 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gpm reports 'on battery' instead of 'fully charged'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188494
<greg-g> bug 186922  should probably be set to "In Progress" and "Wishlist" correct? (just wanting reassurance)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186922 in ubuntu "Request for inclusion of package xnav." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186922
<greg-g> (the "In Progess" part is what I am asking about really)
<ubotu> New bug: #188498 in meta-kde (main) "konqueror opens new window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188498
<runemaste644> i recently reported a moderately critical security vulnerability, would it be a good idea to post a thread on the Ubuntu Forums about it?
<ubotu> New bug: #188499 in ubuntu "no exit sound in two Gutsy installs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188499
<runemaste644> it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/188496 btw
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188496 in ubuntu "Having GMenu open prevents screen from locking -- possible security risk?" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> runemaste644: what is gmenu?
<greg-g> runemaste644: the menu editor?  (I searched google for gmenu, and I got a webscript thing, but searched packages.ubuntu.com and found python-gmenu)
<runemaste644> gmenu is the menu applet
<runemaste644> for the panel
<ubotu> New bug: #188496 in ubuntu "Having GMenu open prevents screen from locking -- possible security risk?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188496
<ubotu> New bug: #188500 in jockey (main) "jockey-gdk crashes on login (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188500
<ubotu> New bug: #188501 in gtkspell "gtkspell should allow selection of input language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188501
<ubotu> New bug: #188502 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] expresskeys" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188502
<ubotu> New bug: #188503 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 4 Wipes Out Other Partitons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188503
<ubotu> New bug: #188504 in clive (universe) "clive outputs "(e) : exceptions.IndexError (list index out of range)" when attempting to download a video.  the utility works with google videos though" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188504
<ubotu> New bug: #188505 in ubuntu "oowriter export to latex fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188505
<ubotu> New bug: #188506 in ubuntu "Google Earth waste too many time in start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188506
<ubotu> New bug: #188507 in gjiten (universe) "If enamdict in installed after gjiten, gjiten must be dpkg-reconfigure'ed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188507
<ubotu> New bug: #188508 in ubuntu "Kubuntu: Error browsing a CD or USB drive." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188508
<ubotu> New bug: #188509 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found has crashed!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188509
<ubotu> New bug: #188510 in ubuntu "[hardy] system log viewer does not display Xorg.0.log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188510
<ubotu> New bug: #188511 in software-properties (main) "Package list is always reloaded." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188511
<ubotu> New bug: #188512 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 4 600x800 only in VMware " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188512
<ubotu> New bug: #130780 in bip (universe) "bip crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130780
<ubotu> New bug: #188513 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188513
<ubotu> New bug: #188515 in kipi-plugins (main) "images2mpg in package kipi-plugins depends on elements of package mjpegtools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188515
<ubotu> New bug: #188516 in scribus (main) "1.3.3.11.dfsg-1ubuntu1 FTBFS on AMD64" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188516
<ubotu> New bug: #188517 in contacts (universe) "Please sync contacts 0.8-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188517
<ubotu> New bug: #188518 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__() (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188518
<ubotu> New bug: #188519 in firefox (main) "Problem loading page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188519
<ubotu> New bug: #188520 in firefox (main) "Problem loading page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188520
<ubotu> New bug: #188521 in ubuntu "suspend doesnt not always work on the first try" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188521
<ubotu> New bug: #188523 in faad2 (universe) "Please sync faad 2.6.1-2 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188523
<ubotu> New bug: #188524 in ubuntu "gnome-art has dependency bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188524
<ubotu> New bug: #188526 in ubuntu "nvidia restricted driver not used after installation (gutsy 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188526
<ubotu> New bug: #188527 in network-manager-applet (main) "networking panel applet is rendered as a single pixel on occasisosn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188527
<ubotu> New bug: #188528 in gedit (main) "gedit + vala syntax highlighting problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188528
<ubotu> New bug: #188529 in ktoon (universe) "do not start - need to configure installation directory?!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188529
<ubotu> New bug: #188530 in ubuntu "toshiba satellite x205-s9359 hibernate/sleep issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188530
<ubotu> New bug: #188532 in debian-installer (main) "Through Manual Partitioner, Mount point list is empty while creating a new partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188532
<ubotu> New bug: #188534 in nano (main) "[hardy] nano Error reading ~/.nano_history: Permission denied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188534
<ubotu> New bug: #188539 in opencv (universe) "cvCalibrateCamera2 broken in python-opencv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188539
<ubotu> New bug: #188541 in ubuntu "Printing bugin Open Office" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188541
<ubotu> New bug: #188542 in gnome-themes (main) "Icon themes are broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188542
<ubotu> New bug: #188545 in ubuntu "no full screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188545
<ubotu> New bug: #188546 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188546
<Iulian> Good morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #188548 in subtitleeditor (universe) "Upgrade to subtitleeditor 0.20.0~alpha9" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188548
<ubotu> New bug: #188549 in ubuntu "Hardy a4: graphics on XPS m1330" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188549
<ubotu> New bug: #188551 in gnome-art (universe) "broken dependencies at gnome-art and gnome-splashscreen-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188551
<ubotu> New bug: #188552 in sane-backends (main) "[hardy] libsane miss udev rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188552
<ubotu> New bug: #188553 in kino (main) "kino exit when cutting some part of video with gutsy and nvidia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188553
<ubotu> New bug: #188554 in gconf-editor (main) "Feisty→Gutsy: package gconf-editor 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188554
<ubotu> New bug: #188557 in scribus (main) "Wrong description for Scribus in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188557
<ubotu> New bug: #188558 in ubuntu "User Mgmt -> Monitor & Display doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188558
<ubotu> New bug: #188561 in macchanger-gtk (universe) "Close button of GtkAboutDialog doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188561
<ubotu> New bug: #188563 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "warning installing app-install-data-commercial: Skipped k3dsurf.desktop: does not include a menu name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188563
<ubotu> New bug: #188560 in xmoto (universe) "xmoto crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188560
<ubotu> New bug: #188566 in tracker (main) "'man tracker-preferences(1)' is wrong " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188566
<ubotu> New bug: #188567 in pulseaudio (main) "[hardy] no sound with zsnes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188567
<ubotu> New bug: #188569 in update-manager (main) "getting upgrade prerequisites failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188569
<ubotu> New bug: #188568 in linux-source-2.6.22 "usb-storage driver should send magic command to Option Icon to reset it into "serial" mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188568
<ubotu> New bug: #188571 in evince (main) "[hardy] no 3d in pdf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188571
<ubotu> New bug: #188573 in gnome-panel (main) "my 3d cube is not running like it should be" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188573
<ubotu> New bug: #188574 in gnome-panel (main) "the upper and lower panel do whatever they want.." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188574
<ubotu> New bug: #188575 in gnome-panel (main) "Kopete crashes sometimes on the upper panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188575
<ubotu> New bug: #188576 in empathy (universe) "package libempathy-common 0.21.5.2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/empathy/empathy-chatroom-manager.dtd', which is also in package libempathy-gtk-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188576
<ubotu> New bug: #188577 in obexftp (main) ""-G" option destroys data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188577
<ubotu> New bug: #188579 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "virtualbox installs for the wrong kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188579
<ubotu> New bug: #188580 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Can't load wireless driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188580
<ubotu> New bug: #188581 in ubuntu "Impossible to boot with live CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188581
<ubotu> New bug: #188584 in ubuntu "Spin verification tool needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188584
<ubotu> New bug: #128435 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with IOError in _read_gzip_header()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128435
<ubotu> New bug: #188588 in vlc (universe) "VLC 5.1 Stuttering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188588
<ubotu> New bug: #188590 in irssi (main) "[wish] adapt the debian first-time-run reminder for irssi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188590
<ubotu> New bug: #188591 in firefox (main) "Edgy firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188591
<ubotu> New bug: #188593 in gnash (universe) "gtk-gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in vp56_decode_frame()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188593
<ubotu> New bug: #128747 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with PGException in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128747
<ubotu> New bug: #129936 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with OSError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129936
<ubotu> New bug: #181851 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with TypeError in interactive_add_torrent_path()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181851
<ubotu> New bug: #188595 in evolution (main) "evolution crash when changing smtp server preference window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188595
<ubotu> New bug: #188596 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 182712)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188596
<ubotu> New bug: #185589 in deluge-torrent (universe) "in XFCE cannot unlock user&groups: "could not authenticate. An unexpected error has occurred"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185589
<ubotu> New bug: #187948 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with KeyError in apply_queue()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187948
<ubotu> New bug: #174145 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with RuntimeError in sync()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174145
<ubotu> New bug: #175352 in deluge-torrent (universe) "impossible to reinstall Deluge after a crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175352
<ubotu> New bug: #178283 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with TypeError in set_ratio()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178283
<ubotu> New bug: #180229 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in handle_events()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180229
<ubotu> New bug: #150295 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with KeyError in load()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150295
<ubotu> New bug: #150501 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with TypeError in build_pieces_table()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150501
<ubotu> New bug: #151009 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with AttributeError in handle_event()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151009
<ubotu> New bug: #188598 in haskell-hlist (universe) "Please sync haskell-hlist 2.0+darcs20070929-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188598
<ubotu> New bug: #145592 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with IOError in apply_prefs()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145592
<ubotu> New bug: #147990 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with InvalidUniqueIDError in get_torrent_state()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147990
<ubotu> New bug: #148392 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with ValueError in loadlist()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148392
<ubotu> New bug: #149316 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with IndexError in build_file_pieces()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149316
<ubotu> New bug: #150285 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with DelugeError in get()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150285
<ubotu> New bug: #188600 in ubuntu "mise a jour impossible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188600
<ubotu> New bug: #145062 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145062
<ubotu> New bug: #149063 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with DBusException in call_blocking() (dup-of: 145735)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149063
<ubotu> New bug: #149074 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with DBusException in call_blocking() (dup-of: 145735)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149074
<ubotu> New bug: #149174 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with DBusException in call_blocking() (dup-of: 145735)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149174
<ubotu> New bug: #150545 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with AttributeError in torrent_search() (dup-of: 144967)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150545
<ubotu> New bug: #130569 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with ValueError in load_string()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130569
<ubotu> New bug: #131802 in deluge-torrent (universe) "[gutsy] deluge crashed with KeyError in load()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131802
<ubotu> New bug: #132469 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with BadZipfile in _RealGetContents()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132469
<ubotu> New bug: #144717 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with IndexError in get_current_pieces_info()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144717
<ubotu> New bug: #145142 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with TypeError in _interpolate()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145142
<ubotu> New bug: #146295 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed while i was trying to search torrents trough the search plugin (dup-of: 144967)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146295
<ubotu> New bug: #147258 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with AttributeError in torrent_search() (dup-of: 144967)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147258
<ubotu> New bug: #147719 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with AttributeError in torrent_search() (dup-of: 144967)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147719
<ubotu> New bug: #148052 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with AttributeError in torrent_search() (dup-of: 144967)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148052
<ubotu> New bug: #149281 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with AttributeError in torrent_search() (dup-of: 144967)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149281
<ubotu> New bug: #188604 in ubuntu "upgrade Screenlets to 0.0.12   " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188604
<pochu> poor deluge maintainers :)
<ubotu> New bug: #188605 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga software crash on video image demand" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188605
<ubotu> New bug: #188603 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188603
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #188609 in gimmie (universe) "Top/bottom edges unclickable in "Text only" mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188609
<ubotu> New bug: #188610 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188610
<ubotu> New bug: #188612 in gimmie (universe) "Item titles displayed with inconsistent font sizes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188612
<persia> For me, itop segfaults on launch.  A rebuild seems to fix it.  Could someone else confirm this behaviour?
<ubotu> New bug: #188613 in less (main) "package less 418-1 failed to install/upgrade: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188613
<ubotu> New bug: #188614 in ubuntu "Toshiba Portege 3500 Wireless not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188614
<ubotu> New bug: #188615 in gimmie (universe) "Some items in Linux / Settings have no description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188615
<ubotu> New bug: #188617 in gnome-nettool (main) "no beep on ping" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188617
<pochu> persia: it doesn't segfault here
<thekorn> persia, itop works for me on hardy, no segfault on launch
<pochu> thekorn: I'm faster :P
<persia> Bah.  I uploaded too soon :(  I wonder why it didn't work for me unless it was rebuilt...
<thekorn> pochu, haha
<persia> pochu: thekorn: Thanks for checking.
<albert23> persia: segfault for me, on amd64
<persia> albert23: That might be it.  I'm on amd64 as well.
<ubotu> New bug: #188618 in ubuntu "putting the mouse over openoffice's window makes me switching to the first desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188618
<ubotu> New bug: #188620 in nautilus (main) "turn foto" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188620
<ubotu> New bug: #188621 in ndiswrapper (main) "Conflict between Ndiswrapper and ssb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188621
<ubotu> New bug: #188619 in eog (main) "easier shortcuts + delete possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188619
<ubotu> New bug: #188622 in ubuntu "At boot old gnome theme shines through for a few seconds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188622
<ubotu> New bug: #188624 in update-manager (main) "upgrade hangs - network-manager should not be updated / restarted during a distribution update before all files have been downloaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188624
<ubotu> New bug: #188626 in tracker (main) "First tracker indexing popup appears too soon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188626
<ubotu> New bug: #188627 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libdlna" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188627
<ubotu> New bug: #188628 in tracker (main) "Tracker doesn't seem to index mails from Evolution in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188628
<ubotu> New bug: #188629 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ushare" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188629
<ubotu> New bug: #188630 in gnome-games (main) "gnome-games-data fails to update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188630
<ubotu> New bug: #188639 in gnome-power-manager (main) "laptop will not sleep after idle time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188639
<ubotu> New bug: #188642 in compiz (main) "default live CD boot shows rendering artifacts/defects along window edges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188642
<ubotu> New bug: #188643 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[KDE4] middle-click should close the tab (wish)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188643
<ubotu> New bug: #188641 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free_chain_with_offset()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188641
<ubotu> New bug: #188644 in flowscan (universe) "Please sync flowscan 1.006-12 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188644
<ubotu> New bug: #188645 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in Catalog::embeddedFile() (dup-of: 146835)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188645
<ubotu> New bug: #188646 in freesweep (universe) "Please sync freesweep 0.88-4.3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188646
<ubotu> New bug: #188647 in gap (universe) "Please sync gap 4r4p10-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188647
<ubotu> New bug: #188648 in tikiwiki "tikiwiki doesn't work after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188648
<ubotu> New bug: #188650 in policykit (main) "configuration makes life difficult for root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188650
<ubotu> New bug: #188652 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox 3 renders fonts bigger than they shuold be" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188652
<ubotu> New bug: #188653 in sound-juicer (main) "I get no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188653
<ubotu> New bug: #188654 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "[hardy] avant-window-navigator don't launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188654
<ubotu> New bug: #188655 in firefox (main) ""Connect to other wireless network" drops wireless and applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188655
<ubotu> New bug: #188656 in hplip (main) "hpijs crashed with SIGSEGV in hpmud_open_device()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188656
<ubotu> New bug: #188659 in audacious (universe) "1.4.6-1ubuntu1 seg. fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188659
<ubotu> New bug: #188660 in ubuntu "Hardy alpha 4 live CD loops between login and desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188660
<pochu> persia: I'm on i386 (re: itop segfault)
<ubotu> New bug: #188661 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188661
<ubotu> New bug: #188666 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]FreeNAS " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188666
<ubotu> New bug: #188669 in ubuntu "kde4 konqueror plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188669
<ubotu> New bug: #188670 in gnome-system-tools (main) "users-admin doesn't have an entry for 'Administer printers'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188670
<ubotu> New bug: #188672 in gst0.10-python (main) "Please sync gst0.10-python 0.10.10-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188672
<daniele_982>  hello all i cam here because i've a big problem with my laptop vaio fz18m. I cant change my brigthness by terminal and by fn-keys . This bug is know???
<daniele_982> no response here?
<Iulian> daniele_982: I don't know if this is really a bug, please ask a question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu . Please take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<Iulian> daniele_982: If it's really a bug you should search if the bug has been already filed. You can use google and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #188674 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock() (dup-of: 183685)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188674
<daniele_982> Iulian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/162684
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162684 in linux "[Gutsy] Sony Vaio VGN-FZ* Fn Keys Not Working" [Medium,Triaged]
<Iulian> There you go.
<daniele_982> no solve
<Iulian> Ah
<ubotu> New bug: #188675 in amsn (universe) "aMSN should not check for new version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188675
<ubotu> New bug: #188676 in scribus (main) "Menu entry for Scribus does not show icon." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188676
<ubotu> New bug: #188677 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] tomboy-blogposter -- posts notes to weblogs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188677
<ubotu> New bug: #188678 in scribus (main) "Menu entry for Scribus does not show icon." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188678
<ubotu> New bug: #188680 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 186173)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188680
<ubotu> New bug: #188681 in otrs "Otrs packagemanger won't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188681
<ubotu> New bug: #188682 in network-manager-applet (main) "network manager does not save wireless networks between reboots" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188682
<ubotu> New bug: #188683 in ubuntu "provide a application to support/open MS based files." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188683
<ubotu> New bug: #188685 in transmission (main) "Transmission tries to close connections when no active torrents present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188685
<ubotu> New bug: #188686 in freesci (universe) "Please sync freesci 0.3.5-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188686
<ubotu> New bug: #188687 in dhelp (universe) "Please sync dhelp 0.6.6  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188687
<ubotu> New bug: #188688 in nautilus (main) "directory "file:" created at the Desktop directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188688
<ubotu> New bug: #188689 in gdb (main) "[hardy] gdb error during KDE4 crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188689
<ubotu> New bug: #188690 in transmission (main) "Transmission is not localized altough a translation exists upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188690
<ubotu> New bug: #188691 in wmxres (universe) "Merge wmxres 1.2-9 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188691
<ubotu> New bug: #188692 in evince (main) "the first page of PDF files temporarily forgotten" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188692
<ubotu> New bug: #188693 in ubuntu "virtualbox drop wifi connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188693
<ubotu> New bug: #188694 in ubuntu "[KDE4] KDE Crash Handler says that the backtrace is not usable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188694
<ubotu> New bug: #188695 in ubuntu "[KDE4] Knotify crashes at reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188695
<ubotu> New bug: #188697 in kino (main) "Kino crashes when inserting a new scene, joining 2 scennes, removing a scene or cutting a scene into 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188697
<ubotu> New bug: #188698 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m keeps setting brightness to default value from manually set one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188698
<ubotu> New bug: #188700 in gtksourceview2 (main) "R language should be in 'Scientific' section" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188700
<ubotu> New bug: #188702 in rhythmbox (main) "hardy: multimedia keys no longer work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188702
<ubotu> New bug: #188704 in xsane (main) "On source choose, I get the error "Invalid argument"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188704
<ubotu> New bug: #188705 in update-manager (main) "The update manager can't update Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188705
<pochu> If the multimedia keys no longer work on Hardy (the worked a few days ago) does anyone know where the bug should go to?
<pochu> I don't think bug 188702 should go to rhythmbox, as it happens with totem too.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188702 in rhythmbox "hardy: multimedia keys no longer work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188702
<ubotu> New bug: #188706 in ubiquity (main) "Kubunto Installation on Usb-HD failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188706
<ubotu> New bug: #188708 in glide (universe) "Please sync glide 2002.04.10-16 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188708
<crimsun> pochu: gnome-control-center, probably.
<pochu> crimsun: thanks. I'll see if I've upgraded it recently, and if downgrading it fixes it.
<crimsun> pochu: I think there's a similar bug that's due to the same culprit in g-c-c; see minghua's statement a day (?) ago regarding keyboard bindings not being remembered between X sessions in current Hardy.
<crimsun> (I believe it was in this channel.)
<crimsun> And I certainly can confirm it on the one Hardy box I have access to.
<pochu> I upgraded it on January 31st
<ubotu> New bug: #188711 in epydoc (main) "Merge epydoc 3.0~beta1-5 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188711
<ubotu> New bug: #188712 in hashalot (universe) "Please sync hashalot 0.3-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188712
<ubotu> New bug: #188715 in libcmml (universe) "Merge libcmml 0.9.2-3.2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188715
<ubotu> New bug: #188716 in imms (universe) "Please sync imms 3.0.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188716
<ubotu> New bug: #188713 in linux-source-2.6.22 "STR and Standby don't work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188713
<ubotu> New bug: #188717 in ubuntu "md5sum missing on web page for gutsy gibbon for PS3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188717
<ubotu> New bug: #188719 in jvim (universe) "Please sync jvim 3.0-2.1b-2.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188719
<pochu> heh downgrading it conflicts with the new gnome-settings-daemon, and if I remove it it tries to remove another 30+ packages
<ubotu> New bug: #188722 in kwave (universe) "Please sync kwave 0.7.10-1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188722
<ubotu> New bug: #188723 in ubuntu "dpkg/debconf problem installing custom .deb package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188723
<ubotu> New bug: #188724 in update-manager (main) "update-manager gives incorrect warnings about cancellation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188724
<ubotu> New bug: #188726 in update-manager (main) "como hago para clonar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188726
<ubotu> New bug: #188727 in gnome-panel (main) "Clock should show exact times instead of offsets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188727
<ubotu> New bug: #188729 in xorg (main) "1680x1050 doesn't work, black bar on the left" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188729
<ubotu> New bug: #188730 in linux (main) "[hardy] Bad page state in process 'kswapd0'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188730
<ubotu> New bug: #188731 in ubuntu "Right ctrl button doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188731
<ubotu> New bug: #188732 in gnome-terminal (main) "Blinking cursor can not be deactivated anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188732
<ubotu> New bug: #188733 in latex2rtf (universe) "Please sync latex2rtf 1.9.16a-3.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188733
<ubotu> New bug: #188734 in nautilus (main) "hardy: weird behaviour in nautilus when trying to delete a file from a protected removable SD card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188734
<ubotu> New bug: #188735 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] nautilus shows strange characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188735
<ubotu> New bug: #188736 in compiz (main) "Overdrawing issues with konsole" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188736
<ubotu> New bug: #188737 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed when I did insert a compact flash, then I did remove it, and insert again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188737
<ubotu> New bug: #188739 in linux (main) "AMD turion does not have support for c states" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188739
<tekteen> Is there a separate place to report bugs for kubuntu?
<tekteen> I want to report some bugs in Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 4
<ubotu> New bug: #188741 in gnome-panel (main) "missing localities in weather applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188741
<ubotu> New bug: #188743 in python-cherrypy (universe) "Please sync python-cherrypy 2.2.1-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188743
<ubotu> New bug: #188744 in kdegames (main) "[KDE4] knetwalk drops highscores unless you press enter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188744
<ubotu> New bug: #188745 in python-scipy (universe) "Please sync python-scipy 0.6.0-5.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188745
<ubotu> New bug: #188746 in ubuntu "[needs-merge] courier_0.58.0.20080127-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188746
<ubotu> New bug: #188747 in network-manager (main) ""Enable wireless" doesn't power wi-fi on/off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188747
<ubotu> New bug: #188748 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome system monitor used nearly 100% cpu power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188748
<ubotu> New bug: #188750 in ratfor (universe) "Please sync ratfor 1.0-11.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188750
<ubotu> New bug: #188751 in pulseaudio (main) "module-hal-detect only uses front audio channel on emu10k1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188751
<ubotu> New bug: #188752 in ubuntu "Keep needing to re-enable printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188752
<ubotu> New bug: #188753 in ubuntu "Please sync bmpx from Debian Sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188753
<ubotu> New bug: #188754 in logcheck (main) "rules for amavisd-new are not catching all mails " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188754
<ubotu> New bug: #188755 in referencer (universe) "Please sync referencer 1.0.4-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188755
<ubotu> New bug: #188757 in gnome-system-tools (main) "shows root user in users-admin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188757
<ubotu> New bug: #188761 in openbox (universe) "/etc/menu-methods/openbox script doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188761
<ubotu> New bug: #188758 in speex (main) "Update Speex package to 1.2 version" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188758
<ubotu> New bug: #188759 in ubiquity (main) "install user doesn't belong to all "administrative" groups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188759
<ubotu> New bug: #188762 in thunderbird (main) "copie message dans brouillon compte imap free.fr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188762
<ubotu> New bug: #188763 in latex2html (multiverse) "latex2html produces incorrect double quotes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188763
<ubotu> New bug: #188764 in usplash (main) "usplash configured for 640x480 on a 1024x768 LCD laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188764
<ubotu> New bug: #188765 in gnome-mount (main) "Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 4, gnome-mount crashed while trying to install Guest additions for VirtualBox. (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188765
<ubotu> New bug: #188766 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet won't stop spinning for wired connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188766
<ubotu> New bug: #188767 in gnome-mount (main) "unmounting USB-Stick (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188767
<ubotu> New bug: #188768 in dbus (main) "DBUS suid problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188768
<ubotu> New bug: #188769 in ironpython (universe) "Please sync ironpython 1.1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188769
<ubotu> New bug: #188771 in openoffice.org (main) "Document conversor window is small and not resizable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188771
<ubotu> New bug: #188772 in ubuntu ""on battery" don't appear " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188772
<ubotu> New bug: #188773 in imagemagick (main) "Upgrade ImageMagick to 6.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188773
<ubotu> New bug: #188775 in ubuntu "hardy changes screen brightness to max" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188775
<ubotu> New bug: #188779 in mirror (universe) "Please sync mirror 2.9-53.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188779
<ubotu> New bug: #188778 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 186173)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188778
<ubotu> New bug: #188780 in hedgewars (universe) "Please sync hedgewars 0.9.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188780
<ubotu> New bug: #188781 in bzr-svn "[gutsy-backports] bzr-svn not installable when backports enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188781
<FrankQ> I reported bug #188490 and now the debian maintainer for the package has replied with a patch. I am, however, not a developer of maintainer. What should I do?
<ubotu> Bug 188490 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/188490 is private
<FrankQ> oh.
<FrankQ> I could at least try if the patch works for me (is it a case of doing apt-get source, then putting the patch .diff in lastfm-(version)/debian/patches and compiling?
<FrankQ> but not sure what to do besides
<persia> FrankQ: You'll want to test the patch by adding to the patch series and compiling it.  Also, I don't see any private information in that bug, shall I make it public?
<ubotu> New bug: #188783 in fbdesk (universe) "Please sync fbdesk 1.4.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188783
<FrankQ> persia: I don't know how to judge the private information thing, so i'll go by your judgement. so yeah.
<FrankQ> adding it to the patch series = putting it in <package>/debian/packages?
<persia> FrankQ: It'd be your private information.  Sometimes crash bugs contain passwords, etc.  I didn't see any for this one.
<persia> Also, adding it to debian/patches and editing debian/patches/series to list it.
<FrankQ> sure, open it up then.
<FrankQ> thanks
<persia> bug #188490
<ubotu> Bug 188490 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/188490 is private
<persia> Grr.  Try bug #188490 again!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188490 in lastfm "lastfm crashed with SIGFPE in AlsaAudio::alsaWrite() (dup-of: 187197)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188490
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187197 in lastfm "lastfm crashed with SIGFPE in AlsaAudio::alsaWrite()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187197
<persia> FrankQ: Sorry.  Issues due to duplication.  I'll swap them, as the bug with the patch should get primacy.
<FrankQ> Yeah it confused me how the patch was added to mine. Also that I was told to patch, as most normal users that report bugs wouldn't know how to deal with his instructions. So wondered if he assumes he's talking to some Ubuntu guy and I need to funnel through the request
<persia> FrankQ: At this point it's just a patch in need of verification.  You can test, or a developer can test, or anyone else can test.  If someone confirms it working, the maintainer will likely update in Debian, as Ubuntu can sync.  Alternately, an Ubuntu developer might just upload the patch if someone says it works.
<persia> FrankQ: If you're not up for testing, maybe wait for someone else, but if you can test, it will fix the bug sooner.
<FrankQ> Okay, that reassures me. Thanks :)
<FrankQ> Sure, i'm glad to help. working on trying to compile the thing
<ubotu> New bug: #187197 in lastfm (universe) "lastfm crashed with SIGFPE in AlsaAudio::alsaWrite() (dup-of: 188490)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187197
<ubotu> New bug: #188784 in tunapie (universe) "Please sync tunapie 2.1.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188784
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-26
<emma> Bug 321287] [NEW] Seahorse will not generate a key
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321287 in seahorse "Seahorse will not generate a key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321287
<sectech> We still have restricted drivers for Nvidia in Jaunty right?
<sectech> Just got an answer about the nvidia question....  Kinda curious on what guidelines we are following for triaging the new drivers.
<hggdh> emma, it works on Jaunty
<hggdh> at least under my own userId
<dholbach> good morning
<hggdh> good evening dholbach
<dholbach> hiya hggdh
<cmkAus> HI everyone
<cmkAus> HI
<cmkAus> Is anyone here?
<cmkAus> Can someone help me
<jpds> hi cmkAus, what's up?
<cmkAus> Hi I am trying to do my first bug thing whats a good package to work with and should i just stay with that package ?
<jpds> cmkAus: I mostly look after bugs for packages I'm interested in. Do you have any particular type of packages you're interested in (KDE, GNOME, etc)?
<cmkAus> I must sound like a noob I dont even know what KDE or GNOME is ?
<cmkAus> and what does package really mean Is it a name of a particular programs?
<jpds> cmkAus: They're the desktop envirnoments used by Kubuntu and Ubuntu.
<jpds> cmkAus: It's the softare bundle that programs come in.
<jpds> cmkAus: I suggest you read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<cmkAus> How can I find out what a package does like for example package ubiquity or xorg. Is there a list of packages and descriptions somewhere
<jpds> cmkAus: You can see the package descriptions doing: 'apt-cache show xserver-xorg' in the terminal.
<jpds> cmkAus: Or if you want an index, you could do a search at packages.ubuntu.com
<cmkAus> Cheers Thansk for your help I found something That I was interest MYSQL I will try to help out there
<Hew> Is it appropriate for me to triage my own bug 321359?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321359 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321359
<seb128> Hew: sure, you can also directly send your bugs upstream if you want
<seb128> Hew: you might want to specific the exact version you are using in bugzilla too
<Hew> seb128: Yes, I was lazy and let the apport retracer do the trace (and dupe check) :P. Thanks, triaging.
<seb128> Hew: and if you use lists or icon view, etc
<Hew> seb128: Ok, will do.
<bddebian> Boo
<luckydeveloper> hi all
<luckydeveloper> i am new to bugsquad.. and i am excited to join the team..
<luckydeveloper> :-D anybody there
<hggdh> welcome luckydeveloper
<luckydeveloper> i hope  i will make some good contribution to ubuntu :-[ ...... its late night here.. going to sleep.. bye.. ;-)
<hggdh> gnome bug 567687
<ubottu> Gnome bug 567687 in Miscellaneous "Prefer plain-text plugin disables meeting invite acceptance (outlook/exchange)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567687
<seb128> hggdh: that was fixed, is that still an issue?
<hggdh> seb128, no, just checking. Was it in 2.24.3?
<hggdh> (chat in #evolution brought it up)
<seb128> it was supposed to be fixed before that I think
<seb128> read the upstream bug
<hggdh> I am. It was committed to stable & trunk on Jan 14
<hggdh> gnome bug 567697
<ubottu> Gnome bug 567697 in Mailer "Plain text emails render links with ampersand characters stripped out" [Major,Reopened] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567697
<seb128> ok, maybe I'm thinking about a different issue
<seb128> there was a similar one fixed some months ago I think
<seb128> have to go now bbl
<bdmurray> hggdh: question for you in bug 315966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315966 in apport "Apport opens crash files as "file:///" urls" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315966
<maxb> intrepid->jaunty seems to have left "linux-doc" kept back..... file bug on update-manager?
<luckydeveloper> just a minute ago, i read a "class" log(in knowledge base section of BugSquad Wiki page) which was taken by brian murray on an Ubuntu open week about reporting a bug.. and it was very useful. Where do those open week sessions / classes happen. . how can i attend them......:)
<calc> luckydeveloper: i think open week happened last week
<calc> luckydeveloper: well Ubuntu Developer Week was last week
<calc> luckydeveloper: not sure when the next Ubuntu Open Week will happen (or if it is the same thing)
<calc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<calc> luckydeveloper: i think open week happens the week after the release
<calc> luckydeveloper: so open week will probably happen at the end of april
<luckydeveloper> calc: oh .. then i missed it :'( ..... oh  k.. then open week happens after every release? ..  then is DeveloperWeek for developers ???
<calc> it seems developer week happens halfway through the release cycle and open week at the beginning
<luckydeveloper> calc: are there any other similar "weeks" where i can participate ?
<calc> not sure
 * calc in meeting, bbl
<hggdh> bdmurray, I am going to test it now
<chrisccoulson> hey, anybody seen anything like this before:
<chrisccoulson> bug 321224
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321224 in compiz "Screen shifted to the right with nvidia drivers and compiz" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321224
<chrisccoulson> don't know if it's a compiz or video driver issue
<calc> back
<ch05en> Hi, I've got a repeatable bug in the UDF filesystem that enables me to crash my box at will
<calc> ch05en: sounds bad, you probably should file a bug and perhaps mention it in #ubuntu-kernel
<ch05en> If you create a file with illegal utf-8 filename and copy it over to a writeable udf filesystem you panic the box
<ch05en> ok tnx
<hggdh> bdmurray, indeed seems to be related to running apport-gtk as root
<EagleScreen> ch05en UDF is failing for me since.. years?
<ch05en> It fails for you by panic? Then it has no place in a stable kernel.
<bdmurray> hggdh: great, thanks for testing
<hggdh> welcome
<benste1> hello,
<benste1> I'm new someone here who can help me with a bug?
<hggdh> benste1, just go ahead and ask your question. Someone here should be able to help you.
<benste1> I can't send files with pidgin, posted a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/321548 and don't know what to do now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321548 in pidgin "pidgin can't send files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> benste1, it would be good to state what version of pidgin you tested with
<benste1> 2.5..5
<benste1> and the jaunty one
<benste1> (1:2.5.3-0ubuntu2
<benste1> why is the jaunty version older than the 8.10 one
<benste1> ?
<mangilimic> benste1, pidgin for 8.10 is  2.5.2-0ubuntu1
<mangilimic> :)
<benste1> ups sorry
<mangilimic> nope!
<benste1> and now?
<hggdh> now, you can improve the bug description (as shown in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description) with this data
<benste1> I'll try to do so
<hggdh> and then you wait for someone with more knowledge of pidgin to look at it
<benste1> ;-(
<hggdh> heh
<benste1> noprob
<benste1> it's just the case
<benste1> that we're having this issue since 2006
<hggdh> you can also try the #pidgin channel -- they know more about it than most of us
<benste1> thanks
<hggdh> benste1, you have this issue for 2 years, and only now you opened a bug report?
<benste1> ej I'm a 17 year old pupil and I'm not familiar with those things
<benste1> I just started last week with UDW
<hggdh> no prob. We depend heavily on voluntary help... if you are willing to pursue this, we would really appreciate
<benste1> :-)
<calc> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> calc: oh right, you said something about no - numbers eh?
<calc> bdmurray: oh yea i think that got fixed, i was going to ask how i go about updating the bug reporting info for OOo
<calc> i saw something about committing to a bzr repo?
<bdmurray> calc: yeah, in ubuntu-qa-tools there is a package-bug-guidelines directory with information
<calc> oh ok
<bdmurray> it should be straightforward ;-)
<bdmurray> but let me know if you have any questions
<calc> ok
<calc> the Packages section is source packages right?
<bdmurray> calc: correct
<calc> ok
<calc> bdmurray: ok i got it committed :)
<Rocket2DMn> hey seb128 , can i ask you a few questions regarding desktop bug triage
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: hi, sure
<Rocket2DMn> bug 320972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320972 in ffmpeg-debian "totem-gstreamer-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320972
<Rocket2DMn> you said "don't change desktop bugs which are not sent upstream to triager though"
<Rocket2DMn> did you mean set to Triaged status?
<Rocket2DMn> would you rather have us just confirm bugs that have complete stacktraces?
<bdmurray> calc: what about asking for a test document?
<calc> bdmurray: oh yea i should do that
<calc> bdmurray: ok i'll update it
<calc> bdmurray: also does this only show up on the advanced screen?
<bdmurray> No, I just used it as an example
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: for desktop bugs we use triager when the bug is an ubuntu bug or an upstream bug which has been sent upstream, just set it confirmed if you confirm the issue
<bdmurray> rather than having to click submit and for the title and then see it
<seb128> Rocket2DMn:  you set some bugs as triaged without checking they were on the right component for example
<calc> bdmurray: ok
<Rocket2DMn> seb128, by saying we can "confirm" the issue, did you want us to actually be able to reproduce it, or is seeing a complete trace good enough?
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: for crashers a good stacktrace is enough
<Rocket2DMn> ok thanks for clarifying, seb128 .  I don't have much experience reading traces but being a coder I can get a decent idea of what is going on - do you typically just looking ath #0 or #1 to determine the package?
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: yes, the stacktrace describes the codepath where it crashes, the first function listed is the one which crashed, the next ones are the callers
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: that example is clearly a crash is the ffmpeg library
<Rocket2DMn> seb128, ok, at what point do you pass the bugs upstream?  I'm registered on a bunch of upstream bugzillas but dont use them much
<calc> bdmurray: done
<Rocket2DMn> seb128, so for example, bug 320269 should be filed under poppler ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320269 in okular "okular crashed with SIGSEGV in Poppler::convertAnnotColor()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320269
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: when the bug has enough informations and is not due to a distribution change we open it upstream, most of desktop packages have not a lot of changes so usually bugs can be sent easily
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: that one can be opened on bugzilla.freedesktop.org, having a pdf example would be useful though
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: in fact that's https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19669
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 19669 in qt4 frontend "okular/poppler crash in Poppler::convertAnnotColor when opening large PDF (Qt book)" [Major,New]
<Rocket2DMn> cool, so just attach that to the LP report then?
<Rocket2DMn> should i make a note on the upstream report and link to the LP bug?
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: right, click on the link bellow the bugs table to add a bug watch
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: that's usually a good idea
<Rocket2DMn> and file it under poppler too
<seb128> reassign it to poppler rather
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, thats wha ti meant
<seb128> change okular to poppler
<seb128> sometimes people invalid the task and add a new one
<seb128> which is not a good idea because the subscriber to the wrong component are still mailed when you do that
<seb128> so I prefer to make clear than you should better change the component
<Rocket2DMn> yeah ive experienced that before, it is a bit of a pain
<bdmurray> calc: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+filebug-advanced
<Rocket2DMn> so does that bug look ok on LP now?
<Rocket2DMn> and is there a way to attach ubuntu bug reports to the upstream, or should i just leave a simple comment?
<seb128> bugzilla has no specific way to do that just add a comment
<calc> bdmurray: thanks :)
<bdmurray> calc: thank you!
<Rocket2DMn> thanks for the help seb128
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: you're welcome, thank you for the bug triage!
<Rocket2DMn> seb128, bug 321300 is a little different
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321300 in kwlan "kwlan crash now impacting software updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321300
<Rocket2DMn> i dont immediately see a package popping out at me, does that get filed under gtk+2.0 ?
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: seems you are working on kubuntu ;-)
<Rocket2DMn> lol, not specifically
<Rocket2DMn> im trying to get into some more advanced bug triaging
<Rocket2DMn> ive had a fair number of run ins with kernel bugs and X bugs
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: not sure what the issue is there but the command which fails is a gtk one indeed so you can reassing it there
<seb128> ok
<Rocket2DMn> so seb128 what search string do you typically use in your upstream search to get the best results
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: depends of the bug, for the poppler crash I search for bugs which have the first function of the crash in their description
<seb128> searched
<seb128> I usually try queries on the title or the comments depending on how easy the bug is to describe and of the keywords
<Rocket2DMn> so for that other bug, i searched for "IA__gtk_icon_theme_lookup_by_gicon" but couldnt find anything
<seb128> the installation one?
<seb128> where did you search?
<Rocket2DMn> for the xchat-gnome bug, searching on freekdesktop
<seb128> xchat-gnome uses bugzilla.gnome.org as a bugtracker
<Rocket2DMn> guess i should check gnomes bugzilla
<Rocket2DMn> hehe beat me to it
<seb128> if you search for GNOME crashes, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/dupfinder/simple-dup-finder.cgi
<seb128> just copy the stacktrace there
<seb128> and it'll list duplicates
<Rocket2DMn> hmm it said it found a match but didnt list the bug number
<Rocket2DMn> seb128, do you think i should file a new report then?  Would you happen to have a template you use to pass traces upstream?
<seb128> Rocket2DMn: what bug are you speaking about?
<Rocket2DMn> bug 320300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320300 in xchat-gnome "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_theme_lookup_by_gicon()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320300
<Rocket2DMn> ill reassign that in a minute like we talked about
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, when simple-dup-finder shows no output, there is no match
<seb128> reassign to what?
<Rocket2DMn> gtk+2.0
<seb128> not sure if that's an xchat or a gtk bug
<Rocket2DMn> the only mention of xchat in the trace is the very last line, #31
<seb128> open a bug upstream either on xchat-gnome or gtk
<seb128> right, which doesn't mean there is not a corruption somewhere or the software is not misusing gtk
<seb128> this stacktrace is a weird one
<Rocket2DMn> hehe, would you leave it filed under xchat-gnome, or would you re-assign it to gtk+2.0?
<seb128> I'm not enough of a GTK hacker to have a clue about it easily
<seb128> I would open an upstream bug on xchat-gnome and let them reassign if required, which doesn't mean I'm right ;-)
<Rocket2DMn> hehe, well you wouldnt be the first
 * Rocket2DMn hangs head
<seb128> the gtk upstream guys tend to get too many bugs and not look to everything, you probably have a better chance to get a reply on xchat-gnome
<seb128> and they will reassign if required
<seb128> that's just a bet on the component ;-)
<seb128> you don't do really wrong either way
<seb128> do you get the issue?
<Rocket2DMn> alright, sounds good.  when you open the bug upstream, what do you usually say?  Just say it was filed <here> on LP and give them the trace?
<seb128> looking at the strace it's weird it's crashing in private icon functions, having a valgrind log would maybe be useful there
<seb128> right
<Rocket2DMn> ah yes valgrind, what is so special about that?
<seb128> I usually just write a short sentence saying that the bug has been opened on URL
<Rocket2DMn> should i file upstream, request the valgrind on LP and mark as incomplete then?
<seb128> and then copy the description and stracktrace
<seb128> open upstream, set as triaged since it's set upstream and request a valgrind anyway in case
<seb128> valgrind is not special but that's an useful tool
<seb128> it gives clues about corruption
<Rocket2DMn> alright, ill get to it
<Rocket2DMn> thanks man
<seb128> ie, sometimes you get a crash when accessing a variable and don't understand why
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, im used to debugging my own code though
<seb128> could be that it has been freed somewhere else before already, valgrind will tell you that and where
<Rocket2DMn> nifty
<seb128> ok, enough work for me for today
<seb128> bye there, see you tomorrow
<Rocket2DMn> thanks again seb128 , peace
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-27
<andresmujica> good night!!
<tat_> hello, after updating to ubuntu intrepid none of my wlan adapters is sending or reciving data anymore, i can connect to a network but i cant ping dhcp etc, the same with all of my 5 different adapters, when i reboot with kernel 2.6.24-19-generic instead of 2.6.27-9-generic everything works again, so it is a problem with the kernel, any idea what that could be
<andresmujica> hi tat, do u have a bug #?
<hggdh> yo andresmujica
<tat_> no i was looking trough the buglist but every bug that sounds like myne is specific to a wlan driver, my problem is on 5 different driver, i think it is rather the 80211 kernel stack
<andresmujica> ok...
<andresmujica> i believe that we would need a different bug for each wlan driver....
<andresmujica> is different HW after all...
<andresmujica> isn't it?
<tat_> andresmujica, : i think the driver do work fine it must be something different like the 80211 modeule or so,
<andresmujica> hmmm, can you pastebin the lsusb  / lspci / lsmod for your wlan cards
<andresmujica> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<andresmujica> i'm adding the ubuntu-co bugjam to the GBJ Wiki page, but i've got a doubt, what's the meaning of TBD??
<Hobbsee> andresmujica: "to be decided"
<hggdh> "to be done" later
<bdmurray> "to be determined"
<hggdh> :-)
<thekad> "to be defined"
<hggdh> "totaly bogus decision"
<trevor_kemp> hi, all. this is my first use of IRC, so please forgive me if i am violating well-known etiquette. I am wondering if there is a way to get access to Ubuntu bug report exports. I am working on a triage project for my master's graduation that attempts to classify bugs as duplicates as appropriate. ideally, i would like to have a very large collection of bugs, including those identified as duplicates so i can train my system. i will be 
<Ryan52> trevor_kemp, you got cut off after "i will be"
<trevor_kemp> i will be happy to provide any additional information required. thank you for any and all assistance!
<trevor_kemp> Does anybody know of a place where I could download an export of bug reports for such a project? If specific information would be more helpful in giving an answer, please let me know.
<trevor_kemp> ok, thank you all for your time. please enjoy your day/evening.
<hggdh> why are they so fast?
<persia> hggdh, Those without long exposure to IRC don't generally have a reason to leave a window open for a long time.
<hggdh> persia, yes... it was an interesting idea, though. Pitty.
<dholbach> good morning
<Zetto> Someone can include Bug #251173 in the milestone of jaunty-alpha-5 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251173 in netbeans-ide "Update NetBeans to 6.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251173
<thekorn> good morning
<jpds> morgen thekorn.
<thekorn> morgen jpds :)
<MTecknology> Flannel: I love you :)
<dholbach> MTecknology, Flannel: awwww, sweet! :-)
<dholbach> That's what the Ubuntu Community is all about! :-)
<MTecknology> dholbach: ya, he's my special friend
<Flannel> MTecknology: As long as we don't have to kiss.
<MTecknology> and the guy i resort to any time a channel can't help me
<MTecknology> Flannel: don't worry - too tired rigth now
<dholbach> MTecknology: I'm not going to inquire the "specialities of your friendship" any further :-)
<MTecknology> he's helped me a lot
<MTecknology> I wanna ask more - but too tired
<BUGabundo> pidgin is needing a hugday!
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/321800 is one of many segfaults or crash i've been having on jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 321800 in pidgin "pidgin segfault while removing account" [Undecided,New]
<andresmujica> g'morn
<cornucopic> persia, Hello!
<cornucopic> Let's talk here?
<cornucopic> persia, Sorry.
<cornucopic> meant pedro_
<cornucopic> pedro_, here?
<pedro_> cornucopic: yeah sorry, xchat just crashed
<cornucopic> pedro_, ahhuh.
<tuxmaniac> pedro_: file a bug.
<pedro_> cornucopic: first please read the how to triage guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
 * tuxmaniac ducks
<BUGabundo> so its not only pidgin that keeps crashing on irx
<BUGabundo> lol
<tuxmaniac> All hail screen + irssi :-)
<pedro_> cornucopic: if you want some easy targets to triage we collected some here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks
<cornucopic> pedro_, seen the how-to sometime back.
<pedro_> cornucopic: those are sorted by difficulty, so you can start with the easy ones for now and then try the other ones
<cornucopic> Hmm..going through that now..
<ccooke> Tuxmaniac: It surprises me that automatically setting yourself away when screen detaches isn't already in the standard install, to be honest :-)
<ccooke> argh
<ccooke> wrong window :-)
<pedro_> cornucopic: I'd suggest you to go trough the list of bugs without a package first, those are easier to triage
<tuxmaniac> ccooke: hey thanks for that tip.
<cornucopic> pedro_, yeah..this is a ideal Triage: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/315973 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 315973 in gnome-panel "gnome panel/calendar applet not responding when evolution is busy" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ccooke> tuxmaniac: heh
<pedro_> cornucopic: that's an example, yes, the bug didn't had a package assigned to it, if you look at the first comment the triager assigned it to gnome-panel which is correct
<pedro_> cornucopic: and that comment is a stock response, we have a bunch of them that you can use in your daily triaging work
<cornucopic> pedro_, yeah..would be better off saving them somewhere :-)
<pedro_> cornucopic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses <- stock responses
<cornucopic> cornucopic, Oh! so..that is how the process works? Easy..i guess :-)
<pedro_> cornucopic: yes the bugs without a package are an easy target, you only need to assign it to the right one
<cornucopic> pedro_, cool!
<cornucopic> pedro_, Your help much appreciated :-)
<pedro_> cornucopic: no problem, if you have any question just ask here in the channel ;-)
<pedro_> cornucopic: btw if you want to learn some more, this Thursday (29) we have a bug day based on compiz
<cornucopic> cornucopic, Ah..i will look up the timings..
<cornucopic> pedro_, Can't seem to find here at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<pedro_> cornucopic: uh right, updating it now
<cornucopic> pedro_, cool!
<LimCore> hi, what an epic fail today I discovered \o/
<LimCore> hard drive works x10 slower O_o what the hell
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/119730
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 119730 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Slow SATA performance" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<LimCore> Is any of you up to date on this bug?  (very long comments)?  I guess it is being fixed right now and in 8.04 I will be able to soon use fixed version?
<pedro_> LimCore: better to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
 * LimCore tries to figure out why _x10_ slower hard drive is only Undedicded importance.....
<pedro_> LimCore: the importance is set to Medium not to Undecided...
<LimCore> ah right, I was looking at ubottu here.
<LimCore> well, typical workarounds (blacklist module & rebuild initrd) didnt work for me...
<LimCore> still I get x10 slower hard-drive transferts.
<bddebian> Boo
<davideotape> Hi guys
<hiberis> Hi all, I just joined the bugsquad.
<davideotape> Hi, I've just joined too
<hiberis> Hi davideotape!
<hiberis> I am doing some triaging and have a question about setting the bug status.
<hiberis> bug 195271
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/195271/+text)
<hiberis> bug 195271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195271 in gnumeric "hyperlink->external link doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195271
<hiberis> This bug is already fixed in gnumeric upstream trunk, but has had no upstream release yet. To what should I set the bug status?
<hiberis> btw, the upstream bug status in launchpad is set to 'fix released', in gnome bugzilla it is set to 'fixed', which means 'fixed in svn'.
<MrKanister> hiberis: You can set the status for the Ubuntu package to "fix commited"
<hiberis> MrKanister: From https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status, I see "Fix Committed: For a bug task about an upstream project: the fix is in CVS/SVN/bzr or committed to some place".
<hiberis> Isn't this supposed to indicate only bugs monitoring upstream?
<hiberis> I mean: what does this mean "a bug task about an upstream project"?
<MrKanister> hiberis: Bugs that are monitored can just be "fix released" not "fix commited". I think that depends on how the monitoring was implemented
<hggdh> hiberis, on the bug you are talking about, this is the entry for the gnome bug
<hggdh> hiberis, and I agree with your point of view re. the wiki
 * hggdh had a problem not long ago about it
<hggdh> for ubuntu bugs (i.e. bugs that will have to be dealt with an updated package, 'fix committed' is restricted to when the package is put available (usually on -updates)
<hggdh> (although the desktop team used to work a bit different)
<hiberis> hggdh: seams reasonable. So what should I do with the status of the ubuntu bug: leave it at confirmed, although a fix is committed upstream?
<LimCore> I have 6 MB/s transfer on modern hardware (SATA hard drive). Perhaps this bug should be High priority?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/119730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 119730 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Slow SATA performance" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<greg-g> LimCore: the original report said it was fixed, then said it wasn't, then said he needed to find out more information (which he never did)
<greg-g> it is hard to make sense of a bug report that has that amny people giving input, so if you want to help, you can try to make a concise summary of the bug
<klotz> Can I get help here on installing linux-crashdump metapackage to create kernel core dumps?  (I have debugged kernel modules under SunOS and maintained Linux modules before).
<hggdh> hiberis, leave it as "triaged"
<hggdh> LimCore, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description on how to summarise the issue
<hggdh> klotz, it should install & configure itself
<klotz> thanks hggdh I installed it and found I had to run update-grub to get crashkernel=x@y into the grub menu.lst but when I reboot it always complains there is no memory reserved.  I have cat /proc/iomem at http://graflex.org/klotz/2009/01/iomem.txt
<klotz> linux-crashdump is version 2.6.27.9.13 and kernel line is crashkernel=384M-2G:64M@16M,2G-:128M@16M
<hggdh> klotz, did you search on LP for this issue?
<klotz> hggdh yes and feature is new in Intrepid; only developers of feature saying it works now and is in intrepid.
<hiberis> hggdd: I can't set it to triaged. Only confirmed. Is that because I am not in bugcontrol?
<klotz> hggdh so is it ok for me to file bug now with info likei have presented or should i go to another channel to ask for help?  I'm happy to do either.
<hggdh> hiberis, I will do it
<hggdh> klotz, opening a bug is a good idea no matter what. Also, you may get more on
<hggdh> klotz, #ubuntu or #ubuntu-kernel
<klotz> hggdh thank you and I will switch to ubuntu-kernel and file bug if they don't know what I've done wrong; thank you.
<hggdh> klotz, welcome
<hiberis> hggdh: okay, thanks. Is this the normal procedure 'just ask someone on ubuntu-bugs to change is for you'. I remember to have read this somewhere but I cannot find it anymore.
<chrisccoulson> ping kees - how familiar are you with vte?
<chrisccoulson> the only reason I ask is because you submitted quite a large patch to gnome bugzilla a while ago
<hggdh> hiberis, to set a bug to triaged/wishlist yes. You have to be a member of bug-control to do that
<hggdh> hiberis, BTW -- tahnk you for helping
<hiberis> hggdh: no, thank you!
<kees> chrisccoulson: yup
<kees> chrisccoulson: been working on getting it upstream for a long time now.
<chrisccoulson> cool. upstream removed the ability to build it without ncurses in the new version, and i was going to ask if you could review a patch colin watson just did to make this to work again
<chrisccoulson> bug 321848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321848 in vte "libvte9-udeb depends on libncurses5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321848
<chrisccoulson> it builds with the correct dependencies, but it needs a sanity check from someone who's slightly more familiar
<kees> sure, do you have a straight diff of the change somewhere?
<chrisccoulson> its in bzr, but I just posted the actual patch in debian/patches here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110373/
<chrisccoulson> the configure.in change was already in the last version, but colin modified it as I made a mistake (which is why it ended up being linked against ncurses)
<chrisccoulson> the other source changes look very similar to what was already in the old version
<kees> chrisccoulson: that patch looks fine to me.  Hopefully upstream will take it.
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice, but they already removed this functionality from the new version :(
<chrisccoulson> hence the new patch to add it back in again
<chrisccoulson> i'll leave a comment on the bug report so colin uploads it if you like
<kees> yeah.  I'm not sure I understand your comment about upstream though?
<chrisccoulson> which comment was that?
<kees> chrisccoulson: does ssfe.c even need termcap at all?
<kees> chrisccoulson: you said upstream might not take this patch?
<chrisccoulson> ah yeah. i doubt upstream will take the patch, as they already removed this functionality (ability to build without ncurses) from the latest version
<chrisccoulson> i was wondering whether ssfe.c needed termcap too
<kees> chrisccoulson: I think it need to be demonstrated that it's important, and a trivial fix
<kees> if you remove the entire chunk of headers does it still compile?  :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, maybe i'll discuss this with upstream. i haven't tried removing that chunk of headers from ssfe.c, but I guess it will still compile. It compiles with the new patch which basically removes those headers (in a more long-winded way) anyway
<chrisccoulson> thanks for looking at that anyway kees
<kees> chrisccoulson: sure!
<tawmas> Hello!
<tawmas> I have a bug where multimedia keys and other extended keys are totally ignored. I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting and found that neither keypresses nor ACPI events are generated. Do I file a bug against the kernel?
<[swb]> hey guys
<seb128> hi bracket named guy
<[swb]> wondering if anyone would be interested in trying to reproduce a bug in gnome-panel behaviour for me
<[swb]> heh
<[swb]> I am called seb
<[swb]> I normally go by swb but it was taken on freenose
<[swb]> so I have to have brackets
 * ogra sneezes ... 
<ogra> freenose, heh
<[swb]> hehe yeah
<[swb]> thats my pet name for it
<seb128> describe your bug
<[swb]> its to do with panel position and lockedness
<seb128> usually people add ___ to their nickname rather
<[swb]> bug is
<[swb]> seb128, aye if its temporary but I wanted to register
<seb128> I need to use a modifier to type a [ so I will avoid using it ;-)
<[swb]> haha ok
<[swb]> are you using a happy hacker?
<seb128> happy hacker?
<[swb]> its a leet little keyboard
<seb128> I'm using an azerty layout
<seb128> ie french keyboard
<[swb]> where everything is on modifiers
<ogra> [swb], he is using one of these weird kbd setups
<[swb]> ic
<seb128> anyway gnome-panel bug you were saying?
<[swb]> anyway, the bug, you make a new gnome panel, set it to be at the bottom, and then unclick the expand
<[swb]> lock it or dont, it doesnt seem to matter, then gnome-session, low and behold the panel is at the top and locked
<seb128> "then gnome-session"?
<[swb]> if you unlock it, go into properties and try and select bottom it flicks back to top
<[swb]> and you cant drag it
<seb128> what ubuntu version do you use?
<[swb]> sorry
<[swb]> then restart your gnome session
<[swb]> or X
<[swb]> Intrepid
<[swb]> 64 bit
<[swb]> on a core 2 duo
<seb128> that's a known issue
<seb128> I though it was fixed in intrepid though
<[swb]> apparently not...
<seb128> there is bug #15442 but that's a different one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 15442 in gnome-panel "panels change their position between logins" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15442
<seb128> [swb]: yours seems similar to bug #39856
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 39856 in gnome-panel "Panel in middle of the screen after reboot when not full-sized" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39856
<[swb]> middle of screen would be REALLY annoying
<seb128> ok, that one got fixed
<seb128> so yours is similar to the other one
<[swb]> kind of
<[swb]> except mine is appearing below the top panel
<[swb]> rather than switching positions with it
<[swb]> I want it at the bottom but it cant actually be set to be at the bottom
<[swb]> but only when not expanded
<[swb]> sorry I should have mentioned that, it will go to the bottom when its expanded but not when its not, ie you cant actually make that setting in properties without it flicking back instatnyl
<seb128> is that specific to the lock option?
<[swb]> no
<[swb]> when locked the top,bottom. etc sleector is grayed out
<seb128> open a bug and describe exactly what you do to trigger the issue
<[swb]> aye ok
<[swb]> I was wondering if anyone could make a panel, set it not to expand and have it set at the bottom
<[swb]> in that order
<[swb]> I wanted to know before filing
<seb128> I've to run for now but I'll give it a try later
<[swb]> it works if you set it to expand then set it to the bottom
<[swb]> aye
<[swb]> ok cya later
<kees> bdmurray: say, I have a question about bug search URLs that is confusing me.
<bdmurray> kees: okay, go
<kees> (sorry was, pasting together an example)
<kees> http://pastebin.osuosl.org/23567
<kees> okay... the first is limited to "in ubuntu", by starting at bugs.lp/ubuntu/ before going to "advanced"
<kees> the second one is global, all bugs ubuntu-security is subscribed to
<kees> however, 239894 doesn't show up in the first, where I'd expect it to.
<bdmurray> This that malone bug I mentioned the other day
<bdmurray> Or similar
<kees> oh!  I thought that was limited to the API goo
<bdmurray> It doesn't show up because the non-release task is Fix Released
<kees> yeah.. hmpf
<bdmurray> They milestoned that bug the other day
<kees> hrm, I set the non-release task to "new" and it still doesn't show up.  malone bug?
<bdmurray> your first limit is inprogress not new
<kees> right, but it doesn't see _any_ of the non-release tasks.  :(
<kees> if I set it to "in progress" then only the release task appears
<bdmurray> I see 4 tasks with that search now
<bdmurray> for 239894
<kees> but not in the first search (which is limited to ubuntu only)
<askand> I dont think bug 304981 should be marked incomplete anymore
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304981 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i855] Xorg errors and warnings for intel 855GM" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304981
<calc> heh somehow someone managed to not know how to report a bug in ubuntu but managed to find my email address and send me the bug report directly
<calc> i guess Help->Report a bug never occurred to them
<bdmurray> kees: as I understand it searching searches the non-release tasks and because that bug doesn't meet your criteria for the search it doesn't show up.
<kees> bdmurray: yeah, makes sense.  I'll open a bug report about it.
<bdmurray> kees: it's already open
<kees> bdmurray: I don't think that task bug is the same -- you said it was due to the top-level task being open or closed?
<bdmurray> kees: did you try changeing 239894 to In Progress?
<kees> bdmurray: yeah, it'll show up only if I mark the top task to In Progress.  the per-release tasks never show up.
<bdmurray> right and that's the "master task" I think
<bdmurray> see bug 314432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314432 in malone "It's impossible to see all the bugs that affect a BugTarget if some bugs are targeted to one or more series and the Master task is closed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314432
<bdmurray> and or bug 290125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290125 in malone "Default source package bugs list missing some bugs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290125
<kees> bdmurray: okay, thanks.  I've updated 322009 to reflect that.
<lfaraone> Can someone confirm bug 322051 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322051 in ubuntu-dev-tools "dgetlp doesn't work with dscs offered by launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322051
<james_w> lfaraone: doesn't normal dget work there?
<lfaraone> james_w: isn't there a reason we have dgetlp?
<lfaraone> james_w: normal dget refuses to extract citing invalid sigs for me
<james_w> because you didn't used to be able to dget some of the source packages on lp
<james_w> dget -u
<james_w> or dpkg-source -x afterwards
<lfaraone> james_w: ah. then shall I change the bug to "delete dgetlp" instead?
<james_w> probably
<james_w> I can't remember if all the places where dgetlp was needed have been fixed
<victorbrca> Hi all, I've found a bug that seems to be reported multiple times under different bug number on launch pad.
<victorbrca> should I report as duplicate?
<victorbrca> I'm not really familiar with launch pad. :-/
<chrisccoulson> no need to report a new one if you're sure that the problem you're experiencing is the same
<victorbrca> I haven't
<victorbrca> just wondering if I should flag the existing ones as duplicates
<chrisccoulson> which bugs?
<victorbrca> http://pastebin.com/m782138bb
<chrisccoulson> bug 286489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286489 in linux "Intrepid Ibex 2.6.27-7: r8169 driver does not work with Realtek RTL8111B gigabit ethernet chip in Ubuntu 8.10 BETA" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286489
<chrisccoulson> bug 293661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293661 in linux-restricted-modules "Crash with driver r8169 (Realtek)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293661
<chrisccoulson> bug 212497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212497 in linux "r8169 driver does not work with Realtek RTL8111C gigabit ethernet chip in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212497
<chrisccoulson> bug 141343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141343 in linux "r8169 driver does not work with Realtek "PCI-E" 8111B integrated network controller" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141343
<chrisccoulson> bug 205374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205374 in linux "r8169 Driver not stable with Realtek 8111C" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205374
<victorbrca> cool
<victorbrca> I ddn't the bot could do that
<victorbrca> They are all related to the same chipset and module on Ubuntu
<victorbrca> Very similar problems present on different versions of Ubuntu and different kernel versions
<chrisccoulson> the problem is with kernel bugs is it can be difficult deciding if they are duplicates. very often, very different bugs can have the same symptoms
<chrisccoulson> unless you are absolutely sure they are the same, then i'd leave them as they are for now
<victorbrca> ok!
<victorbrca> what happens if I do select the option of "Mark as duplicate"?
<victorbrca> how much editing power do I have over bugs?
<victorbrca> I'm just a normal user!
<chrisccoulson> you can do most things. you can add comments, edit the description, mark as duplicates, change the status, subscribe people, add tags, re-assign etc
<loic-m> victorbrca: normal users can mark bugs as a duplicate. However, unless you're sure the bugs are exactly the same, you'll end up with 2 things:
<loic-m> ictorbrca: more launchpad points, and far less friends
<loic-m> s/ictorbrca/victorbrca/
<loic-m> ;)
<victorbrca> loic-m: lol
<victorbrca> loic-m: Thanks for the info. I'm more interesting in helping fixing the problem.
<victorbrca> loic-m: Sometimes having multiple entries for the same problem can be a draw back.
<chrisccoulson> i have to admit, i have wrongly marked bugs as duplicates before, and people aren't happy when you do that
<loic-m> victorbrca: marking bugs as duplicate is more harmful than leaving them as they are
<victorbrca> loic-m: Good to know!
<chrisccoulson> its sometimes a pain to undupe bugs afterwards, especially if theres a lot of them
<chrisccoulson> and everyone subscribed to the main bug and its duplicates get bug spam ;)
<loic-m> victorbrca: it's easy for the dev fixing the bug to mark other bugs as duplicate when he's confirmed the fix works for everybody (or gets enough logs to check they're the same)
<victorbrca> Is there a "guide" or "code of behaviour" I can find for launchpad?
<loic-m> victorbrca: while if you mark bugs as duplicate who aren't, it means some of them are going to take far longer before one notice they're not solved
<victorbrca> I'm glad I ddn't!
<loic-m> victorbrca: and people filing the bugs might have "gone away" in the sense they relly on other people to provide the information
<victorbrca> Would be doing bad when what I really wanted to do was help.
<chrisccoulson> victorbrca - there is a code of conduct you can sign
<chrisccoulson> how do i get ubottu to show the link to the CoC?
<victorbrca> If I find a solution, which bug should I report it under? All of them (like I did before)?
<loic-m> victorbrca: we all learn by trial and error (or by seeing mistakes), but for duplicate the idea is it's really hard when it's related to hardware/kernel/drivers, and easier for software
<chrisccoulson> although it can be hard for some other software too
<victorbrca> So I should really just take another look at all the bugs and try to find out which is the most applicable to my situation,
<victorbrca> the add my resolution there.
<victorbrca> **then
<Craig73> Would someone be able to assist me in switching bug #110873 to "won't fix".  Thanks.  [technically the developers updated the comments in the config file, but as the defaults didn't change it is won't fix]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 110873 in shorewall-common "BitTorrent macro should use ports 6881:6999, not only 6881:6889" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110873
<hggdh> Craig73, can you add a link to the maillist archives with this dialog?
<hggdh> and -- even if upstream decided not to change it, we could have a local patch to do it (which I am, personally, against: too many ports)
<hggdh> Craig73, never mind. I added it in & closed wont fix. Thanks for the help
<Craig73> Oh I could have done that /sorry I grabbed some dinner
<hggdh> Craig73, np. I am very glad you helped. Thank you, really.
<Craig73> Thank-you as well (and I know to link to the mailing list in the future rather than cut and paste)
<hggdh> it is always a good thing to provide the links -- helps when somebody tries to backtrack
<Craig73> I agree though that patching it ourselves should be avoided... I could see writing the patch for them (well not this case) assuming it's just a matter of resources.
<Craig73> ok ... later
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-28
<hggdh> gnome bug  569411
<ubottu> Gnome bug 569411 in Misc. "svn build dies in camel-local-private.c" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=569411
<zetabyt_> hey i'm new here
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> mornin
<Hew> What should we do about public bugs that still have coredumps?
<andol> How does "Ubuntu Sponsors for main" and "Ubuntu Sponsors for universe" work? Are those subsribers you yourself can add when you have debdiff-solution, like to get someones attention? Or do they subscribe themselves?
<dholbach> andol: you subscribe them
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProces
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> basically it's the "reviewer team"
<andol> dholbach: thank you
<dholbach> andol: if you have any more specific questions about packaging, development, sponsoring and stuff feel free to stop by in #ubuntu-motu :)
<andol> dholbach: Will do
<dholbach> rock on!
<BUGabundo> good morning
<BUGabundo> need an advice
<BUGabundo> when my webcam is turned on by Flash in Firefox
<BUGabundo> it won't turn off again, until I restart the browser
<BUGabundo> is that a bug in FF, Flash, webcam driver?
<maxb> mvo: Hi, maybe you could direct me to the proper place to file this? On intrepid->jaunty, linux-doc got kept back because apt didn't want to remove linux-doc-2.6.27 in favour of linux-doc-2.6.28. Do I file against linux. linux-meta, or update-manager? (If you know?)
<mvo> maxb: update-manager for now, if you could attach the upgrade logs, I have a look
<maxb> thanks
<mvo> maxb: please give me the bugnumber when its there (apt.log is the one I'm mainly interessted in)
<AbtZ> ok, im starting a bit early on the hug day. i found a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/221698) that i can confirm. can i just do this, or is there something else i should do too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221698 in compiz "Cannot resize window taller than screen." [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> AbtZ: yes please, also add a comment saying which version of Ubuntu / Compiz you're currently running
<pedro_> AbtZ: don't forget to edit the wiki and put your name on it
<davmor2> Guys I'm having an issue with jaunty.  When I've had a major update and the restart icon appear on the panel if I click on it and select restart now it only logs out rather than reboots is anyone experiencing this?
<maxb> occasionally, yes. Not reproducibly
<davmor2> hey guys is apport on the fritz I got a crash with bluez on jaunty and it's trying to send the bug to file:///ubuntu/+.....  I'm guessing it should be something like https://launchpad.net/........
<charlie-tca> Known bug, davmor2. bug 315966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315966 in apport "Apport opens crash files as "file:///" urls (dup-of: 314263)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314263 in gvfs "regression - URIs opened with firefox %u load as local files (file:///...)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314263
<davmor2> charlie-tca: ta :)
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<jgoguen> question about https://launchpad.net/bugs/312483 - the reporter is using thunderbird 3, but the bug is equally valid for thunderbird 2.0.0.19, so should this one be marked as Confirmed and the user informed that thunderbird 3 isn't provided by Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312483 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird's date format not changed easely" [Undecided,New]
<mrooney> jgoguen: that sounds pretty reasonable!
<jgoguen> thanks mrooney :)
<mrooney> I would just explain that v3 isn't supported but you confirmed the bug in v2
<skorasaurus> my question is, if I am triaging, should I try to see if the bug has already been fixed upstream (in a newer developmental version) or try to reproduce it ?
<skorasaurus> (which one should I do first) ?
<skorasaurus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Confirming doesn't state which order I should do it in.
<jmarsden|work> skorasaurus: Do whichever you think will be easier/quicker first :)
<hggdh> if it seems a valid bug, you can (and should) check upstream
<skorasaurus> jmarsden, k. thanks.
<skorasaurus> hggdh, i understand that, but sometimes it seems more work trying to reproduce it than finding out that it's already been fixed upstream.
<skorasaurus> so, it's on a case by case basis.
<hggdh> skorasaurus, yes.
<hggdh> btw, not only fixed, but also still open upstream
<andersk> Bug 295127 seems to be getting no attention because it is marked Fix Released, but still requires an Intrepid SRU update.  Is there anything I can do to get someone to look at it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295127 in libpar-perl "libpar-perl won't install on intrepid due to libfile-temp-perl (>= 0.05) dependency" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295127
<hggdh> the MOTU SRU is already subscribed.
<hggdh> perhaps a nicer comment would do the trick
<hggdh> or a debdiff
<andersk> I just added a debdiff.
<hggdh> good. Thanks
<skorasaurus> if it's fixed upstream, then should I confirm it then ? the howtotriage guide doesn't say anymore than just only to confirm it. (even though a fix has been released, upstream).
<jmarsden|work> skorasaurus: Document in a comment that it is fixed upstream, in what version, and how you know that, and then confirm it.  At least, that's what I would do.
<shaman87> hi
<shaman87> i've got a problem. i'm not sure it is a bug or not, but i hope you van help me :)
<shaman87> *can
<Elbrus> shaman87: usually you can just ask your question
<shaman87> so the problem is, when i copy files to or from my external usb2 sata drive, my whole system gets slow, the load is seriously high, especially, when copying from that drive
<shaman87> the external drive is an 1TB samsung, with an 800 GB resierfs partition
<shaman87> and the rest is an ntfs partition
<shaman87> the problem is the same with the reiserfs and the ntfs
<shaman87> but with ntfs the load is even higher
<shaman87> so
<shaman87> can i do something about this?
<shaman87> i just switched to ubuntu from windows and i really find this issue annoying
<shaman87> and oh, i forgot, the copy speed is ok. (reiser: 18-20 MB/s, ntfs:14-18 MB/s)
 * Elbrus doesn't know enough about this to help, but I guess it depends on what you really do, copy from one filesystem to an other?
<shaman87> my system disk is in ext3
<shaman87> and the computer is a dell laptop
<shaman87> one of my friend said that the kernels usb driver can cause this
<Elbrus> the best place to look is launchpad and see if somebody reported a similar bug report
<shaman87> maybe  i can wait for a new kernel or the 9.04 ubuntu and see what happens? :D
<shaman87> ok
<Elbrus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Elbrus> if you really suspect a kernel driver, you might need to tweek somewhere (I know, it should work out of the box, but that just is not true sometimes)
<shaman87> yeah, but what to tweek? :) I google it,  know :)
<shaman87> i tried searching on launchpad, but all i got is that file transers with usb are slow
<shaman87> and that isn't my problem :(
<bdmurray> shaman87: you might test it with a Jaunty (9.04) live cd
<shaman87> hmmm
<shaman87> i will :)
<shaman87> and does that makes difference if  i use another usb port? i just realised that i never tried it :)
<hggdh> shaman87, it might, if the ports are under different USB controllers
<shaman87> i will try it, thank you
<shaman87> and there is another thing: firefox very often crashes on sites with flash (like google analytics). I heard that this is the problem because the poor flash support of adobe
<shaman87> or can i help this somehow?
<maco> shaman87: if you use nspluginwrapper, then just flash crashes without taking firefox with it. this however can cause audio problems because nspluginwrapper needs ia32libs which conflicts with libasound2-plugins (i think that's the package) because they both provide a certain file
<shaman87> ok
<shaman87> and what is  nspluginwrapper ? a FF extension? or just a package? And when flash crashes, how can i restart it?
<maco> its a wrapper for browser plugins so you can use 32bit plugins (like flash) on 64bit linux
<shaman87> it's installed on my system
<maco> you can use it to install flash in there, but ive never done it. i use open source flash
<shaman87> which package?
<shaman87> by the way i use ubuntu 8.10 64-bit version
<shaman87> my friend suggested that i should use the 32 bitt version and the problems would be gone
<shaman87> could that be true?
<maco> wait so then youre already using flash in nspluginwrapper?
<maco> or are you using the native 64bit flash 10 alpha?
<shaman87> nspluginwrapper is on my computer
<shaman87> but i never did anything with it
<maco> how did you install flash?
<shaman87> from firefox :S
<maco> ...
<maco> does that mean you clicked an apturl flashplugin-nonfree, an apturl adobe-flashplugin, or that you went to adobe.com?
<shaman87> sorry, im a beginner :)
<shaman87> i went to adobe.com
<maco> and did you get adobe flash 9 or 10?
<shaman87> 10
<maco> do you realize that flash 10 is only in alpha state?
<maco> its not an ubuntu bug at all. it's adobe's bug, and it's because you're using software that's nowhere near done being written.
<shaman87> oooooh i didn't know that this is only alpha, sorry
<shaman87> you suggest that i should switch to flash 9?
<maco> well if you use flash 9 by installing the adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-nonfree from the repos, i think itll install inside nspluginwrapper
<maco> and then it shouldnt be able to crash firefox
<maco> there is no flash 9 native for 64bit
<shaman87> okay, ill try that too after i finished sem things
<shaman87> thank you for helping me out
<salty-horse> can anyone reproduce this vim bug? http://vim.pastey.net/107185
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-29
<phixxor> hello, I have a problem with wireless that didn't exist in 8.04, but I'm not sure if I should file a bug report, and if so, what under. May I describe the symptoms here?
<maco> go ahead
<phixxor> All right. I use a linksys wusb54gv2, and in 8.04 I used ndiswrapper and network manager to connect, which worked fine. But when I go to 8.10 (first by update, second time with a fresh install and no custom setup of ndiswrapper), network manager connects to my network automatically, stays connected for a few minutes, and then disconnects unable to reconnect
<maco> so support for the device was added, but it's really poor support?
<phixxor> yes that describes it
<phixxor> but even when I was using ndiswrapper, it had poor support
<maco> well ndiswrapper is a hack :P
<maco> ideally we have native support that works
<phixxor> maco: all right
<phixxor> so where should I report this in launchpad?
<maco> linux
<phixxor> all right, thanks
<phixxor> will do
<maco> phixxor: oh, please try with a 9.04 alpha 3 live cd as well
<phixxor> maco: good idea, I will
<phixxor> it might already be fixed :D
<maco> phixxor: exactly
<andresmujica> hi!!
<b52wrangler> good evening, anyone here who can offer help with a problem encountered during an ibex install on a toshiba satellite
<tcole1> I'm using Ibex on a satellite
<tcole1> what's your problem?
<b52wrangler> hi tcole
<b52wrangler> just talked my brother into installing ibex on his windoze toshiba satellite and after installing fine, he can boot, surf web for about a minute, then laptop shuts down uncommanded...
<tcole> huh
<b52wrangler> tcole: i'm thinking a perceived overheat
<tcole> yes, that is plausible
<b52wrangler> yet he had not problems while running his other OS
<b52wrangler> with overheating
<Hobbsee> toshiba satelites have been known to report overheating temperatures, iirc.
<Hobbsee> whether they are or not
<b52wrangler> ic
 * Hobbsee had gotten hers up to 90C before, apparently.
<b52wrangler> smokin
<Hobbsee> otoh, i had smelt parts burning at other times on it,so...
<b52wrangler> i'm having him try hardy now
<b52wrangler> problem is he's in NC and I'm in VA
<b52wrangler> he was impressed with how everything just worked though for the short time he was able to use it
<maco> i thought bug-control was supposed to have access to private bugs
<Ryan52> it does, tho I think it doesn't have access to private security bugs, maybe.
<maco> Ryan52: thats probably it then. i mistyped the bug number i was looking for anyway
<cornucopic> I can't seem to find the URL for stock responses..
<cornucopic> Anyone care to help?
<cornucopic> Uups..got it..I had bookmared it
<cornucopic> *bookmarked
<greg-g> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase for all your bug triaging knowledge needs
<greg-g> :)
<cornucopic> greg-g, :-)
<cornucopic> Once I start triaging- i.e. the first comment is mine, is that bug immediately mine?
<cornucopic> Is that automagic? or I will have to something else..
<greg-g> cornucopic: no. Although it would be great if you could continue to help traige the bug, it is not "yours" in the since that no one else can work on it
<greg-g> cornucopic: just make sure you subscribe to it so you get updates (but don't "Assign" it to yourself. the Assigned To field is for who is working on writing the patch to fix it)
<cornucopic> cornucopic, Hmm..
<cornucopic> cornucopic, If I comment, i think I am automatically subscribed?
<maco> cornucopic: only if you hit the chekbox
<maco> why are you talking to yourself?
<greg-g> what maco said.
<greg-g> x2
<cornucopic> maco, mistake
<cornucopic> maco, "Email me..." ?
<maco> yes that one
<cornucopic> cool.
<cprofitt> not sure if I got everything that was needed -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/322610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322610 in gnome-power-manager "Screen brightness not 100% at boot or resume from monitor sleep" [Undecided,New]
<cornucopic> Is it okay to mark a bug as invalid if the steps given for reproduction doesn't lead to the behavior?
<cornucopic> Eg. https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/322604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322604 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.10 Password Bug" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> cornucopic, not necessarily
<cornucopic> hggdh, Eg. https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/322604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322604 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 8.10 Password Bug" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> yes, I am looking at it right now
<hggdh> hum. old *ix implementations were limited to up to 8 characters in a password
<cornucopic> mhm..
<maco> hggdh: pam fixed that
<hggdh> this is controlled by pam
<hggdh> maco, yes
<maco> oh wait hrm
<maco> in 8.04 pam worked right and only entering the first 8 was not sufficient
<hggdh> but the description on the bug sort of suggests the reporter is using the old system (i.e., someone changed the default pam-password)
<hggdh> I think it was when crypt was used
<maco> well in 9.04 that does not work
<hggdh> I know AIX had it
<maco> i just tried to use sudo and only enter teh first 8 char, and pam works just fine
<cornucopic> I couldn't reproduce the behaviour on 8.10
<cornucopic> either.
<maco> maybe they removed pam in their system>
<hggdh> yes, because you are probably using sha512
<hggdh> or they removed pam -- but I would expect this to break a lot of other things
<cornucopic> Will the authentication mechanism work without pam?
<maco> i think itd just fall back to shadow...
<maco> er, well that's just a guess
<cornucopic> in that case, it will use the first 8 character?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> (at least, it did)
<maco> ive never tried removing pam...
<maco> got a vm?
<hggdh> it would be interesting to find out what is on /etc/pam.d/
<hggdh> heh
<cornucopic> maci. i got
<cornucopic> maco, a debian VM..
<cornucopic> maco, planning to setup a Ubuntu one..
<maco> i havent gotten around to configuring kvm on here
<maco> mostly because i intend to reinstall....um.....soon
<maco> i need to get back to 64bit since all my vms are 64bit and i cant run 64bit vms on a 32bit host
<cornucopic> maco, not with 'kvm' i guess...
<maco> kvm's just what i use for vms
<maco> it doesnt allow 64-on-32
<maco> if it did, id load my vm up, upgrade it to jaunty and try
<maco> er...oh wait this bug is reported on 8.10, i wouldnt even have to update it
<cornucopic> Yeah..its on 8.10..
<hggdh> I will have to read back on pam. Long time I left it
<hggdh> slangasek will know everything about it, anyways
<hggdh> but, basically: if the pam configuration was, er, adjusted, they might get this behaviour
<cornucopic> I will probably leave that comment on the bug..after a bit of exploring..
<hggdh> good idea. Anyway, this is a good example for my "not necessarily"
<maco> i commented asking if they'd removed any parts of pam
 * hggdh *has* to get back to pam
<hggdh> sigh
<cornucopic> maco, cool.
<cornucopic> hggdh, Any off hand link for PAM- except the Wikipedia entry?
<sbeattie> I *think* the password length issue is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/51551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 51551 in migration-assistant "newusers, liboobs uses crypt insted of md5, intrepid installer doesn't use sha512" [Medium,Fix committed]
<maco> who named that library?
<sbeattie> basically some of the tools fall back to using crypt because pam got updated to default to sha512
<maco> liboobs, libsexy....wtf
<cornucopic> maco, Sex, Drugs & Linux :-)
<sbeattie> at least libiberty was marginally clever, liboobs not so much.
<maco> is oobs supposed to stand for something?
<cornucopic> maco, Object Oriented Bindings, he he: http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/mandriva/2007.1/x86_64/media/contrib/release/lib64oobs-1_3-devel-2.18.0-1mdv2007.1.x86_64.html
<cornucopic> maco, just guessing. :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> dholbach: hi!
<dholbach> hi maco
<savvas> maco in serbian means "kitty" (cat) :P
<savvas> c as "ts" that is heh
<maco> yeah, i know how to read serbo-croatian ;)
<maco> i used to transliterate serbian-in-cyrillic to latin letters because my bosnian friend could only read latin letters
<savvas> hehe
<savvas> that's nothing, the harder part is to read their written cyrillic, all those curls and fancy writing makes my head spin - eventually, at classes, I end up writing my own stuff
<maco> yeah, i got a dose of that in russian class, don't worry
<maco> "many native russians dont even know how to print. they only write in cursive, so if you print you'll stick out as a foreigner" ...how the heck does one not know how to print? just write it like it looks in a book
<savvas> hehehe
<thekorn> good morning
<maco> hi thekorn
<thekorn> hi maco
<mangilimic> Hi! Does anybody know how can I handle this bug #275929 ? I understand the problem that the user reported but I think that this sounds like a support request, not really a bug report! Is it correct to close this bug and convert it into a question? Thanks in advance!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275929 in compiz "Compiz doesn't allow me to move windows beyond the upper limit of the screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275929
<davmor2> mangilimic: Does he not just need to switch off the snap to edges option
<mangilimic> davmor2: the issue is very easy to solve. As you cab see BarryW wrote that unchecking constraint Y in the Move Window Plugin solves the problem.
<mangilimic> Actually I don't know if switching off the snap to edget option, does solve that. But I've tried to switch off the "constraint Y" option and I can move a window wherever I want.
<mangilimic> My question is: which is the best way to triage this kind of reports? (very sorry for awful english!)
<davmor2> mangilimic: Yes I was thinking of the wrong one :) Could you not set it as a wishlist bug?
<mangilimic> davmor2: so in these cases is it better to set the status of the bug to confirmed and importance to whishlist?
<mangilimic> (I cannot set it as a whishlist bug because I'm not a member of the bug control group)
<davmor2> mangilimic: Just a suggestion.  Being as it is a optional extra and this reporter seems to be the only person with a massive interest in it. Plus it keeps the bug open if more people wish to have it as a default.  You could suggest that the reporter use brainstorm to try and get the defaults for Ubuntu change as the other option.
<mangilimic> I understand. Thanks davmor2!
<steve555> Hi everyone.
<BUGabundo> hi steve555
<steve555> Hi BUGabundo. I know today is Hug-Day for compiz,does anybody know if the Hug-Day channel is open now and which it is?
<BUGabundo> humm isn't this it ?
<steve555> I wasn't sure,the reqason I asked was when I participated in the Hug-Day for Firefox,I was advised to join the Mozilla-Team channel on Freenode.
<steve555> Does anybody know of nay good PPA's to get the latest Compiz?I have used it brfore,but I found it a bit slow.
<steve555> By the way,I using Kubuntu Jaunty Jackalope Alpha3,with the latest Nouveau drivers and Galluim3d Direct Rendering.
<petski> steve555, maybe you can find a good PPA at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=compiz
<BUGabundo> steve555: if I'm not mistaken, I was the one who redirected you to mozilla team channel
<BUGabundo> lol
<steve555> I think you was BUGabundo,I just couldn't remember lol!And thank you for the link,I'll check it out.
<pedro_> Remember that today is the Compiz Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090129 there's a bunch of bugs to be triaged, come on squash some!
<legate> There is a malfunctioning redirect in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugTrackingSystem. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage links to this site (first paragraph, "every day through  our BugTrackingSystem.". Is this supposed to lead to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu?
<pedro_> legate: yeah, will look into that now, thanks
<legate> pedro_: np
<BUGabundo> hi ogasawara
<thekorn> happy hugday everybody
<pedro_> happy hug day to you too thekorn ;-)
<pedro_> mangilimic: ciao!, nice work on the hug day ;-)
 * pedro_ hugs mangilimic
<mangilimic> pedro_ : I've tried to do my best! ;) Anyway that's all for today! (At the moment I'm studying autotools)
<pedro_> Don't forget that today we're celebrating another Hug Day -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090129
<pedro_> charlie-tca: hello!, are you going to join us on the hug day again? ;-)
<pedro_> charlie-tca: you're a rockstar come on
<charlie-tca> Good morning, pedro_. Yes I expect to join in a little while.
<pedro_> charlie-tca: awesome!
<charlie-tca> Gotta have coffee first, though
<pedro_> hey MrKanister, ready to squash some compiz bugs?
<MrKanister> Hi pedro_, sure, but maybe not that much today ;)
<pedro_> MrKanister: no problem , any help is always welcome ;-)
<MrKanister> pedro_: Wow, you have already triaged a lot
 * MrKanister huggs pedro_
<pedro_> MrKanister: yeap, I've also cleaned all those apport bugs that were seated from a long while there
 * pedro_ hugs MrKanister back
<bddebian> Boo
 * jgoguen jumps
<bddebian> :)
<Czubek> Hi all.
<Czubek> I have a question: What "Nominate for release" button on launchpad means?
<hggdh> that you would like to have the issue resolved on the release you point out
<hggdh> Czubek, ^^
<Czubek> hggdh: so, when I'm reading bug description, and I know that this bug occurs in supported release, then I should mark those release via "Nominate for release"?
<hggdh> not really: "nominate for release" should actually be used only when the issue is serious enough to justify a stable release update (SRU), or inclusing on the current development release
<hggdh> Czubek, see above. Usually minor issues do not warrant a SRU
<hggdh> Czubek, of course, "serious enough" is a subjective thing. So: if you consider the issue "serious enough", then go ahead and mark it; this will be eventually reviewed, and decided
<Czubek> hggdh: You mean this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#When
<jgoguen> question about https://launchpad.net/bugs/232340, the Mozilla bug for that was marked as duplicate of another bug that was marked Invalid...should the Thunderbird component of this bug be marked Invalid too, or left as Confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232340 in mozilla-thunderbird "CaCert Certificates not installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> Czubek, yes
<Czubek> tnx :)
<hggdh> jgoguen, this is a good question. The request makes sense, but the MF has put in place the requirements for CA inclusion, and cacert.org has not yet fulfilled them
<hggdh> jgoguen, you can add in a comment summarising what is going on wrt Mozilla Foundation and cacert.org, and keep the Ubuntu task open as wishlist
<jgoguen> hggdh: can you change it to Wishlist?  I'm not on bugcontrol
<hggdh> jgoguen, will do
<jgoguen> hggdh: my other question about that one, since the bug linked was marked as resolved/duplicate should the LP bug be updated to point to the other one, or left to the Mozilla bug it currently points at?
<hggdh> jgoguen, in this case I would leave it pointing to the current MF bug -- this gives a summary of the request, and points to why it has been closed as duplicate.
<jgoguen> ok, thanks :)
<hggdh> jgoguen, most of the times, we would point it to the original upstream bug, though
<jgoguen> so in general, if the upstream bug is only marked as a dupe, update to point to the other bug, but if there's explanation in the duplicate then leave it
<jgoguen> ok
<jgoguen> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> jgoguen, I updated the bug. Thank you for your work on it
<jgoguen> thanks hggdh :)
<hggdh> welcome
<mangilimic> I've got a doubt. Bug #289966 . A user reported a problem, and he could find a workaround which fixed his bug. There are also other users which complains about this problem and they state that the workaround solves this issue! Indeed, which is the best status for marking this bug? Confirmed? or Invalid? (as usual I'm sorry for my awful english)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289966 in compiz "Open/Close animations do not function after upgrade to Intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289966
<hggdh> mangilimic, a workaround is not a fix, so the bug should not be closed
<mangilimic> hggdh: I agree so, is it correct to mark the bug as confirmed?
<hggdh> given the others, I guess yes. It would be even better if you yourself could reproduce it.
<hggdh> mangilimic, you can set as confirmed, and update the description as shown in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description.
<hggdh> mangilimic, Latest package tested (if you could reproduce) and Workaround in special
<mangilimic> ok! :) First of all I'm going to check if this is reproducible!
<hggdh> mangilimic, BTW, your English seems pretty good
<thekorn> is anybody using editmoin (or other external tools) to edit wikipages on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<thekorn> I'm hacking on hugdaytools, and just realized that this wiki is now using OpenID for authentication
<mangilimic> hggdh: I'm VERY glad to here that! :) Thanks
<thekorn> so this MOIN_ID hack is not working anymore
<mangilimic> hggdh: I'm VERY glad to hear that! :) Thanks
<pedro_> thekorn: i'm using editmoin
<bdmurray> you might need to update you cookie
<thekorn> hmm, strange
<BuckWild> Hello everyone.  I upgraded my 8.04 installation to the latest set of linux packages, and I get a kernel panic when I try to boot into it.  I'm running an Acer Aspire One netbook.  I believe this problem affects more than just me because I was able to find this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6637549
<BuckWild> I think the problem is a bug in one of those packages.  When I boot into 2.6.24-22, I am able to boot the computer fine and everything functions normally.  I just wanted to see if there was a way I could make sure someone is aware of the problem going forward, because it looks like it affects both 8.04 and 8.10 users on the Acer Aspire One
<charlie-tca> BuckWild: Is there a bug report on it?
<BuckWild> I didn't see one, I just read the page on bug reporting and submitted one
<charlie-tca> What is the bug number?
<BuckWild> I didn't check
<BuckWild> probably shouldn't have closed that browser considering I don't think I have history on it
<BuckWild> I tagged it on the image package name
<pedro_> BuckWild: http://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+reportedbugs <- check on your lp profile it should be listed there
<BuckWild> it's not
<BuckWild> I did the reporting through apport, do those get put somewhere else?
<maco> and it actually worked?
<BuckWild> looked like it did
<BuckWild> I can just re-report it if it's not listed or whatever
<greg-g> you should have be brought to a launchpad bug report page to describe what happened
<BuckWild> yeah maybe it didn't go all the way through then
<BuckWild> I'll run it again
<BuckWild> the uname command and commands it has listed here are going to generate the wrong version of the kernel because I can't even boot into the other version
<charlie-tca> BuckWild: Is that with today's updates or yesterday's updates?
<BuckWild> charlie-tca, it might've been yesterday'ss
<BuckWild> I installed it today, I didn't have my laptop running yesterday
<charlie-tca> Okay, thanks.
<BuckWild> np
<hggdh> BuckWild, you should also have received an email on your bug. If you did not, it is a good idea to check your LP settings
<BuckWild> hggdh, I didn't go all the way through the process last time, I thought I had, but I was being an airhead or something, I'm filing another report.
<hggdh> heh
<BuckWild> the bug number is 322867 and the link is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/322867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322867 in linux-meta "Kernel panic after update to 2.6.24-23 on Acer Aspire One netbook" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> argh, it's MOIN_SESSION and not MOIN_ID
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<thomasdelbeke> Is hgddh there?
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, I am here, hi
<thomasdelbeke> Hi
<thomasdelbeke> You are on two channels now
<thomasdelbeke> except the one with your name
<thomasdelbeke> Should I close two down?
<thomasdelbeke> Anyway
<thomasdelbeke> The bug is back
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<score> i'm trying to file a bug for syslog-ng. it exists in the debian package as well. should i file a debian bug and an ubuntu bug, or what?
<james_w> score: if you are sure that it affects Debian then filing it in Debian would be great
<james_w> if you would like Ubuntu developers to be able to track it as well then file it against Ubuntu too, and link the Debian bug
<score> james_w: it's a minor bug. if i file the bug with debian, will if eventually make its way into ubuntu?
<james_w> should do
<score> does ubuntu mostly pull the diffs from debian, sometimes adding to them.. or do they only do that every 6 months and lose all previous changes?
<score> better yet, do you know where i can read up on all this stuff?
<james_w> we don't throw it away certainly
<james_w> it's an ongoing process, but it peaks every 6 months
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<thekorn> pedro_, FYI, lp:~thekorn/hugday-tools/reloaded has a new (working) version of the hugday tool
<thekorn> it still needs some minor fixes, but it works
<pedro_> thekorn: AWESOME!
 * pedro_ hugs thekorn
<pedro_> thanks dude, will give it a try in a few secs
<thekorn> take your time, I need some sleep now,
<thekorn> please open bugreports if something is not working
<pedro_> ok ;-)
<maco> whats the hugday tool?
<maco> i havent heard ofthis
<pedro_> maco: it allows you to edit the hug day page without using a web browser or editmoin
<pedro_> maco: for people that triage more than lets say 20 bugs it becomes really painful to edit the wiki page, you know, find the number , lightgreen blahblah
<greg-g> I hated that part of hug day, slowed me down
<pedro_> maco: the hugday tools helps you with that, you just pass that numbers to the tool and that's it
<pedro_> greg-g: yeah mrkanister was arguing about it the other day
<pedro_> he managed to triage like 300 reports during the firefox day and spent more time editing the wiki that actually triaging the bugs
<mrooney> couldn't that be integrated into 5-a-day and figure out when to do that via the tag?
<greg-g> pedro_: wow
<greg-g> mrooney: +1 to integrated tools
<greg-g> any help appreciated :)
<mrooney> :)
<pedro_> I'd *love* to see something like that
<greg-g> hell, what bdmurray was thinking about with following the bug mail and doing it all automatically without user input
<greg-g> THAT'D be cool.
<pedro_> well that'be the perfect situation, automatically get all marked without any user interaction on that
 * greg-g nods
<cprofitt> does this 'bug' need any more information? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/322610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322610 in gnome-power-manager "Screen brightness not 100% at boot or resume from monitor sleep" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-30
<Rocket2DMn> ok guys, so i have a bug 322610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322610 in gnome-power-manager "Screen brightness not 100% at boot or resume from monitor sleep" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322610
<Rocket2DMn> brightness works correctly by default in the older kernel
<Rocket2DMn> when running lshal in the two kernels, the older kernel shows two entries for udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_backlight'
<Rocket2DMn> the newer kernel only shows one
<Rocket2DMn> do we have a hal or kernel problem?
<cprofitt> maybe the question scared them all in to quitting?
 * cprofitt smiles
<Rocket2DMn> i hope not, im leaning toward kernel, but id like somebody to disagree with me just to make this rollercoaster even better :)
<cprofitt> Was hal included in the updates with the Kernel?
<cprofitt> if not... not sure how it could be the hal
<Rocket2DMn> no, you can attach the term.log i had you pastebin if you want
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> rocket where is that log again?
<Rocket2DMn> /var/log/apt
<cprofitt> its saying the log is empty...
<cprofitt> nvm -- it was 'rights' issue
<cprofitt> Rocket2DMn, is that it... we can triage and pass to the kernel dev team to take a look
<Rocket2DMn> cprofitt, im on the phone, ill finish in a few
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> gotta go Rocket2DMn be back at 10pm EST if you need further information to get this move up the chain
<Rocket2DMn> ok cprofitt , im doing the triage right now
<cprofitt> k
<Rocket2DMn> cprofitt, dmesg?
<cprofitt> dmesg?
<cprofitt> what?
<Rocket2DMn> agh i didnt ask for dmesg!
<Rocket2DMn> wth
<Rocket2DMn> ill ask for it, go do what oy uneed to do
<cprofitt> you want it from this kernel or the new one?
<Rocket2DMn> lets do both since youre in the old one now
<Rocket2DMn> let me ask in the report first
<cprofitt> uploading now
<cprofitt> updated
<cprofitt> be back in a few Rocket2DMn
<Rocket2DMn> k
<Rocket2DMn> i added my comment in case oy havent refreshed the page
<Rocket2DMn> cprofitt, you're using a Lenovo Thinkpad T500 right?
<andresmujica> good night squad!
<hggdh> hey andresmujica
<cprofitt> man... some bug reports make you feel like using Windows again, heh?
<cprofitt> I feel like my left shoulder has been separated from my body and I have been asked to find the missing tendon
 * cprofitt smiles
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/322610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322610 in linux "[Regression] Screen brightness not 100% at boot or resume from monitor sleep" [Low,Incomplete]
<hggdh> bug 319400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319400 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] evolution-mapi " [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319400
<cprofitt> bug 322610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322610 in linux "[Regression] Screen brightness not 100% at boot or resume from monitor sleep" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322610
<cprofitt> cool...
<cprofitt> did not know I did not have to put the entire URL in
<cprofitt> hggdh, how are ya tonight
<hggdh> cheers cprofitt, life is good
<cprofitt> cool...
<cprofitt> man that bug I posted above made me tired tonight
<cprofitt> I got rocket a ton of files for it...
<cprofitt> I guess learning these bug things will just take some time
<hggdh> yes, it does
<hggdh> but the payback is good: you get to be better at this
<cprofitt> hggdh, half the stuff he was asking for I had no clue it existed...
<cprofitt> yeah... it took me several years to get good at Windows... this should be easier since I can actually see the code and the errors
<cprofitt> and I do not get some meaningless error code that resulted from a lazy programmer not putting in the proper exception handling
<hggdh> well.. this also happens, but at least you can look at the source
<cprofitt> yep
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> I'm working on bug 322565.  Can somebody please help me understand why I cannot convert it into a question?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322565 in linux "Key problem relating to Deluge ppa" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322565
<charlie-tca> Laibsch: you can not convert an invalid status. Change it back to new first.
<Laibsch> The bug is not valid for linux
<Laibsch> It is a valid question for deluge
<Laibsch> But deluge does not use Launchpad Answers
<charlie-tca> It will change it to invalid when you convert it. If you want to convert it, it can not be invalid first.
<Laibsch> Which is why I cannot convert it
<Laibsch> charlie-tca: The ticket is not a valid question for linux
<charlie-tca> Then you can not convert it.
<Laibsch> It would be a valid question for deluge
<Laibsch> Yes
<Laibsch> I just found that out.  I had read the error message too hastily before
<Laibsch> Thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<robbmunson> Hey guys, did we ever make a greasemonkey script for fedora to help with bug triaging? I seem to have forgot with my old age if we did this or not :)
<robbmunson> ah crap
<robbmunson> i meant ubuntu
<robbmunson> sorry...im dual booting
<robbmunson> *facepalm*
 * robbmunson is a member of both communities "bug squad" type teams as well.
<TeTeT> on bugnumbers, how do I get private bugs? When LP moved to openid, the cookie authentication method seems to no longer work
<melodie_> hello
<melodie_> hi thekorn
<thekorn_> hi melodie_
<melodie_> I would like to ask for advice : I think it would be a good think to report bad screen resolution detection as a bug : my screen is 1024x768, distro a brand new Ubuntu/Xubuntu, and driver nvidia 173 for GeForce FX 5200
<melodie_> actually, it offers : " 640x480        50.0*
<melodie_>    320x240        51.0
<melodie_> and I'll have to struggle and tweak the xorg.conf to get the right result : isn't that a bug ?
<melodie_> thekorn, are you used to be on this one channel regularly ? is there anything you can advise to me ?
 * melodie_ starts to be fed up tweaking xorg.conf's on distro that should be easy to deal with
<thekorn> melodie_: sorry, I cannot help you right now,
<melodie_> ok thekorn thanks for answering
<thekorn> If you thing it's a bug, file a bugreport on bugs.launchpad.net/+filebug
<melodie_> thekorn, yes, when the screen resolution will be useable. :)
<TeTeT> thekorn: any idea how to authenticate bugnumbers so it can see private bugs?
<thekorn> TeTeT: this should work with --cookie <Mozilla cookie>,
<thekorn> let me double check
<TeTeT> thekorn: cookie is the cookies.sqlite?
<TeTeT> thekorn: it used to work in the past before LP used openid
<thekorn> TeTeT: right, cookie.sql for FF3 or cookies.txt for  >FF3
<thekorn> hmm, I don't see how this i s related to OpenID, I think cookies are created anyway
<nhasian> hello people
<thekorn> it works for me with bughelper 0.2.16 of intrepid
<TeTeT> thekorn: works now, probably gave wrong path
<thekorn> TeTeT: ok, super
<seb128_> re
<nhasian> i just installed the 5-a-day.  when i type  bzr diff it says bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/nhasian/". what am i doing wrong?
<thekorn> nhasian:   cd ~/.5-a-day-<USERNAME>  and then   bzr diff
<nhasian> ah that worked.  thanks
<nhasian> started learning how to help with bugs today
<CrownAmbassador>  Hi guys and gals. I've not been able to use my ADSL line since upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10 at the end of October. Searched around a lot, started threads in forums, reported bugs, but nothing. Got help here a week or so ago aswell, but couldn't figure it out. Has anyone else here heard of 8.10 having problems connecting to the internet via LAN/ADSL modem? The network card and modem works fine with Windows. I even tried the li
<CrownAmbassador> ve CD in my works computer and get the same result. Just don't understand how it can do this in 2 computers and most other people don't have this problem. Extremely frustrating.
<nhasian> CrownAmbassador, your nic is working fine and getting an ip address?
<andresmujica> goo morn squad!
<nhasian> hello andresmujica
<CrownAmbassador> nhasian: No I don't get a IP address at all.
<CrownAmbassador> andresmujica: Hi! remember me? I'm still having the internet problem.
<nhasian> you said you posted threads in the forums and reported bugs? can you give me the links so I can see what you've done so far
<CrownAmbassador> nbasian: okay, just a sec
<andresmujica> hi Crown, please remind me your bug#!
<nhasian> CrownAmbassador, also i dont think this is the place to ask for troubleshooting help.  #ubuntu would be better
<andresmujica> you're the one with the bunch of wlan cards " broken "
<andresmujica> right?
<andresmujica> nhasian is absolutely right!
 * nhasian is new here
<nhasian> <--- my first day
<CrownAmbassador> nhasian: adresmujica: Launchpad link is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/319553 . No not my wlan. Normal lan. I tried getting help in #ubuntu but got nothing there. I'm at a point where I don't know where to go anymore.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319553 in network-manager "No Wired Internet Connection in 8.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<andresmujica> nice!
<BUGabundo> humm it would look like he has no driver
<andresmujica> ohh u rememember now!!
 * BUGabundo just can't get is bug subs count down... 
<CrownAmbassador> also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997070 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1045255
<andresmujica> now i remember, i did look for tg3 + networkmamanger bugs and only found something similar at debian.. the link provided..
<CrownAmbassador> be back in  sec
<nhasian> CrownAmbassador, go respond to the launchpad post real quick
<andresmujica> that last post at the forums goes to the point
<nhasian> i think its the broadcom driver...
<nhasian> seeing how the dsl works fine with ubuntu 8.04 on his laptop
<andresmujica> we'll need the output from sudo dhclient3 eth0 at lp
<nhasian> is it just me or does everyone cringe when they see broadcom network adaptors?
<andresmujica> http://propellerheadadmin.com/tutorials/ubuntu/6-wired-networking-problem-on-a-fresh-ubuntu-810-install
<andresmujica> tg3 it's broadcom ??
<andresmujica> ahh yes
<andresmujica> thks google
<CrownAmbassador> Sorry i'm back. Just firing up my laptop quick.
<andresmujica> is the same bug as 274069
<andresmujica> but with a different driver
<CrownAmbassador> So broadcom is a problem?
<nhasian> yeah i noticed in his dmesg it said eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95755m) rev a002 PHY(5755)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:1c:23:18:d4:0d
<andresmujica> Crown, please provide the output asked by nhasian at LP, and also add the output from sudo dhclient3 eth0
<andresmujica> as separate attacments please
<CrownAmbassador> Will do in a sec. Running them now.
<andresmujica> bug 274069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274069 in linux "error send_packet:message too long" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274069
<andresmujica> :: WORKAROUND ::
<andresmujica> 1) remove the option interface-mtu in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<andresmujica> 2) lower the mtu : sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1000
<andresmujica> it seems that it doesn't depend on the network driver
<andresmujica> so Crown, please test the workaround provided if it works, we can mark it as dupe from the 274069
<CrownAmbassador> *trying workaround*
<nhasian> poor guy, I see he's posted in ubuntu forums, launchpad, linuxquestions, asked in irc. damn he's had a tough time getting his nic working.  I'll bet a new $15 nic woulda fixed the problem.
<andresmujica> ohh yea.
<CrownAmbassador> What does NIC stand for again?
<andresmujica> Network Interface Card
<nhasian> *-network DISABLED
<BUGabundo> nhasian: I went with all that for 3 months
<andresmujica> yeap..
<BUGabundo> with this laptop for wifi
<BUGabundo> it ended up being both a linux kernel support bug, and faulty hardware
<nhasian> BUGabundo, wifi has been tricky in the past, but with 8.04 and 8.10 its gotten a lot better.
<BUGabundo> try debuging both those probs at the same time
 * nhasian faints
<BUGabundo> but now everthing works
<nhasian> didnt both atheros and broadcom open source their drivers?  that will really help
<BUGabundo> except for webcam
<BUGabundo> old driver is okayish
<andresmujica> the thing is that is too bad that a NIC previously working stops responding after upgrade.  Obvioulsy no one would have a bug kernel and a faulty hardware at the same time..
<andresmujica> err
<BUGabundo> newest one with v4l suport aint that good
<BUGabundo> but nol is working on it
<andresmujica> well maybe not ;)
<BUGabundo> andresmujica: I did!
<BUGabundo> the intel wifi card wasn't working properlly
<andresmujica> the intel one? man!!!
<andresmujica> that's supposed to work flwalessly!!!1
<BUGabundo> so I could see it on some logs but it wouldn't turn on due to hw kill switch
<andresmujica> ouch
<nhasian> i have the intel 4965 AGN wifi and it works with the backport installed
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/105420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105420 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "both iwlwifi and ipw3945 are unable to turn off rf_kill" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<andresmujica> ahh but the kill switch was the culprit? or the card?
<BUGabundo> see this
<BUGabundo> now it does
<BUGabundo> a year ago it didn't
<BUGabundo> on many laptops with only soft switch you needed Windows to turn it one
<nhasian> back to CrownAmbassador's issue, both his Intel 3945 and Broadcom NIC are *-network DISABLED
<BUGabundo> it was both.... tech support replaced the card and kernel began seeing it
<BUGabundo> then the the rf_kill bug was fixed and it worked OKay since then
<BUGabundo> xiii both cards off?
<BUGabundo> that's tuff!
<BUGabundo> CrownAmbassador: did you test with a jaunty live cd?
<CrownAmbassador> Workaround doesn't work.
<CrownAmbassador> No I have not tried the jaunty live as I don't have the bandwith to do that.
<BUGabundo> strange that 3945 doesn't work
<BUGabundo> can't you ask a friend ?
<nhasian> CrownAmbassador, here man $10 will solve your problem http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127102
<BUGabundo> or some cyber café?
<CrownAmbassador> Do you guys stay in the states?
<nhasian> yeah i'm in AZ.  its almost 4am here
<andresmujica> i'm from Colombia :)
<CrownAmbassador> Thanks nhasian but that wont work. Ive got a laptop.
<andresmujica> 6am here!
<andresmujica> Bugabundo, but now it works, right?
<CrownAmbassador> I'm in South Africa. Bandwith not as affordable as there.
<andresmujica> Crown: did you uploaded the dhclient3 log?
<CrownAmbassador> Internet cafe will kill me if I download that much.
<nhasian> ah okay.  the pc-card or usb network adaptors for laptops will be a bit more expensive
<nhasian> I got to get to sleep
<CrownAmbassador> andre, whats that command again? missed that
<andresmujica> sudo dhclient3 eth0
<nhasian> CrownAmbassador, but it seems we made some progress :)
<andresmujica> ohh yeap!!!
<nhasian> gnight all
<andresmujica> gnight nhasian!!!
<CrownAmbassador> *dies*
<CrownAmbassador> omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<andresmujica> worked???
<CrownAmbassador> It is in fact working! The network applet just didn't report that it was working!!!! It says its disconnected! The workaround worked!
<CrownAmbassador> OMG!!!!
<andresmujica> ok perfect my friend
<andresmujica> so that confirm to us that this is in fact a
<CrownAmbassador> Thank you so so much!
<andresmujica> dupe from bug #274069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274069 in linux "error send_packet:message too long" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274069
<CrownAmbassador> Now you can both sleep well!
<andresmujica> hehhe
<andresmujica> i jsut sleep for over 6 hours man!!
<CrownAmbassador> Oh! hehe
<CrownAmbassador> Well good morning then!
<CrownAmbassador> hehe
<andresmujica> hehe
<CrownAmbassador> its 1pm here
<andresmujica> reboot your system to be sure that the problem is solved
<BUGabundo> 11h am here
<andresmujica> meanwhile i'll mark the bug as dupe.
<BUGabundo> alone at the store... another employe didn't come in today
<BUGabundo> CrownAmbassador: if NM isn't reporting the correct state just nag asac about it!
<andresmujica> the problem is not with NM
<andresmujica> is with MTU and dhclient options
<BUGabundo> I never got all that stuff about MTU
<BUGabundo> I'll have to read about it some day
<andresmujica> MTU, es something like the max size of data that a frame can carry over a network... something like the load capacity in a trunk
<andresmujica> sometimes the HW cannot handle what it's asked for.
<andresmujica> in this case dhclient was asking for a load capacity not supported by the NIC, so it failed....
<andresmujica> Crown: done, your bugs now are part from bug #274069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274069 in linux "error send_packet:message too long" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274069
<CrownAmbassador> Thanks guys!
<andresmujica> np
<BUGabundo> glad you could get help, and manage to keep at it
<CrownAmbassador> Where were you guys the last 3 months? hehe
<BUGabundo> humm sleeping ? :ª)
<CrownAmbassador> Oh and who is asac?
<asac> ?
<CrownAmbassador> Oh its a person! LOL!
<CrownAmbassador> BUGabundo said to nag you about NM
<asac> means: "as soon as (something is) critical" call for him :;)
<CrownAmbassador> Won't it help if I change managed=false to managed=true in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf?
<asac> cannto tell what helps you since I dont know your problem ;)
<BUGabundo> rofl
<CrownAmbassador> oops
<CrownAmbassador> NM is not reporting that my eth0 is connected.
<CrownAmbassador> Says Wired Network - device is unmanaged.
<asac> CrownAmbassador: what is your real issue? ;)
<asac> do you really rely on the eth0 state?
<asac> e.g. why is unmanaged a problem ;)?
<BUGabundo> if I die, its asac fault!! I'm still laughing about that joke
<CrownAmbassador> Nah I guess it not a problem anymore.
 * asac  feels better ;)
<BUGabundo> a bit of background
<BUGabundo> he has network, but it seems that NM says he is offline
<asac> yeah. just the applet? or any other problems?
<asac> CrownAmbassador: run nm-tool ... general state should be "conected"
<CrownAmbassador> Sorry man. Now that my internet is working I'm so happy that I'm brain dead!
<andresmujica> bug 27069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 27069 in system-config-printer "Printing to a Netware queue is not supported" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27069
<andresmujica> mtu issue.
<andresmujica> original bug was against NM
<CrownAmbassador> Yip. connected.
<andresmujica> upps bug 274069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274069 in linux "error send_packet:message too long" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274069
<asac> CrownAmbassador: yes. so the bug is that the network-icon is confusing
<asac> but that should be it
<CrownAmbassador> Np. Just though I'd ask. Not a problem. As long as I'm connected that is fine.
<andresmujica> asac original bug was bug 319553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319553 in network-manager "No Wired Internet Connection in 8.10 (dup-of: 274069)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274069 in linux "error send_packet:message too long" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274069
<andresmujica> but NM wouldn't be a valid task there?  or it should be??
<asac> andresmujica: if its wrong MTU then we should check whether the jaunty network-mangaer properly sets MTU now
<asac> andresmujica: e.g. based on what oyu configured in applet
<asac> the intrepid NM has a known bug about that
<asac> but i would think its fixed in jaunty.
<BUGabundo> asac: how would one detect that a connection problem is MTU related?
<BUGabundo> that way I could be aware of it, if it ever hits me
<andresmujica> hmm. we'll need a differente reporter then, because Crown doesn't have enough bandwidth to test with Jaunty...
<asac> andresmujica: we could look in the MTU nm bug ;)
<andresmujica> which one is it?
<asac> bug 258743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258743 in network-manager "NM 0.7 Fails To Set Custom MTU" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258743
<asac> hnmm
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/258743/comments/24
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258743 in network-manager "NM 0.7 Fails To Set Custom MTU" [Unknown,Fix released]
<andresmujica> i would love a launchpad feature that let me mark as RELATED  a bug from another bug, and if it creates a graph it would be nice!!
<asac> so its a matter of not remembering user preference.
<asac> that should be fixed in jaunty for sure
<asac> andresmujica: ack++
<asac> thats really important to have ... depends/blocks like in bugzilla
<andresmujica> yeap!
<CrownAmbassador> How big is the jaunty download? 700MB
<CrownAmbassador> ?
<andresmujica> ok, but i've got a doubt , the problem with crown and his bug was that dhclient.conf had interface-mtu enabled, reading about it, it seems that letting that option it's the Right Thing To Do... the workaround is to remove it.............o the real solution for those affected by MTU problems would be at NetwrokManager?
<Hobbsee> CrownAmbassador: yes
<andresmujica> crown: probably
<Hobbsee> CrownAmbassador: it'll fit on a standard cd.
<asac> i have to think about it. if dhclient.conf is messed up i am not sure its NM faults
<CrownAmbassador> My personal bandwith alocation per month is about 1 gig and at work 2 gig. Was hoping I;ll have some left at work to download it but I dont.
<asac> CrownAmbassador: if your issue is really the dhclient.conf ... i dont think you need to test that.
<Hobbsee> CrownAmbassador: your ISP doesn't offer unmetered stuff, does it?
<andresmujica> i do agree.  don't worry about it. Just wait for Jaunty Release and be sure to ask at shipit for some cd's!
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Hobbsee> CrownAmbassador: also, you can rsync it, if you have an earlier iso.  Makes more sense for the alternate images, though, not desktops
<CrownAmbassador> I buy extra bandwith when a new release launches so its fine.
<BUGabundo> I think some dailys are oversize
<BUGabundo> around 800MiBs
<CrownAmbassador> So you guys there in the States should be greatful for your bandwith! hehe
<BUGabundo>  jaunty-desktop-i386.iso       27-Jan-2009 12:50  693M
<Hobbsee> the dailies may or may not actually install, anyway
<BUGabundo> I'm in portugal
<BUGabundo> on current ISP i have uncap
<BUGabundo> yay
<asac> US bandwidth is not really known for its supremacy ;)
<CrownAmbassador> I had a 8MBs Comcast line when I was there. Download debian that was like 14 CDs!
<BUGabundo> 4mb/s down 800k up
<CrownAmbassador> I heard that Comcast was capping at like 200GB or something now. And also heard some guys complaining! I was like what the hell you complaining about? I've got 1GB! hehehe
 * andresmujica is measuring against speedtest...
<andresmujica> at home 1367 down and 61 up.
<andresmujica> bahh..
<andresmujica> that's why my sip extension works so bad ...
<BUGabundo> I won't messure mine!
<BUGabundo> I'm downloaing some torrents
<BUGabundo> it would falsify the results
<BUGabundo> I would ask you guys to test your bw with this site, promoted by Google
<BUGabundo> http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/bttest-mlab.php
<BUGabundo> but their java applet is crashing my Firefox...
<dholbach> "How to run a Bug Jam" session to kick off in 8 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Hobbsee> "open jar of jam.  wait for ants"
<andresmujica> lol
<CrownAmbassador> lol
<CrownAmbassador> Andresmujica: Hobbsee and who ever else helped ( BUGabundo asac ) I changed managed=false to managed=true and now nm reports the connection in the applet!
<andresmujica> nice!
<Hobbsee> \o/
<asac> CrownAmbassador: yeah. thats the idea
<BUGabundo> Victory
<CrownAmbassador> *rocks*
<CrownAmbassador> lol
<BUGabundo> doko_: ping
<BUGabundo> doko_: where am I supposed to put ICEDTEAPLUGIN_DEBUG ?
<jgoguen> https://launchpad.net/bugs/144437, the last comment says it's being closed, but the bug is New/Unconfirmed...is it OK to just change to Invalid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144437 in thunderbird "Thunderbird periodically hangs" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jgoguen> the mozilla-thunderbird component I mean
<jgoguen> thunderbird is already Invalid
<doko_> BUGabundo: ICEDTEAPLUGIN_DEBUG=1 firefox
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> doko_: bug 323110 updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323110 in openjdk-6 "firefox segfault while using java" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323110
<doko_> BUGabundo: java -version?
<BUGabundo> $ java --version
<BUGabundo> Unrecognized option: --version
<BUGabundo> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<BUGabundo> $ java -version
<BUGabundo> java version "1.6.0_0"
<BUGabundo> IcedTea6 1.4 (6b14-0ubuntu10) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b14)
<BUGabundo> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 14.0-b08, mixed mode)
<andresmujica> pedro:ping
<andresmujica> hmmm
<pedro_> andresmujica: hey
<andresmujica> hiya!
<andresmujica> i've your lasts comments this morning, i do agree that using #ubuntu-classroom-es would be the right choice!
<andresmujica> i've read ...
<pedro_> andresmujica: awesome!, let's spread the word then ;-)
<andresmujica> ok, !! nice!!!
<andresmujica> pedro: sorry to bother again
<andresmujica> at the loco some people are helping in translate the GBJ flyer and odt to spanish
<andresmujica> and i wonder which is the right traducción for triaging ?
<andresmujica> have you seen one around there?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> in portuguese is "triagem" andresmujica
<BUGabundo> as in hospital ....
<savvas> andresmujica: I have translated bug triaging in greek as "bug analysis"
<BUGabundo> humm doesn't sound any good savvas
<savvas> BUGabundo: couldn't find anything that would fully match its meaning, but I explain what they're supposed to do in further text
<savvas> but in a general meaning, bug triagers are indeed analysing bugs and forwarding them where appropriate
<BUGabundo> savvas: what's it called in hospitals? where they first analize pacients and then make them wait accordingly?
<BUGabundo> do you have a word for that in greek?
<savvas> the testing period you mean?
<andresmujica> it seems that in spanish the english word TRIAGE is being used but as TRIAJE with the same meaning, however i've found is not accepted by the RAE  (the entity that accepts new words in spanish)
<savvas> BUGabundo: ah wait, you mean sorting the importance of the disease?
<BUGabundo> not disease but Pacient
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> but yeah
<BUGabundo> that is the same ACTION that bug triagers do
<savvas> it's still analyzing :P
<savvas> you're sorting wishlist from normal bugs
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> BUGabundo: how about bug assessment?
<BUGabundo> well again, its in english
<BUGabundo> the OP was looking for spannish
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> so we went WAYYYYYYYYYY OT on this
<savvas> I can translate that word exactly though :P
<savvas> it's on topic, I'm looking for one as well hehe
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> we already have one in english
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> ahh
<savvas> in greek!!!
<BUGabundo> ok then
 * savvas shakes BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> then go back to my point
<BUGabundo> how would you say the one for hospital?
<savvas> I would call it a triage :\ I'm studying medicine in english and serbian, lol
<savvas> in serbian is Trijaža, in greek.. well.. I'll have to ask
<savvas> it never occured to me before
<savvas> looks like I have to use two words for triage
<savvas> andresmujica: okay, in greek it's "bug sorting and assessment"
<andresmujica> :)
<savvas> can someone set this as wishlist: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/323054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323054 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] fspy" [Undecided,New]
<andresmujica> dholbach pedro the bugjam odp is translated into spanish now!
<dholbach> andresmujica: AWESOME
<dholbach> andresmujica: did you attach it to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RunningBugJam ?
<andresmujica> yeap
<andresmujica> uploading
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> andresmujica: thanks a lot my friend
<andresmujica> if i can get some time later, i'll translate the GBJ flyer too
<andresmujica> well, the hard work was made by MagicFab
<pedro_> andresmujica: great, thanks you!
<dholbach> now go and blog about it! :)
<jgoguen> https://launchpad.net/bugs/259678, user reported the problem with Thunderbird 1.5.0.4 on Feisty, but doesn't run Thunderbird on anything newer, and I can't reproduce the issue (works as expected for me).  Should I close it and explain that it's being closed because the issue doesn't appear to happen in the current version?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259678 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird 1.5.0.14ubu (20080724) thinks @ in a FTP URL means it's an Email address" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<m1k3> How do I know if this is a bug or hardware probleM?
<m1k3> Jan 30 13:37:04 mike-desktop kernel: [  599.004088] ata5.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<m1k3> Jan 30 13:37:04 mike-desktop kernel: [  599.004089] ata5.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }
<m1k3> Jan 30 13:37:04 mike-desktop kernel: [  599.004093] ata5.00: cmd 61/08:28:3f:00:d4/00:00:53:00:00/40 tag 5 ncq 4096 out
<m1k3> Jan 30 13:37:04 mike-desktop kernel: [  599.004094]          res 51/84:08:2f:e8:e7/84:00:53:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)
<rbrunhuber> Is this the apropriate place to discuss a bugreport, which is not getting attention even it is a showstopper in some circumstances?
<hggdh> rbrunhuber, not really. But if you give us the bug #, someone may take a look
<rbrunhuber> hggdh: mom
<rbrunhuber> It is bug 317297.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317297 in cryptsetup "[jaunty] cryptsetup for root on encrypted lvm not called in initramfs." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317297
<rbrunhuber> hggdh: I tried to debug it a bit on my own but my ubuntu/linux knowledge is far too small.
<hggdh> rbrunhuber, have you tried with the current kernel/initramfs/etc?
<hggdh> I remember a problem on -4 where LVM disks were not initialised
<rbrunhuber> My setup is completely updated till image -6 (which came in yesterday) no change
<rbrunhuber> What i saw was that in initramfs -3 vgchange was called while in -4 lvm -vgchange was called.
<afflux> rbrunhuber: some information about your configuration (ie. crypttab, whether the lvm is encrypted, or just one partition, where in the initramfs it droppes you to busybox) might be helpful. Considered I use a luks encrypted lvm for root here too I may be able to help.
<rbrunhuber> afflux : everything except boot is encrypted.
<rbrunhuber> afflux: I'll be back in a minute.
<rbrunhuber> afflux: Still there?
<afflux> yep
<afflux> rbrunhuber: ^
<rbrunhuber> ok, so what did you need from me?
<rbrunhuber> afflux: I just booted into linux to help you diagnose things...
<afflux> rbrunhuber: the crypttab might be interesting, as well as when the boot actually fails
<rbrunhuber> afflux: I can't say when it fails the last thing it does is initializing some usb devices.
<afflux> rbrunhuber: it's before asking for the decryption password, right?
<rbrunhuber> afflux: crypttab has only one line: sda4_crypt /dev/disk/by-uuid/e471edd5-a3de-4275-8bcf-e61515071cdf none luks
<rbrunhuber> afflux: yes.
<andersk> What causes a bug to have its status tracked separately for separate Ubuntu releases (e.g. bug 305539)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305539 in transcode "REGRESSION in ffmpeg support in transcode (intrepid)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305539
<rbrunhuber> afflux: Good point I will add this to the bugreport later.
<afflux> andersk: someone from the release team (I think)  has to accept the bug report for an older release when it qualifies for an SRU
<afflux> rbrunhuber: mmhh the cryptroot script does not seem to run
<afflux> rbrunhuber: did you try to boot without splash?
<rbrunhuber> afflux: yes
<afflux> rbrunhuber: any useful information before busybox?
<rbrunhuber> afflux: booting the -3 image works, but all higher images don't
<rbrunhuber> afflux: just what i've written in the report: bug 317297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317297 in cryptsetup "[jaunty] cryptsetup for root on encrypted lvm not called in initramfs." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317297
<afflux> hmm
<afflux> rbrunhuber: one last thing I could imagine would be cryptroot missing from the initramfs for some reason
<rbrunhuber> afflux: I've extracted the -3 initramfs and the -4 initramfs so where should it be located?
<afflux> rbrunhuber: let me check
<afflux> rbrunhuber: ./sbin/cryptsetup and ./conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<rbrunhuber> afflux: maybe this brings some light in this: /03/conf/conf.d/cryptroot is missing in the -4 image.
<afflux> rbrunhuber: that sounds like a problem.
<afflux> rbrunhuber: try update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.28-4-generic
<rbrunhuber> the file should be also under /etc/initramfstools/conf.d?
<rbrunhuber> afflux ^
<rbrunhuber> afflux: it's missing there too.
<afflux> rbrunhuber: no
<afflux> rbrunhuber: the file should get generated on update-initramfs by /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot
<rbrunhuber> ok, I'll give it a shot then
<rbrunhuber> afflux: it is still not there.
<afflux> rbrunhuber: hmm
<afflux> rbrunhuber: I'll comment on the bug, it's getting late and I'm tired ;)
<rbrunhuber> afflux: Thanks for your assistance.
<afflux> you're welcome
<rbrunhuber> afflux: Can you add a tag like "showstopper" on this? If someone has no -3 kernel his setup may not boot.
<afflux> rbrunhuber: there is no such tag. If it's a real problem and not likely to be fixed until release, one would inform the devs, I guess.
<rbrunhuber> afflux: Do you mean I should try to jump into -devel and ask there again?
<afflux> rbrunhuber: no I'd suggest waiting, I guess we can sort the issue out before the release.
<benste> someone her who can explain me how to link a launchpad bug to a pidgin one?
<benste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/321548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321548 in pidgin "pidgin can't send files via ICQ" [Undecided,New]
<benste> I thought I could use triageing or something like that
<andersk> benste: just click on Also affects project.
<benste> project is also whithin the bug description
<benste> but not a link to
<benste> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/249
<benste> I know there was something like "upstream bug" for gnome isn't there something  I could do for pidgin?
<benste> I'm sorry
<andersk> benste: There is a link that says "Also affects project" above the bug description.
<benste> yes actually found it :-)
<benste> lol
<benste> now status is unknown
<benste> .-)
<maco> the bug report updater will change it to reflect whatever gnome sets it to later
<charlie-tca> benste: it will update itself, usually within a day or two
<benste> thanks a lot
<benste> this helped me abit :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-31
<charlie-tca> anything that can be done with this? see last comment bug 34508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34508 in linux-source-2.6.15 "2.6.15 kernel fails to boot on ppc machine" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34508
<BUGabundo> guud murning
<BUGabundo> where should I file laptop touchpad bugs?
<BUGabundo> I found this anoyning bug where if I click and scroll a sidebar, then let go the 2nd finger, if I try to scroll again it will fail
<maco> BUGabundo: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, most likely
<BUGabundo> thanks girl
<BUGabundo> maco: filed as bug 323519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323519 in xfree86-driver-synaptics "scroll only works if uninterrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323519
 * Laibsch bugs those with the power to change wrt bug 221010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221010 in mailgraph "homepage for mailgraph has moved" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221010
<Laibsch> Trivial fix
<tawmas> Hi!
<tawmas> I'm unable to use music CDs with latest Ubuntu 9.04 updates. It brings up a dbus error, and I can't figure out if the problem is with gvfs, hal or dbus.
<tawmas> The error is quite long, do we have a preferred pastebin for this channel?
<maco> pick one
<tawmas> Or do I paste it here?
<tawmas> maco: k
<maco> use a pastebin, but which one is up to you
<tawmas> http://pastebin.ca/1323527
<maco> tawmas: i wonder if that could be smething in policykit...
<maco> check your system -> administration -> authorizations and make sure nothing weird has changed to disallow you from using removable media
 * tawmas goes looking
<maco> and is it *only* music cds? or do audio cds misbehave as well?
<tawmas> maco: under "Mount file systems from removable drives" I see "Active console: yes" under implicit authrizations, and no explicit authorization
<tawmas> I need to check that. For a while I wasn't able to eject the CD, so I stopped trying anything else
<maco> i didnt mean audio
<maco> that was redundant
<maco> do data cds misbehave
<tawmas> Oh, it's so automatic that I forgot... I have an external USB drive that I turn on as soon as I login. It got mounted
<tawmas> I'm trying a data CD now
<tawmas> Same symptoms
<tawmas> I've just tried an USB stick, and it got mounted
<tawmas> It gets more wierd
<tawmas> I have a second optical drive. If I put a data CD inside this one, it gets mounted, if I put a music CD, it says "Unable to mount Audio Disc. Drive /dev/sr0 does not contain audio files
<mangilimic> hello! I've a doubt. bug #323543 . The user is using Ubuntu 7.10 and he reports an issue which involves audacious. He knows that this problem can be solved upgrading to 8.10. I've tried to reproduce this bug with ubuntu 8.10 but it works great for me. So is it correct to mark this bug report with status Fix Released ? Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 323543 could not be found
<mangilimic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/323523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323523 in audacious "Audacious bug if you click and open an mp3 it doesn't play" [Undecided,New]
<mangilimic> The correct bug number is 323543
<mangilimic> (oops) The correct bug number is 323523 not 323543!
<MrKanister> mangilimic: You can mark it as "invalid" since we don't know which code change fixes it
<mangilimic> MrKanister: thanks, I suspected that "Invalid" was a better choice instead of "Fix Released".
<MrKanister> mangilimic: You can also suggest that the bugreporter requests that package to be backported, but since Ubuntu 7.10 will be outdated in some moths I don't think that it will be worth that
<mangilimic> MrKanister: I hope that the user won't get angry with me!
<tawmas> maco: I also see lots of errors in dmesg, I think this is hardware-related. I'll need to investigate deeper
<mangilimic> MrKanister: which is the best place to request a backport?
<MrKanister> mangilimic: Don't worry, there is no reason for him being angry if you tell them why you close the bug ;)
<MrKanister> mangilimic: backporting information can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#request-new-packages
<mangilimic> MrKanister: great! Thanks a lot!
<MrKanister> mangilimic: but as I said: It's probably not worth it
<MrKanister> mangilimic: You're welcome
<dhazin> Hi all! could u please help me, though it's a kubuntu issue.. I'm trying to resolve this issue several days but without any success so far :(
<dhazin>  here is a topic on kubuntu forums http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101259.0
<dhazin> shortly I can't login to kde4.2, it returns back to login screen
<dhazin>  here is my .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112019/
<Laibsch> Does one get Karma for being assigned a bug?  It's about the only logical explanation I can find for this guy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~txwikinger assigning himself such a vast number of bugs which if he were even capable of doing it would probably require him a couple of years to actually do
<Laibsch> sorry, numbers are much smaller, was looking at "related bugs" 758 instead of assigned bugs (just 33)
<Laibsch> I still wonder
<Laibsch> Does anyone know this guy?
<Laibsch> I asked him in one or two bugs whether he was indeed working on the bug, but never got a response
<Laibsch> I am thinking of asking him once more and then mass-unassigning him.  I'm afraid he may induce hesitation in those actually capable of fixing the bugs
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: yeah, he's a kubuntu / ichtux guy.
<Hobbsee> *ichthux
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> That is good
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/~txwikinger/+participation
<Laibsch> Yes, I checked a bit of his background
<Laibsch> Which is is when I stumbled on his large Karma
<Hobbsee> iirc he'd gotten a bit busy, but he's still around every once in a while
<Hobbsee> you'd probably do better to email directly
<Laibsch> Well, I'm just trying to fathom if he has the right understanding of "assigned" and that assigning something to yourself without actually working on it is detrimental
<Laibsch> I hope he understands that
<Hobbsee> i'm sure he does
<Hobbsee> however, you can probably hijack bits as well, if you mail first, and get a positive reply.
<Hobbsee> otoh, there are lots of other bugs
<Laibsch> I don't want to hijack any bugs
<Laibsch> I'm just triaging and looking through "my" bugs
<Laibsch> The ones where I have commented and stuff
<Laibsch> But the need for hijacking should not exist, this is what I meant by detrimental
<Laibsch> He's creating unnecessary hurdles for bugs to get fixed
<LimCore> hi
<BUGabundo> LimCore: hi
<cornucopic> I have attached my patch at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/321863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321863 in sun-java6 "Name of JDK documentation zip has changed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cornucopic> What is the next process so that it gets fixed and committed ?
<jgoguen> https://launchpad.net/bugs/259678, user doesn't use Thunderbird past Feisty, I can't reproduce in Intrepid, and I can't find a report on Mozilla bugzilla...should this bug be set Invalid because an update appears to fix it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259678 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird 1.5.0.14ubu (20080724) thinks @ in a FTP URL means it's an Email address" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Rocket2DMn> jgoguen, he is using an unsupported version of ubuntu
<Rocket2DMn> user needs to try in the latest release
<jgoguen> Rocket2DMn: I asked already to try in a later release, he just replied that he doesn't use Thunderbird in anything later than Feisty
<jgoguen> should I ask him then to try anyway on one of his machines that is on a supported version?
<Rocket2DMn> jgoguen, then the bug should probably be invalidated
<hggdh> jgoguen, the reporter has already said he will not try on another version...
<jgoguen> hggdh: that wasn't the impression I got from it, sorry
<hggdh> hum. Is Feisty still supported?
<Rocket2DMn> feisty reached EOL last fall
<jgoguen> Rocket2DMn: ok, I'll do that
<hggdh> jgoguen, state the user is free to reopen if this happens on a newer (and still supported) release
<jgoguen> ok
<hggdh> (and, of course, be nice) ;-)
<jgoguen> always :)
<hggdh> jgoguen, another thing: if you are willing to try, check the Thunderbird's changelog for a change that might address this
<hggdh> if you find it, add in the comment that this may have been solved by <whatever>
<jgoguen> hggdh: would that necessarily be on their bug tracker?  I couldn't find anything addressing this on their side
<jgoguen> I did see something where FTP links in general weren't clickable
<hggdh> it would probably be in the Thunderbird's changelog
<jgoguen> ok
<hggdh> well, in this bug the FTP links *are* clickable, they just act wrong
<MrKanister> what is happening to bug #128165? The last comments seem auto-generated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128165 in netcfg "Installation of Network put a wrong DNS, crashing the Installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128165
<MrKanister> I think it is spam
<hggdh> not really spam, but probably someone's configured their email client wrong. The message says something like "we received your request, and you will receive a response later"
<hggdh> sucker set an auto-response... since the sucker gets an email about the auto-response, the email is (again) auto-responded
<MrKanister> lol...like recursion
<hggdh> it *is*. Look at the comments headers ;-)
<MrKanister> yep, I noticed the Re, Re, Re, Re...
<MrKanister> what to do with it? I mean, There will be a comment every 10 min
<hggdh> I just put a request to #launchpad to take care of it
<hggdh> of course, now we have to wait for someone to read the request... meanwhile there is not much you can do, except unsubscribe
<MrKanister> Ok, thank you
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<thomasdelbeke> I did a backtrace on 264323
<thomasdelbeke> Is it a duplicate of 252046?
<thomasdelbeke> I am looking for pastebin now
<thomasdelbeke> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jpds> bug 264323, bug 252046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264323 in gvfs "gvfs-hal-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in g_value_take_boxed()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264323
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252046 in gvfs "gvfs-hal-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252046
<thomasdelbeke> correct
<thomasdelbeke> it is uploading
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112184/
<thomasdelbeke> It is a segmentation fault
<thomasdelbeke> I cannot do valgrind I fear
<thomasdelbeke> as I do no longer have the crash report
<thomasdelbeke> not strace ...
<hggdh> yes. Unfortunately, the backtrace is worthless, since there are no symbol resolution
<thomasdelbeke> Is that correct?
<thomasdelbeke> Yeah ...
<thomasdelbeke> So?
<thomasdelbeke> Invalid?
<thomasdelbeke> hggdh, I was logging off yesterday, but you wanted to tell me something still?
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, no, we were all done. On your backtrace, there is nothing that can be used; also the two bugs you show have a SEGV on different places
<thomasdelbeke> ok, mark invalid?
<hggdh> so it is better to assume they are not duplicates
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<hggdh> on your bug: can you still reproduce it?
<thomasdelbeke> nope
<thomasdelbeke> I did it on the coredump
<thomasdelbeke> It has been ages
<hggdh> so you can state you cannot experience it anymore; Also state the current version of the g-h-v-m.
<thomasdelbeke> attach that to the bug report?
<hggdh> for whatever reason the core was not processed by the LP retracer. At this point in time, it is difficult to believe it will still be able to be retraced
<thomasdelbeke> ok, one problem:
<hggdh> you can attach the apt-cache output for gvfs-hal-volume-monitor there
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112187/
<thomasdelbeke> it is not a package
<hggdh> sorry, the package is gvfs
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112189/
<thomasdelbeke> so attach apt-cache policy of gvfs?
<thomasdelbeke> + state not reproducible?
<hggdh> like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112190/
<hggdh> "I cannot reproduce this issue anymore"
<thomasdelbeke> Ok thanks! Terminate conversation?
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<hggdh> :-) yes, I guess
<thomasdelbeke> cheers, see you
<thomasdelbeke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/264323 (done)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264323 in gvfs "gvfs-hal-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in g_value_take_boxed()" [Medium,New]
<maco> if there's no .pot file, do i have to update the msgid in every .po file to update a help file in gnome? or do i just update the main .xml?
<maco> hggdh: you around?
<hggdh> maco, yes
<diakopter> I'm using the latest jaunty nightly; llvm build from source succeeds for me when ocaml* are not installed, but it fails for me when ocaml* are installed.  how do I report such a thing? it appears it doesn't attempt to build the ocaml bindings (or the documentation) if ocaml* are not installed.
<hggdh> diakopter, are you building from the source packages?
<diakopter> hggdh: yes
<maco> hggdh: you commented on bug 208763 that the help files that need to be changed are part of seahorse. do you know which files need to change? do i have to change all the msgid's in all the .po files?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208763 in seahorse "Password and Encryption Guide mentions wrong location for program" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208763
<diakopter> hggdh: llvm_2.4-1~exp1ubuntu2.dsc
<hggdh> diakopter, report it as a FTBFS on llvm
<hggdh> related to the presence of ocaml
<hggdh> maco, let me see it
<maco> hggdh: if you look in http://package-import.ubuntu.com/s/seahorse/jaunty/files/head%3A/help/ there's no .pot
<diakopter> hggdh: cool; thanks. also, I can't find a way to get the ocaml bindings from debian/ubuntu...? maybe they should be packaged as a separate .deb?
<hggdh> diakopter, check if they are part of the source ocaml; there will be probably a comment there about it
<diakopter> part of the source ocaml?  they're part of the llvm source
<hggdh> sorry, then on the control or rules for llvm
<hggdh> maco, somehow they have to export the strings
<hggdh> perhaps an autoconf thing?
<maco> hggdh: i thought maybe im just supposed to change C/seahorse.xml but im not sure if i also have to go through */*.po and change the msgid in there too
<maco> (i'm not quite sure how rosetta works either)
<hggdh> let me look on what they have upstream
<hggdh> heh. On rosetta, the only thing I know is it was discovered a looong time ago ;-)
<maco> i know how to submit suggested translations in rosetta, and that's it
<hggdh> eeek! I ran 'sudo apt-get build-dep seahorse'... and it wants to remove gnupg2!
<hggdh> and kleopatra...
<diakopter> hggdh: should I report the FTBFS on llvm in debian or launchpad?
<hggdh> diakopter, if it is an Ubuntu package, on LP
<hggdh> (and it seems so)
<diakopter> debian experimental has llvm_2.4-1~exp1
<hggdh> and we have ~exp1ubuntu2, so there is at least one local change
<diakopter> hggdh: ahh... okay.  I understand, now. thanks for your help :)
<hggdh> maco, I am looking now at the trunk code. I think this gets generated there
<maco> yeah dtchen said he thought the .po files were coming from upstream. that still leaves me wondering the scope of the changes necessary
<hggdh> maco, it seems that after you make the change to the string (in the source code) it will be reflected under the ./po directory by the basic build process
<hggdh> yes, it is built during autoconf time
<hggdh> maco, under ./po, make update-po
<hggdh> and you will get the seahorse.pot
<maco> and then i edit that?
<hggdh> well... poor me, not sure. This is as far as I went. But the .pot is generated from the source code, so I guess you would change in the source
<hggdh> and then update-po
<hggdh> where is the string you want defined?
 * hggdh never did translation
<hggdh> except, long time ago, for pgp-international
<LimCore> are there any plans to have Xorg stop displaying garbage>?
<LimCore> I see this bug for over a year, on several boxes (and all 3 I own now) on intells, nvidias
<maco> LimCore: define garbage?
<maco> hggdh: im trying to change the base string, not the translation, though
<maco> hence the confusion
<LimCore> can I tag it as "epicfail" since it seems it is present on ALL cards (nvidia, intell AND readeon)?
<LimCore> maco: my problems are similar as to thoes in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/155116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155116 in acpi-support "Graphics glitches coming out of suspend with Radeon 9700" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<maco> radeon 9700s can be nvidia and intel? news to me...
<LimCore> maco: 9700s can not be nvidia nor intel
<LimCore> and reading what one written is a nice thing to do
<maco> >< note the invisible "</sarcasm>"
<maco> and no, its not present on all cards
<LimCore> I have this issue on nvidias and radeons
<LimCore> yes, it is
<LimCore> erm
<maco> ive used intel for 2.5 years on two machines, and ive neve seen it
<LimCore> I have on nvidias and intels
<maco> er..3 machines
<maco> i865, i945, and i965
<LimCore> well I have two fresh intel laptops here and this happens here.  Perhaps it does not affect ALL laptops out there
<LimCore> I have i915, and something recent /have to check/
<hggdh> maco, yes. You change the base, then you run {cd ./po; make update-po} and you get your brand new .pot
<maco> and i was making a joke about the bug saying it happens on radeons and you saying "ati, nvidia, and intel" as if radeons were made by all 3
<maco> hggdh: but the .pot isnt in the source package, so how does that factor into a debdiff?
<maco> or are there no debdiffs involved in this case?
<hggdh> there should be, since you are changing the source. But, in this case, the folks at rosetta will have to finish up the additional translations before you can build the package again (I guess, I am not sure how we do local translations in Ubuntu)
<hggdh> so -- and still guessing -- you would provide the POT to rosetta, translations would be done, and you would get them and then debdiff
<hggdh> there has to be some official doc on how this is done... I just do not know where :-(
<maco> yeah....ive never seen any docs on string changes
<LimCore> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/323720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323720 in ubuntu "all X graphics (3d and normal, nvidia, intell, probably radeon) is displaying random glitches (random bitmaps) for a moment" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/309747 looks interesting too. indeed 3d desktop on ubuntu seems to be full of glitches
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309747 in ubuntu "3d desktop effects is not (and has yet never been) stable for the majority of hardware/drivers that is used with Ubuntu - Compare with Mac OS X" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * maco rolls eyes
<hggdh> LimCore, what abut 323720?
<maco> such a descriptive bug title...
<LimCore> hggdh: it defines the random garbage
<hggdh> LimCore, could you get a screenshot/video showing it?
<LimCore> hggdh: ok I will try, but it dissapears quickly
<hggdh> thanks
<LimCore> hggdh: this is a well known EPIC bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/254468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254468 in xorg-server "MASTER: momentary video garbage upon drawing new objects (particularly in KDE)" [High,Confirmed]
<LimCore> imho this bug is critical. Can we do something to have this fastly fixed in 8.04 and .10?
<LimCore> *because of security exposure
<hggdh> LimCore, it is being actively pursued, although I am still sort of unsure of security exposures
<LimCore> this is the bug I know for a year \o/
 * LimCore facepalms epically and switches to DOS...
<hggdh> yes, it does seem very similar to yours
<LimCore> hggdh: are you kidding me:  I can walk up to a password-locked terminal of coworker, move mouse, and see secret documents.  or son can walk up to dads locked station, move mouse, and see hardcore pri0n
<LimCore> its like the definition of security exposure
<hggdh> show it, then it will be accepted as a security issue
<LimCore> hggdh: I belive the other gazilion people commenting there did show it already :)  what more is needed?
<LimCore> random parts of pixmap / texture / whatever memory at shown  1) at random  2) when showing password input for locked station
<hggdh> LimCore, do you run KDE?
<hggdh> this does not happen to me under gnome
<LimCore> I seen this moslty on kde, but also on gnome (8.10 clean install)
<LimCore> no wait, ok this was gnome too
<hggdh> I never saw it on Gnome
<hggdh> and -- if you feel strongly about that, you could change it to a security exposure. I think it might be a *potential* privacy issue, but I am unsure if it is a security one
<LimCore> if it is privacy then it is also security, no?
<maco> oh oh
<hggdh> no. privacy and security (although some times they go together) are very different things
<maco> if i lock screen and close the lid (so it suspends) before it finishes activating the screensaver, when i resume itll show my desktop for about 3 seconds til i move the mouse and remind it that it was supposed to be activating the screensaver
<LimCore> security is superset of it imho
<LimCore> maco: here you see
<hggdh> the other way around, LimCore. Privacy is one aspect looked at on Security
<LimCore> so many people have this bug.. for year(s) lol... fail :(
<maco> LimCore: when bugs are marked security bugs, it means remote-exploit-possible, usually
<maco> hggdh: er, thats the right way around
<maco> hggdh: if security is the superset, then privacy is part of security
<hggdh> ugh! <blushes/>
<LimCore> hggdh: then better provide different security flags
<maco> LimCore: not for years for me. only with jaunty
<LimCore> security-exploit
<LimCore> and security-expostion  or something?
<loic-m> When a bug has been submited in an old release for a package that's not in the repos anymore (removed from Debian repos), can we close the bug?
<LimCore> maco: I first seen this bug afair on debian in like 2007 mid
<maco> loic-m: if its not reproducible in the current version
<LimCore> actualy!
<LimCore> then this bug was on gnome, hggdh (about screensaver)
<maco> yeah i was using gnome
<maco> i only started using kde yesterday
<hggdh> I did not say it was not. I said I never saw it
<LimCore> maco: can you please confirm the MASTER bug as privacy (security?) problem alson in GNOME?
<maco> its been nearly a full 24 hours. thats the longest amount of time i've ever been able to stand kde.
<LimCore> lól. why so, kde is nice.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> maco, when this happens you ca read what was on the screen?
<maco> hggdh: yeah, i could read my email the first time i noticed this
 * LimCore opens massive pr0n collection + readies a photocamera, for the debuging purposes
<hggdh> ugh
<maco> i dont know if it still happens...this was before christmas
<maco> and using compiz may have had something to do with it
<maco> because it slows down screensaver activation
<hggdh> then there is a clear risk of a security/privacy exposure
<LimCore> 1. watch p0rn    2. lock station   3. invite children  4. sue ubuntu  5. PROFIT  6. ???  7. World domination
<loic-m> maco: there's no version in Jaunty, the package has been removed from Debian in dec 08, however it's still in Intrepid
<maco> put the underpants back, gnome
<maco> loic-m: oh if its still in a supported release, leave it alone
<hggdh> loic-m, then the package is still supported at least on Hardy and Intrepid
<loic-m> hggdh, maco, thanks
<maco> if we were talking about something in breezy...
<LimCore> maco: write that in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/254468 comments plz, it will be helpfull
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254468 in xorg-server "MASTER: momentary video garbage upon drawing new objects (particularly in KDE)" [High,Confirmed]
<maco> LimCore: how does my mail client qualify as garbage?
<LimCore> hggdh: should I make separate sub bug of this MASTER and describe there privacy exposure aspect?
<hggdh> LimCore, you can also state your case at #ubuntu-hardened
<maco> wait hold on
<maco> it says released on jaunty
<maco> lemme check the date because as i said this was over a month ago
<hggdh> yes, and ScottK was suggesting a SRU
<maco> oh so i should say that since i could read my email for about 3-5 seconds before logging in, it should be SRU'd?
<hggdh> but I certainly would not call it an epic exposure.
<hggdh> no
<maco> heh im confused. what do y'all want me to do?
<maco> LimCore: or did you want me to write the underpants gnome comment?
<hggdh> If you can see what's on the screen, then this raises the ante
<maco> (joking)
 * hggdh just wishes happiness to maco
<LimCore> maco: confirm that this happens as well on gnome, and that on GNOME you where able to see the private emails on a LOCKED station
<maco> ok commented
<LimCore> thx
<hggdh> LimCore, nice user case ;-)
<maco> hggdh:  what usecase?
<hggdh> on the bug
<hggdh> or in the bug
<LimCore> ;)
<maco> ah, i give up on this quassel thing. too many places full of text. back to irssi. brb
<maco> haha
<hggdh> no quassel anymore?
<maco> no
<maco> there were TWO panes showing texts and i dont know why
<hggdh> to be sure you read it, perhaps?
<maco> and i couldnt /wc when Nickserv started talking to me
<maco> tried right-clicking and it started asking about buffers and then i didnt know what buffers had to do with the little list on the side and so back to the comfort of irssi
<hggdh> heh. Myself, I stay with xchat
<LimCore> hggdh: attached video
<hggdh> good, this shows the screen with trash -- but it does not show a security/privacy issue...
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-01
<cprofitt> question: If a bug is marked as confirmed in another distro should it by default be confirmed for Ubuntu?
<hggdh> not necessarily, cprofitt . What is the bug #?
<hggdh> id the versions and local patches are the same, good chance
<hggdh> s/id/if/
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/313486
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313486 in fedora "internal microphone doesn't work on Medion MD 96630" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<hggdh> cprofitt, difficult to say if they are talking about the same thing...
<cprofitt> yeah... I did not see a direct link in that case... so was curious if there was a process in those cases
<hggdh> not to my knowledge; even more, Fedora is not the upstream for the (many) packages involved. It is basically a question of good old horse-sense
<cprofitt> I am still developing that...
<cprofitt> I marked it incomplete and asked for some more information
<hggdh> :-) so am I, and I guarantee you I have been trying for many long years
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> I have 15 years of Windows experience... but ~2 with Linux
<cprofitt> so a bit light in the breeches for troubleshooting
<cprofitt> but practice and effort do make perfect
<hggdh> here... 35 years, about 30 with UNIX, and Linux since 96
 * cprofitt bows to his elder
<hggdh> (not counting IBM zOS, Windows, Digital, and etc).
<hggdh> I am be an elder, but dumb compared to some here
<cprofitt> I do not count my early years
<cprofitt> I first programmed in 1972... but not sure I should count that since I was only 6
<hggdh> :-)
<cprofitt> and I do not remember it at all
<hggdh> I started with 20
<cprofitt> well... the programming bit
<cprofitt> just the punch cards
<hggdh> and got into Cobol, then Algol, Intel 8080 assembler (actually I did a quick go on the 4004... hardware counted to 15, then... overflow)
<hggdh> and so on
<cprofitt> cool...
<cprofitt> I was very in to computers... discovered girls and did not get back in to them until 17 years later...
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> to them girls, or to them computers?
<andresmujica> lol
<andresmujica> i've discovered beer.. and girls..
<cprofitt> I did not get to beer until later...
<cprofitt> I discovered girls at an early age... I was 11 when I was first invited to a Senior Ball
<hggdh> well... keep in mind that during the seventies a computer was still something glamorous
<andresmujica> and now is just beer and bugs...
<hggdh> sic tempora gloria mundi...
<cprofitt> my parents said no... but... I was in no position to discover beer until much later
<andresmujica> mi first pc was a commodore 64.
<andresmujica> thanks to it and a sony tv, i'm on glasses
<cprofitt> My first was a Ti 99/4
<hggdh> there were no PCs when I started. The smalles one -- the (then) mini-computer usually was at the 100 kg on mass
<andresmujica> wow..
<hggdh> yeah. 16Kb of memory, a large one would have (perhaps) 32k
<hggdh> oooo, this is bad... I just got a hang on Evolution doing a keyring read...
<hggdh> bad, bad, bad... I thought this was fixed...
<hggdh> ok. will reboot due to some changes in /etc/modprobe.d, brb
<andresmujica> raining... raining..
<hggdh> eeeeh... another quassel user!
<Hobbsee|Quassel> heh
 * hggdh wonders how long it will last...
<Hobbsee|Quassel> not sure
<Hobbsee|Quassel> depends how long it takes before it annoys me
<Hobbsee|Quassel> i'd forgotten just how slow jaunty X was...
<hggdh> :-) sort of what maco said... I do not think she lasted more than one hour
<Hobbsee|Quassel> hehe
<hggdh> ! incognito!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about incognito!!
<Hobbsee`> the question will be how well it obeys the proxy settings
<cprofitt> http://fostergrant.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6487542
<cprofitt> sorry wrong channel
<Hobbsee> hggdh: did I last my hour?  ;)
<hggdh> Hobbsee, that depends if you are still using it or not ;-)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: i'm not ;)
<Hobbsee> jaunty X is just too slow
<hggdh> then you barely made it, I guess...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i think i will go back to it
<Hobbsee> but the fact that it's taking >1 second to render any window is just...
<hggdh> weird... I do not see much problems on X performance on jaunty, but I am not using compiz
<Hobbsee> not sure if it's just intel
<hggdh> well -- my X was eating up about 50% CPU, until I unloaded fglrx
<Hobbsee> hrm, using EXA.  I wonder if it would be any better under XAA
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<hggdh> I *know* there is a problem under KDE4 -- there is a bug about it
<Hobbsee> i've seen it under gnome as well, so i'm suspecting the driver, but...
<hggdh> where to solve a rendering problem X got much slower
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<hggdh> and this has been applied to jaunty
<Hobbsee> right
<hggdh> bug 254468. We were chatting about implications some hours ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254468 in xorg-server "MASTER: momentary video garbage upon drawing new objects (particularly in KDE)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254468
<Hobbsee> oh, that one.  right
<ryanakca> Does having a duplicate automatically confirm a bug? Shouldn't it, since two people are having the same issue, but filed two seperate bug reports?
<Hobbsee> oh dear, that bug has been limcore'd.
<hggdh> ryanakca, sometimes people do not search for a similar bug
<hggdh> Hobbsee, yes indeed
<ryanakca> hggdh: Yes. Hence the creation of duplicates :) .
<hggdh> ryanakca, correct. But having a duplicate does not make the bug confirmed. We need to be able to understand the issue, full docs, etc
<hggdh> Hobbsee, nice person, but a bit alarmist
<Hobbsee> hah :)
<Hobbsee> marking everything epic fail?
<hggdh> indeed
 * hggdh considers 'epic' as, well, something epic. Which means almost nothing is...
<hggdh> there are also a bit of discussion on what is privacy and what is security. I do not think I made my point, though
<Hobbsee> no, of course you didn't manage to make your point.
<Hobbsee> ;)
<cornucopic> Hi all..
<cornucopic> After attaching my patch, I have subscribed ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug.
<cornucopic> Is that all to be done for sponsorship ?
<hggdh> cornucopic, usually, yes
<cornucopic> hggdh, Cool. So, now I have to wait for the sponsor's comments?
<hggdh> I guess so, yes
<cornucopic> Thanks!
<cornucopic> I have attached the patch to a bug. Shall I change the Bug status?
<AnAnt> Hello, can anyone confirm a bug ?
<AnAnt> I mean, I found a bug, after searching launchpad, I found that someone else reported the same bug
<AnAnt> can I set the bug status to confirmed then ?
<MrKanister> Hello AnAnt. Yes, you can mark the bug as confirmed if you can reproduce it.
<AnAnt> thanks
<MrKanister> AnAnt: you're welcome
<AnAnt> LP 308539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308539 in defoma "/usr/bin/defoma-hints broken due to deleted dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308539
<Rocket2DMn> AnAnt, i'll finish the triage on that
<AnAnt> thanks
<cprofitt> Can anyone take this triage to the next level -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/323599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323599 in wine "When running compiz, after minimizing or switching Desktops sound is muted" [Undecided,New]
<cprofitt> I am not sure how to proceed being that the information does not jump out at me with anything obvious
<cprofitt> Rocket2DMn,
<hyperair> once a bug is nominated for a release (but not approved) i subscribe ubutnu-sru or motu-sru and wait right?
<jpds> hyperair: Looks like that's what it says at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<hyperair> jpds: yeah but the bugs aren't getting attention =(
<jpds> hyperair: Go and poke a member of the team then :)
<hyperair> eh which member?
<techno_freak> hyperair, try catching hold of someone here on a weekday
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> here eh?
<techno_freak> yes, or in #ubuntu-motu
<hyperair> not on #ubuntu-motu or any place else?
<hyperair> ah
<techno_freak> either place, there are lots of common members :)
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there,
<thomasdelbeke> I would like to report a whishlist bug:
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112497/
<thomasdelbeke> Can anyone guide me?
<thomasdelbeke> There is not a decent backup package in main that will run uneventful in 8.10 through gui
<thomasdelbeke> Hi again, is the channel manned? Just asking ...
<techno_freak> manned?
<thomasdelbeke> Oh sorry
<thomasdelbeke> In Dutch:
<thomasdelbeke> manned
<thomasdelbeke> are there people present
<thomasdelbeke> more or less
<thomasdelbeke> I guess so!
<thomasdelbeke> hehe
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112497/
<thomasdelbeke> where to ask?
<thomasdelbeke> right channel, wrong time?
<thomasdelbeke> wrong channel , wright time?
<kyselejsyrecek> thomasdelbeke: :D hi there
<thomasdelbeke> always wrong time ("we don't like you very much")?
<thomasdelbeke> hi
<techno_freak> thomasdelbeke, right channel of course, but may be wrong time ;)
<thomasdelbeke> ok no prob
<thomasdelbeke> when to report back?
<techno_freak> thomasdelbeke, if you dont find people answering, it would be better to come on a weekday :)
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<thomasdelbeke> I will leavbe now then
<thomasdelbeke> thanks for that
<thomasdelbeke> cu
<techno_freak> welcome :)
<kyselejsyrecek> cus
<lfaraone> How can I check if tehre are any bugs linked to a upstream bug number?
<hyperair> don't think that's possible
<greg-g> I think it warns you if you try to link an already linked upstream bug, but that wouldn't help you much.
<allquixotic> Hi, I found a bug in Jaunty (a regression from 8.10) which causes hald to crash during input hotplugging when I have a Logitech ChillStream video game controller plugged in to USB. The controller worked, and hald didn't crash, under 8.10. What sort of priority should I file a bug with? What details should I include?
<allquixotic> I ran hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes >& output.txt, plugged in controller while system was booted... Segmentation fault! boom!
<mrooney> allquixotic: all bugs are filed as New status and Undecided importance :)
<hyperair> can you set priority yourself? i was of the impression that only MOTUs could
<hyperair> or developers
<greg-g> and members of the Bug Control team
<mrooney> hyperair: correct, also BugControl members, but yes
<mrooney> greg-g: :)
<mrooney> allquixotic: you seem to have good information, I would check to make sure something similar hasn't already been filed
<mrooney> and then go for it
<mrooney> allquixotic: tag it with regression-potential as well
<mrooney> that is how we track regressions in pre-release versions, I believe
<hyperair> either way, all regressions are high priority right? =p
<greg-g> mrooney: :)
<mrooney> greg-g: know anything about the next UDS yet?
<greg-g> mrooney: I don't, actually
<mrooney> I wonder if community members are being sponsored againi
<greg-g> haven't thought that far in advance, really
<greg-g> dunno
<mrooney> it seems like around now was when stuff started happening for the last one, as I thought the next one was in April
<greg-g> yeah, not sure what the plan is
<greg-g> but, I gotta run, I'll let you know if I hear anything
<andol> I could use some advice on bug #323753. Is it really a bug or not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323753 in dpkg "can not update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323753
<andersk> The dpkg assertion failure certainly looks very bug-like.
<andersk> It is certainly a separate issue from the missing PPA keys, which are not a bug, and the missing main and universe components on archive.canonical.com, which is also not a bug.
<andol> andersk: Ahh, completly missed the dpkg-assertion part, in the PPA and repo discussions.
 * calc thinks the new bug reporting guidelines need to be much more prominent or have a checkbox at the end you have to check to be able to actually file a bug
<calc> since even after setting up the OOo reporting users are still not giving sufficient information :(
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-01
<ogra>  
<BUGabundo> ogra:
<bullgard> I would like to report a bug to Launchpad about Karmic not thawing up. What program package do I have to associate this bug to?
<micahg> ?
<bullgard> micahg: Your message is too short to be comprehensible.
<micahg> bullgard: could you please explain, I don't know what thawing up is
<bullgard> micahg: Before I left my Karmic laptop computer last night I pressed the »Hibernate« menu item. My computer went to hibernate. This morning I pressed its 'Power' button. The computer started and stuck. This special start process is called "thawing".
<bullgard> s/start/start-up/
<micahg> X is stuck?
<bullgard> Yes. It shows in black and white the Ubuntu logo together with the message: "Waking up. Please wait..." The Caps lock indicator keeps blinking ad infinitum.
<micahg> If it's X, then this page should help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting
<bullgard> micahg: I don't think that X is the culprit. I am not sure, though.
<micahg> k
<micahg> bullgard: then ubuntu-bug linux
<micahg> bullgard: also look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies#Bootloader
<micahg> oops, meant this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<bullgard> micahg: As your web page mentions, I end up with a flashing Caps lock indicator. This web page says: "then very likely you are experiencing a kernel panic." I will be glad to mention this in my bug report to Launchpad. Do you still consider I should associate my bug report to 'ubuntu-bug linux'?
<Yerushalmi> Hey, is anybody there?
<Yerushalmi> I'm new to ubuntu and I'm having trouble hibernating - I could use some help.
<nigel_nb> Yerushalmi, Hi, this is the bug squad channel.  For support, please ask in #ubuntu.
<Yerushalmi> Ah, okay, thanks
<Yerushalmi> I hope I won't have to come back here to report a bug then :p
<dani_> hello
<dani_> can anyone say why there is still only the 1.3.1-1 version of proftpd aviable which is from october 2007, 1.3.3 is already final and should be updated
<micahg> dani_: not in debia?
<micahg> *debian?
<dani_> its in ubuntu
<dani_> not in debian
<micahg> dani_: I'm saying the version
<dani_> 8.04 LTS
<micahg> dani_: 1.  we generally don't update to new versions in stable releases
<Pici> !latest
<ubot4> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<micahg> 2.  THe new version isn't in debian yet
<micahg> Pici: that's a good one to know :)
<Pici> Indeed :)
<micahg> dani_: you can file a request to see if it can get in Lucid, but feature freeze is less than 3 weeks away
<dani_> yes but as yuo can see after about 5 minutes of research there are lots of exploits for 1.3.0 which are working on 1.3.1 as well
<dani_> so using 1.3.1 is not too secure
<dani_> as you can see on milw0rm
<micahg> dani_: if there are security fixes in the latest release, then please file a bug and explain the new version and which security fixes it has and mark security vulnerability
<dani_> and how can i do this?
<micahg> dani_: keep in mind the hardy  version would most likely be patched, not upgraded
<micahg> dani_: ubuntu-bug proftpd
<micahg> and fill in the blanks when the browser opens
<dani_> bash: ubuntu-bug: command not found
<micahg> dani_: you'd have to do it from your desktop, not the server
<dani_> okay, thank you :>
 * micahg thinks there might be a server bug submission tool on Lucid, but isn't sure
<dani_> would be a nice thing cause i am forced to work with windows here because of Inventor and other CAD-like applications, and now i have to reboot to report the bug
<dani_> well
<dani_> have a nice day and thanks :)
<micahg> dani_: there's another option
<micahg> dani_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<dani_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proftpd/+bug/515486
<ubot4> dani_: Error: This bug is private
<dani_> so is this right?
<dani_> oh
<dani_> how can i make it public? :D
<BlackZ> you must be subscribed to it
<dani_> ok well i posted it with all details
<dani_> i hope it will be fixed
<dani_> thanks for your help and have a nice day :)
<dani_> bye
<BlackZ> you too - bye
<BlackZ> don't hesitate to ask for other help!
<vish> micahg: shouldnt bug control be able to view private bugs? why am i not able to see the above ^bug?
<micahg> vish: if it's marked a private security bug, I don't think we can
<vish> ah , "security"
<micahg> although, idk
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> security+private bugs are for the security team only
<vish> maco2: lol! , nice way to make MS pay linux ;)
 * om26er wonders why where no bugs reported today.
<yofel> om26er: ? There are plenty...
<qense> unfortunately
<qense> plenty for everyone!
<yofel> yep ^^
<om26er> i did not get many
<micahg> om26er: what are you subscribed to?
<thekorn> lucky you
<om26er> totem,empathy, and no papercuts today
<vish> feast mee heartees ;)
<vish> om26er: there are plenty of "new" bugs ;)
<qense> Not all papercut rounds have ten bugs yet. Is that going to change?
<om26er> vish, I have searched many bugs and I come to a poing mark it invalid papercut or wait...
<om26er> so I leave them
 * micahg sees 81k open bugs 
<vish> qense: well , the milestoned bugs havent been fixed yet...   so we need to worry more of the existing bugs ;)
<qense> vish: true words
<vish> om26er: hmm? why search? > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New  < gives you a list of bugs we havent gone through yet
 * micahg saw 43k of those
<micahg> with about 110 people in -control that's 400 bugs per person :P
<om26er> vish, beleive me I read half of those and left thinking this might or might not be a papercut
<vish> om26er: k.. ;)
<qense> not everyone is a member of the papercutters team
<qense> What are the requirements for joining, by the way?
<vish> qense: none ;)
<qense> it is a moderated team
<qense> I'll join and see what I can do
<qense> micahg: Maybe we should ask for assistance from bug control? It's not well-known how you can help out with the papercuts.
<qense> I think: AdoptionTeam! :D
<micahg> qense: you want to make papercuts a part of bug squad?
<qense> not bug squad, just ask people from bug control if they would be interested in helping out at hundredpapercuts
<micahg> gnomefreak: mozilla 521541
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 521541 in Toolbars and Tabs "Feature Request: Ability to customize toolbar with buttons statically dedicated to an action such as "mark read," "junk" or filing to a chosen folder, without toggling or requiring a menu selection" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=521541
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> oops wrong channel...
<vish> qense: i think micahg was talking about all the open ubuntu bugs , not papercut alone
<micahg> yes
<maco2> i wonder if launchpad will end up looking like mozilla's bug tracker... 10 year old bugs with no response
<gnomefreak> micahg: its ok this is a bug channel :)
<micahg> my numbers were for all
<qense> maco2: If you find one we should buy you and the reporter a present and triage it real fast.
<qense> The oldest open bug in Nautilus I could find was reported in 2004...
<maco2> we'll see in 5 years if ubuntu's got any 10 year olds still open
<micahg> qense: that's when Ubuntu started
<qense> micahg: yes, so that's pretty bad :P
<maco2> well the mozilla bugs tend to have lots of users going "oh yeah when's this gonna be fixed?" but no developers saying "it won't be" or "it's on the roadmap" or "oh look i made a patch" or anything
<micahg> qense: firefox in LP has some bugs from 2004 as well
<qense> The Bug Squad is one of the most important team for user relations.
<qense> we convey a very bad message when we don't respond to bugs at all
<micahg> well, I think we've been doing pretty well at keeping the open bugs flat since karmic release
<gnomefreak> the biggest problem with that is we went a while without a Mozilla dev
<qense> that's problematic indeed.
 * micahg couldn't keep up alone :(
<qense> But indeed, the bugs are in reasonable nice shape.
<maco2> we also convey a bad message when we dont actually do any debugging in the triaging but just keep asking "is it fixed yet?"
<vish> qense: micahg: earlier I used to do only the papercut tasks and leave the rest alone  , thinking there are a lot of folks around.. but i realized that those bugs dont get taken care of often..  :(    hence I'v been doing the accompanying tasks too ... ;)  and atleast trying to do 5 bugs a day :)
<qense> that's indeed a problem
<qense> once you touch a bug no one else will
 * vish didnt know that earlier :(
<micahg> qense: well, it depends on the situation
<qense> kernel bugs usually will get looked at indeed, but packages in the outer spaces of the universe mostly won't
 * micahg isn't shy about following up for people helping me triage FF
<micahg> the main point is most likely no one will fix it if it's not all the way to triaged which is important for papercuts...
<qense> yes
<qense> it has little use to mark a papercut as Triaged when the Ubuntu task is still Incomplete
<micahg> qense: right
 * vish gets bashed on bugs if marked "incomplete" , which are trivial confirmed problems , but on one knows what/where the problem is :s
<vish> incomplete in papercuts*
<qense> people shouldn't bash you
<jcastro> hi qense
<qense> hey jcastro
<jcastro> qense: dholbach and I want to do some irc tutorials on adopt an upstream
<jcastro> basically the dev week session again
<jcastro> would you be interested in presenting with us?
<qense> jcastro: I would be glad to do so. When will it be?
<jcastro> we haven't decided yet
<jcastro> we can pencil in stuff and then ping you?
<qense> that's ok
<jcastro> qense: I've sent you calendar invites, lmk how that works for you.
<qense> jcastro: ok
<qense> I got two invites, btw
<qense> I've got GMail, so it seems to work
<jcastro> you have perms to modify it, so if the schedule doesn't fit just move it to wherever
<jcastro> qense: and then I will update the wiki, announce, etc.
<qense> I'll have to check whether Thursday is allright, but Fridays is OK. It's late, but I can handle that. :P
<qense> jcastro: Both times are allright with me.
<qense> jcastro: wait, I thought the second meeting would be a day later. That time is maybe a bit too late. But we do need to reach the US, of course.
<qense> s/meeting/session
<jcastro> qense: ok, or we could do you and daniel to do europe, and I can do the US?
<hggdh> anybody knows the bug # for the locale problem we had a few ago (where we would lose our locale settings, and bump into C)?
<qense> jcastro: maybe that would be better. The second meeting would be at 00.00 for me.
<micahg> jcastro: adopt an upstream is separate from triaging packages, right?
<micahg> jcastro: another Q, is there anything wrong with using our ubuntu.com addy in an upstream bugtracker?
<jcastro> micahg: nope, I would encourage it actually
<micahg> jcastro: k, good, I started signing up with it for new trackers
<jcastro> qense: just adjust them to your liking and I can deal with it. :D
 * micahg already gets spammed at ubuntu.com addy, so that was the only consideration for me
<jcastro> heh
<qense> jcastro: In that case I'll keep the first session as it is and remove myself from the second.
<maco> jcastro: and im guessing we should sign off on diffs we send upstream with our ubuntu addys too...
<jcastro> maco: sure!
<jcastro> maco: it helps kill the "we don't do anything" myth, heh
<maco> yeah i think i contributed to that one... used my gmail to send that linux patch last year...
<charlie-tca> What package do bugs against the menubar in Ubuntu go? bug 486747
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486747 in ubuntu "[Usability] Ubuntu MenuBar applet to have an option to show icons instead of text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486747
<qense> jcastro: The classroom schedule says that my session will be at 3 March, but wasn't it at the 4th?
<qense> charlie-tca: That would be GNOME Panel. However, it's not very clear in the description what changes you're proposing. Do you want to move the menus to the right side of the top panel?
<charlie-tca> I am not proposing anything, just trying to triage
<charlie-tca> I use Xubuntu full time, so it doesn't actually affect me. I just it assigned to the right package
<qense> charlie-tca: Ah, apologises. In that case I'd say: move to gnome-panel and ask the user for a clarification.
<charlie-tca> Thanks. will do
<qense> yw
<jcastro> qense: whoops, please fix!
<qense> jcastro: will do!
<qense> jcastro: shall I add the times as well? Or do you want to wait with that?
<jcastro> sure
<qense> ok
<qense> done
<qense> I'm off for now, bye
<me777> http://me777.de/ubuntu-ln-ls.png I think this is a bug as an orphan link should show in red bold, right?
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> I reported THAT bug
<BUGabundo> last month
<BUGabundo> oh no
<BUGabundo> not that one
<BUGabundo> but one about links
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> sorry
<me777> couln'd find it in bugs
<yofel> BUGabundo: yep, remember it
<BUGabundo> yep
<yofel> me777: odd one, works fine here
<BUGabundo> you help test it yofel
<me777> strange
<yofel> me777: I'm using lucid though
<me777> used to work here too, maybe 2 month ago or so
<me777> the dircolor settings seem to be right
<skorasaurus> hi, anyone familiar with 5-a-day ? i'm trying to figure out how to report the bugs that i've worked on.
<charlie-tca> skorasaurus: it is automatic now. Here is some information on it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<skorasaurus> charlie-tca, thanks for response. i read that but i missed the line 'automatic reporting' - hehe.
<charlie-tca> If your email address in launchpad is not hidden, you should show up the day after doing them.
<skorasaurus> it isn't.
<skorasaurus> mind if i ask, is it proper etiquette to post a link in the upstream bugging discussion to notify the dev's that someone else wrote a patch on launchpad ?
<skorasaurus> i'd assume so.
<skorasaurus> [for reference, it's: https://bugs.launchpad.net/okular/+bug/411538
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411538 in kdegraphics "Okular can't find words with 'fi'." [Low,Triaged]
<charlie-tca> I think normally the patch itself should be sent upstream
 * skorasaurus isn't sure if the patch will work, anyways.
<charlie-tca> If the bug is sent upstream, you can add a comment that a patch is available on launchpad, and the upstream will then let you know if you have to send it to them.
<skorasaurus> aha, k.
<charlie-tca> Not all of them will actually go to launchpad for it. Some will simply comment that it must be submitted to them directly. then you just download it from launchpad and attach it to the upstream bug.
<skorasaurus> k, thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-02
<LimCore> hi \o/
<LimCore> my laptop is bricked.
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/515950
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515950 in grub "ubuntu 9.10 with encrypted LVM does not boot after upgrade: svgalib: cannot open /dev/mem" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> anyon want to debug it with me?
<LimCore> another fail, and I just promised someone to simply install a clean 9.10 ubuntu on a laptop where it worked before... meh
<LimCore> please assign priority medium or high, as normal upgrade of system can make system not-bootable for number of users (~5 reported in the question on which bugreport was made)
<LimCore> for 515950
<ali1234> why are bug watch updates for gnome disabled?
<ali1234> well, my gnome bug was fixed upstream... do i need to do anything? LP bug has a (disabled) watch...
<nigel_nb> bug number?
<ali1234> bug 485923
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485923 in gnome-media "Probable memory leak in gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-volume-control-applet" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485923
<ali1234> well i found half my answer: bug 506158
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506158 in malone "checkwatches hammers the remote server when asking for changed bugs" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506158
<LimCore> nigel_nb: could youset a bug priority for me?  bug#515950
<LimCore> bug #515950
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515950 in grub "ubuntu 9.10 with encrypted LVM does not boot after upgrade: svgalib: cannot open /dev/mem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515950
<nigel_nb> sorry LimCore , I'm not bug control
<nigel_nb> ali1234, well,  gnome-volume-control-applet is in main and devs need to get to it
 * LimCore pokes Hobbsee with a unbootable-system-allert poker
<nigel_nb> ali1234, I'm not sure if I can submit and patch and get MOTU to fix it for me
<Hobbsee> LimCore: did you defenestrate it?
<Hobbsee> nigel_nb: ubuntu-main-sponsors exists for that reason, if you have a patch
<LimCore> huh?  "Defenestration is the act of throwing someone or something out of a window"
<Hobbsee> yes :)
<LimCore> dont know what you mean
<LimCore> the laptop? not yet
<Hobbsee> haha
 * Hobbsee pulls out her netbook to try
<LimCore> can you set priority of this bug, it seems to affect number of poeple
<nigel_nb> Hobbsee, I can try then :)
<nigel_nb> Hobbsee, I'm not an expert though, will you be around in case I have doubts? :)
<LimCore> and it bricks the damn computers, seems a rather serious bug
<Hobbsee> nigel_nb: #ubuntu-devel tends to have people around in it, who woudl be more helpful than myself, but sure
<LimCore> Hobbsee: in last month there where few days where I did NOT found a serious bug in anything I attempted to use in ubuntu. I really hoped that today simple "install the ubuntu on this (compatible) laptop" would go well.
<Hobbsee> surprises me you're still here then
<Hobbsee> but you do manage to find the oddest bugs.
<LimCore> yes I have unique tallent to debug well
<LimCore> or rather, Im one of few few peole that care enought to report and to come here
<LimCore> for 1 bug report I bet there is 100-10000 affected people that do not report
<LimCore> what better place to get the bug fixed then here Hobbsee? Thanks to me a lot of serious bug got fixed faster
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> downloading, downloading...
<LimCore> btw even one of my ssh (tiny) patches got included to upstream :)
<LimCore> so... can you set prio of this bug?
<LimCore> btw, would it be ok if I paste a 3 line ascii art riddle
<LimCore> perhaps not super family friendly, but fun I guess. It summs up my last days of trying new stuff in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> preferably not, and i figured i'd test it out before putting a prio on it
<LimCore> OpenPGP in kmail not working, multiply reporters. Please set prio low or medium - security bug (can't use OpenPGP), but easy workaround exists - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/297976
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 297976 in kdepim "kmail: cannot sign emails after upgradind to intrepid ibex" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LimCore> Hobbsee: while waiting for download, please set prio low (I guess) to above if you can
<LimCore> hmm or medium... because probably fixing it is easy so why use workaround
<milanbv> bdmurray: could you prevent my membership to Bug Control from expiring? my lp account is nalimilan
<Hobbsee> interesting
<LimCore> yes I was very entertained by this bugs too (untill I realize they hold back my work ;)
<balchd> Hi, is possible to remove a nomination I made on a big (#200070)?
<balchd> *bug
<nigel_nb> bug 20070
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 20070 in workrave "workrave hangs after unlocking with input blocked" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20070
<nigel_nb> bug 200070
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 200070 in cheese "cheese crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200070
<balchd> I realised that it's an old bug, and probably not as good a match to my problem as I thought.
<nigel_nb> Well, I think only few people have rights to do that.  Don't worry, someone will get around to rejecting it
<balchd> ok, thanks.
<Hobbsee> rejected
<nigel_nb> ah well, Hobbsee was one of the "few people" ;)
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if i should still have those rights, but there you go
<Hobbsee> it's probably part of -quality
<nigel_nb> Hobbsee, you're core-dev?
<Hobbsee> yes
<nigel_nb> wow! never knew
<balchd> Ta.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: can I help you to mark this bugs importance somehow?
<LimCore> btw, does anyone know workaround to this bug of ubuntu not booting bug #515950
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515950 in grub "ubuntu 9.10 with encrypted LVM does not boot after upgrade: svgalib: cannot open /dev/mem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515950
<LimCore> so can I do something to have bug #515950 fixed faster?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515950 in grub "ubuntu 9.10 with encrypted LVM does not boot after upgrade: svgalib: cannot open /dev/mem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515950
<LimCore> so... my ubuntu fails to boot entire day. Same happens for many users
<LimCore> anyone wants to take a look?  bug #515950
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515950 in grub "ubuntu 9.10 with encrypted LVM does not boot after upgrade: svgalib: cannot open /dev/mem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515950
<charlie-tca> LimCore: Please don't mark your own bugs confirmed
<charlie-tca> When they are marked already, many of us don't look at them again for a long time.
<LimCore> charlie-tca: 5 other people on LP confirmed them!
<LimCore> in the question to which I linked, all is written there
<charlie-tca> Then put that in the report, but you still should not mark it confirmed in status
<LimCore> why not?
<LimCore> other people confirmed them
<charlie-tca> bug-squad policy is to never confirm your own bugs
<LimCore> its not my bug
<micahg> charlie-tca: first line under confirmed in the status wiki page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/286906
<micahg> oops
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 286906 in xulrunner "provide and support a top-level library package for libmozjs (Was: Unable to use libmozjs.so in an application, because of library path problem.)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<micahg> Another reporter has experienced the same bug, this can come in the form  of a duplicate bug or a bug comment
<LimCore> sigh
<micahg> charlie-tca: as i understood it, confirmed ones own bugs was on a second system
<micahg> not changing status based on another duplicate bug or comment
<LimCore> Asked by Zaki Akhmad  on on 2009-11-10
<LimCore> he reported that,  I just confirmed it
<LimCore> and converted to bug
<charlie-tca> micahg: did you look at the bug in question? LimCore filed it, LimCore commented on it, LimCore changed status to confirmed
<micahg> LimCore: that does look bad...
<LimCore> no
<LimCore> Zaki Akhmad asked it
<charlie-tca> I see nothing that says anyone else touched the bug
<micahg> LimCore: I didn't say wrong...I said looks bad
<LimCore> LimCore converted question to bug
<LimCore> 3 other bug commented it
<LimCore> 3 other people commented it
<LimCore> charlie-tca: how about reading my bug report fully, and noticing a link to the question with comments from multiply reporters?
<charlie-tca> If it is from a question, why wasn't the question converted back to a bug?
<LimCore> it was! I did it
<charlie-tca> Oh
<LimCore> duh
<LimCore> as I written there...
<LimCore> LimCore  wrote 6 hours ago: Confirmed in the original question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+question/89461
<micahg> charlie-tca: maybe Q's converted to bugs should import comments?
<micahg> like going the other way
<charlie-tca> I don't know, but reading the report, I see "The original reporter had the problem after upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic." But the original reporter that I can see is the person that filed the bug, LimCore
<thekorn> not a good idea, IMHO, because comments on Questions might contain some chatter which is not relevant to an bugreport
<micahg> LimCore: you should have put in the description about converting from a question
<micahg> charlie-tca: I think it was an honest mistake
<charlie-tca> that may be, but it still looks like the same person reported it, commented, and confirmed it. That was my original point.
<LimCore> micahg: .......
<LimCore> micahg: I DID EXACTLY THAT
<LimCore> are people blind today or what ;) LimCore  wrote 6 hours ago: Confirmed in the original question: [url]
 * charlie-tca is half-blind everyday
<micahg> LimCore: no, that was a comment
<LimCore> some other dude reported it (as a Q)
<LimCore> then peoople reported it too
<micahg> it should have been in the original bug description...
<LimCore> also after upgrades of kernel
<thekorn> "This bug was originally described in qustion blabla, following the discussion on this question I decided to convert it to a bugreport. Original description by boobar. <here comes the description>"
<thekorn> something like this would make things more readable
<LimCore> done
<LimCore> if we are done with the beurocracy, how about setting importance (medium?) and figuring out how to fix that :)
<micahg> LimCore: great, thanks
<thekorn> LimCore, why medium? just because there a four people having this issue?
<thekorn> LimCore, also: have you checked if this bug has already been reported before you created this new one?
<thekorn> LimCore, maybe bug 500884 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500884 in grub2 "Kernel 2.6.31-16 failed to install correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500884
<vish> anyone know where is upstream for > Bug #386819
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 386819 in system-config-printer "cups can not delete all waiting jobs at once?" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386819
<vish> "There is no bug supervisor for System Config Printer. This means that there is nobody upstream we can notify about this issue. " hmm??
<charlie-tca> But all my xfce upstream bugs have that message, too. It isn't always true.
<charlie-tca> Wonder if you could ping Till about it? He seems to be the one with the most knowledge about printers/etc
<bdmurray> https://fedorahosted.org/system-config-printer/report/3
<om26er> if a bug is to add an application to universe. what should be done for it?
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/516161
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516161 in software-center "miksoft mobile media converter + easymp3gain into software center" [Undecided,New]
<jpds> om26er: Change to a [needs-packaging] bug.
<om26er> jpds, and make it ubuntu task?
<jpds> Yep.
<bcurtiswx_> seb128: i think Bug #516168 should be assigned to Ubuntu Desktop team since it's Ubuntu specific.. would you take care of that?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516168 in empathy ""Use message indicators" is not understandable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516168
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, no
<bcurtiswx_> seb128:  its not upstream..  where should it go then?
<seb128> bcurtiswx_, where it is now seems fine
<bcurtiswx_> seb128: alrightie, thx
<seb128> np
<strycore> Hi
<strycore> This default response https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Freeze%20during%20boot%20or%20shutdown%20screen needs to be updated for Lucid users
<strycore> I'm going to do it, I just wanted to make sure the modifications are ok
<strycore> This is the modified message I posted in a bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/516024
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516024 in ubuntu "system does not shut down" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> strycore: indeed, the old response is still for grub-legacy, thanks :)
<yofel> strycore: bug didn't you have to hold 'Shift' pressed to get to the grub menu? (I always have the menu enabled so I'm not sure)
<yofel> s/bug/but
<strycore> I'll have to check that
<hggdh> pedro_: please count me in in helping on the bugsquad revamp
<bcurtiswx_> pedro_: same here
<qense> pedro_: in case the mail wasn't enough: same here
<pedro_> hggdh, bcurtiswx awesome folks! thank you
<pedro_> qense, yeah we got it, thanks ;-)
<hggdh> :-)
<qense> good
<pedro_> the more hands we have the better
<pedro_> we're supposed to set the expiration date to ~half of the team
<hggdh> I agree, this is going to be, er, exciting
<pedro_> so if only 30% of those re apply , it's going to be well... like hell
<pedro_> heh
<qense> exciting indeed
<bcurtiswx_> it will be the "most fun we can have with our pants on" :P
<qense> I already get way too much e-mail everyday
<micahg> pedro_: you can add me too, but I can't promise how much I can help
<pedro_> there's not too much to check though so shouldn't be hard
<Pici> ww/24
<Pici> er, thats not the command I wanted.
<qense> yeah, fortunately the requirements are small and easy to check
<pedro_> micahg, awesome ! thanks
<pedro_> I was really surprised to see that ~half of the team didn't even signed the CoC
 * hggdh was not *that* surprised. But a bit disapointed, though.
<yofel> I was more surprised on how many joined the team and never did anything...
<pedro_> would be nice to do the same exercise with teams like ubuntu-testing
<qense> it's disappointing to see how few people actually read and follow the documentation.
<pedro_> yeah like ~48 % with 0 karma is pretty disappointing
<micahg> pedro_: if you could also prepare a stock reply for people that apply but shouldn't be accepted, that would be great
<yofel> pedro_: a question: *how exactly* can we help here?
<pedro_> micahg, i'll do that and put it on the wiki page
<micahg> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> yofel, it's basically: check if the members who apply for renewal fit all the new requirements , if they do approve the membership and if they don't well don't do it
<pedro_> yofel, nothing more complex than that
<yofel> ok, easy enough :)
<pedro_> indeed ;-)
<qense> :P Since I joined the papercutters and subscribed to the Nautilus package I'm flooded with bug mail.
<bcurtiswx_> we can reject them if they don't meet requirements.. but we'd try to inform them of what needs to be met..
<qense> yes
<qense> Stock reply, anyone?
<bcurtiswx_> how are we proving they've read How To Triage?
<yofel> qense: didn't micahg propose that just now?
<pedro_> bcurtiswx, that's tricky to check, but if they say so that's enough
<micahg> yofel: yep :)
<qense> ok
<yofel> good :)
<bcurtiswx_> pedro_: if only the world worked on word of mouth alone :P will do :D
<micahg> pedro_: is there a way to comment when petitioning?
<qense> I'd say: karma > 0 and if so, reasonable triaging results
<pedro_> remember that we have the ubuntu bugcontrol team for asking complex questions regarding triague ;-)
<hggdh> yes. The idea is *not* to replace bug-control
<pedro_> oops i was missing the "all new members/renewals need to send an email to the bugsquad list"
<bcurtiswx_> qense: can we search through bug comments easily for the specific launchpad members requesting membership?
<micahg> does this help with the mentorship as well, or are these people unmentored?
<qense> bcurtiswx_: bugs.launchpad.net/~username ?
<bcurtiswx_> qense: yes DUH
 * bcurtiswx_ walks in shame
<BlackZ> hi pedro_ ;)
<bcurtiswx_> aww i made him shame quit
<hggdh> micahg: the bugsquad is not required to be mentored
<pedro_> micahg, well if they plan to join the bugcontrol team, for sure ;-)
<pedro_> hola BlackZ!
<hggdh> qense: it is time, is it not?
<micahg> k, so the new bugsquad is supposed to be a more qualified version of bugsquad, but still at your own pace, unmentored
<qense> hggdh: yes, the time has come
<qense> ;)
<hggdh> qense: I am there
<qense> thx
<micahg> pedro_: are we setting expiring membership as well for the new bugsquad after reapplying or is it forever?
<bcurtiswx_> ok, going home.. see me on bcurtiswx when i get there
<hggdh> folks -- whoever would like to cheer for qense, he is applying for membership now on -meetings
<qense> bye
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh: aww, is he early on?
<qense> nah, probably not
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: difficult to say, depends on who else is there. He may jump
<bcurtiswx_> maybe i'll make it home b4.. and i'll give ya a cheer
<bcurtiswx_> gonna drive like a maniac.. ok j/k.. bbs
<qense> that would be great, but please drive careful! :D
<qense> I'm not worth it!
<pedro_> micahg, the subscription period is set to 1 year on the team, but we can change it to be something like 3 months and after that 1 year
<pedro_> what do you guys think about that?
<pedro_> we have a similar setup for the bugcontrol team
<qense> I agree with a short first period. A lot of people leave the first month and this makes sure we don't keep too many of those ghosts in the team.
<yofel> +1
<hggdh> +1
<micahg> +1
<qense> +1
<pedro_> ok cool ;-)
<hggdh> LOL
<qense> darn! unstable themes are dangerous!
<vish> qense: nice karma you got goin ;)  "9999" next up 10000 :)
<qense> yes, maybe I should take a screenshot of that
<qense> Appropriate for a Membership request, don't you think?
 * micahg doesn't remember anyone else's karma being mentioned in applications, but mine...
<micahg> it was a little joke in my approval blurb
<qense> They just check if your karma isn't very low.
<bcurtiswx> qense: went yet?
<qense> no, I think I'm up next
<hggdh> yes. the EMEA is always fast
<qense> Are other boards slower?
<hggdh> yes, some are. Quite more so.
 * bcurtiswx ROFL @ -meeting
<qense> :P
 * bcurtiswx congrats qense
<qense> thank you guys
<hggdh> you see. *Very* fast...
<micahg> congrata qense
<hggdh> welcome in
<qense> I'm happy
<bcurtiswx> welcome in
<bcurtiswx> we all were when we wer ein your shoes
<bcurtiswx> were in*
<hggdh> indeed
<qense> you were there to support me, but it wasn't needed
<cjohnston> congrats qense
<qense> thank you all
<pedro_> congrats qense!!
<hggdh> my pleasure, qense
<pedro_> just saw the email ;-)
<bcurtiswx> we need an initiation.....
<bcurtiswx> ok maybe not
<qense> that was a lot quicker than I expected
<bcurtiswx> you slid through there faster than the bobsledders will in a week or two :P
<hggdh> and now, a question for all: anyone used weechat *and* Lucid? I am packaging weechat GIT on my PPA
<bcurtiswx> what is weechat?
<hggdh> (and coreutils GIT, also)
<hggdh> a command-line IRC client/server
<qense> I have not
<qense> Isn't IRSSI the hardcore IRC client?
<hggdh> yes irssi is considered the hardcore IRC client. But I (personally) do not like it, and found weechat to be easier
<bcurtiswx> i never used it.. thats why im using xchat-gnome
<qense> so am I
<qense> I also use gedit, no vim or emacs
<hggdh> oooohhhh, no vi or emacs, ooooohhhh
<hggdh> everytime I try gedit, I end up CTRL/something, and messing the text
<qense> I know, I'm one of those bad youngsters. The new generation doesn  use CLI!
 * hggdh has just been reminded of age ...
 * hggdh spits the denture while ROFL, and has to get it cleaned before reuse
<qense> I hope I didn't hurt your feelings too much!
 * micahg feels old after looking at qense's age on the wiki
<qense> I got sent the job description for the GNOME contractor Canonical was looking for. That was funny.
<hggdh> my sons are older...
<hggdh> apply...
<qense> I don't have the time
<charlie-tca> hggdh: you do know weechat in lucid is up to date?
<charlie-tca> I have used it with no issues yet
<charlie-tca> Is that going to be a newer version?
<charlie-tca> Congrats, qense
<hggdh> charlie-tca: yes, this is the next version. Lucid has 0.3.0, and the GIT is at 0.3.2
<qense> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> hggdh: Great! Let me know when it is ready, okay?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: will do. I have been using it with no issues so far, but it is still under development
<charlie-tca> I been bouncing back and forth between weechat and xchat. Xchat don't work right in lucid, though
<hggdh> I tried xchat for quite some time, but it was breaking on encrypted conversations
<charlie-tca> I can use it with ssl, at least
<qense> I'm off, bye guys!
<LimCore_> some meeting today?
<LimCore_> about people leaving
<LimCore_> Im reporting serious bugs for like 2 years now (3+ outside ubuntu) how can I be on bug controll to faster process some reports
<hggdh> LimCore_: see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/
<vish> hggdh: which ML has this discussion been going on?
<vish> regarding bug squad
<thekorn> vish, ubuntu-bugsquad
 * vish scratches head... searches lp for bug squad ml
<hggdh> brbb, reboot
<thekorn> vish, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2010-February/thread.html
<vish> thekorn: thanks :)  i was looking for it here > https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<thekorn> right, the team is still using the old(ish) list.ubuntu.com ML, maybe we should consider moving the ML to launchpad as part of this reorganisation process
<vish> yeah , mailing kinda eats/delays mails sometimes
<vish> mailman*
<yofel> thekorn: indeed, wasn't there some discussion about this on UDS too? (Or maybe I'm mixing something up...)
<yofel> it would make it easier to check if someone is subscribed to the ML too...
<yofel> hm, pedro isn't here :/
<charlie-tca> yofel: this gives the details - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Specs/SpecialisationWithinBugcontrol
<vish> hmm , I'd be glad to help too ,
 * vish doesnt see pedro around :(
<vish> ah , he's back
<yofel> yep, at the bottom
<vish> pedro_: i can help with the renewals too :)
<yofel> pedro_: do you know if someone has thought some more about moving the bugsquad ML to launchpad?
<pedro_> hello vish!, cool thanks
<vish> np..
<pedro_> yofel, we did thought about that during UDS, i'm waiting for the response of some launchpad folks so the movement can be smoothly
<pedro_> but yes, that'd be nice
<yofel> it would make checking if someone is subscribed to it much easier...
<Dan_E> bugs
<Dan_E> bugs
<hggdh> ?
<vish> Dan_E: hi.. need help filing bugs ? or want to triage bugs
<pedro_> where where? :-)
<vish> lol
<yofel> ^^
<Dan_E> just seeing if i could send to the channel. some are having trouble
<Dan_E> sorry
<vish> Dan_E: you can use !test factoid
<vish> !test
<ubot4> hrm?
<Dan_E> k
<charlie-tca> Might need to have a registered nick now?
<hggdh> are we +r?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<yofel> hm, we're +Ccntz
<charlie-tca> not it then
 * yofel goes checking what that means for ircd-seven
<hggdh> well, there is that, also, we are now -seven
<yofel> hm, you can't send messages to the channel from the outside, but should be fine otherwise. If ircd-seven isn't acting up
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca - generally, we don't set desktop bugs (ie, those in https://edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs) to triaged until they've been forwarded upstream, if they're an upstream issue. otherwise, they will just sit around in launchpad for years until somebody looks at them again
 * charlie-tca slaps head; he knew that, but screwed up
<chrisccoulson> (i just noticed you set bug 498366 to triaged)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498366 in gnome-screensaver "built-in X.Org screensaver always activates in Xubuntu after 10 minutes" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498366
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca - no worries ;)
<charlie-tca> Why is that a package bug?
<charlie-tca> that is an issue in xubuntu 9.10, what does packaging have to do with it?
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca - did i say anything about packaging? gnome-screensaver is one of the packages we look after on the desktop team. so, we wouldn't set it to triaged until it's been forwarded upstream
<chrisccoulson> although, in this case, it's not clear what the issue is yet (or if there is a bug at all)
<charlie-tca> It hasn't worked in xubuntu since karmic 2
<kklimonda> hmm, no idea where to ask so here it goes: I've created files !a !b !_j and j - then I've listed files sorted by name - why is !_j after j and not after !a and !b?
<bcurtiswx> so how do I reply to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/462994 ??
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 462994 in telepathy-mission-control-5 "Account details unremovable." [Low,Invalid]
<kklimonda> I don't understand how would someone expect removing package to remove his own configuration but I guess I'm just too used to Linux and not used to Windows..
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: is the bug that if mission control is running when files in home directory are deleted it recreates them at shutdown?
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: or that --purge doesn't remove files from home directory?
<bcurtiswx> i am not 100% sure, but it appears that way... actually both may happen and i think were commented on
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx: removing ~/.mission-control/ was enough for me to remove accounts - after I've logged out and logged in I had to create new account in empathy
<kklimonda> hmm..
<kklimonda> oh well
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-03
<mrand> kklimonda: it appears that ls looks beyond the prefixed special characters and sorts by first non-special character... so sorted order, for example is:   a  _a  !a  !_a  #a   b _b  bash produces same results as /bin/sh    What is interesting is that you're sorting expectation is correct on a  SunOS machine: a b _a _b !a !b    Don't know what else to say.
<kklimonda> mrand: my expectation was actually that ! goes first :)
<mrand> yeah, mine too
<hggdh> mrand, yes it does
<LimCore> ubuntu is aimed at Human beings right?
<LimCore> not at computer geeks or linux pros?
<mrand> I have it backwards on SunOS, btw.
<kklimonda> what's funny is that mc sorts it "as expected"
<LimCore> this philosophical question is regarding bug #506980 - where I think we should make ubuntu behave as expected by majority of computer users
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506980 in glipper "Clipboard is broken. Gnome must include glipper by default" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506980
<kklimonda> (as expected being probably the way norton commander and dos navigator has done it in the past - I remember creating !folders to get the listed first)
<hggdh> kklimonda: out of curiosity, what is your locale?
<kklimonda> hggdh: en_GB.utf8
<hggdh> kklimonda: try 'env LC_ALL=C ls
<hggdh>  '
<kklimonda> hggdh: works as expected
<hggdh> yep
<hggdh> this happens when you are localised -- which, BTW, almost everybody is
<hggdh> this is also one of the most common complaints: sort is sorting wrong
<kklimonda> yeah, I remember that but mostly for national characters
<kklimonda> I've actually suspected that it's related to locale but haven't thought of testing with LC_ALL=C
<hggdh> well, yes. But some locales imply a change in sorting order -- are spaces delimiters or not, punctuation marks, etc
<hggdh> or dictionary order, versus collating order
<hggdh> the usual suggestion from upstream is to (1) move to C before doing sort, or (2) complain with your locale decision-making group.
<hggdh> None of which really helps, I would say
<hggdh> kklimonda: also see http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/faq/coreutils-faq.html#Sort-does-not-sort-in-normal-order_0021
<cjohnston> hggdh: do you have a time picked out for your bugs Q&A?
<kklimonda> hggdh: changing LC_ALL to POSIX is fine for scripts but not for people who want different sort by default though
<kklimonda> hggdh: or is there a LC_* variable responsible for sorting alone?
<kklimonda> LC_COLLATE?
<kklimonda> looks like it
<hggdh> LC_COLLATE will work on part of it, yes
<kklimonda> but then national characters are sorted as last :/
<hggdh> cjohnston: I think I had suggested a time to Nigel. I just do not remember what it was...
<cjohnston> ok.. I'll ask him
<hggdh> kklimonda: you cannot win them all. The dice are loaded against us
<cjohnston> the time hasnt been posted yet is why I ask ;-)
<hggdh> cjohnston: oh, OK. Any preferences for TZ?
<hggdh> cjohnston: like late afternoon US, or early morning UTC, etc?
<cjohnston> I don't care.. what is best for you
<hggdh> say 18:00 CST (+00:00 UTC)
<cjohnston> works for me
<cjohnston> thanks
<hggdh> cjohnston: welcome
 * BUGabundo rolls 2 6-sided dice: 6 1
 * hggdh does the same: 6 1
<BUGabundo> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Unclear
<hggdh> loaded dice. Gotta luv'em
<cjohnston> hggdh: question...
<hggdh> cjohnston: shoot
<cjohnston> you are wanting friday our time correct?
 * BUGabundo gets hit by miss bullet
<hggdh> cjohnston: yes. Weekends should get sort of busy from now on
<cjohnston> ok.. so it would be saturday at 0000
<hggdh> but can do other weekdays if needed
<cjohnston> that was why i was asking
<cjohnston> up to you...
<cjohnston> your the boss
<cjohnston> I just need to get the day correct
<hggdh> oh, OK. Saturday 00:00 UTC (Friday 1800 CST -1)
<cjohnston> :-)
<hggdh> ;-)
<LimCore> yey, it took only 30 hours, and my cleanly installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a compatible hardware is able to boot itself \o/ (again). The wonders of today computer, eh? Magic.
<LimCore> but I must say, if not for LP it would remain bricked
<LimCore> guys, give me rights to create FAQ entry
<LimCore> we should make a release note for the systme upgrade making ubuntu un-bootable
<charlie-tca> pedro_: Thanks for the help on rhythmbox. It just got to me today!
<pedro_> charlie-tca, no worries ;-)
<onil> need help: my application windows blacks out frequently for a minute or so leaving other processes also stalled .During this process blinking LED stops blinking and continues to glow.No work can be done during that time till the black screen is gone .PLZ help me over this issue.I m a noob, migrated from windows to ubuntu.
<bcurtiswx> onil: join #ubuntu for help like that.  We deal more with the bugs and triage of bugs. :D
<bcurtiswx> aww, didn't know left.. oops
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: you there?
<micahg> Excellent /o\ :)
<bcurtiswx> ?
 * micahg makes an attempt a a Simpsons reference
<bcurtiswx> oh yeah... IRC can't do that justice
 * bcurtiswx pokes mrburns
<mrburns> yo
<tester01> Hello, I've bug in lucid and I wonder where should I start. the report is ready and I should chose a name for the bug
<tester01> package ecryptfs-utils 82-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade:
<tester01> is what is suggested
<crimsun> if you aren't sure, choose the default
<crimsun> if you can include more succinct details in the summary, even better
<tester01> Ok I'll say it showed up at the end of installer in the dpkg running
<tester01> "the ubuntu installer"
<tester01> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/516417
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516417 in ecryptfs-utils "ecryptfs-utils faild to install or upgrade after fresh Lucid install" [Undecided,New]
<tester01> is the report good?
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> are you saying that ecryptfs-utils is successfully upgraded now (after running apt-get -f install)?
<crimsun> what did you upgrade from?
<crimsun> anyhow, I tweaked the bug title
<kermiac> hi crimsun :) would it be acceptable to ask a bug reporter to test using "paplay" & "aplay" to discover if it is a pulseaudio or alsa issue? I only just found out paplay
<crimsun> kermiac: depends on the install, really. If PA is active, aplay routes through PA and thus essentially has the same semantics for WAV files as paplay.
<kermiac> crimsun: ok, thanks - thought that sounded way too easy :)
<crimsun> kermiac: the recommended approach if PA is active is to use aplay/speaker-test for both test cases: pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2 -Dplug:front:0 -l1 -twav
<crimsun> kermiac: that command bypasses PA and goes directly to alsa-lib
<crimsun> kermiac: to test PA, use: speaker-test -c2 -l1 -twav
<kermiac> crimsun: that's great to know :) tyvm
<crimsun> kermiac: yw
<kermiac> crimsun: I was aware of the speaker-test using PA, but I didn't know about the pasuspender command/option
<crimsun> kermiac: right, that's necessary to avoid races
<maco> but what if you like races? what if you're dale earnhardt jr?
 * maco runs
<tester01> crimsun, I didn't upgrade any thing it was saying that there is an error and it said updating may fix it
<tester01> and it mentioned something about broken dependences
<crimsun> tester01: huh, odd
<tester01> I want to report some thing in the installer but I want see what is the best to say and where
<tester01> I've noticed that the installer have an update option but once it starts it can't be ended and it has no option to configure the connection or even just to change the ip
<tester01> I'm unable to view report in System Testing. there is an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/368052/
<Kolia> hi
<Kolia> why is the status of some bugs set as NEW not editable (for example to change it to "confirmed")? Can the reporter restrict the access on it or something?
<Kolia> rah got it.
<adifire> hey, i'm looking to contribute something...i'm a python dev, so prefer those that deal with python..
<vish> adifire: you are looking to fix bugs?
<adifire> well...ya..
<adifire> anything.
<vish> adifire: have a look at this list of bugs scheduled to lucid > https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/lucid
<adifire> vish: ok..
<LimCore> perhaps there will be a day where I do NOT find a new bug in Ubuntu. But it's not today.
<LimCore> even apt-cacher is broken
 * kklimonda shrugs
<LimCore> Bug #516500
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516500 in apt-cacher "apt-cacher sometimes dissallows to download given packages untill cache is fixed. Failed to fetch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516500
<LimCore> added versions info
<LimCore> we are the upstream for it right? it seems to miss option to auto re-download corrupted or half-cached packages
<kklimonda> LimCore: I think debian is the upstream here
<LimCore> ah
<LimCore> it was a while since I used daily applicatins for example for windows.  But afair it seemed there where less bugs typically
<LimCore> was there some talks about conference or action related to coding quality standards in ubuntu and/or open source recently?
<LimCore> here I daily hit new bugs, what ever app I use. It seemes to be worsen since 9.04/.10 - but perhaps Im just using more applications and in more advanced fields
<kklimonda> perhaps
<thekorn> bugs are not bad
<LimCore> yes, for example dragonflies are quite cute
<thekorn> you know what: I maintain one product with no bugs, there is only one reason why it has no bugs, because noone is using it
<LimCore> other then that, there are really really bad
<tester01> hello, System Testing got broken after Lucid update
<tester01> should I report this. now after selecting to test sound and disk drive it bypass sound test
<tester01> I wonder where to report bug related to Lucid. here or in #ubuntu+1
<kklimonda> on launchpad
<tester01> *bugs
<kklimonda> launchpad is the only place to report bugs - they tend to get lost when reported on IRC
<tester01> I know that I want to see where to discuss it before reporting
<kklimonda> I guess that #ubuntu+1 is better for that - here we discuss how to triage bugs and similar topics
<tester01> ok, thank you
<gnomefreak> i just sent him here :(
<kklimonda> :)
<gnomefreak> system testing?
<tester01> yes
<gnomefreak> an error by chance?
<tester01> no it just pass some tests
<gnomefreak> tester01: you are better off filing that in Launchpad
 * gnomefreak should take own advice, maybe someday ill learn ;)
<davmor2> gnomefreak, no you won't
<gnomefreak> im not sure if im going to report kernel bug but im going to update maybe someone already fix it
<gnomefreak> be back in a minute or 5 need smoke and coffee
<davmor2> gnomefreak, how do you smoke a coffee :D
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Severity1> hi guys
<Severity1> im new here
<duncan-nz> New Question: what's the package responsible for keymaps? Setting them and keeping them working. I have a recurring problem, so I need to change the affected package from ubiquity to something more appropriate. Bug #513018 is the bug I'm working on.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513018 in ubiquity "ubiquity forgets the set keymap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513018
<duncan-nz> I promise I've tried to work this out myself.
<Severity1> is this correct? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/516305
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516305 in ubuntuone-client "Cannot connect to ubuntu one" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> anyone recall the command to check if you are using 3D?
<yofel> gnomefreak: 'glxinfo | grep render' ?
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks i have to install mesa-utils than run it
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks i guess i dont have 3D and likely not going to get it for a while
<vish> Severity1: looks good , now subscribe to the bug report and, you can mark the bug "incomplete" leaving a message saying "We are marking as incomplete awaiting a response to comment 2"
<Severity1> roger! :) this is exciting ;P
<Severity1> thanks vish
<vish> np..
<Severity1> vish, how do i leave amessage
<vish> Severity1: ah , I meant leave a comment :)
<Severity1> i see :)
<Severity1> yay \o/
<Severity1> can you check if everything is in place for that bug?
<vish> Severity1: neat , looks good , thanks for helping out :)
<Severity1> no problem thats my first one :)
<Severity1> thanks for helping me vish :)
<vish> Severity1: you can comment and change the status as one step , by clicking on the current status in the yellow line and then choosing a new status in the revealed drop down box. and you can add a comment while changing the status at the same time
<vish> np..
<Severity1> i see thanks for that tip :)
<ascheel> problem regarding mouse-clicking in Karmic 9.10, multiple PCs.  My laptop was an upgrade 9.04 to 9.10.  My desktop was a fresh 9.10 installation.  Both PCs, I frequently have a problem where my clicks register in the wrong window.  If I try and resize, maximize, minimize, close, or drag the title bar, another window (usually the one I was just previously using) is affected instead and sometimes moves to the location of my mouse.  Anybody else s
<ascheel> I apologize if this is not the appropriate place to ask this question.
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<vish> ascheel: kindly file a bug , from terminal use the following command >   $ ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ascheel> Running it.  :)
<ascheel> Done, good sir/madame
<ascheel> Thanks a lot, it's submitted.  I appreciate the help.
<ascheel> bloody hell that's a lot of information that ubuntu-bug collects.  Very nicely done!
 * bcurtiswx_ pokes mrburns
<mrburns> hey bcurtiswx_
<bcurtiswx_> mrburns: hi, i assume from your e-mail you are still interested in Bugsquad mentorship?
<mrburns> yeah i am
<bcurtiswx_> mrburns: ok, I've just approved you into the mentorship program.  welcome
<mrburns> thanks
<bcurtiswx_> The first things that you will want to read over and get accustomed with are the following three pages, with the first one being the most important.
<bcurtiswx_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<bcurtiswx_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<bcurtiswx_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<bcurtiswx_> The first page can seem like a lot of information.  Thats where I come in.  The first step is to try to understand the different things on HowToTriage and ask any questions you may have to me... whether it be in here or by e-mail
<bcurtiswx_> If you are really feeling interested, and want an answer quicker than I may be available.  The users in this room will be just as helpful as myself.
<mrburns> ok thanks
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, dako is my other mentee..
<bcurtiswx_> mrburns: once you think you have a general idea on whats going on.  Let me know and the next step will be working on triaging a few basic bugs.
<bcurtiswx_> mrburns: for now, feel free to ask my any questions you have :D, this isn't one of those "you have to do it now now" but whenever you get confused lemme know
<bcurtiswx_> okay, on another note: mrburns: are you living in the Washington, DC Area?
<mrburns> no i live in michigan
<bcurtiswx_> ok, i know it was a longshot.. (some people lie about their location on launchpad)
<hggdh> heh
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh: no laughing :'(
<BUGabundo> I don't even know whati have in mine
<BUGabundo> prob just Portugal or something
<bcurtiswx_> qense: nice ubuntu member ID :P
<qense> do you have a member ID?
<bcurtiswx_> look
<qense> ah
<qense> the cloak
<bcurtiswx_> yup
<qense> Yes, that's nice. :)
<bcurtiswx_> BUGabundo really lives in australia... just "says" portugal
<BUGabundo> most of has in here have cloaks
<bcurtiswx_> yeah, its getting that way
 * BUGabundo does a /whois *
<qense> wildcars don't work
<BUGabundo> so you say
<bcurtiswx_> my car was wild getting out of the parking lot this morning
 * bcurtiswx_ ends his attempt at a joke from qense's misspelling 
<qense> Cars are troublesome when they're wild, indeed. But it all depends on how you handle them. If you do it right they'll listen to you eventually.
<bcurtiswx_> the reason it was wild is because of the 3 inches of snow unplowed... and since its VA.. it may be a while before it gets plowed
<qense> Most snow here is gone now, but the country is almost out of salt. It's mostly frozen slush now.
<LimCore> after clean install of 9.10, there is no network icon no no batter icon... what??
<LimCore> on new user
<LimCore> ok I guess it should be main inclusion request on gnome-netowrk-admin ?
<vish> LimCore: the missing nm icon , in the second user is a known bug
<LimCore> vish: yes. but in 1st one
<vish> oh , ok.. I thought this " <LimCore> on new user " meant second user... nvm me :)
<LimCore> I ment on a clean system, with clean fresh new user
<LimCore> btw, trying to install gnome-deskto-environment   reults in problems with brasero and gamin... conflict. know nproblem?
<LimCore> overall I installed alternate ubuntu it seems, and its not so easy to conert it to normal one it seems ;)
<LimCore> after installed ubuntu 9.10 from alternate cd, the netowrk manager should be running? I should be able to run g3 modem?
<kklimonda> LimCore: have you installed ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<LimCore> installing it said nothing is to be done;  so installed gnome-desktop-env. it gaved the warnings above but eventually both icons work now (after re-login...)
<Severity1> ping vish
 * hggdh sometimes wonders about life, the universe, and everything
<vish> Severity1: heya
<vish> hggdh: feeling down? ;)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: 42
<hggdh> vish: not really down, but getting ready to fly to Illinois -- and temps there are right now on a balmy -4C
<Severity1> heya vish can you look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/516305
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516305 in ubuntuone-client "Cannot connect to ubuntu one" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> let me know if you would like to watch the original BBC highhicker guide to the galaxy
<BUGabundo> hggdh: at least its better then chicago -32 and no car
<hggdh> BUGabundo: this is the answer to the most important question, but there are disageements on *which* is the most important Q
<BUGabundo> ahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> you remember the lines from head?
<BUGabundo> WOW
<hggdh> BUGabundo: I will not rent a car... customer's office is about 1 mile (1.6 km) from hotel
<BUGabundo> "so I will spend building a computer better them me, to calculate the answer to that questio"
<hggdh> BUGabundo: well, everybody has a bible-like book to look at. Mine is from Douglas Adams
<BUGabundo> ahahaah
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> mine are 3 volumes of Murphy's Law
<hggdh> and Asterix, of course
<BUGabundo> must re-read them one day
<vish> Severity1: you can mark as fix released.. use this response > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change
<BUGabundo> forgot some nice corolaries
<vish> Severity1: note , set status as "fix released"
<hggdh> BUGabundo: oh, there was a nice one, written by a Brazilian -- The Cow Went To The Swamp --, or how to speak real bad English without effort
<Severity1> vish, roger! :)
<hggdh> Severity1: as a rule of thumb, everytime you change Status or Severity, please also add a comment explaining why you are making the changes
<Severity1> kay added the comments and changed to fix released
<Severity1> so fix released means? it is fixed by a patch? an update or something else?
<vish> Severity1: this case an update , or reinstall ;)
<Severity1> i see
<Severity1> okay thats my first bug ever
<hggdh> Severity1: usually Fix Released is for when a specific, known package/code change resolved the issue (and it is known *which* change was it). BUT
<hggdh> Severity1: sometimes an upgrade will fix the issue, and we cannot determine what changed
<Severity1> i see same as this bug
<hggdh> Severity1: the first bug we never forget. Mine was, er, let me see, ah,
<Severity1> you forgot!
<Severity1> ;P
 * hggdh runs away fast ;-)
 * yofel remembers the first bug he filed, but not the first one he triaged :P
 * Severity1 first bug filed was for laptop-mode-tools
 * vish might be the only one who doesnt remember about the first bug :(
<hggdh> one must qualify 'first bug'. My computer-related first bug was about 35 years ago. Who would really remember?
 * vish ah , well,  i hggdh for company ;p
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> jeez, getting my backup done, after 3 weeks... right now a tar.gz is at 20G, and growing.
<Severity1> it wasnt really a bug more of like a feature request
<hggdh> er, sorry, 29G
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> Severity1: time to change nick to Severity2 ?
<Severity1> lol
<BUGabundo> FOO
<Severity1> probably but i like Severity1 more
<BUGabundo> welcome bddebian
<Severity1> it reminds me of my first day at work
<BUGabundo> my 1st ubuntu but?
<BUGabundo> no idea what it was
<bddebian> Hi BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> do idea how many I have reported either
<BUGabundo> probably a bazinga of them
 * BUGabundo hides TBBT joke inside
<BUGabundo> is there even a away to check lp
<BUGabundo> for oldest user bug ?
<vish> BUGabundo: reported bugs
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> nice, feeling a bug to allow to see oldest bug
<BUGabundo> for historic reasons
<hggdh> for Ubuntu, my first bug reported was in 2006, or thereabout (when I moved in from SuSE)
<BUGabundo> my oldest bug in lp https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/80592
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 80592 in ubuntu "mini.iso (netboot) how to resume?" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BUGabundo> here is the query, place nick : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&search=Search&field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INVALID&field.status:list=WONTFIX&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status:list=FIXRELEASED&field.
<qense> The first bug I reported was bug 67760
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 67760 in ubuntu "Root is automaically logged in in the recovery mode." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67760
<qense> BUGabundo: ours were both invalid. :P
<yofel> mine was bug 280188. Has a somewhat nostalgic feeling to it ^^
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 280188 in libgtkada2 "libgtkada2-bin : trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/gdialog', which is also in package zenity" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280188
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<BUGabundo> qense: ahhh novice :D idealism
<qense> yofel did report a valid bug! :O
<yofel> :D
<BUGabundo> qense: never mind... he is _strange_
 * BUGabundo ducks
<yofel> lol
<BUGabundo> to get a HIGH and so recent bug
<yofel> BUGabundo, qense: have a cookie :D
<BUGabundo> dude you just been that long around ?
<qense> cookies!
<BUGabundo> bazinga
<BUGabundo> by 2008 I already had over 1k bugs filed :\
<yofel> BUGabundo: well, I'm using ubuntu since feisty, used SUSE for a while before that, and I'm testing Ubuntu since intrepid beta ;)
<BUGabundo> started in 5.04
<BUGabundo> used 5.10 a bit
<BUGabundo> 6.06 for a few months
<qense> 5.10 ftw!
<BUGabundo> then started my way to +1 with 6.10 beta 1
<qense> It's the only two-CD release I've ever got.
<BUGabundo> when we still had 2 betas ROFL
<qense> yeah, I remember that
<BUGabundo> we have a WALL filed with old CDs
<BUGabundo> even mac
<qense> It was necessary back then. ;)
<yofel> hey, lucid will have 2 betas again ;)
<BUGabundo> 1st support reply: "No, sorry." from Colin
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> will it ?
<BUGabundo> really
<BUGabundo> ?
<yofel> BUGabundo: the schedule says it will
<qense> The current releases work much better than the first few.
<qense> Compared to Dapper, Karmic is a super LTS
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> no, NO NO NO
<BUGabundo> I have like 5 critical bugs with it
<BUGabundo> 3G modems, wubi kernel updates, audio, bright
<BUGabundo> funy enough most of this popup after or around beta
 * BUGabundo hates what comes after FF
<qense> Like I said, compared to Dapper, karmic is a super LTS.
<qense> Look at the low number of issues!
<BUGabundo> or tired of reporting ?
<BUGabundo> new users give up
<BUGabundo> or blog about it
<yofel> uh... that depends, I'm still cleaning up left-over reports from the karmic alpha days...
<BUGabundo> no more experinced users , reporting bugs
<BUGabundo> yofel: ahahaha
<qense> Experienced users report bugs better.
<qense> And we could indeed use more people actively working on where it hurts most, in something like AdoptionTeams!
<qense> Anyone interested in forming a new one for a part of the desktop?
<qense> Just do it! :D
 * BUGabundo steps back and fakes he didn't listen
<Severity1> gnyt everyone thnx for help
<JaguarWarrior> Hello
<JaguarWarrior> I was wondering if someone could help me out a little with kubuntu
<JaguarWarrior> Maybe this is not the channel for asking help? :P
<JaguarWarrior> Is it for reporting bugs only or for asking help as wellN
<qense> JaguarWarrior: The support channel is #ubuntu (or #ubuntu-{countrycode}. This channel is for discussing bugs and provide support to the people who process them. You could ask bug specific questions here as well, though. Just keep in mind that general support should go to a different channel.
<JaguarWarrior> Alrght, I'l head to @ubuntu right away then. Thanks
<qense> yw
<alex_mayorga> Hi, how I report bugs to sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-jdk?
<BUGabundo> sun-java6 ?
<thekorn> congrats qense !
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, I tried ubuntu-bug on all them and it says is not a legit package
<yofel> alex_mayorga: if you're using lucid then yes, as sun-java6 was removed
<micahg> was it offically removfed finally?
<yofel> micahg: well, it's not in the lucid repos...
<micahg> nice
<BUGabundo> WHAT???
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> damn
<micahg> openjdk
<BUGabundo> well I have an app that refuses to work with it :(
<micahg> BUGabundo: file a bug :)
<vish> yeah , i noticed that too...
 * vish wonders how BUGabundo missed it ;p
<BUGabundo> busy busy vish
<BUGabundo> to tell the truth I didn't miss it
<BUGabundo> I catched it in debian
<qense> thekorn: thanks!
<pedro_> LimCore, in case you didn't know it, you need to send an application in order to join the Ubuntu BugControl team, more info at -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<alex_mayorga> so what about the jre, is now icedtea?
<alex_mayorga> in any case Ubuntu is shipping JRE and JDK with security vulnerabilities
<alex_mayorga> 6 must be bumped to 1.6.0_18
<alex_mayorga> trying to report it, but can find my way around :(
<yofel> alex_mayorga: 6 what? sun-java6 will not be available in lucid
<alex_mayorga> yofel, but it is in karmic and all previous versions
<yofel> alex_mayorga: then you can still report a bug from LP directly
<BUGabundo> yofel: and it *still* was there
<BUGabundo> I have it installed
<micahg> or on a previous release
<BUGabundo> very tricky to handled security updates now
<alex_mayorga> and java 1.6.0_16 has a number of CVEs
<micahg> alex_mayorga: it's in multiverse anyways
<BUGabundo> $ java -version
<BUGabundo> java version "1.6.0_17"
<BUGabundo> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.7) (6b17-1.7-1ubuntu1)
<BUGabundo> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode)
<micahg> community supported updates
<BUGabundo> sun-java6-jre:  Installed: 6-16-1
<BUGabundo> time to check $ galternatives
<micahg> alex_mayorga: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<mrand> BUGabundo: if you're using it on Lucid, it isn't from the official repo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=sun-java
<alex_mayorga> lucid 64 bit "current"
<micahg> alex_mayorga: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing bugs at Launchpad.net
<micahg> mrand: it was there, but it was removed
<BUGabundo> mrand: I don't have any other source for it, and yes, im running lucid
<alex_mayorga> and seems there's on lucid a little too https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/sun-java6
<BUGabundo> mrand: $ apt-cache showpkg sun-java6-jre | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/368426/
<alex_mayorga> bug 477812 is it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477812 in sun-java6 "Security update for Sun Java JRE 6: update 17" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477812
<alex_mayorga> and I agree with comment #14 on it
<micahg> alex_mayorga: it's community supported...you're welcome to work on the upgrade
<mrand> BUGabundo: what about apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre ?
<micahg> mrand: it was removed from archive last week
<mrand> ah.  ok.
<micahg> mrand: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+changelog
<BUGabundo> mrand: $ apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/368428/
<charlie-tca> mm, I wonder if that is because you had it installed when it was removed from the repository? The only one in synaptic now is javadb
<alex_mayorga> micahg, I know my contribution for now is yelling in awe on #ubuntu-motu for now :(
<micahg> alex_mayorga: I have it on my list if I have time, but I doubt I'll get to it before Lucid is released
<alex_mayorga> so what would lucid use to run applets?
<alex_mayorga> I wonder if Oracle buyout of Sun had anything to do with the removal from Lucid BTW
<alex_mayorga> micahg, I might as well package it over the weekend if somebody holds my hand ;)
<micahg> alex_mayorga: the hardy update was done already,  you can use that as a blueprint
<BUGabundo> yeah no firefox plugin now
<charlie-tca> Can't you use open-jdk and icedtea plugin?
<BUGabundo> there's none
<BUGabundo> at least not in my system alternatives
<micahg> BUGabundo: there will be soon
<BUGabundo> ok
 * micahg needs to have it build against xul192 which needs to get into the archive still
 * BUGabundo will have to do taxes soon
 * issyl0 wants to get bug triaging again.
 * vish heh , we have a cool channel that reads members minds ;p
<bcurtiswx_> dako3256: hows the HowToTriage page coming along?
<zoot365> I installed Gap, now I can't access my Gimp toolbox.
<zoot365> it looks like a wacom problem.
<robert2> hello all, need help if anyone is available
<micahg> !question
<ubot4> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<robert2> unsure if i'm in the correct area. i updated when i started up, and my display settings changed. i'm unable to see enough of my display to correct the problem. i assume i'll have to fix this through the terminal
<LimCore> say what?? sava jun 6 will be removed from Ubuntu 10.04 all togeather? but apps need it
<persia> LimCore: Um, which apps?  I thought that was all fixed.
<LimCore> lol sava jum
<LimCore> sun java.
<LimCore> persia: freenet complains
<LimCore> actually this is really sad. Ubuntu/debian fail to simply provide a good jre.  Debian Lenny had this exploitable (libexpat) java, now ubuntu again starts problem (apps stronly recommend original sun's java afaik)
<micahg> LimCore: openjdk
<micahg> LimCore: sun certified openjdk
<micahg> LimCore: also, not will, but already has been
<LimCore> afair still it complained... well I will ask the devel and then we can think
<micahg> LimCore: if you find packages depending on it in Lucid, I would think a bug should be filed against the package to migrate to openjdk
<LimCore> freenet doesn't have a package, afair upstream says to use best original sun 6 java. But I will double check
<LimCore> btw, we could pack freenet, it should be quite trivial, just depen on java jre, then there is a .jar file.. thats basically all
<micahg> LimCore: if the license is fine, you can file a needs-packaging bug
<LimCore> it sure is :)
<micahg> k
<zoot365> I installed Gap, now I can't access my Gimp toolbox.  It looks like a wacom problem.
<zoot365>  do I need to install Linux Wacom Tablet Project?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-04
<LimCore> Ah, fresh day :)  Perhaps today will be a day without finding a bug?  Well, not today! Just 2 hours into new day, and I already have  nvidia-freezes-computer-on-VT-switch. Cheers :)
<kklimonda> LimCore, not much we can do about nvidia
<kklimonda> LimCore, have you reported it anyway?
<LimCore> Im going to whip you up excelent bug report for this
<kklimonda> don't forget to mention it on nvnews :/
<LimCore> bug #516861
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516861 in xorg "[Karmic][nvidia] VT switch cause segfault error 4 in nvidia_drv.so. Related to pulseaudio?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516861
<LimCore> bam!
<Severity1> \o
<tester01> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/215078 how to help with this
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 215078 in xchat "xchat disconnect then reconnect loses channel info" [Low,Incomplete]
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<hggdh> morning, thekorn
<thekorn> hggdh, good evening
<om26er> there are many gwibber bugs that dont exist in the development release 2.29.1(its not yet in lucid) should I mark them fix committed?
<persia> No.
<persia> Please leave them "Triaged", so that we can be sure to still see them if the newer upstream doesn't make lucid.
<persia> They may help provide an argument for an update.
<om26er> persia, ok
<om26er> btw the new interface brings gwibber to the next level
<hggdh> om26er: you can add a comment stating you cannot reproduce on upstream code
<persia> Or, better, a link to an upstream (closed) bug, and a comment detailing the current state of the upstream that closes the bug (released, available in Debian, etc.)
<hggdh> indeed. If you find an upstream bug, and the Ubuntu one does not link to it, then please add it in
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/215078
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 215078 in xchat "xchat disconnect then reconnect loses channel info" [Low,Incomplete]
<Damascene> is there any thing to do with this?
<vish> Damascene: try #xchat .. they might help
<Damascene> yes, you are right. but the bug is not even confirmed but its duplicate is
<om26er> Damascene, then mark it dup
<Damascene> I did
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icewm/+bug/270019
<Damascene> what about this
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 270019 in icewm "Arabic support in icewm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Damascene> why it's incomplete
<om26er> Damascene, its confirmed
<Damascene> I confirmed this but what about triaging. is it something that should be done by you or what
<vish> damn , missed om26er ... :s
<BUGabundo> mOrnInG
<om26er> before marking a bug fixed should I change its importance(if its undecided)?
<om26er> sorry got disconnected was I answered?
<BUGabundo> noone
<BUGabundo>  was going to say, it's a good praticse
<LimCore_> please set priority High or Critical for bug #474327 - as it can lead to destroying partitions on hard drive(!) and massive data loss, for many users using encrypted swap
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 474327 in cryptsetup "/lib/cryptsetup/checks/{un_,}vol_id should fail if vol_id from udev is not available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474327
 * LimCore_ pokes Hobbsee  persia with critical-error-poker
<LimCore_> for 3 months now, users can apparently have a random partition overwritten on harddrive if they for example upgrade ubuntu and change order of hard drives attched to PC
<jpds> LimCore_: Talk to slangasek about cryptsetup bugs.
<LimCore_> but why is priority still not set? this bug destroys user's partitions.. seems reall high/critical
<vish> hmm , if anyone sees om26er , could you ping me? he seems a bit too trigger happy turning down all papercuts as feature requests :(
<LimCore_> how is open source better, a critical bug destroying user data, and as usuall, more talking then coding/fixing
<hggdh> LimCore_: slow down, please. This is *not* a security bug. It has the potential to be destructive, though
<LimCore_> hggdh: yes, it's a critical, not-security bug
<LimCore_> (still it can motivate users to disable crypt swap, and that one IS security, but its not so important how it is concerned for now)
<LimCore_> hggdh: slow down? Critical bug for 3 months seem slow enough. I think it is very nice when someone (like me occassionally ;) have iniciative to swiftly JUST FIX some tings!  (instead of taling and talking and taaalkin like NATO or something)
<LimCore_> patch to fix the above bug will be ready in a moment.
<hggdh> LimCore_: I do not see it as a critical issue. I agree it should be High, but this is it.
<LimCore_> hggdh: it will overwrite a random partition, always, if only you 1) used ecnrytpted swap  2) changed ordering of hard drives (like, added a 2nd hard drive)
<hggdh> no, not like added a new harddrive: *changed* the ordering
<LimCore_> hggdh: yes, added a new harddrive: *changed* the ordering
<LimCore_> hggdh: as the reporter says, read entire description
<hggdh> no... adding another harddrive will not cause it. I read it. I am afraid you also read it, but did not quite see the catch.
<hggdh> i.e.: old drive (alone) == sda; old drive is taken out (or a new is added, with priority): old drive == sdb, new drive == sda. This is a change in ordering
<LimCore_> if I have old hard drive as sda, and I add a new one, the new one can be sda, so it will get nuked - in example you boot up ubuntu after attaching friends hdd and ater merly booting uubntu you shred his C: partition
<LimCore_> in either case, if you connect/reconnect hard drives, you may up end with Ubuntu nuking some of your partitions, if you upgraded to ubuntu where no_vol_id is missing, right?
<hggdh> yes. This is why I marked it High.
<BUGabundo> if I want to put something like "handle SIGPIPE nostop noprint" on gdb permanently, is there a config file I can use?
<hggdh> .gdbinit?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> let me try
<nigel_nb> hggdh, around?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: around
<nigel_nb> hggdh, do I have to worry about closing the bug squad team?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: what do you mean?
<hggdh> oh, if you will be booted out?
<nigel_nb> not everyone gets kicked out..am i rejct?
<nigel_nb> right
<hggdh> no, you will keep in, as long as you follow the basic rules (CoC, doing bug work, etc). And we will validate these that follow the rules.
<hggdh> and you *do*
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> just checking....
<hggdh> good to check
<nigel_nb> hggdh, I did something insanely stupid at home, got kicked from my router.. ;)
<hggdh> LOL
<nigel_nb> I set a mac filter
<hggdh> even if you wire in?
<nigel_nb> and forgot to set my own MAC as allow
<nigel_nb> well, the trouble is the router is in my friends room
<nigel_nb> and he's on vacation (locked the door too!)
<hggdh> usually you can set a MAC on your interface
<nigel_nb> yeah, but wifi does not lemme in, I have to wait for him to come back and wire in
<hggdh> well, edit your wireless connection, and set an acceptable MAX
<hggdh> s/MAX/MAC/
<nigel_nb> hggdh, LOL, I set all MAC as blocked
<hggdh> oh.
<hggdh> er
<Severity1> nigel_nb, i had that same problem too
<hggdh> you are dead ;-)
<nigel_nb> hggdh, yep!
<Severity1> hard reset did the trick and i reconfigured it again ;P
<nigel_nb> its funny.. with wifi at home, I'm going out side and paying extra for accessing internet
<hggdh> nigel_nb: look at it from another angle: your router is now very secure
<nigel_nb> hggdh, so secure that even I can't access it ;)
<hggdh> yes, this is the price of absolute security
<nigel_nb> Severity1, wish I could do that ;)
<nigel_nb> hggdh, hehe
<Severity1> lock out the users
<Severity1> but now if ever that happens imma use my cellphone to access its webui
<nigel_nb> Severity1, webui...hm.. lemme see if that works
<hggdh> only if you authorised external admin access
<Severity1> hggdh, correct
<nigel_nb> I did
<nigel_nb> but now, I dont knw the IP
<BUGabundo> nigel_nb: forge your mac to be the same as one of the router ports
<nigel_nb> !fail
<BUGabundo> DUH
<ubot4> Factoid 'fail' not found
<nigel_nb> bah
<BUGabundo> or telnet into it
<Severity1> nigel_nb, theres a pinhole button on your router try doing a hardreset press it for 10 secs. but note that it will reset all settings
<nigel_nb> Severity1, well
<Severity1> nigel_nb, usually its 192.168.1.1
<nigel_nb> if I could hard access router physically, I can access the webUI through wire
<nigel_nb> I can't access it physically :(
<Severity1> lol
<nigel_nb> at least not until 10th
<Severity1> haha so webui or telnet it is
<BUGabundo> I bet you learned that the *hard* way
<nigel_nb> BUGabundo, yes I did
<nigel_nb> now I've become a wifi security expert :p
<BUGabundo> and one more freby: always keep a cable close by
<BUGabundo> not yet
<BUGabundo> you only become one, once you find a way into the router
<nigel_nb> BUGabundo, I have the cable.  The router is in a locked room to which i dont have the KEY!
<BUGabundo> I get that
<nigel_nb> its so frustrating lol
<BUGabundo> but you should keep a *connected* cable
<nigel_nb> ah, that way
<BUGabundo> does it have *any* MAC in the list?
<BUGabundo> or none at all?
<nigel_nb> nope
<nigel_nb> none
<BUGabundo> ping of deaft my trip it to reboot and lose configuration
<Severity1> borrow a lappy from a friend
<LimCore_> easy question, I apt-get source xxx,  dch -i,  fixed a bug in the source,  and now what?  how to make .patch to be send to LP or something
<Severity1> did you do mac filtering?
<BUGabundo> or some kind of wifi arp atack
<Severity1> omg nigel_nb this is a good opportunity to do pen testing
<nigel_nb> LimCore_, running lucid?
<LimCore_> BUGabundo: cut the lan cable outside the room and be MITM? ;) (didn't read entire log)
<nigel_nb> Severity1, pen testing?
<LimCore_> nigel_nb: bug is in karmic
<Severity1> penetration testing!
<nigel_nb> Severity1, LOL
<nigel_nb> LimCore_, fixed in lucid?
<LimCore_> no
<LimCore_> fixed by hand (trivial)
<nigel_nb> then you need to get the lucid source I think
<nigel_nb> and debuild -S and generate debdiff
<BUGabundo> dude we are sooo geeekkk
<BUGabundo> just pick lock his room
<nigel_nb> BUGabundo, haha
<BUGabundo> you do  have a _good_ reason for it
<BUGabundo> being stupid , that is
<nigel_nb> BUGabundo, well that is planned for 2morrow ;)
<nigel_nb> I thought of that first
<BUGabundo> ahahahaha
<BUGabundo> ohhh you are not GEEK enough
<nigel_nb> I have already asked a locksmith to take a look ;)
<BUGabundo> l33t would crack the router with a spare key in the drawer
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> you are going PRO and everything
<BUGabundo> MUAUAU
<nigel_nb> hahaha
<nigel_nb> LimCore_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<nigel_nb> LimCore_, thats what you need :)
<Damascene> what is the meaning of triaging
<BUGabundo> Damascene: placing a bug in a way that dev can just work on it
<BUGabundo> more or less
<BUGabundo> but you get an idea
<vish> Damascene: giving importance to something , so that the people  working on it know what to prioritize
<hggdh> LimCore_: better to use pull-lp-source in the future (instead of apt-get source)
<hggdh> OK. be back in 30 min
<Damascene> ok thank you :)
<charlie-tca> Damascene: you should take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/ToTriage
<e-jat> anyone can help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/368887/
<LimCore_> added the trivial patch to fix High bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/474327
<LimCore_> btw, should I had used UTF-8 chars in changelog?
<ubot4> LimCore_: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/474327)
<kklimonda> LimCore_, yes
<Firewire2002> hi, i use ldaps for user authentication with several ldap servers, but it doesn't accept the ssl cert of the first server in ldap.conf, if i substitute the first with the second server in the config, then it will accept the cert of the second server
<Firewire2002> the ssl certs are all correct, ca cert is also included, it accepts all certs of each server, but not of the first one, no matter which server is the first one
<Firewire2002> I can't find a report on bugs.launchpad.org about this issue, is there anything known about this issue?
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icewm/+bug/270019 acn some one triage this
<ubot4> Damascene: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/270019)
<ToniKi> -._|¯|_|¯'--> que mierda
<hggdh> ?
<vish> hggdh: any idea why this bug was closed? Bug #424315
<ubot4> vish: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/424315)
<hggdh> vish: looking
<vish> are bugs which have not been sent upstream to be closed as invalid?
<hggdh> vish: no, they should not
<vish> om26er has been closing a few bugs like that :( ,
<hggdh> we will talk with om26er about that. But this sounds like a wrong close
<hggdh> (it is probably an excess of willingness to help, coupled with being new to the process)
<vish> yeah ... :(
<bcurtiswx_> anyone here know what channel to go to for wiki problems?
 * vish is having to double-check his bugs
<vish> grr.. lp and its oopsies
<bcurtiswx_> vish: om26er is making a few mistakes with empathy bugs too.. def needs to be chatted with
<vish> bcurtiswx: heh , and he does a lot of bugs in one day ;) thats a lot of double-checking ;p
<bcurtiswx_> vish: that much I know.. :'(
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: #ubuntu-website?
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh: will try, ty
 * vish chuckles at #lp topic >  "Launchpad is feeling unwell but should be fully recovered real soon now" ;)
<hggdh> heh. Graveyard call to a doctor: "Dr, I feel bad" -- "What do you feel?" -- "I fell unwell" -- "well, take two aspirins, and come to my office tomorrow morning"
 * bcurtiswx_ kicks wiki.ubuntu.com
<bcurtiswx_> can you report bugs for wiki.ubuntu.com on launchpad?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx yes
<bcurtiswx_> BUGabundo: what to report against?
<BUGabundo> website
<bcurtiswx_> just so I don't think it's me
<bcurtiswx_> go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DCTeam and rename it to DistrictOfColumbiaTeam
<bcurtiswx_> anyone?
<vish> bcurtiswx: done
<bcurtiswx_> REALTY?!?!@ALFON#P$(*Y#
<bcurtiswx_> why the F&SD* did it say the page already existed?
<vish> bcurtiswx: you wanted to rename the page or the title :s
<bcurtiswx_> the page...
<vish> hmm.. , i changed the title :s
<bcurtiswx_> i want to rename the PAGE :P
<BUGabundo> you can't, I think
<BUGabundo> no privs
<bcurtiswx_> BUGabundo: huh?
<bcurtiswx_> why does it say it doesn't exist?
<vish> bcurtiswx: it doesnt say that... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistrictOfColumbiaTeam
<vish> bcurtiswx: just copy paste to new page ;p
<bcurtiswx_> but i'd rather have all attachments come with it
<vish> bcurtiswx: _all_  , there is only one ;)
<bcurtiswx_> shh :P
<bcurtiswx_> ok, did the "hard" way
<BUGabundo> the not so lazy way, you mean
<bcurtiswx_> the wiki offered an option.. i took it
<bcurtiswx_> doesn't mean i'm lazy
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<vish> bcurtiswx: what option? how do you rename?
<bcurtiswx_> under "more actions"
<bcurtiswx_> you should see an option for "rename page"
<vish> ah , thanks..
<charlie-tca> But you probably need to be a wiki administrator for that option
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: thats what I told him
<charlie-tca> different wording
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca: it should be blocked if you cant use it tho
<charlie-tca> I don't think any option is blocked just because you can't use it, is it?
<BUGabundo> file a bug
<BUGabundo> :P
<bcurtiswx_> if you arent logged in, it doesn't let you click on "rename page"
<charlie-tca> hggdh: help with weechat?
<charlie-tca> I seem to be missing most of the shifted letters in lucid; using from the repositories
<hggdh> charlie-tca: upper/lower?
<charlie-tca> hggdh: upper
<charlie-tca> It's like ABCFGJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
<charlie-tca> any idea?
<charlie-tca>   
<hggdh> charlie-tca: this does not sounds like a weechat issue...
<hggdh> and I ran 3.0 for a while, with no problems. Did you change your input method?
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of. Maybe I will remove/purge and reinstall it.
<hggdh> try to right-click (or left-click, if you are left-handed like I am), and see if you have an option to change input methods
<hggdh> reason is I did something like that some time ago, and got my keyboard completely messed up (on weechat)
<hggdh> and it happened I had changed the input method
<hggdh> ola pedro_  -- yes, the bird sang true for you ;-)
 * pedro_ hugs hggdh
<pedro_> hggdh, so awesome dude ;-)))
<pedro_> hello there charlie-tca!
<pedro_> charlie-tca, got any further comments on that funky rhythmbox bug?
<charlie-tca> hello, pedro_
<charlie-tca> No, and haven't heard anything from the reporter, either
 * hggdh hugs pedro_ 
<charlie-tca> pedro_: thanks for asking ;)
<pedro_> charlie-tca, boo i was having a good time with him, he seems to be *terrible* lost
<hggdh> pedro_: indeed. I was quite surprised
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it wasn't so good where I sat.
<pedro_> hehe :-P
 * pedro_ go search for more comments
<pedro_> buu no more comments :-(
<pedro_> bug 508546
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508546 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox not allowing 16-character lastfm password" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508546
 * pedro_ will ping him just because
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that is the one. Still waiting for the response
<pedro_> i don't know what is he trying to do, but it's getting funnier
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> A little help with bug 484954 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484954 in gdm "In lieu of /etc/X11/Xorg.conf , I am not able to set my monitor to 1280x1024 . I would prefer not to "hack" it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484954
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it is a valid bug, but I don't think the package is right, at least.
<charlie-tca> It just confused me completely
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca - i'm not sure, but gdm is definately the wrong package. it has nothing to do with display configuration
<chrisccoulson> (i only read the first few sentences though)
<chrisccoulson> i don't really have time to read his life story ;)
<charlie-tca> I read a couple of paragraphs, and got that part.
<charlie-tca> But I can't quite figure out what he is trying to report
<chrisccoulson> me neither
<chrisccoulson> i find it difficult when people write paragraphs of information like that
<charlie-tca> Maybe I will save it and try tomorrow when my brain is fresh
<chrisccoulson> heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-05
<Severity1> hi need help should i mark a duplicate bug confirmed or fix released? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/515153
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515153 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One gave error attempting startup (dup-of: 455544)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [High,In progress]
<yofel> Severity1: ususally just leave it as it is, duplicates don't have a status on their own
<persia> Well, they do, but we completely ignore them, so changing them doesn't matter :)
<Severity1> okay so i will just mark it as incomplete?
<yofel> persia: well, yeah, but after marking it as a duplicate you can't edit the status, so...
<persia> Well, you can, but it's pointless :)
<Severity1> so just leave it as is?
<yofel> persia: true
<Severity1> and what about this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/516596
<Severity1> do you think what i did here is good?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516596 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "can't connect this morning (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bdmurray> actually a duplicate's bug status and importance aren't editable
<Severity1> bdmurray: i see
<persia> Well, there's a workaround, but at that point it's just hacking the process.
<Severity1> persia: so what should i do with it?
<Severity1> this problem is fixed o a newer version of U1 but still in the proposed ppa
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> any reports of updates to 9.10 leaving users without network?
<BUGabundo> with recent upgrades?
<BUGabundo> both wifi and wired ?
<yofel> Severity1: as it's fixed in -proposed I would say it's fixed in lucid, so fix released is ok IMO
<persia> Severity1: Leave duplicates alone :)
<Severity1> persia: what do you mean by leave duplicates alone?
<Severity1> i shouldnt touch them or just leave them as incomplete?
 * persia was confused, and reads 516596
<persia> If a bug is a duplicate, check to make sure the master bug is properly triaged, and otherwise ignore them.
<Severity1> okay :) i see the point
<Severity1> thanks persia
<persia> For 516596, make sure the version that the user installed has made it all the way to -updates (from -proposed) before marking Fix Released.
<persia> If it hasn't made it yet, the status is probably better as Triaged until it has.
<Severity1> when you say made it all to the -updates youe mean the package version is in -sync with the latest updatest for his distro version?
<yofel> persia: that's not the karmic status but lucid, and it should be long fixed there
<Severity1> he uses karmic and the latest package for karmic is 1.0.2 but in the proposed the latest package is 1.0.3
<Severity1> and many fixes has been introduced to 1.0.3
<yofel> Severity1: yes, but the main bug status is always for the devel release (lucid right now) and there it's 1.1.0, so it should be fixed there
<Severity1> so for now this bug report is good
<yofel> I would leave it like that
<yofel> but next time it would be nice if you would post a comment *why* you're changing the bug status ;)
<Severity1> yofel: thanks i will keep that in mind :)
<persia> Do we *know* it's fixed in lucid?
<yofel> I didn't check it, but as it's a requirenment for a SRU in -proposed that the bug is fixed in lucid I would say yes
<yofel> or someone ignored the procedure
<persia> I just like to check.  If that's the case, then it's just a matter of checking the status in karmic.
<persia> I'm more than happy to open a karmic task and set the right status if the investigation is done.
<jpds> bug #1
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 16 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 212)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
 * jpds pets ubot4.
<yofel> hey, new ubot back, thx jpds :D
<Severity1> yofel, persia here is the proposed package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<persia> Right, so the correct status is probably Fix Released for lucid, and Triaged for karmic
 * persia fiddles
<Severity1> so ishould mark it as Triaged?
<Severity1> imma check with the guys in #ubuntu-one just to make sure
<jpds> yofel: Go and warm its caches. ;)
<BUGabundo> \0 morninguetto
<nigel_nb> morning BUGabundo
<nigel_nb> BUGabundo, I PICKED THE LOCK!! :)
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> looser :p
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> charlie-tca, ping
<charlie-tca> nigel_nb: pong
<nigel_nb> charlie-tca, with the closing of the LP team and stuff
<nigel_nb> I wa wondering if its time for a "how to triage" class again
<nigel_nb> a training of all members who might be booted out but want to stay on
<charlie-tca> It might be a real good idea to have one, within the next month.
<charlie-tca> Of course, many are not going to do anything anyway.
<nigel_nb> charlie-tca, true, but we should extend our support as much as possible
<charlie-tca> true enough. Who set the last one up?
<nigel_nb> charlie-tca: bdmurray, I think.
<charlie-tca> Could get with pedro and hggdh and set one up, I think
<charlie-tca> Got any dates in mind?
<nigel_nb> the entire month is wide open.. only some 3 sessions in classroom
<nigel_nb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/
<nigel_nb> charlie-tca, get together with pedro and hggdh and decide on a date.  Then, PM cjohnston or pleia2.
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will get with them.
<nigel_nb> thanks :)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I am back
<nigel_nb> hggdh, hey
<nigel_nb> hggdh, ah, well, I took an hour
<nigel_nb> hggdh, I was hoping we could have a few "how to triage" classes for members who were kicked out and were not sure where to start and all that
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes, we can
<nigel_nb> hggdh, probably spread across different TZ's so everyone gets a chance to attend a class
<hggdh> nigel_nb: and don't worry, I was/am also busy ;-)
<nigel_nb> hggdh, :)
<hggdh> np
<nigel_nb> hggdh, so I'll leave you guys to figure out date and time
<nigel_nb> and let someone from classroom team know
<hggdh> nigel_nb: np
<hggdh> bdmurray: ^^^
<nigel_nb> hggdh, I'm gonna crash onto bed
<nigel_nb> hggdh, just PM pleia2 or cjohnston once you're ready with date and times :)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: will do
<hggdh> bdmurray: can you renew my membership to bugsquad?
<bdmurray> hggdh: done.
<bdmurray> bug 517145
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517145 in bandwidthd (Ubuntu) "Script did not pass --debconf-ok to ucf on configure (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517145
<hggdh> bdmurray: thank you (for all)
<charlie-tca> pedro_: checked out the rhythmbox bug? Turned out the password was invalid, heh :-)
<pedro_> charlie-tca, i haven't yet!
 * pedro_ looking
<charlie-tca> bug 508546
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 508546 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox not allowing 16-character lastfm password (affects: 1)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508546
<pedro_> charlie-tca, *awesome* hahaha!
<pedro_> i need to bookmark this bug
<charlie-tca> What a deal!
<vish> anyone seen om26er yet ?
<hggdh> vish. Heh. Now that you are looking form her/him, s/he is not in anymore ;-)
<vish> :( , I'm having to reopen his bugs
<vish> hggdh: he's gone rogue ;p
<persia> Ugh.  We don't usually get that from someone in bug control.  Do we have any mechanism for control?
<bdmurray> vish: what has happened?
<vish> bdmurray: hmm , if a bug has not been sent upstream he just closes them as invalid :(
<bdmurray> vish: do you have an example?
<hggdh> persia: no real mechanism for control, except feeback
<persia> hggdh: Well, it may be worth having a means to remove someone from bug control for bug abuse, if we don't already have that.
<vish> bdmurray: Bug #395108 , /me currently upstreaming , but there are more
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 395108 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Allow alphabetical sorting of bookmarks in Nautilus (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395108
 * vish argh lp search could be better ;p
<persia> What's incomplete about that bug?
<thekorn_> but most interesting question in such cases is: why are such mistakes made, is there some unclear documentation somehwere etc
 * persia isn't convinced it's a documentation issue in this case, but agrees that it may be an interesting question
<bdmurray> persia: but that wouldn't change anything they could still mark bugs as invalid
<persia> Hrm.  True.  I'm just thinking carrot / stick, but it doesn't actually address the issue.
<vish> thekorn_: i think since we mark un-upstreamed bugs as incomplete , he imagines them to expire too
<persia> I'm not sure we should be marking un-upstreamed bugs as incomplete.
<persia> That doesn't seem to send the right message to submitters.
<vish> persia: i agree , but someone mentioned that upstream might end up asking for more info , so we can rather mark it as incomplete just in case...
<persia> Let's not.  In the case that upstream *does* ask for more info, it's interesting.  in the case where they don't, it is embarassing to use that we weren't able to determine anything.
<persia> Plus, as a submitter, when my bug is incomplete, I either want to add more information to make it complete, or give up on submitting bugs because it's not possible to have them complete.
<qense> om26er is very active in hundredpapercuts
<hggdh> I agree. I would rather keep yet-to-be-uptreamed bugs as Confirmed, and mark them Triaged once upstreamed. If upstream asks a question, the OP will see it (or we relay), and can answer
<vish> hggdh: yay...this incomplete always made me queasy :D...  maybe the wiki should be updated?
<qense> I thought the preferred status for bugs that need forwarding was Confirmed.
 * micahg thought triaged with an upstream task,,,
<qense> I've never read anywhere that an unforwarded bug should be Incomplete.
 * persia either
 * vish neither , but was told here ;)
<vish> qense: Bug #434650 , ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 434650 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "different keyboard shortcuts for the same functions (dup-of: 25446)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434650
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 25446 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Copy and paste with control + c / v (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/25446
<qense> where?
<qense> vish: Is that the right bug report?
<vish> qense: "firefox is not part of gnome project so they make their own decisions."
<qense> ah, it's a dup
<qense> vish: Is this about om26er, or about marking bugs Incomplete when they need forwarding?
<vish> qense: nah , i was just pointing this bug  , since some of the papercuts his reasons are kinda funny :)
<qense> ah
<qense> Well, maybe someone should have a talk with him.
<vish> qense: one bug he marked as invalid since the title had the word "should" ,
<qense> Huh? That doesn't make much sense.
<persia> I've discussed some of his comments with him several times, but the response seems to be most commonly to ask someone else to set "Triaged" after I go to bed.
<persia> On the other hand, he does a lot, and large chunks of it is useful, so I didn't want to block his application.
<vish> qense: Bug #424416
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 424416 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Evolution "Ctrl+S" should save an email as a draft (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424416
<qense> persia: That's indeed the problem. He does a lot of work for papercuts. However, it's hard when he doesn't listen. Maybe someone should try to mentor him?
<qense> Vish: Wishlists are papercuts!
 * vish usually has just been reverting several of his papercut status
<vish> qense: that is the problem with papercuts , some might seem like wishlist , but we need to think of the best practices
<qense> We shouldn't have to do extra work because of him. In that case it's counterproductive.
<qense> btw, a lot of reports about nautilus trash crash. Did something change to it lately?
<persia> I think whether things are wishlist or papercut are orthogonal.
<persia> Wishlist just means it's not actually broken, but could be better in some way.
<persia> Papercut just means it's easy and annoying.
<persia> Lots of papercuts happen to be wishlist, but neither all papercuts are wishlist nor are all wishlist bugs papercuts.
<vish> yeah
<qense> I tend to mark usability issues that hinder people as Low, but that differs per triager.
<persia> qense: That matches our guidelines :)
<qense> I try to comply to them. ;)
<persia> But consider something like the following: When I'm using the foo application, I'd like to be able to save things directly to remote sources, rather than only the local filesystem.
<persia> This would require migration to some vfs (gvfs, gio, etc.), rather than just using regular filesystem calls.
<qense> Which is a lot of work.
<persia> Well, maybe.  Depends on the code.
<persia> I'll argue that it's both wishlist and potential papercut.
<persia> If it happens to be a lot of work, then the papercut is invalid.  If not, it isn't.  Needs investigation.
<qense> I agree with that.
<brunogirin> hi, I recently filed a couple of bugs against OpenOffice (bug 510133 and bug 514686). I'm happy to take ownership of the bugs, forward them upstream, etc but I'd need someone to independently confirm them first, can anyone help?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510133 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "Additional host-only network settings lost after host restart (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510133
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514686 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "List formatting partially lost when saving as RTF (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514686
<brunogirin> sorry, I meant bug 516069 rather than 510133
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516069 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Elbow connector adjustment lost when pasting drawing from Draw to Writer (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516069
<charlie-tca> is 516069 and bug 482268 dups?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482268 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "connector loses track of position (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482268
<charlie-tca> nvm, look different to me
<brunogirin> charlie-tca: it may be related but it's not the same, in the case of 516069, the connector can be selected and adjusted in Draw, it just loses its adjustment when pasted to Writer
<charlie-tca> Yup, I caught it after I asked. Tried to save you some work, there. 516069 done
<brunogirin> charlie-tca: thanks! I'll test in the Sun version of OO before forwarding upstream
<charlie-tca> The other one, I have to research. There is a bug on rtf format in openoffice and abiword that may cover it.
<charlie-tca> brunogirin: Thank you for helping. Every bit helps
<brunogirin> charlie-tca: no prob, I've got a vested interested in making OO better as I use it all the time :-)
<qense> brunogirin: Hello! How're you doing? Encountered any problems with triaging?
<brunogirin> qense: Hi Sense! Not much for now as I haven't had time to do much triaging this week (real life and work taking over)
<charlie-tca> brunogirin: 514686 done
<qense> Real life deserves priority -- well, most of the times. ;) If you do have a question, I'll be here.
<charlie-tca> one possible dup noted
<brunogirin> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> you are welcome. Thanks again for helping
<hggdh> oh boy... there I go again... timeouts on LP
<yofel> bug 517619: installation error without DpkgTerminalLog ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517619 in ubuntu "package linux-headers-2.6.31-19-generic 2.6.31-19.56 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517619
<qense> hggdh: the database problems again?
<hggdh> I do not think so, I was looking at the busquad team
<hggdh> but who knows what this actually does...
<qense> they are now directing all read-only DB traffic through the two master DB servers as well, rather than the slaves, iirc
<hggdh> that's what I understand also -- which should minimise the TOs, but force a bit of delays due to congestion
<xteejx> Hey guys!!
<xteejx> This X driver testing thing at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/ProprietaryDrivers/WeeklyProgram ... what are we meant to do, it doesn't actually say. I'm guessing we just install Lucid from daily ISO and run it and see if the proprietary drivers work? It says about test results, etc though I'm confused....
<qense> xteejx: I think you'd better ask that in #ubuntu-testing since we're the bug triagers, not the testers.
<xteejx> no probs qense, this is my usual channel being a triager, thought this was mainly QA :)
<qense> xteejx: we even had a main QA channel! It's at #ubuntu-quality, although I have to say that I don't see much activity in there.
<xteejx> probably why it doesn't show up for me heh
<xteejx> thanks qense
<qense> yw  :)
<xteejx> :)
<charlie-tca> xteejx: there is a test case for the video cards that we should be using
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Where is that?
<charlie-tca> looking
<xteejx> thanks :)
<xteejx> charlie-tca: I see it now, had to click 'All' on the Filters...must be abug
<brunogirin> qense: if I file a bug, nobody confirms it but someone who found it on launchpad sends me an email to say he's got the same problem, does ti qualify as a confirmation?
<hggdh> as long as you copy the email in the bug, yes, it qualifies
<qense> that's true, but you have to ask permission to copy the mail in the bug.
<brunogirin> qense: ok, I'll try to get confirmation first
<qense> brunogirin: it's not that important, it's just that I've been told that it is illegal to publish a conversation with someone without prior consent, unless you're a journalist and the conversation is newsworthy.
<brunogirin> qense: hmmm... not sure if "minor bug in virtualbox" qualifies as "newsworthy" :-)
<qense> that's the problem here :)
<BUGabundo> maybe its not that minor ? :p
<qense> Would an important security bug justify privacy violation?
<BUGabundo> privacy??
<BUGabundo> never!
<hggdh> brunogirin: qense is correct -- there is a privacy issue there. Even if not illegal, we should respect this privacy
<brunogirin> BUGabundo: it's more of an annoyance than anything else, see bug 510133
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510133 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "Additional host-only network settings lost after host restart (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510133
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> now I can see what we are talking about :D
 * BUGabundo will have trouble using LP in low res  lucid nvidia broken driver
<qense> really? I'm having no troubles with it, fortunately.
<BUGabundo> so one bug
<BUGabundo> no comments
<qense> My system just freezes when I use enter the first few minutes after I've booted the system...
<BUGabundo> what so bad about it?
<BUGabundo> it escapes me
<BUGabundo> qense: lucid? X corruption after login in to reboots
<BUGabundo> launched older kernel , got low res
<qense> I did have a few smaller corrupted areas in the top left corner of my screen, but nothing more.
<qense> However, I haven't booted the latest kernel yet.
<BUGabundo> yeah, that's what I saw
<BUGabundo> top left
<BUGabundo> but nothing worked
<BUGabundo> saw some disk IO but REISUB and sysrq+k did nothing
<qense> My keyboard doesn't even have the SysRQ key. :S I hope I won't get a nasty surprise after rebooting.
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I heard that yesterday
<Brucevdk> Hi, I was researching a bug and when searching I came across dozens of bugs titled: "[9.10 regression] HDA power_save=10"  (with different systems obviously), is it common to have regressions be registered/expressed this way?
<BUGabundo> but today everthing was fine
<hggdh> qense: neither does mine, but I found AltPrtScrn to work
<BUGabundo> Brucevdk: yes
<BUGabundo> Brucevdk: crim_sun likes it like that
<qense> hggdh: Thanks, I'll try that when I need it.
<BUGabundo> so it collects data from the user for quick triage
<BUGabundo> he usually closes them after a while
<vish> hehe, BUGabundo neat way not to ping someone :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> with the words he tracks, his screen must look like a xtmas tree
<hggdh> qense: it varies from system to system. The best is to get to a VT, and then try some combinations for SysReq-Help
<Brucevdk> BUGabundo: alright
<brunogirin> hggdh: do you need to configure anything for SysRq to work? I've been trying in a VT as you suggested but don't seem to get anywhere on my laptop
<hggdh> brunogirin: theoretically the Ubuntu kernels have sysReq support enabled by default. Finding the correct combination (Alt, or Ctrl, or both)+one of the keys is a pain but...
<hggdh> brunogirin: another way is to find which scancode is expected, and use a keyscanner to find the correct combination
<charlie-tca> yeah, on my stupid logitech keyboard, it is ctrl+alt+sysrq+ , but on my compaq, I don't need the ctrl key
<hggdh> brunogirin: see, for example, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key (not necessarily the best entry, but the first on a Google search)
<brunogirin> hggdh: yes I'm reading that page right now :-) what action would you say is inoffensive when trying out several key combinations? m?
<kklimonda> m is good
<hggdh> or Help
<kklimonda> brunogirin, you can try alt+shift+sysrq (that's from my keyboard :) )
<hggdh> you may need to raise the logging level to get output, though
<BUGabundo> alt+fn+Del on mine
<brunogirin> hggdh: how do you do that?
<hggdh> (I do not remember what it is, but I found I needed it)
<hggdh> syReq followed by a digit from 0 to 9, 0 being minimum logging (like *nothing* output) to 9 being maximum logging
<brunogirin> hggdh: mmm, that sounds like a nice chicken and egg situation: I can only do that once I know what is the SysRq key on my keyboard :-)
<hggdh> if your keyboard is, er, standard (whatever that means) it should be Alt/Ctrl/Fn + PrntScrn/SysReq/Insert/Delete
<brunogirin> ok, will try all of this, next stupid question: if I try with 'h', am I supposed to press the Alt, SysRq and h keys at the same time or can I press Alt + SysRq and h after that?
<charlie-tca> Got to make pretzels out of your fingers
<charlie-tca> all at once
<persia> Or get a *really small* keyboard
<charlie-tca> no, can hold down alt+sysrq, then hit the key
<brunogirin> charlie-tca: found it: AltGr + PrtSc + <key> all at once on a ThinkPad T42, so yeah it'll probably be finger-pretzel time when I need to raise elephants
<charlie-tca> yeah! fun, huh?
<charlie-tca> Mine takes two hands to hit everything. My fingers must be short
<brunogirin> BTW, both OO bugs we talked about earlier are now upstream
<charlie-tca> Great! that was fast work. Thanks
<brunogirin> I'm getting used to the idiosyncrasies of the OO tracker so with every new bug it should be faster :-)
<hggdh> brb in a few. Gotta get back to the hotel while I have a ride. At least will not need to walk in the snow :-)
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca - could you recreate bug 509578?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509578 in tracker (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "tracker indexing seems to halt on "libextract-vorbis.so: undefined symbol : ov_clear" (affects: 3)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509578
<charlie-tca> Not on my system, but I was able to find the existing report on gnome bugzilla, that I linked to
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks. i'm just about to upload a fix for it, but i wanted someone to test something first
<chrisccoulson> it's a hassle for me to test it, because i would have to downgrade my tracker version from 0.7.19
<charlie-tca> Sorry. I just had two reporters in launchpad and one in bugzilla I used. I wonder if the 2nd reporter in launchpad will run the tests.
<charlie-tca> He responded fast with the log files.
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca - it doesn't matter too much really. i'm fairly sure my change fixes it, and i'm sure they will comment back if it doesn't
<charlie-tca> That's great! It is always good when we get enough information to be able to fix things.
<charlie-tca> I'll keep an eye on it.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, well, it would help if i could get it to build now ;)
<chrisccoulson> seems i broke the build system
<hggdh> ah, it was you, then ;-)
 * charlie-tca thinking at least it wasn't me this time...
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> bdmurray: what is your take on bug 430953? Can it be closed wontfix?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430953 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "coreutils man pages are incomplete (affects: 2)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430953
<kklimonda> hmm.. I have a guy whose laptop goes to hibernation after AC is connected. Everything is fine if he boots it with AC plugged in. Any idea how to debug it? I'll ask him to file a bug for now.. it may be connected to gpm or acpi...
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, ^ any input?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - i'm not sure. is this on lucid?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, no - 9.10 on Toshiba A75 laptop
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, what does gnome-power-manager --verbose show when it happens?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, I was going to ask him that but as it's post on a board I've decided to gather more questions first :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, well that would be the first thing i guess
<chrisccoulson> although i'm not sure of any code path in g-p-m that would make it hibernate when you connect AC
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson, he have to kill his working gpm first?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, right
<kklimonda> and it kills session so he'd have to launch xterm first.. blah.. I'll ask him to check daily iso first - it may have been fixed in 10.04 after all by some random update :/
<hggdh> anyone knows of a way to *temporarily* disable the screen saver?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-06
<nigel_nb> hggdh, play a movie in totem ;)
<nigel_nb> or video or music...
<deuxpi> hggdh: gnome-screensaver-command --inhibit
<nigel_nb> bdmurray, ping
<hggdh> deuxpi: and this will survive only for the session? and thank you, BTW
<hggdh> oh, OK, command blocks. So until it is ended/cancelled
<bdmurray> nigel_nb: yes
<nigel_nb> bdmurray, I talked to hggdh earlier... about getting a few sessions on how to triage, now that bug squad has moved to a closed team
<bdmurray> okay
<nigel_nb> bdmurray, can you teach/ask someone to teach and schedule them ?
<bdmurray> nigel_nb: is there a particular time / date that many students will be available?
<nigel_nb> bdmurray, I was hoping we have it at 3 times on 3 dates so that more people from across TZs can participate
<nigel_nb> but otherwise, scheduling is up to the instructor
<nigel_nb> we can advertise it heavily enough to get people to join us to learn...
<bdmurray> I'd prefer to ensure there are a sufficient number of students to warrant a class before just scheduling 1 or 3
<nigel_nb> bdmurray, you want me to check on mail list for interest?
<bdmurray> nigel_nb: that'd be great!
<nigel_nb> bdmurray, I'll do that then :)
<ddecator> can somebody mark bug 515725 as "Low"? (it's a cosmetic issue with an easy workaround)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515725 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Firefox XSL Zoom (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515725
<ddecator> please and thank you
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, ping
<bcurtiswx> nigel_nb: pong
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, Replying to the email ;) I know we have mentorship.  But just wanted to offer a lot of interested contributors a session :)
<bcurtiswx> nigel_nb: not knocking down your idea.  I'm sure others will speak up if they feel differently, If you really wanted to do this you'd have to find a willing teacher and enough participants to make it worthwhile
<hggdh> ddecator: done. I also marked it Triaged, since you linked the upstream bug. Thank you for your work there!
<ddecator> hggdh, thanks, i appreciate it =)
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, actually I asked bdmurray__, he wanted to know if there is an interest in participation
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: hows things going with the reading?
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, that was the point of the email :)
<bcurtiswx> nigel_nb: yup i saw.  I guess my interpretation of the mentorship was for this purpose.  I've been wrong plenty of times before
<nigel_nb> hehe :)
<mrburns> alright i am a little confused by what "new" means cause i see some bugs that are kind of old but yet will marked as "new"
<nigel_nb> mrburns, new = not triaged
<nigel_nb> mrburns, unless a bug is reproducible, it wont move to confirmed
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: yeah he's right.  New is the default state given to all bugs... it has to be seen by a triager before it will get changed
<mrburns> so is that what most of you do look at the bug and see if you can reproduce it
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: not exactly....
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: the basic idea of triage is to look at a bug and see if the bug report has the basic requirements needed to be looked at by a dev.
<bcurtiswx> 1) the steps to reproduce the problem
<bcurtiswx> 2)if its a crash there's debugging information you should gather from the reporter
<bcurtiswx> 3) ubuntu version
<bcurtiswx> if the reporter is using Karmic and past you can have them type "apport-collect <bugnumber>" in their terminal and it will gather the necessary information for the bug from their computer
<bcurtiswx> they may need to install a package, but it informs them after they type that command on what they need to do
<mrburns> oh interesting i didn't know you could do that
<bcurtiswx> but in the apport-collect case the steps to reproduce the problem aren't taken from their computer :P
<bcurtiswx> so you'll still need that most of the time
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: there are two places a bug is going to need to go, once it has all of the information that I have listed above.
<bcurtiswx> if the package involved is developed upstream (this being, debian, openoffice, mozilla, [listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream]) it need to be forwarded upstream
<bcurtiswx> if the package is specific to ubuntu it can be marked as triaged as it's already reported against the ubuntu package
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: are you ready to tackle a bug together?
<mrburns> so if a bug is in a package like debian, openoffice forwarding upstreams passes the bug onto developers that work on specific packages like debian, openoffice, etc
<mrburns> yeah sure
<kermiac> hi bcurtiswx I had a look at the links regarding membership in your reply to the mailing list. The list seems to have grown a lot since I first looked at it a cpl of months ago.
<kermiac> I have now added my name to the wiki, is there anything else i need to do?
<bcurtiswx> kermiac: do you mean mentorship?
<kermiac> yeah, sorry :)
<bcurtiswx> kermiac: the launcpad page, request membership
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/517651
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517651 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Could not connect after I changed all my accounts (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: the first thing you want to look for in a bug is that it has the correct package assigned to it.  What do you think?
<kermiac> ok, done. Thanks
<bcurtiswx> kermiac: you are welcome
<mrburns> is that empathy 2.28.1.1-0ubuntu1
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: you want to read through the description to make sure they aren't talking about a different package than the one they reported against.. (reporters can get packages mixed up)
<bcurtiswx> it's ok if this take a while to get used to.  If you question it at all, don't hesitate to bug someone in this room
<bcurtiswx> or e-mail me if you aren't on IRC
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, you just conducted a learning session right here :)
<mrburns> oh so make sure that the bug is related to their description of the problem
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: yup.  Next you want to make sure that the bug has all the information it needs to be handed off to developers.  Look through my stufff above and let me know if you believe it has all of the information
<bcurtiswx> nigel_nb: yup, you wish for more of a session in a group format, instead of individualized like the mentorship offers
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, exactly!
<nigel_nb> less strain on mentors I'd say
<ddecator> i like that idea. i have a mentor, but him and i operate at different times so it's difficult for him to help me out
<nigel_nb> (I myself am being mentored)
<hggdh> don't you say, nigel_nb :-)
<nigel_nb> hggdh, hehe :)
<hggdh> LOL
<ddecator> btw, how is the mentorship supposed to work? do mentors walk people through bugs or are they more for just answering questions?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: the idea has merit -- it should be as simple as possible, mostly a Q&A-type
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: i wasn't trying to shoot down the idea, i agree it has merit
<hggdh> ddecator: it can work both ways. Usually we show you the ropes, and answer questions
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: i would say yes 1) i think i could reproduce it with the given information 2) there seems to be debugging information like architecture, xsessionerrors, etc 3) ubuntu 9.10
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: I know, I follow you
<hggdh> ddecator: and correct your mistakes ;-)
<hggdh> of course, 'your' does not mean you personally, but all the mentees
<ddecator> hggdh, haha, fair enough. pedro is my mentor but he's on early in the morning (my time) and i'm always on at night so we haven't been able to talk on irc, so i wasn't sure what i was supposed to be doing...i can get up earlier to talk to him, but is talking to a mentor on irc really any more beneficial than asking this channel as a whole for advice?
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: ok, agreed.  The next step is to give it an importance.  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance lists what each importance means.. which do you think applies?
<hggdh> it is pretty much the same, all in all. Another thing the mentor is expected to do is follow your bug work -- can can be done quite easily, by looking at the email generated when you change a bug
<ddecator> ah, simple enough...thanks hggdh =)
<hggdh> ddecator: and, usually, we would rather answer the questions in this channel -- so that all other lurking may benefit
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: i would say low
<ddecator> good point...i'm following bcurtiswx right now to see if i learn anything, haha
<bcurtiswx> ddecator: what do you think the importance should be?
<ddecator> bcurtiswx, that's difficult...i'm leaning towards medium since it seems to be a "moderate impact on a core application" (since empathy is now a default app)
<bcurtiswx> ddecator: " So I deleted all my accounts in empathy and reimported the accounts from pidgin.  And what should I say. Now I could connect to my accounts with empathy again."
<ddecator> bcurtiswx, so does the workaround make it low? i'm not sure it's "easy" since you have to launch another app, adjust the settings there, then import them again...
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: whats your reasoning for low?
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: there is a work around (use pidgin), it doesn't not effect hardware components, not a new feature
<bcurtiswx> mrburns, ddecator: a good rule of thumb is that if you are unsure about the status of a bug, it's safe to set it at medium.  In this case, since we're not 100% sure, and we're tied between medium and low.  We'll set it at medium.. so go ahead and do that mrburns
<nigel_nb> um, bug squad can set priority?
<ddecator> no we can't ;)
<bcurtiswx> ddecator made a good point, it is a core ubuntu app so medium applies
<mrburns> doh
<bcurtiswx> ddecator, nigel_nb: it's been a while, i couldn't remember
<ddecator> no problem bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> ok, so we've decided it's medium
<nigel_nb> :)
<ddecator> once we're in bugcontrol we can
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: the last step would be what?
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: assign it to a developer
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: we don't ever assign bugs as a triager.. but we have to make sure the bug gets in the right hands.. like I stated earlier.  if the package is maintained not in ubuntu it needs to get forwarded, otherwise you're done and you can mark it as triaged
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: how do we tell if it is maintained in ubuntu
<bcurtiswx> type apt-cache show empathy in terminal
<bcurtiswx> read through the output and let me know
<ddecator> see, now i learned a new command...
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: nope
<mrburns> doh
<bcurtiswx> every package provided in ubuntu has Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers
<hggdh> yes... "Original-maintainer" is more important ;-)
<mrburns> oh
<hggdh> but, even then, this may not point to the real upstream
<ddecator> such as if the "section" suggests something different?
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: is there a better way to see which packaged need to be pushed upstream?
<hggdh> you can look at the "Homepage" -- this is usually where upstream can be located
<hggdh> in this case, as a general rule, all Gnome apps are upstreamed to Gnome
<bcurtiswx> mrburns, ddecator: this is a hard task to learn at first.  Once you work with it for a while you'll understand it better.. once again ask in here if in doubt
<hggdh> but sometimes it is really difficult to find where is the upstream
<mrburns> so in this case it is gnome
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: correct
<ddecator> i'm kind of starting to figure it out...i've done mostly work with packages that i know are upstream or not
<hggdh> in these cases, getting the source package may help: (1) there should be a file called ./debian/watch, where the source tarball can be picked; (2) look at the NEWS, README, and other files in the source
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: now there are two ways you can get this pushed upstream.. if you are going through squashing a lot of bugs you can leave a stock reply [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses] asking the user to take care of it..
<bcurtiswx> or you can send it upstream yourself
<ddecator> the latter teaches more =)
<hggdh> yes. But there is more to upstreaming...
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A bug that should be handled upstream" in specific
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: upstreaming is a lesson in itself and will save for another day
<hggdh> if you are going to start upstreaming to a particular package -- subscribe to their mailing list; if they are in an IRC channel, get to it; find out *how* they operate, and try to give them what they like to have on their bugs
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: for now, set the bug to incomplete and leave the reply "Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. The issue you are reporting is an upstream one and it would be nice if somebody having it could send the bug to the developers of the software by following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME. If you have done so, please tell us the number of the upstream bug (or t
<bcurtiswx> he link), so we can add a bugwatch that will inform us about its status. Thanks in advance."
<ddecator> but upstreaming is a good lesson to learn because it is really appreciated
<hggdh> it is not only upstreaming that is important, but doing it *right*. And _right_ is how upstream sees it, not necessarily like us see it
<ddecator> also, did we ever check for a duplicate?
<bcurtiswx> ddecator: not yet.. it's difficult finding dups.. was gonna save that for another day
<ddecator> ok, just wanted to mention it
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: the true "first" thing that you want to do is check for a duplicate.
<mrburns> ok yeah i guess that would make sense
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: for a "hw assignment" I think you should pick 3 bugs that you want.  Then work through the bugs like we did tonight.  Give me an e-mail with links to the three bugs and the different things that you would do to them.  Sound fair?
<nigel_nb> hggdh, a little help
<bcurtiswx> ddecator:  who is your mentor?
<mrburns> yeah sounds good
<ddecator> bcurtiswx, pedro
<bcurtiswx> ddecator: do my hw assignment for pedro as well
<bcurtiswx> nigel_nb: same for you and hggdh
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, I already have plenty :)
<ddecator> bcurtiswx, i've already started work on 4 bugs today and triaged one, but ok haha
<bcurtiswx> nigel_nb: awesome :D
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, I just branched out to small-term patching and packaging
<nigel_nb> s/term/time
<bcurtiswx> ddecator: then pick 3 bugs that you are less comfortable with
<hggdh> nigel_nb: what can I do for you?
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: how did you find that bug?  just search for "new" or pick something a random
<ddecator> bcurtiswx, alright -_-
<nigel_nb> hggdh, a rant....
<nigel_nb> hggdh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/503674
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 503674 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (Ubuntu) "[K8M800]Screen resolution used to be ok in Ubuntu 6, not in 8.04 and later (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete]
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: i focus on empathy bugs http://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx
<nigel_nb> hggdh, last comment.. suggestions on what I should reply
<hggdh> nigel_nb: looking
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: feel free to tackle any bugs that are "new" in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy
<ddecator> just to clarify...is confirming a bug optional for triaging?
<bcurtiswx> ddecator: yes optional
<ddecator> bcurtiswx, well that makes things easier for me o_O
<ddecator> i was searching for bugs i could confirm haha
<hggdh> nigel_nb: this bug is a mess
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: feel free to look at bugs i've triaged for reference
<ddecator> mrburns, just as an aside, i would avoid firefox bugs at first, mozilla has very specific ways they like bugs to be handled
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: ok sounds good
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I think the OP has some valid points
<nigel_nb> hggdh, the priority to low is wrong? (I donno x team's rules)
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: one major thing I forgot.. it's mandatory that all bugs you triage you subscribe to.. otherwise you won't get e-mails when someone replies to a bug
<nigel_nb> hggdh, while he does have some right points, the comments were for setting priority to low
<hggdh> nigel_nb: it sounds correct -- one user affected (even if the OP does not agree)
<hggdh> but the other points are correct. The OP kept on repeating ignorance, and pretty much all suggestions were badly worded in terms of what to do (expecting deep knowledge)
<hggdh> real bad work by the commenters
<nigel_nb> I was about to start replying when the X team took over, so after that I really didn't keep track much
<nigel_nb> I dont think we can do much other than ask the X team..can we?
<bcurtiswx> gnite all
<hggdh> well, yes, we can ping Bryce, at least
<nigel_nb> ah, yes
<kermiac> can someone pls confirm that bug 517611 should be converted to a question
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517611 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) "Newbie: Error while downloading/installing Java 6 doc using Synaptic Package Manager (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517611
<mrburns> bcurtiswx: thanks for your help
<bcurtiswx> mrburns: yw, we'll continue another day, nite
<mr-russ> My ubuntu lucid vm guest is rolling forward 500+ years.  How might I debug what's causing this/
<jmarsden> mr-russ: If you are running ubuntu as the host OS also, ask in #ubuntu-virt.  #ubuntu-bugs is not a support channel.
<mr-russ> Okay, I just suspected a clock change of 500 years was a bug to find a root cause for.
<jmarsden> mr-russ: Sure, feel free to submit it against the virtualization software you are using, especially if it is a replicable bug on multiple physical machines.
<jmarsden> mr-russ: As a data point, I'm running a Ubuntu Lucid guest here (under Virtualbox-ose) and not seeing that kind of behaviour.
<mr-russ> I would like to try and work out how to find the cause.  Ubuntu bugs don't just get fixed without knowing what's going on.
<kermiac> can someone confirm that i should conver bug 517611 to a question as they are asking for terminal commands & a tutorial
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517611 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) "Newbie: Error while downloading/installing Java 6 doc using Synaptic Package Manager (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517611
<jmarsden> mr-russ: Right.  Ask in a support channel for help with the issue.  Such as #ubuntu-virt if the host OS is Ubuntu.  You've not even said what the virtualization software you are using is, yet, BTW.  There are known timing/clock issues with vmware and some kernels with high tick frequencies, or there used to be...
<mr-russ> jmarsden: jaunty host 64bit amd, 64amd lucid guest is what I'm running.  I'll just start playing around with different kernels and the like.
<jmarsden> Then #ubuntu-virt is probably a decent place to ask for help.
<ddecator> kermiac, sounds like a questions to me, but i haven't had experience with that yet
<kermiac> thanks ddecator :)
<ddecator> kermiac, no problem =)
<kermiac> bug 517925 looks like a dupe of bug 160812. I can verify the bug in Karmic, but not in Lucid
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517925 in yelp (Ubuntu) "The help files won't print (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517925
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 160812 in yelp (Ubuntu) "Yelp does not print images" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160812
<kermiac> should i dupe 517925 & mark as fix released
<kermiac> seems like it might be SRU worthy
<kermiac> does anyone know if yelp would be easily backported or if it would require SRU?
<Damascene> Hello, I've problem with function keys on Asus Eee 1005HA with Lucid. what package should I report against?
<nigel_nb> Damascene, wats the problem?
<Damascene> most of them aren't working
<Damascene> nigel_nb,
<nigel_nb> Damascene, which ones worl?
<nigel_nb> work?
<Damascene> brightness darkness only
<nigel_nb> oh, not the f1 to ff12 keys?
<Damascene> yes
<Damascene> they are the f1 to f
<Damascene> f12
<nigel_nb> this is the fn + some icons on key board keys right?
<nigel_nb> if you press ctrl f4 your app exits and all that stuff happens?
<Damascene> yes most of those icons are the f* keys
<Damascene> ctrl f4 closes the apps, yes.
<Damascene> so?
<nigel_nb> eee has had issues, I'm reading through them... gimme 5 mins?
<Damascene> ok thank you
<Damascene> to my surprise most of those keys are working on Karmic
<nigel_nb> Damascene, ah well, apparently initially none of the keys worked
<nigel_nb> now it has improved
<nigel_nb> you can file a bug against udev package
<nigel_nb> type "ubuntu-bug udev" without quotes into a terminal
<Damascene> ok
<nigel_nb> qense, pign
<nigel_nb> ugh! spell badly with pings too!
<qense> nigel_nb: pong
<qense> :)
<qense> What's the matter?
<nigel_nb> qense, have caught up with the mailing list so far?
<qense> nigel_nb: I suppose so.
<nigel_nb> qense, I was hoping for a couple of sessions on "how to triage" for new contributors
<nigel_nb> so far, the response is good to start one.
<qense> nigel_nb: Ah, that thread.
<qense> It is a good idea, maybe something we could do monthly?
<nigel_nb> Probably.  something that needs more discussion.
<nigel_nb> qense, Right now, I'm looking for someone to actually lead sessions
<nigel_nb> qense, most of the mails I get concerns about TZ difference.
<qense> nigel_nb: I wouldn't mind helping out with that, but someone like bdmurray or pedro_ have got more experience with such sessions.
<nigel_nb> qense, yes.  But you can't have the same people do sessions always
<qense> valid point :)
<nigel_nb> I'm looking to more like a group of people who can help with teaching in turns
<nigel_nb> Main thing - from different TZ, so more people can actually participate in the class
<qense> nigel_nb: That is true. Maybe two sessions a month, in two different timezones, would be better.
<nigel_nb> actually we need 3
<nigel_nb> but yes, on 3 different days is better
<qense> I'd say, create a wiki page, put some details on it and a list where people willing to lead a session can add their names to.
<nigel_nb> if we can get individual teams (like audio, x) coming up with some sessions on how to deal with their bugs, we could have a better time
<nigel_nb> Good idea, I'll do that
<nigel_nb> I'll talk to bdmurray_ and pedro_ again
<qense> ok!
<nigel_nb> qense, I've already set things in motion for a monthly Q and A (oriented to reporters)
<nigel_nb> so, now another one oriented to bug squad
<qense> nigel_nb: Good! We need people who take initiative!
<nigel_nb> :)
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/518007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518007 in udev (Ubuntu) "Asus Eee Function Keys are not working with Lucid 10.04 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> is there something I can do to improve the bug report?
<qense> Can anyone confirm bug 489977? I can't.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489977 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "Inaccessible directory has same emblem as read-only directory (affects: 2)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489977
<nigel_nb> qense, how do I confirm change write and then read permissions?
<qense> nigel_nb: The list that's shown in the bug description is 'generated' with the command ls -l.
<kermiac> anyone else getting timeouts on bugs.launchpad.net & edge too?
<nigel_nb> qense, I think KDE also gets papercuts
<nigel_nb> re: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1001/KDEPaperCuts
<qense> nigel_nb: ah, thanks
<nigel_nb> np :)
<nigel_nb> #kubuntu-devel seems a better place to ask
<qense> probably, indeed
<Damascene> kermiac, me too.
<kermiac> ah, thanks Damascene - glad it's not just me :)
<kermiac> it seems like it's only when I'm doing a search. clicking on a direct link to a bug is fine
<kermiac> it was fine earlier tonight
<vish> qense: hi.. Bug #488041 , you didnt assign to ubiquity , any reason for not assigning after mentioning?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488041 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "multilanguage keyboard layout (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488041
<qense> vish: Ah, thank you. I must have forgotten about that.
<qense> :P
<qense> fixed now
<vish> qense: i thought so :) but just wanted to make sure..
<qense> thanks
<nigel_nb> qense, that needs to be brainstormed?
<qense> nigel_nb: What needs to be brainstormed?
<nigel_nb> the ubiquity bug
<nigel_nb> pretty big change for wishlist..isn't it?
<qense> Maybe, but it does hinder users, so I reckoned it would be worth the bug report.
<nigel_nb> um, just wanted to know the process
<nigel_nb> qense, speaking of which, there needs to be a process for Questions => bugs
<nigel_nb> when we convert them, it shows up as a bug the converter reported
<qense> nigel_nb: Isn't there already such a thing?
<nigel_nb> so when I confirm it, it looks as though I reported and confirmed a bug
<qense> nigel_nb: That doesn't matter. If you name the Question in the bug description it's ok.
<qense> We're not that rigid. ;)
<nigel_nb> ah :)
<nigel_nb> qense, btw, I loved your membership meeting
<nigel_nb> lol, +1 before you even had to introduce yourself
<qense> nigel_nb: Yeah, that was quite something. ;) It was fun.
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> now I know why they tell people to wait before applying
<qense> Yeah, of the ten people who had applied only three got accepted.
<qense> That's something I wanted to prevent to happen to me, so I waited.
<nigel_nb> I orignally wanted to wait a year, you've inspired me to push longer
<nigel_nb> qense, btw, do u sign up for new IDS on bug upstream trackers after becoming a member?
<qense> nigel_nb: I'm inspirational!
<qense> nigel_nb: You mean changing your mail address?
<nigel_nb> qense, yes you are
<nigel_nb> qense, yeah
<qense> I'd reckon they just change their mail address.
<nigel_nb> ah
<qense> Which is encouraged, btw. That way upstream knows Ubuntu is contributing and they know you're a Member and thus (more) thrustworthy.
<nigel_nb> hm :)
<bhuvi> when i disble bluetooth or wifi by pressing Fn+F5 in my lenovo notebook while using vista ,after rebooting into ubuntu i cannot enable them is there any way to enable it back?
<qense> bhuvi: That would be worth a bug report. However, we aren't a support channel, so for an immediate solution I would advise you to go to #ubuntu or #ubuntu-{CountryCode}. We can help you with reporting a bug, though.
<WeatherGod> I am currently dealing with a bug report, and it seems like the issue might be related to gvfs
<WeatherGod> any tips on how to collect more information on it?
<qense> WeatherGod: Did you have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Debugging ?
<WeatherGod> not lately...
 * WeatherGod takes a look
<qense> excutes
<qense> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<qense> that's the right url
<WeatherGod> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices seems out of date...
<WeatherGod> it still talks about hal
<WeatherGod> and DebuggingProcedures seems to have a dead link to DebuggingGNOMESystemTools
<qense> yes, it could indeed use some updates
<rmunn> I haven't been following kernel/driver development recently... what's hal been replaced with?
<qense> DeviceKit
<qense> and Udev
<qense> Fully correct would be: devicekit-disks, devicekit-power and udev.
<WeatherGod> rmunn, take a look at the Halsectomy page
<qense> although the first two were renamed to udisk and upower iirc
<WeatherGod> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy
<WeatherGod> oh, have they been renamed?
<rmunn> WeatherGod, Thanks, reading now
<WeatherGod> np
<WeatherGod> can anyone tell me what is it that gvfs does that automount can't do?
<qense> WeatherGod: like the name says: handling virtual filesystems
<qense> and userspace stuff like network:/// and trash:///
<rmunn> Anyone else having trouble reaching Launchpad right now? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ is timing out for me, and I don't think it's my network connection.
<WeatherGod> nope, working fine for me
<WeatherGod> qense, so it isn't responsible for automounting USB keys and CDs?
<rmunn> I'll try disabling redirection to the edge server as the timeout page suggests, it's probably just the edge server that's timing out then.
<qense> no, that's devicekit-disks
<qense> iirc
<qense> yes, probably
<WeatherGod> so, udev loads the drivers... and devicekit-disks is the userland stuff?
<qense> yes, that's how it works
<WeatherGod> ok, and gvfs sets up url protocols then?
<qense> I think gvfs can mount as well, but I think it only does so on request.
<jpds> rmunn: Seems to be only the bugs.lp.net page that's affected.
<WeatherGod> I would guess it would be like autofs in the sense that when someone makes a request it would figure out what needs to be mounted, maybe
<rmunn> I still can't get through to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ even when I SOCKS-proxy my request through to a host on a different network... I'll report my bug later.
<rmunn> jpds, Ah, so it's not just me then.
<jpds> rmunn: I can access bug reports though just fine.
<WeatherGod> I can't imagine that it would actually do any system mountings
<rmunn> jpds, Yeah, me too -- when I tried https://bugs.launchpad.net/evince/+bugs I got right through. Okay, I can work with this.
<qense> WeatherGod: I'm not that familiar with disks and mounting and stuff, so I can't give you a decisive answer.
<rmunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ times out with error ID OOPS-1498O1885 by the way, if any LP admins are watching this channel.
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1498O1885
<rmunn> No, wait, it's a different error ID each time... not useful to report here. Sorry.
<jpds> rmunn: OOPS IDs are unique and incremented, your OOPS matches the timeout error mine has.
<rmunn> jpds, If you want the other OOPS IDs I got I can give them to you, but they're almost certainly the exact same thing each time.
<jpds> Yeah, probably are.
<WeatherGod> qense, that's ok... it is better to not confuse me with incorrect information
<qense> :)
<WeatherGod> I did manage to find another bug report in the gvfs package that reported a similar symptom
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/510571 << How would I go about taking this upstream?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510571 in linux (Ubuntu) "Latest -11 kernel won't boot, -10 works, Lucid (affects: 7)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jpds> arand: File a bug on bugzilla.kernel.org ?
<arand> jpds: Yes, but is there a good list of things to include on the report, or could I simply link it to this one for all info?
<jpds> arand: A summary of the bug and a link would be good.
<mrand> arand: I wouldn't jump that far quite yet... since kernel is custom built by ubuntu, something like that that is already receiving attention is likely to be handled by the kernel team itself.
<arand> mrand: I did try the upstream kernel which failed as well...
<mrand> arand: super!  In that case, yes, carry on!
<charlie-tca> About that bug, we are using the -12 kernel now
<arand> Yea, And I I fail on booting the liveCD as well, unless removing acpi from the virtualbox config, all kernels past 10 seems to be affected.
<charlie-tca> I can install in vbox using the alternate image, not the liveCD
<charlie-tca> Maybe that is the desktop cd failing?
<charlie-tca> I am also running lucid as a work machine, on hardware, using the -12
<ddecator> can someone please set bug 516154 as "low"? (low because it is an uncommon configuration with an easy work around) and triaged if everything looks good to you (i sent it upstream and updated the title and description)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516154 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Firefox becomes inoperable when cookies set to "ask me every time" (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516154
<BUGabundo> qense: eheh
<qense> BUGabundo: No Empathy for you?
<BUGabundo> nope
<qense> aww
<BUGabundo> pidgin 4 life
<qense> aargh!
<qense> Your problem does look nasty, I always hate small screens. How's the bug doing?
<BUGabundo> let me know when empathy gets 1/4 of pidgin features
<BUGabundo> nothing
<BUGabundo> no X devs working on Weekends
<BUGabundo> bunch of us in +1 with bad X
<mrand> ddecator: done.
<ddecator> thanks mrand
<qense> BUGabundo: plus the Portland sprint, I read many tired devs at Twitter/Identi.ca.
<mrand> ddecator: good job on that one.  I went ahead and marked it as medium.  I'm not sure how uncommon it is... and when viewed from a certain way, could be viewed as semi-security related (i.e. if you want or need to run without cookies).
<ddecator> mrand, very true, i was kind of caught between the two so i probably should have gone with medium to be safe. i appreciate the help
 * hggdh meanwhile, listens to Starship Trooper & Nous Sommes du Soleil, from the fantastic, and still loved, Yes
<mrand> ddecator: reasonable people could easily decide either way, I think.  keep on trucking!
<qense> hggdh: Spam bots have left MSN for IRC! Do you want to get a free iPhone as well?
<hggdh> wow! free iPhone?? Wow, wow. May I humbly ask what one does with an iPhone? ;-)
<hggdh> qense: are we getting to be +r also?
<qense> hggdh: I wouldn't know. What does +r do with your IRC channel?
<hggdh> requires you to be registered
<qense> Shouldn't the spamattacks be stopped now FreeNode has upgraded its server?
<hggdh> not really, and not necessarily. Depends on the type of attack. A channel that allows anyone in is more vulnerable. And a smart bot will post single messages, instead of bulk delivery
<qense> hggdh: I hope the bullies have had enough from teasing FreeNode now then.
<hggdh> although yesterday I was being queried by one of the freenode boots (guess I behaved like a bot)
<qense> you? how could they possibly think you are a bot?
<arand> mrand: It should be a simple matter of testing on the latest kernel here right?: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hggdh> qense: I wish I knew. But I kept being hit by CTCP queries until I /quit and returned
<hggdh> but I *have* been accused of being a bot on internet chess
<qense> maybe you should CTCP back next time.
<mrand> arand: I believe so.   I'll bet there is a PPA somewhere as well if you'd prefer that.
<mrand> daughter is dragging me away... bbl
<qense> hggdh: When was it? The year is important for it being either a compliment or an insult.
<hggdh> qense: some two years ago
<qense> in that case it was already a compliment. You must be good!
<hggdh> heh. No I am not, not nowadays. I was good when I was younger, then I completely stopped
<hggdh> qense: BTW I am still thinking on your proposal re. upstreaming
<qense> hggdh: Do you think it makes any sense?
<arand> How would I tell which mainline version the -10 and -11 kernels for Lucid are based on?
<hggdh> qense: I think there is something there -- which is to say, makes sense. I am not sure if this is the best approach. I have been flip-flopping on it, and still have to understand why I like the idea, and why I do not, both at the same time
<qense> The greatest advantage of it is that other people can search for bugs that are ready to be forwarded upstream. It all fits very nicely into my idea of AdoptionTeams.
<BUGabundo> FYI plymouth is broken in Lucid. thanks
<hggdh> I agree there. But there are some packages where you don't really open an upstream bug (e.g., coreutils, where you *usually* send an email)
<hggdh> BUGabundo: yes. And you lose your VTs, among other things
<qense> BUGabundo: I think there was a bug for that already, I forgot what number.
<qense> hggdh: That's indeed the problem: not all upstreams have the same 'interface'.
<BUGabundo> qense: bug 518058 my very own
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518058 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "[lucid] system freezes after GDM with nvidia and 2.6.32-12 (affects: 1)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518058
<qense> freezes?
<qense> My GDM just freezes when I press Enter
<hggdh> indeed, and this is something I have been trying to stress: for one to successfully upstream bugs, one must understand how upstream works
<BUGabundo> qense: that too
<qense> BUGabundo: clicking works here, though
<BUGabundo> or click
<BUGabundo> or space
<qense> hggdh: The thing is that by making people open empty upstream bug tasks, other people that are aware of how that specific upstream works can do the forwarding.
<qense> I think there even was/is a specific field for the upstream bug e-mail address.
<qense> Although I'm not sure if the maintainer of coreutils would like to be spammed with users having a party with the bug statuses.
<hggdh> yes for both points. But I am not sure how the email interface works
<qense> neither am I
<hggdh> upstream coreutils is amazingly helpful, but better limit the spam, yes
<hggdh> sigh. I should have expected 3 Gulden Draaks to sort of make me dizzy
<qense> hggdh: Didn't you go to FOSDEM?
<hggdh> qense: no, busy on a contract...
<qense> Ah, I thought you might because of the beer you mentioned.
<qense> Golden Dragon, not an animal you'd expect in Flanders.
<hggdh> :-). Amazingly good flemish beer, is it not?
<qense> I couldn't tell, I'm a teetotal. :D
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> well, one has to agree that at the bare least Flanders have good beers
<hggdh> (better, in general, than the ones I got in the Netherlands)
<qense> I have been told they have indeed.
<qense> hggdh: We're good at selling stuff, not as good in making fine food. Although they ought to be at least better than the American rip-off of Budweiser.
<qense> which is now Belgian as well, btw
<hggdh> LOL. Yes (or Brazilian?)
<qense> No, InBev
<hggdh> ambev, inbev, all the same except for one letter
<qense> Americans were very angry that this symbol of the US(Budweiser is a place in Czech, they still make Budweiser there) was bought by a European company.
<hggdh> yes, I know. I live in the US, after all. And they just don't understand the difference between an US budweiser and a Czeck one
<qense> that's a bug! Report it. (So, we're back On Topic!)
<hggdh> but, then, the original name of the budweiser makers is/was anheuser-bush (I *think*)
 * hggdh goes on reporting such bug
<qense> yes, and that whole company was bought by the Belgian company
<qense> Bud Light failed terribly in Europe, btw
<qense> I think it actually never reached most supermarket shelves
<hggdh> not surprised. OTOH, there's Sam Adams, a *very* good American beer. Same level as most of the best EU beers
<chrisccoulson> qense - will your transmission patch be available tonight?
<hggdh> oh, work. Boring work...
<hggdh> :-)
<qense> chrisccoulson: I'm trying to compile it right now, but I can't promise antyhing. It's late already. Do you need it quickly?
<chrisccoulson> qense, not really. i was just going to say that i could probably review and upload it before i go to bed
<chrisccoulson> but there's no hurry ;)
<hggdh> cheers chrisccoulson
<qense> chrisccoulson: Thank you for your offer! But don't stay up too late for me. If it doesn't have any (big) flaws may be able to create a merge request tonight, but otherwise I'm not so sure. ;)
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks for working on that :)
<chrisccoulson> hey hggdh
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<hggdh> life is good, although I am rather bored right now (and slightly pissed, if I may say)
<kklimonda> qense, do you have a screenshot? I'd like to see how have you merged both menus from notification icon
<chrisccoulson> qense - i wouldn't worry about creating a merge request though, as i'm not too sure who gets the notification mails for those
<chrisccoulson> you're probably better off pinging someone on IRC ;)
<qense> kklimonda: No screenshot yet, I'm still compiling. But what two menus? I see just one in the code.
<kklimonda> qense, erm.. I need more sleep
<qense> chrisccoulson: Probably yes, but if we want to start using distributed development seriously we should start using it.
<qense> kklimonda: :)
<kklimonda> qense, oh, right - have you added a "show/hide window" to the menu? that was the right question!
<kklimonda> but I guess DX team should take a look at that
<qense> kklimonda: ah, well fortunately that entry was already there, so I needn't to add that.
<kklimonda> imo there is some room for improvement (i.e. some things to delete)
<qense> They even already have a mechnism for hiding the icon!
<qense> I could just replace the function that creates the thing and connect the right things here and there and it was done.
<kklimonda> yup
<qense> I like such developers.
<kklimonda> oh well, when I saw this bug first time I've had some concern about moving the menu over to the indicator applications without changes.. but I can't remember what was that :/
<kklimonda> I guess I'm just getting old
<qense> nah, there are just too many bugs to remember all details
<tathamr> join #ubuntu
<hggdh> tathamr: are you the one that applied to bugsquad?
<tathamr> Yes, I resubmitted after filling out the correct information.
<hggdh> tathamr: thank you. I will approve you as soon as I get the notification
<arand> Is this a good upstream for Bug #510571 ?: http://pastebin.com/m6ec89868
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510571 in linux (Ubuntu) "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid (affects: 7)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<hggdh> tathamr: did you read the HowToTriage?
<bulldog98> how do I add my 5 bugs for 5-a-day?
<crimsun> you don't; it's automatic
<kermiac> bulldog98: just make sure you have joined the 5-a-day group & also make sure your email address is not hidden in launchpad
<bulldog98> kermiac: but the 5-a-day group is restricted
<kermiac> hang on, I'll find the link
<kermiac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~5-a-day-participants
<ddecator> i just joined =)
<kermiac> :)
<ddecator> i'll definitely be able to do 5 a day once i manage to get into bugcontrol...
<kermiac> just make sure your email address isn't hidden in launchpad else it wont update your stats
<bulldog98> kermiac:Ok thanks I'm in that group allready, but it wasn't documented
<kermiac> no probs bulldog98 :)
<bulldog98> thank you guys
<ddecator> can someone please set bug 517777 to "low" (simply a cosmetic bug that doesn't affect functionality) and "triaged"?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517777 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus folder manager generates random colors in folder background when folders are opened. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517777
<ddecator> of course the changes i made to the description didn't save...
<yofel> status mess...
<ddecator> he changed it back, but i just cleaned it up again
<hggdh> ddecator: done. I just do not know how long it will survive the OP
<ddecator> thanks hggdh, i appreciate it. idk why the OP keeps changing everything...
<yofel> hggdh: good that I saw your message or we would have a double post now ^^
<kermiac> can someone pls change bug 517925 to medium/triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517925 in yelp (Ubuntu) "The help files won't print (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517925
<kermiac> could be low due to easy workaround, but it is likely to affect a lot of people so I am flipping between medium & low, but thought medium would be safe. Also it is fixed in Lucid
<kermiac> so maybe i should mark it as fix released. but I don't know if yelp would be an easy backport or require SRU
<charlie-tca> should be fix-released if it is fixed in lucid.
<kermiac> yeah, thanks charlie-tca, I'll change that in a sec then
<charlie-tca> The workaround is so easy, no backport/sru should be needed
<kermiac> ah, thanks again charlie-tca :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-07
<charlie-tca> kermiac: you want to put the comments in? I changed the status
<kermiac> ok done, ty charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> nmp
<charlie-tca> no problem
<kermiac> now on to the next part of the issue - well actually a separate issue
<kermiac> when selecting "Print entire document", yelp segfaults. This is still reproducable in lucid
<ddecator> wow, this person is updating that description every few minutes still...anything i can do other than unsubscribe from the bug?
<kermiac> what bug ddecator?
<kermiac> I think all you can do is unsubscribe
<ddecator> bug 517777
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517777 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus folder manager generates random colors in folder background when folders are opened. (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517777
<hggdh> I just added a comment asking the OP to stop
<ddecator> thanks hggdh
<ddecator> hggdh, should i fix it again or just leave it?
<kermiac> whoah!
<ddecator> kermiac, i know right?
<hggdh> ddecator: just a question: are you flemish, or dutch?
<kermiac> he kinda went crazy
<ddecator> hggdh, well i'm american, but i'm a dutch background...how did you know?
<hggdh> de Cator
<ddecator> hggdh, very good catch
<ddecator> most people never notice
<hggdh> but yes, waht is the problem with this guy?
<ddecator> i have no idea...idk if it's worth fixing the description if he's just going to change it back
<hggdh> leave it how it is right now
<ddecator> will do
<hggdh> and he did it again...
<ddecator> yup...
<chrisccoulson> urgh, bug spam
<ddecator> it's one thing if it's useful info, but he's just updating the exact same thing over and over
 * chrisccoulson slaps hotrodbadboy round the face with a wet kipper
<ddecator> are all of the people in the "notified" section getting all of these emails too?
<chrisccoulson> ddecator - yes
<ddecator> well that's a problem...
<chrisccoulson> that's why i get them ;)
<ddecator> big surprise, he hasn't signed the CoC -_-
<ddecator> i didn't realize you were getting them too chrisccoulson haha
<chrisccoulson> i'm subscribed to quite a few desktop packages ;)
<chrisccoulson> so i tend to get a lot of bug mail anyway
<chrisccoulson> well, i think i'm going to relax for the rest of the evening now
<ddecator> alright, have fun chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i'm not going anywhere just yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just not going to do any more work
<ddecator> haha, good deal
<ddecator> i'm taking a coffee break to try and boost my motivation...
<kermiac> coffee sounds like a good plan ddecator :)
<ddecator> it's 6:33pm here, but i'm a night owl, so who cares, haha
<hggdh> yes! I am being warned by him to go take a hike!
<ddecator> by who?
<hggdh> the idiot on your bug: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/370600/
<ddecator> whoa whoa whoa
<yofel> o.O
<ddecator> where does he get off lashing back like that?
<chrisccoulson> he doesn't sound like a particularly welcome contributor
<charlie-tca> Take that to launchpad. They can shut him off
<chrisccoulson> yeah, he's not the sort of person i want to work with
<chrisccoulson> especially not with an attitude like that
<hggdh> will do :-). My pleasure. Really.
<ddecator> idk how he thinks that reposting the same description over and over is no useless...
<ddecator> does he think we'll fix it for him if he does? -_-
<charlie-tca> He only has two bugs he reported on. Probably a case of "why can't they get it fixed. It is only one of two."
<kermiac> whoah, yeah that should def be reported to the guys in #launchpad
<ddecator> i saw that most of his karma is from answers, so i hope he hasn't been like this to new users seeking help...
<charlie-tca> Some people do not realize how many bugs there are and how much it takes to get them fixed
<hggdh> the funniest is I have been threatened. Very first in Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> ddecator: all one of them?
<ddecator> pretty sure it's the first threat that i've even heard of in ubuntu
<ddecator> charlie-tca, hm?
<charlie-tca> One question in questions and answers. two bugs.
<ddecator> well then i guess there is nothing to worry about, haha
<chrisccoulson> ddecator - most of his karma is answers, but answers is very generous. when you look at his karma histroy, he has only made 2 contributions in answers
<hggdh> pity, though
<ddecator> chrisccoulson, yah i didn't actually look at what he had done, i didn't realize it was that generous
<ddecator> hggdh, what's a pity?
<hggdh> this should not happen
<ddecator> people being disrespectful? agreed
<charlie-tca> True story, but unfortunately, it is one of the things we all deal with.
<ddecator> especially since we're volunteering our time
<chrisccoulson> i try not to let it affect me too much now. i've had quite a few users be disrespectful / rude to me now
<chrisccoulson> i just ignore them when they do that ;)
<ddecator> this is my first, but i'm sure i'll run into more, haha
<ddecator> actually...just so i'm prepared for when that happens, how do you report someone?
<hggdh> yes, I guess we all have had our bit of, er, troubles. But I was never threatened before. I will cherish this idiot
<charlie-tca> ddecator: Most of the time, you don't
<ddecator> charlie-tca, right, i don't mean i'll report them just for being disrespectful, but in the event that they threaten me
<hggdh> most of the times you swallow, and keep on. It is easy to get upset on email/bug/IRC
<charlie-tca> Take it to #launchpad and explain whatis happening
<ddecator> simple enough...thanks charlie-tca
<hggdh> did already. But it is Saturday, so it will take some time
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> And then they will ask for more info on it.
<ddecator> at least in this case it's all documented on lp, haha
<ddecator> hggdh, you actually put it up on lp?
<hggdh> yes, I did. This has to be documented
<charlie-tca> It is the only way to cover yourself
 * chrisccoulson waves goodbye to hotrodbadboy
<chrisccoulson> well, hopefully
<ddecator> true true
<hggdh> yes, but otherwise it is "I said, he said"
<ddecator> wow hggdh, that guy really doesn't get it...
<hggdh> heh
<kermiac> wow, that's is excatly the kind of attitude we do not need in our community
<ddecator> kermiac, agreed
<hggdh> ah well. We wait for someone from #LP to act on my request
<ddecator> yah, he's only creating more documentation against himself haha
<kermiac> true
<hggdh> still, it is a pity
<yofel> indeed, I didn't think he would actually make matters even worse though...
<yofel> well, it does happen from time to time
<hggdh> yes. it is (unfortunately) good this happened, and you all can learn from it
<nigel_nb> hello
<yofel> hi nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey yofel .. what are you guys talking about?
<yofel> nigel_nb: bug 517777
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517777 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus folder manager generates random colors in folder background when folders are opened. (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517777
<yofel> see the comments...
 * nigel_nb stunned
<nigel_nb> yofel, what the....
<ddecator> yah it's been a fun bug...
<kermiac> hi nigel_nb :)
<nigel_nb> her kermiac
<hggdh> one thing that is very important is never to answer angry. If it happens that a bug comment made you angry, wait.
<nigel_nb> hggdh, of all the people in the world he called you rude! and that is so untrue
<ddecator> hggdh, good advice
 * yofel usually waits a day before replying if that happens, better sleep over it...
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> I used to write my letters, and then wait a day or two, and then rewrite. I would only give the letters to my secretary (yes, good old times) after that
<nigel_nb> jcastro, ping
<obx> this is the 3rd time an update to the Linux kernel messed up either Xorg or my video card driver. I filed a bug report for both of the first bugs and it took several months to fix it, although many people reported the same bug. and now, after the recent update, I had to reinstall the graphic card drivers and xorg is eating up CPU again. serious question: is it so hard to get it right before officially releasing an update and not beta test it on
<obx> the user base?
<micahg> obx: there is QA done on the kernel before it's released
<micahg> obx: are you using unusual hardware?
<obx> micahg: thank you for your response. I'm using an ATI card  (I decided to buy one after I was told that it works perfectly well with Linux/Ubuntu). Truth is, only the official ATI driver seems to work for me. can this be considered unusual hardware?
<micahg> no, ATI's pretty standard, but it's closed source, so it's hard to tell what will break
<micahg> obx: are you using the drivers in the Ubuntu repo or directly from ATI?
<jmarsden> obx: I have an ATI video card too.  If you were willing to use the open source drivers instead, you'd be likely to have fewer issues like this.  Failing that, if you use fglrx from the Ubuntu "restricted" repos it generally will rebuild at each kernel update automatically (thanks to DKMS) and so it keeps working...
<obx> micahg: directly from ATI. the drivers in the Ubuntu repo didn't work. I cannot remember the error messages exactly. IIRC, there weren't even error messages, it simply didn't do anything after installation.
<jmarsden> obx: I'd suggest revisiting that -- try the Ubuntu drivers, if you have issues ask in #ubuntu for help, and (hopefully!) get them working...
<micahg> obx: well, I don't know if there's anything we can do then to insure that stuff doesn't break
<micahg> obx: do you install teh ATI drivers as a package?
<jmarsden> micahg: ATI doesn't provide the drivers except as a GUI installer or an RPM...
<obx> I just download the .run files from ATI's website and execute them with sudo ./ati-blah.run from the command line.
<micahg> jmarsden: not true, you can make .deb packages from the installed
<micahg> *installer
<micahg> obx: I suggest making .deb packages from the installer
<obx> speaking of open source drivers, didn't they have some sort of restriction? like no hardware acceleration?
<micahg> then DKMS can use its magic
<kermiac> I believe the deb package creation is broken with 10.1 catalyst drivers
<micahg> kermiac: then someone should file a bug with ATI, I used it from 9.3 to 9.6 while I had an ATI card
<jmarsden> And the ATI FAQ says: "The Linux drivers available from our website are available in RPM format as well as a Graphical User Interface installer (operates in both text and X-windows modes)."  Nothing about support for .debs there.
<nigel_nb> hggdh, ping
<micahg> jmarsden: the .run file generates it
<jmarsden> micahg: Then I'd say their FAQ needs an update, if they actually *support* that.
<micahg> jmarsden: I used it for a while
<kermiac> micahg: i think it may have been reported already. There's a discussion about it here
<kermiac> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21739
<kermiac> where would i check to see if there's a bug filed or not?
<obx> jmarsden: speaking of open source drivers, didn't they have some sort of restriction? like no hardware acceleration?
<jmarsden> obx: Yes, that's correct.
<jmarsden> That's not a restriction, that's a lack of a feature or two :)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes?
<obx> I just noticed that the xorg only starts to eat up the CPU if I have movie player running.
<obx> s/the xorg/xorg
<nigel_nb> hggdh, ;) so can I convince you to get instructors for me?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I am not sure I follow you here
<nigel_nb> hggdh, um "how to triage" classes...
<hggdh> oh
<charlie-tca> hggdh: before the first of march, please
<hggdh> NOW I am feeling cornered
<hggdh> :-)
<nigel_nb> charlie-tca, lol, you're talking about the same thing too?
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> Didn't you want a couple of sessions before the bugsquad changes?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I will try. Please be aware that I will have to check with the powers-that-be re. my availability (but I do not foresee problems there)
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I can give a hand with it, if needed
<nigel_nb> not before, but more or less coinciding
<nigel_nb> but I like what quense said.. a monthly session
<hggdh> charlie-tca: sweet! I appreciate it
<charlie-tca> np, I think I am back now
<nigel_nb> so more people can take the classes and yes, at different TZ's
<nigel_nb> I've got several mails with concerns for TZ differences
<hggdh> the problem is we have to have people on different TZs to cover it. And charlie-tca and myself are US TZs
<micahg> jmarsden: http://pastebin.com/f136020e0
<charlie-tca> I can cover almost any hour, though.
<nigel_nb> I think we have enough people on bug squad to cover them all... just getting to them (my thinking)
<nigel_nb> s/bug squad/bug control
<nigel_nb> hggdh, but I dont know everyone and I was asking you if u could be the recruiter
<hggdh> yes I can try
<jmarsden> micahg: So it might work, but "Status: *UNVERIFIED*" ... at best, they aren't into testing it.
<hggdh> but I myself don't know the TZs people are in
<nigel_nb> I think LP may of service
<nigel_nb> hggdh, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+map
<wgrant> Who is this Rhett Trappman character, and why has he just tried to invite just about every Launchpad team into a new team?
<nigel_nb> well, it shows persia is in the artic circle, donno how true it is
<hggdh> wgrant: I had just declined him to join bugsquad. He may have made a mistake
<charlie-tca> hggdh: Rhett?
<kermiac> I'm off to go do some outside work. see you all later :)
<hggdh> charlie-tca: yes
<ddecator> cya kermiac
<hggdh> what is he trying to do? He has inveited pretty much every team to join his'
<charlie-tca> That would be a BIG mistake to make. He created a new team, with ubuntu-bugs as the administrators
<hggdh> I tend to decline for bugsquad...
<charlie-tca> It seems strange to have a new team created, but no one knows anything about it.
<hggdh> boy, oh boy, this evening is getting to be exciting
<hggdh> very much so. I do not know what he is trying to do.
<charlie-tca> It just gets better, huh? ;-)
<hggdh> heh. Interesting times, these we live
<jmarsden> wgrant: He also made a bug I am subscribed to private for no reason... hmmm.
<wgrant> jmarsden: Some people like doing that :(
<wgrant> Ah, he only sprung into existence yesterday.
<wgrant> No wonder I've not previously heard of him.
<jmarsden> wgrant: Then maybe we need to change things so only the bug submitter or someone in bug control can do that?
<hggdh> wgrant: yes. I do not know what he is trying to do, but I can pretty much state that it is being done without us knowing about it
<charlie-tca> bugsquad appears to own the new team...
<wgrant> charlie-tca: ubuntu-bugs, in fact.
<hggdh> because of ubuntu-bugs
<hggdh> wgrant -- since you are here, can you look at, and please block the OP of bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/517777
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517777 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus folder manager generates random colors in folder background when folders are opened. (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged]
<wgrant> hggdh: I don't have privileges to do that. I looked at it this morning, and was amused.
<hggdh> wgrant: ah, OK.
<hggdh> jmarsden: can you give us the bug #?
<wgrant> "you really do not want to threaten me that would be a bad move!"
<jmarsden> hggdh: bug #370994
<ubot4> jmarsden: Bug 370994 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/370994 is private
 * charlie-tca thinks it was a power play
 * hggdh agrees. But Why today?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. jmarsden: and that is the only bug he has touched, too
<hggdh> I reset it to public
<charlie-tca> looks like he is trying to collect group points
<hggdh> jmarsden: usually this is not done, and there is no need to create more controls
<hggdh> all we would accomplish is making it more difficult to report and work on bugs...
<jmarsden> hggdh: OK.  I was planning on giving him a couple of days to respond with a reason before I did that :)  Re setting things private though, it is unclear why "just anyone" should be able to set a bug they have no connection with (not owner, not assigned to them, etc) private... but OK, if the system works, we should leave it alone...
<hggdh> jmarsden: in general, anyone can work on any bug. There are very few restrictions -- setting priority, accessing a private bug if you are not subscribed to it, setting a bug Triaged
<hggdh> my POV is that the more open, the better
<wgrant> It rarely causes problems.
<wgrant> The problematic users just need to be informed that they're Doing it Wrong™.
<hggdh> yes
<wgrant> It's overall more pleasant than implementing restrictive technical solutions.
<jmarsden> Making stuff private deliberately creates *less* openness, though... OK.  That's what I attempted in my comment on that bug.
<hggdh> and usually, they do it wrong because they do not have enough knowledge about How It Works. So it is mostly a question of education
<hggdh> jmarsden: I agree. Private is an exception
<micahg> jmarsden: it works frine
<micahg> *fine
<charlie-tca> Well, I think I have had all the fun I can take today.
<wgrant> Bug #518254 is relevant.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518254 in launchpad "Edge crashes on Ubuntu bug visiblity change (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518254
<wgrant> (he filed it)
<wgrant> He even confirmed it and assigned it himself :/
<yofel> and nominated it for probably anything that was available...
<wgrant> Huh, so he did.
<wgrant> (I just saw the email, which didn't list those)
<hggdh> I'll be dammed, the day keeps on getting interesting
<wgrant> And even linked a branch.
<wgrant> He really knows how to annoy people.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> are we under a full moon? Some sort of airborne agent?
<wgrant> I think the situation will take care of itself soon.
<wgrant> He invited the LOSAs 16 minutes ago.
<hggdh> *now* I agree with you... I do not condone his actions, but I sure will sit down and watch
<wgrant> Oh, and the sysadmins.
<wgrant> Ahahahah.
<micahg> what does everyone think of a confirmation required for people adding comments to bugs w/<100 karma points saying that they read the description and are  providing useful information?
<wgrant> And the admins. And ~launchpad. He will see unprecedented fury.
<hggdh> LOL
<yofel> now this is indeed getting interesting...
 * hggdh grabs some popcorn and a soda
<hggdh> micahg: how would it work?
<yofel> micahg: hm, dunno, maybe if you can filter it for bug-karma, but that would annoy upstream triagers with fresh accounts too
<micahg> hggdh: well, if the user in question has < 100 karma points, an alert box would show asking the questions before the comment was actually posted
<wgrant> If you are going to do something stupid, you don't actually want to email elmo about it, nor do you want to email every team with permissions to suspend your account.
<micahg> yofel: well, I don't think it would be too bad
<hggdh> micahg: hum. it *might* work
<micahg> upstream triagers, if they use LP enough, should have enough karma points
<micahg> if not, they might say, hey that's a good idea, let me feature request that for my tracker
<wgrant> There was something like that introduced recently to combat spammers.
<yofel> micahg: well yeah, but only if you can evalutate bug-karma only, as it would defy the point if you can get the karma otherwise
<wgrant> A karma threshold before links that you make in text are linkified.
<micahg> yofel: I don't know about that
<micahg> most of the problematic people don't do anything on LP but post me too
<yofel> micahg: ok, then I would agree with you
<hggdh> they will still do it, just one click removed
<micahg> hggdh: well, I don't think they mean to flood people with the comments (maybe I have too much faith)
<hggdh> :-)
<micahg> it can say in the alert box, please use the me too feature instead of posting such a comment
<hggdh> maybe it is I that am too much cynical
<hggdh> but we will, eventually, have to go this way -- this is the price of success
 * yofel thinks we had enough bad examples today already...
<micahg> hggdh: you think I should file a bug for it?
<hggdh> micahg: yes, and with wgrant's suggestion also
<wgrant> hggdh: My suggestion? that feature has been in production for a couple of weeks.
<bcurtiswx> whats the bug elevation team?
<wgrant> bcurtiswx: A figment of some user's imagination.
<hggdh> wow. wgrant, I *really* have to get back working with more bugs
<hggdh> sorry
<wgrant> bcurtiswx: He has himself already notified the authorities.
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: and your guess is as good as ours
<bcurtiswx> wgrant: some person abusing the system... NICE
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: plural, please at least two this evening
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: some people abusing the system... sry :'(
<wgrant> hggdh: Which is not altogether bad, given how many people we have overall.
<hggdh> it is fantastically good in fact.
<bcurtiswx> who's the creator?
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/~r12056
<wgrant> Note the creation date
<bcurtiswx> wgrant: this person requested mentorship too... someone wanna go deny?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: no, not now. He may be just lost
<hggdh> not necessarily a bad person
<hggdh> and the first email about the team hits the -devel list
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bug-elevation-team/+members#active
<bcurtiswx> lost???
<micahg> hggdh: bug 518261
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518261 in malone "user with low karma should get an alert before being allowed to comment (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518261
<bcurtiswx> seems to know quite well how to abuse things
<hggdh> no really. It is like a new toy, full of buttons for you to try
<yofel> micahg: thx, subscribed
<micahg> hggdh: already hit the -devel list a half hour ago
<hggdh> micahg: thank you. Added my humble view & subscribed
<hggdh> oh. I have to pay attention to my inbox
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: kids <shakes head left to right>
<micahg> wgrant: what happened to listing the # of people afffected on edge?
<wgrant> micahg: you can't see it because you are the only one it affects at the moment.
<micahg> ah
<hggdh> oh, let me take care of that
<wgrant> If you refresh, it should show something different.
<micahg> k, I thought I saw that on another bur recently, but it seems to be working now :/
<hggdh> oy, I am getting tired.
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: kinda early for that
<hggdh> long day, too much details to look at, and three Gulden Draak
<Damascene> Hello,
<hggdh> (a flemish beer, fantastically good. Also sort of loaded in alcohol)
<hggdh> hello Damascene
<Damascene> eeepc-acpi-scripts:
<Damascene>  Depends: acpi-support-base  but it is not installable
<Damascene> I was trying to fix this
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/518007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518007 in udev (Ubuntu) "Asus Eee Function Keys (Hotkeys) are not working with Lucid 10.04 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> any thing I can do? I've reported that bug.
<micahg> Damascene: AFAICT that package was never in Ubuntu and the scipts package you referenced has always been broke
<micahg> bug 262679 and bug 328989
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 262679 in eeepc-acpi-scripts (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "eeepc-acpi-scripts is not installable (affects: 20)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262679
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 328989 in eeepc-acpi-scripts (Ubuntu) "This package should be removed (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328989
<Damascene> I see. but it's important for Hotkeys to work
 * yofel has an EeePC 1000H and Hotkeys work fine...
<Damascene> what is the Ubuntu release yofel
<yofel> lucid
<Damascene> did you install eee-acpi-script?
<yofel> nope
<Damascene> so it's in the 1005HA
<Damascene> as I said in the bug reports the hotkeys are working on Karmic
<Damascene> *report
<Damascene> yofel, do you have the Hybird Engine function on you Eee?
<yofel> Damascene: what's that supposed to be?
<Damascene> it's to control the power saving mode
<yofel> dunno, never heard of it
<Damascene> in windows it shows those modes, Super performance, Hight performance, Power saving and Auto power saving
<yofel> sry, I wiped windows the day I got my EeePC, so I have no idea what Windows-only features Asus added there
<Damascene> http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/ look at this
<Damascene> I wish I can do the same
<Damascene> I've bought Asus Eee with windows 7 :( and there was no other choice for 1005HA
<yofel> oh, I think I've heared of that, wonder what's behind those modes though
<yofel> I usually just let powerdevil take care of the power management (KDE)
<Damascene> and does it have real effect on performance and battery?
<yofel> well, since it controls the display brightness and cpu frequency governors yes.
<ddecator> i just found a bug that is a duplicate of bug 380386, i checked upstream and there is no report for this bug, but i'm not sure if it's a bug or a feature request, and idk if i should make an upstream report for it. thoughts?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380386 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "Mahjongg: Unsolvable status of puzzle no longer recognized? (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380386
<wgrant> Vandalising more bugs, awesome.
<ddecator> wait what? who?
<wgrant> The Bug Elevation Team guy.
<ddecator> oh ok, i thought you meant me haha. no devs have done anything about him yet?
<wgrant> Only Launchpad admins can do anything.
<ddecator> i'm guessing people have asked him to stop though?
<wgrant> I believe he was kicked out of the team with a discouraging message, which has failed to stop him.
<ddecator> of course...
<micahg> yep, I just got one...should I fix it?
<ddecator> alrighty, last one for the night...can someone please set bug 380386 to triaged? importance has already been set, but i have linked the duplicate i found and filed a bug upstream
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380386 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mahjongg: Two tiles left, stacked on one another, does not automatically end game (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380386
<BalleClorin> Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Arrandale (intel core i5 integrated graphics) is not listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Tagging which tag should I use?
<BalleClorin> this maybe? HD 	Intel® HD Graphics (used in 2010 Intel® CoreTM  i3/i5/i7 Processor Series)
<micahg> BalleClorin: probably HD
<BalleClorin> it should be added to the list then: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Tagging , I'll go with HD
<kermiac> anyone pls confirm bug 160812 is a dupe of bug 517925 for me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 160812 in yelp (Ubuntu) "Yelp does not print images" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160812
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517925 in yelp (Ubuntu) "The help files won't print (affects: 1)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517925
<kermiac> 517925 has been triaged & going through 160812 it appears to be the same issue
<micahg> kermiac: I don't think so
<kermiac> ok, no probs micahg. can i ask why?
<kermiac> just so i can find out
<micahg> kermiac: the older one is about images not showing up in postscript files, the new one is about printing anything but teh header
 * ddecator agrees with micahg 
<kermiac> ok, ty for the further explanation micahg :)
<kermiac> It was comment #6 in particular that made me think it may be a dupe
<kermiac> as the screenshot is showing exactly the same symptoms as 517925
<kermiac> either way it appears to be fixed in Lucid so should I mark as fix released wirg the standard bug response for "fixed in dev release"?
<kermiac> s/wirg/with
<ddecator> i'm still not sure that the issue in the older bug is the exact same, so i would be hesitant to mark it as having a fix released just because the newer bug has that status...if you could confirm that the old bug has been fixed in lucid then that would be another story
<kermiac> I noticed that images were printing fine in yelp (help) when triaging the newer bug, I'm just firing up lucid to double check specifically against postscript files
<ddecator> there you go =)
<kermiac> ok, I have just confirmed the "print this page" option with postscript does actually print the images, so this would be fix released now?
<kermiac> is there anything else I have missed in the initial bug report?
<kermiac> I'll obviously update it a bit with a test case & such
<ddecator> i don't see anything else in the report or the comments, so if you fully test it and it works then i think it would be fine to mark as having a fix released
<kermiac> yeah, that's what I think too... micahg, any thoughts?
<micahg> kermiac: the old bug seems simple in that if you can get images to print in a .ps file, then you're good to go
<kermiac> ok, ty micahg & ddecator :) I'll update it with the required info & mark it fix released. I appreciate your clarification :)
<ddecator> anytime
<ddecator> now if i can just get someone to mark my bug as triaged =p
<micahg> ddecator: which bug?
<ddecator> bug 380386
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 380386 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mahjongg: Two tiles left, stacked on one another, does not automatically end game (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380386
<micahg> ddecator: done
<ddecator> perfect, thanks micahg
<micahg> ddecator: sorry, I thought you said an hour ago someone already did it
<ddecator> micahg, no problem, theres been a lot going on here tonight so it's been hard to tell what all is going on haha
 * micahg is trying to finish up thunderbird 3
<kermiac> what are you doing with thunderbird 3? I've been using it for a while now & quite like it
<ddecator> any progress on 3.1? theres something wrong with the packaging of java or something...i forget what, but we figured it out in a bug i had on mozilla's bugzilla
<micahg> kermiac: packaging it for Lucid :)
<micahg> ddecator: just a matter of time...
<kermiac> awesome! :)
<ddecator> micahg, no problem, i only use it to backup my emails, i was just curious
<micahg> ddecator: the daily is old
<micahg> it's broke :)
<ddecator> so quick question for whoever...i want to join bugcontrol, but i don't know when i should apply. i saw the wiki and launchpad pages, but i just want peoples' personal advice
<kermiac> u have a mentor atm, don't you?
<micahg> ddecator: after a while, ask your mentor when you're comfortable
<ddecator> yes i do
<ddecator> alright, will do micahg, i'm hoping to finally talk to him on irc on monday...
<micahg> ddecator: main thing for bugcontrol is Importance, Triaged and Won't Fix statuses and private bugs
<kermiac> i was basically going to say what micahg just said. I'm still waiting to find a mentor
<ddecator> kermiac, i had to bug them =p
<micahg> you need to show proficiency in importance and triaging
<ddecator> ok, i'll keep that in mind...thanks micahg
<ddecator> i'm curious to see if my mentor has been keeping an eye on my work, or if he's been too busy traveling for work haha
<Damascene> can I add new report to an existing bug?
<Damascene> by using ubuntu-bug for example?
<micahg> Damascene: no, you can use apport-collect if you need to add your system information
<micahg> but only do that if asked by a triager
<Damascene> as I said on ubuntu+1 I've reported bug yesterday and after doing update today some function are working now
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/518007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518007 in udev (Ubuntu) "Asus Eee Function Keys (Hotkeys) are not working with Lucid 10.04 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> now the Fn+F7 is working
<micahg> Damascene: k, why not just post what updates you got that fixed it?
<Damascene> micahg, how to get that?
<Damascene> it's 100+ package I think.
<micahg> Damascene: wow
<micahg> Damascene: take a look at /var/log/apt/term.log
<Damascene> OK
<vish> persia/hggdh: hmm , was i a bit rude , in this mail? > http://paste.ubuntu.com/370802/
<vish> i sent that to om26er and hadnt hear a reply.. so was wondering if it might have been a bit rude :(
<vish> if I*
<vish> aw , ping fail...   persia / hggdh ^
<vish> unping... ah, nvm.. i just got a reply :)
<yofel> gyaaah, first thing I see when reading my mails is that guy vandalizing more bugs...
<yofel> this day doesn't begin well...
 * yofel goes unassigning us from bug 419501
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419501 in libxcb (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "apport-kde assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed. (affects: 127) (dups: 59)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419501
<strycore> Hey
<strycore> I'm having some issues with nautilus on lucid and I really don't understand ...
<strycore> whenever i fire up nautilus i get :  nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libdbusmenu-gtk.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<strycore> but my nautilus is up to date and the changelog says : debian/changelog:  * Rebuild with the new libdbusmenu version
<qense> strycore: There must have gone something wrong with that rebuilding. I'll have a look at it.
<strycore> thanks
<SevenMachines> strycore: have you logged out and back in after updating?
<strycore> yes and rebooted, I was having this issue yesterday
<SevenMachines> do you have /usr/lib/libdbusmenu-gtk.so.1
<strycore> yep
<qense> strycore: I can't reproduce it here.
<SevenMachines> its fine here too
<qense> strycore: What version is libappindicator0 at your system?
<strycore> is libdbusmenu-gtk0 removed  from your systems ?
<strycore> qense, i'll check that
<qense> It is removed here, yes.
<qense> And I can't install it without bringing GNOME down.
<SevenMachines> same here
<strycore> Version: 0.0.11-0ubuntu1
<strycore> for appindicator
<qense> that's the right version
<qense> and nautilus and libdbusmenu-gtk1?
<qense> btw, are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<strycore> nautilus  Version: 1:2.29.2-0ubuntu4
<strycore> 32bit
<strycore> libdbusmenu-gtk1  0.2.3-0ubuntu1
<qense> SevenMachines: Are you running 32bit or 64bit. I've got 64bit.
<SevenMachines> 64 bit here too
<qense> strycore: the versions are right
<qense> Maybe it's just 32bit that failed.
<strycore> I can try to rebuild it on my machine
<SevenMachines_> i can try the 32 bit version in a minute
<qense> that would be great
<SevenMachines_> fine on 32 bit here
<yofel> shouldn't you take that to #ubuntu+1?
<strycore> ok I tries rebuilding nautilus and it didn't help
<hggdh> Damascene: vish sorry, was out
<hggdh> Damascene: sorry for you, this was for vish
<hggdh> dammit
<Damascene> :) np
<vish> hggdh: hehe ;)
<hggdh> I should never sit at my computer *before* a coffee
<vish> hggdh: i'v told om26er to be more careful ...  he hasnt even been testing the bugs if the bug is a bug or fixed  :(
<hggdh> vish: thank you. I saw your pastebin, no problems there
<vish> hggdh: thanks , bugs like this are a bit worrying for me > Bug 404657
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404657 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Terminal exit while a process is running or multiple tabs open will ask you either to close or cancle both with underlined c that means to choose either u should press alt+c but they should use different letters example alt+l for cancle so we can exit using alt+c (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404657
 * vish still has an inbox with om26er's bug triage to double check
<hggdh> yes, I agree
<hggdh> but the bug title did not help either... I got dizzy before reaching the end
<vish> yeah :D
<hggdh> brb. la recherche du cafe perdu
 * vish fixes title
<vish> meh , no need bug mail spam ;p
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<SwedeMike> I've reported this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/516524 I'm thinking if there is something else I can do to improve the description, like installing a new OS in a virtual-box, replicating my config, replicating the bug and provide screenshots and exact configs that replicate the problem?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516524 in ubuntu "Passphrase request at bootup doesn't work properly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> Why do people jump to the conclusion testing was not done in their bug reports?
<charlie-tca> SwedeMike: that is a duplicate
<persia> Often, to a reporter, something seems so obvious that even basic testing would have exposed it.  While this isn't always true, it does create that comment in bug reports.
<charlie-tca> thank you
<SwedeMike> what persia said.
<SwedeMike> if it was part of testing it'd be discovered and most likely fixed.
<nigel_nb> heya charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> and that bug was discovered in testing
<charlie-tca> Hello, nigel_nb
<SwedeMike> charlie-tca: ok? and it was decided that it was more important to get the new faster boot-up in place than to keep this working?
<nigel_nb> I've finally gotten around to mailing bdmurray about the classes... got some pretty interesting responses
<persia> SwedeMike: Um, no.  Lots of things get tested that end up getting that sort of report, because there's heaps of complex interactions that aren't always exposed in the daily images or in the rolling-release testing.
<charlie-tca> Also, we do not all have the same system specs, which may cause a bug that is marked fixed to be still be broken for other hardwware.
<charlie-tca> or software combinations
<SwedeMike> this functionality worked perfectly in 8.10 and 9.04, and stopped working properly in 9.10, and now that I saw it was still not working properly in 10.04 I wanted to report it before 10.04 was released. I hope it's considered important enough to get fixed.
<persia> There's also the various annoying issues related to the history of the system.  Fresh installs and upgrades behave differently sometimes, in surprising ways.
<SwedeMike> persia: so would it help if I replicated this in a fresh 10.04 install?
<persia> Not really.  Now that we have the bug, we can track it.
<persia> Getting it fixed requires someone to go fix it, which is different :)
<persia> What's the bug number again (unfortunately, I've recently flushed backscroll).
<SwedeMike> 18:48 <     ubot4> Launchpad bug 516524 in ubuntu "Passphrase request at bootup doesn't work properly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516524 in ubuntu "Passphrase request at bootup doesn't work properly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516524
<charlie-tca> it is a duplicate
<qense> of?
<persia> Aha.  I've been using that successfully for 9.10 and lucid (so far, except for a while when the prompt was useless).
<charlie-tca> I will have to search when I get a chance.
<qense> SwedeMike: Do you have Nvidia? That should have been fixed recently, but now I've read some reports of users that the fix didn't fix it enough.
<persia> I think the bug needs a clear way to reproduce from scratch, so a fresh install may help, with every step identified.  I know that encrypted disk is one of the test cases for milestone images, and it works for me on rolling-release, so I'm sure there's something special going on.
<SwedeMike> persia: oki, I'll do that.
<persia> SwedeMike: Thanks.  That it's not working for you should definitely be fixed, but that it's working for me, and has been working during the milestone testing indicates it's something about either your hardware or other software installed in your environment.
<nigel_nb> persia, ping
 * persia has received a contextless ping and ignores it pending context
<hggdh> heh
<nigel_nb> ah well...context then
<nigel_nb> persia, was wondering where you were located.  the map showed some point in the artic circle
<hggdh> LOL
<persia> I'm a bit south of that, and may be a bit east or west, but the timezone is right.
<nigel_nb> (I'm try to make sense of who's where for the triaging classes)
<chrisccoulson> qense - would you mind creating your transmission patch with "diff -Nurp"? I can't get it to apply at the moment, and it's difficult to work out which bits of the patch are meant to go where ;)
<nigel_nb> ah well, TZ is all I want
<nigel_nb> thanks persia :)
<nigel_nb> Is bug 518414 a packaging bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518414 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Please include manpage from upstream (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518414
<persia> nigel_nb: Looks that way to me.
<nigel_nb> persia, isn't there a standard formatting for them? shall I change to that?
<persia> Just add the packaging tag, set the right package name, and so on.
<persia> If you are sufficiently motivated, grab the latest source from lucid, verify that the upstream source contains a manpage, and that it just isn't installed, and mark triaged.
<persia> Otherwise, just confirm that there isn't a manpage installed, and mark confirmed.
<nigel_nb> I'm sufficiently motivated ;)
<hggdh> then go ahead, and propose a debdiff if confirmed
<persia> Do you feel like being a developer today?  If so, read the dh_installman manual pages, and see if you can fix it :)
<nigel_nb> I'm always up for trying to be a developer.  you'll both be here to help me out? :)
<persia> To a certain degree, yes.  If you need a real plymouth developer, you'll need to ask in #ubuntu-devel.
<nigel_nb> I will when we get that far
<jpds> qense: Do you have something to do with lp.net/~bug-elevation-team ?
<ChogyDan> how do I file a bug for failure to resume?
<qense> jpds: No
<qense> jpds: I just thought I could be an active member of such a team, but then discovered that it's not official.
<qense> Some funny spammer created it and subscribed every team he could find, or something like that.
<jpds> How annoying.
<qense> let me dig up the ubuntu-devel thread
<qense> jpds: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-February/030172.html
<qense> the user has been kicked from the team, though
<jpds> Yep.
<nigel_nb> whats the upstream for plymouth?
<persia> Some URLs should be listed in debian/copyright
<persia> There *might* be a Homepage: entry in debian/control, but not everyone adds that.
<hggdh> jpds: the team was created by a just-arrived-to-LP  person
<hggdh> (which I had just refused entry to busquad, BTW)
<nigel_nb> ah, freedesktop
<qense> hggdh: I remembered his name from a few vandalisations he had carried out earlier.
<hggdh> yup. Yesterday was fun...
<vish> hggdh: found om26er \o/ he'd been in +1..
<jpds> qense / hggdh: did you report it to an admin?
<qense> vish: he seems to have regular contact with the auther of OMG! Ubuntu.
<hggdh> jpds: to my understanding there was no need -- he was kicked out fast
<vish> meh...  ;p
<nigel_nb> hggdh, same guy wgrant__ was talking about yday or so?
<qense> jpds: No, I assumed it was not necessary since he was already kicked out fast, there was a thread on ubuntu-devel and all teams of any stature were notified.
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes
<nigel_nb> ah
<vish> qense: OMG ! sometimes used to half baked info :(  but recently the guy has improved
<qense> yeah, although it's still a bit too much: OMG! A nice mock-up!
<hggdh> jpds: OTOH, I asked #LP to look & act on the OP og bug 517777
<qense> rather than real news
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517777 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus folder manager generates random colors in folder background when folders are opened. (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517777
<vish> qense: very true , it seems more to just post one blog a day ;)
<vish> qense: and the comments crack me up sometimes :)
<jpds> hggdh: I saw, and the best thing to do about that is to file a question against Launchpad.
<qense> I almost never read website comments, I just hope they are kind for you. ;)
<hggdh> jpds: oh, sorry, then will do it now
<qense> hggdh: troll!
<soliko> Hello I have a patch regarding Ubuntu and Qemu - anyone know where do I send it?
<vish> qense: liferea fwiw  doesnt show comments   ;)   initially i used to read comments on blogs but they are just a waste of time ;)
<qense> I also never use feed readers
<qense> soliko: Great! Does that patch fix an existing bug?
<persia> soliko: Is it an Ubuntu-specific patch, or a more general patch?
<hggdh> qense: heh. I personally think he is just misguided, but I do not want to stir the pot with him right now.
<soliko> it's ubuntu specific bug (capslock not working)
<soliko> it's look like a patch that Ubuntu made in the SDL
<persia> In that case, attach it to a bug in launchpad.  First hunt at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bugs to see if you can find an existing one,  If there isn't one, file a new one.
<qense> soliko: The best practise would be to attach the patch to the bug report on Launchpad and mark the attachment as a patch.
<soliko> qense, thanks I will
<qense> Patches are loved. ;) Two people guiding a patch to the right place at the same time.
<nigel_nb> well, I got the source for plymouth in lucid.. how do I see the manpages?
<hggdh> OK. I confess I am dumb. *Where* does one go to ask a question?
<qense> hggdh: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<jpds> hggdh: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<persia> nigel_nb: That's the tricky bit :)  `nroff -man foo.1` will display it, but you'll need to hunt around the tree to see if it's already present.
 * persia really enjoys that one "files an answer" when asking a question.
<hggdh> ah. I went to answers.lp.net, but there does not seem to be a link to *ask* a question
<hggdh> thanks
<nigel_nb> persia, is there is a different naming style for main?
<nigel_nb> package naming..
<persia> No.
<nigel_nb> changelog shows plymouth (0.8.0~-9)
<persia> Yes.
<nigel_nb> shouldn't there be a 1ubuntu1 or something?
<persia> That means revision "9" from upstream "0.8.0~".  The '~' is used to indicate that it's not a real release, just something that *will* be 0.8.0 in the future, probably.
<persia> Not necessarily.  Lots of packages don't have that revision string.  Use of "ubuntu" in the revision string typically indicates that there is some Ubuntu-specific patch to a package not in Debian.
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> and it seems that plymouth is in bzr too?
<nigel_nb> so the preferred way of taking source is from the bzr trunk?
<SwedeMike> interesting, I did a fresh install from alpha2 and dist-upgraded it, got all kinds of weird behaviour, freezes approx 20-30 seconds after X starts etc... but my (fully updated) lucid that was upgraded from 9.10 (booting from different drive, same hw) works fine. Guess it's time to try daily build
<nigel_nb> I feel that the bzr branch is synced from git
<persia> apt-get source will get the current version in Ubuntu.  bzr synced from git probably gets something closer to upstream.
<crimsun> also, Scott usually deviates from the versioning semantics, so don't look for an Ubuntu-specific version being appended.
<nigel_nb> I got a dget from package.ubuntu.com and I'm going to branch the bzr code
<hggdh> wouldn't pull-lp-source be a better option?
<nigel_nb> so that would be current source in ubuntu and upstream.. right>
<persia> No, that pulls the current Ubuntu source from lp.
<persia> With vcs-imports, the tool becomes less well named, but it made sense at one point.
<nigel_nb> and, should I be running lucid at this point?
<charlie-tca> SwedeMike: You should be able to switch to a tty1 and enter the passphrase. After the updates run, it should correct itself
<persia> nigel_nb: Um, maybe?  It works for some people, but is intentionally unstable at this point.  If you are comfortable fixing it when it breaks, go ahead, but if not, you'd do better to run it in chroots and VMs.
<nigel_nb> I have it in vm
<nigel_nb> so I guess I have to fire it up
<SwedeMike> charlie-tca: nono, this was way before I even started to try to reproduce my problem.
<SwedeMike> charlie-tca: basically just default install and dist-upgrade
<SwedeMike> and I want to re-install anyway, I couldn't get the partitioner to do what I wanted anyway (couldn't create any new partitions after choosing "new partition table", will see if that works better in the daily build.
<SwedeMike> and when I say freeze, I mean "caps-lock key doesn't change the LED and I have to power cycle"
<charlie-tca> ouch
<persia> SwedeMike: Maybe try it in a VM?  That might mask your HW bugs, and help separate any issues related to your specific HW from general issues.
<SwedeMike> persia: yeah, I'm going to try that if this doesn't work now.
<nigel_nb> persia, I didn't understand how the `nroff -man foo.1` works :(
<persia> nigel_nb: Try `zcat /usr/share/man/man1/kill.1.gz | nroff -man | less` to see the effect.
<nigel_nb> persia, the upsteam source has a folder called docs which has this stuff, but I dont see it downstream
<persia> The entire folder is missing?
<nigel_nb> yup
<persia> Then fixing the bug would require a new pull from upstream, which may have additional side effects.
<persia> Were it me, I'd just leave a comment with the results of my investigation, mark it confirmed, and leave it alone.
<nigel_nb> okay :)
<persia> If you're feeling really confident, and understand how plymouth works, you might want to hunt down a developer who works on plymouth and ask how you can help.
<persia> But I'm not sure you'll find one for at least the next 10-15 hours.
<persia> And just randomly updating the software that manages initial startup can have unexpected consequences :)
<nigel_nb> true.  I wash my hands with a change of bug status ;)
<persia> heh
<persia> But do add the comment about your investigation, as this will help the developer who fixes it to understand in more detail.
<persia> (otherwise someone else has to do what you've just done all over again)
<nigel_nb> ah, yes
<nigel_nb> is it just me or the does the greasemonkey script for LP missing the "confirmed" message?
<SwedeMike> hm, the daily build iso I downloaded doesn't seem to want to work after I select "install ubuntu" in a virtual-box-machine, the alpha2 seems to work fine.
<BUGabundo> SwedeMike: broken plymouth?
<SwedeMike> I have no idea, I just get a black screen and a blinking cursor top-left and virtual-box runs at 100% cpu (which I guess is normal if the vmachine doesn't do sleep)
<ddecator> can someone please mark bug 514782 as "medium" (it affects the functionality of a core app, although you could argue that using a different app is an "easy" workaround), and "triaged"?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514782 in brasero (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Brasero fails to recognize erased DVD-RW media (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514782
<persia> I don't like setting importance for incomplete bugs.  We don't yet know enough.
<persia> Err, sorry.  "And triaged".  Looking.
<ddecator> i set it as incomplete before, i just got done updating the description and everything. if you think i missed something, then please let me know
<persia> OK.  Now, why isn't 514782 a dup of 386024?
<ddecator> i wasn't sure that the original being for 0.8.2 and the new one being for 2.28.2 would mean that they have the same cause so i was hesitant to mark it as a dup
<persia> Fair enough.  I'll encourage you to follow-up on 386024, and see if you can't determine they are the same.
<persia> I'll update 514782 temporarily whilst you do that :)
<ddecator> alright, sounds good
<ddecator> should i just ask the OP if they can confirm the behavior still exists in the latest version?
<persia> That's probably a good way to start.
<ddecator> good deal, thanks persia
<persia> If so, it's suddenly a bug in the latest version, so you can dup it :)
<joumetal> linux-source-2.6.32 package doesn't include kernel sources.
<ddecator> fair enough. thanks again for the help and advice persia
<persia> joumetal: My apt-file claims it installs /usr/src/linux-source.2.6.32.tar.bz2 : are you certain?
<SwedeMike> oki, so, after installing alpha2 in my vbox, then dist-upgrading, I now have the same problem booting my vbox-machine that I had with the daily build of the installer, so whatever is going on seems to be consistent.
<nigel_nb> If a mount point is listed under fdisk -l but not in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab, will it fail?
<nigel_nb> bug 518533 seems to be about it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518533 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount location Not Authorized after nautilus upgrade (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518533
<joumetal> persia: synaptic doesn't show me that file and it isn't in /usr/src as it used to be.
<persia> joumetal: Hrm.  Maybe my Contents.gz is out-of-date.  File a bug.
<SwedeMike> hm, can't even get into grub. Wonder if this is actually a grub2 problem, does the installer boot grub after one selects "install ubuntu" ?
<persia> The installer installs grub2, I think.
<persia> You might ask in #ubuntu+1 to see if anyone has a workaround or more clues.
<persia> Although we triage lots of bugs here, not all of us run the latest release, so we sometimes miss things.
<ogra> the instller goes directly into initrd after the gfxboot menu
<ogra> the menu is shown after the isolinux bootloader phase
<persia> ogra: Do you know why SwedeMike might be having issues with the decryption call?
<persia> WFM, which puts me in a weak position to understand.
<ogra> no, i dont use any encryption
<ogra> so i never see any decryption stuff :)
<persia> Hrm.
<micahg> anyone using pidgin in here?
<nigel_nb> micahg, i have it installed
<joumetal> micahg: pidgin doesn't let you to network?
<micahg> nigel_nb: if you disable freenode after you connect and then reenable it, do you get an excess flood?
<nigel_nb> micahg, Lemme try.
<nigel_nb> micahg, works as supposed to. no problems
<micahg> nigel_nb: how many channels?
<nigel_nb> (but I haven't joined any channels)
<SwedeMike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/510571 seems to be it, acpi=off makes it boot again
<micahg> nigel_nb: I'm in 13
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510571 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid (affects: 7)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nigel_nb> I'll join 10 and try
<nigel_nb> micahg, 13? lucky number ;)
<micahg> nigel_nb: no, that's just how many channels I'm in
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> I'm getting to 13 and will try
<nigel_nb> micahg, you have them in favorites?
<micahg> nigel_nb: they're set to persistent
<nigel_nb> micahg, how is that done?
<micahg> add a chat, and right click and select persistent
<nigel_nb> micahg, okay, I cant see an option like that
<micahg> File -> Add chat
<nigelbabu> micahg: lucid?
<micahg> nigelbabu: no
<nigelbabu> Pidgin 2.6.2?
<micahg> nigelbabu: 2.6.5
<nigel_nb> that figures
<nigel_nb> 2.6.2 is the one in repos
<micahg> nigel_nb: pidgin PPA
<nigel_nb> aah
<nigel_nb> well, in 2.6.2, no issues when you disable and enable
<nigel_nb> only thing it doesn't connect to all channels.. which means you have to do all that again
<micahg> nigel_nb: you can do that in 2.6.2
<micahg> It's Buddies -> Add Chat
<crimsun> ddecator: when you reassign to pulseaudio/alsa-driver, please ensure that the original reporter has used apport-collect -p alsa-base
<crimsun> ddecator: thanks!
<nigel_nb> micahg, testing
<nigelbabu> micahg: no trouble here
<ddecator> crimsun, sorry, didn't realize i was supposed to do that. i will from now on
<micahg> nigelbabu: you're only in 3 channels
<nigel_nb> I'm in 13 rooms :)
<micahg> the problem is that I autojoin 13 channels twice
<crimsun> ddecator: no prob, it just saves the audio teams some time
<nigel_nb> everyone's +i now, so u can only see channels that we both are in
<micahg> nigel_nb: ah
<micahg> nigel_nb: you have them set for suto join?
<micahg> *auto
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> crimsun, have you got some spare time?
<micahg> nigel_nb: 2.6.2 or 2.6.5?
<nigel_nb> 2.6.2
<micahg> let me try to downgrade
<nigel_nb> crimsun, would you be interested in a session of triaging audio bugs (at some point after lucid launch)?
<nigel_nb> bah...
<crimsun> nigel_nb: in about ten minutes,I'll have some time
<nigel_nb> crimsun, bah.. correction.. would you be interested in a teaching session in classroom of how to triaging audio bugs (at some point after lucid launch)?
<micahg> nigel_nb: seems to be a problem in 2.6.5
<crimsun> nigel_nb: hm, another one? sure.
<nigel_nb> micahg, ah, bug
<crimsun> I suppose I should get lernid and ground control here prior
<nigel_nb> crimsun, only after lucid launch and once the bug squad changes becomes more definite
<nigel_nb> lernid, yes
<nigel_nb> GC, i'm not so sure
<nigel_nb> you can use presentations and all in lernid (if you so desire)
<crimsun> well, I hope to have the bug fixing stuff tied in and intend to use ground control for that
<nigel_nb> ah, great :)
<nigel_nb> so I'll count you in :)
<crimsun> my goal is to have a screencast/video up on the youtube ubuntu developer channel by lucid
<nigel_nb> crimsun, if I can help in anyway let me know? mixing or something...
<crimsun> nigel_nb: surely
<persia> crimsun: I don't suppose there's features in bughugger that can also help?  Might be interesting to have a session showing how to use bughugger + GC to just get stuff fixed.
<persia> (or maybe such features can be added prior to the session? )
<nigel_nb> um, good idea
<arand> Would it be possible to get an importance on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/510571 I'd vote in the higher range since it's kind of impairing testing..
<nigel_nb> I need to talk to bdmurray again
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510571 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid (affects: 7)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crimsun> arand: it's already on the weekly regression list
<arand> crimsun: oh, right, where's this list?
<crimsun> arand: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/jfo/kernel-buglist.html
<arand> crimsun: Ah, I was looking at that one before, when it wasn't there yet...
<arand> But wouldn't an importance still be useful...?
<crimsun> arand: possibly, but the focus is on Critical and High importance bugs
<crimsun> arand: I don't see this being a Critical bug, and it's debatable whether it's a High or Medium
<crimsun> I'll set it to High for now, but someone else will likely triage it
<arand> crimsun: Yea, the breakage is kind of "high" but possibly the workaround makes it medium..
<crimsun> actually, no, it can't be High
<crimsun> right, there's an easy workaround
<crimsun> Medium it is
<crimsun> I actually think that it's Low, but it's not really my final call.
<arand> okay, just hoping it gets some eyes, since it's quite annoying, and affects quite a few I presume..
<ddecator> i'm looking at bug 516461, which if from 9.04, but they say that it works fine in 9.10, so would that be "Fix Released"? (i haven't encountered this before so i just want to check before i make a change)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516461 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus trash applet don't show erased files (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516461
<ddecator> s/if/is
<persia> ddecator: I generally check the package changelog to see if I can find anything that looks like it might have fixed the bug before doing that.
<ddecator> persia, how can i check that?
<persia> That way I can report the version that fixes is, so if someone wants to look at an update (formal or local), they have somewhere from which to start.
<persia> ddecator: changelogs.ubuntu.com has all the changelogs, if you don't have the package installed.  If you do, it's in /usr/share/doc/${package}/changelog.Debian.gz
<ddecator> perfect, thanks persia =)
<persia> aptitude changelog ${package} may also work, but may provide unexpected results in some circumstances (it downloads from changelogs.ubuntu.com, but not always the version you expected)
<crimsun> it would be nice to pull them from LP
<crimsun> I have a shell script that does everything but that
<persia> Does LP have them in a clean form?  In the past couple years, I've found the LP changelogs to be oddly truncated, summarised, etc.
<crimsun> I think it only shows the one corresponding to the most recent accepted source upload
<persia> Where?
<crimsun> Show Details
<persia> Because e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+changelog doesn't match the distirbuted changelog
 * persia looks
<crimsun> per-release, there should be a Show Details
<persia> Oh, that's just the stuff from the .changes file, which may or may not match anything in particular, depending on how the upload was constructed.
<persia> (and it's mangled anyway)
<crimsun> yes, mangling is an issue
<crimsun> hmm, ekiga's is pretty close without the changed-by, etc.
<crimsun> I didn't check to see if I need to retry something on armel, though.
<persia> And that's what the new features in pbuilder-dist and mk-sbuild-lv are all about :)
<crimsun> yeah, yeah, more HD space devoted to pre-upload testing, sigh.
<crimsun> I can at least test the actual debs I generate on bare metal
<SwedeMike> so, now I've reproduced my crypt problems, and it's even worse now than before. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/516524 is there any more info that might be of use?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516524 in ubuntu "Passphrase request at bootup doesn't work properly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<persia> crimsun: schroot -p might be your new friend.  With luck, powerpc may also be available soon, but I'm not sure that can happen before FF.
<persia> There's an annoying bug that all setuid binaries fail to be setuid, but one can work around by being root in the chroot.
<crimsun> right, -p would help with space, but I'm still up a creek with real testing
<persia> Um, -p is what I use to help with testing.
<crimsun> on what armel that I have?
<persia> Lets you run binaries in the schroot against your regular DISPLAY
<persia> The emulated one on which you built stuff?
<crimsun> persia: that would be emulated, no?
<persia> Ah, I see your point.  Can't help you there really, unless I suddenly get rich enough to send hardware to everyone :)
<bcurtiswx> if someones having a problems with a work proxy.. whats the best way to debug? (its empathy).. whats a good network diagnostic?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: emapthy IRC?
<bcurtiswx> MSN
<bcurtiswx> and Yahoo (i think)
<micahg> bcurtiswx: some businesses block IM traffic
<bcurtiswx> pidgin works for them
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> well, IM traffic isn't usually proxied
<bcurtiswx> micahg: maybe i'm overdoing it.. lemme grab the bug #
<micahg> bcurtiswx: which version of empath
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: tcpdump?
<bcurtiswx> Bug #510454
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510454 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy "Network error" with any account over corporate network (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510454
<micahg> both MSN and Yahoo have changed protocols recently
<persia> No reason IM traffic can't be proxied.  Tends to have little impact.
<micahg> persia: true, I was just saying that it's usually not
<BUGabundo> yeah IM can and is proxied
<BUGabundo> pidgin even obbeys WM settings now
<hggdh> the point is a lot of companies in the US block IM traffic
<micahg> hggdh: that's what I was thinking but pidgin works apparently
<micahg> bcurtiswx: could be the protocols are out of date, is there a newer backport the user can test?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<micahg> !coc | eternal
<ubot2> eternal: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<eternal> micahg, you are stupid
<micahg> eternal: last chance, please stop this behavior
<eternal> micahg, shut up stupid
<micahg> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<eternal> stupid
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<paultag> Hobbsee_: he was just kicked from ubuntu-beginners by myself. It's with a kb
<paultag> worth (
<paultag> * *
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<Hobbsee_> paultag: pleasefix
<Hobbsee_> ta
<paultag> thanks Hobbsee_
<paultag> damn autocomplete
<Hobbsee_> np
<micahg> paultag: can you take care of -desktop as well?
<Hobbsee_> silly pidgin
<paultag> micahg: yeah, sec. I'll see if they have all ubuntu members +o there
<Hobbsee_> don't have all my scripts here
<micahg> paultag: hmm, I couldn't op in here
<paultag> micahg: yeah, I can't op either. Let me poke IRCC
<evfool> hi all
<evfool> hi all
<rork> hi evfool
<evfool> could anyone check bug 702217 and set the importance? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/702217
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702217 in aptdaemon "Cannot install local deb package from Software Center" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702217 in aptdaemon "Cannot install local deb package from Software Center" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702217
<evfool> it has appeared this year, and it already has more than 25 dupes, so I have set it as a metabug
<boban_> Im having problems with new PAE kernels with .37 on 10.10 ubuntu and .38 on natty
<boban_> are there any bugs filled for this?
<boban_> When i try to resume from suspend to ram, system boots as it was in poweroff state
<boban_> no resuming at all!
<gtriderxc> Whenever I unplug usb drive or photo camera, a massage  like this occurs: "Nie można wyświetlić "computer:///". which means "cannot dispay computer". never mind the post doesn't make any sense but word "computer" makes it all look like Windows 95 or MS-DOS. can anyone elp me to find the "computer" from this string?
<gtriderxc> <gtriderxc> the next few lines from that post are: ~~ Error: Location is already mounted
<gtriderxc> <gtriderxc> ~~choose another browser and try again
<trinikrono_> ddecator: ping o/
<ddecator> trinikrono_: pong
<bdmurray> hggdh: did you test bug 654272 in natty? it works for me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654272 in gnome-games "Gnibbles cannot start new game. game score is initialized but the game splash (worm with green background) does not disappear" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654272
<hggdh> bdmurray, yes, I did, also WFM
<hggdh> bdmurray, micahg was working on testing a backport
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay so it really should be fix released, and a maverick task opened and tagged regression right?
<hggdh> bdmurray, <blush/> yes indeed. Will do so
<hggdh> bdmurray, thanks for the gentle prod :-), done
<bdmurray> hggdh: no worries - I really wanted to make sure we, including me, were on the same page
<hggdh> bdmurray, I am unsure about regression, this does not seem one (unless we define regression as "does not work now)
<bdmurray> hggdh: comment 6 makes me think its a regression
 * hggdh goes re-read the thread
<bdmurray> hggdh: The game used to work now it doesn't
<hggdh> bdmurray, agreed, marked so
 * hggdh is really slow on this Monday
 * CensoredBiscuit is away: Oh baby, theres a shark in the water
<charlie-tca> !away > CensoredBiscuit
<ubot2> CensoredBiscuit, please see my private message
<bcurtiswx> !away > bcurtiswx
<ubot2> bcurtiswx, please see my private message
<bcurtiswx> oh, i'm just blind.
<hggdh> heh
<Rackstar> Hey, First time here, just want to bring attention to this bug which is here for a couple of months and still leaving people (in multiple reported cases) with a unusable Maverick. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/656745
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656745 in linux "dell vostro 3700 always crash (frozen) if I work with battery (power or thermal limit exceeded)" [High,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> CensoredBiscuit: sorry about the double whammy on the away thing. I did not realize pleia2 hit you in the other channel
<CensoredBiscuit> I got like penta-whammied but its fine, its just I was editing settings, and annoucing away must've gotten ticked charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Oh, okay
<bdmurray> micahg: Do you open and close lots of launchpad bug pages in firefox? I do and was thinking that might have something to do with it
<micahg> yes, I do too :)
<micahg> but that would be a memory leak
<lifeless> micahg: whats happened ?
<micahg> lifeless: oh, memory leaks in Firefox, not launchpad's fault
<lifeless> micahg: might be ;)
<bdmurray> I've only noticed it when opening lots of launchpad pages which is why I mentioned lp micahg
<chrisccoulson> what does about:memory show when it appears to be leaking memory?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: which piece would you like?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - all ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not pasting nice
<chrisccoulson> a screenshot might be easier
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sent by e-mail
<chrisccoulson> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-01
<AndrewMC> Should bug 711030 be marked wishlist or opinion? I Think opinion but I would like Bug squad memebers opinions before I mark it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711030 in software-center "Red stars used for rating may be confusing because of their symbolicism in real world" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711030
<paultag> AndrewMC: wishlist, IMHO
<paultag> AndrewMC: it's techincally true
<paultag> AndrewMC: just really really low priority
<AndrewMC> paultag: okay, a bug squad member will have to set that as i am not a member myself.
<paultag> AndrewMC: that and I'm not sure marking something as serious as govermental oppression should be something marked opinion, but that's a small aside
<paultag> AndrewMC: I'll take care of it. Cheers
<AndrewMC> paultag: thanks :)
<paultag> AndrewMC: cheers
<evfool> hi evryone
<evfool> the wiki page for organizing a HugDay suggested that I should ask if I'm not sure on this: would it be ok to organize a hugday for OpenOffice/LibreOffice to check hug the OO bugs to see which of them still apply to LO
<evfool> hi everyone again
<evfool> the wiki page for organizing a HugDay suggested that I should ask if I'm not sure on this: would it be ok to organize a hugday for OpenOffice/LibreOffice to check hug the OO bugs to see which of them still apply to LO
<pedro_> evfool, yup, looks like a good idea
<evfool> I have added it to the planning list, should I proceed then?
<pedro_> evfool, did you decided a date for it?
<pedro_> evfool, i was thinking in cleaning rhythmbox this week to follow up with the multimedia area
<evfool> I have checked, and 10th of february still seems free
<pedro_> since we organized one for totem on the previous
<pedro_> yeap it's free
<evfool> ok, so Iáll try to take care of the details, and if Iáll have the bugs list and everything set up, I'll notify you
<evfool> so far it was just an idea
<pedro_> evfool, i'll add the date to the planning page and your name next to the bug day
<evfool> ok
<pedro_> evfool, btw have a look to the organizing page and if you have any question let me know
<evfool> I have checked it
<pedro_> ok cool :-)
<evfool> so far the only one is that it'll be kindof a special hugday (LO/OO), so at least in a comment should it be mentioned that we're checking OO bugs, but LO should be marked as affected as part of 'hugging a bug'
<evfool> pedro_^
<pedro_> evfool, sounds good :-)
<evfool> iok, thanks for the feedback, I'll contact you if I'll have more questions
<bcurtiswx_> is there a webkit package to link bugs to for webkit issues? i searched with the LP search upon trying to change package in a bug and i don't see anything
<jibel> bcurtiswx_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit ?
 * charlie-tca too slow again. 
<charlie-tca> I had the same one
<bcurtiswx_> jibel, yes i c.  lemme try something else
<charlie-tca> KernelBugDay today! Looking at the bugs in "New" status
<evfool> for LibreOffice bug tracking on launchpad the libreoffice or the df-libreoffice should be used?
<evfool> which of these two projects?
<charlie-tca> evfool: LibreOffice is only in natty, but the package for bugs is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice
<evfool> and what should be set in the Also affects field to see that, because only these two appear in the Project search
<evfool> libreoffice?
<charlie-tca> it should be libreoffice
<vish> evfool: hey.. have you contacted xapanto?
<AbhijiT> heyyyyyyyyyy
<AbhijiT> vish, hows yaaa?????????
<evfool> vish: no, why should I?
<vish> evfool: he seems to be doing LibO triage work and might be active upstream as well..
<vish> AbhijiT: hey.. doing good, and you? :)
<vish> evfool: let me find his lp id..
<AbhijiT> vish, fine!! :)
<evfool> I didn't know about that, I've just started organizing a bugday for libo to mark as affecting all the bugs from oo which apply to libo too
<vish> evfool: oops it is "xapantu"
<vish> evfool: nah.. LibO triage sounds good.. but just mentioning that we could sync with him as well..
<evfool> vish: thanks, I'll contact him
<vish> thanks..
<evfool> of course, that's what communication is for
<evfool> charlie-tcaÉ libreoffice is not the libreoffice(Ubuntu) project, when a project is assigned to it
<evfool> charlie-tca^
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> !info libreoffice natty
<charlie-tca> !info libreoffice
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> <ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.0-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size
<Pici>                   44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<Pici> ^^ from ubottu
<charlie-tca> why didn't it come here?
<charlie-tca> Thank you, Pici
<charlie-tca> evfool: what is the name then?
<evfool> i don't really know, that's why I'm asking
<Pici> charlie-tca: not sure, looking into it.
<charlie-tca> according to the package search in launchpad and the bug listing, it is libreoffice
<Pici> !info bash
 * vish pokes ubot2 harder
<vish> bah.. doesnt work that^ way i guess ;p
<charlie-tca> kick it
<Pici> I've poked its owner... but I don't see any configuration settings that would cause it to not reply, as it works in pm.
<Pici> !test
<ubot2> Failed!
 * Pici shrugs
<vish> !ping
<ubot2> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<charlie-tca> it did not give me any response
<shadeslayer> !info kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> huh
<charlie-tca> probably just that touch I have, huh?
<shadeslayer> looks like only !info aint working
<vish> ah! so it does not hate charlie-tca alone.. ;)
<Pici> Yep.
<charlie-tca> evfool: I see 28 bugs against that package. But, it is only for natty, too
<charlie-tca> got one we can try?
<vish> the main issue would be switching relevant OOo bugs to LibO
<evfool> yyep, that is what the next BugDay on 10th of Feb would target
<vish> or just adding the task and forwarding it to FDO upstream
<vish> cool!
<evfool> that is why I'm asking what package should be set as also affected on OO bugs
<evfool> because on the libreoffice package in launchpad there are no bugs : https://bugs.launchpad.net/libreoffice
<vish> evfool: that is upstream
<charlie-tca> that is not the one I gave you
<vish> evfool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org
<charlie-tca> evfool: LibreOffice is only in natty, but the package for bugs is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice
<vish> err!!
<vish> yea that one :D
<charlie-tca> which is not the same package
<vish> yea.. i pasted the wrong link  :)
<jpds> !info kubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> hm, back to my kernel bugday
<evfool> yep, but when typing 'libreoffice' in the package search box to set as also affected only libreoffice and the df-libreoffice are displayed
<evfool> so is there no way to set a bug as also affecting libreoffice(ubuntu)[natty] from the launchpad interface?
<vish> evfool: need not choose release specific, afaik there isnt an option to do it that way.. just use  libreoffice(ubuntu)
<evfool> ok
<evfool> thanks
<vish> evfool: the release task is when someone nominates it for a specific release and the powers that be approve it ;)
<evfool> now I have to go, thanks for helping
<vish> np..
<evfool> bye
<Pici> !info bash
<jpds> !info dash
<vish> !bad ubot2
<ubot2> Factoid 'bad ubot2' not found
<MH0> It seems not replying in PM either...
<MH0> Is it even loaded?
<vish> yup doesnt respond in query for me either..
<MH0> :/
<vish> while the other !factoids seem to work
 * MH0 files a #ubunt-bugs bug for ubot2 :P
<MH0> heh heh heh
<jpds> !info dash
<ubot4> jpds: dash (source: dash): POSIX-compliant shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.5.1-7ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<jpds> Fixed.
<vish> !info dash
<ubot4> vish: dash (source: dash): POSIX-compliant shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.5.1-7ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<vish> hmm, odd now it doesnt reply in query.. o.0
<vish> not that i checked earlier.. Pici mentioned earlier it worked in query
<MH0> Indeed they did
<bdmurray> hey, could somebody running natty confirm bug 710901 for me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710901 in yelp (Ubuntu) "search not implemented (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710901
<charlie-tca> reproduced in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> yelp in the terminal opens "Desktop User Guide". Typing gedit in the search box hangs it with "FIXME: search_activated" in the terminal
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: thanks!  I don't think it hangs it - it just doesn't do anything at all.
<charlie-tca> hey, you are right
<charlie-tca> I can still click things in yelp
<charlie-tca> high importance with regression tags?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I'd say high and it is tagged regression already
<charlie-tca> done
<charlie-tca> I hope my comments improved some
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: looks good thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: have you found out anything about the ff memory issue?
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, not yet, i can't recreate it at all here
<chrisccoulson> the best thing to do for now is report it upstream. in the meantime, i can give you a build that can run inside valgrind
<chrisccoulson> i pushed a fix last night which makes it easy to run it in valgrind, but you need a special build for it to work
<chrisccoulson> but, running in valgrind uses even more memory ;)
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, how much memory does your machine have?
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: its making work hard as lp ajax stuff stops working
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: so I'm happy to help
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: about 3 GB
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, i will upload a valgind-enabled build to my PPA tonight
<chrisccoulson> 3GB should just about be enough ;)
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: great and is there some documentation about what I should do?
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, there is https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Debugging_memory_leaks
<chrisccoulson> but a lot of that won't be much help, as we turn off all debugging features
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, do you use the proprietary nvidia driver btw?
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: nope
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's ok then. a few people have pinged me about the issues, all using the nvidia driver
<chrisccoulson> i was starting to think there might be a correlation there ;)
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, do you have any extensions installed btw?
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: yes, but when I was testing earlier I disabled them and still saw the issue
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. thanks
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I was really worried it was  my firefox-lp-improvements
<ignarps> can anyone offer a suggestion on how I could help get more attention to this bug ?
<ignarps> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/683640
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683640 in spamassassin (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "status_of_proc is returning incorrect error code (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 81)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ignarps> it has not had an update in a while.  I have also filed bug #702159 as it effects my bacula-director
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702159 in lsb (Ubuntu) "status_of_proc is returning incorrect error code causing pacemaker to fail monitor cycle (dup-of: 683640)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702159
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683640 in spamassassin (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "status_of_proc is returning incorrect error code (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 81)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683640
<hggdh> ignarps, looking
<ignarps> thanks
<ignarps> hggdh, based on your comment.  Does a new bug report need to be filed against lsb-base instead of lsb-base
<ignarps> oh that comment was because of the other items
<ignarps> that answers my question if I should add the applications effected by this.
<hggdh> ignarps, yes. The correct package is lsb (the source package). lsb-base is one of the binary packages generated
<ikt> with the hug day, when does it start? feb 3rd at 12 midnight my time or UTC or GMT?
<charlie-tca> ikt: your time, the entire 24 hours of Feb 3
<ikt> ty :)
<hggdh> ignarps, I am unsure of your (assuming you are the OP on the bug, not sure though) logic on the bug, comment 4
<hggdh> ignarps, the standard requires us to use the pidfile passed, I am not sure we can fail over to the cases
<hggdh> ignarps, but I am raising the importance\
<ignarps> no I am not psi-jack
<ignarps> I opened 702159
<ignarps> thank you for increasing the importance
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-02
<ddecator> vish: do you still handle bugsquad mentor assignments?
<ikt> ^
<c2tarun> https://launchpad.net/bugs/408964 I downloaded the source code and packed for this bug. What should I do now?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408964 in debian (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] kpassgen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<micahg> c2tarun: you need to coordinate w/teh Debian guy for tha tone
<c2tarun> micahg: one more question, while packaging in changle log I didn't mentioned anything in Closes(#xxxx) don't u think that I should have mentioned this bug number as LP(#xxxxx) ?
<micahg> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> micahg: so I should repack it?
<micahg> c2tarun: no, you should coordinate with the person working on it in Debian, try to get 1.4 in Debian before Feature freeze, if that can't happen, then try to get it in Ubuntu, #ubuntu-motu for help with this :), thanks
<c2tarun> how can i pull the source code of schedio from the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/710347  i tried pull-lp-source schedio, but it didn't exist.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710347 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] schedio (affects: 1) (heat: 1715)" [Wishlist,New]
<micahg> c2tarun: needs-packaging bugs don't have code
<c2tarun> micahg: so we have to look for the source code on there website?
<micahg> c2tarun: yes, the description should contain a link to the site
<c2tarun> micahg: actually the link to a site is also a link of LP https://code.launchpad.net/schedio
<micahg> c2tarun: yes, and that project has an upstream tarball associated with it
<c2tarun> micahg: how can i get that tarball?
<micahg> c2tarun: wget?
<micahg> c2tarun: link is in the description
<c2tarun> got it thanks :)
<keheliya> hi all
<keheliya> i found the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/704030 via harvest
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704030 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "name of dh-make package is misspelled (affects: 1) (heat: 233)" [Undecided,New]
<keheliya> and did da necessary changes in the wiki to fix it
<keheliya> can somebody look into it and change the status of it
<bbordwell> !ubuntu-docs
<ubot4> Factoid 'ubuntu-docs' not found
<bbordwell> keheliya, you missed one in the contents
<bbordwell> keheliya, in fact it seems you missed quite a few
<keheliya> i thought those are place where it means to be the 'executable'
<keheliya> not the package
<keheliya> shall i change them too
<persia> That's just wiki stuff, not ubuntu-docs.
 * persia kills the bug
<bbordwell> yep
<bbordwell> persia, i was getting to that...
<persia> keheliya, Please fix them: no need for the explanatory note.  Just be careful not to replace valid uses of dh_make
<keheliya> ok persia bbordwell thanks
<bbordwell> keheliya, yep it looks like it correct to me
<keheliya> done
<bbordwell> kees, you around?
<c2tarun> i worked on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/710347 created the deb file. Should i change the status from new to fix released?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710347 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] schedio (affects: 1) (heat: 1715)" [Wishlist,New]
<micahg> c2tarun: no, .debs don't help, it needs to be reviewed on revu before it can go into the archive, the bug # in the changelog should be what marks it Fix Released
<c2tarun> micahg: how can i upload to REVU i visited the site but found no upload link?
<micahg> c2tarun: should just be dput revu name_of_your-source.changes
<vish> ddecator: yea, kinda.. there is a re-shuffling going on wrt the mentor team.. but there are others too who can add new mentees
<micahg> c2tarun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages?action=show&redirect=PackagingGuide%2FUbuntu#Going%20through%20MOTU
<micahg> c2tarun: I'm off to sleep, any further questions about REVU should be asked in #ubuntu-motu
<c2tarun> micahg: sure thanks :)
<evfool> hi all
<evfool> does anyone know where can I get the bugnumbers package for natty from?
<evfool> it does not appear in the repos
<evfool> it should be in the bughelper package, but that does not exist neither
<evfool> does anyone know where can I get the bugnumbers package for natty from?
<evfool> it does not appear in the repos
<evfool> it should be in the bughelper package, but that does not exist neither
<pedro_> evfool, get it from the bzr branch : launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev
<evfool> I have tried it, but it also needs python-launchpad-bugs
<evfool> I have installed that from a deb file, but the bugnumbers gave me an exception, something like lastDate is a readonly attribute
<evfool> unfortunately I don't have the stacktrace, but I can get it when I get home
<evfool> pedro_ ^
<evfool> any suggestions? or should I send you the backtrace/report bug when I get home?
<pedro_> evfool, post the backtrace later so we can have a look
<evfool> ok
<evfool> bdmurray, are you around?
<pedro_> evfool, it's like 4 am in his timezone, try to ping him later
<evfool> ok :)
<evfool> then I'll better answer his bugsquad mail :)
<christophe_de> Hi, I installed natty a few days ago to see if some old bugs had disappeared. Now I stumbled across some other bugs and crashes and want know which is the best way to report bugs for the development version?
<christophe_de> Mostly it's compiz, evince-thumbnailer and policykit crashes
<christophe_de> Or should I just report them using apport like in the stable release?
<yofel> apport
<c2tarun> in bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/710347 there is no infomation about the homepage of the software, what should I write in homepage section of control file?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710347 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] schedio (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<c2tarun> ping^^
<bdmurray> pedro_: Would you mind if I played with ubuntu-bugday.py and stuck it in ubuntu-qa-tools?
<pedro_> bdmurray, nope, in fact that'd be great, i just code the thing in like 10 mins so i might did something wrong there ;-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, cool.  One thing I noticed was that you filter on 'Incomplete' but since bug expiration is turned on I think we could filter on 'Incomplete w/ response'.  Does that seem reasonable?
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeah totally
<bdmurray> pedro_: great I'll have at it this week then
<pedro_> awesome, thank you bdmurray :-)
<txomon> hello!
<txomon> I have just submited a bug, and I would want to know if it is correctly spelled
<txomon> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?shva=1#inbox/12de7643ae511fcf
<txomon> oup
<txomon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/711989
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711989 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "same SSID and different MAC same pass is not true usually (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<njin> hello fellows, i'm here again 8broken but here). i've got this issue: i start a li. on wich it can depend 've session from usb, but when i reboot or shutdown i've to phisically detach and reattach the key to have it working
<njin> rephrase, i start a live sessionfrom usb, but when i reboot or shutdown i've got to detach, then reattach the key to have it working. on wich it can depend ?
<txomon> hello all once again
<txomon> charlie-tca, I have just installed the 10.10 ubuntu and the problem persists
<charlie-tca> expand on that, please?
<txomon> ah yes
<txomon> this
<txomon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/485067
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485067 in linux (Ubuntu) "wireless card malfunction (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<txomon> charlie-tca, so what may I write?
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> txomon: same blue or red light?
<txomon> now is always blue
<txomon> and it says device not ready
<charlie-tca> add a comment to the report, explaining that you have installed 10.10 fresh, not upgraded, and what happened.
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> so, no wireless now?
<txomon> oki
<charlie-tca> I will try to get it over to the kernel team, then, too
<txomon> nop xD I have had to install another router to act as a bridge
<seb128> bdmurray, do you know why bug #703809 is heated?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703809 in eog (Ubuntu) "GNOME Image Viewer can only 'set as desktop background' once per instance (affects: 1) (heat: 223)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703809
<seb128> bdmurray, it's the first ranked in the eog list but it doesn't have any comment, duplicate, users ranking, it's not a crash, etc
<bdmurray> seb128: no, I don't - I think the heat algorithm is bit a odd actually
<seb128> not sure if it's "odd" but it's not giving a very useful ranking...
<seb128> random bugs not confirmed which are not crashs and have no duplicate get ranked high
<ddecator> vish: alright, well i'm currently the "master" for someone looking to both get into the beginners team and -control, so i've been helping him with triage. figured we should make it official with the bugsquad if possible
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-03
<aelen_v> gnome-session-properties does not run my command to get rid of those nasty Flash & Java cookies. It fails whether there is a command (rm -rf ~/.adobe/Flash_Player/AssetCache/*) or an executable bash script containing those rm commands. Though, gnome-schedule seems to do the job (and occasionally gnome-session-properties also...). Could it be a bug or am I missing something?
<aelen_v> Occasionally means that after I "cleaned" ~/.gnome2/autostart/sh.desktop file it worked for a couple of logins/reboots. Then it again stopped to work without any evident reason.
<om26er> 'huday current' says the available hugday is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110210 how to set it to today's hugday?
<om26er> pedro_, ^^
<charlie-tca> where?
<charlie-tca> nm, nothing I can do
<charlie-tca> pedro_: ^ ^
<pedro_> om26er, it says 20110203 here
<pedro_> om26er, try the ubuntu-qa-tools from the bzr repo
<pedro_> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-qa-tools
<pedro_> that bug is fixed there, bug in question is bug 592074
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 592074 in ubuntu-qa-tools (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "hugday current returns next hugday (if available) on a hugday (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592074
<om26er> thanks i'll update :)
<pedro_> you're welcome
<ScottK> Is that proper tag for a bug with a regression now regression-natty (for a Natty regression from Maverick)?
<micahg> ScottK: it's regression-release natty and open a natty task
<ScottK> Thanks
<charlie-tca> hm, just getting started on the bug day and already seem to be about 50 behind... :-)
<charlie-tca> glad to see we have people working this!
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: did that debug version of firefox get uploaded?
<Darxus> My bug for alpha 2, which I marked public, was just automatically marked a duplicate of a private bug.  Mine is bug #712660.
<yofel> lp 712660
<yofel> bug 712660
<yofel> jpds: ^
<Darxus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/712660  plugininstall.py crashed with IOError in command(): [Errno 32] Broken pipe
<Darxus> Basically install fails.  Possibly just before updating grub.
<ddecator> hggdh, charlie-tca, vish: looks like you three (and pedro) are the admins for the bugsquad-mentorship lp team. vish mentioned there being some changes happening to the team (not sure what they are) but i'm currently working with RedSingularity to help get him both into the beginners team and ready for -control. i updated the wiki to show him as my bugsquad mentee, but could one of you approve him into the lp team so it's official? (assuming t
<yofel> yep, and it is a duplicate of the other one looking at the backtrace
<Darxus> yofel: Yeah, I expected it really was a duplicate.  But it's annoying that I can't get to the one it's a duplicate of.
<yofel> well, there might always be some private data from the installation in one of the binary files, that's why it's private
<yofel> the bug would need looking at by someone that knows ubiquity before it's marked public
<vish> ddecator: done! thanks.. i dint know the link/lp id/member name yesterday :)
<ddecator> vish: thanks much :)
<charlie-tca> Darxus, yofel : looking
<vish> hggdh: charlie-tca approved RedSingularity as ddecator's mentee for the old team
<yofel> charlie-tca: thanks, I don't know scratch about ubiquity
<ddecator> old team?
<yofel> ddecator: btw, you need an IRC client that supports oversized messages :P
<vish> ddecator: yea.. now there is a new team where it is not just one on one.. more of a classroom
<vish> with a bunch of mentors..
<ddecator> vish: oh, interesting. is there a wiki page describing it?
<Darxus> I know there's no private data in mine.  The only thing that virtualbox knew was my username.
<ddecator> yofel: heh :p
<greg-g> ummmm, so, dumb question. Why did Bug Watch Updater go through and set the importance on some upstream tasks from Medium to Unknown last week and then turn around and undo that change today?
<vish> ddecator: https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship-group-alpha
<vish> greg-g: it is a silly little thing, i believe it sometimes forgets what it is has already done  ;p
<vish> -is
<greg-g> unfortunately I heard from a member of the michigan loco that it is annoying the heck out of him :/
<vish> yea.. me too :S
<ddecator> vish: interesting idea. any restrictions for joining the new team?
<vish> ddecator: nope. it was basically an idea to have several sub-teams …
<vish> ddecator: not sure what restrictions you are thinking of though..
<bdmurray> greg-g: it was a bug in Launchpad itself and the parsing of upstream bug reports
<ddecator> vish: i guess "requirements" would have been a better word. i'd be willing to join that new team and help out any way i can :)
<charlie-tca> Darxus: public now, you should be able to see bug 705359
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 705359 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "plugininstall.py crashed with IOError in command(): [Errno 32] Broken pipe (affects: 10) (dups: 9) (heat: 82)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705359
<charlie-tca> vish: thanks
<vish> like Bug #575774 , it one day changed the status and then today it updated the priority.. that too for an invalid bug o.0
<Darxus> charlie-tca: Cool, thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575774 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "2.6.32-21-generic CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns flood (affects: 2) (heat: 24)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575774
<charlie-tca> yofel: no problem
<Darxus> Yup, I can see it.
<greg-g> bdmurray: sad. Oh well. I'll make sure the guy who was annoyed doesn't get too annoyed ;)
<greg-g> bdmurray / vish: thanks for the info, though!
<vish> np.. i got spammed today too :)
<vish> well often, whenever it has its tantrums ;p
<vish> hehe, *ONE year* later it checked for the importance of this fix released bug  Bug #406167  ;p
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406167 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[karmic] Strigi indexer notifications after suspend/hiberbation (affects: 4) (heat: 6)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406167
<yofel> heh
<vish> ddecator: sure, you can join in the new team as well.. or maybe we can start a new beta mentoring team too, depending on what the others think …
<ddecator> vish: no rush. you guys talk it over and decide where you want to things to go, and we can go from there
<bdmurray> I think one team is enough for now as we are just testing it out
<vish> bdmurray: should we make it mandatory that mentees need to report biweekly?(just mentioning the bugs they triaged or even if they dint ) there seems little activity in the team.. :s
<bdmurray> vish: it seems like more work for the mentee which my increase the burden of triaging if you will.  I'd rather something (smart) were done like that automatically.  Perhaps subscribing the team to the bug or an auto generated summary of activity.
<Darxus> Has anybody gotten alpha 2 64 bit to install?
<vish> hmm, automatically.. interesting idea..!
<ddecator> bdmurray: +1
<vish> bdmurray:  why i thought making them submit was because i noticed that some havent triaged even a single bug.. :(
<vish> https://launchpad.net/~adiratiu00/+karma none
<vish> https://launchpad.net/~bolster/+karma no recent activity..
<bdmurray> vish: well it'd be good to follow up and find out why.  is due to lack of time or something about the triaging process?
<vish> yea..
<vish>  i'll send out a mail today, asking how it is going on
<bdmurray> I wouldn't necessarily trust +karma
<vish> nah, not karma.. its the no bug activity i'm looking it
<bdmurray> I wouldn't necessarily trust the +karma page
<vish> oh!
<vish> (gmane doesnt show any difference either..)
<Darxus> Alpha 2 was released with an amd64 image that *never* successfully installs without a workaround?
<bdmurray> vish: okay if both say that then okay ;-)
<vish> ;)
<yofel> alpha2 was released? where?
<vish> !
<yofel> Darxus: btw. you can find ISO testers in #ubuntu-testing, they might know more
 * vish was just typing : Darxus: you'd have better luck in #u+1 … and realized what yofel said :D
<yofel> well, #ubuntu+1 too as vish wanted to say ;)
<vish> yofel: Darxus is trying to trick us like pitti ;p
<yofel> hahah
<Darxus> yofel: Thanks.
<Darxus> vish: How is pitti trying to trick you?
<vish> Darxus: he pre-announced archives being closed for alpha2  ;)
<vish> jolted the heck out of a lot of folks ;p
<Darxus> vish: Huh?
<yofel> oh yeah, that was funny :D
 * yofel fetches the mail
<yofel> Darxus: 1) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-January/000811.html
<yofel> Darxus: 2) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-January/000812.html
<bdmurray> Darxus: the issue is documented in the TechnicalOverview for Natty
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview
<bdmurray> if its the one I am thinking of
<Darxus> yofel: Nice, thanks :)
<Darxus> bdmurray: I saw that.  It's actually a different bug.  I'm trying the workaround listed for it.
<bdmurray> Additionally the known issues on that page are something we all should be familiar as duplicates may come in
<bcurtiswx> bug watch updater is sick again
<bcurtiswx> or well.. its better and catching up
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-04
<penalvch> I'm working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/172262 this problem is verified in libreoffice-impress in Natty, could someone please add the downstream "libreoffice (Ubuntu)" to this bug as when I click "Also affects project" this is not an option. Thanks.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 172262 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Impress inserted video does not play (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> You want it against both packages?
<penalvch> charlie-tca: Yes please.
<charlie-tca> done
<penalvch> charlie-tca: Thank you.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> I would even tell you how, but am not sure
<bdmurray> not sure what?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: ?
<charlie-tca> went to eat.
<charlie-tca> Not sure how I got libreoffice (ubuntu) to take
<charlie-tca> Everything I tried gave me an error
<yofel> usually "also affects distribution"  - select ubuntu - enter package in the field - add
<charlie-tca> That was what I tried second. I tried the affects project, choose a different project, first
<charlie-tca> anyway, got what was needed.
<charlie-tca> Now going shopping...
<c2tarun> bug 199879 in this bug I think the debian fix is released, but we dont have that fix in ubuntu archives? why so?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 199879 in nxtvepg (Debian) (and 1 other project) "nxtvegp must be upgraded (affects: 2) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199879
<micahg> c2tarun: was remvoed from debian
<micahg> should've been removed from Ubuntu as well
<c2tarun> micahg: but this bug is still active, we should mark it invalid or something like that.
<micahg> c2tarun: yep, let me check the rdepends and I'll convert it to a removal request
<c2tarun> micahg: sure :)
<micahg> c2tarun: thansk
<micahg> c2tarun: actually, I'll just file a new bug so I can link the removal bug
<c2tarun> micahg: Is it possible that there are packages in debian archive that are not in our?
<c2tarun> I mean not in ubuntu
<micahg> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> micahg: then if we want to check whether they are in debian how can we check that?
<c2tarun> micahg: and their version too.
<jmarsden> c2tarun: rmadison -u debian packagename or browse http://packages.debian.org/packagename
<micahg> c2tarun: ah, it's not dead upstream
<evfool> h all
<evfool> a question I have already asked before: how can I set a bug as also affecting "libreoffice(Ubuntu)" from the launchpad interface?
<maxb> "Also affects distribution" IIRC
<ikt>  usually "also affects distribution"  - select ubuntu - enter package in the field - add
<evfool> ok, thanks, I have always tried with also affects project
<polyvisual> Morning, anyone here?
<AbhijiT> polyvisual, hi
<polyvisual> Hey there, I needed some advice about logging a bug, but I think I've sorted it now. Thanks.
<AbhijiT> !bug | polyvisual
<ubot4> polyvisual: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ikt> where would be the best place to ask several wishlist/feature requests for unity?
<AbhijiT> ikt, just submit the wishlist as bugs. each separately
<ikt> ok ty
<ikt> also I am hoping to have a small bug jam, I noticed that there needs to be a lot of testing between ooo and libre office, would the best way be to have say virtualbox with a default install of 10.04/10.10/11.04 w/the latest openoffice and libre office, and then just go through trying to replicate each bug in both?
<ikt> if anyone is able to set these to wishlist I would be most appreciative
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/713083
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713083 in unity (Ubuntu) "Allow location of the dock to be customizable (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Opinion]
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/713087
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713087 in unity (Ubuntu) "Allow unity dock to be resizable (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Opinion]
 * persia sets
<ikt> ty :)
<charlie-tca> question on reporting bugs in firefox 3.6.13, currently in Lucid (Ubuntu 10.04). There is no "Report a bug", Do we report the bugs directly to Mozilla or launchpad now?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<charlie-tca> Specifically, it will not export bookmarks
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca, there is no report-a-bug item for any application in lucid
<chrisccoulson> we disabled them for the stable release
<charlie-tca> okay, so report it to launchpad or mozilla?
<chrisccoulson> as for where to report bugs, it depends on what the bug is i guess
<chrisccoulson> if it's a crash, they all go to mozilla
<chrisccoulson> other bugs should be reported to mozilla if it looks like an upstream issue
<charlie-tca> Tools -> organize bookmarks -> export   fails silently
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, probably report that in launchpad for now
<charlie-tca> Okay, thanks
<chrisccoulson> firefox bugs don't get much attention from me though, unless people flag them up to me. i've given up trying to keep up with the bugs, as most of the ones i read are of such terrible quality, that i'd spend all my time ping-ponging with reporters
<charlie-tca> I understand that. I will give you the number after filing it, then, okay?
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca, sure. you can also subscribe me. bugs that i'm manually subscribed to get marked higher importance in my inbox
<charlie-tca> Will do. Thanks so much
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca, do you see any JS errors in the error console when you try that btw?
<chrisccoulson> quite often, bugs like this where a UI element doesn't do anything ends up being triggered by a JS exception being thrown somewhere
<charlie-tca> I don't know where to look for that
<charlie-tca> nm, I found it, but it is full of errors, maybe I can clear it and try this stuff again?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: yes, that's a good strategy
<bdmurray> I frequently use the error console when writing greasemonkey scripts
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I will make it happen, then.
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: did you get a chance to setup a debug version of firefox?
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, not yet, sorry.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you slacker!
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i've been trying to fix crash bugs ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll start helping with bugs again shortly ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no worries, but i think it's mostly a lost cause ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I meant to organize some bug days to clean out the old stuff, might do that next month
<seb128> seems you guys do have a reasonable count of bugs
<seb128> or at least if you watch the ones tagged natty
<seidos> hi all.  if a bug turns out to be a hardware problem, should i set it to "fix committed"?
<jibel_> bdmurray, re: busy work, the bug 237361 has been fixed more than 2 years ago in pmount 0.9.17  :-) He's complaining without even checking that it's fixed or not.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 237361 in pmount (Ubuntu) "Small problem with man page formatting of pmount(1) (heat: 4)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237361
<bdmurray> jibel_: heh
<kamusin> what is  the package/metapackage called who contains all description for a universe application (autossh in this case)?
<yofel> metapackage? ever package carries it's own description
<kamusin> I know that control file has a general description, but for example some package have multi language support (I think), so in my case there is a spanish resume version that has a mispelled word
<kamusin> so, is not included in the control file itself, by the way,  someone has reassigned that report to language-pack-es but I can't find the template/file/place to fix it
<yofel> oh, the description translations... I can't remember where those are kept :/
<kamusin> yofel, right.. me too :(
<yofel> shadeslayer: korundum works now?
<shadeslayer> i should
<shadeslayer> *it should
<yofel> eek, wrong #
<shadeslayer> :P
<micahg> bdmurray: I actually thought of a way we can SRU a fix for Lucid against pidgin-facebookchat, we can depend on a version less than 1:2.7.9-1~
<greg-g> hmmm, there's an apt-add-repository, shouldn't there be an apt-remove-repository (for ppas you no longer want)?
<yofel> software-properties does that
<yofel> and on the command line, just remove the file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<yofel> or rename it
<greg-g> yofel: yeah, I know of those :) It wasn't 100% serious. I actually deleted the ":)" at the end of that when I added the parenthetical part, but forgot to readd the ":)"
<yofel> heh
<bdmurray> whats the translators project?
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: ubuntu-translations
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<bdmurray> that's what I'd thought
<bcurtiswx_> in order to get a program to start up at login, isn't it just System-->Preferences-->Startup Applications and adding the entry there?
<bcurtiswx_> re: bug #478178
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478178 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Empathy is almost impossible to set as a startup application (affects: 25) (heat: 121)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478178
<bcurtiswx_> i see that it's mentioned, but i can use /usr/bin/empathy and it works fine :-\
<winniemiel05> Hey, i thnik this bug should be marked as wishlist. Can someone do it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-me/+bug/685636
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 685636 in notify-osd (and 2 other projects) "improved Skype Integration (affects: 3) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> Guys, I have a regression in the current development version to report but I have no idea of what information to provide. When using my DSL Router modem to connect to the internet, specifically Ubuntu 11.04 will have some gateway issues, it'll still work but slowly. This didn't happen in Ubuntu 10.10 or Windows, and I'm not sure what to report against or what logs to send.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-05
<przemo_li> Hi, I have bug with booting after upgrading to 11.04 where to report?
<przemo_li> Hi, I have bug with booting after upgrading to 11.04 where to report?
<przemo_li> I mean no way to log into ubu cause no ubu is working after encountering bug
<seidos> przemo_li: i can create it for you i believe.  what is the package you want to report against?
<seidos> przemo_li: are you using 10.10?
<przemo_li> NO PACKAGE
<przemo_li> ubu do not boot
<przemo_li> do not mount /
<przemo_li> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10429500#post10429500
<przemo_li> but if I just post it a forum post it may be ommited by someone who other wise would fix it
<seidos> przemo_li: then the package is linux
<seidos> przemo_li: just reinstall, then create then report the bug
<przemo_li> :D
<przemo_li> thx
<evfool> hi all
<evfool> is a bug day with 188 new, 101 confirmed and 40 incomplete bugs too much for a day? what do you think?
<charlie-tca> We ususally limit the lists to 100 each, max
<charlie-tca> Just take the newest 100, normally
<evfool> I'm trying to reduce it, but I'd like a saner filter
<evfool> I'm just trying to filter only writer, calc and impress bugs, so that would eliminate printing issues, base issues, email merge issues, etc
<evfool> but I'll see
<evfool> if it doesn't reduce the list length enough, I'll take the 100 latest from each category
<evfool> :)
<evfool> thanks
<penguin42> what do people think about bug 703988 - should that be set to confirmed since there are is someone else saying they've got it; and should the other ones with the same crash in appmenu be duped in ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703988 in vim (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "vim.gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add() (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703988
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-06
<charlie-tca> I don't know unity well enough.
<charlie-tca> it probably should be confirmed and importance medium or high, but my knowledge of unity is not enough to say for sure
<penguin42> I've confirmed it, I can't set importance
<charlie-tca> what is it gonna be?
<penguin42> Medium i'd say
<charlie-tca> done
<penguin42> Ta
<penguin42> charlie-tca: OK, I'm more convinced to merge it - just found another one; bug 713801
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713801 in subdownloader (Ubuntu) "run.py crashed with SIGSEGV in g_atomic_int_exchange_and_add() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713801
<penguin42> bug 713192
<ubot4> penguin42: Bug 713192 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/713192 is private
<evfool> could anyone allow my bugday announcement mail on ubuntu-devel-announce list, please?
<micahg> evfool: no one in here probably can do that
<evfool> ok, just trying because the bugday page said that someone should be found here who can moderate that list
<evfool> but hopefully it will get allowed
<evfool> thanks
<micahg> evfool: that should probably be changed, the moderators would most likely be in #ubuntu-devel
<evfool> ok, I'll ask there too
<Laibsch> Hi, can somebody please verify if they can reproduce bug 713922 on natty or at least maverick?  I hope the description is sufficiently clear.  If not, ask!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713922 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "left-click menu doesn't always show in multi-head setup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713922
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/713898
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713898 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "failed to fetch, 10.04 to 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ikt> the mirror he mentions hasn't been updated since june last year
<ikt> http://astromirror.uchicago.edu/ubuntu/dists/
<micahg> ikt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<ikt> ty
<UndiFineD> spam on launchpad ? is that common ?
<UndiFineD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/munin/+bug/604110
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 604110 in munin (Ubuntu) "munin-node-configure --shell fails on lucid (affects: 3) (heat: 26)" [Low,Expired]
<charlie-tca> it is not uncommon
<yofel> does happen from time to time, anyone can comment by mail as long as there is an account
 * yofel wonders who https://launchpad.net/~bugbot is..
<charlie-tca> yofel: bugbot is bryce harrington
<charlie-tca> xorg master
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> just wondering why he assigned bug 713781 to nvidia when that's not being used..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713781 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[natty] Video corruption on kernel 2.6.38-1-generic and nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713781
<charlie-tca> Last time I talked with him, he was still working out the kinks in it
<yofel> ah, I'll reassign that to nouveau, should be a driver issue
<charlie-tca> probably because the reporter reported it as "nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2)"
<charlie-tca> UndiFineD: unless spam gets really bad, most of us ignore it
<charlie-tca>  now
<UndiFineD> :)
<trinikrono> hello triage ninjas :D
<trinikrono> charlie-tca:  i have a question for you, bug 709167 is this wishlist or invalid
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709167 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "does not provide connection to facebook (affects: 1) (heat: 495)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709167
<charlie-tca> wishlist, I guess. Pidgin could provide connection to any of the social networks. check for duplicates, though.
<trinikrono> well it has a plugin and also facebook provides xmpp chat now
<trinikrono> so i am not sure what to tell the reporter
<penguin42> trinikrono: Ask him if he has the plugin, and if that works, and ask him if the chat works through xmpp
<charlie-tca> Then you tell the reporter to simply install the plugin and close it as invalid.
<charlie-tca> If there is a plugin, support is already there
<trinikrono> well i used the both of them already so i will close the bug and direct to the plugin and the xmpp thing then, thanks guys
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. Thanks for helping with those bugs.
<GrueMaster> Looks like either the account for mpasadas was highjacked for spamming or created for it.  If you look at the bugs associated with that account, every one that has a comment by this user is spam.
<GrueMaster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mpasadas
<vish> we can report it by filing a question in lp and have the user banned
<GrueMaster> On it.
<GrueMaster> Created  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/144349 following the spam reporting guidelines (I think).  I also associated each spammed bug associated with that user.
<trinikrono> is anyone familar with the kernel module tmp_tis ?
<penguin42> trinikrono: Do you mean tpm_tis ?
<trinikrono> yes look at bug 631933
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 631933 in xorg (Ubuntu) "X freeze during boot after 10.04 LTS upgrade to 10.10 Beta (affects: 3) (heat: 27)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631933
<trinikrono> it seems to be a naughty module
<penguin42> hmm#
<penguin42> trinikrono: If he's having to blacklist tpm_tis it's a kernel not X bug, tpm is a trusted platform module and should be entirely unrelated to X
<trinikrono> yes thats the direction im heading penguin42
<trinikrono> but i was wondering if you see people getting that problem
<penguin42> trinikrono: I think he might have more than one problem there, the tpm  one and the X one
<trinikrono> having to blacklist tpm_tis to get x working
<penguin42> it's odd, I wouldn't expect the two to interact
<trinikrono> lol look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592889
<trinikrono> i want to change the summary and change the package to the kernel
<trinikrono> and maybe one of the kernel guys will look at it
<penguin42> yeh, I'm just curious why it's even loading tpm, it's relatively specialised
<trinikrono> penguin42: should i get anything else from the reporters?
<trinikrono> yes my pc does not have that module loaded
<trinikrono> it seems to be related to a memory card reader
<trinikrono> in some laptops :s
<penguin42> shouldn't be related to a memory card reader, it's a chip on the motherboard typically
<duncan_nz> hi. I've got a new 64bit PC and the Ubuntu 10.10 desktop CD won't run. How do I report this kind of bug? How do I get useful information from the system?
<penguin42> duncan_nz: What's the PC?
<penguin42> duncan_nz: I'd try (vaguely in order) the 'alternate CD' which uses a lighter weight installer, if that fails I'd try the current Natty (11.04) alpha; if you can get either of those to work then I'd use ubuntu-bug from one of those running to report a bug against 'ubuiquity' which is the whole installer process (as good a palce as any initial install problem)
<penguin42> duncan_nz: Or you can file a bug at launchpad by going to http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug?no-redirect
<duncan_nz> penguin42: it's an ACrock based machine I've put together. It's already got windows, so I won't be trying Natty until it's released. But are you saying that if I can get it to install with the alternative CD then running ubuntu-bug for ubiquity should get some relevant information? How can that be if the installer works?
<duncan_nz> penguin42: that should have read "ASRock"
<penguin42> duncan_nz: The alternate CD uses a different installer, running ubuntu-bug will at least gather information about the machine hardware and add it to the bug report so people can see what it failed on
<penguin42> duncan_nz: What CPU/chipset ?
<penguin42> duncan_nz: Is it a P55Pro ?
<duncan_nz> penguin42: aha, great. I'll try that. I jsut thought it would be a shame if I missed the chance to grab the debugging info if this is a serious problem in the making.
<duncan_nz> penguin42: it's a Asrock P45DE3 Intel P45 )DDR3)
<duncan_nz> penguin42: with a Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300
<penguin42> ok, probably not the same issue as my P55Pro (I ahve to pass nointremap on the kernel line for that - bug 605686)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 605686 in linux (Ubuntu) "nointremap needed - Blocked an interrupt request due to source-id verificiation failure (affects: 2) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605686
<penguin42> duncan_nz: The other things you can try on the boot line are acpi=off noapic or nolapic    sometimes they work around bios issues
<penguin42> duncan_nz: If any of those fix it, file a bug against linux
<duncan_nz> penguin42: those are three seperate similar commands?
<duncan_nz> File a kernel bug?
<penguin42> duncan_nz: Yeh, they're three separate options you can add to the boot line - to work around bios/kernel interaction problems
<duncan_nz> penguin42: thanks for your help. bye for now.
<penguin42> duncan_nz: Good luck
<trinikrono> micahg: ping , the packaging-bugs
 * micahg keeps forgetting
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-30
<hggdh> astraljava: yes, please do, Harvest needs some love, and we are trying to find where and what
<MxxC> hggdh: i did what you asked regarding bug 909996
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 909996 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "firmware-b43legacy-installer errors "17: missing" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909996
<MxxC> i tried the link you gave me and it dind't make any difference
<bil21al> hggdh:ping
<bil21al> hggdh:ping
<Pici> hrm.
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs: "The method of reporting bugs in Ubuntu is by using the tool "ubuntu-bug", otherwise known as Apport." I tried '~$ ubuntu-bug  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' and obtained: "*** Development is completed for the 'oneiric' version of Ubuntu, so you should probably use technical support channels unless you know for certain it should be reported...
<bullgard4> ...here?". I am surprised that Ubuntu does not wish an error report about Ubuntu Oneiric via ubuntu-bug command. It is the first time that I read this message. (I have sent many Oneiric bug reports to Launchpad in the past.) Can you guide me what this message means?
<Cornwall> Hi, can a triager set bug 609585 to wishlist (package ccsm-simple)?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 609585 in simple-ccsm (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "One slider for all Animation speeds (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609585
<bkerensa> Cornwall: Someone on Control would have to do that since basic triagers don't have the ability to wishlist
<hggdh> Cornwall: done. But who would work on it?
<Cornwall> hggdh: dunno, I was intending on leaving it
<Cornwall> hggdh: possibly it should be invalidated because it's so old
<hggdh> Cornwall: I almost agree -- and there is also a discussion on dropping ccsm for now...
<hggdh> let's wait and see what happens
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-31
<astraljava> hggdh: Sorry for the delay. re: harvest, can you tell me if it is correct when it still finds bug 791467? Isn't that already closed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 791467 in ubuntustudio-meta (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "gcdmaster not built on Oneiric: breaks ubuntustudio installation with additional software (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791467
<hggdh> astraljava: no, it is not...
<astraljava> hggdh: Why? It's marked invalid and fix released.
<hggdh> astraljava: it is not correct because all the bug's tasks are in a final state
<hggdh> there is nothing else to be done there
<astraljava> Ahh... sorry, misunderstood.
<astraljava> hggdh: So I filed bug 924288 about it, then.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924288 in harvest "harvest finds bugs that have already been resolved (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924288
<hggdh> astraljava: THANK YOU
<hggdh> DAMM caps lock
<astraljava> Hehe. :)
<MxxC> So do i need to provide any more info regarding bug 909996 to have somebody look at it/fix it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 909996 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "firmware-b43legacy-installer errors "17: missing" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909996
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 14 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<PaulW2U_> disc
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-01
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/924609
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924609 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Network Manager adds (null) values for Wireless Connections (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<xaitec> i would like to help in bug triage
<iceroot> can someone mark this bug as high/crtitical? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/914305?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 914305 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "[12.04] WARNING: gnome-keyring:: no socket to connect to (affects: 11) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mxx> Still looking for help to get bug 909996 looked at and ultimately fixed.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 909996 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "firmware-b43legacy-installer errors "17: missing" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909996
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs: "The method of reporting bugs in Ubuntu is by using the tool "ubuntu-bug", otherwise known as Apport." I tried '~$ ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' and obtained: "*** Development is completed for the 'oneiric' version of Ubuntu, so you should probably use technical support channels unless you know for certain it should be reported...
<bullgard4> ...Kanns there?". I am surprised that Ubuntu does not wish an error report about Ubuntu Oneiric via ubuntu-bug command. It is the first time that I read this message. (I have sent many Oneiric bug reports to Launchpad in the past.) Can you guide me what this message means?
<lifeless> bullgard4: it means what it says: oneiric is released, no further changes are being made directly to it
<bullgard4> lifeless: You did not answer if Ubuntu will or will not consider my bug reports about Oneiric. Can you answer this question?
<iceroot> bullgard4: if they are critical they will be fixed also if it are very small changes
<iceroot> bullgard4: but normally they will be fixed in 12.04 only
<iceroot> bullgard4: but its depending on the bug and the affort/changes to fix it
<bullgard4> iceroot: Understood. Thank you very much for explaining.
<circlingthesun> Good day
<circlingthesun> I have a slight issue
<circlingthesun> hope someone can help me
<circlingthesun> I'm running ubuntu 11.10 on an asus ul20ft laptop with intel gma hd graphics
<circlingthesun> When my laptop woke up from suspension it froze with nothing but my wonderful wallpaper showing
<circlingthesun> Upon reboot grub gave me the usual options
<circlingthesun> I hit enter for ubuntu
<circlingthesun> and then this: http://i.imgur.com/Pisfh.jpg
<circlingthesun> It's all scrambled
<circlingthesun> Its not isolated to the splash screen
<circlingthesun> When I restart and boot into win7 there are no issues
<circlingthesun> so I'm guessing is a driver issue
<circlingthesun> Could have been an update that took effect after the restart
<circlingthesun> I have no idea
<circlingthesun> any suggestions?
<berdario> s9iper1, I updated the info on the bug I opened yesterday
<s9iper1> bug number
<s9iper1> ?
<berdario> 924468 and
<berdario> 924473
<s9iper1> berdario:the second one i have also seen
<s9iper1> and i have discussed  it with developer
<s9iper1> the problem was that when we are entering the secong account than another dup of thataccount  produces by it elf  and if we close the  windowand openit again than its notpresent
<berdario> good, thank you
<berdario> uhm, was that a question?
<s9iper1> see this
<s9iper1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/919377
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 919377 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "accounts window showing a contact two times (affects: 1) (heat: 84)" [Low,Triaged]
<berdario> Ok, then mine is probably a dupe
<berdario> s9iper1, about 924468, do you need some more information?
<s9iper1> berdario: hey i am able to reproduce it wait for my comment
<berdario> good
<s9iper1> berdario:i have done the whole process thanks
<s9iper1> and subscribe to that bug
<berdario> ok
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek day 2 starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<dholbach> jibel, balloons: I had a chat with Rick earlier today - do you think it would make sense to raise some awareness to ISO testing via blogs and the like?
<balloons> yes dholbach i don't see that as a bad idea
<dholbach> also the guys who talk about running the dev release today
<dholbach> they could mention it as well
<dholbach> is it the /Testing wiki page we point to?
<balloons> ohh, mention the iso testing today in udw
<balloons> umm theres an iso testing subpage on the wiki
<balloons> does a nice job explaining things
<jibel> dholbach, that's a good idea.
<jibel> dholbach, /testing and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures for iso testing
<jibel> but lot of content is obsolete and promoting the idea to update the testing wiki is also a good idea
<dholbach> so are you guys going to blog about it? I'll make sure I'll mention it in tomorrow's dev update again
<dholbach> and see if I can reach Effenberg0x0 and Cariboo907 before their session
<dholbach> jibel, balloons: ok, I mailed the two :)
<balloons> jibel, yes I was hoping to help update it as I went thru the process for the first time this week
<jibel> balloons, can you blog about iso testing ?
<balloons> yes, it's going on until when?
<balloons> i realize it's on-going, but ...
<balloons> alpha 2 drops tomorrow.. ahh check.. I keep thinking it's friday
<balloons> sorry that's what i was trying to ask
<jibel> balloons, a2 will be released tomorrow, still 24 hours or so of testing to go
<s9iper1> berdario: ping
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-02
<berdario> is it possible to have 2 remote bug watches on the same launchpad bug?
<berdario> a bug as been marked as resolved upstream, and a new one has been opened (for the same bug) on a different project... I don't think that launchpad can manage this on its own, so I already linked the other project on the launchpad bug, but I can't find where I should put the remote bug information
<berdario> ok, found out how to do it
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 (last day) starting in 8 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<dholbach> om26er, ready?
<om26er> dholbach, hey yes almost ready or getting ready :)
<dholbach> sweet
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 901413 is kind of weird and about ubiquity upgrades
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 901413 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "11.10 installer crashes when removing packages due to not finding gac-package-remove (affects: 5) (dups: 5) (heat: 46)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901413
<mvo> bdmurray: that is a bug in libgkeyfile1.0-cil  I think, was that a keep-home-and-upgrade install?
<bdmurray> mvo: as far as I can tell yes
<mvo> I would suspect its some sort of package-relation bug in libgkeyfile1.0-cil
<bdmurray> mvo: even though it is the first of many packages not able to find gac-package-remove?
 * mvo looks
<mvo> bdmurray: I don't even know where that normally belongs too, but apt-file is my friend
<bdmurray> I think its cli-common
<bdmurray> which is a dependency of libgkeyfile1.0-cil
<mvo> yeah, thats it
<bdmurray> in the logs I didn't see anything about cli-common
<bdmurray> but I didn't know if that means its not installed or something else
<mvo> hm, is this normal:
<mvo> Dec  7 21:13:50 ubuntu ubiquity: cannot open /target/etc/apt/sources.list: No such file
<mvo> Dec  7 21:13:57 ubuntu in-target:   Could not resolve 'nl.archive.ubuntu.com'
<mvo> Dec  7 21:14:00 ubuntu in-target:   Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
<mvo> Dec  7 21:14:54 ubuntu ubiquity: Removing ubuntu-standard ...
<mvo> Dec  7 21:15:25 ubuntu ubiquity: Removing apt ...
<mvo> ?!?
<mvo> that looks like something more is going on there
<mvo> Dec  7 21:52:40 ubuntu ubiquity: touch: cannot touch `/var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp': Input/output error
<mvo> Dec  7 21:52:40 ubuntu kernel: [ 1529.491510] EXT2-fs (loop1): error: ext2_lookup: deleted inode referenced: 36044
<mvo> hmmmmm
<mvo> that does not look either
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, thanks
<mvo> bdmurray: but it looks very odd indeed, thanks for brining it up, I wonder if maybe apt-clone is doing crazy stuff without a network?
<bdmurray> mvo: looking at all the duplicates they may have disk issues
<bdmurray> EXT4-fs (sda2): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
 * mvo nods
<s9iper1> gud nyte  people:)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-03
<s9iper1> any body knows the rhythum bux developers in which channel i can find then
<s9iper1> ?
<s9iper1> hggdh :
<s9iper1> ping ping
<astraljava> Isn't it a GNOME project?
<s9iper1> yes
<astraljava> Soo... #gnome, maybe?
<astraljava> Unless they have a dedicated channel.
<om26er> on gimpnet 3rhythmbox maybe
<astraljava> Ah... yeah, they have a separate network. Didn't recall that. Thanks!
<s9iper1> om26er:thanks
<s9iper1> i got it
<zzecool> Hello guys i need help to report a bug
<zzecool> it relies on the "libgtk-3-0"  lib so i dont know where to report it
<zzecool> any help would be appreciated
<roadmr> zzecool: so is the problem in libgtk-3-0 itself?
<zzecool> i think so
<zzecool> basicly i have made a screenshot of what is happening after the libgtk3 update
<zzecool> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24436243/libgtk3_BA.jpg
<zzecool> look at the gnome menu icons
<zzecool> this happened on the latest update
<roadmr> zzecool: and did you update anything other than libgtk-3-0?
<zzecool> there was someother updates too
<zzecool> but noone  with any connection to GTK
<roadmr> zzecool: ok, I suggest you start by using ubuntu-bug libgtk-3-0, that should help you file a bug report
<roadmr> zzecool: don't forget to attach your screenshot and describe your problem, because it's not immediately obvious on the screenshot
<zzecool> can i attach the photo ?
<zzecool> aha ok
<zzecool> nice
<roadmr> zzecool: it'll be looked at and triaged, so even if it ends up not being libgtk-3-0, it's a good starting point
<zzecool> ok thank you very much
<zzecool> :)
<roadmr> zzecool: no problem!
<zzecool> roadmr: i think i did it right https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/926346
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 926346 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "The transparency around the Gnome menu icons is wrong after the latest update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> :O this bot read the title of the bug ?  =)
<zzecool> reads*
<roadmr> zzecool: yes, the bot is cool
<roadmr> zzecool: ok, thanks for the report!
<zzecool> Why do you thank me :) ?
<zzecool> are you a dev?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-04
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> i found a bug in a main-package which is managed through "bzr". what is the way to help fixing? a patch, a debdiff, an upload by me into "bzr"?
<iceroot> bug is in command-not-found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/925678  just a string needs to be replaced but i think its a good training for me to work on that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 925678 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "[12.04] command-not-found is showing a wrong version when its crashing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ali1234> iceroot: it depends on the package unfortunately
<iceroot> ali1234: command-not-found in this case
<ali1234> confirming your bug since i can reproduce it
<ali1234> also i feel like it shouldn't crash even if LANG is invalid
<ali1234> iceroot: there were some sessions about this in the past few days so you might want to go and read over those
<ali1234> iceroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<iceroot> ali1234: do you have a link for me on that?
<iceroot> ali1234: great thank you
<iceroot> ali1234: i will fill a new bug on command-not-found for crashing when LANG is set incorrectly
<ali1234> the instructions for filing a bug are pretty unhelpful too
<ali1234> something obviously caught the crash, yet it provides no useful debugging information for you to repost on the bug report. why?
<iceroot> i am remebering a speech at the last "linux day in berlin" where someone has a presentation about using bzr to commit patches, of course i cant remember that but i will do some reading on it, thank you
<iceroot> i dont get exactly what you are asking for with the last "why"
<ali1234> well if it crashed, what was the error message?
<iceroot> ali1234: the one i posted on the bug "with the wrong version number"
<iceroot> thats al
<iceroot> l
<ali1234> i know
<ali1234> that's rubbish
<ali1234> btw you can strace it like this:
<ali1234> strace sh LANG=en vii foo
<ali1234> and strace will show you the error message which says:
<ali1234> "Can't open LANG=en"
<ali1234> which is actually helpful
<ali1234> but then that little supposedly helpful instruction about posting a bug report throws that one useful piece of information away
<iceroot> ali1234: but that message is coming from sh not from command-not-found
<iceroot> imo
<ali1234> ah yes, you're right, ok let me retry that
<iceroot> do we have something like "set -x" for python? so i can put that into /usr/lib/command-not-found
<iceroot> + /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/command-not-found -- vii
<iceroot> that is the call of command-not-found
<ali1234> no, don't think so
<ali1234> looks like command-not-found is actually catching the exception and then hiding it
<iceroot> first of all i will open two new bugs, command-not-found not giving usefull output for the bug and crashing with wrong LANG
<ali1234> from CommandNotFound.util import crash_guard <- here the bug will be found
<ali1234> ok
<ali1234> actually i don't understand why it doesn't print the exception/backtrace
<ali1234> oh wait, yes i do, there's a double nested try
<ali1234> settings the LANG wrong not only crashes command not found but it also crashes the crash dumper
<iceroot> so its not a command-not-found bug if i get you correctly
<ali1234> it is, cos the crash dumper is part of command-not-found
<ali1234> they are trying to be clever and printout a message when it crashes
<ali1234> but it is crashing so bad that the helpful message isn't printing
<ali1234> but because they already caught the exception, NOTHING gets printed
<iceroot> so now we have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/925678
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 925678 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "[12.04] command-not-found is showing a wrong version when its crashing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/926569
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 926569 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "command-not-found crashing when LANG is set incorrectly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/926577
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 926577 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "command-not-found is hiding exception/backtrace when crashing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> just because i misstyped LANG and vi :)
<ali1234> bugs tend to clump together
<iceroot> ali1234: but they are different (imo)
<ali1234> the second two are arguably the same
<iceroot> not really (imo)
<ali1234> you can't really prevent crashing on a bad locale
<iceroot> the first is that its not acting correctly on a wrong LANG, the second is when the crash dunper fails its stealing the backtrace (which can happen on other bugs then locale too)
<ali1234> can it?
<iceroot> and gtk is acting correctly on a wrong locale
<iceroot> Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<ali1234> it seems to happen specifically because of the locale bug
<iceroot> ali1234: but maybe there are other case4s to i can crash it
<ali1234> maybe........
<iceroot> so there should be a general fix that crash dumper is not stealing anything
<iceroot> but that is just my opinion and maybe you are wrong its all just because of the incorrect locale
<ali1234> i think instead of trying to manually generate a backtrace it should catch the exception, print the friendly message, and then just reraise the exception
<iceroot> ali1234: that is what i wanted to say :)
<iceroot> ali1234: maybe you can put that in your words to the bug? maybe that is not confusing so much instead of me guessing something on that (with my english)
<ali1234> yeah trying
<iceroot> ali1234: thank you
<ali1234> it's actually generating all kinds of weird errors rght now
<ali1234> the crash dumper actually crashes because: %d format: a number is required, not sys.version_info
<ali1234> which makes very little sense to me
<ali1234> ah so this has absolutely nothing to do with the locale
<ali1234> oh, no wrong again
<iceroot> ali1234: thanks for your debug, would be great to append that infos on the bug(s) to its getting more clear then my try to debug it
<ali1234> already done
<iceroot> ah great then my mailserver/lp mailserver is just slow
<iceroot> ali1234: thank you for the help on my issues
<cornwall> Hi! Can a triager set bug 735250 to wishlist importance? Thanks!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 735250 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Please disable live viewport previews by default for Desktop Wall plugin (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735250
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> cornwall: I will set it to wishlist, but to be honest I like it - what would you prefer to happen?
<penguin42> (and to be honest I'm not 100% sure which Desktop wall is - but would that be the one I get when doing ctrl-alt-arrow to switch desktop?
 * penguin42 misses the previews on the KDE equivalent
<cornwall> penguin42, I like it, too, but it's a feature request
<penguin42> cornwall: Nod
<cornwall> penguin42, yes, it's the little 'preview' thing.
<cornwall> penguin42, thanks for marking it. One day I'll apply for membership....
<penguin42> no problem
<MxxCon> So do i need to provide any more info regarding bug 909996 to have somebody look at it/fix it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 909996 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "firmware-b43legacy-installer errors "17: missing" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909996
<mfisch> If a bug was filed on an ancient version of some code, and no longer occurs, should it be marked as Invalid or as Fix Released (or something else?)
<mfisch> wait!  I found the answer
<mfisch> Don't know how I missed that on my first read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status.
<mfisch> carry on everyone
<hggdh> mfisch: fix released, and a comment it does not happen anymore on such and such version
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-05
<cornwall> Hi, I'd like to clarify the proper procedures for a bug that is/was reported against Lucid but may have been fixed in later Ubuntu versions -- specifically, bug 694867. Assume that it's fixed in 11.04 and 11.10 (comment says 10.10 is still affected). Should this bug be prepared for an SRU?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 694867 in compiz (Ubuntu) "screen is shown if I connect my iPod while locked (affects: 2) (heat: 266)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694867
<hggdh> cornwall: this might be looked at as a security exposure (depending on what is shown); better check with the folks at #ubuntu-hardened
<hjd> Hi, I vaguely remember seeing some wikipage on "any bugs related to Ubuntu mirrors should be dealt with in this way", but I am unable to find it at the moment. What to do with bug 840299?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 840299 in lua50 (Ubuntu) "Your ch.archive.ubuntu.com is missing a lot of packages (affects: 2) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840299
<cornwall> hggdh, I'll do that. For educational purposes, let's assume it's not a security threat and it still affected Lucid. Would I triage this bug for it to get worked on for an SRU?
<hggdh> cornwall: SRUs have a different process... just a sec while I get the link
<hggdh> cornwall: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=show&redirect=SRU
<cornwall> thank you, hggdh
<azimut> i am on xubuntu have a problem with evince (pdf-viewer): it segfaults sporadically. it may happen on every document as far as i can tell; not every time maybe 25%; not reproducable
<azimut> can anyone help me to debug this?
<Ampelbein> azimut: You could enable apport and try to catch the crash and report a bug.
<Ampelbein> !apport
<ubot4> Factoid 'apport' not found
<Ampelbein> azimut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How_to_enable_apport
<azimut> ok thanks I will have a look
<MxxCon> I'm still trying to get bug 909996 looked at and fixed by somebody?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 909996 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "firmware-b43legacy-installer errors "17: missing" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909996
<yofel> MxxCon: looks like broken sh syntax in postinst script
<MxxCon> yofel: ok, how to go about getting it fixed?
<yofel> It's fixed in precise, oneiric needs a SRU.
<yofel> do you have a minute? I'll wrap up a ppa package that you can try
<MxxCon> sure
<krnekhelesh> hello?
<JanC> krnekhelesh: hello!
<krnekhelesh> hi, i have a question regarding triaging bugs
<krnekhelesh> I just recently became a member of the Ubuntu bugsquad
<krnekhelesh> do I have the permission to change a bug's status to confirmed or triaged?
<jtaylor> yes
<krnekhelesh> also, right now I found a new bug reported on unity, I tried reproducing the bug but couldn't
<krnekhelesh> do I just inform the reporter then?
<jtaylor> you add a comment that you could not reproduce it and ask for more information
<jtaylor> mark it incomplete
<krnekhelesh> the bug report can be found here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/927341
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 927341 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash Background different opacity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-28
<hjd> Hi all. A while back I filed bug 1091680 which has now been fixed version and no longer occurs in Raring. However, 12.10 is still affected, so I thought about requesting an SRU. That would stop it from crashing, but I'm not familiar with this package so I cannot really verify if it is working as intended beyond that. Should I still request an SRU as it would at least address the crash?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1091680 in collatinus (Ubuntu) "Core dump on startup (locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091680
<hggdh> hjd: you can still ask for a SRU. As long as the version is the same, there should not be a problem. If the version changed,it may be more complex (the patch will have to be backported)
<FernandoMiguel> hey gang
<FernandoMiguel> can someone help me fill this bug a little bit better
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/1108056
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1108056 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "fetching URLs freezes pidgin" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hjd> hggdh: Ok, only the "debian patch level" changed. I've updated the description a bit now. If you think it looks ok, could you target it to quantal? :)
<hggdh> hjd: nominated. Please be aware that we will now depend on someone working on it to propose a debdiff (it is a Universe package)
<hggdh> FernandoMiguel: it freezes, correct? If so, can you add a backtrace for it?
<FernandoMiguel> hggdh: don't have one... that's all I get by running in debug
<FernandoMiguel> want a strace?
<FernandoMiguel> should be dead easy
<hggdh> FernandoMiguel: both a strace and a backtrace... for the backtrace, make sure you have the debug packages for pidgin & major dependencies and, from a terminal, run gdb against the frozen pidgin
<FernandoMiguel> let me try
<hggdh> FernandoMiguel: in gdb, run 'thread apply all bt'
<FernandoMiguel> kay
<FernandoMiguel> it has been long since I ran those :O
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> it is time for you to renew your friendship with gdb ;-)
<FernandoMiguel> /usr/bin/pidgin -dddddddnm -c /tmp/t1: No such file or directory.
<FernandoMiguel> gdb doesn't like me :s
<FernandoMiguel> I remember vaguely I had to give full paths
<hggdh> it may be that pidgin is actually a shell script (don't know, don't have it installed here on Raring)
<hggdh> if so, you have to get into the script, and run gdb against the actual binary it drives
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<FernandoMiguel> /usr/bin/pidgin isa binary
<hjd> hggdh: Thanks. I still subscribe ubuntu-sru right away, right?
<hggdh> hjd: you should subscribe -sru when the debdiff is ready
<hjd> ok :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-29
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 1  starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<lagreca> Hi! Pepperflash's Chrome Stable is showing colored artifacts when playing youtube videos. Can it be solved? Thanks. PS: UBUNTU 12.04.1
<lagreca> The same doesn't happen in unity 2d.
<FernandoMiguel>  does ubuntu 13 use gtk3 yet?
<FernandoMiguel> anyone knows?
<TheLordOfTime> FernandoMiguel, ask in #ubuntu+1 maybe?
<FernandoMiguel> TheLordOfTime: already did.. not reply after several minutes
<TheLordOfTime> so wait
<FernandoMiguel> trying to debug https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/1108056 on #pidgin
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1108056 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "fetching URLs freezes pidgin" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robru> FernandoMiguel: only waited 10 minutes before quitting. How is anybody supposed to have time to even notice that the question was asked?
<TheLordOfTime> robru, he's back in +1
<robru> ah
<robru> TheLordOfTime, actually I don't see him there...
<TheLordOfTime> ah i lagged
<TheLordOfTime> my logs were incomplete
<TheLordOfTime> he did leave now.
<TheLordOfTime> i think...
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<robru> TheLordOfTime, well, maybe I'll just comment on that bug...
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to build-testing mysql-workbench and its deps that caused a depwait
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-30
<dholbach> Day 2 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starts in 22 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<TLoT> for apport, when it collects data on the installer on the ISO, when it crashes, does it automatically private the bug?
<TLoT> or am i confusing the crash collector with the error reporter?
<TLoT> (12.04.1 LTS installer crashed)
<yofel> how does one hide upstream bug comments inside a launchpad bug?
<yofel> (the imported ones)
<hggdh> yofel: I do not think you can
<yofel> :/
<yofel> well, thanks anyway
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-31
<gnomefreak> anyon ehere that can confirm a bug for me in 13.04? its a seahorse bug
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starts in 14 minutes in #ubuntu-classrom
<maxb> Hi. Can anyone suggest a likely package to file a bug about quantal dropping the resolution of a monitor output if the monitor is temporarily disconnected for a few minutes (by a KVM switch) ?
<roadmr> maxb: xorg maybe?
<maxb> Might we worth a try :-)
<roadmr> maxb: it's a starting point, and it will collect useful x-related information, if a triager feels it's misclassified he will just reassign to the correct package
<roadmr> maxb: so as long as your report is in the ballpark (i.e. don't file it on transmission or gedit) you should be fine
<antarus> lol
<antarus> the lightdm screenreader reads your password out loud
<antarus> *sigh*
 * antarus ponders if it is working as intended
<antarus> ahh its https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/944159
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 944159 in Unity Greeter "orca reads the password out loud" [High,Confirmed]
<antarus> and now to bribe for the holy SRU...
<antarus> ahh teh fix is sort of hacky
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-01
<stefanct> i have a rather serious problem with umountfs not umounting my bind-mounted /home cleanly which results in unclean unmounting of the partition it resides on and i am not alone.
<stefanct> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/1103416
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1103416 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "12.04 isn't cleanly unmounted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stefanct> i hope this is not completely spam in here...
<xnox> stefanct: first of all sysvinit is not used in ubuntu at all.....
<xnox> hence that bug was not noticed at all.
<xnox> we use combination of upstart + mountall to boot/shutdown.
<stefanct> hm. i did an apt-file search umountfs which results in "initscripts: /etc/init.d/umountfs"
<stefanct> and that was making launchpad to suggest sysvinit IIRC
<xnox> sure that package ships that file, but upstart is the one that processes and acts upon it.
<xnox> stefanct: can you also paste your /etc/fstab
<stefanct> attached
<stefanct> what should i have done re. the package then?
<antarus> hrm
<antarus> weird question perhaps
<TheLordOfTime> hm?
<antarus> but who decides which windowmanagers are supported
<antarus> and why are some in universe, and some not?
<antarus> I shouldn't say supported...I feel like that decision is fairly obvious ;p
<antarus> but which are in universe and which are not ;)
<stefanct> antarus: there is no simple answer (i think)... the process of getting new packages in is described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages that does also apply to DEs i guess...
<micahg> MikeRL: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Triaging#Package_Classification
<MikeRL> OK, thanks. I will bookmark this.
<MikeRL> I looked through the Xorg log I uploaded, and cannot find anything. Can you? Of must be a generic X bug (non driver related) or a kernel bug.
<MikeRL> Now to narrow it down further.
<micahg> I'm not really an xorg or kernel person
<MikeRL> Do you know who is?
<micahg> you might be better off trying in about 6-12 hours
<MikeRL> Yeah you work with Mozilla, right?
<MikeRL> The Ubuntu Mozilla team.
<micahg> MikeRL: well, I'm good with almost anything else
<micahg> yeah, I'm tehre
<micahg> MikeRL: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging
<MikeRL> Bookmarked it. Should I go and ask the kernel team tomorrow and the X team?
<MikeRL> About the bug. And I will be sure to include any debugging info I can get.
<TheLordOfTime> micahg's good with backports and MOTU-y thingies
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  oh good while you're here, mysql-workbench
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: maybe -motu?
<TheLordOfTime> well, not really, just me stating i was told by geser/bdrung to ping upstream... which means another week's wait time to figure out the deps
<TheLordOfTime> that's all.  :)
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to epic lurk mode
<MikeRL> micahg: Thank you for the assistance. I will debug to the best of my ability and get better log files. If I can get to the bottom of this, the bug will be closer to being more easily solved.
<micahg> MikeRL: sure, you might have more luck in here later when you're done debugging
<MikeRL> Yep. I should be able to figure this out. I'm learning C in my classes, but I want to learn programming on Linux as well. They only teach Visual Studio. That's why I'm fighting to figure this mess out.
<MikeRL> Can't have X lock up or the kernel panic during a compile.
<MikeRL> And now I'm off.
<antarus> TheLordOfTime: you still around?
<TheLordOfTime> no
<TheLordOfTime> i'm busy digging my head deeper and deeper into the evil that's php5's code base
<antarus> ew
<TheLordOfTime> (also known as EVIL INSOMNIA)
<TheLordOfTime> sup?
<antarus> ahh I lied
<antarus> I found a doc that mostly explains the answer I was seeking
<antarus> you are spared ;p
<TheLordOfTime> bleh
<TheLordOfTime> i was hoping i would have more of a distraction
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to php5's evil codebase :/
 * antarus makes a personal launchpad account
<antarus> ok I am retarded
<antarus> bzr branch lp:lightdm
<antarus> is prompting for an ssh key
<antarus> ahh scheme = ssh
<antarus> must have been something silly I did earlier
<TheLordOfTime> just create and uplod one
<TheLordOfTime> antarus:  or be overkill like me and make one with 16384 bitstrength...
<TheLordOfTime> ... :P
<antarus> ecdsa ;p
<antarus> glib--
<antarus> also lightdm's 'session_child_run' is a 500 line C function
<antarus> like seriously?
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> is ubuntu-bug not designed to work with packages from the partner-repo? ubuntu-bug acroread is telling me package does not exist, apt-cache policy is showing acroread on the 12.04 partner repo
<freakynl> Any officials in here? It appears bugs I report in launchpad don't get solved. I posted one many months ago and it's still 'NEW', which doesn't give me much hope for the one I reported yesterday
<freakynl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/targetcli/+bug/1021785 <- reported on 6 July 2012! Still new...
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1021785 in targetcli (Ubuntu) "targetcli does not recognize md partitions as block devices" [Undecided,New]
<freakynl> Now that's a pretty nasty one tho'
<freakynl> This one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/targetcli/+bug/1111852 however is pretty simple. With link to discussion on iscsi-target list + links to patch from the dev
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1111852 in targetcli (Ubuntu) "targetcli bug - buffered fileio mode not saved across reboots" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-02
<jtaylor> can someone in precise please start simutrans and select german as language and see if it crashes?
<iceroot> jtaylor: sure
<jtaylor> thx
<iceroot> jtaylor: its working on 12.04 and i can select German/Deutsch on my already german system
<jtaylor> k just quantal then
<jtaylor> looking at bug 1113356
<iceroot> jtaylor: http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/simutrans.png  maybe you need that
<melodie> hello
<penguin42> hi
<melodie> I would like to know if the following would be considered as a bug : in a Lubuntu install, I was about to remove chromium-browser, bacause I installed Midori to replace it : then the package manager wants to install the firefox packages instead. What do you think ?
<melodie> hi penguin42
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> that sounds like there is something asking for 'a web browser' so that when chrome is removed it decides it wants another one, but for some reason midori isn't listed
<melodie> then what should I do ? If I am to seek for a bug report formerly posted what key words should I use ?
<melodie> one more question : what If I don't want any web browser, am I not free to not have one in an Ubuntu box ? (in the worse case of course)
<penguin42> the question is figuring out what it is that has the dependency; for example ubuntu-desktop seems to have a dependency specifically on firefox, but that's ok you can remove the ubuntu-desktop package for example
<penguin42> melodie: I'm not sure what I'd report that bug against until I found the thing with the dependency
<penguin42> melodie: it's odd, because midori seems to have the 'Provides: www-browser' tag on it, so if that's just what something was asking for it should be fine
<melodie> I am not sure I understand what you just said. all i know is midori is installed in that box of mine (I have lubuntu at different places, here it's in vbox, to make tests in it)
<melodie> I think that "something" didn't find it if this is what is seeking for. else, it's seeking for else than www-browser ?
<melodie> penguin42, I didn't find any related bug, it does not mean that there is not one filed up, but I'll post one of mine : if I ever find the link to "New bug" ! :-(
<melodie> where is the link to new  bug please ?
<penguin42> melodie: The easiest thing is from your running system to type   ubuntu-bug   packagename
<penguin42> melodie: You need to pick a package - but it's difficult to say at this point
<penguin42> melodie: Packages have 'dependencies' - i.e. to install y-package you *must* have  z-package installed
<penguin42> melodie: y-package might say it needs www-browser  or it might say it needs firefox, or it might say it needs 'firefox|chromium-browser'
<penguin42> melodie: If you find y-package?
 * penguin42 pops out
<melodie> how do you want me to find y-package, penguin42 ?
<melodie> launching ubuntu-bug agains chromium-browser
<melodie> anyhow this package should be removed without triggering the install of another web-browser : the users are not that stupid ?
<melodie> penguin42, I can't use apport to do that, there is no option to write something there
<melodie> it just allows "sending a bug" : but what bug if I can't say what is bothering ?
<melodie> ok : it opens a window with an url in... chromium browser!
<melodie> now what ? :o
<melodie> I tried to get the url from the invited to the host and put it in Firefox in my host:
<melodie> https://login.launchpad.net/hNVZVX1d2w7N7LXP/+decide
<melodie> answer:
<melodie> Invalid OpenID transaction
<melodie> is that bug report system just mad ?
<melodie> go the link !
<melodie> had to search it from ubuntu.com directly
<melodie> bug report sent, result "Timeout error"
<melodie> :@
<melodie> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<melodie> I'll have to write it again. never seen that at launchpad so far.
<melodie> really !
<melodie> done !
<melodie> penguin42, here is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1113490
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1113490 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Web browser packages management in Precise 12.04 is crazy " [Undecided,New]
<phillw> Hi folks, I'm in my usual confused state. Part of the instructions for registering bugs states that you need to have a signed PGP key on your launchpad account, yet one of the guys who registers bugs does not have one. Thus my confusion!
<penguin42> you don't need a key to report bugs
<penguin42> phillw: Where did you find that?
<phillw> penguin42: I'm now trawling through the various wiki links to try and find the offending article!
<penguin42> phillw: You just need a login on launchpad
<phillw> penguin42: thanks, I can remove all of that from the pre-requisites to the classroom session. I cannot now find the wiki page that stated it, but will keep my eye open for it :)
<penguin42> hehe
<phillw> penguin42: thanks for the clarification, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_2 is now good to go :)
<penguin42> cool
<phillw> people from -bugs are welcome to attend for when people ask me questions I cannot answer :)
<penguin42> you picked the wrong week; I'll be working that week
 * TheLordOfTime glances at the link
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, phillw
<TheLordOfTime> you scheduled that into the time when i'm busyish :/
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  also, penguin42's right, you don't need a key nor PGP key nor otherwise to report a bug.
<TheLordOfTime> just an LP account
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: so I have learned. and, as ever, the wiki page that told me that you do is no where to be found!
<TheLordOfTime> probably because it was never there :P
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  there's a section on using bazaar to submit a patch, somewhere else...
<penguin42> I think they hide when ever you spot them
<TheLordOfTime> but rthat's implied you need a key
<TheLordOfTime> and of course, debdiffs, and debuild -S, they need PGP keys
<TheLordOfTime> ... and why do i have 3 *new* PGP keys I didn't have before?
<TheLordOfTime> o.O
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  true statement
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: if truth be know, I was hoping Nicholas or some one from -bugs would be holding the session :) But, what the heck... you can all complain later for stuff I get wrong :P
<TheLordOfTime> you never bothered emailing the bugsquad and bugcontrol lists did you?  or at least email bugsquad's list, and then someone forwards to bug control.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  i'll be aroundish
<TheLordOfTime> or rather try to be, for the first session
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm not running the session :p
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: as I have to cover reporting bugs on test cases as well as the general bug reporting, I am okay with holding it :)
<phillw> a few friendly faces in classroom-chat will be welcome :)
<TheLordOfTime> i can't be there the entire time, i have class at 12:00 UTC-5
<TheLordOfTime> so i have to dart out at about 11:45 UTC-5
<phillw> I'm sure Gema will be more than able to hold her own on the following session :D
<TheLordOfTime> (add 5 hours to the times above to get UTC)
<TheLordOfTime> i'm more concerned about your session
<TheLordOfTime> because if someone asks where they should report their hardware not working, well...
<TheLordOfTime> we run into weird edge cases where it could fall into two possible destinations instead of one, since the wiki mentions where hardware bugs go
<melodie> bye
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: That's not normally two bad, in general the guys who know about it tend to be the same guys on both sides, although I guess it's to go with the more specific one (like tending to go with X even if it's likely to be the DRM driver in the kernel)
<TheLordOfTime> true, its when we get asked "How should I file it?" it becomes confusing
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: yeh I guess at some point it comes down to gut feel
<TheLordOfTime> my specialty's server bugs. and a few select packages.  so...
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs*
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: It's one of those things like when a particular server won't work with a particular client and you have no clue which is at fault
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<TheLordOfTime> except usually its kernel, since there's no X there :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-03
<fully_human> Hello. I'd like to get involved with bug tacking. I'm to the point of running through this tutorial (https://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug-example.html) but I'm a bit confused when I try to find a bug in launchpad to tackle. I see the bug sometimes assigned to a user even though the bug is labeled "NEW" and they date back to 2010.
<TheLordOfTime> fully_human:  but don't expect infinitely-prompt responses in heere :p
<fully_human> Alright. :)
<penguin42> fully_human: 'new' is no one has triaged it
<penguin42> fully_human: There are zillions of bugs coming in and not enough people to do anything with them
<penguin42> fully_human: All help appreciated!
<TheLordOfTime> i think his question, penguin42...
<TheLordOfTime> is why there's a "NEW" bug with a user assigned to it already
<penguin42> oh with an assigned?
<TheLordOfTime> only reaosn i can think of is that they had initially set it as "Incomplete" and were going to handle it.
<fully_human> That was part of it, mainly I was wondering when I would step on somebody's toes.
<TheLordOfTime> and then it was reset to new.
<penguin42> fully_human: which bug?
<TheLordOfTime> damn it stop erry-ing me!
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  ^
<TheLordOfTime> ... aw heck, i broke znc's packaging again...
<TheLordOfTime> fooey *diverts attention to his local builder*
<penguin42> hehe
<fully_human> I don't have one in mind specifically: right now I'm browsing launchpad for a bug in order to get my feet wet.
<TheLordOfTime> we were asking what bug, because we were going to look at it.
<TheLordOfTime> in regards to the "old but assigned" example
<penguin42> fully_human: Maybe pick a package you know well, or problem type you've seen
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<TheLordOfTime> problem is a lot of the bugs are highly technical... so you'd need indepth knowledge of the code or debugging for that package.
<TheLordOfTime> case in point: most of the php5 bugs are segvs.
<fully_human> Ew. :P
<fully_human> Yeah, I just discovered one bug with SeaHorse that I might tackle.
<TheLordOfTime> link?
<fully_human> I mean filestarter.
<fully_human> *firestarter.
<TheLordOfTime> link?
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<fully_human> Trying to find a link.
<TheLordOfTime> just give us the bug number if you hve it
<penguin42> fully_human: If you give a bug number the bot will give the link - e.g. bug 1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<TheLordOfTime> i tend to be more verbose than penguin42...
<TheLordOfTime> LP Bug 1113888
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1113888 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "package libreoffice-writer 1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extracted data for './usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libswlo.so' to '/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libswlo.so.dpkg-new': unexpected end of file or stream" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1113888
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<TheLordOfTime> just as an example :P
<penguin42> ah I only prefix if I need to use non-lp
<TheLordOfTime> yeah i fell in the habit of autoprefixing
<TheLordOfTime> so *I* know which one i'm talking about :P
<fully_human> Here's a good one: bug 66674
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 66674 in firestarter (Ubuntu) "--start-hidden not supported" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66674
<fully_human> It's related to the bug I noticed in that there's no unity support.
<TheLordOfTime> FYI Wishlist
<penguin42> nasty; so the gnome bug was closed as wontfix because from their eyes it's pretty dead
<TheLordOfTime> and that's a really old bug
<TheLordOfTime> and upstream marked "Won't Fix"
<TheLordOfTime>  and tbh i think Firestarter's pretty dead
<fully_human> Oh, I just remembered a page on the ubuntu wiki of quick bugs...I forget the URL, though.
<fully_human> TheLordOfTime: Yeah, I saw in reviews that it's not maintained anymore...but I wanted a challenge. :)
<TheLordOfTime> fully_human:  if upstream doesn't maintain it i think we need to Not a Bug it..
<TheLordOfTime> hmm......
<TheLordOfTime> so taht's in universe...
<penguin42> fully_human: Generally Ubuntu doen't carry patching for docs stuff - it tries to get it upstream
<TheLordOfTime> *checks with MOTU*
<TheLordOfTime> agreed with penguin42
<TheLordOfTime> meh i'll leave motu alone :P
<TheLordOfTime> i bother them enough.
<fully_human> How about this? bug 874259
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874259 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "shotwell crashed with SIGSEGV in photo_import_developed_backing_photo()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874259
<TheLordOfTime> wheee segv bugs!
<penguin42> segv's are much more fun
<fully_human> Yup, I've programmed in C...I know.
<TheLordOfTime> i hate em
<TheLordOfTime> that doesn't even look like its been upstreamed...
<fully_human> Good 'ol valgrind never let me down. :-)
<penguin42> fully_human: OK, so reasonably easy to triage; you can set importance, and you can ask the user if it still happens - it's old
 * penguin42 loves fixing segfaults - dead easy if they're repeatable
<penguin42> but there again I grovel through machine code for fun :-)
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  correctionL: they can ask to have importance set.  not everyone's bugcontrol like you and I
<penguin42> true
<fully_human> Cool, thanks.  I may have to head to eat any minute.
<fully_human> Thank you for helping me understand this. I can't wait to help! :-)
 * TheLordOfTime yawns, and goes to pour himself another cup of coffee
<penguin42> (says he sitting with a screenfull of disassembly...)
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<penguin42> right, time for bed
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-28
<cprofitt> anyone have a second monitor available to test and confirm this on 14.04
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1271410
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1271410 in xorg (Ubuntu) "screen brightness does not work after removal of second monitor" [Undecided,New]
<cprofitt> anyone have a second monitor available to test and confirm this on 14.04
<cprofitt> anyone have a second monitor available to test and confirm this on 14.04
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1271410
<cprofitt> bdmurray: thanks for changing the package on that... was not sure which one would apply myself
<teward> bdmurray: ping, regarding SRU bugs which are listed as affecting multiple versions, if I tested for a given release, do I remove the verification-needed tag on the bug, or leave it and just add verification-done to it (to indicate it needs verifying on other releases as well)?
<bdmurray> teward: leave it and add verification-done-precise or whatever release name is appropriate
<teward> bdmurray: ack, will do
<teward> bdmurray: having said this, verification-done-precise is on #1253468 (gnash sru)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-29
<bdmurray> teward: okay, it'll still need to wait a week
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-31
<disc0tech> Hello, I'm suffering from a crash in /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-ui-gtk3 - I can't find a package that contains that file, which package should I refer to when reporting a bug?
<cprofitt> hello ara
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1271410
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1271410 in xorg (Ubuntu) "screen brightness does not work after removal of second monitor" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> disc0tech: package is ibus
<disc0tech> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-01-26
<tobias47n9e> Is there a known bug for Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 where the Login screen keeps flashing and each flash resets the password entry field? I have it installed through VirtualBox and can't login anymore because of this bug.
<teward> tobias47n9e: 15.04 is bound to always have bugs - you might want to start asking in #ubuntu+1 to see if anyone else has reported the issue
<tobias47n9e> teward: Ok, I will ask there. Should I also create a bug in Launchpad or do you think a bug report will be automatically be send?
<teward> AFAIK there are no automated bug reports - but I'm not a 15.04 tester for Ubuntu GNOME variant, so I do not know if its on/off
<tobias47n9e> teward: I might just grab a new image and reinstall. I was anyway just running it to participate in the RC testing.
<octoquad> tobias47n9e, do you need help with something related to Ubuntu Gnome? I'm part of QA. Sorry I missed the conversation...
<tobias47n9e> octoquad: [Reposting]: Is there a known bug for Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 where the Login screen keeps flashing and each flash resets the password entry field? I have it installed through VirtualBox and can't login anymore because of this bug.
<octoquad> hmm, no that doesn't sound right. Please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug gdm" i'll reassign to another package if incorrect.
<octoquad> is this from a daily iso?
<tobias47n9e> octoquad: Ok I'll send you the link.
<tobias47n9e> octoquad: I have little experience with bug reporting, so I hope this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1414707
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414707 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Login fails, returns to login and flickering prevents password typing" [Undecided,New]
<teward> tobias47n9e: did you file that with `ubuntu-bug gdm`?
<tobias47n9e> teward: Yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1414707
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414707 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Login fails, returns to login and flickering prevents password typing" [Undecided,New]
<teward> i ask because it's missing what i'd usually see from `ubuntu-bug` *shrugs*
<tobias47n9e> teward: Sorry, so many things are still new to me on Linux that I can only second guess many things.
<teward> 'tis fine
<teward> tobias47n9e: you should answer octoquad though: [15/01/26 11:19:58] <octoquad> is this from a daily iso?
<teward> octoquad: sorry for the additional pings
<tobias47n9e> octoquad: The iso is from the 20th January, but I did a daily apt-get upgrade
<octoquad> teward and tobias47n9e, thanks I'll take a look at it shortly
<phillw> have the adobe flash patches hit the general repos yet? (I know there is still one outstanding)
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-01-28
<cbaylis> Hi, can somebody take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/1412916 and nominate it for an update for 14.04 if appropriate?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412916 in Poppler "evince: Bad PDF rendering: invalid font scale " [Medium,Fix released]
<teward> hardy is fully EOL now, correct?
<teward> if this is the case does it make sense to mass-close all the Hardy bugs?
<jpds_> teward: They could still apply to future releases...
<roadmr> I guess if a bug had separate tasks for hardy and other releases, the hardy ones could be marked won't fix at this point
<teward> jpds_: *true*, however if we mass close and say "If the issue applies to future releases, please open a new bug for that release" or something
<teward> jpds_: oh well the issue is irrelevant - there are no open hardy bugs
<roadmr> \o/
<roadmr> teward: looks like somebody beat you to it then :D
<teward> someone said there were
<roadmr> teward: I wonder if adding a comment asking if the bug still applies and setting to incomplete, rather than closing, would be friendlier. Then after a few weeks they expire/close if they're not relevant anymore
<roadmr> teward: but like you said, it seems moot :)
<teward> roadmr: meh, at this point, irrelevant
<teward> roadmr: you can still argue either way, I have my script set for "Won't Fix" and it's the same script I ran for Karmic a while ago when the discussion came up in here and over PM about doing it.
<teward> s/doing it/doing a mass close via the API or email interface/
<teward> w00t, OpenVPN is finally working.
 * teward dances a jig, then trips over the power cord and nukes his internet
<teward> oopsies
<roadmr> :D
<teward> roadmr: i think vpnc in Trusty is broken - it's trying to negotiate WITHOUT encryption, based on the IPSec Server logs
<teward> (which is BAD)
<teward> (hence me setting up OpenVPN)
<jpds_> $ sudo apt-get install -y strongswan # :-)
<teward> jpds_: E:IPSec VPN @ Firewall
<teward> on Cisco equipment
<teward> >.>
<teward> but, OpenVPN is set up now so meh
<teward> (we just set up a pfSense with 1 interface to do the VPN xD)
<teward> wheee, less work - just went through the list of EOL releases and none have open bugs ^.^
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-01-31
<willtor> Bug 1293252 is "Fix Released" and I'm running 14.10, but my version of libwnck-3-0 is 3.4.7-3.  The report says the fix is in libwnck3 3.14.0-1.  My system is updated.  Does "Fix Released" mean it's in the testing phase?
<ubot5> bug 1293252 in libwnck3 (Ubuntu) "gnome-panel crashed with signal 5 in _XReply()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293252
<Noskcaj> willtor, Fix Released means it's fixed in the most current ubuntu release, 15.04 (the developement release)
<willtor> Gotcha.  It was reported in 14.04 -- is it going to be backported to older systems?
<Noskcaj> I'll nominate it for 14.04 and 14.10 now,
<willtor> Thanks Noskcaj!
<Noskcaj> SRUing it shouldn't be too hard, i just need to find time to make up the paperwork
<Noskcaj> ~sru
<Noskcaj> !sru
<ubot5> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Noskcaj> ^ if you want to try
<willtor> I see.  Yeah, I think I'll do that.  The bug is triggered by my precious KSP.  ;)
<willtor> Noskcaj, I've updated the description in bug 1293252.  Can you verify that I've posted enough info?
<ubot5> bug 1293252 in libwnck3 (Ubuntu) "gnome-panel crashed with signal 5 in _XReply()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293252
<Noskcaj> I just moved the original part to the bottom of the bug for you, look good though
<Noskcaj> Does that second git patch remove the icon colour issues?
<willtor> Oh, snap!  I hope I didn't clobber your change.
<willtor> I haven't experienced any icon color changes.  I downloaded the .deb package from 15.04 and installed it.
<willtor> I shifted "libwnck3 (3.14.0-1) allows gnome-panel to continue running in 14.10." into the "[Other Info]" section.
<Noskcaj> bug all fixed
<willtor> I _think_ the 3.14.0-1 version includes both git changes.
<Noskcaj> *bug report
<Noskcaj> it does
<willtor> Great!  Thanks, Noskcaj!
<Noskcaj> I'll make a PPA with both git patches for testing now, and attach a debdiff to the bug.
<Noskcaj> willtor, ppa has both utopic and trusty fixes. debdiffs attached to the bug. you should be able to do the rest.
<willtor> Great!  Thanks, cheers.
<Noskcaj> np
<area404> if you host a contest, can you switch leaderboards from ACM-style to non-ACM during the contest?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-01
<bentovillage> hi
<bentovillage> I am in a live session, about to install. the version is Precise 12.04-5 with the latest available generic kernel
<bentovillage> :
<bentovillage> "Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-75-generic-pae #110-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 19:29:27 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<bentovillage> "
<bentovillage> and zram-config does not start while booting, although installed in the live
<bentovillage> it tries to start, then fails with error in dmesg: "[  126.597100] init: zram-config pre-start process (2021) terminated with status 1"
<bentovillage> it's a bit difficult to post a bug report from within a machine which is slow and noisy, and where I don't have my credentials for launchpad. could someone have a look for me, to see if this was reported with this one kernel?
<teward> bentovillage: might want to post a general idea of your specs
<teward> because if its specs-specific or hardware specific you have a new problem.
<bentovillage> this is a Fujitsu Amilo El 6800 with a celeron M 2 Ghz and 1 Gb RAM in two 512 MB modules.
<bentovillage> chipset SIS
<teward> been an eon since i heard Celeron M
<teward> dual core?
<bentovillage> not at all
<bentovillage> it's an old thingy
<teward> so single core 32bit?
<teward> egad
<bentovillage> yes
<teward> as i said, egad
<bentovillage> what is that word? first time seen
<teward> just an exclamation of surprise
<bentovillage> :p
<teward> bentovillage: what's your disk size out of curiosity
<teward> i'm spinning up a VM with near those specs to try and replicate
<bentovillage> it was given for free and will be handed to a woman who does not have means to buy one;
<bentovillage> she has very small needs too. just surf the web and watch a few video movies
<bentovillage> here is the proc specs: http://pastebin.com/RpKYpd94
<teward> well i'll test but not at the moment - heading out to food
<bentovillage> (took me all this time to get to post it)
<bentovillage> teward, have a nice meal! bon appétit
<bentovillage> I'll be back from my other machine with my usual nick "melodie".
<bentovillage> here I have to shoot the install
<bentovillage> <teward> bentovillage: what's your disk size out of curiosity |  40 GB
<bentovillage> I should report one more bug which is in the installer. When the partition isn't marked to be formatted it warns that all directories will be erased, /bin/ /etc and so on. But all has not been erased last time I chose that method (yesterday evening). Instead it merged the Slitaz filesystem and the Ubuntu filesystem, resulting in an un bootable distribution, looking for "Ubuntu with slitaz kernel and modules"
<bentovillage> it's not how I do it usually. usually I prepare the partitions with gparted, but there I wanted to try it this way, to see how it would go.
<melodie> hi
<teward> bentovillage: i believe that's just the warning in place for reasons
<teward> i don't ahve a 12.04 image here so i ahve to download before i can test
<teward> melodie: ^
<teward> melodie: although Lubuntu is a lighter choice
<melodie> Bento is even lighter :D
<teward> heh
<melodie> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/bento-i686-pae/readme.txt
<teward> but is that an official variant ;)
<melodie> it's as good as an official one though because using official sources to build
<melodie> official packages I mean
<melodie> few exceptions : a ppa for libreoffice, another one for pcmanfm, the basis is the same though
<melodie> it is more than two years old now, and tested
<melodie> I mean the project started in 2012, summer, and had many new updated versions since with corrections and fine tuning
<melodie> it is presented here, btw: http://linuxvillage.org/en/2013/11/bento-ubuntu-remix-rc/
<melodie> <teward> bentovillage: i believe that's just the warning in place for reasons | it's not. the zram-config service is supposed to be started during boot time, which makes the live easier to install on old machines.
<melodie> if the installed version keeps the zram-config package after install (which lubuntu doesn't) then zram-config should also work once installed : which it does not with this one kernel.
<melodie> there has been bug reports last year, with another kernel version, about zram-config not being started. and was solved. it seems it's back with some of the kernel versions.
<melodie> I'll seek the LP bug section to find some
<melodie> here:
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zram-config/
<melodie> that's not a bug, it's a collection. /o\
<melodie> overwhelming. :-(
<melodie> teward what do you think you could do? Do you deal with the bug reports?
<bentovillage> teward, install is finished here, I'm leaving this one session
<bentovillage> if needed I can be back here for information on the post install behavior, just let me know?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-04
<jjfrv8> i'm trying to report a bug and it says this private bug (1502732) is a duplicate. could someone please look at it and mark it not private?
<jjfrv8> I reported public bug 1540186
<ubot5`> bug 1540186 in thunar (Ubuntu) "thunar crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_fundamentally_a()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540186
<hggdh> jjfrv8: bug 1502732 is now public
<ubot5`> bug 1502732 in thunar (Ubuntu) "thunar crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_fundamentally_a()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1502732
<jjfrv8> hggdh, thanks!
<Ludo38> Hi all! I have a problem with the default font in web browser. Months ago, I installed various additional fonts in my Ubuntu, and it made a conflict somewhere in the default Ubuntu font, because pages like Yahoo Mail or Twitter or most of the blogs, display a very hard-to-read font called HelveticaNeue, and for now I don't manage to remove it and get my browsers (Firefox and Chrome) displaying the correct default font...
<Ludo38> Here is a screencap of the issue visible on Firefox : http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=98766
<Ludo38> If somehow here can help me fix this, that would be fabulous
<Ludo38> I guess it's not complicated to fix, but for now I have no solution...
<Ludo38> I've been using Ubuntu for about 8 years and it's the first time installing fonts creates a conflict like that...
<wxl> Ludo38: try resetting your default fonts https://askubuntu.com/questions/454279/change-default-system-font-using-terminal-only-in-14-04
<Ludo38> Thank you! I try this now
<Ludo38> Mmm, not sure which terminal command to use, this page suggests various things, mostly about the size of the fonts, not the name of the font
<Ludo38> I tried this : dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/interface/font-name "'Ubuntu 11'"     and it didn't change anything
<wxl> here
<wxl> 's the gui option http://askubuntu.com/questions/19770/how-do-i-change-fonts-and-adjust-their-size
<wxl> suffice it to say `gsettings reset-recursively org.gnome.desktop.interface` should reset everything
<Ludo38> WXL : thanks for this last reset idea, but it didn't change anything...
<Ludo38> I now try the Unity Tweak Tool
<Ludo38> just installed it
<wxl> you can also specifically change the settings in the brwoser
<Ludo38> yes, but as the bug appears in both Firefox AND Chrome, I must find a way to change it universally, globally
<Ludo38> there is something wrong in my global Ubuntu font config
<Ludo38> Unity Tweak Tool doesn't help more either :(
<wxl> you should try to use gsettings to list all teh font properties
<wxl> gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.interface
<wxl> maybe best to try gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.interface | grep -i font
<wxl> and if you haven't already re-started x you probably should
<wxl> not sure that's necessary but it would be wise
<Ludo38> THank you very much WXL. I restart now and come back here soon
<Ludo38> Argh, I restarted and it didn't cange my issue :(
<wxl> Ludo38: what does gsettings say your fonts are? you can do `sudo apt -y install pastebinit xclip && gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.interface | grep -i font | pastebinit | xclip -i` and then just paste in the channel
<wxl> (pastebinit will paste the output of the previous command to pastebin)
<wxl> (xclip will take the output of the pastebinit command which is the url of the pastebin and put it on your clipboard)
<Ludo38> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<Ludo38> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<Ludo38> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<Ludo38> Les NOUVEAUX paquets suivants seront installés :
<Ludo38>   pastebinit xclip
<Ludo38> 0 mis à jour, 2 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 0 non mis à jour.
<Ludo38> Il est nécessaire de prendre 31.8 ko dans les archives.
<Ludo38> Après cette opération, 241 ko d'espace disque supplémentaires seront utilisés.
<Ludo38> Réception de : 1 http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/main pastebinit all 1.4-4 [14.8 kB]
<Ludo38> Réception de : 2 http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/universe xclip amd64 0.12+svn84-4 [17.0 kB]
<teward> !pastebin
<ubot5`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ludo38> 31.8 ko réceptionnés en 0s (45.4 ko/s)
<Ludo38> Sélection du paquet pastebinit précédemment désélectionné.
<Ludo38> (Lecture de la base de données... 295151 fichiers et répertoires déjà installés.)
<Ludo38> Préparation du dépaquetage de .../pastebinit_1.4-4_all.deb ...
<Ludo38> Dépaquetage de pastebinit (1.4-4) ...
<Ludo38> Sélection du paquet xclip précédemment désélectionné.
<teward> Ludo38: don't paste to the channel.
<Ludo38> Préparation du dépaquetage de .../xclip_0.12+svn84-4_amd64.deb ...
<Ludo38> Dépaquetage de xclip (0.12+svn84-4) ...
<Ludo38> Traitement des actions différées (« triggers ») pour man-db (2.7.4-1) ...
<Ludo38> Paramétrage de pastebinit (1.4-4) ...
<Ludo38> Paramétrage de xclip (0.12+svn84-4) ...
<Ludo38> ludovic@aguila:~$ gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.interface | grep -i font | pastebinit | xclip -i
<Ludo38> It's what I got, WXL
<Ludo38> sorry, I'm not used to that
<Ludo38> I redo it better
<teward> Ludo38: use a pastebin for multi-line pastes
<teward> that hasn't changed, and applies to all Ubuntu channels
<Ludo38> here it is :
<Ludo38> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882318/
<teward> Ludo38: the link should then be copied into your clipboard, as that's what xclip is supposed to do
<teward> does it not do that?
<teward> if it doesn't, then you can remove the xclip argument and that last pipe, and then just manually copy-paste the pastebin link from the terminal
<Ludo38> teward : sorry, I don't understand
<Ludo38> This is all new to me
<teward> Ludo38: when you run the command that was said at the end - that is, the "gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.interface | grep -i font | pastebinit | xclip -i" command
<teward> when you then try and paste into another window, does it paste a paste.ubuntu.com URL?
<teward> if it does, then the command worked effectively, and wxl wants that URL
<Ludo38> ah, wait, I check this
<Ludo38> thanks for your help
<Ludo38> Well, I just pasted "gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.interface | grep -i font | pastebinit | xclip -i" in a new terminal, but it didn't answered anything
<teward> Ludo38: it shouldn't.  Now try making a paste anywhere
<teward> does that paste give you an http://paste.ubuntu.com/ URL
<teward> or is it just the 'gsettings ...' command?
<Ludo38> what do you mean by "Now try making a paste anywhere" ?
<Ludo38> In the terminal, it tells me xclip is the most recent, and same with pastebinit
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-01
<myesain> Is this channel active?
<Pici> kinda
<myesain> Kinda works :)
<myesain> I found a bug installing the mysql-server package on a server installation, but the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs all seem to be geared toward desktop apps.
<myesain> Should those same/similar processes follow for server apps as well?
<Pici> myesain: ubuntu-bug should give you a cli menu to submit a bug
<Pici> I just tested it here, looks like it works. (14.04)
<myesain> My problem was using an apostrophe (') character in the root user password when prompted to set it up. The installation process doesn't complete,
<myesain> and looking through the error logs, there was a command being executed where it appears the root password wasnt' being properly escaped
<myesain> I'll reproduce the issue in a virtual machine and use ubuntu-bug to send error report. Thanks @Pici
<kluu> exit
<tsimonq2> enter
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-04
<padv> Can somebody reopen LP #1256822
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1256822 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "Misspelling in description of linux*-tools-*" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256822
<padv> Can somebody reopen linux-goldfish (Ubuntu) task of LP #1256822 please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1256822 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "Misspelling in description of linux-goldfish-tools-3.4.0-4" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256822
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-05
<padv> Can somebody reopen linux-goldfish (Ubuntu) task of LP #1256822 please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1256822 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "Misspelling in description of linux-goldfish-tools-3.4.0-4" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256822
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-02-03
<s10gopal> how to fix  it ?  kernel-bug-exists-upstream https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<joshter> hi!
<joshter> using 2-in-1 laptop-tablet. unable to drag/move or resize few windows like firefox, chromium and this irc chat when in tablet mode - touch screen
#ubuntu-bugs 2020-01-29
<Gim6626> HI all! I'm trying to install ubuntu-18.04.3-live-server-amd64.iso to our Supermicro 216-9 production server and got disk configuring "curtin" failure saying "Please report this error in Launchpad". Before reporting I decided to ask here. Screenshot of error - https://ibb.co/0KfDk1N, screenshot of full installer output tail - https://ibb.co/RN7CKFt
<Gim6626> (it says "local variable 'extended_part_no' referenced before assignment"). This server got disks array with 3 drives groups, I'm installing Ubuntu on recently added 3rd group consisting of one SSD disk and selected "Use entire disk" during installation. Could anybody tell me should I really report a bug or search for help somewhere?
<Gim6626> I've made a little research and seems that bug is here - https://ibb.co/NnzRBMP (https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/curtin/blob/master/curtin/commands/block_meta.py, lines 631-638), there are search in array and variable may be unreferenced if search is failed and this is not handled.
<Gim6626> Submitted to https://bugs.launchpad.net/curtin/+bug/1861251
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1861251 in curtin "'extended_part_no' referenced before assignment error during install" [Undecided,New]
<guiverc> thanks Gim6626
#ubuntu-bugs 2020-02-02
<afonsosantos> hey all! I'm new to the Ubuntu Bug Squad, thank you for this community!
